#ubuntu-touch 2012-08-22
<Tanis_de_Arcana> hola
<Tanis_de_Arcana> necesito ayuda
<Tanis_de_Arcana> sabeis como configurar el teclado k400 de logitech en ubuntu 11.10
<dandrader> Tanis_de_Arcana, you're in wrong channel. this one is for  discussing multi-touch libraries etc in ubuntu
<dandrader> not for general ubuntu help
<Tanis_de_Arcana> ok thanks and sorry
<dandrader> there's probably a #ubuntu or #ubuntu-es for that
<Tanis_de_Arcana> thanks very much
#ubuntu-touch 2013-08-19
<nhaines> ixti: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/6001217/
<nhaines> I didn't manage to get it working with GROUP="foobar" so I used OWNER instead.  Change that to your username.
<nhaines> After that it works like a charm.
<ixti> Thanks!
<nhaines> My pleasure.  :)  Note the idProduct=4e30.  That's changed.
<ixti> yeah...
<ixti> in fact I just mentioned that I had only normal mode rules at all
<ixti> Thanks again... gonna try now :D
<ixti> hm.. no success :((
<ixti> I assume I had to copy only Nexus records
<ixti> hmmm
<ixti> probably something wrong with my usb o_O
<flomigr> Hey guys so if i were to to update the phablet repos to cm10.2 how would i go about it??
<flomigr> Grab the latest cm repos and then merge the conical changes on top?
<flomigr> *canonical
<ixti> playing with some BIOS settings didn't helped :((
<ixti> oh...
<ixti> i have another laptop... with old USB ports... will try on it
<ixti> hm. no success as well o_O
<ixti> according to udev monitor it's not even generating add event while in recovery mode o_O
<weena> howdy!  I am having a problem. I tried to flash ubuntu on my nexus 7 3g for the first time and it wont get past the bootloader. so I wiped /data and tried again according to the instructions and still the same. I wiped (formatted) every partition except for the "black box" partitions such as radio and bootloader
<weena> and then tried again. I am very experienced in working on mobile devices
<weena> any ideas?
<wilee-nilee> weena, How are you installing ubuntu would do all the formating.
<wilee-nilee> and what ubuntu?
<weena> the instructions said : "If the deploy fails(ex boots to black screen), try wiping the /data partition on your device and redeploy"
<weena> 20130816.1/saucy-preinstalled-recovery-armel+grouper.img
<weena> i am on ubuntu 13.04
<weena> device is tilapia
<weena> phablet-flash cdimage-touch -d grouper -b
<weena> thats the command i used
<weena> per the instructions since it wouldnt boot I went back into recovery and formatted /data
<weena> then I ran it again and it flashed everything without error
<weena> just like the first time
<weena> i even tried flashing everything with the manual instructions
<weena> it was pretty straight forward (the manual instructions). rooting a kindle fire HD is way more involved
<weena> it was pretty straight forward (the manual instructions). rooting a kindle fire HD is way more involved
<weena> sorry for the dupe (first time using this IRC client)
<wilee-nilee> I had no problem following the wiki install with touch or the saucy build, on a nexus 7 https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Install#Instructions_for_flashing_a_phone_or_tablet_device_with_Ubuntu
<wilee-nilee> You might just be going a route which is problematic, not sure really
<weena> well it had android 4.3 on it before
<weena> i had to flash the 4.2.2 factory image so the flash would even work
<weena> i am not going about a route that is problematic i followed the instructions very carefully
<weena> i decided to delete /Downloads/phablet-flash/ and start over
<weena> i doubt this will help but in the off chance one of those files were corrupted during download
<weena> ubuntu core nexus 7 installer reported : Downloaded images failed checksum validation
<neeko> can someone help me troubleshoot an installation error I keep receiving on my galaxy nexus?
<neeko> error: device not found
<neeko> ERROR:phablet-flash:Command 'adb shell mount /data' returned non-zero exit status 255
<neeko> full log here: http://pastie.org/8249151
<weena> you are not getting an adb connection in recovery
<neeko> weena: yeah, I see that, but for the life of me cant see why.  just after "booting...
<neeko> OKAY [  0.426s]
<neeko> finished. total time: 1.602s
<neeko> it reboots and then I get:
<neeko> INFO:phablet-flash:Clearing /data and /cache
<neeko> error: device not found
<neeko> ERROR:phablet-flash:Command 'adb shell mount /data' returned non-zero exit status 255
<neeko> ???
<neeko> seems like there is something broken in the script, like it is not waitinn long enough or is rebooting too early
<neeko> I tried deleting the downloaded files to make sure they were not corrupt, that did not help
<neeko> weena: any suggestions?
<weena> at this point all you need to do is push the first zip (adb push)
<weena> then reboot recovery
<weena> then adb push the second zip
<weena> and then reboot recovery
<weena> when thats done, reboot
<weena> you can do the rest manually
<weena> adb push /path/to/your/downloaded/saucy-preinstalled-touch-armel+grouper.zip /sdcard/autodeploy.zip
<neeko> well, just restored stock again.  I willtry the phablet flash once more (3rd time) and then d oit manually when/if it fails again
<weena> adb reboot recovery
<weena> adb push /path/to/your/downloaded/saucy-preinstalled-touch-armhf.zip /sdcard/autodeploy.zip
<weena> adb reboot recovery
<weena> adb reboot
<neeko> any idea why it would fail so consitantly?
<weena> youre probally right its not waiting long enough
<weena> so run the script and do everything after that point manually
<neeko> I never gets back to recovery when it reboots.
<neeko> just sits @ "google"
<weena> i had a similar problem and it was because the nightly is borked
<neeko> as a matter of fact, I dont think the recovery ever gets properly flashed
<weena> if your phone is on 4.3 you need to apply 4.2.2 facgtory imagefirst
<neeko> when I hold volume up & down, then press power, then select reboot recovery, it just sits "google"
<neeko> well, it was on 4.2.2 the first time I flashed tonight, but from then on I have been restoring with the 4.3 images
<neeko> I will restore with the 4.2.2 and try again
<weena> go into fastboot
<weena> fastboot flash recovery ~/Downloads/phablet-flash/ubuntu-touch-preview/20130712/saucy-preinstalled-recovery-armel+grouper.img
<weena> not exactly like that i am using my files as an example
<weena> that should fix your recovery
<weena> i just went back to stock too
<neeko> weena: there must be something srong with the recovery image, eben after manually flashing it still wont boot to recovery
<neeko> alright, flashing 4.2.2 now
<hayer> When will there be support for other devices? Like the samsung galaxy series? or the Nokia Lumia series?
<RAOF> hayer: For the lumia series: likely never, as they're windows phone hardware and as such are bootloader locked, we don't have kernels for them, etc.
<RAOF> hayer: Many of the Galaxies are supported now; check out https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Devices
<hayer> RAOF: so working but not avaialable from cdimage.ubuntu is considered "safe/okey to use"?
<RAOF> hayer: Depends on the device; I don't think we're going to *officially* support anything but the Nexus hardware.
<RAOF> Although if you're comfortable flashing CyanogenMod you should be reasonably comfortable flashing UbuntuTouch.
<dholbach> good morning
<Saviq> is it normal that Manta turns on on double-tap?
<MacSlow> veebers, mzanetti: no hangout this morning... or mumble?
<veebers> MacSlow: is this WRT there being no link in the cal
<veebers> MacSlow, mzanetti I just added a hangout to the calendar now :-)
<MacSlow> veebers, no... just used the link from another calender-entry
<veebers> MacSlow: ah ok
<veebers> MacSlow: I may have mixed things up :-
<Saviq> is it normal that nexus10 wakes up after a double-tap?
<tsdgeos> damn, my nexus4 is dead
 * tsdgeos reads mzanetti's email
<mzanetti> o/
 * tsdgeos digs the original charger
<greyback> Saviq: it didn't do that 3 months ago anyway, AFAIC recall
<Saviq> greyback, maybe they enabled it ;)
<greyback> yeah, amazing feature that
<tsdgeos> oh lol, the original adapter is american
 * tsdgeos digs an adapter for the original adapter
<tsdgeos> no red light, let's wait some mins
<greyback> Saviq: for your consideration: https://code.launchpad.net/~gerboland/unity-mir/workaround-authorisation/+merge/180584
<Saviq> greyback, yup
<greyback> many thanks!
<diwic> ogra_, good morning! Are you up for trying out the pulseaudio image on the galaxy nexus?
<ogra_> diwic, sure, note that i have a 2M line so a full download takes a while, where is it ?
<diwic> ogra_, posted in PM. How long is that, 30 minutes or so?
<ogra_> yeah, around that
<diwic> ogra_, ok, ping me when it's installed and ready for testing
<diwic> thanks :-)
<ogra_> hmm, that was a short download
<ogra_> diwic, "Please wait while Jenkins is getting ready to work..."
<ogra_> seems jenkins just died
<diwic> ogra_, uhm, same here :-(
<ogra_> yay monday ...
<om26er> ogra_, hey
<om26er> ogra_, can you merge this branch :) https://code.launchpad.net/~om26er/ubuntu-seeds/add_qtorganizer5-eds_to_touch/+merge/180545
<ogra_> om26er, \o/  .... does that mean one less PPA package ?
<om26er> ogra_, yep, I guess
<ogra_> yay
<om26er> ogra_, both of the packages are now in the ubuntu archives
<didrocks> om26er: you're late! it's in distro for… hours at least :p
 * didrocks started the week with 4 newing
<om26er> didrocks, right, we want them on the image now
<didrocks> om26er: well, nothing new here
 * didrocks things ogra_ should join the archive admin team to get some help on the reviews ;)
<dednick> anyone know when the pending touch image will switch to current?
<ogra_> dednick, once asac approves someone pulls the trigger
<dednick> ogra_: ok, thanks.
<ogra_> dednick, it is based on having no regressions at http://reports.qa.ubuntu.com/smokeng/saucy/touch/
<asac> dednick: we apply rule: better or equal dashboard than previous build published to /current
<ogra_> asac, seems systemsettle constatnly failed since 16.1
<asac> ogra_: interestng observation... i think i have to tweak the script to show us exactly whats going on while we measure ... e.g. move from vmstat to top
<asac> ogra_: but often we have stuff like ping etc. not working too in the same run
<ogra_> and probably loosen the values a bit
<asac> maybe
<asac> we can do that for sure to get started
<ogra_> the 17 image looks good ... 18 too
<asac> ogra_: did you see a fail where no other default test fails?
<ogra_> only systemsettle that was added as failure on 0818
<ogra_> 0816.1 = 18 failures ... 0818 = 19 ...
<asac> yeah
<asac> i think 18 is good
<asac> still let me fix the script
<ogra_> well, the load is constantly over 2
<ogra_> in the log
<ogra_> arent you checking for the idle value ?
<ogra_> seems matching an idle of 90 would have let it succeed in that case
<ogra_> ah, and there comes 0819
<chandra> hi i am new to this Ubuntu porting . Can some one help me to configure my ubuntu PC to compilet the code to build UBUNTU for tablet/phone
<veebers> mzanetti: ping
<mzanetti> veebers: pong
<veebers> mzanetti: hey, how are things?
<mzanetti> veebers: good
<veebers> mzanetti: I was going to double check with you, I plan to mark a VM as down and take a look at these notification ap test issues. Is that going to step on any toes?
<mzanetti> pete-woods: hey, you are working on the data sources for the infographics, right?
<mzanetti> veebers: right now?
<veebers> mzanetti: I had planned so, is there a better time? (perhaps during my morning?)
<pete-woods> mzanetti: not at the moment, I'm waiting on being told to publicise the API for general usage
<mzanetti> veebers: jenkins is down right now. feel free to jump on any VM
<veebers> mzanetti: ah nice (well, not really)
<mzanetti> pete-woods: just realized on the weekend that it actually work already with the camera-app
<mzanetti> pete-woods: it says "1 photos taken today". Lacks the plural handling
<pete-woods> mzanetti: the problem is that the number is a floating point one
<mzanetti> pete-woods: I think that still would mean singular for == 1 and plural for everything else
<mzanetti> like 0.5 photos would be plural too, no?
<pete-woods> mzanetti: I guess that I wanted a solution for all languages
 * diwic wonders how one can take 0.5 photos in the first place
<mzanetti> pete-woods: hmm right... I don't know all languages... at least it would work for the 3 I know
<pete-woods> mzanetti: the problem is really ones like polish
<pete-woods> I was thinking I could special case all the whole numbers
<pete-woods> and in that case run in through the plural form engine of gettext
<diwic> ogra_, hey, looks like jenkins is up again now
<ogra_> ah, thanks for the heads up
<mhr3> Saviq, one quickie pls - https://code.launchpad.net/~mhr3/unity8/remove-hardcoded-downloadable-apps/+merge/180819
<Saviq> mhr3, happroved
<mhr3> hanks
<Saviq> tom?
<mhr3> nah, colin
<davmor2> Morning all
<asac> ogra_: do you know what ubuntu-download is?
<popey> asac: background service to do downloads isnt it?
<asac> popey: hmm. what does it download though?
<popey> whatever the app developer wants to download
<asac> do you know? is that about system-updates? click packages?
<didrocks> both
<ogra_> asac, the download tool for the system images
<popey> i thought app developers could use it?
<asac> ogra_: when do we run this?
<didrocks> popey: right, it's just the 2 consumers as of today are click packages and system updates :)
<ogra_> i think the system image upgrader uses it ... if you run such an image and upgrade
<asac> popey: i know we have plans for a general download-service, not sure if ubuntu-download is that though
<popey> gotcha
<asac> ogra_: just saw it creating noise in the toplog
<asac>   3806 phablet   20   0 30684 3848 3376 S   5.6  0.2   0:03.15 ubuntu-downloa
<asac> unfortunately the toplog was too dumb... next revision will show us better truth
<asac> need plars and friends to come on
<asac> plars: doanac`: proposed a merge request that will give us much better top info
<asac> plars: doanac`: https://code.launchpad.net/~asac/ubuntu-test-cases/use-top-and-always-dumb-toplog/+merge/180828
<asac> ogra_: i dont have ubuntu-download running at all here
<asac> guess it gets triggered by cron?
<w-flo> does the stock ticker app work for anyone? Trying to figure out if something is wrong with confinement on my device or if the stockticker manifest is actually missing the networking policy group and access to /etc/ssl/openssl.cnf
<w-flo> oh and I'm still on 0814.1 or something like that..
<asac> ogra_: hah ... even this stupid top loggin revealed the ueventd thing
<asac> ogra_: http://reports.qa.ubuntu.com/smokeng/saucy/image/3625/phone-app-autopilot/
<asac> see how everything fails ... go into the before or after systemsettle
<asac> you will find ueventd in toplog
<ogra_> yeah, the system needs a reboot if it is in that state
<asac> right
<asac> 2120 root      20   0  3744 1196 1008 S   5.6  0.1   0:00.97 ofonod 2401 phablet   20   0 30684 3932 3448 S   5.6  0.2   0:02.56 ubuntu-download
<asac> http://reports.qa.ubuntu.com/smokeng/saucy/image/3625/friends-app-autopilot/
<asac> ofonod and ubuntu-download doing business
<asac> i assume that means we had network and an autoupdate is kicking
<asac> ?
<asac> psivaa_: do you feel comfortable reviewing/merging an improvement to the systemsettle? or do we need to wait for plars?
<psivaa_> asac: let me have a look. was not really involved in the previous reviews of this though..
<asac> psivaa: https://code.launchpad.net/~asac/ubuntu-test-cases/use-top-and-always-dumb-toplog/+merge/180828
<ogra_> 2013-08-19 13:04:12 (0,00 B/s) - Connection closed at byte 422776655. Retrying.
<ogra_> GRRR
<ogra_> dear jenkins, whats wrong with you ?
<diwic> ogra_, is that the pulseaudio image?
<ogra_> yeah
<ogra_> on the last byte ...
<diwic> ogra_, I'll send it with a pigeon!
<ogra_> and using -c (continue) with wget doesnt seem to pick up on it again :(
<diwic> ogra_, want me to upload it to p.c.c ?
<ogra_> yeah, please
<diwic> ogra_, my uplink speed is not the best; ETA 45 minutes or so
<psivaa> asac: had a look, though i find no issues with that, i am not sure how this will impact the test runs. not so clear about it i am afraid. today's system settle tests are failing and from what i see. top seem to be the reason for the idle time to be less than 99.25
<asac> psivaa: this patch is addressing exactly that
<asac> right now the toprun is very bad
<ogra_> diwow, any idea why that image is so big ? thats >50M more than the current image has
<asac> and doesnt include very good details
<ogra_> diwic, ^^^
<diwic> ogra_, no, I haven't notices - there are a few more packages, but 50M is a lot anyway
<ogra_> yeah
<ogra_> ah, well, its only 30 ... seems the main image grew as welll over the weekend
<ogra_> i was looking at 0816
<ogra_> 0819 is 20M bigger
<ogra_> but still. 30M compressed is a lot
<davmor2> ogra_: that's a hell of a lot for a phone
<ogra_> yes
<ogra_> sadly the pulse image has no manifest
<ogra_> so hard to tell whats extra there
<w-flo> the main image has 30megs of new icons in /usr/share/app-install/icons :D
<ogra_> lovely
<ogra_> well our threshold is 512M compressed afaik
<ogra_> we're still far from that ...
<popey> ogra_: do we no longer enable swap?
<popey> just noticed my phone with todays image has no swap
<ogra_> the normal flipped image ?
<ogra_> or the system image ?
<popey> yeah, cdimage-touch
<ogra_> the latter doesnt have swap
<ogra_> the former should
<popey> hmm, my dmesg is spammed with [ 3799.373660] binder: 2096 RLIMIT_NICE not set
<ogra_> root@ubuntu-phablet:/# free|grep Swap && cat /var/log/installer/media-info
<ogra_> Swap:       102396          0     102396
<ogra_> Ubuntu Saucy Salamander (development branch) - armhf (20130815)
<ogra_> we had swap on the 15th
<popey> root@ubuntu-phablet:/# free | grep Swap && cat /var/log/installer/media-info
<popey> Swap:            0          0          0
<popey> Ubuntu Saucy Salamander (development branch) - armhf (20130819)
<ogra_> the RTLIMIT message should be supressed by a syslog.d snippet
<ogra_> /etc/rsyslog.d/45-binder.conf
<ogra_> by this one
<ogra_> check if you have it
<popey> :msg, contains, "RLIMIT_NICE not set" ~
<ogra_> yeah, so it should be supressed
<ogra_> werid that it isnt
<ogra_> (well, at least after rsyslogd started)
<ogra_> root@ubuntu-phablet:/# grep LIMIT /var/log/syslog
<ogra_> root@ubuntu-phablet:/#
<popey> bah, phone just rebooted after I finished autopilot testing
<popey> see if it still does it after reboot
<popey> still no swap after reboot
<ogra_> oh, btw
<ogra_> root@ubuntu-phablet:/# grep SWAP /etc/fstab
<ogra_>  /SWAP.swap		none	swap	sw		0	0
<popey> alan@deep-thought:~$ grep SWAP /etc/fstab
<popey> alan@deep-thought:~$
<ogra_> root@ubuntu-phablet:/# ls /SWAP.swap
<ogra_> /SWAP.swap
<ogra_> ah,, weird
<popey> ls: cannot access /SWAP.swap: No such file or directory
<ogra_> are you sure you are not on a system image ?
<popey> how can I tell?
<ogra_> this looks really strange
<popey> oh, maybe I am..
<ogra_> mount should show a lot of loop and bind mounts
<popey> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6002538/
<popey> looks like you're right, I suck
<popey> sorry for wasting your time.
<ogra_> yeah, system image
<ogra_> creaz mount output :)
<ogra_> *crazy
<psivaa> asac: i would wait for plars to do the approval. have not done it myself in the past for smoke tests. he should be online in an hour or so.. sorry
<jdstrand> w-flo: re networking policy group> please file a bug against apparmor-easyprof-ubuntu
<w-flo> jdstrand, will do (after testing with latest image)
<jdstrand> thanks
<asac> psivaa: maybe work with him on the process... usually it is only partly about code review, but mostly about how he tests to ensure it can land
 * ogra_ glares at http://reports.qa.ubuntu.com/smokeng/saucy/touch/
<asac> psivaa: being able to do that testing could give you confidence that we can merge (or not )
<asac> ogra_: yeah... bad nois
<asac> e
<ogra_> well, and maguro grew 33 new tests
<asac>   777 phablet    9 -11  117m 5332 3652 S   5.2  0.5   0:01.41 pulseaudio
<ogra_> grouper even 34
<asac> ogra_: each test has now a systemsettle-start and systemsettle-after
<psivaa> asac: i agree, i will have a chat with him about it
<asac> showing you exactly whether the system was calm before
<asac> and after
<ogra_> ah, so we run 33 tests :)
<asac> (after: see if we trigger crazy battery draining stuff)
<asac> ogra_: if the math is ok, then yes :)
<asac> too bad, really need that new script :)
<asac> the toplog is just meaningless if just run with one iteration
<asac> the new approach will be awesome :)
<ogra_> sure sure :)
 * ogra_ would prefer we would simply not have to test for an overloaded system
<asac> well, that reveals issues
<asac> the system must never be overloaded
<asac> :)
<ogra_> yeah, we shouldnt have issues :)
<asac> well, partly its ok ... but its noisy
<asac> like ubuntu-download shouldn't get kicked off during our test runs :)
<ogra_> well, what was the test ?
<asac> so that will give us info how to better run
<asac> ogra_: nothing ... just boot, wait
<asac> then it kicked off... we dont want it to run, unless in an explicit case
<ogra_> if it is a system service and the test is that the rss reader pulls news, it is pretty valid :)
<asac> if we dont test the rss reader, we shouldn't get influenced by it
<asac> so we could stop it while we run the other tests :)
<asac> anyway
<asac> all will be good.. maguro looked fine
<asac> mako is understood to be noisy
<asac> and it is understood to be a real issue :)
<asac> upstart-file-br
<asac> ogra_: what is that doing?
<ogra_> upstart-file-bridge hooks into inotify
<ogra_> for the upstart file changed features
<w-flo> jdstrand, filed https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/apparmor-easyprof-ubuntu/+bug/1213898
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1213898 in apparmor-easyprof-ubuntu (Ubuntu) "[Stock Ticker] confinement too strict" [Undecided,New]
<asac> yeah. so we really have noise there... upstart-bridge, then ubuntu-download, then evolution-calendar is run while http://reports.qa.ubuntu.com/smokeng/saucy/image/3625/mediaplayer-app-autopilot/
<ogra_> i guess thats all dbus activated stuff the session init runs
<asac> but that should settle within 3-4 minutes :)
<asac> shouldnt it?
<asac> the idea was that we wait exactly for such stuff to finish nicely
<asac> before starting autopilot or benchmarks etc.
<ogra_> asac, see /usr/share/upstart/sessions/
<jdstrand> sergiusens: can you update the stock ticker app to add the networking policy group for bug #1213898? we should retarget that bug, but I'm not sure to what
<ubot5> bug 1213898 in apparmor-easyprof-ubuntu (Ubuntu) "[Stock Ticker] confinement too strict" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1213898
<asac> ogra_: evolution i dont see
<ogra_> addressbook app starting i guess
<ogra_> it uses evo in the backend
<asac> right. figured same a sec ago
<ogra_> and likely needs to populate its db on startup
<sergiusens> jdstrand: sure, will do. (had an item to look on it today). Also, wrt to bug tracking I delegated that to dholbach, not sure if we should just use the launchpad tracker
<ogra_> sergiusens, do you know if there is a manifest for the pulse image ? seems it is 30MB bigger than the standard one
<jdstrand> dholbach: when it is determined, can you let me know? ^ (just for the future)
<jdstrand> sergiusens: thanks :)
<sergiusens> ogra_: one sec
<ogra_> the jenkins page doesnt seem to have one
<sergiusens> ogra_: it seems it's just not publish, I can get that for the next builds, but the last one is here: http://10.97.2.10:8080/view/Phablet/job/ubuntu-touch-image-saucy-pulseaudio/ws/livebuild/ubuntu-touch-saucy-armhf.manifest/*view*/
<sergiusens> I'm not sure you have access
<sergiusens> I'll get it on a paste
<sergiusens> ogra_: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6002616/
<Chocanto> Kaleo: ping
<ogra_> sergiusens, thanks
<asac> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6002652/
<asac> phablet-flash lost ability to install specific date?
<asac> sergiusens: ?
<asac> wanted to install exactly 20130817.1
<sergiusens> asac: not date since it's useless, just specific images
<asac> sergiusens: how?
<asac> sudo phablet-flash cdimage-touch -p http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-touch/daily-preinstalled/20130817.1/
<asac> doesnt work either
<sergiusens> asac: ie, phablet-flash --ubuntu-path http://cdimages.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-touch/daily-preinstalled/20130812/saucy-preinstalled-touch-armhf.tar.gz --device-path http://cdimages.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-touch/daily-preinstalled/20130812/saucy-preinstalled-touch-armel+mako.zip
<asac> sergiusens: base path doesnt work?
<asac> :)
<sergiusens> asac: what version? I tried that Friday
<asac> let met try again
<diwic> ogra_, finally! http://people.canonical.com/~diwic/temp3/saucy-preinstalled-phablet-armhf-0819.zip
<asac> i think my phone was not booted
<asac> sergiusens: sudo phablet-flash cdimage-touch -p http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-touch/daily-preinstalled/20130817.1/
<asac> doesnt download
<asac> just flashes 16 again
<sergiusens> asac: also, the --ubuntu-path and --device-path should work with filesystem paths
<asac> sergiusens: yeah, but thats super long form
<asac> so just pointing at directory or revision doesnt work?
<annerajb> morning
<asac> ok trying --ubuntu-path etc.
<sergiusens> asac: no... it's I can do it, but it can break often and all the endpoints have different names for the files they produce
<asac> that seems to work
<asac> sergiusens: we should ship a manifest in the directory i guess ... well, lets wait for the new system images
<asac> and ensure we do it well there
<sergiusens> asac: it used to be the case, but it kept breaking with all the cdimage-jenkins transitions
<asac> from what i undersatnd they dont have directories there anymore :/
<asac> a bit scared
<sergiusens> asac: I asked for that already when I was first implementing this
<asac> sergiusens: yeah. i would have assumed we have a single manifest that explictitely defines which parts are to be found where
<asac> etc.
<asac> so we could version that format and just dont break anymore :)
<sergiusens> asac: I was told it required big changes across cdimage
<asac> simple as that :)
<sergiusens> asac: a simple json file would do
<asac> providing a manifest of what stuff we output?
<asac> but yeah, guess it points at a very big architecture around this tool :)
<asac> if its hard to do
<sergiusens> asac: well the ubuntu image based upgrades support this
<asac> maybe
<asac> we need to synch with barry
<asac> i dont think we have a way to stage images
<asac> and publish after review
<sergiusens> asac: you can do phablet-flash ubuntu-system -r -1 or phablet-flash ubuntu-system -r 20130813 (provided that they are still hosted)
<asac> like /pending /current
<asac> sergiusens: ubuntu-system?
<asac> interesting
<asac> i was using cdimage-touch
<asac> but nevermind
<sergiusens> asac: it's for image based upgrades
<asac> i use --.*-path now :)
<asac> ubuntu-system?
<sergiusens> asac: very different cases
<asac> thoguth we dont have /pending /current there
<asac> yeah
<asac> lets leave it :)
 * asac needs to do something else and is happy for now
<sergiusens> asac: http://system-image.ubuntu.com/channels.json
<sergiusens> for future reading
<asac> sergiusens: when will we have the "channel" discussion?
<asac> is there one scheduled?
<asac> "which channels and how to name those"
<asac> i assume we want a "pending" on top of "daily"
<sergiusens> asac: there's a meeting on #ubuntu-meeting on tuesdays at 1pm utc
<sergiusens> we can bring it up there
<popey> is there a way to migrate from a flipped image install to a system image install and not lose my /home/phablet/* ?
<ogra_> i dont think so
<ogra_> except for backing it up via ssh or so
<popey> ok, will do that
<popey> hmm
<popey>  /ril_0     gsm               disconnected
<popey> thats bad isnt it?
<popey> oh, its just slow
<sergiusens> popey: restrting network-manager fixes that for me
<popey> ah, ueventd eating the cpu
<popey> that wont help
<dholbach> jdstrand, sergiusens, I'm not sure I understood the question correctly, but if it's about blocker/important bugs in terms of our app story, can you add a tag 'appstore'?
<sergiusens> dholbach: no, it's the email you started 2 weeks ago... wrt to ubuntu-bug for click packages
<dholbach> sergiusens, ahhh ok, sorry - we're going to have a vUDS session about it
<dholbach> https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/foundations-1308-click-error-reporting
<dholbach> sergiusens, jdstrand: ^
<sergiusens> dholbach: that blueprint only addresses crashes, what about 'descriptive' bugs?
<dholbach> sergiusens, might be worth adding that to the blueprint agenda
<dholbach> sergiusens, added a comment
<sergiusens> thanks
<sergiusens> boiko: hey, where was the telephony qml plugin again?
<boiko> sergiusens: the new one?
<sergiusens> boiko: yeah, I'm writing up a test plan for telephony
<boiko> sergiusens: so the qml plugin is on lp:history-service
<sergiusens> boiko: so that produces two plugins?
<sergiusens> qtdeclarative5-ubuntu-history-plugin and qtdeclarative5-ubuntu-telephony-plugin
<boiko> sergiusens: nope, the history plugin is from lp:history-service
<boiko> sergiusens: for the history-service I am writing some unit tests already
<sergiusens> boiko: ok, so where is qtdeclarative5-ubuntu-telephony-plugin ?
<sergiusens> boiko: good that you are writing tests btw :-)
<sergiusens> I'm trying to scope out everything we need for a solid telephony stack
<lool> sergiusens: hey!
<sergiusens> lool: hey
<lool> sergiusens: thinking about the move to new image format, we currently require reflashing and losing the data
<lool> sergiusens: it was ok for testing, but requiring the whole userbase of touch images to lose their userdata is a bit much
<sergiusens> lool: do you want me to work on not losing data?
<lool> sergiusens: Stéphane suggested that we could just backup + restore the home dir
<sergiusens> lool: well home dir + network settings (wifi + telephony)
<lool> sergiusens: And I actually thought it would be pretty cool to have backup+restore functionality!
<sergiusens> lool: that's what I currently do
<lool> sergiusens: oh you have a way to do that already?
 * lool pulls phablet-tools
<sergiusens> lool: I do it in the update zips
<ChickenCutlass> lool, we have been backing up for months now.
<sergiusens> lool: I can add something into the tools, popey does this already... it should be really simple
<lool> sergiusens: oh you mean on the device
<lool> sergiusens: we actually thought of backup on the host
<stgraber> sergiusens: for system-image, the paths under /data will only exist after the first boot, so I think you'd have to transfer the things you want from /data/ubuntu before starting the initial recovery run (which will format /data), then let the device do the initial flash + boot and restore at that point + reboot one more time
<sergiusens> lool: yes, it's device based... host based is easy
<sergiusens> stgraber: anything preventing the migration path to live in the update script called with ubuntu_commands?
<stgraber> sergiusens: we'll soon have code to repartition the device (/me looks at slangasek) which will require wiping both the system and data partition at the same time, so we won't really have any space to save stuff
<sergiusens> stgraber: ah, there we go
<sergiusens> stgraber: lool ok, I'll add this task
<sergiusens> there was supposed to be a phablet-tools blueprint somewhere
<lool> sergiusens: Note that the path will change
<sergiusens> ogra_: did you get a chance to create it?
<lool> sergiusens: from /data/ubuntu/home/phablet to /data/user-data/phablet
<sergiusens> lool: sure, we just need a clever way to figure it out
<ogra_> sergiusens, a blueprint ?
<lool> sergiusens: So you could just backup /data/ubuntu/home/phablet if it exists, or backup /data/user-data/phablet, and restore to the right location depending on image type
<sergiusens> ogra_: I thought rick told you to set one up? vUDS
<sergiusens> ogra_: I'll do it
 * ogra_ wasnt aware he was supposed to create one
<lool> sergiusens: I don't see one
<lool> https://blueprints.launchpad.net/sprints/uds-1308
<sergiusens> lool: yup, this ties us to a host tool (which we weren't enforcing before), but I'm ok with it
<sergiusens> lool: I'm creating one
 * sergiusens reads jono's instructions
<ogra_> diwic,  ok, booted .teh pulse image, i dont have indicators beyond messages and network..
<diwic> ogra_, all right, go into sound settings and try playing a sound. Does it work ?
<ogra_> i dont have sound settings
<Kaleo> Chocanto: pong
<diwic> ogra_, do you have a terminal ?
<ogra_> diwic, there seem to be only 6 installed apps
<ogra_> no terminal
<diwic> ehh
<w-flo> ogra_, tap the "installed" header to expand :)
<ogra_> OH !
<ogra_> how unintuitive !
<ogra_> diwic, no sound
<diwic> ogra_, ok, do you have a terminal now?
<w-flo> yeah, it confused me for at least 5 minutes until I figured that out (searching for the stock ticker app worked after the 5th attempt, so I used that route)
<ogra_> yes
<diwic> ogra_, sudo apt-get install pulseaudio-utils
<diwic> ogra_, then pastebin me the output of "pacmd list"
<lool> stgraber: Hmm do we want a session at vUDS for OS updates?
<sergiusens> lool: +1
<lool> stgraber: I can think of a bunch of things we could improve outside of the bugs (progress updates, size of the deltas etc.)
<stgraber> lool: yeah, we can at least use it to give a status update
<ogra_> diwic, http://paste.ubuntu.com/6002829/
<diwic> ogra_, uhm, apparently it chose the bluetooth port
<diwic> ogra_, try: pactl set-sink-port 0 "[Out] Speaker"
<ogra_> without any device connected ?
<ogra_> (or does the sound now come out of the speakers in my neighbors house ? :) )
<Kaleo> Mirv: you around?
<Chocanto> Kaleo: Hey, how are you ? :)
<Kaleo> Chocanto: good :)
<diwic> ogra_, probably it went into nothing
<ogra_> phablet@ubuntu-phablet:~$ pactl set-sink-port 0 "[Out] Speaker"
<ogra_> Failure: No such entity
<Chocanto> Kaleo: It was about your Arguments API
<Kaleo> Mirv: can we include a not-yet-upstream-landed patch into our Qt 5.1 build?
<Kaleo> Mirv: it's a patch upstream is working on
<Kaleo> Chocanto: you are using it?
<Chocanto> Kaleo: I'm trying to use it for docviewer, but can't get it working
<Kaleo> ah
<diwic> ogra_, hmm, the speaker port does not show up, that's weird
<Chocanto> Kaleo: I'm launching the app with qmlscene like a normal qml app
<ogra_> yup
<Kaleo> Chocanto: on your laptop?
<Chocanto> Kaleo: Yes
<diwic> ogra_, maybe it's "earphone", try: pactl set-sink-port 0 "[Out] Earphone"
<lool> stgraber, sergiusens: https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/foundations-1308-os-updates
<Chocanto> Kaleo: I try to pass a filepath but get nothing in defaultArguments
<sergiusens> lool: https://blueprints.launchpad.net/phablet-tools/+spec/foundations-1308-phablet-tools
<diwic> ogra_, if that works, then try "paplay /usr/share/sounds/alsa/Front_Left.wav"
<ogra_> diwic, i hear it very faint
<ogra_> oh
<Kaleo> Chocanto: can you pastebin the code?
<ogra_> heh, well, holding the phone to my ear helps
<diwic> ogra_, right, it's through the earpiece
<ogra_> yeah, i kind of didnt get that :)
<diwic> ogra_, but there should be a speaker too, right?
<ogra_> right, sounds from the system settings work too
<ogra_> i would assume so... the video always played loud
<sergiusens> lool: dholbach can we register something for 'building' binary dependant clicks? I'm experimenting with something to reach some goals, but would want a wider discussion on it
<Chocanto> Kaleo: I'm doing it :)
<lool> stgraber: updating from ~10 days ago worked fine; displayed download size was 300 MB which went fast, but applying the update took a looong time
<lool> stgraber: I guess that's another good reason for improving delta size
<lool> (ie not just improving download time but also time to apply it
<stgraber> lool: well, 300MB is a full image, so certainly slower than a delta
<lool> sergiusens: accepted https://blueprints.launchpad.net/phablet-tools/+spec/foundations-1308-phablet-tools
<lool> stgraber: right, the more often we can rely on deltas and the smaller they are, the faster the updates
<lool> sergiusens: I listed a couple of things in the bp description; do you have other in progress/requested features
<lool> ?
<diwic> ogra_, ok, I'm checking with Arun to see if he knows anything about that
<Chocanto> Kaleo: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6002880/
<diwic> ogra_, I wonder if we dare to try a phone call
<Chocanto> Kaleo: L27
<ogra_> diwic, ok, let me know if you need any other logs, data etc
<diwic> ogra_, btw, first try to do this: pactl set-card-profile 0 "Voice Call"
<ogra_> popey, davmor2, could you guys test 20130818 ? asac wants me to set that one as current, but i want to keep my current install for diwic to test sound stuff
<didrocks> lool: hey, FYI, I worked on the API with barry, (raw draft is in http://pad.ubuntu.com/system-update, barry for ensuring he understood the requirement, reformulated on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ImageBasedUpgrades/Client). We still need a back and force I guess (see my last notes on the pad) but I think we are almost there.
<ikillcypher> any developers here?
<lool> didrocks: cool, I wanted to ping barry on this
<ogra_> diwic, no change
<lool> sergiusens: arch-dependent click: would you think this is more foundations?
<ogra_> diwic, err, no output i mean ..
<didrocks> lool: I'm waiting for him for this feedback session :) Meanwhile, I just reworked the UI with mpt's design, but I won't push it until we have the new API
<davmor2> ogra_: man I already installed 19 and got it how I want it, but yeah I can do that for you, /me glares at asac though :D
<lool> sergiusens: I'm thinking there isn't a lot of work in click itself, it's more infra work; what do you think?
<diwic> ogra_, ok, back again: pactl set-card-profile 0 "HiFi"
<sergiusens> lool: we do have testing items in progress for image based upgrades in the qa blueprint
<lool> didrocks: BTW use the forth
<lool> didrocks: or may the forth be with you
<lool> didrocks: SCNR
<ikillcypher> ogra_, sergiusens nothing is working for my device which I ported
<ikillcypher> any idea?
<davmor2> ogra_: so to install 18 is that a date I need to add or just remove the --pending?
<diwic> ogra_, now try this: pacmd set-sink-port 0 "[Out] Handsfree"
<sergiusens> lool: wrt to click, there are two pieces, one is SDK and the other foundations/infra
<didrocks> lool: trying hard, needing more training as a young padawan :p
<ogra_> ikillcypher, so track down the issues and fix them, thats what a porter does :)
<sergiusens> ikillcypher: that means you haven't finished up on the _porting_ task
<Chocanto> Kaleo: Ok, sorry to bothered you I found the error. I treated the "at" method as an simple array and not a method
<ikillcypher> o.O I dont get it isnt that the job of you guys in arfhf.zip?
<Chocanto> Kaleo: It's working like a charm now
<lool> sergiusens: Yeah, I saw the OS updates for QA thing, but I think it's quite different; it's more around the things we've discussed with QA team on how they have to adapt their systems for the new r/o images, what to test with the new images and upgrade system to call it a good image etc. (I'm sure you remember better)
<diwic> ogra_, does that make sound come out of the main speaker?
<ogra_> diwic, the second one doesnt work
<lool> the other OS updates session is more about final tweaks to switch everyone to it, upcoming bug fixes and long-term improvements
<sergiusens> lool: well one thing we need to sort out is the application developer story
<diwic> ogra_, doesn't work as in error message or just no sound?
<ogra_> error message
<ogra_> well, i kind oof get into a pacmd console
<ogra_> and there it shows an error
<ogra_> phablet@ubuntu-phablet:~$ pacmd set-sink-port 0 "[Out] Handsfree"
<ogra_> Welcome to PulseAudio! Use "help" for usage information.
<ogra_> >>> No sink found by this name or index.
<lool> sergiusens: So I'll register a foundations/infra session then, with you and we'd invite Colin to advice but he probably wouldn't have a lot to develop, would he?
<ikillcypher> humm?
<lool> sergiusens: Hmm right
<rickspencer3> mhall119, hey, I hear that there is an authenticator app that I can install on my Ubuntu Touch?
<ikillcypher> dont get it why isnt my radio/gsm other dont work at all
<Kaleo> Chocanto: oh!
<Kaleo> Chocanto: ok
<Kaleo> Chocanto: no worries
<sergiusens> lool: just forwarded you an email that came out of a discussion last week
<popey> ogra_: sure
<ogra_> ikillcypher, our job is to keep the armhf.zip working on the supported nexus devices and to integrate the patches you send us for your port
<sergiusens> lool: they sdk it seems is really tied into apt-get
<ogra_> popey, thx
<sergiusens> lool: and building on the device
<popey> how do we phablet-flash old releases these days?
<Chocanto> Kaleo: And thank you a lot for this API, thanks to it I can  finally remove the special launcher for the docviewer ! :D
<annerajb> ogra_, http://pastebin.com/est283HN i get a adb shell on break=bottom but not on break=pre_validate
<lool> sergiusens: Yeah; it's a quite large topic
<diwic> ogra_, now try this: pacmd set-sink-port @DEFAULT_SINK@ "[Out] Handsfree"
<lool> sergiusens: with cross-compilation
<Kaleo> Chocanto: that's great!
<lool> sergiusens: I'm not sure how reasonnable it is to tight the two together; I think we're already relying on click building infrastructure today, can't wait for cross-builds to be in the SDK to leverage them
<ogra_> diwic, \o/
<ikillcypher> sergiusens and orga_ what is the purpose of daily builds?
<nerochiaro> didrocks: hi, is it possible to have the package lp:ubuntu-ui-extras land in saucy so that it gets included in the images
<ogra_> diwic, works
<diwic> ogra_, okay so now you have sound out of the main speaker
<annerajb> ikillcypher, it includes changes from previous day like updated packets
<ikillcypher> so why it is does not work on my device?
<diwic> ogra_, I'll rename "handsfree" to "speaker" in tomorrow's image
<ikillcypher> example failing badly
<Chocanto> nik90: ping
<ikillcypher> the ported version has some serious bugs :(
<annerajb> ikillcypher, because it's not made to work for your device it's made to work on supported devices.
<lool> sergiusens: BTW one thing I wanted to discuss with you (another thing Stéphane brought up) is /opt/click.u.c: stgraber would think /var/lib/click-package or similar would be a better choice as to avoid making /opt pathnames writable
<ikillcypher> like radio/gsm dont work
<ikillcypher> so any idea what do I have to do to get it working?
<lool> sergiusens: I tend to agree, albeit we want a smooth transition (I guess apparmor might get confused there)
<annerajb> ikillcypher, first of all go to github and start tracking every bug that people have seen.
<ikillcypher> meaning?
<annerajb> ikillcypher, for example if you have no gsm/radio open a bug=issue that says no radio
<annerajb> ikillcypher, let me get you a link
<mhall119> rickspencer3: apt-get install canonicalauth from the collection PPA
<ogra_> annerajb, what would "break=pre_validate" be ?
<ikillcypher> alright :(
<annerajb> ogra_, another maybe_break pre_validate i added after bottom
<mhall119> rickspencer3: https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-touch-coreapps-drivers/+archive/collection/
<annerajb> annerajb, it's on the paste bin
<rickspencer3> mhall119, sweet, let me give it a try
<diwic> ogra_, I guess it's phone calls next then
<ogra_> diwic, oh, then i need to find an adapter for my SIm
<annerajb> ikillcypher, this is a example of one
<annerajb> ikillcypher, https://github.com/annerajb/balance-peaje-pr-ios/issues/6
<diwic> ogra_, pactl set-source-port @DEFAULT_SOURCE@ "[In] Mainmic"
<annerajb> ikillcypher, this helps you have a list of all the issues your device has.
<ikillcypher> what is that
<annerajb> ikillcypher, after that you need to debug every issue people in here can probably help you.
<annerajb> ikillcypher, it's a way to organize issues or problems
<ikillcypher> o.O well there isnt any radio/gsm seems like dead for my device
<ogra_> annerajb, try dropping the underscore
<didrocks> nerochiaro: sure, who is the team working on it? do we have integration tests?
<annerajb> ogra_, ok
<ogra_> diwic, done
<annerajb> ikillcypher, all right then go to your github and use let's say the kernel repository
<om26er> wow
<diwic> ogra_, if you like to do some fake testing first,
<w-flo> annerajb, you said that ${udev_root} is possibly undefined in scripts/init-bottom.. I'd try to user "ln -s ${rootmnt}/dev /dev" to see if it fixes anything
<w-flo> *use
<om26er>  what's wrong with the latest image ? saucy-preinstalled-touch-armel+mako.zip   is only 8.2 mb
<nerochiaro> didrocks: i am the only working on it at the moment. it has been created as a place where to put the share component that is going to replace the share app. at the moment the package is basically empty except for some example code, but there's a MR for the actual share component that's being reviewed
<diwic> ogra_, we could try 'pacmd set-log-level 4', then 'pactl set-card-profile 0 "Voice Call"' (same as earlier)
<didrocks> nerochiaro: should that be released next to the sdk? (as multiple projects will use them)
<lool> ralsina: Hey, I see the click-scope is included in the daily images, but I can't find anything when searching for apps on my N7
<lool> ralsina: would you happen to know what might cause this?
<diwic> ogra_, then grep /var/log/syslog "pulseaudio.*android"
<lool> ralsina: (I don't see a separate dashboard click tab either)
<ikillcypher> and do what o.O
<nerochiaro> didrocks: what do you mean with "next" ?
<didrocks> nerochiaro: not as part of the same project, but as part of the same stack
<om26er> ogra_, Hey! (incase you don't know that already) the latest image is broken it seems, saucy-preinstalled-touch-armel+mako.zip oddly very small in size
<om26er> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-touch/daily-preinstalled/20130819/
<nerochiaro> didrocks: i'm not sure i understand what that means, sorry. the idea behind ubuntu-ui-extras is to have a place where to put some components that various apps will use, but that for the moment are better kept outside of ubuntu-ui-toolkit
<ogra_> diwic, http://paste.ubuntu.com/6002925/
<ogra_> om26er, hmm, must be the jenkins crash
<didrocks> nerochiaro: ok, but I guess it can be part of the same stack
<ogra_> om26er, i'll trigger a new build, jenkins is back again, so it should work this time
<didrocks> I'll ask Mirv to deal with it tomorrow
<oSoMoN> didrocks: yeah, it should probably be part of the same stack
<didrocks> thanks oSoMoN, nerochiaro
<didrocks> (so probably tomorrow)
<om26er> cool
<ikillcypher> well how do I fix it/
<ikillcypher> ?
<diwic> ogra_, ok, that looks bad. You don't have to test phone calls right now, because it won't work.
<nerochiaro> oSoMoN: didrocks: thanks didrocks. can any of you explain to me what you mean by stack ?
<ogra_> diwic, ok
<didrocks> nerochiaro: basically a stack is a set of components we all release together
<didrocks> it's all or nothing
<didrocks> they are normally organized by similar components and teams working on them
<rickspencer3> hmmm, my nexus 4 is not connecting to the wireless ap here :(
<diwic> ogra_, could you do one more 'pactl set-card-profile 0 "HiFi"' , 'pactl set-card-profile 0 "Voice Call"' and then the same grep? So I get the full story
<ogra_> sure
<spanner3003> Ok so the click scope is already on my nexus 7 ubuntu-touch install so how do i get it to show
<nerochiaro> didrocks: ok, thanks for explaining
<ogra_> diwic, http://paste.ubuntu.com/6002940/
<sergiusens> lool: today's a national holiday in Argentina, not many people working
<didrocks> nerochiaro: yw :) added to the list, Mirv/robru should help :)
<ogra_> Setting mode to normal through set_parameters (Nexus 4 workaround)
<ogra_> diwic, that seemsmisplaced on a galaxy nexus
<diwic> ogra_, yeah, but hopefully doesn't hurt either
<ogra_> k
<ogra_> (just sticks out in the log)
<diwic> ogra_, ok, thanks for the testing so far. I'll rename some ports in the UCM file and push a new audio-mixer-touch package in a while.
<ogra_> ok. let me know if you need more tests
<davmor2> ogra_, asac: just so I get the right image 18 not 18.1?
<diwic> ogra_, will do
<popey> ditto ☻
<ogra_> davmor2, exactly ... 18.1 failed many tests
<ogra_> 0818 is waht we want to release
<popey> davmor2: phablet-flash cdimage-touch --ubuntu-path http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-touch/daily-preinstalled/20130818/
<popey> thats what I am doing
<ogra_> you know the magic switches !
<davmor2> popey: oh nice
<lool> sergiusens: oh thanks
<dholbach> sergiusens, sergiusens, did you guys register another session about the binary clicks?
<annerajb> w-flo, i think i ran that by hand and it failed. because of permissions.
<annerajb> ikillcypher, for knowing how to fix each issue. you will need to take a look at each issue and gather debug information of them. like for example if it's about the modem gather the ofono logs to see what it complaints about.
<w-flo> annerajb, I meant editing the script to replace the variable with a hard-coded path
<dholbach> sorry
<dholbach> lool, sergiusens, did you guys register another session about the binary clicks?
<ikillcypher> ouch :(
<lool> didrocks: I've read the pad and updated interfaces; generally ok with the new API, couple of things I'd like to mention though
<lool> dholbach: Not yet
<annerajb> w-flo, let me try removing the underscore on the mabye_break
<lool> dholbach: I had started, but wanted to read Sergio's email first
<dholbach> ok, can you subscribe me if/when it should come up? :)
<lool> dholbach: feel free to register one; you probably have a clearer / more up-to-date picture in mind of what needs discussion  :-)
<didrocks> lool: please go ahead (but look at my last submission on the pad at the bottom though)
<didrocks> lool: or should we finish first with barry and request your feedback so that we have the full story
<didrocks> hey barry!
<barry> didrocks: hi!
<lool> didrocks: First, wanted to mention that we will eventually have notifications to trigger the updates
<davmor2> popey: meh I get a 200 from that command, me double checks the path
<didrocks> lool: apparently, we won't as per design
<dholbach> lool, hum... not quite - it's a topic which has been brought up many times in different forms, but I just don't know what the current state of things or accepted consensus is
<lool> didrocks: I mean app notifications
<didrocks> lool: but the current API supports that (I took that into consideration)
<didrocks> yeah, in unity8
<lool> didrocks: I mean serverside notifies clients that an update is available
<lool> didrocks: push notifications
<lool> didrocks: but that's for later and the API is ok with that
<barry> didrocks: i'm still working my way through email. i have the pad up and am taking a look.  having some h/w problems today though ;)
<lool> didrocks: it will supersede the cron part (or complement it)
<popey> davmor2: wfm
<davmor2> popey: cdimages maybe
<didrocks> lool: yeah, that's why I wanted the cron just being "one call"
<didrocks> so that we can easily remove it and it doesn't have any logic
<rickspencer3> anyone know of any issues with connecting to secured wireless access points?
<didrocks> barry: ok, I'll let you read once, and then, let's do a hangout? (like in 30 minutes)
<rickspencer3> I seem to recall some sort of issue about this a couple of weeks back\
<ogra_> rickspencer3, apart from the WEP password prompt not happening if it is needed ?
<ogra_> we are waiting for a new indicator-network ... that should fix it
<rickspencer3> ogra_, hmmm, I'm not certain if I logged onto this network before
<rickspencer3> ogra_, is there a workaround documented somewhere?
<lool> didrocks, barry: I would have preferred strings instead of integers for the reset_level, but that's really a detail
<spanner3003> What ppa do i use for the latest unity-scope-click build?
<ogra_> rickspencer3, do you have a laptop around thats connected to that network and has phablet-tools installd ?
<rickspencer3> ogra_, yes
<ogra_> rickspencer3, phablet-network-setup should help then
<didrocks> lool: see my comment at the end of the pad, I think it will be 2 booleans in the end
<rickspencer3> ok
<ogra_> (with the device connected via USB indeed
<rickspencer3> never actually heard of that app ;)
<didrocks> lool: that part:
<didrocks> Or we can have flags:
<didrocks> * retryonfailure: False/True
<didrocks> * resumeonpause: False/True
<didrocks> that's the part I need to discuss with barry :)
<rickspencer3> ogra_, oh, I was hoping my desktop could communicate with my phone via telepathic rays
<rickspencer3> that would be true convergence
<lool> didrocks, barry: Translations: we need a way to translate the progress / error messages; either passing the language to the update service, or translating in the apps, but I'd rather the strings be kept w/ the OS updates code
<lool> didrocks: ack
<didrocks> lool: I tried to sum then as level last week, but thinking about it, there is no gradation/logical evolution
<didrocks> so quite confusing
<ogra_> rickspencer3, well, the edgeIII  is supposed to have modems and antennas for that i heard
<rickspencer3> thanks ogra
<didrocks> lool: so, you mean, translations from within the service, right? it passed localized strings?
<barry> didrocks: sure, we can do 30m-ish
<rickspencer3> that worked perfectly and easily :)
<ogra_> :)
<barry> lool: i thought about strings, but they are more easily typo'd.  i don't have a strong preference either way
<lool> barry: it's a valid point, I guess either way we need a source code human-readable definition of the levels rather than duplicating ints or strings
<lool> barry: but didrocks proposal probably makes tihs moot anyway
<barry> lool: okay, let me catch up :)
<mhall119> dholbach: the XDA guys are having trouble porting Touch to the Find 5, is there something we can do to help other than test images as they make them? http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2405392&page=5
<mhall119> beuno: ping
<dholbach> sergiusens, rsalveti, ogra_: ^ did you see mhall119's question?
<sergiusens> mhall119: that ivolves me losing a find 5 :-P
 * sergiusens checks
<mhall119> sergiusens: losing?
<sergiusens> mhall119: wasn't there a contest about this ongoing?
<sergiusens> it was a joke btw
<mhall119> ah, yeah, that's what I'm still trying to give away
<ogra_> mhall119, they could come here and do a debug session with us
<ogra_> (like many other porters :) )
<mhall119> ogra_: I'll pass along the invitation
<timp> weird. I have a tablet and phone here, both with image 20130816.1. On both I enabled developer mode from qtcreator on my laptop, so both have sshd installed and running..
<timp> but on the phone when I ssh to the device I always get connection refused. On tablet it works fine
<sergiusens> mhall119: ogra_ let's have dholbach announce a  porter clinic like last time and paste the link on the forum
<ogra_> sergiusens, ++
<davmor2> ogra_, popey: Meh it appears that I have a bricked device now, it just gets to the google logo and stops, fastboot devices shows nothing
<popey> ogra_: i get no 3g with 18
<ogra_> davmor2, adb ?
<ogra_> popey, restart NM
<popey> oh hang on
<popey> it didnt flash properly!
<popey> Ubuntu Saucy Salamander (development branch) - armhf (20130819)
<beuno> mhall119, pong!
<davmor2> ogra_: error: device not found
<popey> even though I did that "magic" command
<dholbach> mhall119, sergiusens, ogra_: any day that'd work well for you? thursday? friday?
<ogra_> davmor2, hmm, k ... try getting back into recovery without pulling the battery
<timp> bzoltan: ^any idea what may be causing the issue that I mentioned 4m ago?
<timp> bzoltan: also, from qtc, even when I try to build&deploy on the tablet where sshd works, I get [16:23:08] ssh: connect to host 127.0.0.1 port 2222: Connection refused
<ogra_> dholbach, not friday ... that tends to eat my weekend :)
<dholbach> mhall119, sergiusens, ogra_: thursday?
<ogra_> since people come back on sat ... and if i accidentially answer on IRC i get dragged in :)
<davmor2> ogra_: nope it's not turning off
<ogra_> davmor2, not even when holding power ?
<ogra_> (thats a HW thing, it should)
<bzoltan> timp:  dunno, there could be more than one reason... removing the ssh keys and reenabling ssh could help
<davmor2> ogra_: nope
<popey> alan@deep-thought:~$ phablet-flash cdimage-touch --ubuntu-path http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-touch/daily-preinstalled/20130818/
<popey> INFO:phablet-flash:Download directory set to /home/alan/Downloads/phablet-flash/ubuntu-touch/20130816.1
<popey> ʘ‿ಠ
<davmor2> popey: what happens if you add an s to the end of cdimage so the path is correct?
<sergiusens> popey: the path-to gets downloaded to a tmp location
<timp> bzoltan: removing them from my laptop? I cleared my ~/.ssh except for id_?sa*
<sergiusens> popey: the ones you don't override are downloaded to the tagged locations
<popey> i dont quite understand
<popey> how do I specify the release?
<sergiusens> popey: you can't, you can override device and ubuntu zips
<sergiusens> popey: and it would be an adhoc install
<davmor2> ogra_: how about if I try to flash it with flash all from the android image and start again from scratch?
<popey> oh, i have to manually install, okay
<sergiusens> popey: there is no metadata on the cdimage backend that I can rely on and it breaks often
<asac> plars: doanac`: are we using phablet-flash -b ?
<asac> in utah?
<sergiusens> popey: you can only do release selection on ubuntu image based updates
<doanac`> asac: I don't think so.
<plars> asac: no, but we're using --wipe iirc
<ogra_> davmor2, sounds ok, the daily tests were all fine on the 0818 image so it must boot somehow :)
<asac> plars: doanac`: we also need to use -b i found out
<asac> plars: doanac`: todays iamges wouldn't boot because the android part is busted
<doanac`> asac: why so?
<plars> asac: last we talked to the phablet team, they seemed to think using --wipe was good
<asac> the fact that we boot in utah means we didnt update the android parts
<doanac`> doesn't -b require you to manually boot into fastboot?
<asac> --wipe deletes your home directory
<sergiusens> doanac`: no
<asac> storage
<asac> -b makes a real fresh install
<asac> i dont know
<plars> asac: so we had a bootloader breakage?
<davmor2> ogra_: yeah I think is was because I followed popey's example but there was no image to flash I could be wrong though
<asac> ask the phonedations team
<asac> all i know is that we want a really fresh install
<sergiusens> asac: they are really similar
<doanac`> sergiusens: so i can just add "-b" and nothing will break?
<barry> didrocks, lool i made some comments in the pad.  give me 15m to try to solve these h/w problems again and then we can hangout
<sergiusens> if they --wipe it's ok
<timp> how do I wipe all data from phone (including old demo data) when I install a new image?
<asac> sergiusens: well, fairly is not really helpful in automation
<didrocks> barry: looking
<oSoMoN> balloons: hey, I submitted https://code.launchpad.net/~osomon/ubuntu-calendar-app/fix-ap-tests-new-event/+merge/180847 to fix the failing calendar app AP test on devices, do you think you could review it?
<asac> sergiusens: it must be absolutely reproducible aka clear what we exactly run :)
<timp> ah. phablet-flash --wipe will do that?
<sergiusens> asac: -b just does --wipe + install newest recovery image
<mhall119> dholbach: doesn't matter to me, I don't know anything about porting
<sergiusens> timp: --wipe
<ogra_> sergiusens, does --wipe format /system ?
<mhall119> beuno: I have changes that need approval: https://myapps.developer.ubuntu.com/dev/click-apps/3/
<plars> doanac`, asac: so if we had a broken recovery image, then using -b could have caught that perhaps, but it would also mean that all the devices are down until they can be manually fixed
<dholbach> ok, Thursday then :)
<sergiusens> ogra_: no, the update zip formats /system
<oSoMoN> fginther: hey, is http://91.189.93.70:8080/job/generic-mediumtests/379/console a known issue?
<asac> sergiusens: ok.. i dont care. what i care about is that utah shows 200+ tests succeeding, while i hear that if you install the 19th image your phone will not boot
<fginther> oSoMoN, looking
<ogra_> sergiusens, the issue is that jenkins was dead most of the day today... our $subarch+armel.zip's are alll just a few MB big ... theoretically it shouldnt boot
<beuno> mhall119, on it!
<sergiusens> asac: like latest pending does not boot? I have it now...
<asac> so: what we need is a command that gives us a phone that does exactly contain what a fresh install gives us
<beuno> mhall119, am also working on that blog post to go public today
<fginther> oSoMoN, no, but I can fix it
<ogra_> sergiusens, my theory is that unzippind failed, and recovery just rebooted
<timp> sergiusens: I tried -b in the past, it didn't delete the user data. I'm running -b --wipe now to see what that does.
<asac> sergiusens: so two things: i was told 19 image doesnt boot :)
<ogra_> sergiusens, so we are on the older android root and boot where we shouldnt
<mhall119> beuno: awesome!
<asac> sergiusens: second: i want to ensure that long term i am 100% sure about what runs on the DUT :)
<timp> is there a wiki page that describes the best way to use ubuntu for your daily-use phone?
<sergiusens> ogra_: hmm, so no md5 checksum check on the produced files on jenkins?
<asac> so if something has even a few low likelyhood of diverting over time
<ogra_> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-touch/daily-preinstalled/20130819/ <---- check the armel.zip sizes
<asac> thats not feasible :)
<ogra_> sergiusens, well, cdimage just copies what it finde and md5sums it then
<oSoMoN> fginther: excellent, thanks!
<ogra_> s/md5susme/sha256sums/
<annerajb> how can i run brunch without internet access?
<oSoMoN> fginther: once that’s fixed, could you please trigger a new CI run for https://code.launchpad.net/~osomon/ubuntu-calendar-app/fix-ap-tests-new-event/+merge/180847 ?
<sergiusens> ogra_: exactly, we probably need to validate the files after the copy?
<mhall119> nik90: ping
<dholbach> sergiusens, did you heard if the the pollux ports were successfully tried with the new phablet-flash?
<dholbach> s/heard/hear
<ogra_> sergiusens, well, once i finally land the support fro tteh packaged bits thats moot
<sergiusens> dholbach: no, I don't recall, who was working on it?
<ogra_> and i plan to do this this week
<sergiusens> ogra_: yup
<sergiusens> ogra_: so let's just do that
<dholbach> sergiusens, András Mamenyák (~mamenyaka)
<nik90> mhall119: pong
<ogra_> sergiusens, the flaw here is that we dont format /system on every flash
<ogra_> either utah or phablet-flash should do that ...
<asac> ogra_: when do you think will the next image be done?
<ogra_> i would rather vite for utah actually
<ogra_> *vote
<dholbach> sergiusens, he pushed his info changes to https://code.launchpad.net/phablet-image-info - that's why I wasn't quite sure
<mhall119> nik90: I saw that zsombi marked the 0.1 API implementation as DONE on https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/sdk-system-alarm-api
<asac> ogra_: e..g when is the image build ready?
<fginther> oSoMoN, yes
<mhall119> nik90: has he given you anything you can use?
<ogra_> asac, done already
<nik90> mhall119: I talked zsombi, and yes the alarm api has been merged to trunk
<mhall119> \o/
<ogra_> just popped out of cdimages rear end
<nik90> mhall119: however this is only the API part. The platform implementation needs to be finished still
<asac> ogra_: .1?
<nik90> mhall119: but still this is awesome!
<asac> ogra_: when is the next scheduled image comnig?
<asac> 2200 our time?
<ogra_> asac, well, its starts at 22
<ogra_> so 22:30/22:40
<nik90> mhall119: so as of now, I can create the ui and connect it using the API. However if the user sets an alarm, nothing would happen since the platform is not yet ready for it.
<ogra_> but 19.1 should be fine too
<nik90> mhall119: but that should be resolved soon enough as well
<sergiusens> ogra_: asac we DO format system, check the updater-script http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/6003075/
<sergiusens> line 10
<mhall119> nik90: cool, so you're unblock on that now right?
<sergiusens> doanac`: plars ^^
<ogra_> sergiusens, then it is weird that it booted with a 8M android zip
<nik90> mhall119: yes :)
<davmor2> ogra_: meh nope nothing is communicating with my phone :(
<mhall119> nik90: do you know who's implementing the platform work for that to work?
<w-flo> so the zip failed to extract and updater-script wasn't executed?
<nik90> mhall119: renato is working on the platform work.
<sergiusens> ogra_: I'm looking at build 19, the zip only has a boot.img in it, that could be it...
<ogra_> davmor2, even if you force it into recovery ?
<mhall119> thanks nik90
<ogra_> sergiusens, right, so why did it boot if /system gets formatted ?
<dholbach> sergiusens, hm, his last mail on the ubuntu-phone@ mailing list indicated that he had some problems with flashing
<dholbach> so maybe not
<ogra_> sergiusens, at least the container should fail to come up
<sergiusens> ogra_: so there is not script in the zip
<ogra_> oh
<ogra_> indeed !
<ogra_> heh
<davmor2> ogra_: nope in recovery all I get is Downloading  Do not turn off target!!!,  so now I'm not turning it off
<nik90> mhall119: this autopilot is starting to annoying the crap out of me :(. Keeping me from mergin stuff for 5 days now
<ogra_> well, building from the package will fix that
<ogra_> davmor2, wrong more then
<mhall119> nik90: are tests failing?
<ogra_> reboot and hold *both* volume keys, not only vol-dn
<ogra_> s/more/mode/
<nik90> mhall119: with the new timer design stuff, the timer autopilot tests are failing
<mhall119> balloons: ^^ can we get those updated?
<nik90> mhall119: the weird part is that it only fails when there is atleast 1 saved timer preset. Otherwise these tests pass well
<nik90> mhall119: I have tried the entire weekend but cannot debug it
<mhall119> nik90: is it because of the scrolling
<mhall119> ?
<nik90> mhall119: no because the tests like add a new timer preset dont have the scrolling. So the same add preset test fails when there is another saved preset
<nik90> while it passes when there are no saved presets
<davmor2> ogra_: ah yay now we are getting somewhere
<ogra_> davmor2, well, it wont help much to debug it ... but at least you can isntall anew
<ogra_> the debug ram console only works  if you can reboot into recovery after the failure without losing power
<ogra_> so it will be hard to find anything about the "why"
<davmor2> ogra_: Yay android installing phew
<ogra_> k
<diwic> ogra_, audio-mixer-touch 0.4 has now finished building, please update / install the new version, reboot, then pastebin "pacmd list"
<davmor2> ogra_: right now then the manual install steps here correct?  it's on about .zip's and I obvious have .img's I don't want to screw this up any more :)
<davmor2> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Install
<ogra_> davmor2, the manual install is fine ... but you probably want to flash the recovery image manually first via fastboot
<timp> sergiusens: thanks. running phablet-flash -b --wipe worked. all the contacts are gone now
<davmor2> ogra_: right I'm back at an android base.
<sergiusens> timp: from that syntax seems you are on a really old version of phablet-flash, are you on saucy or do you have ppa:phablet-team/tools ?
<fginther> oSoMoN, the pyflakes issue is resolved, new results are available
<ogra_> davmor2, so boot into bootloader ... pull the recovery .img for your platform and: sudo afstboot flash recovery /path/to/img
<ogra_> davmor2, *fastboot
<davmor2> ogra_: so I do this one http://cdimages.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-touch/daily-preinstalled/20130818/saucy-preinstalled-recovery-armel+maguro.img first then reboot and then do the other two correct?
<ogra_> yeah, reboot into bootloader (fastbot) mode though
<ogra_> *fastboot
<davmor2> ogra_: got it thanks
<oSoMoN> fginther: thanks, the new results are rather unexpected, but at least it doesn’t seem to be an infrastructure problem anymore
<oSoMoN> fginther: any chance you can run this job again, I’d like to confirm the failures are not transient?
<fginther> oSoMoN, no problem
<fginther> oSoMoN, running
<cwayne> mhall119, ping
<sergiusens> jdstrand: hey, am I missing anything here? http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/6003148/
<didrocks> barry: ready now or still fighting hw?
<ogra_> diwic, http://paste.ubuntu.com/6003150/
<barry> didrocks: still fighting h/w but i can meet
<ogra_> i need to relocate now for the meeting ... we'll have to continue later
<annerajb> ogra_, documented some of the debug stuff in here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/PortingFlippedInProgress#Initrd
<ogra_> annerajb, exclude "init" from the break options, it wont work
<annerajb> ok
<ogra_> thats the one panic i didnt manage to work without an actual console
<mhall119> cwayne: pong
<annerajb> ogra_, so the break=init wont work (i tried it and it didnt ) but wasnt sure if it was because of my issue. or as w-flo mentioned that system paths where already mount moved and where making adb not go up
<diwic> ogra_, thanks, could you do pactl set-card-profile 0 HiFi
<diwic> ogra_, and then another pacmd list ?
<ogra_> annerajb, no, it is because this would need a special console hack
<ogra_> diwic, yeah, after the meeting ... phone os one floor below me now :)
<annerajb> ogra_, like console=tty1?
<diwic> ogra_, ok :-)
<ogra_> annerajb, no, very complex in the panic function
<annerajb> ogra_, ok
<annerajb> so after break bottom there is nowhere to place another maybe_break to know if it worked?
<asac> plars: https://code.launchpad.net/~asac/ubuntu-test-cases/use-top-and-always-dumb-toplog/+merge/180889 updated version for you
<annerajb> ogra_, cant build witho the underscore since i have no internet yet ill get to that in a hour or two
<dholbach> sergiusens, ogra_: announced for Thursday
<ogra_> dholbach, thanks
<ogra_> dholbach, the ones we do after this one should be topic based ones
<dholbach> sure, wfm
<ogra_> dholbach, like, find a day where awe and cyphermox_ are a bit more free and have a telephony clinic etc
<dholbach> nice idea
<ogra_> or a sound clinic with diwic
<ogra_> etc etc
<diwic> ogra_, if you like we can continue the sound tests tomorrow
<diwic> ogra_, I usually end my work day after the standup
<ogra_> diwic, well, saty for at least collecting that last stuff above else i forget about it
<ogra_> *stay
<ogra_> :)
<cyphermox_> dholbach: moo?
<dholbach> cyphermox_, hey hey :)
<cyphermox_> telephony clinic?
<dholbach> yeah, ogra_ brought up the idea
<ogra_> cyphermox_, porting clinic ...
<cyphermox_> sounds like a pretty good idea
<cyphermox_> oh, for porting?
<ogra_> cyphermox_, so we can help porters to get their stuff working
<cyphermox_> alright
<cyphermox_> that's far more going to be with awe
<ogra_> we did a general porting clinic recently and it was a good success
<cyphermox_> the NM stuff is totally generic
<ogra_> so i think we should have topic ones too
<ogra_> sound, telephony ... Mir etc etc
<cyphermox_> indeed
<ogra_> bluetooth :)
<cyphermox_> hahahahahahahahahahaha
<karni> Hi guys. I can't open .cordovaproject with Qt Creator. Should I file a bug against ubuntu-qtcreator-plugins or ubuntu-ui-toolkit?
<ogra_> :)
<mhall119> karni: file it against ubuntu-qtcreator-plugins
<karni> mhall119: thanks!
<ogra_> jodh, whats the status of the android bridge work ? will we see an upstart package with it soon ?
<jodh> ogra_: the next upload should include it. However, the next upload also needs the dep8 tests. These are finished, but are blocked on kernel bug 1208455.
<ubot5> bug 1208455 in linux (Ubuntu Saucy) "general protection fault running apt-get inside double nested kvm VM" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1208455
<ogra_> awww
<ogra_> jowell, we dont use kvm :)
<ogra_> jodh, ^^^
<jodh> ogra_: you can of course build both pieces yourself to test it now.
<ogra_> nah i want it in the image :)
<karni> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-qtcreator-plugins/+bug/1213969
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1213969 in Ubuntu QtCreator Plugins "Can't open Cordova Ubuntu project" [High,New]
<jodh> ogra_: we need the dep 8 tests.
<ogra_> lets just drop kvm support ... clouds should use Xen or lxc :)
<jodh> ogra_: we can't use lxc as it's not full system virtualisation.
<ogra_> pfft, details :)
<davmor2> ogra_: it kept going round in circles so in the end I cheated I did a phablet-flash -b and the manual flash and this time it worked at last woohoo!
<tedg> tvoss, long term are we still planning on sending SIGSTOP to apps, or are we going to just kill them?
<ogra_> davmor2, great
<sergiusens> davmor2: next time, go to recovery and phablet-flash cdimage-touch -d [device] -b
<ogra_> davmor2, so is all working as you would expect it (despite the flashing oddysey)
<davmor2> ogra_: I'm just running tests on the device
<davmor2> sergiusens: what was the magic incantation to make 3g work again please
<sergiusens> davmor2: restart network-manager ?
<ogra_> get a headset connect it ... say "abracadabra" into the mic ?
<davmor2> sergiusens: yeah initctl something
<ogra_> just: restart network-manager
<sergiusens> davmor2: restart symlinks to initctl and does the same
<ogra_> as root
<davmor2> ah right cool thanks
<oSoMoN> fginther: there’s something wrong with the VM that runs autopilot tests for the core apps, if you look at all the screencasts at http://91.189.93.70:8080/job/generic-mediumtests/384/? there’s a desktop contextual menu that interferes with the app and that makes all the tests fail, have you ever seen that before?
<popey> Saving to: ‘/home/alan/Downloads/phablet-flash/imageupdates/20130827/ubuntu-20130819.1.full.tar.xz’
<popey> that path looks odd, 20130827...
<ogra_> popey, thats stgraber'S time machine :
<ogra_> :)
<davmor2> popey: stgraber is the new doctor
<sergiusens> popey: I think they are testing big deltupdates
<fginther> oSoMoN, will take a look
<ogra_> popey, the querstion is, is that image good ? if so, we dont need to do any work until the 27th
<stgraber> davmor2: it's the 28th published build of the month and it contains the second rootfs built on the 19th
<oSoMoN> fginther: thanks
<ogra_> stgraber, you should probably introduce a dot in the versioning
<davmor2> stgraber: stick with you being the new doctor you'll get way more bonus points :D
<ogra_> stgraber, 201308.27 would make it clearer that its isnt for the 27th of august
<stgraber> ogra_: we had that discussion with barry, lool, ... and QA last week and we won't. The field is defined as an integer, so adding a dot would break pretty much everything. We can't make it any longer either as we currently have 1bit to spare in the hash used within the resolver (barry knows the details there)
<ogra_> ahm thats bad
<stgraber> ogra_: we simply shouldn't be showing this number to the user as it's just used as a reference for the upgrader and the server but is essentially meaningless outside of that
<tvoss> tedg, both possible policies
<ogra_> i'm sure it will be a constant source of confusion
<barry> stgraber, ogra_ fwiw, if you look currently, that number is the only thing in the description field
<ogra_> yeah agreed, and with luck the user wont see anything but the UI anyway in the future
<sergiusens> stgraber: right, the dual daily builds mess up the pseudo date format
<sergiusens> stgraber: and debugging (sometimes)
<tedg> tvoss, Hmm, okay, it just complicates the sending a URL to a running application situation.
<tvoss> tedg, yeah, takes some more thinking
 * ogra_ notes that we will likely have to deal with the cdimage images for ports for a while 
<sergiusens> ogra_: yes
<sergiusens> ogra_: the whole infra for uibu is going to take a while for people to setup
<ogra_> sergiusens, well, we should have tools for home use
<tedg> tvoss, We start getting into who should manage all that, and we kinda have two actors.  Trying to keep both simple.
<fginther> oSoMoN, it looks like the test is clicking on the wrong location (the mouse pointer is below the app when the x window appears) or the application hasn't fully rendered when the click is triggered
<tvoss> tedg, true, can I come back to you in 15?
 * ogra_ is actually pondering a rootstock-ng (based on live-build) for local image builds ... we should have something similar with an insecure key for ports
<tedg> tvoss, Heh, sure.  You could have probably taken it without asking ;-)
<ogra_> (for rolling system images from cdimage+local builds)
<annerajb> do you guys have a ubuntu touch publicly accesible gerrit?
<ogra_> annerajb, no, there is a request idling for that in the IS department since a while
<annerajb> ok
<ogra_> annerajb, rsalveti might know the status ... i think he is back from vacation tomorrow
<ogra_> until thats there, patches to the ML are an appropriate solution i think
<annerajb> ogra_, ML?
<ogra_> mailing list :)
<oSoMoN> fginther: yeah, but I’ve never seen that before, and the tests pass both locally on my desktop and on a galaxy nexus here, so I’m suspecting something’s wrong with the VM setup, somehow
<annerajb> ok
<asac> ogra_: when is 19.1 coming?
<ogra_> asac, coming ? its there since a while
<karni> Hey guys. If UbuntuUI (Ubuntu cordova) has button, why doesn't it have a text input field?
<karni> I'm trying to move a simple UI to utilize UbuntuUI, but I find it a bit complex with no documentation. I'm looking at ubuntu-html5-theme/0.1/ambiance/core.js
<karni> should I use regular DOM with JS to clear a text input field?
<karni> If it lacks from ubuntu-thml5-theme, I assume text input field has not been styled in ambience theme yet?
<davmor2> ogra_, asac: 18 on maguro seems fine but you need the restart network-manager to have 3g
<asac> davmor2: is that a regression?
<asac> ogra_: not on dashboard yet... kk
<davmor2> asac: it's been happening to me for a while
<asac> davmor2: maguro and mako?
<asac> or mako?
<davmor2> asac: maguro, popey has the mako
<ChickenCutlass> asac, known issue.  The fix will be landing shortly
<spanner3003> How do i help test click packages on ubuntu-touch
<asac> davmor2: kk
<asac> ogra_: did popey give thumbs up too?
<asac> then push it
<davmor2> spanner3003: I don't think there are any yet but try pinging dholbach mhall119
<dholbach> spanner3003, are you an app developer who wants to test their software on ubuntu touch?
<ogra_> asac, not yet
<dholbach> spanner3003, or do you want to play around with available apps? in which case you could just try out the apps on the image, because the app store is not online yet
<popey> asac: yeah, thumbs up from me too
<ogra_> great
 * ogra_ publishes
<ogra_> donw
<ogra_> *done too
<popey> nice one
<fginther> oSoMoN, I can take a closer look later today
<oSoMoN> fginther: sure, there’s no urgency, thanks!
<spanner3003> Well im on the latest image and sudo apt-get upgrade and the application scope is bare? With new ui and no system-settings app :(
<ogra_> spanner3003, tap on the "installed apps" its an expander
<rickspencer3> ralsina, is there a QML api defined for the download service?
 * ogra_ fell into the same trap 
<spanner3003> No all i have in applications is more suggestions and app that don't do anytbing
<spanner3003> Home scope has some app but no system settings
<ogra_> the "Installed" header doesnt have a small triangle next to it ?
<spanner3003> No installed
<ogra_> ??
<mhall119> sounds like a scope didn't load
<spanner3003> I did sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<mhall119> did you reboot after?
<ogra_> mhall119, well, the applications scopr comes collapsed by default now
<ogra_> *scp[e
<ogra_> bah
<mhall119> ogra_: yeah, but if there's no "Installed Apps" category at all
<spanner3003> Yes i did reboot
<ogra_> nhaines, funny, i have it here
<ogra_> mhall119, ^^
<spanner3003> If i pull down from top there is  battery setting on the battery put down
<mhall119> hmmm, Saviq what package contains the application scope?
<mhr3> unity-lens-applications
<mhr3> surprisingly :)
<mhall119> ah, I was looking for unity-scope-*
<mhall119> spanner3003: do you have unity-lens-applications installed?
<mhall119> you must, if there's even an applications page on the dash
<mhall119> I wonder if the installed apps scope process died
<mhr3> it would restart if it did
<davmor2> spanner3003: 1)What device is this on? 2)did you use phablet-flash cdimage-touch --pending? 3)what do you actually see once the phone has booted?
<spanner3003> Nexus 7
<ogra_> plars, any idea whats up with 19.1 and utah ? the image is out since hours, it should be picked up at some point
<ogra_> asac,^^^
<spanner3003> No use the .zip's from cdimage
<plars> ogra_: jenkins is still down
<plars> ogra_: so, the jobs are running, but you won't see any results until our external jenkins instance is happy. IS is working on it, and retoaded should send an update shortly
<davmor2> spanner3003: for the Nexus 7 you are probably safer using phablet-flash if you are on an ubuntu system just as a heads up.  Do you know the location you got the zip file from?
<retoaded> plars, I still haven't gotten around to sending out the "it's broke" message. Doing that now.
<ogra_> diwic, http://paste.ubuntu.com/6003386/ is the last pacmd list output ...
<ogra_> plars, ah, i didnt get that it is still down
<ogra_> the image builder jenkins is up again :)
<spanner3003> I just did sudo apt-get install unity-lens-*      see if that helps
<spanner3003> Nope didn't help
<asac> plars: ogra_: thx for update
<spanner3003> This is nothing in music or video
<swordfish> popey, Hello! After my summer break I made some improvements to the minesweeper, which is now looking nicer.... Can you push the package to the ppa please (the packaging should work now)...
<popey> hey swordfish
<popey> swordfish: I'll take a look, thanks!
<swordfish> you're welcome let me know if there is any problem...
<popey> ok
<popey> swordfish: you need a valid email address in the debian files... run "debuild -uc -us" in the swordfish folder and it will spit out some errors/warnings at the end
<popey> swordfish: it currently says swordfish@unknown
<swordfish> popey, ops... ok wait a second...
<rickspencer3> mhall119, has anyone confirmed that the canonical auth apps works?
<popey> rickspencer3: i used it
<popey> past tense
<rickspencer3> popey, seems to be frozen for me
 * popey plays with it
<rickspencer3> uhoh
<chrisd_> whats the web address to see the latest build status? Do you guys flash every day?
<popey> chrisd_: last link in the /topic
<rickspencer3> popey, when I tell it to generate the one time password, nothing happens
 * rickspencer3 shakes fist
<popey> rickspencer3: just had to reinstall..
<chrisd_> thanks popey
<swordfish> popey, done... Let's try again :)
<popey> rickspencer3: hmm, its broken here too
<rickspencer3> rats
<popey> swordfish: great, will take a look thanks
<popey> rickspencer3: odd, used to work ☹
<popey> oh hang on
<rickspencer3> hmmm, my wifi was off?
 * rickspencer3 tries rebooting
<popey> login.ubuntu.com is painfully slow
<popey> which isnt helping
<rickspencer3> nah, no deal
<rickspencer3> popey, I need to step away for a bit
<rickspencer3> let me know if you get it working, though
<popey> rickspencer3: works here
<rickspencer3> popey, oh?
<rickspencer3> on a nexus 4?
<popey> yeah, just typed in the code from u1 and then pressed the button and got a one time password, punched that into u1, done
<popey> yes
<rickspencer3> dang
<popey> you're typing in teh code from login.ubuntu.com right?
<popey> the long one with spaces
<popey> then press the button
<rickspencer3> popey, hmm, maybe I used the wrong code
<rickspencer3> popey, dang it, I picked the wrong option :?
<popey> ☻
<popey> lets pretend this never happened. Nobody noticed. Shhhhh
<rickspencer3> thanks popey
<mhall119> rickspencer3: working now?
<rickspencer3> the description of the password tipped me off
<mhall119> trying in the AES key is a pain
<rickspencer3> that I was in the wrong place
<mhall119> typin
<mhall119> g
<rickspencer3> \o/ that's it for my android phone
<rickspencer3> out of my life forever ;)
<popey> hah
<AndrewHaigh> hi, does anyone know how to adjust the Ubuntu SDK Dialog width? Seems to be fixed and quite narrow for me. Thanks! http://developer.ubuntu.com/api/ubuntu-12.10/qml/mobile/qml-ubuntu-components-popups0-dialog.html
<pmcgowan> timp ^^
<annerajb> ogra_, i checked and even with break=prevalidate and it dosnt reach it
<annerajb> i am confident is stuck on /scripts/init-bottom
<ogra_> so it hangs in the scripts then
<ogra_> so have a look whats in there
<annerajb> quick question do i need a udev.conf file for my phone?
<annerajb> because i cannot find a /run/udev.conf anywhere
<ogra_> you shouldnt
<ogra_> all udev needs should be in the initrd
<ogra_> does your kernel have devtmpfs enabled ?
<ogra_> (and the automatic mounting too)
 * ogra_ would change #!/bin/sh -e to #!/bin/sh -ex in scripts/init-bottom/udev and ttry to somehow get the log from /run saved somewheer you can read it later 
<karni> Hey guys, can someone tell me why a button click event doesn't work? I made a simple Ubuntu Cordova project that should just console.log a message. lp:~karni/+junk/ubuntu-html-button-test
<ogra_> (or have the script echo into kmesg ...)
<annerajb> ogra_, i have devtmpfs enabled what is automatic mounting? a kernel option?
<ogra_> yeah
<pmcgowan> alex_abreu, can you help karni?
<ogra_> in menuconfig it should be right below devtmpfs ...
<ogra_> i forgot how it is called
<karni> pmcgowan: thank you
<annerajb> i have devtmpfs=y  devpts_multiple_instances=y
<alex_abreu> pmcgowan, having a look
<annerajb> let me run menuconfig
<alex_abreu> karni, ^
<karni> alex_abreu: thanks
<ogra_> annerajb, iirc something with devtmpfs_mount
<karni> alex_abreu: Was working on a simple ToDo app, and stripped it all, as I couldn't get the button to work. Note, I'm not fluent in web technologies, so it might be PEBKAC.
<ogra_> though who knows, it might not be a separate option anymore ... i havent playedd with devtmpfs in a while
<annerajb> ok let me look into the -ex in /scripts/init-bottom/udev
<annerajb> and check the kernel options
<alex_abreu> karni, do you get the ondeviceready event?
<alex_abreu> at least
<alex_abreu> karni, you could test it outside of the cordova environment, w/ just a window.onload cb
<ogra_> annerajb, its not like that init-bootom script has many lines :) ... so worst case try commenting them one by one until it moves forward
<ogra_> that should at least get you to the offending command
<annerajb> ogra_, i did yesterday and one of the mounts was failling because of permissions but i wasnt sure if it was because i wasnt root and init ran on root
<ogra_> well, i would put my bets on the move mount ... for whatever reason
<karni> alex_abreu: sorry, got a phone call. on it
<ogra_> nothing of the others should be fatal or cause a han
<ogra_> g
<annerajb> i tried running /scripts/init-bottom/udev but that caused many issues including page faults on busybox
<annerajb> so ima try them one by one again
<mhall119> beuno: is there something I need to do on my app submission?  Still said "further changes awaiting review"
<annerajb> hmm ogra_ CONFIG_DEVTMPFS_MOUNT is disabled
<annerajb> i should enable that correct?
<annerajb> CONFIG_DEVTMPFS_MOUNT: Automount devtmpfs at /dev
<ogra_> annerajb, yeah, try if that improves anything
<karni> alex_abreu: findings: I added this at the end of my app.js: window.onload = new function() { console.log('foo'); }
<ogra_> it will definitely make your boot faster
<ogra_> (or fail faster at least :P )
<karni> alex_abreu: it did appear. however, onDeviceReady is silent
<karni> alex_abreu: pretty high level problem then, not a button thing probably.
<alex_abreu> karni, you don't need the new, just do window.onload = onDeviceReady; you could add a console log on the device ready or update the html accordingly
<karni> alex_abreu: oh that way. lemme check.
<alex_abreu> karni, btw sorry missed your msg in #unity-webapps ... ping me directly there :)
<karni> alex_abreu: np! thanks :)
<karni> alex_abreu: unity-webapps? you sure that's the channel name?
<karni> alex_abreu: and yes, window.window.onload = new function() { console.log('foo');
<mhall119> #ubuntu-webapps
<karni> sorry
<alex_abreu> karni, argh ... ubuntu-webapps
<karni> alex_abreu: yes, window.onload = onDeviceReady; did help!
<karni> mhall119: alex_abreu: :)
 * karni gets a little lost in dev channels
<alex_abreu> yah
<beuno> mhall119, matias is working on a bug you hit    :)
<mhall119> beuno: the one where I see the form to approve my own changes?
<mhall119> beuno: is there an actual bug for that?  I promised dholbach I would tag them with 'appstore'
<beuno> mhall119, that I can't approve them
<beuno> feel fre to file a bug for seeing your own, yes
<iancharest> hey guys, i don't know if i am in the right place to ask this question, but the link to the tf700t rootfs is broken on the wiki ubuntu
<mhall119> beuno: I'm not sure if it's a bug that I'm seeing it, since I'm a reviewer
<iancharest> any ides where i could find a version?
<mhall119> so maybe it's just the same bug that neither of us can approve it
<beuno> mhall119, ah, that's probably why
<w-flo> iancharest, contact the port maintainer
<w-flo> iancharest, if you're lucky, this one might work: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-touch-preview/daily-preinstalled/current/saucy-preinstalled-phablet-armhf.zip
<diwic> ogra_, thanks. Looks like we have jack detection too :-)
<iancharest> thanks wflo, was about to try that one
<popey> mhall119: cordova-ubuntu-2.8 is not installable on saucy, so http://developer.ubuntu.com/resources/tutorials/html5/creating-cordova-ubuntu-qr-code-scanner-html5-app/ which refers to http://developer.ubuntu.com/get-started/ fails
<mhall119> :( alex_abreu ^^
<popey> mhall119: alex_abreu it's in the ubuntu sdk ppa, but our instructions for saucy do not mandate the installation of packages from that ppa
<mhall119> popey: I just installed it
<alex_abreu> popey, yeah it is installabled from the sdk ppa
<alex_abreu> mmh weird
<alex_abreu> it should be listed as part of the sdk-ppa in the tutorial
<alex_abreu> popey, in the requirements "Ubuntu SDK – Install the Ubuntu SDK › – the Ubuntu Cordova runtime package is “cordova-ubuntu-2.8″"
<alex_abreu> unless I am missing something
<popey> yes, which comes from a ppa
<popey> which is not enabled by default, and the instructions don't tell you to enable it
<mhall119> popey: aren't we still having people use the PPA to install the SDK itself?
<popey> not according to that page
<popey> http://developer.ubuntu.com/get-started/
<popey> see "Alternatively, for those using a development release:
<popey> sudo apt-get install ubuntu-sdk
<popey> "
<popey> no PPA added
<beuno> well
<beuno> let me see if the bug is fixed in saucy
<mhall119> ah, I see
<popey> I'm doing this from the perspective of someone who has arrived on the cordova page and is following the instructions
<mhall119> alex_abreu: can we get the cordova package in the archives?
<beuno> it isn't
<beuno> mhall119, there's still a bug in the saucy version that creates a broken .desktop file
<mhall119> beuno: the saucy version of the SDK?
<beuno> bzoltan1, any idea when that'll get pushed through?
<beuno> it's crazy late at this point
<popey> installing cordova-ubuntu-2.8 also pulled in some other packages.. so maybe they need to be moved too
<beuno> mhall119, yes
<mhall119> beuno: I thought my 0.1.1 package had a fixed .desktop
<beuno> mhall119, it did
<beuno> if you create an app from scratch
<beuno> the SDK will create a .desktop file with absolute paths
<beuno> which breaks on the device
<alex_abreu> mhall119, popey  there was work towards adding it to the archive before I left for vacations (just came back today) 2 weeks ago, ... there were a few issues to be fixed, I'll check what has happened
<mhall119> and building the .click package doesn't update the .desktop file?
<mhall119> thanks alex_abreu
<beuno> mhall119, good question, actually. I would expect it didn't?
<mhall119> popey: I can update the page if necessary
<annerajb> ogra_, where is the udev_root enviroment variable set?
<mhall119> beuno: so I'm confused, did my 0.1.1 click package have a correct .desktop file or not?
<derpy-net> I'm considering porting Ubuntu Touch to my phone, but I've never done anything like this. My phone (SGH-T699) has an unofficial CM build that is in active development if that makes any difference. I've looked over this the porting guide documentation, but I'm wondering if there is anything else I should know
<annerajb> ogra_, in the break=bottom that variable is empty and that's the last line of the udev script
<beuno> mhall119, it did. I'm not sure what's broken now then. I'll have to do this end-to-end to audit
<annerajb> derpy-net, there is another porting guide documentation for the new format
<mhall119> beuno: and my 0.1.2 click package has a broken (and different) .desktop file?
<annerajb> derpy-net, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/PortingFlippedInProgress
<beuno> mhall119, 0.1.2, IIRC, looked fine. 0.1.1 was the problem
<derpy-net> Okay, I will look into that, thank you
<annerajb> derpy-net, np have fun!
<derpy-net> Is it necessary to use Ubuntu for the distro I have to build it on? If so, is running it in a vm a viable solution?
<annerajb> derpy-net, not necesary i run it on virtual box and flash files using adb on windows
<annerajb> derpy-net, thought it makes it easier since you have one single enviroment
<annerajb> derpy-net, derp yeah you have to use ubuntu to build it yes a vm works
<popey> mhall119: well, I'd like either the page to be "fixed" or the tools we're promoting to be actually installable - or inded, both ☻
<derpy-net> Thanks so much, hopefully I can get this working!
<popey> thanks alex-abreu
<popey> also, welcome back alex-abreu :D
<alex-abreu> popey, :) np ... thx!
<mhall119> popey: well if they were installable from the archive, the page wouldn't be "broken"
<popey> indeed
<annerajb> ogra_, that udev_root variable is empty i guessed it meant /root/dev and used that and ran all commands without any error up to the exec run-init
<rickspencer3> tvoss, fyi ... http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~rick-rickspencer3/+junk/app-lifecycle/view/head:/LocationTab.qml
<tvoss> rickspencer3, cool, thx
<awe> mzanetti, just updated the PIN/retries bug.  When you get a chance, can you check out my comment, and add short reply?
<awe> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ofono/+bug/1206941/
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1206941 in ofono (Ubuntu) "[ofono][rild] "Retries" property does not not work" [High,Confirmed]
<mzanetti> awe: sure
<rickspencer3> tvoss, not much to it, but if you think of any good features to add, let me know
<tvoss> rickspencer3, yup, will take a look at it soon
<rickspencer3> tvoss, no urgency, was just fyi
<tvoss> rickspencer3, yup
<pmcgowan> davmor2, did you file a bug about U1 music app being removed?
<Randroid> how far away is final release for ubuntu touch for nexus 4?
<wilee-nilee> Randroid, same as the final release in general I would think.
<wilee-nilee> run on them now
<wilee-nilee> runs*
<Randroid> and when is that?
<wilee-nilee> Not sure, if that info mis available you can find it as easy as I could.
<wilee-nilee> is*
<mzanetti> awe: done
<Randroid> No need to be a asshole mr wilee
<awe> mzanetti, thanks
<wilee-nilee> I'm not it is a matter of a little research, we are not here to hold your hand.
<wilee-nilee> !attitude
<ubot5> The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<Randroid> I did not find any date, so i ask the irc channel...
<wilee-nilee> Mark Shuttleworth announced, 31 October 2011, that by Ubuntu 14.04, Ubuntu will support smartphones, tablets, TVs and smart screens.  https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ubuntu_Touch
<Randroid> 2011 LOL
<beuno> so, lets all calm down
<beuno> Randroid, 13.10 is the expected date for a proper release
<beuno> for ubuntu touch
<beuno> until then, it's in development
<rickspencer3> Saviq, I want to start sketching out some sample code for the URI handler service
<beuno> it'll continue to be in heavy development after that, but it should be in good shape by then
<rickspencer3> Saviq, are you working on that? do you have any docs I can look at?
<Randroid> Thanks beuno
<mhall119> rickspencer3: code for the service itself, or code for interacting with it?
<Saviq> rickspencer3, hey, yes we're working on that, but for QML all you need is http://qt-project.org/doc/qt-5.0/qtqml/qml-qt.html#openUrlExternally-method
<Saviq> rickspencer3, that's backed by http://qt-project.org/doc/qt-5.0/qtgui/qdesktopservices.html#openUrl if you want it Qt-side
<rickspencer3> mhall119, qml code
<rickspencer3> so, I think Saviq gave me exactly what I was looking for ;)
<Saviq> rickspencer3, bug #1186556 btw
<ubot5> bug 1186556 in qtubuntu "Browser does not respond to Qt.openUrlExternally(link)" [Critical,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1186556
<rickspencer3> Saviq, looks liek a lot of fancy stuff in that API, but I think Qt.openUrlExternally is the heart of it, no?
<Saviq> rickspencer3, Qt itself is a hold-them-all bucket, really
<Saviq> rickspencer3, and most of it is Qt-internal (no need for us to do anything)
<mhall119> ah, yeah, that's what I was going to lookup for you
<rickspencer3> Saviq, I can pass in a phone number, right?
<Saviq> rickspencer3, we plan to support call://123456 for example
<rickspencer3> groovy
<rickspencer3> thanks Saviq
<awe> mzanetti, update back at you...
<awe> not sure the design is possible
<pmcgowan> Saviq, got time for a quick question
<awe> there's really no way to get PIN retry counts without first calling Enter or ChangePin
<rtg> ogra_, what is the abootimg rune for manta now that the image is flipped ?
<Saviq> pmcgowan, hit me
<pmcgowan> Saviq, what should be working in the latest music and video lenses
<Saviq> awe, does that mean others cache this?
<Saviq> pmcgowan, nothing changed for them
<Saviq> pmcgowan, so whatever was there before should still be working, but nothing new yet
<pmcgowan> Saviq, oh, did we take out sample data then?
<awe> Saviq, it means no PIN retry counts are available via any kind of RIL query
<Saviq> pmcgowan, no, just from the home scope
<Saviq> pmcgowan, do you not see the usual mock music and video scopes?
<pmcgowan> Saviq, they are empty, assumed a code change
<awe> Saviq, the current retry count is only ever returned by an Enter or ChangePin operation
<mterry> ssweeny, heyo
<Saviq> pmcgowan, flashing now
<pmcgowan> dang ueventd spin
<Saviq> awe, yeah, that's what I mean - if we want to display it e.g. on boot, we'd need to store it somewhere
<Saviq> which might be incorrect anyway :/
<Saviq> awe, that's interesting, btw, that effectively means you might not know it's your last try...
<awe> Saviq, yea...but you'd never be sure you got it right, till you'd called one of the above methods
<Saviq> awe, if the other two were made over a reboot
<awe> ack
<Saviq> s/over/before/
<awe> the first try could be your last if you pulled from another phone
<mzanetti> awe: need to check with designers and Saviq
<awe> mzanetti, ok
<mhall119> Saviq: I installed --pending yesterday and I can confirm there is no mock music or video results in the das
<mhall119> dash
<mhall119> also we lost the ability to adjust screen brightness with the new battery indicator :(
<pmcgowan> mhall119, we are working on the latter issue
<mhall119> ok
<Saviq> mhall119, pmcgowan indeed, a change in libunity caused the mock scopes to fail, /me investigates
<pmcgowan> Saviq, thanks
<Saviq> pmcgowan, mhall119 bug #1214125
<ubot5> bug 1214125 in libunity "unity-lens-scope stopped working after libunity r276" [Critical,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1214125
<pmcgowan> Saviq, thank you sir
<mhall119> unity-lens-scope?
<hayer> okey, so the Lumia 920 bootloader isn't "unbreakable"
<hayer> after working from 8 o'clock this mornin' till now.. I am like 0.01% closer D:
<Nick> Nah
<Nick> You might be 0.015
<hayer> Just 6666.666 days left of work then.
<hayer> And since that is a "best-case" and this is software.. I should double the time estimate.. 13333.333 days then :DS
<mhr3> grr, can't we just throw away python2?
<szymon> Hi! How can I invoke soft keyboard on Ubuntu Touch ?  when I click on TextField is shows me  blinking cursor but no keyboard.
<houseofbean> Am I doing something wrong, or is Update phone under system settings not fully functional yet?
<houseofbean> szymon:  I've had that happen a couple of times.  I've just gone back and tried it again, or I've turned the screen off and back on.  I think one time I restarted and everything was fine
<szymon> houseofbean, turning screen on and off didn't help...
<szymon> houseofbean, I think update under setting is not fully implemented yet.
<w-flo> hayer, are you trying to get ubuntu touch working on the lumia 920? :O If so, please crack the surface RT bootloader while you're at it, thanks ;D
<houseofbean> szymon: Oh.. A TextField on a website or one of the apps?   Not to sound like the guys on IT Crowd, but have you tried turning it off and on again?  he he.  My only regular keyboard issue is when I'm in portrait mode and the keyboard goes into landscape.
<szymon> Ok, I'll ask question once again... I'm developing app for UT and when I place TextField in my app and I run this app on device via Qt Creator ( ctrl + f12 ) when TextField get clicked no keyboard is shown. I even went through few core apps and it looks like there is no special code to invoke soft keyboard but it works on core apps where on my app it's not.  Any idea ?
<annerajb> szymon, have you tried asking the ubuntu touch apps irc channel?
<szymon> annerajb, no, I thought this is a right place for this question. thanks for hint!
<annerajb> szymon, this is for the ubuntu touch os there is another irc for apps
<szymon> annerajb, got it #ubuntu-app-devel   thanks!
<annerajb> np
<om26er> mfisch, hello
<om26er> mfisch, can i use powerd to change screen brightness (to dim) ?
<mfisch> om26er: I dont think you can force dim
<mfisch> if thats what you mean
<om26er> mfisch, right, it seems with the latest image does not include a way to change screen brightness, since we started using a new indicator which does not support brightness change right now,
<om26er> that hurts my eyes :/
<sforshee> om26er: yeah there's nothing there for adjusting brightness right now
<sforshee> you can cat values to /sys/class/backlight/*/brightness though
<mhall119> om26er: known issues that's being worked on
<om26er> sforshee, yes, thanks. figured that. its not reliable as the value resets on reboot
<om26er> mhall119, good to know, thanks
<mhall119> brightness has always reset at reboot
<cwayne> mhall119, sorry, i'd forgotten about my ping earlier!  is there any docs for adding a data source to the welcome screen?
<chrisd_> so whenever you click on a hyperlink in the mail app. there is no way to get back to the inbox?
<chrisd_> you have to kill the app and restart it to get back to your inbox. shouldnt hyperlinks open in the brows
<greyback> chrisd_: you cannot right-edge swipe back to the mail app?
<chrisd_> grey back, no right edge swipe does nothing
<chrisd_> well actually, if I go to the app dashboard I can see mail app running and right edge swipe brings me to mail app, but I cnat get back to inbox
<chrisd_> ill post a link
<chrisd_> http://www.phabletsite.com/t/cant-get-back-to-inbox/19
<annerajb> w-flo, i hardcoded the udev_root and that apparently fixed it thought i am stuck somewhere else down the initrd/init script now
<w-flo> annerajb, wow! finally, one step closer to a working port :)
<w-flo> So I wonder if it fails on my device, too.. and if there are any negative effects..
<annerajb> w-flo,  i think i cannot debug the initrd using break anymore since the filesystem /dev and /sys has been moved around. But I think that my command line arguments are screwing up
<annerajb> w-flo, does your device cmdline look similar to this? * kenvandine has quit (Quit: Ex-Chat)
<w-flo> maybe you could symlink /sys? just like /dev is symlinked
<annerajb> hmm
<annerajb> let me get that copy paste gime a second
<annerajb> console=ttyFIQ0 no_console_suspend=1 datapart=/dev/mtdblock3 break=premove debug
<annerajb>  console=tty1 androidboot.serialno=123
<w-flo> annerajb, this is my cmdline: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/6004680/
<annerajb> w-flo, i recally ogra telling me that the console=tty1 should be the last thing else upstart or the rootfs/init breaks
<annerajb> it seems that's not the case you are on flipped right?
<w-flo> yes, flipped
<w-flo> I only have 1 console=x param
<w-flo> maybe the order is important when you have 2, is that what ogra meant?
<annerajb> yay reboot loop
<w-flo> i.e. you can't have "console=tty1 console=ttyFIQ0", only the other way round
<w-flo> I had a reboot loop when the initrd was successful, but upstart crashed/terminated/whatever
<annerajb> how did you debug that?
<w-flo> annerajb, I didn't debug it, ogra told me it was probably because a console device was missing, so I randomly enabled console kernel configs
<annerajb> i am going to remove the fiq tty
<annerajb> w-flo, i have the one you mentioend on the wiki enabled
<w-flo> annerajb, I know.. :|
<annerajb> well i removed the FIQ since i am not using the fiq debugger
<annerajb> thought i am tempted to build one since that will reduce my debugging time 100000 fold
<w-flo> It really sucks to debug those issues
<annerajb> yup that serial usb cable would do wonders
<w-flo> I had difficulties to include adbd in the initrd at first, because my /boot is only 4 megs
<w-flo> and the kernel was 3.7 or something like that
<w-flo> or maybe kernel+android initrd was 3.7
<annerajb> yeah i saw you took it out
<w-flo> I managed to reduce the kernel size by quite a lot, so for debugging purposes I included adbd, though I had to disable some bootimg-size safeguards.. :D
<annerajb> did you do the patch for the extend?
<w-flo> now that I works I removed adbd again to enable the safeguards
<w-flo> no, no extend patch
<annerajb> when i enabled that my device breaks it can't go into recovery anymore
<annerajb> i have to use force
<w-flo> I think it's specific to samsung boot loaders
<annerajb> well my device is samsung
<annerajb> but it breaks it
<w-flo> :(
<annerajb> i have to flash with heimdall every time i enable it
#ubuntu-touch 2013-08-20
<mhall119> cwayne: I haven't seen an API or API docs for the infographic yet, no
<annerajb> w-flo, now i am booting into a empty screen without any reboot loop i wonder if it worked.
<annerajb> i cant' adb shell thought
<w-flo> ogra said it takes a long time for adb to come up on his device IIRC
<annerajb> hmm
<w-flo> I thought that it can't get stuck in the initrd (will spawn adbd if anything goes wrong), and if upstart fails to do its job, it should reboot... so if it's just a black screen.. what could have happened? upstart getting stuck? upstart failed to launch adbd? hum..
<w-flo> I have the "boot to black screen without adb" when the /data flash fails halfway
<w-flo> you probably remember me saying that a few times already :D
<RobbyF> how do i get to terminal on today's 19.2 image?
<w-flo> RobbyF, tap the "installed" header to expand the app list
<RobbyF> that's how it was 2 days ago. not today though.
<RobbyF> I just have 'more suggestions'
<w-flo> I guess I'm at 19.1 then. or 19..
<RobbyF> I think all 19 have been like that
<annerajb> w-flo, hmm ima re install /data then
<w-flo> annerajb, I think ogra recommends to check if there are files in "/var/log"
<w-flo> those are probably the last files getting flashed
<w-flo> so if there are files there, the flash was successful
<annerajb> there are files there
<annerajb> ima delete them boot once
<annerajb> and go into recovery to check if there are new ones
<w-flo> great idea :)
<annerajb> no black screen now -_- just the galaxy s and cyanogwen mod animation logo
<dixeflatline> quick question.  where does the phablet-flash grab from?  Ubuntu-touch or Ubuntu-touch-preview?
<annerajb> dixeflatline, ubuntu-touch
<annerajb> the one that says preview was for the old unflipped image
<annerajb> the ubuntu-touch has the new flipped image
<w-flo> unless you're using the community feature, dixeflatline
<dixeflatline> thank you.  i thought so.
<dixeflatline> I was updating my N7 on MultiRom and i garbed the preview.  Didnt seem right.
<RobbyF> what's in the community feature?
<dixeflatline> yeah what is the community feature?  bug reporting or something?
<w-flo> dixeflatline, it's for flashing ubuntu touch community ports (for unsupported devices)
<w-flo> so it doesn't apply to the nexus7
<kroq-gar78> hey
<kroq-gar78> oops wrong channel.
<dixeflatline> thanks for the info w-flo
<annerajb> w-flo, so it appears that it wrote one log file /var/log/lxc/android.log but it's empty :(
<w-flo> IIRC there is a bug in upstart.. it fails to create /var/log/upstart if it doesn't exist. Though I wonder why you have no dmesg log..
<w-flo> but still, that log file is a sign of life :)
<annerajb> so i guess it started running the rootfs :D
<w-flo> yes, I guess so! lxc sounds very much like it
<w-flo> maybe ogra can tell what's going on
<w-flo> manually create the /var/log/upstart directory and see if upstart puts anything in there :)
<w-flo> and BTW, the android.log is empty on my device, too.
<annerajb> w-flo, i recreated all the directories i deleted just in case they need to exist
<annerajb> meanwhile i am making progress on building a usb uart serial cable for the kernel :D
<w-flo> annerajb, your device has issues with partition labels, right? like the vision? maybe the update-fstab script fails... the upstart logs should probably tell
<annerajb> w-flo, yeah my device has no partition labels and i coudnt find a fstab to remove nosu‎id
<w-flo> the /usr/lib/lxc-android-config/update-fstab script scans for partition labels to add data, system and vendor to /etc/fstab
<w-flo> It will fail, so maybe that's causing the hang.. I don't remember
<RobbyF> http://status.ubuntu.com/coreapps-13.10/ubuntu-emailclient-dev-coreapps-13.10-month-4.html
<RobbyF> I wonder how sudoku and dropping letters are a priority to an email client.
<annerajb> w-flo, it's booting upstart wrote files
<w-flo> yay!
<annerajb> w-flo, http://pastebin.com/qmsfPnaA
<annerajb> i think it should say counted cpus 1? lol
<mhall119> RobbyF: sukoku and dropping-letters were started independently and only later added to the core apps
<w-flo> I have the same ureadahead..
<RobbyF> Ty sir.
<w-flo> w-flo, which file has the CPU count?
<w-flo> errr... annerajb ^
<annerajb> lol let me check
<annerajb> ureadaheadlog has that
<w-flo> contains only "ureadahead: Error while tracing: No such file or directory" for me.. :o
<w-flo> There's a timeout in /etc/init/ureadahead.conf .. 180s , then an additional 45s..
<annerajb> that's good lol it means i should start in there
<w-flo> maybe if you wait 4 mins it continues booting? :D
<annerajb> hmm ima try that then
<annerajb> w-flo, do you have this container-detect stop/pre-start, process 253
<annerajb> on the container-detect file
<w-flo> yes, the PID is 1093 / 1092 / 1089 though, not 253
<w-flo> I guess that's fine :)
<w-flo> oh well, it's late and I must really go to bed now. I keep my fingers crossed of course :)
<derpy-net> I'm following this guide I was linked to earlier https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/PortingFlippedInProgress#Touch_Developer_Preview_-_Porting_Guide_2.0 and it seems I'm missing the breakfast command, what is the package or step I'm missing?
<derpy-net> How would I call breakfast/brunch on an unofficially supported phone? The github repo for it is here I believe https://github.com/TeamApexQ/android_device_samsung_d2-common
<mierol> hi everyone
<RobbyF> hi
<mierol> i have a question
<mierol> can i install ubuntu tablet version into other tablet device?
<RobbyF> if ported correctly I don't see why not.
<mierol> let say i have samsung tablet
<mierol> can i install it with ubuntu?
<RobbyF> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Porting
<RobbyF> android?
<RobbyF> clicking a few buttons probably not. dev work needs to be done.
<wilee-nilee> mierol, Ubuntu tablet version, do you mean the saucy version?
<RobbyF> see if it's in the list - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Devices
<mierol> Robby F, thanks
<RobbyF> np, hopefully that puts in you the right direction.
<nmarriotti> What files do i download to install ubuntu touch on my galaxy note 2 verizon? I seen it was listed in a list of compatible devices. Any help would be greatly appreciated.
<annerajb> nmarriotti, you need two files
<annerajb> one of them is the rootfs http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-touch/daily-preinstalled/current/
<annerajb> the other one comes from whoever ported your device which is a zip file usually aroudn 50megabytes
<annerajb> you flash those two files with recovery
<annerajb> and reboot
<nmarriotti> Oh ok. Ill have to look into getting that 50mb file. Thanks for the help.
<bzoltan1> beuno:  please file a bug with details.
<n0c_> Does anyone know if there's a preferable way to ensure you're running the latest ubuntu touch?
<n0c_> I used apt-get update/upgrade and everything indicates current, but from what I'm seeing online, there's a working alarm clock, but I don't have it.
<Mirv> Kaleo: please e-mail me the patch / codereview link, especially if it's related to fixing the 5.1 blocker bug.
<dholbach> good morning
<seb128> mpt, hey, I've been looking a bit at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Location#Phone and I've some questions
<seb128> 1- that seem to assume you always have a gps, what happen when you don't (e.g on a desktop), is that a non supported case?
<seb128> 2- the apps listed, it's written "It should include only those applications that have ever requested access to location data. " ... should that include uninstalled apps?
<seb128> 3- would it make sense to have controls to turn on/off gps/wifi there since they are useful for location?
<mpt> seb128, 1. It's phone-specific and assuming a GPS right now, that's why it has a big heading "Phone" :-)
<tvoss> didrocks, https://code.launchpad.net/~thomas-voss/location-service/gcc-4.7-by-default
<seb128> mpt, do all phone have a gps nowadays?
<didrocks> asac: in case you wonder why we revert the converged indicator-messages:
<didrocks> 10:45:01       seb128 | new indicator-messages sigtrap on start
<mardy> tvoss: hi! Do you remember that we spoke about surface reparenting, once? I now got a more difficult case :-)
<didrocks> asac: so, clearly not ready, we revert
<mardy> tvoss: here's the design: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/OnlineAccounts#phone-access
<mpt> seb128, I was assuming it, but I haven't seen a hardware requirements document anywhere.
<seb128> mpt, ok, wfm
<mpt> mardy, btw, I'm halfway through replying to your reply about that
<mardy> tvoss: that is, a dialog popping up in front of another window; will this be supported?
<asac> didrocks: and now?
<mardy> mpt: thanks!
<didrocks> asac: well, tedg will be pinged
<didrocks> and sil2100 will list that as a note for the stack
<didrocks> let's first do the revert, already taking some time
<tvoss> mardy, it is not right now, and I would prefer if we had a list of use-cases that we have to support
<didrocks> as not enough integration tests on that didn't catch it
<asac> didrocks: so this means back to a ppa?
<mardy> tvoss: OK, we'll first discuss the options with mpt and then come back to you, if needed :-)
<mpt> seb128, 2. Good point, it should list only currently-installed apps. https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Location?action=diff&rev2=6&rev1=5
<asac> didrocks: we really want this in the archive
<asac> even if we use a different source name
<tvoss> mardy, ack and thanks. It would help me if we could start noting down what we really need in an abstract way
<seb128> asac, you don't really want something that sigtrap on start, no
<mpt> mardy, tvoss: katie and I are working on use cases and patterns for dialogs this week.
<seb128> asac, get the work properly done if you want it in...
<asac> seb128: I didnt say we want a crash
<asac> all i am saying is that we dont want to use a ppa version in official images anymore
<tvoss> mpt, ack, but this is a bigger issue: reparenting and cross process assembly of UIs
<seb128> asac, yet at the same time you push to land stuff that didn't get the minimal level of qa/testing
<asac> seb128: wait :)
<asac> seb128: i always said: get it out of the ppa ... the fact that people decided to go for the converged indicator-messages
<asac> was THEIR choice
<asac> i always was saying: get it in using a different name or something
<asac> so you dont need to block on convergance
<seb128> that's a waste of resources
<asac> seb128: having stuff in ppa is wasting resources as well ... its hard to sum things up
<seb128> let's create extra work, duplicate sources, to converge back a week later
<seb128> we don't have the luxury of throwing days of work away like that
<asac> seb128: a week? i think i said that over a month ago :)
<asac> now it might be a week ahead
<seb128> well, everybody has ETOOMUCH
<mpt> tvoss, we have the same issue on the desktop with PolicyKit dialogs. The PolicyKit API doesn't include "which window should the prompt be modal to", so sometimes it isn't focused properly, bug 877265.
<ubot5> bug 877265 in software-center (Ubuntu) "10.04 LTS: Focus does not go automatically to password field when 'install' button is pressed." [Low,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/877265
<asac> seb128: right. so it doesnt help either if suddenly ppas bust our images, making everyone go on a firedrill as well :)
<tvoss> mpt, yeah, that's why I think we need to think deeply about the cross-process reparenting stuff
<mpt> seb128, 3. Why would you want location to be on but GPS to be off, or GPS to be on but location to be off?
<mpt> tvoss, I guess on the phone it's easy because you can just assume that it's the app's frontmost window, which is usually its only window anyway
<mpt> but on the PC, trickier.
<seb128> mpt, good point, what about wifi?
<didrocks> asac: did it happen, do you have data about that happening (the ppa being bursted because of not being in the archive)?
<asac> didrocks: yep we had that twice :)
<tvoss> mpt, sure, but the phone is only the special case here and I would like to start working on a generic solution
<didrocks> asac: anyway, as I told, for indicator-messages, we can't split the package here, so if you want this, slangasek proposed his team IIRC
<asac> didrocks: that was the trigger for using saying we want to go for a zero-ppa approach
<didrocks> right now, we are reverting to get the image on shape again
<didrocks> asac: the only case I hard was because of unity8
<didrocks> which is in the image now
<asac> didrocks: when did the indicator-messages?
<asac> didrocks: sure thats one case, next case will happen with very high certainty
<asac> and usually at the worst moment you can imagine
<asac> and with the componentn most painful to fix :)
<didrocks> right, I'm used to that :)
<asac> whats that law called again?
<didrocks> heh
<didrocks> murphy is my friend
<didrocks> it seems
<asac> right :)
<didrocks> but yeah, you have two options, gave them to you, right now, let's first get it back on shape
<didrocks> and ping people on why the revert
<asac> so hence, i have been long enough around to know if we dont go for zero-ppa we are FAIL :)
<asac> didrocks: yeah thats perfect
<seb128> asac, if we land things without qa and tests we are FAIL as well
<asac> didrocks: when was the converged version landing?
<mpt> tvoss, this is a special case of the origin function. For example, if a game has a "Tweet This High Score" button (my favorite example), ideally the Online Services prompt would emanate not just from that window, but from that button.
<asac> seb128: i have no control about what folks land
<seb128> asac, today
<didrocks> asac: it landed today
<seb128> asac, yet you pressure them to land
<asac> cool, then we can back out
<didrocks> like 3 hours ago in proposed
<tvoss> mpt, sure, but there is a difference between in-process dialogs (fine) and the case where the dialog originates from another process
<didrocks> 2h56 exactly
<katie> mpt, mardy, i think we should be using the design in this doc https://docs.google.com/a/canonical.com/document/d/1UwAQTXgEyZSD3di6fAUS0W18rKxh8TXb1TwsmkgbGG0/edit#heading=h.d5gufdir1r88 which uses sheets
<didrocks> tvoss: C++11 and friends I guess, right? (just ping me once you push the comment)
<didrocks> (already spotted some ABI breakage 2 cycles ago in gcc because of that)
<seb128> tvoss, hey, I've some "location" question for you ;-)
<tvoss> didrocks, pushed
<mpt> seb128, I'd rather leave it out to start with ... I don't think it'll be common for you to turn on wi-fi just to improve location detection. I could be wrong.
<tvoss> seb128, shoot
<seb128> tvoss, 1- how do you turn the location service on/off (asking for system settings)
<seb128> mpt, ok, wfm, thanks for the replies!
<tvoss> seb128, already clarified with charles, https://code.launchpad.net/~thomas-voss/platform-api/add-controller-for-location-service
<seb128> tvoss, oh, right, he needs that for the indicator as well I guess ... thanks!
<tvoss> seb128, ack
<seb128> tvoss, 2- https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Location#Phone has a list of apps that "have ever requested access to location data."
<tvoss> the corresponding dbus interface in the implementation will provide us with mediation hooks
<seb128> tvoss, do you know if we have that info recorded somewhere? e.g what apps can access location
<seb128> tvoss, and if we have a method to list those and their status (access allowed or not)
<tvoss> seb128, hmmm, that would require apparmor integration
<tvoss> seb128, so essentially, the click packages manifests contain that information
<tvoss> seb128, however, if it has ever been accessed might take more work for the security guys, let's check with them
<seb128> tvoss, thanks, do you want to me to send an email on a list about that? or do you ping them?
<tvoss> seb128, will ping them, I'm interested in the more general question of tracking apps trying to access services and querying that information, too
<seb128> tvoss, ok, let me know how that goes
<seb128> tvoss, thanks!
<tvoss> seb128, ack
<tvoss> didrocks, https://code.launchpad.net/~thomas-voss/platform-api/location-service/+merge/180692
<didrocks> tvoss: that will maybe take a little bit, I need to advance on system update
<tvoss> didrocks, ack :)
<nerochiaro> didrocks: hi, any news about getting ubuntu-ui-extras into saucy ?
<didrocks> nerochiaro: I asked robru about it, didn't get any feedback
<didrocks> nerochiaro: not sure if Mirv or sil2100 have spare cycle
<didrocks> nerochiaro: robru is travelling tonight (and is in the US timezone)
<nerochiaro> Mirv: sil2100: can you guys help with getting a package into saucy ?
<Mirv> nerochiaro: I'm queued with my other things including getting other packages into saucy :( at the moment, at least.
<katie> hi pete-woods
<pete-woods> katie: hi
<sil2100> nerochiaro: I might be able to help with it, but later
<nerochiaro> sil2100: thank you
<nerochiaro> oSoMoN:^ FYI
<katie> pete-woods, i just filed a bug about the minimum value thing for the infographic
<katie> pete-woods, cos mine still isn't displaying properly.. :s
<pete-woods> katie: okay, cool, I think it's worth implementing - I'm just a bit up to my eyeballs in bugs with other packages at the moment
<katie> pete-woods, i figured as much, that's why i filed the bug :)
<pete-woods> :)
<katie> pete-woods, this is just an fyi
<pete-woods> katie: tbh I'd much rather work on what you've asked, as it's a codebase that is clean, has practically 100% test coverage and is totally solid
<pureCenor> hey guys, can someone tell me how to enter the pin for my sim card?
<MacSlow> dednick, and the menu shows up on the session bus (verified with d-feet) ... the stand-alone example is able to pick up the menu-model without any issues
<MacSlow> dednick, also using the same libqmenumodel in both cases (system-wide installed one)
<pureCenor> @MacSlow do you know how to enter the pin for my sim card?
<MacSlow> pureCenor, what?
<popey> pureCenor: https://fcns.eu/2013/07/26/ubuntu-touch-unlock-change-reset-pin/
<popey> look in /usr/share/ofono/scripts
<popey> (found that by typing ubuntu touch sim pin into google) :D
<popey> pureCenor: you can ignore the wget lines
<nerochiaro> oSoMoN: gusch_: can any of you guys quickly check if you can access this ? https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/ubuntu-ui-extras-saucy-armhf-ci/21/artifact/work/output/*zip*/output.zip
<popey> pureCenor: the stuff is pre-installed now
<popey> look in /usr/share/ofono/scripts
<oSoMoN> nerochiaro: no, and it’s expected, the jenkins instance is down, check your e-mail
<nerochiaro> oSoMoN: ok, missed that. thanks
<pureCenor> that worked. then when i say: enter-pin "mypin"
<pureCenor> it says: bash: enter-pin: command not found
<popey> pureCenor: ./enter-pin
<pureCenor> aaawwwwwwww. i hate myself
<popey> pureCenor: ./enter-pin pin XXXX
<pureCenor> perfectly working
<davmor2> Morning all
<davmor2> ogra_: do we know when the new network indicator lands?  This 3g issue is starting to drive me crazy .... well crazier :D
<tvoss> didrocks, can I get another top-approve? https://code.launchpad.net/~thomas-voss/location-service/gcc-4.7-by-default
<popey> davmor2: what 3g issue? the fact that you have to restart nm?
<davmor2> popey: yeap, that and it only working possibly 90% of the time after a restart.  But it's hard to tell till the new code lands what issue is connected to what :)
<ogra_> davmor2, no, ask cyphermox_
<diwic> it seems like gdb *always* reports two duplicated frames when trying to do backtrace :-(
<ogra_> diwic, oh, not sure you saw it yesterday ... http://paste.ubuntu.com/6003386/ was my last pacmd list run after the meeting
<edakiri> With hope that it could make a difference in the future, I report:
<didrocks> tvoss: done, interesting that the comment doesn't work this way, will note it down :)
<diwic> ogra_, yes, I saw it, it looks good enough
<diwic> ogra_, I flashed today's pulseaudio image here on Nexus 4, so I'm investigating how things work today...
<tvoss> didrocks, yeah, seems to only work if at the beginning of the line
<edakiri> I attempted to use Indigogo to fund but it is not working. I have JavaScript enabled for Indigogo but not others.
<edakiri> I suppose I may report it to Indigogo also.
<diwic> ogra_, and the pulseaudio process hang when trying to make a voice call, and I can't use gdb to figure out where :-/
<ogra_> :(
<diwic> stupid proprietary blobs
<diwic> you have to dance with them their way
<diwic> or they hang or segfault
<diwic> ogra_, I flashed a new image (without -b or --wipe), should that have brought in the new bluetooth user
<diwic> ?
<ogra_> yes
<ogra_> well, not a user, just the froup
<ogra_> *group
<diwic> ogra_, hmm, bluetooth:x:109:phablet
<diwic> ogra_, (from /etc/group )
<ogra_> no, thats definitely worng
<ogra_> oh, wait, that image is built on jenkins
<ogra_> it doesnt use the normal build tools
<ogra_> someone wit access to that part needs to add thesame change there
 * diwic suspect that's why pulseaudio hangs
<ogra_> diwic, groupmod -g 1002 bluetooth
<ogra_> and reboot
<ogra_> (thats what tteh build change does too)
 * diwic tries
<Monotoko> when is the touch phone out?
<ogra_> it will release together with ubuntu 13.10
<diwic> ogra_, okay, thanks, that worked
<ogra_> great, so the normal image has the fix
<diwic> ogra_, do you know who to contact to have this fixed in the pulseaudio image?
<ogra_> i think sergiuens maintains that
<ogra_> (but he's not up yet)
<diwic> ok
<mardy> seb128: hi! I might be wrong, but I don't think you can comment out a line in a list of items if you have the "\" for the line continuations
<seb128> mardy, what do you mean? my a11y panel being commented?
<seb128> mardy, in the .pro?
<seb128> mardy, oh, and hey ;-)
<seb128> mardy, I built a deb here, worked fine...
<diwic> ogra_, okay, so it seems phone calls are working here, so we should see if they are working on the Galaxy Nexus too.
<diwic> ogra_, you don't need to download an entire new image, but an "sudo apt-get update" and then "sudo apt-get install pulseaudio" (so you get +phablet8 version) would be good.
<OrokuSaki> Sup
<OrokuSaki> anyone have an fstab file they can provide on a working system from /data/ubuntu/etc/fstab?
<OrokuSaki> paste it somewhere?
<mardy> seb128: ah, ok; I thought it wouldn't work :-)
<OrokuSaki> here is a question.. my device lacks device.fstab in the device folder, because its setup in the init file it seems... or somewhere else.. is having device.fstab a requirement for ubuntu to find your partitions?
<OrokuSaki> Or does it go off the /dev/disk/by-id and label only?
<mardy> seb128: mmm... I can't believe it works, unless qmake is very bizarre
<seb128> mardy, calling me a liar? ;-)
<mardy> seb128: lol, no, but maybe the deb does not contain all the plugins :-)
<seb128> mardy, I'm happy to change it, but I bzr bd from the tree and the resulting deb built fine and doesn't have accessibility installed
<seb128> mardy, http://paste.ubuntu.com/6006131/
<seb128> mardy, that's the debdiff of files between installed version and local deb
<mardy> seb128: because you have some characters after the "\", which should always be the last character in the line if you want to concatenate the following line
<seb128> mardy, well, are comment lines counted at all in concatenation?
<mardy> seb128: right, they are probably excluded
<seb128> mardy, but no big deal, just tell me what you prefer and I can change it
<mardy> seb128: no no, it's fine, I just didn't expect qmake to be this smart :-)
<seb128> ;-)
<ogra_> diwic, no tone at all on phone calls
<diwic> ogra_, you mean ringtone?
<ogra_> i mean nothing ... calling the phone doesnt work at all, if i make a call to my landline i cant hear otr speak
<ogra_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6006187/
<ogra_> recent syslog
<diwic> ogra_, okay...what's the current ports and profile? Try setting profile to "HiFi" and ports to "[Out] Earpiece" and "[In] Handset"
<diwic> ogra_, pactl set-card-profile 0 HiFi
<diwic> ogra_, pactl set-sink-port @DEFAULT_SINK@ "[Out] Earpiece"
<diwic> ogra_, pactl set-sink-port @DEFAULT_SOURCE@ "[In] Handset"
<diwic> oops
<diwic> ogra_, pactl set-source-port @DEFAULT_SOURCE@ "[In] Handset"
<ogra_> nope, no change
<ogra_> i can make calls but dont get any audio through once the connection is established ...
<ogra_> if i call the phone, the display turns on but there is no ringtone
<ogra_> (and no way to pick up the call intrestingly ... but it is apparently recieved (since the screen turns on)
<ogra_> paplay /usr/share/sounds/alsa/Front_Left.wav comes out of the earpiece btw
<diwic> ogra_, that's weird...I think paplay and ringtone would use approximately the same mechanism
<diwic> ogra_, maybe if the earpiece is weak, the ringtone is also weak
<diwic> ogra_, do you hear the ringtone better if you set the output port to "[Out] Speaker" ?
<ogra_> better ?
<ogra_> i dont have it at all
<annerajb> hello
<ogra_> i wonder if the phone app is simply broken
<ogra_> diwic, does it work for you ?
<diwic> ogra_, I have working ringtone here, yes. And SMS notifications too
<diwic> ogra_, they just worked so I haven't investigated what audio path they take
<diwic> ogra_, the SMS notification is quite weak though, a small tone only
<ogra_> sms notification works fine ... but again, no sound
<annerajb> ogra_, hey i have good news. i got upstart to run, i got the dmesg to show on the cellphone screen, and i made a serial cable for my phone lol
<ogra_> oh, wait, sound out of the earpiece
<ogra_> but no ringtone :(
<ogra_> (sms notofication comes from earpiece now)
<ogra_> annerajb, dmesg to show on the cellphone screen ? then you did to much :)
<ogra_> make sure fbcon isnt loaded
<annerajb> ogra_, i had a warning on the kernel build saying to enable something i did and showed the dmesg but appeared to just hang there so i disable it.
<annerajb> ogra_, is fbcon a process or a kernel option?
<ogra_> annerajb, a module or fixed option you most likely have enabled
<ogra_> else you wouldnt have console output on the screen
<diwic> ogra_, but anyway, it starts going wrong already here:  module-android-audio-hal.c: set_parameters returned error 1
<ogra_> yeah
<ogra_> its also weird that it seems to try to start pulse so often
<diwic> ogra_, you mean this? [pulseaudio] pid.c: Daemon already running.
<ogra_> yeah
<ogra_> looks like it tries that many times
<Kaleo> Mirv: yes it's critical to the 5.1 migration :)
<Kaleo> Mirv: https://codereview.qt-project.org/#patch,all,63291,1
<ogra_> Kaleo, surround apps ?
<ogra_> :)
<Kaleo> oSoMoN: woot
<Kaleo> ogra_: woot
<ogra_> "the ubuntu UI, now in dolby digital"
<oSoMoN> woot woot?
<Kaleo> ogra_: ok........
<diwic> ogra_, it only seems to happen at startup.
<diwic> ogra_, something to investigate when I have some time left (never)
<ogra_> haha
<diwic> ogra_, sorry. It should be investigated, but right now I'm just trying to get us ready for the bare minimum so we can switch.
<ogra_> right, as long as the startup doesnt influence that
<diwic> ogra_, if you have a bootchart that shows a lot of pulseaudio processes taking up all of your startup time then maybe we should do somethign about it
<annerajb> ogra_, my device wrote some filse to /var/log/ among them ureadahead printed something that may seem like a probem
<annerajb> Counted 0 CPUs
<ogra_> diwic, well, i only see one pulse process after booting ...
<ogra_> and i havent bootchart set up here atm
<ogra_> so it should be fine as long as it doesnt block the device
<diwic> ogra_, anyway, so you have SMS notifications and normal audio playback, but not ringtone. I wonder if ringtone is done in some different way
<ogra_> we'll do a lot of bootspped analysis once lightdm is in the image
<ogra_> well, FSVO normal
<diwic> ogra_, yeah, they'll quit themselves after noticing that the daemon is running
<ogra_> it comes out of the earpiece
<ogra_> and i cant pick up an incoming call ... display lights up, i can unlock but the phone app isnt there
<diwic> ogra_, but if you switch port to "[Out] Speaker" it comes out of the speaker instead, right?
<ogra_> lets see
<ogra_> (or hear)
<ogra_> yup, it does
<diwic> ogra_, and always, when you're not on a phone call, you should be on the HiFi profile.
<ogra_> so let me try another call
<Mirv> Kaleo: ok, filed https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/qtdeclarative-opensource-src/+bug/1214374 for it. I'm already looking at 5.1.1 a bit, but I'll try out a build of the declarative with that patch. I'll try a build of the current 5.1 with the patch and if I get that building and nothing obviously breaks, I'll copy it to qt5-beta-proper
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1214374 in qtdeclarative-opensource-src (Ubuntu) "Include patch to Correct geometry for "@2x" pixmaps" [Undecided,New]
<Kaleo> Mirv: thanks so much!
<annerajb> so ogra_ this is a cat * of all the files inside /var/log/upstart http://pastebin.com/qmsfPnaA see anything weird?
<ogra_> you miss a ureadahead patch in your kernel
<ogra_> not fatal though
<didrocks> barry: hey, do you have some time for a quick chat?
<annerajb> ogra_, well my device appears to get stuck there and never opens adb
<annerajb> ogra_, now that i have serial how can i send the upstart output to the serial console?
<annerajb> also i could never implement the extend patch on the commandline arguments this is how they are on the kernel "no_console_suspend=1 datapart=/dev/mtdblock3 console=tty1 " at the end the bootloader inserts the serial number
<OrokuSaki> I would like to use 60-persistent-storage-dm.rules in the ramdisk at /lib/udev/rules.d
<OrokuSaki> but it doesn't seem to be going into afect
<asac> ogra_: when will rsalveti be back?
<asac> do you know?
<ogra_> i thought today
<ogra_> ChickenCutlass should know
<seb128> he was there yesterday
<ogra_> (incongnito)
<ogra_> :)
<diwic> ogra_, oh, apparently Tuna needs you to specify sample rate. I need to push a new pulseaudio version
<ogra_> ok
<rickspencer3> hey ogra_
<rickspencer3> so ...
<ogra_> yo
<rickspencer3> my wife's N9 (nokia phone) stopped booting
<rickspencer3> so I gave her my old android phone
<rickspencer3> I am now totally dependent on Ubuntu Touch
<rickspencer3> on my N4
<rickspencer3> it's working really well
<rickspencer3> a few bugs here and there, but with a little polish in September/October, we're going to have an amazing product on our hands
<rickspencer3> ogra_, thanks for everything you do :)
<ogra_> rickspencer3, heh, i wouldnt do it if i wouldnt love it, and i love it because of the peoople i can work with :)
<rickspencer3> ogra_, yup ... a whole lotta people putting in a lot of great work
<ogra_> yeah
<rickspencer3> but every time someone comes here with a question or an issue ...
<rickspencer3> you're right there to help
<rickspencer3> (and popey too :) )
<popey> hah
<rickspencer3> hi popey :)
<ogra_> well, we just try to teach the people to fish :)
<asac> rickspencer3: nice! (that you can survive with ubuntu only)
<rickspencer3> so, not to diminish anyone else's contributions, but I wanted to thank ogra and popey directly for all their help
<popey> Thanks.
<rickspencer3> asac, right, since popey showed me what a dope I was being with the authenticator app
<rickspencer3> I'm good to go
<popey> I have started creating a bunch of webapps that I personally use
<popey> made a webapps-demo-extras package which just contains .desktop and .png files really
<asac> rickspencer3: what app/approach are you using for that (2-phase?)
<asac> ?
<popey> tis very easy to do, but would be great if we could easily make webapps from sites
<popey> like the way the iphone does "add to home screen"
<rickspencer3> asac, mhall pointed me to an app called CanonicalAuthenticator
<rickspencer3> it more or less does what it says on the tin
<ogra_> ah wasnt that from aquarius ?
<popey> asac: stuart langridge wrote it
<popey> yes
<asac> rickspencer3: thats a touch app? nice
<popey> for use on his n9 ☻
<rickspencer3> my poor N9
<rickspencer3> popey, that phone was running meego
<rickspencer3> or was it moblin by then?
<popey> yeah, i do love the n9
<rickspencer3> who cares
<rickspencer3> anyway, it was a sweet phone
<popey> tis a lovely piece of hardware
<ogra_> ++
<asac> n9 was meego
<asac> or even maemo 6
<rickspencer3> they did a really nice job with it, it was very useful
<rickspencer3> of course, Ubuntu Touch is nicer :)
<diwic> ogra_, ok, pulseaudio version +phablet9 pushed to the ppa. I guess now we only have to wait two hours for it to build before we can see if it makes a difference
<seb128> mpt, " “Last full charge” using the most appropriate unit: for example, “2 hours ago” or “51 minutes ago”"
<rickspencer3> bzoltan1, hey, do I still have to "enable developer mode" to run apps from QtCreator?
<seb128> mpt, what should be displayed if that was "1h59" ago .. 1h or 2h?
<mpt> seb128, 2 hours
<ogra_> diwic, bah, slow PPA builders ... it would build in 20min on the new machines
<seb128> mpt, where is the limit ... what for 1h45? or 1h56? ;-)
<mpt> seb128, because it's between 1h30m and 2h30m
<seb128> mpt, ok, so it's rounded, not truncated
<seb128> mpt, thanks
<annerajb> ogra_, will this work to get serial console while upstart boots? http://superuser.com/a/463085
<asac> how can i start a touch app on through adb shell?
<davmor2> popey: can you confirm something,  enable 3g via the indicator and restart n-m, disable wifi connect to a webpage (I recommend typing what's my ipaddress and let google handle the rest ), wait for it to load, re enable wifi, refresh the page, does wifi override the 3g is number one, then disable 3g now try again, now disable wifi and enable 3g again and try refreshing the page now
<ogra_> annerajb, except that upstart doesnt use inittab ... yeah, the ttyS0.conf job should  work (but only if your serial devices is actually ttyS0)
<asac> seems just running the command doesnt work anymore
<ogra_> asac, are you phablet ?
<asac> ogra_: yeaw h... su - phablet
<asac> then run ubuntu-calc*app
<ogra_> wont work :P
<ogra_> you need sudo
<bzoltan1> rickspencer3:  yes,  you do. The new scripts package is not released yet
<asac> aha
<annerajb> ogra_, so if i had a ttySAC2.conf that should do it?
<asac> ok
<ogra_> su sets the environment wrongly
<rickspencer3> bzoltan1, pmcgowan tells me there is an easier way
<rickspencer3> bzoltan1, phablet-network-setup -i ?
<diwic> ogra_, so it looks like the application phone-app-approver starts a stream to pulseaudio. When you have an incoming ringtone, does "pacmd list-sink-inputs" show the stream?
<ogra_> annerajb, make sure to change all of ttyS0 to ttySAC2 inside the job, and your kernel cmdline needs to point to it with the console= arg
<bzoltan1> rickspencer3: yes, there is, changing a script
<bzoltan1> I never tried phablet-network-setup -i
<asac> ogra_: i used sudo -u phablet bash
<asac> that one doesnt work either, but gives different errors
<annerajb> ogra_, what do you mean inside the job?
<bzoltan1> rickspencer3: I use only the QtC
<rickspencer3> bzoltan1, right, but that takes hours installed tons of build tools I never use
<annerajb> ogra_, upstart job?
<ogra_> asac, adb shell sudo -u phablet -i sh -c "calculator-app"
<bzoltan1> rickspencer3:  you do not, but others might... releasing a new version with disabling all those what you do not like might break hundreds of SDKs out there
<ogra_> annerajb, the .conf file is an upstart job
<bzoltan1> rickspencer3:  the "enbale development mode" does a bit more than just ssh authentication... even thou that is all you need as long you write simple QML apps
<pmcgowan> bzoltan1, remember what we talked about, we just need an option to enable ssh separately
<annerajb> so i rename all of the ttyS0 (inside of them to point to the same console)
<pmcgowan> bzoltan1, thats all I need to use qtc with qml apps
<bzoltan1> pmcgowan: of course... it is on the backlogs
<asac> ogra_: doesnt start the app either here :)
<annerajb> ogra_, btw can you verify my commandline is fine? since i recally you sanying console must be the last thing or something siilar when i boot the phone the serial number is always at the end
<ogra_> asac, adb shell sudo -u phablet -i sh -c "stop unity8;ubuntu-terminal-app && start unity8"
<ogra_> try that one then
<bzoltan1> pmcgowan: I can push the button to release the new "enable development mode" script what does the job only for QML apps ... it is a second. But the next day nobody will not be able to use QtC for developing QML plugins for example
<rickspencer3> bzoltan1, why don't you just make them 2 different commands?
<pmcgowan> bzoltan1, right its a new option
<rickspencer3> or even just run the script when the user chooses Run on Device?
<pmcgowan> enable ssh
<greyback> asac: if you're using a mir image, you'll need to run apps with desktop_file_hint, like this "ubuntu-calculator-app --desktop_file_hint=/usr/share/applications/ubuntu-calculator-app.desktop"
<greyback> asac: else unity8 will reject the application, and app will crash
<seb128> mpt, should 29h be "29h ago" or "1 day ago"? if it's the second, does it change to 2 days after 36 hours?
<bzoltan1> pmcgowan:  I can do that... but that will need a touch on the QtC UI what trigers the whole release cycle.
<mpt> seb128, yes and yes ... There really should be a library function for this. :-)
<seb128> mpt, there should but there isn't... ;-)
<pmcgowan> bzoltan1, is it not a change to the plugin?
<bzoltan1> rickspencer3:  starting apps on the device is slow enough, chekcing for openssh packages before every app start would slow it down
<seb128> mpt, thanks
<rickspencer3> bzoltan1, what are you saying?
<bzoltan1> pmcgowan:  The UI of the QtC is not
<rickspencer3> you have to run the command at some point anyway
<rickspencer3> may was well run it when the user obviously needs it
<bzoltan1> rickspencer3: Yes, but preferable not too often
<rickspencer3> instead of not working until the user discovers the magical tab and the "actually works" button
<mpt> seb128, the same library that contains a function for stripping Unicode direction characters from untrusted strings before displaying them in UIs. :-)
<seb128> heheh
<bzoltan1> rickspencer3:  I did not want to just install ssh server on the device automatically. We can do it if that is what you want.
<rickspencer3> bzoltan1, what do you think users want?
<bzoltan1> rickspencer3: I think I know what they want :) but checking for the openssh on the device before every app start would be an unacceptable overhead in  my opinion.
<bzoltan1> rickspencer3:  The solution will be to offer two kind of developer mode: 1. light one for only QML apps 2. heavy weight for those who need more ... these are going to be two buttons on the Device Tab
<rickspencer3> bzoltan1, why would you do it every time?
<rickspencer3> that makes no sense
<rickspencer3> if you run the command and it fails
<bzoltan1> rickspencer3:  (2013-08-20 16:18:27) rickspencer3: or even just run the script when the user chooses Run on Device?
<rickspencer3> bzoltan1, c'mon, think about it
<rickspencer3> QtCreator knows that the command didn't work
<rickspencer3> so you have a clear signal
<bzoltan1> rickspencer3: I udnerstand
<bzoltan1> rickspencer3: do you want that QtC installs ssh on the device without user confirmation?
<asac> greyback: i am using the normal image
<asac> cdimage-touch
<rickspencer3> bzoltan1, what do you think users would want?
<asac> greyback: should i switch to MIR image?
<greyback> asac: you've installed ppa:phablet-team/mir ?
<asac> greyback: grep -r mir /etc/apt/sources.list.d/ -> zero hits
<bzoltan1>  rickspencer3:  I think they want to know that an ssh backdoor is just set up on their device
<bzoltan1>  rickspencer3:  but I could be wrong.. I do not maintain strong opinion on that
<rickspencer3> bzoltan1, so then how would design the feature so that users can be successful but also have that knowledge?
<greyback> asac: ok, then you're not using the updated unity8 etc. Does unity8 come up at all?
<bzoltan1> rickspencer3: direct them to the Device Tab ... they need to clone the network anyway manually
<rickspencer3> bzoltan1, may suggest that you offer it more directly
<bzoltan1> rickspencer3:  For the same security reason I did not want to clone the network profile without confirmation
<rickspencer3> don't tell them where to go, just offer to do it for them
<bzoltan1>  rickspencer3: That is a fair suggestion. That will need a bit more interactive QtC plugin ...
<bzoltan1>  rickspencer3: like when a script fails we offer help in a form of dialog. Doable.
<greyback> asac: phablet-team/mir ppa contains a build of unity8, plus its unity-mir dependency, plus ubuntu-touch-session which tweaks some things. But with that, you have working unity8, plus applications
<asac> greyback: i see the launcher and can use it
<asac> yes]
<greyback> asac: is this env var set  "QT_QPA_PLATFORM=ubuntumirclient" ?
<annerajb> ogra_, http://pastebin.com/FAcFVRx8 line 412 forward you see anything strange there with ureadhead ?
<greyback> asac: but I'd recommend installing the PPA, as it contains what will land for unity on mir
<asac> greyback: QT_QPA_PLATFORM=ubuntu
<asac> so yeah. guess i have not migrated to the MIR/unity8 image
<greyback> asac: that image is still using surface-flinger. Adding that PPA will convert it to Mir only
<asac> greyback: right. but for now i just want to start an app from a command line :) ... you say that i need to have MIR in order to do that nicely nowadays?
<ogra_> annerajb, looks fine to me ... the ureadahead message is normal if you dont have the kernel patch
<asac> ogra_: where can i get this MIR image?
<ogra_> asac, no idea, likely on the broken jenkins machine :P ... ask ricmm
<asac> ok... nevermind. i guess i will wait with my experiment a few days then
<greyback> asac: no, launching an app on standard image /should/ just work. I don't know what's wrong there
<fginther> boiko, gusch|akf, could I ask a favor from either or both of you?  Could you please provide a review for https://codereview.qt-project.org/#change,63026 to get it going through the review process?
<boiko> fginther: yep sure
<fginther> boiko, thanks!
<boiko> fginther: in a meeting right now, will do after that
<fginther> boiko, no rush
<annerajb> ogra_, at what point during boot is adb started?
<mhall119> ogra_: I have an app (uReadIt) that won't launch from the Dash anymore, any suggestions on how to figure out why?
<bzoltan> rickspencer3: a quick relief  for you -> https://code.launchpad.net/~bzoltan/qtcreator-plugin-ubuntu/lighter_dev_mode_enabler/+merge/181052
<mhall119> or maybe I should ask Saviq
<mhall119> Saviq: I have an app (uReadIt) that won't launch from the Dash anymore, any suggestions on how to figure out why?
<bzoltan> rickspencer3:  it is not a final solution, but will easy the process
<Saviq> mhall119, nothing off the top of my head
<Saviq> mhall119, how can I try?
<Saviq> mhall119, can you see any interesting output in ~/.cache/upstart/unity8.log ?
<mhall119> Saviq: Unable to activate  "ureadit.desktop"
<mhall119> hmmm, maybe because I have capital letters in my .desktop?
<Saviq> mhall119, capital letters?
<mhall119> uReadIt.desktop
<mhall119> no ureadit.desktop
<ogra_> annerajb, look in the upstart job in /etc/init/ ... i dont remember
<mhall119> not
<Saviq> mhall119, yes, that's most probably it, but sounds like a bug nevertheless
<annerajb> ogra_, ok thanks
<mhall119> yup, that was it
<Saviq> mhall119, something somewhere lowercases the name
<Saviq> mhall119, can you please file against unity8, we'll see where to redirect it
<mhall119> sure
<mhall119> Saviq: https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity/+bug/1214428
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1214428 in Unity "Apps with capital letters in their .desktop file name won't launch" [Undecided,New]
<Saviq> mhall119, thanks
<popey> mhall119: are you back on flipped images or are you using system image for your devices?
<daker> hey Kaleo do you have a minute ?
<seb128> mpt, question about the power panel, what should happen the screen brightness slider when the screen is on autodim? should it disactive autodim if you move it? be disabled?
<seb128> mpt, or nothing? e.g let the user change it even if the system set it back to the judged best value just after that?
<mpt> seb128, ah yeah, I was going to draw a graph to show how that would work
<mhall119> popey: I went back to flipped
<popey> hm, okay
<mhall119> popey: the partition scheme on the system image meant that there wasn't enough room to use apt-get even after enabling developer mode
<popey> oof
<chrisd_> greyback, I posted some images regarding the mail app issue. did you see them? should i report this as a bug? http://www.phabletusers.com/t/cant-get-back-to-inbox/19/3
<mpt> seb128, basically, if you adjust the brightness manually when it's on Automatic, that should adjust the Automatic curve -- automatic brightness = f(ambient light) -- so that it goes through your manually set point.
<seb128> mpt, hum, k ...
<seb128> sforshee, ^ is powerd handling anything like that? (I've no idea how the auto value works on touch)
<mpt> seb128, but I hadn't thought much about what happens at the extremes ... Maybe it should be a curve drawn through your last three manually set points
<mpt> seb128, it's times like these I wish I was better at maths. :-)
<greyback> chrisd_: yes, please log bug, that simply isn't right
<chrisd_> greyback thanks
<mpt> seb128, but the simple answer is, the slider should remain sensitive
<seb128> mpt, ok ... I've no idea how the auto adjustement works, but I've the feeling it's not going to do the complex things you wish
<sforshee> seb128, mpt: I'm working on adding autobrightness support to powerd, but the situation with the android kernels is a bit complicated
<seb128> mpt, e.g settings the slider on a point is going to change the current value
<seb128> that's about it
<greyback> chrisd_: thanks to you
<sforshee> seb128, mpt: the lux values from the ALS don't map to any standard range, and each device supplies a lux->brightness mapping in an xml file
<popey> hmm, my /usr/share/qtcreator/ubuntu/scripts is empty. where'd my sdk go?
<mpt> seb128, sure, I understand that. The point is to remember what your manual setting was for a given level of ambient light, so that whenever you have that level of ambient light in the future, it's automatically set to the same level.
<sforshee> seb128, mpt: in the short term I'm just trying to get this basic functionality working, so I don't expect to implement anything like what was described right now
<daker> Kaleo: i am experience a bug with the Pagestack component, https://plus.google.com/u/0/photos?pid=5912883833171629858&oid=101694416703170881163 and here is the code to reproduce it http://paste.ubuntu.com/5994664/
<mpt> sforshee, do ambient light sensors have a maximum detectable brightness? If so, do measurements get anywhere near that maximum in real-world use?
<sforshee> mpt: undoubtedly they do, the brightness must come from the hardware in registers with limited number of bits after all
<sforshee> mpt: but the specific value will vary with the hardware
<ogra_> and the binary blob used
<sforshee> the values from the drivers already vary between devices for the same ambient conditions
<ogra_> (if there is one)
<_5m0k3> Do the buttons in the Installed section of the Applications tab (on ubuntu touch) not function on devices that I've written and pushed to the device?  I can open the app from the terminal, but not from the launcher
<annerajb> ogra_, how do you define the order how upstart starts process?
<ogra_> by the "start on/stop on" stanzas
<annerajb> ??
<ogra_> inside the jobs
<popey> mhall119: is that a bug?
<annerajb> oh you mean
<annerajb> start on filesystem or runlevel [2345]
<ogra_> yeah
<annerajb> filesystem is where it's going to start at?
<annerajb> how can i move it to a earlier stage? where do i get the list of stanzas or stages?
<ogra_> that means either if the filesystem is mounted or if runlevel XYZ is reached
<ogra_> start on startup
<ogra_> thats the earliest you can start something
<annerajb> well it's definetly not reaching that point :(
<ogra_> but you need to take requirements of your app into account
<annerajb> since i dont get a adb shell
<ogra_> did you read the upstart log for it ?
<annerajb> there is no log.
<ogra_> it should show why it cant start
<olli_> ev, do you have a sec to check the 19.2 image with mir? iirc you also had seen mir not come up
<olli_> tvoss, kgunn, rsalveti, ^
<ev> olli_: can do!
<annerajb> ogra_, none of the files in /var/log/upstart give a error about anything.
<ev> olli_: this one? http://s-jenkins:8080/job/ubuntu-touch-phablet-image-saucy-mir/lastSuccessfulBuild/artifact/saucy-preinstalled-phablet-armhf.zip
<olli_> ev, not sure, rsalveti?
<rsalveti> I reflashing 19.2 with -b to have a clean one, and will try to reproduce, but could only get the failure with aug 5th
<rsalveti> also, did you test mir after disabling surfaceflinger?
<rsalveti> ev: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-touch/daily-preinstalled/20130819.2/
<mhall119> popey: is what a bug?
<smartboyhw> mhall119, has anybody expressed interest in the Oppo Find 5 contest yet?
<mhall119> _5m0k3: did you install the app on the device, or just running it on the device via QtCreator?
<mhall119> smartboyhw: we've had several people take a crack at it
<smartboyhw> mhall119, all failed?:O
<mhall119> evidently someone had the Raring images booting on it back in April, but they're having trouble with Saucy
<Tragyn> Is there a working alarm clock yet?
<mhall119> smartboyhw: one of the XDA devs is going to be here for dholbach's porting clinic on Thursday, hopefully it'll get claimed then
<_5m0k3> mhall119:  It's a qt/c++ app, so i built and installed on device
<smartboyhw> mhall119, oh wow;)
<mhall119> Tragyn: not yet, the alarm API just recently (like, yesterday) landed so the clock developers can use it
<mhall119> _5m0k3: out of curiousity, what's the .desktop file name?
<smartboyhw> Well, I would want to try once, but deeming to the current situation that you guys keep failing on making it work, hmm
<_5m0k3> BlackJack.desktop
<mhall119> _5m0k3: rename it to blackjack.desktop
<mhall119> _5m0k3: same bug I ran into: https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity/+bug/1214428
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1214428 in Unity "Apps with capital letters in their .desktop file name won't launch" [Undecided,New]
<_5m0k3> Much appreciated
<Tragyn> mhall119: thanks.  Wasn't sure as I've seen videos/screenshots of other people with Nexus 4's who seem to have a later version of the OS.
<smartboyhw> mhall119, BTW how did it fail to boot?
<mhall119> smartboyhw: "you guys" means XDA community,since nobody at Canonical is working on a Find 5 image
<smartboyhw> mhall119, oh
<smartboyhw> mhall119, but you have the phone to try right?
<smartboyhw> How did it fail?
<mhall119> smartboyhw: not sure, when I was at the XDA DevCon someone said it had somethign to do with the init files and the build script
<mhall119> smartboyhw: yes, I have a phone
<_5m0k3> mhall119: Worked like a charm.  Thanks
<smartboyhw> the init files and the build script. Got it.
<mhall119> _5m0k3: cool, hopefully that'll be fixed soon too, since it used to work
<mhall119> Saviq: so it unity8 using upstart to launch apps now?
<tsdgeos> sergiusens: ping
<sergiusens> tsdgeos: pong
<ev> rsalveti: I had been (presumably) disabling it by overriding init.rc, yes
<tsdgeos> sergiusens: how do i install image 20130819.2 using phablet-flash?
<ev> it failed both before and after I did that
<rsalveti> right
<mhall119> smartboyhw: I don't know much about porting, so I didn't understand what they were saying
<mhall119> smartboyhw: but the impression I got was that the standard build script(ubuntu or cyanogen I'm not sure) wasn't putting the right init files in the right place, which was preventing Ubuntu from booting
<lool> mfisch, mhr3_: Poked jodh on the upstart settings we could use; he pointed out there's a --confdir flag to extend the list of dirs with upstart jobs, but for system jobs it's an override and needs to be on kernel cmdline which is hard for custom channels (since cmdline is in the boot.img)
<lool> mfisch, mhr3_: Here's what he said:
<lool> 17:12 <jodh> setting vars for user sessions is already handled. See http://upstart.ubuntu.com/cookbook/#initctl-commands-summary, specifically 'initctl set-env --global'.
<lool> 17:13 <jodh> having Upstart read jobs from multiple directories is also handled but for user sessions (init --user) only atm. See "--confdir" in init(8).
<mhall119> tsdgeos: ping
<tsdgeos> mhall119: yes?
<mfisch> lool: and I am in the middle of having the same conversation
<mfisch> lool: we will need a system level job to run dconf update
<popey> mhall119: space on the device after enabling developer mode
<sil2100> nerochiaro: hi~
<mhr3_> lool, mfisch, bind mount?
<nerochiaro> sil2100: hello
<sil2100> nerochiaro: hah! I see you've been cheating in lp:ubuntu-ui-extras ;)
<nerochiaro> sil2100: oh really ? ;)
<sil2100> nerochiaro: there is an autopilot package but the test is empty ;p! It's just asserting true on true!
<mhr3_> everything is possible with bind mounts :)
<sil2100> nerochiaro: anyway, can you create some real integration tests till the end of this week?
<nerochiaro> sil2100: oh, that was just part of the example component, to give a skeleton to people who want to add their own components. there's really nothing that can be tested in there
<nerochiaro> sil2100: in fact now that i added the share component i can probably remove the example component
<nerochiaro> sil2100: and the share component doesn't really anything that can be autopilot tested either, but it has some unit tests already
<lool> mhr3_: lol
<mfisch> mhr3_: can we add a separate dir under /etc/init?
<mfisch> will upstart use it I wonder
<sil2100> nerochiaro: ah, ok then, good to know
<lool> mfisch: what we could have is a single pre-session start job that does a run-parts on stuff in /custom
<lool> mfisch: basically, don't start the session until these scripts from /custom have been run
<sil2100> nerochiaro: then I'm not adding any integration tests to be ran - I guess the autopilot package and the autopilot directory can be removed soon
<lool> concerning user environment, this might be a bit nicer to handle; it might just be a case of adding a confdir via some ligthdm switches or something
<Saviq> mhall119, not yet, but with Mir it will
<mfisch> lool: you dont want to have a smaller system level job and then whatever else gets copied into ~/.config/upstart?
<Saviq> mhall119, initially we'll support the usual --desktop_file_hint
<Saviq> mhall119, but when we build the machinery between upstart and unity8, we'll switch to an upstart-only model
<lool> mfisch: yeah, that would be a way
<Saviq> mhall119, where upstart will authorize an application with Mir to be able to display anything
<sil2100> nerochiaro: also, I gave to review to the other packaging guys the final packaging review: https://code.launchpad.net/~sil2100/ubuntu-ui-extras/packaging_review/+merge/181075
<nerochiaro> sil2100: excellent. to clarify, do you need me to remove the example component or just its autopilot tests ?
<lool> mfisch, mhr3_: So let's call this pre-session-custom-scripts.conf and have a system upstart jobs that run-parts /custom/pre-session.d/* if present
<lool> and then starts lightdm
<mfisch> lool: +1
<mfisch> lool: I didn't get a sense of where to change DCONF_PROFILE from jodh though
<lool> mfisch: so one way would be to set it in the session environment via some early session upstart job
<lool> or in fact, since this isn't user specific we could have it set system-wide for touch images
<mfisch> lool: right it
<mfisch> lool: right it's not user specific
<sil2100> nerochiaro: hm, I guess my only problem is the autopilot package - since it gives the impression that it's 'autopilot tests for the package'
<nerochiaro> sil2100: so is it something i should remove before it can be approved ?
<sil2100> nerochiaro: so I guess just the autopilot tests remove is enough, so removing the -autopilot package
<lool> it's perhaps a bit ugly to set DCONF_PROFILE system-wide for all jobs, but that would work
<sil2100> nerochiaro: it would be best if it was removed before we release
<jodh> mfisch: yes, you can add subdirs below /etc/init and upstart will load those jobs. Just be careful to specify "start subdir/job1" for example when referring to /etc/init/subdir/job1.conf.
<lool> jodh: oh that's pretty cool
<nerochiaro> sil2100: ok, i'll send up an MR to do that
<sil2100> Thanks!
<mfisch> lool: so we could bind mount, but the pre-start custom job is cleaner I think
<lool> yeah, I was trying to think of a non-ugly way to leverate a /etc/init/custom
<lool> maybe if we could declare this from the custom tarball
<lool> mfisch: do you know from stgraber if we can declare extra bind-mounts we need for /custom in the custom tarball?
<lool> mfisch: e.g. we would create an empty /etc/init/custom/ and bind-mount /custom/etc/init/ to it
<lool> (completely unrelated to the rw-bindmounts currently handled in new images)
<mfisch> lool: I haven't tried
<mfisch> ssweeny: did you ask stgraber about bind-mounting /etc/default once?
<lool> mfisch: anyway, the initial idea seems safest to implement this week
<mfisch> lool: agreed
<lool> it's less generic, but it's at least doable
<ev> rsalveti, olli_: it works! I have a unity8 process and a UI to play with.
<ev> much appreciated
<ev> phablet   1695  8.3  0.5  83436 10492 ?        Sl   15:48   0:01 /usr/bin/python /usr/share/unity-scopes/scope-runner-dbus.py /usr/share/mockmusic/mockmusic.py
<Wellark> Saviq: have the way we launch applications changed in the last month or so?
<mfisch> lool: so the main point of that job will be to run dconf update, anything else?
<ev> ^ srsly?
<Wellark> Saviq: on the phone. is QtUbuntu not used anymore?
<lool> mfisch: we need to worry about where dconf update will write its files; otherwise, seems good
<Wellark> greyback: ^
<lool> mfisch: Ah I just realized we don't even need another upstart job to set DCONF_PROFILE, we can leverage the first one to run a script that will initctl set-env
<greyback> Wellark: yes it is
<mfisch> lool: in my plan it wrote out to /var/custom
<mfisch> lool: ok
<lool> since we don't really need to arrange for the dconf profile to be set before lightdm starts
<lool> I mean, it's enough if it's set just before lightdm starts
<mfisch> right
<Wellark> greyback: ok. I'm investigating some HUD breakage and at least can't get any results from the gallery-app
<Wellark> so I suspected that if the way we launch apps has changed then the new launching entity might not set the $APP_ID
<mfisch> lool: I'd like to keep the option still to copy in user jobs so that we can do stuff like make dbus calls as the user
<lool> mfisch: should we start a simple touch specific package to enable these /custom hacks?
<greyback> Wellark: no such change has been made
<mfisch> lool: I've been thinking about that, a package is probably the best bet
<Wellark> greyback: ok. good. one thing down from the checklist then
<mfisch> lool: want me to start one with what I have?
<lool> mfisch: for user jobs, I'd think we want to add a lightdm hook to add a --confdir when launching init
<mfisch> lool: rather than a copy?
<mfisch> lool: I guess if we can get it in this week its ok
<lool> mfisch: yeah; initially I thought we'd dump pieces in d-conf itself, but it's actually a much better idea to put it in a specific package that we only install in touch images
<mfisch> lool: well it
<mfisch> lool: well it's supposed to be a tarball
<lool> that way a) we don't pollute / put at risk other images b) can ask for a standing FFE on that package without disrupting release of other flavors
<mfisch> lool: but the tarball can come from the package later
<lool> mfisch: sorry, I meant for e.g. the extra upstart job
<mfisch> lool: ah, sorry yeah
<lool> didn't really think about the best way to generate the tarball
<sergiusens> tsdgeos: sorry for late reply
<lool> probably just bzr branch + jenkins job I guess
<sergiusens> tsdgeos: was in a meeting
<tsdgeos> no worries
<mfisch> lool: I dont know enough about jenkins, but we can lay the files out in bzr easily
<ogra_> diwic, FYI, no change in call behavior with new pulse (no matter what i select as profile or device) i'll do a re-flash
<lool> mfisch: ack
<olli_> ev, you might want to grab thostr for that, it (python) will go away
<sergiusens> tsdgeos: phablet-flash cdimage-touch --ubuntu-path http://cdimages.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-touch/daily-preinstalled/20130819.2/saucy-preinstalled-touch-armhf.zip --device-path http://cdimages.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-touch/daily-preinstalled/20130819.2/saucy-preinstalled-touch-armel+[device].zip
<ev> ah, so they have
<diwic> ogra_, ehm, that's not expected, what's the syslog like now?
<mfisch> lool: I'll probably push what amount i have today to bzr so ssweeny and sfeole can start adding stuff
<lool> mfisch: gtg to another meeting, but seems we have a good next iteration
<mfisch> lool: ok
<ev> olli_: was somewhat worried that they were long living python processes
<tsdgeos> sergiusens: wow :D
<lool> mfisch: will you need me to review or upload stuff?  just ping
<mfisch> lool: are you still doing a BP so we can split this up?
<lool> mfisch: yes
<Tragyn> Hey guys.  I've seen videos/screenshots of other people who have an extra "tab" at the bottom for "People".  Right along where music, home, apps, and videos are.  Is that available?
<olli_> ev, iirc, scopes-runner-* is just a wrapper to work around some life cycle issues with scopes, tagged to be addressed post 13.10
<olli_> iirc
 * ev nods
<ev> cheers
<diwic> ogra_, oh...stupid me, I forgot to change from AUDIO_FORMAT_DEFAULT to AUDIO_FORMAT_PCM_16BIT
<diwic> ogra_, apparently the Tuna audio HAL must have exactly the latter
<sergiusens> tsdgeos: there is no cdimage backend/manifest that can guarantee file formats
<diwic> ogra_, argh, there goes another 1-2 hours
<ogra_> diwic, ah, well ...
<sergiusens> tsdgeos: I got tired of playing catchup and doing if < 2013XXXX file is X else Y
<ogra_> it will all get better if you can upload to the archive again .... the builders are 4x as fast
<diwic> ogra_, I can upload to the saucy archive but that'll break the builds for i386 and amd64 at the moment
<lool> mfisch: https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/touch-customizations as a start
<diwic> ogra_, so I don't think people are going to be happy about that
<ogra_> diwic, who cares ... unimportant arches
<ogra_> :)
<diwic> ogra_, but I need it to flash my arm device!
<diwic> :-)
<ogra_> through pulse ?!?
<ogra_> :)
<diwic> ogra_, or does phablet-flash work on arm too? :-)
<sil2100> nerochiaro: once you're merge is ready, I'm enabling it for daily, so waiting ;)
<nerochiaro> sil2100: sorry, got caught up, i'll do that in a minute
<kgunn> tsdgeos: but don't forget -b on the end as well...i think that was the needed step
<kgunn> "fresh"
<ogra_> diwic, it surely does, i use it from my chromebook all the time :)
<sergiusens> diwic: it works on my chromebook
<sergiusens> diwic: but not as the target ;-)
<ogra_> but flashing through pulse indeed avoide to have to install that extra package :)
<ogra_> *avoids
<diwic> ogra_, ok, pushed to the ppa, now dinner time
<ogra_> enjoy
<nerochiaro> sil2100: is it ok if i leave an empty tests/autopilot even if there's no actual tests in there ? or is it better to remove the entire autopilot directory for now ?
<nerochiaro> sil2100: and i guess the debian package as well
<Tragyn> Hey guys.  I've seen videos/screenshots of other people who have an extra "tab" at the bottom for "People".  Right along where music, home, apps, and videos are.  Is that available?
<ogra_> Tragyn, i think thats gone since a while
<sil2100> nerochiaro: let's remove the whole tests/autopilot directory for now
<ogra_> there is a separate app for  it now
<sil2100> We can re-add it later when there is need
<Tragyn> Oh, ok.  Just looked like they had more stuff.  For example, on the left side-bar, when you scroll over an icon/launcher, a label pops up.
<Tragyn> Maybe that's gone, too.
<ogra_> i think it is
<ogra_> i havent seen it in a while
<didrocks> barry: FYI, just added some precisions: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ImageBasedUpgrades/Client?action=diff&rev2=20&rev1=19 otherwise perfect!
<nerochiaro> sil2100: so the deb package for autopilot tests starys but it is empty ?
<barry> didrocks: looks great, thanks!
<sil2100> nerochiaro: no no, let's remove it ;)
<sil2100> nerochiaro: since it wasn't released yet, and releasing empty packages are a bad idea - so removing tests/autopilot and the -autopilot package
<nerochiaro> sil2100: https://code.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-sdk-team/ubuntu-ui-extras/ubuntu-ui-extras-no-ap-tests/+merge/181091
<didrocks> barry: can't wait for playing with the mock then! Now that we have the right API I think :)
<sil2100> nerochiaro: thanks! Sorry that I bothered you with this, it's because of the meeting - reviewing it in a moment ;)
<nerochiaro> sil2100: no worries. thanks to you for helping
<Tragyn> The Nexus status spreadsheet is almost a month old.  Is there a more current one?
<sil2100> nerochiaro: modified it a bit and now approving!
<nerochiaro> sil2100: excellent
<rsalveti> ev: so is mir always working for you now?
<ev> so far, yes
<davmor2> Tragyn: http://bit.ly/12AQV53  there are images build tests now :)
<Tragyn> Thanks davmor2
<kgunn> ev: rsalveti ....i was also trying...so i flashed the 19.2 specifically with -b
<kgunn> and now i am following the "Easy way" here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Testing/Mir
<kgunn> is that all correct ?
<ogra_> it says easy, not correct :P
<kgunn> wondering about the dist-upgrade (do i really want all packages updated)
<kgunn> ogra_: :)
<rsalveti> kgunn: that image should work, but I didn't yet test that
<rsalveti> ricmm: should know better
<rsalveti> all I'm testing is 19.2 with the mir packages instead
<rsalveti> oh, 'easy way', not easiest
<rsalveti> :-)
<Arthur__> hi everybody
<Arthur__> i am with a problem to the install ubuntu touch in Asus Nexus 7 (mobile). Can someone help me?
<kgunn> rsalveti: do you mean you're testing 19.2 with mir in-built ? (sorry confused)
<kgunn> or are you having to add mir packages on top
<rsalveti> kgunn: yeah, just testing mir_demo_server with 19.2, with the package already available in the archive
<rsalveti> after disabling surface flinger
<rsalveti> but following that wiki should give you all you need
<rsalveti> mir demo server working every time now, so will stop working on this and get back to the possible races between udev/ueventd
<ogra_> rsalveti, anything you did to make it work ?
<rsalveti> ogra_: nothing, works all the time with 19.2
<ogra_> or just another heisenbug ?
<ogra_> heh, k
<rsalveti> should be the race, or just heisenbug indeed
<rsalveti> maybe the stars are aligned differently now
<sergiusens> diwic: ogra_ this will have the guid change for bt once built http://10.97.2.10:8080/job/ubuntu-touch-image-saucy-pulseaudio/31/
<kgunn> rsalveti: wasn't the magic seemingly -b (making it fresh)
<ricmm> rsalveti: 19.2 working for everyone?
<ricmm> too many eyes observed the bug
<kgunn> tsdgeos: did it work for you ?
<tsdgeos> kgunn: on it
<ogra_> sergiusens, if i now knew if that is what i'm pulling since 20min ... i indeed only picked latest
<rsalveti> ricmm: yeah
<ogra_> ah, its still building
<rsalveti> well, it did crash with aug 5th, but didn't yet crash with 19.2
<doanac`> sergiusens: can you refresh me on using upstart to start something like sudoku? I can't remember what the format of APP_ID is supposed to be
<doanac`> plars: ^^ you know?
<tsdgeos> kgunn: doesn't seem to be working here :-/
<rsalveti> tsdgeos: even after flashing with -b?
<plars> doanac`: I think we sorted out something last week after lots of trial/error, but then there was the issue of it starting behind unity.  I don't recall for sure, but I think it was  something like "com.ubuntu.sudoku_sudoku_0.4.2
<tsdgeos> rsalveti: yes
<plars> doanac`: or something like that
<rsalveti> can you paste the output of /system/bin/logcat?
<plars> doanac`: tedg maybe would know? ^
<tsdgeos> rsalveti: sure give me a sec
<kgunn> rsalveti: didn't work for me either
<rsalveti> kgunn: can you also paste the output of logcat?
<mfisch> lool: do you know if there's agreement yet on the path? /custom? I've heard /var/custom'
<sergiusens> doanac`: let me send you the email I sent to thomi
<mfisch> lool: that's what I've been using
<tsdgeos> stupid adb shell
<tsdgeos> copied all in one line :D
<tsdgeos> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6007099/
<tsdgeos> not very useful
<lool> mfisch: /custom
 * tsdgeos ssh's
<tsdgeos> rsalveti: the thing mentions surfaceflinger for some reason
<tsdgeos> but i've followed https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Testing/Mir#Switch_from_SurfaceFlinger_to_Mir
<rsalveti> tsdgeos: run as root
<sergiusens> tsdgeos: your paste is empty
<tsdgeos> rsalveti: that is as root
<tsdgeos> sergiusens: is not empty, it's a very long line as i said
<ogra_> tsdgeos, adb shell /system/bin/logcat -d | pastebinit
<sergiusens> tsdgeos: yeah, I see it at the end now... :-)
<ogra_> tsdgeos, that will auto submit it and have proper linebreaks
<rsalveti> oh, it's all in the same single line
<diwic> sergiusens, ack, thanks
<tsdgeos> rsalveti: sergiusens: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6007109/
<tsdgeos> ogra_: tx
<sergiusens> tsdgeos: better
<kgunn> rsalveti: mine looks corrupt....i gotta run for a bit
<sergiusens> rsalveti: if the servicemanager is waiting for surface flinger i am guessing that can be the camera service toots
<sergiusens> rsalveti: tsdgeos indeed, ti may be the camera..... E/mm-camera(  517): Cannot init Gesture library
<rsalveti> yeah, but that's fine
<sergiusens> rsalveti: fine as fix later?
<rsalveti> since surfaceflinger is disabled by hand
<sergiusens> rsalveti: are we doing android builds for the mir image?
<rsalveti> sergiusens: fix later
<sergiusens> rsalveti: we might want to start a branch for it and remove all traces of flinger
<rsalveti> tsdgeos: so mir is running fine in there
<sergiusens> will be nice for pulse stuff too
<rsalveti> it's not crashing
<tsdgeos> well
<tsdgeos> that's been forever
<tsdgeos> it's always run well
<tsdgeos> i even get a nice 60fps counter
<rsalveti> yup, but we don't need a parallel build, we cna work on disabling it by default
<tsdgeos> i just don't see anything on screen
<mfisch> lool: some of these jobs will be run once, I'll leave that up to the jobs to figure out on their own
<rsalveti> that's another issue :_)
<tsdgeos> another ?
<tsdgeos> that's the only issue i've ever had
<sergiusens> tsdgeos: yeah, sf is not related to your issue
<rsalveti> bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/mir/+bug/1211694
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1211694 in Mir "Black screen on Nexus4" [Critical,In progress]
<rsalveti> comment #4
<rsalveti> that was the crash I was getting with an older image
<tsdgeos> ok, so someone hijacked my bug?
<rsalveti> can you just start mir_demo_server and then the triangle example?
<lool> mfisch: ack
<rsalveti> wonder if that's powerd related (like turning off the screen)
<rsalveti> tsdgeos: right, getting a black screen now as well with 19.2
 * tsdgeos needs to EOD, stuff to do and 1 hour past my time already
<tsdgeos> if you guys need want me to do something on my tomorrow morning, send me an email or comment in the bug
 * tsdgeos waves
<mfisch> lool: can I have edit access to the BP?
<lool> mfisch: oh wow
<lool> mfisch: you can't edit whiteboard?
<lool> I thought everyone registeredcould
<mfisch> lool: one sec
<mfisch> lool: sorry I've been having LP issues, I was signed out when I loaded the page
<lool> np
<dixeflatline> the hibernate/lock screen with the circle that says "No Data sources available" what is that for and is the configurable for anything yet?
<popey> dixeflatline: take some photos ☻
<dixeflatline> hmmm camera isnt launching...
<dixeflatline> what if i added photos too ~/Pictures
<w-flo> are you guys interested in mir bug reports for ported devices yet? Or should I wait to see if it starts working until it lands officially?
<mfisch> lool: start on starting lightdm won't work, at least not today
<dixeflatline> w-flo: i dont see a problem with a beta bug reports
<dixeflatline> think that would help getting more people involved
<w-flo> well, maybe support for strange/old/random devices is not even expected at this time
<w-flo> Or additional, device-specific work is required that I haven't done
<dixeflatline> add-apt-repository ppa:pahablet-team/ppa   is this still a valid repository?
<dixeflatline> hmmm... strange and old?
<dixeflatline> strange, yes!
<dixeflatline> old, no
<dixeflatline> m2c
<sergiusens> jdstrand: hey, you around?
<mhall119> ralsina: do you happen to know when the Click scope will be able to actually install a click packaged app on the device?
<ralsina> mhall119: "since friday" :-)
<ralsina> mhall119: it's in the main apps scope right now
<ralsina> mhall119: however, the two apps that are available in the production server (including yours) have an error in the manifest, and will install but not run
<ralsina> mhall119: beuno was working on a re-upload fix earlier today
<beuno> sorry
<beuno> I didn;'t follow through
<mhall119> ralsina: I think I fixed the XDA app, but it doeesn't appear to have installed when I clicked Install
<beuno> ralsina, could you tell mhall119 what he needs to change?
<beuno> and I'll fix my app
<jdstrand> sergiusens: hey, yes
<sergiusens> jdstrand: I guess I'm using the old format here http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/6003148/ for the manifest, but removing the top level app_name has the same effect, any ideas?
<ralsina> beuno: I'll ask alecu to do it since he's the one that knows best. Alecu? ^
<jdstrand> sergiusens: it should look like this: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6007303/
<jdstrand> sergiusens: well, except that you need to specifiy "networking" as a policy group
<sergiusens> jdstrand: this is what I have http://paste.ubuntu.com/6007305/
<jdstrand> sergiusens: yes. that is what you want, but you need to rerun the hook to regenerate the profile
<sergiusens> jdstrand: reinstalling the click package won't do that?
<jdstrand> sergiusens: sudo click hook remove apparmor ; sudo click hook install apparmor. that will actually overwrite the file in /var though
<jdstrand> sergiusens: not for the same version of the click package I don't think
<jdstrand> sergiusens: can you give me the click package?
<jdstrand> I'd like to look at it for some reviews I'm doing
<w-flo> "aa-clickhook -f" fixes profiles for default click apps after updating the ubuntu template for my device
<sergiusens> jdstrand: ok, that explains a lot, thanks!, works now
<diwic> ogra_, +phablet10 of pulseaudio has finished building
<ogra_> great, will install soon
<jdstrand> w-flo: yes, that would work. did you file a bug fr the change you made?
<sergiusens> jdstrand: one sec, uploading
<w-flo> jdstrand, are we supposed to send bug reports / merge requests for ports? The comments seem to indicate you are trying to find a better solution
<jdstrand> w-flo: the more information the better. knowing how things are being handled on ports may influence how we fix it
<sergiusens> jdstrand: http://people.canonical.com/~sergiusens/com.ubuntu.stock-ticker-mobile_0.3.7ubuntu1_all.click
<jdstrand> w-flo: or at the very least, we can tell ports people what to do
<w-flo> jdstrand, okay :) I can send a merge request later, or would you prefer a bug report?
<jdstrand> w-flo: bug report with debdiff is preferred (diff from the MR is fine)
<w-flo> alright :)
<jdstrand> sergiusens: thanks! so, couple things: a) description is not specified in the manifest and b) shouldn't the pkgname be com.ubuntu.developer.<appdev id for maintainer>.stock-ticker-mobile?
<jdstrand> ie, com.ubuntu.developer.surgemcgee.stock-ticker-mobile
<sergiusens> jdstrand: I can easily add a description
<sergiusens> jdstrand: regarding package names, since these are going to be part of ubuntu and when I talked to cjwatson we agreed on using com.ubuntu for core apps
<jdstrand> sergiusens: it looks like 'title' would be the description and you just need a short title then
<sergiusens> jdstrand: title is deb['description'],
<sergiusens> I will be changing these and unlinking from deb some more
<jdstrand> sergiusens: there is some ambiguity here that I brought up on the mailing list. title and description are both optional fileds in click, but we will want them required for the app store. DEBIAN/control's Description looks to be generated from only the click manifest 'title', but I think it might need to be a combination of both 'title' and desription
<jdstrand> sergiusens: we should bring this up with cjwatson when he is back from holiday
<jdstrand> sergiusens: I'll adjust me test for the pkgname
<sergiusens> jdstrand: ok, the use of deb['description'] on these packages doesn't involve cjwatson, this was something I did end of June (IIRC) to start building these
<jdstrand> s/me/my/
<sergiusens> once the format was stabilized I would do proper manifests for all
<jdstrand> sergiusens: I might suggest this then: title = deb['package'].partition('com.ubuntu')
<jdstrand> description = deb['description']
<alecu> ralsina, mhall119: I'm also trying to install the latest xda-developers-app, and it seems to get successfully installed:
<alecu> this is shown on the logs: "Installed    com.ubuntu.developer.mhall119.xda-developers-app-0.1.2"
<jdstrand> sergiusens: that should set the title to 'stock-ticker-mobile'
<alecu> but the .desktop file for the app is not created, so we can't start it
<sergiusens> jdstrand: sure, but I'm taking this info out of the original packaging...
<sergiusens>     package_name = deb['package'].strip('-app')
<sergiusens>     manifest = {'name': 'com.ubuntu.%s' % package_name,
<alecu> ralsina, mhall119: it's not even created if I install it manually: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/6007382/
<mhall119> alecu: let me phablet-flash to the latest and try again
<sergiusens> jdstrand: anyways, I'll make you happy and be done with it ;-)
<mhall119> oh, no desktop file created?
<ralsina> alecu: so perhaps it's the hook?
<alecu> mhall119: right
<jdstrand> sergiusens: I see, then just set title to package_name
<mhall119> weird, there's a desktop file in the project
<jdstrand> sergiusens: I think that is the best that can be done since the original packaging only has the package_name and description with no title
<alecu> this is the installer running with debug enabled: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/6007385/
<jdstrand> sergiusens: I'll make an adjustment to the maintainer check for core apps
<jdstrand> sergiusens: thanks for you help! :)
<mhall119> alecu: ah, in the project it's xda-developers.desktop, but the package name is xda-developers-app
<mhall119> could that be the problem
<mhall119> ?
<mhall119> does the .desktop name need to match the app/package name exactly?
<jdstrand> mhall119: I believe it is based on some other email thread
<jdstrand> mhall119: btw, I have a number of packaging improvements for you
<alecu> mhall119: I don't know about the .desktop file. The thing that has to match, from my pov is the app name in the webservice and the one in the manifest
<mhall119> jdstrand: I just clicked the button in QtCreator, so improvements should go to bzoltan
<jdstrand> mhall119: I'm boostrapping the review scripts
<jdstrand> mhall119: ah, perfect, thanks
<mhall119> jdstrand: but I'm happy to make any changes to see if they fix problems before asking bzoltan to make the changes to the packaging script
<sergiusens> jdstrand: additional question, not sure if you recall what I mentioned last week about testing, but will your package check break if there's ancilliary data in the manifest?
<bzoltan> mhall119:  I am just about to eod after 16hours :) so please mail me if you need something
<mhall119> only 16 hours? slacker
<jdstrand> sergiusens: can you give me an example
<alecu> is jenkins down for everybody or just for me? https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/
<bzoltan> mhall119:  or feel free to send an MR https://launchpad.net/qtcreator-plugin-ubuntu
<mhall119> alecu: the public jenkins was down earlier IIRC
<bzoltan> mhall119:  yeah, I know.. i am a lazy bugger :) freerider
<jdstrand> sergiusens: so, it will likely report the odd entries.
<sergiusens> jdstrand: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6007398/
<sergiusens> jdstrand: it's my way of getting the autopilot tests into the phones from an installed click package
<jdstrand> sergiusens: the script would complain about 'source'. is that a new click field?
<sergiusens> jdstrand: to support the qa infrastructure
<sergiusens> jdstrand: it's not a new click field
<jdstrand> sergiusens: let me look up something...
<alecu> mhall119: I just tried manually installing the weather app, (as I got it from jenkins on Jul 26), and it installed fine, including creating the .desktop in ~/.share/local/applications
<alecu> I'd like to test with a newer package when jenkins gets back
<jdstrand> sergiusens: would it make sense to change 'source' to 'x-source'? from the click docs: 'Keys beginning with the two characters "x-" are reserved for local
<jdstrand> extensions: this file format will never define such keys to have any
<jdstrand> particular meaning.'
<sergiusens> alecu: you don't need jenkins http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/click_packages/
<alecu> sergiusens: great, thanks
<sergiusens> jdstrand: sure, I control the whole thing so changes are easy, I could even place this out of band if it were necesasry, but this seemed like an easier approach
<sergiusens> jdstrand: making the change now, thanks
<alecu> sergiusens: there seems to be many old files there, named like "*-app_*"
<jdstrand> sergiusens: I think 'x-source' would be fine. I need to update the scripts for 'x-' anyway
<sergiusens> alecu: just use the new ones... I'm not deleting old apps
<alecu> ack
<sergiusens> alecu: oh, I'm only copying the ones we install... that's why, if you have acces to the internal jenkins instance... I think you do, then...
<sergiusens> alecu: http://10.97.2.10:8080/view/click/?
<sergiusens> alecu: I'm going to rebuild all of them in like 20 mins with the recs from jdstrand
<mhall119> seb128: so I have a snail background image now.....how do I change that?
<alecu> mhall119: latest ubuntu-clock seems to install just fine too, so I guess it must be something different in your package
<mhall119> alecu: the scope says it's installing, ubt then when I go out of the preview and back in the button is reset to "Install"
<mhall119> looks like it downloaded it...
<alecu> mhall119: yes, the button being reset is a bug in my code of the apps scope
<mhall119> alecu: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6007437/ is my unity-scope-click.log after telling it to install xda-developers-app
<jdstrand> sergiusens: fyi, review tools won't fail on 'x-*' now (but will report them)
<alecu> mhall119: yes, I'm getting the same on my phone. And it looks that the install succeeds, but the .desktop file to start your app is never created by the click installer on ~/.local/share/applications
<jdstrand> alecu: what are you using to install the app?
<alecu> mhall119: that is also not created if I run the click installer from a console
<alecu> jdstrand: pkcon
<mhall119> alecu: where does it install the click package to?
<sergiusens> jdstrand: so this is what you want http://paste.ubuntu.com/6007453/, right?
<alecu> mhall119:  /opt/click.ubuntu.com/
<davmor2> alecu: that's what I was saying earlier :) when you said those two apps are broken :)
<jdstrand> sergiusens: that looks extremely sensible :)
<alecu> davmor2: yes, but mhall119 has corrected his, and it's still not installing right
<sergiusens> ok, I'm comitting this and rebuilding
<davmor2> alecu: :(  that's bad, I blame the polar realignment of the sun :)
<jdstrand> alecu: curious if it work with: sudo click install --force-missing-framework --user=$USER ./*click
<alecu> jdstrand: I'll try that. I can't use "sudo" from the scope, though, so I'm forced to use pkcon
<beuno> alecu, ralsina, so, my app, hello_world seems to have the same namespace in the click package and in the search index
<alecu> jdstrand: and also, weird thing is that using a different .click, (the clock app) it gets installed ok.
<jdstrand> alecu: right-- just saying, if it worked with sudo, there might be a bug with pkcon.
<jdstrand> alecu: interesting. can you upload the click package somewhere?
<davmor2> jdstrand: yes but shhhh
<jdstrand> alecu: I can run it through the review tools/see if I spot something
<alecu> jdstrand: that would be great
<alecu> jdstrand: the working one is: http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/click_packages/com.ubuntu.ubuntu-clock_0.5_all.click
<alecu> jdstrand: the one that does not work... let me upload it
<jdstrand> sergiusens: did you generate ^
<sergiusens> jdstrand: not yet, that's what I said I was going to do :-)
<jdstrand> sergiusens: no, I meant-- did that one come from you in the first place, not if it is fixed
<mhall119> hmmm, is there a click uninstall?
<sergiusens> jdstrand: yes
<sergiusens> jdstrand: everything com.ubuntu is from me up until now at least
<alecu> jdstrand: this is mhall's app: http://ubuntuone.com/5bSZgfX145WwN74dUFg5Bj
<jdstrand> sergiusens: apparmor/ubuntu-clock.json should not have "ubuntu-clock": {}. just put policy_groups and policy_version toplevel
<sergiusens> mhall119: jdstrand https://code.launchpad.net/~sergiusens/stock-ticker-mobile-app/apparmor/+merge/181123
<alecu> mhall119: afaik, there's not a click uninstall yet
<jdstrand> sergiusens: not sure if that was one of the changes you said you were going to make
<sergiusens> jdstrand: yeah, I removed that just now and rerunning it for all apps
<jdstrand> cool
<alecu> mhall119: cjwatson may know the state of the "uninstall" feature, but he is on vacations
<jdstrand> alecu: well, I can say for sure that it is using the old format for the manifest
<sergiusens> jdstrand: alecu here's the latest clock http://10.97.2.10:8080/view/click/job/clock-app-click/34/console (you can see the updated json's at the end)
<sergiusens> and here's the actual app http://10.97.2.10:8080/view/click/job/clock-app-click/34/artifact/com.ubuntu.ubuntu-clock_0.5_all.click
<jdstrand> ah jeez, I have to connect to the vpn? :P
<alecu> mhall119: ^ jdstrand says the app still has "old manifest format"
<sergiusens> jdstrand: there's no public jenkins avail yet... :-/
<jdstrand> sergiusens: I'm just kidding
<sergiusens> jdstrand: good, some people complain for real :-)
<alecu> mhall119: it might be the case that qtcreator still uses it
<jdstrand> alecu, mhall119: so the problem is that the manifest is old and does not contain 'hooks'
<alecu> beuno: what were the changes that you did to the manifest for the demo?
<mhall119> alecu: jdstrand: can you give me an example of what to look for and where in the click package?
<jdstrand> alecu: do you want me to paste changes that would work?
<mhall119> I'll update my qtcreator+plugins and try again
<jdstrand> mhall119: right, this was one of the things I was talking about when you pointed me at bzoltan :)
<mhall119> ok
<jdstrand> this is the format: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SecurityTeam/Specifications/ApplicationConfinement/Manifest#Click
<sergiusens> mhall119: you can look at http://paste.ubuntu.com/6007398/
<jdstrand> mhall119: let me give you a diff, hold on
<beuno> alecu, replaced the absolute paths in the .desktop file
<sergiusens> mhall119: and the MR I just posted to you ;-)
<beuno> alecu, keep in mind that if the app has a _ things will blow up as well
<beuno> (fixing in my app now)
<alecu> jdstrand: is there a way to see logs of what the hooks are doing?
<seb128> mhall119, gsettings reset org.gnome.desktop.background picture-uri
<lool> mfisch: ack on lightdm; I guess it's another job for now, but will soon be it
<jdstrand> alecu: no-- that is up to the hook to decide atm. I know it is a todo for the apparmor hook to do more logging
<mhall119> seb128: do we have an ETA on when the image chooser will work in system-settings?
<seb128> mhall119, ubuntu-backgrounds is not installed on the touch image so the default background is not available, and the config panel is setting the snail as a fallback when the config is not available ... the fix just got merged, should be on tomorrow's image
<seb128> mhall119, when the content picker is available, kenvandine said they target a working version for system settings by end of august
<mhall119> ok, cool
<mhall119> thanks seb128
<alecu> jdstrand: is each hook a separate lp project? I'd like to open bugs to have some logging from the apparmor hook and for the hook that creates the .desktop files
<seb128> mhall119, yw!
<tedg> plars, Did you guys figure it out?
<mterry> In what piece of the stack does the proximity sensor in Touch get activated?  Like, say I'm on a call and hold up the phone to my ear.
<beuno> alecu, ralsina, I've re-uploaded my app, take a crack at installing it now
 * alecu triesx
<alecu> -x
<beuno> also, testing out unicode support now  ;)
<Parth_> Hi , anyone working on sony xperia z ?
<alecu> beuno: I get an empty square after "Hello world", so it seem that the char is not supported in that font on the phone!
<jdstrand> alecu: each hook is separate, yes. there are 3 right now. the lcick-desktop in click itself. that is going away. then there is upstart-app-launch which provides a hook to replace click-desktop. there is also click-apparmor
<beuno> alecu, http://www.charbase.com/32db-unicode-circled-katakana-si
<alecu> beuno: the .desktop file is not created for your app either, just like for mhall119's app above
<alecu> beuno: it seems that the click manifest format changed
<beuno> ah
<beuno> so that's what the sdk is generating
<alecu> beuno: yes, it seems to be broken
<alecu> beuno: the apps that sergiusens is packaging in jenkins seem to be working fine, though
<beuno> sergiusens tends to cheat a lot
<alecu> he doesn't get caught, though
<ralsina> beuno: classic argentinian
 * sergiusens doesn't use the sdk
<alecu> beuno: it would be great if sergiusens' apps show up in the click index in some automagical way
<mhall119> sergiusens: that's what they meant by cheating
<sergiusens> mhall119: well the sdk can't be used from jenkins ;-)
<mhall119> alecu: the core apps click packages?
<_5m0k3> Can somebody tell me how many gridunits a N7 is?  height and width
<alecu> mhall119: right: those are working if I install them from the cmdline
<alecu> mhall119: they don't show up on the click index though
<mhall119> _5m0k3: 14
<_5m0k3> 57 x 73?
<beuno> alecu, we can create the official canonical account and start uploading
<mhall119> _5m0k3: /etc/ubuntu-touch-session.d/grouper.conf is where it's set
<mhall119> oh, how many gridunits wide?
<jdstrand> mhall119: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6007556/
<alecu> beuno: uploading from the canonical account would be awesome, to have some apps on the prod index that work
<jdstrand> mhall119: note, you don't have to put the security manifest in apparmor/ -- just make sure that the click manifest use the right file
<jdstrand> mhall119: also note, that is a diff between unpacked click package trees, not your bzr branch
<mhall119> ok
<mhall119> jdstrand: I may just wait until the SDK is fixed
<beuno> yeah, we need the SDK to work properly to open the contest
<mhall119> unless you're unsure if this will fix it, in which case I'll make the change to test it
<jdstrand> that should work
<jdstrand> alecu: do you want an updated package with my changes to test? ^
<alecu> jdstrand: yes, please
<jdstrand> alecu: http://people.canonical.com/~jamie/click/com.ubuntu.developer.mhall119.xda-developers-app_0.1.2+jdstrand1.click
<asac> ogra_: i think the jenkins for dashboard is back up
<asac>  \o/
<jdstrand> alecu: note, that package uses the same internal version
<asac> now we have to figure if we will get the results for the old images still...
<asac> plars: doanac`: ^^
<asac> ?
<jdstrand> alecu: so you might want to uninstall the other one before trying that one
<mhall119> jdstrand: how do I unpack this dang .click file?
<beuno> mhall119, rename .tar  :)
<mterry> boiko, om26er: heyo -- do either of you know what bits of code trigger the screen to go dark when the phone is raised to one's ear?  (i know the proximity sensor lives in platform-api, but I don't know what drives it)
<jdstrand> mhall119: dpkg-deb -R <pkg> /some/dir
<sergiusens> doanac`: plars I've added a test app to https://code.launchpad.net/~sergiusens/phablet-tools/click_test_provision/+merge/179835
<boiko> mterry: ChickenCutlass probably knows it better
<sergiusens> mterry: powerd
<ChickenCutlass> boiko, mterry  what do I know?
<ChickenCutlass> :)
<mhall119> thanks jdstrand
<jdstrand> np
<mhall119> beuno: tar command didn't like the file
<mhall119> jdstrand's command works through
<boiko> ChickenCutlass: the proximity sensor, where is the code that triggers the screen to go black
<jdstrand> its an ar file
<mterry> ChickenCutlass, do you know what bits of code trigger the screen to go dark when the phone is raised to one's ear?  (i know the proximity sensor lives in platform-api, but I don't know what drives it)
<ChickenCutlass> boiko, powerd
<boiko> mterry: ^
<mhall119> jdstrand: and the command to re-pack it?
<jdstrand> one could use ar x <pkg>
<ChickenCutlass> mterry, lp:powerd
<mterry> sergiusens, ChickenCutlass: ok, thanks.  I thought I searched in that
<mterry> will look again
<mfisch> mterry: you can also turn that sensor on yourself with powerd-cli
<mfisch> mterry: let me find the line
<mterry> oh, did not look in that
<mfisch> that would be a good example of a call to follow-in
<jdstrand> dpkg-deb -b --nocheck /some/dir /path/to/$pkgname_$version_all.click
<mterry> So does the phone-app specifically turn the feature on?  Or is it always on?
<jdstrand> mhall119: ^
<mfisch> mterry: its always on for now
<mfisch> mterry: powerd listens on dbus for an ofono signal and enables it then
<mhall119> thanks jdstrand
<mterry> mfisch, ah...
<bfiller> sergiusens: can you review this MR to enable ubuntu plugin for maliit: https://code.launchpad.net/~bfiller/maliit/enable-ubuntu-conf/+merge/181139
<mfisch> mterry: on_ofono_voicecall_signal(), I left a huge comment explaining it there, powerd.cpp
<sergiusens> bfiller: let me test it
<mterry> mfisch, thanks, looking around
<bfiller> sergiusens: ubuntu-keyboard packages has landed in saucy, so after landing this change we can update the seed to pull ubuntu-keyboard instead of maliit-keyboard
<mfisch> mterry: the sensor enablement is done via a display state request, so thats lower down the stack
<mfisch> mterry: let me know if you have more questions
<sergiusens> bfiller: I think we can pull both and nothing bad would happen? Let me try that too
<bfiller> sergiusens: true
<bfiller> will work
<sergiusens> bfiller: ok, so let's do that first for a seamless migration
<mfisch> mterry: that code should be moved elsewhere at some point, if that's your question ;)
<bfiller> sergiusens: I'll do an MR for the seed then
<sforshee> mterry: this isn't related to the lock screen appearing during phone calls, is it? If so I think you're barking up the wrong tree.
<mterry> mfisch, I'm trying to figure out why a SysPowerStateChange(0) signal is emitted during a proximity event, which makes the greeter appear
<mterry> sforshee, oh really?
<mfisch> mterry: oh yeah there's a bug on that one
<rickspencer3> bfiller, here's the code that you sent me, but inserted into my applifecycle app ... http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~rick-rickspencer3/+junk/app-lifecycle/view/head:/ContactsTab.qml
<rickspencer3> well, and slightly tweaked with some comments
<mterry> mfisch, so you're saying I could use powerd-cli to fake an event?
<sforshee> mterry: powerd will turn off the screen and possibly suspend the device, but it can't directly cause anything to be changed in the ui
<sforshee> mterry: something might be responding to one of the signals powerd emits, either about suspending or about turning the display on or off
<mfisch> mterry: you can cause an event to happen
<mterry> sforshee, sure, but the shell listens to powerd signals, and shows the greeter on a SysPowerStateChange(0) event.  Which doesn't seem like it should be emitted in this case...
<mfisch> thats odd
<sforshee> mterry: we might suspend, so if we do that signal is appropriate
<mterry> mfisch, I just want to confirm that my guess about the signal is right (it's only thing that would show greeter, but still, just want to confirm)
<mfisch> mterry: Sys state or display?
<mterry> mfisch, so I'd want to replicate the proximity event stuff
<mterry> mfisch, we don't care about display state, only sys state
<mterry> sforshee, we'd suspend in the middle of a call?
<sforshee> mterry: you can use 'powerd-cli listen' to see exactly what signals powerd is emitting
<sforshee> mterry: yes
<mterry> sforshee, yeah but I don't know how to replicate the situation without actually being in a call
<bfiller> rickspencer3: thanks
<mterry> sforshee, was hoping for an easy way to reproduce the bug
<mfisch> mterry: you can affect states via the cli, but there's no direct call that forces a signal
<mfisch> mterry: run it w/o args
<mfisch> mterry: it also has a signal listening mode which will help you
<mterry> sforshee, maybe I don't understand what suspend means on Touch
<mfisch> mterry: you can make a display request that enables the sensor, let me get the semantics
<sforshee> mterry: telephony is generally handled by a separate CPU from the main application processor, so it's possible to suspend the CPU doing all the ubuntu stuff and keep the phone call active
<sforshee> mterry: you can control the proximity sensor with powerd-cli
<mfisch> mterry: powerd-cli display dc proximity and then in another terminal, powerd-cli listen
<sforshee> 'powerd-cli dispaly proximity'
<sforshee> yeah, what mfisch said. I forgot the dc
<mfisch> sfeole: did we drop on/dc? ok..
<mfisch> mterry: we can G+ if you'd like
<mterry> sforshee, mfisch: I believe the DisplayStateChanged signal has a flags argument?  Which indicates if a proximity event is the reason for the change.  Maybe the SysPower event needs that too then
<mfisch> I dont think proximity sensor is forcing the phone off
<mfisch> that doesnt make sense
<mterry> mfisch, sforshee says it might
<mfisch> sforshee: when proximity turns the screen off though... it could?
<sforshee> mterry: when the screen goes off then there could be nothing left which prevents the phone from suspending
<sforshee> screen on does block suspend
<sforshee> so when that's removed powerd could decide that it's okay to suspend
<sforshee> and I think that's 100% legitimate
<mfisch> right
<mfisch> mterry has a problem in that he cannot distinguish between a power button press and screen off during a call
<doanac`> asac: the dashboard should sync up with the results missed over the past 2 days I think
<doanac`> sergiusens: thanks for the test app!
<sergiusens> doanac`: np, wrt to tedg's comment, I'd say this is mostly blocked on mir and it might be good to test this with the mir image
<sforshee> mterry: why not have a policy that you never push the lock screen over the phone app?
<mterry> Sorry, got disconnected
<mterry> <mterry> sforshee, so if I understand correctly...  proximity turns screen off; then the system might look around and say "nothing stopping us from suspending" and suspend.  So it's not *directly* because of proximity but rather suspends only indirectly due to proximity event
<sforshee> mterry: correct
<doanac`> sergiusens: do we need to be able to support non-mir usage, or will getting this sorted out for mir be sufficient for now?
<mfisch> mterry: when the screen is off, we stop the activity timer and so nobody is left
<mterry> mfisch, sforshee: OK.  So sounds like the shell needs to keep track of whether the display is stopped for proximity reasons to know if we should respond to suspend signals...
<sergiusens> doanac`: well mir was supposed to be switched to this week... I say block on that
<sergiusens> well last week
<mterry> mfisch, sforshee: do you know if there's a way to tell if the system is auto-suspending vs a user pressing the button while in proximity
<sergiusens> but you get the point
<doanac`> sergiusens: yep. thanks
<doanac`> i'll let thomi know
<mfisch> mterry: not via powerd I dont think
<sergiusens> doanac`: that's however doesn't prevent us from working on the autopilot feature and since thomi is in the mir team, he can grab the right people too
<mterry> Those should be treated differently...
<doanac`> correct
<sergiusens> doanac`: I'm aiming for preemptive here since all rocks are going to be falling on QA once they land ;-)
<mterry> mfisch, how malleable is the powerd signal interface?  Do we know if many people are using it?  Is it standardized or something we can change?
<mterry> It seems to be under a com.canonical interface...;
<sforshee> mterry: some of the details here will change when powerd and mir/unity get fully integrated together
<mfisch> mterry: thats a sforshee question, I'm off doing other fun stuff now, but the users are limited at this point
<mfisch> unity may be consuming it though
<sforshee> maybe this is one of the things that can get communicated via that interface
<mterry> sforshee, it seems reasonable to add a flags signal to SysPowerStateChange.  DisplayPowerStateChange has one
<mterry> sforshee, and then we could say "proximity is on / this is an auto-suspend vs user-suspend"
<sforshee> mterry: I'm not sure that it would be possible to do that reliably
<sforshee> mterry: better to get the data from the display signals I think
<mterry> sforshee, but we still wouldn't be able to tell whether a suspend that happens during proximity is due to auto-suspend (which we should not show greeter for) or due to user press (which we should show greeter for)
<OrokuSaki_> When I android-chroot it cannot find sh and its because /proc/pid/root/system is empty.. when I copied my system partition files over to that folder, then I found root@android
<mterry> sforshee, does powerd do the auto-suspending?
<OrokuSaki_> anyone have and idea as to why /proc/pid/root/system is empty?
<sforshee> mterry: so the plan in the future is that unity will decide to turn off the screen on power button press, not powerd (though it will go through powerd)
<sforshee> mterry: powerd does do the auto suspending, but all that code knows is whether or not anything is requesting a state > than suspend
<sforshee> not why it is being requested
<sforshee> those are logically separate in powerd
<mterry> sforshee, but when the system suspends due to idle, we'd still want to show the greeter.  So we want to show greeter in all suspend cases but auto-suspend-while-proximate
<mterry> sforshee, we actually used to listen to power button press, but changed it to listen to powerd because we weren't showing greeter during idle-suspend
<mterry_> Gah, internet
<mterry_> <mterry> sforshee, but when the system suspends due to idle, we'd still want to show the greeter.  So we want to show greeter in all suspend cases but auto-suspend-while-proximate
<mterry_> <mterry> sforshee, we actually used to listen to power button press, but changed it to listen to powerd because we weren't showing greeter during idle-suspend
<sforshee> mterry_: the plan as far as I know is that unity _will_ handle the power button and idle timeout itself, and just communicate that information to powerd
<sforshee> mterry_: it just hasn't all been implemented yet
<pmcgowan> mterry_, do you want to allow suspend during a active call? or just screen dim?
<mterry_> sforshee, hrm.  OK
<mterry_> pmcgowan, not that I want it, but apparently something we do.  apparently we can suspend during an active call because of different CPUs for the call stuff than normal stuff
<sforshee> pmcgowan: if we suspend during a call it means less power used, so longer talk time
<pmcgowan> mterry_, sforshee makes sense
<mterry_> sforshee, OK, sounds like maybe my best bet is to way then for unity8 to subsume this job...
<sforshee> mterry_: that sounds likely. Some of the stuff powerd does right now are just stop-gap measures.
<mterry_> sforshee, if the proximate sensor turns off the display, but we don't suspend for some reason (maybe a process is active), and the user presses the power button while remaining proximate, what happens?  Turn on the display or go to suspend?
<bfiller> sergiusens: here is MR for seed to add ubuntu-keyboard https://code.launchpad.net/~bfiller/ubuntu-seeds/touch-add-ubuntu-keyboard/+merge/181148
<sergiusens> bfiller: no need
<sergiusens> bfiller: look at the comment I just added to the keyboard MR
<bfiller> ok
<sforshee> mterry_: the power button will override display state requests, but not power state requests. So if some other process in the system is requesting the active state, powerd will not suspend.
<sergiusens> bfiller: it's right above == Shell ==
<mterry_> sforshee, OK, so if it doesnt auto-suspend, it won't button-suspend either?
<bfiller> sergiusens: ah, didn't see that
<sergiusens> bfiller: the ubuntu keyboard rotates horribly on manta
<sforshee> mterry_: correct
<bfiller> sergiusens: worse than maliit-keyboard?
<sergiusens> bfiller: yes... it is positioned locked and rotates keys but trims
<sforshee> mterry_: and the proximity sensor does fundamentally the same thing as the power button -- forces the screen off but doesn't override system state requests
<sergiusens> bfiller: let me get a screen
<sforshee> mterry_: there's a system state request associated with having the screen on, and as soon as the screen is turned off that request is released
<mterry_> sforshee, OK, then we could probably handle this today by just watching signals to see if we're in proximate mode and ignore all suspends during.  I don't have to worry about a manual button suspend happening.  We'll either auto-suspend or not at all
<mterry_> sforshee, ah...  so all suspends are auto-suspends in that sense.  Nobody is directly suspending, everyone just shuts the screen off?
<bfiller> sergiusens: actually the rotation is busted on maguro too, keyboard rotates in the shell and it shouldn't
<sergiusens> bfiller: http://people.canonical.com/~sergiusens/ubuntu-keyboard/
<bfiller> sergiusens: like if you click search and start typing in dash search field and then rotate the keyboard rotates and shouldn't
<sforshee> mterry_: more or less ... powerd only suspends as a result of all active state requests being released, but the display code isn't the only thing that can take active state requests
<sergiusens> bfiller: yup, but look at landscape-2.png in that link
<sergiusens> it starts doing some weird rotation
<bfiller> sergiusens: all messed up
<bfiller> sigh
<sergiusens> well at least we caught it
<bfiller> guess we shouldn't make it the default yet
<sergiusens> agreed on that
<bfiller> sergiusens: guessing it was his latest rotation "fix" that caused this issue. I might revert that and then we can try again
<_5m0k3> New screenshots of blackjack app: https://plus.google.com/110587021591787005452/posts/if6UrgTAJgc
<sergiusens> bfiller: ack, on manta in portrait there's that small hover effect too
<bfiller> sergiusens: what do you mean?
<_5m0k3> If somebody could test it on a N7 and send me a screenshot of landscape and portrait, I'd appreciate it
<mterry_> sforshee, gotcha, but display state is what both proximity sensor and power button are hooked up to, it sounds
<sforshee> mterry_: yes
<mterry_> sforshee, btw, thanks for walking me through all that!  :)
<sergiusens> bfiller: http://people.canonical.com/~sergiusens/ubuntu-keyboard/portrait.png
<sergiusens> bfiller: see how the keyboard is not really at the bottom?
<bfiller> sergiusens: I see
<bfiller> sergiusens: I'm filing bugs
<bfiller> sergiusens: assuming rotating works correctly if you switch back to maliit-keyboard in server.conf?
<sergiusens> one sec
<sergiusens> it was from recollection but let me check again
<sergiusens> bfiller: it's not a regression bug
<sergiusens> bfiller: floating thing in portrait happens on both
<bfiller> sergiusens: what about other issues?
<sergiusens> bfiller: the rotation whack is just ubuntu-keyboard
<bfiller> k
<sergiusens> bfiller: I can log them if you want
<bfiller> sergiusens: already did, if you want to add comments https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntu-keyboard/+bug/1214578
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1214578 in ubuntu-keyboard (Ubuntu) "rotation broken on Manta" [Critical,New]
<bfiller> and https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntu-keyboard/+bug/1214575
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1214575 in ubuntu-keyboard (Ubuntu) "keyboard rotating when shell is not" [Critical,New]
<sergiusens> doanac`: updated MR
<doanac`> sergiusens: ah - didn't think about setup.py needing an update also :)
<bfiller> sergiusens: reverted latest orientation changes on ubuntu-keyboard, when jenks builds we can test https://code.launchpad.net/~bfiller/ubuntu-keyboard/revert-orientation-fix/+merge/181163
<sergiusens> bfiller: ack
<bfiller> sergiusens: any idea where renato push his code for QOrganizer EDS plugin for calendar? not sure if you were involved or not
<sergiusens> bfiller: I know how to get to it
<sergiusens> bfiller: lp:qtorganizer5-eds
<bfiller> sergiusens: nice
<bfiller> salem_: ^^^
<salem_> bfiller, ah cool. didn't know this project existed.
<mhall119> jdstrand: did you email bzoltan the changes needed to the click build script in the SDK?
<bfiller> sergiusens, salem_ : looks like it landed in saucy too yesterday
<jdstrand> mhall119: I am working on filing bugs, etc now
<jdstrand> mhall119: I will email after that
<mhall119> thanks jdstrand, I'll follow up with him in the morning
<alfonsojon> Hi
<alfonsojon> Is Ubuntu Touch based upon android? I read somewhere that it uses SurfaceFlinger instead of Mir for driver compatibility
<mhall119> alfonsojon: currently it does, yes
<alfonsojon> Alright
<mhall119> Mir will be replacing SurfaceFlinger soon though
<alfonsojon> Will this break compatibility with most Android devices though?
<mhall119> currently some android bits like that run in an LXC container on top of Ubuntu Touch
<alfonsojon> I'm a novice Cyanogenmod developer so I was curious
<mhall119> alfonsojon: no, Mir will talk to the same hardware (using the same drivers, IIRC) as SurfaceFlinger
<alfonsojon> But Mir is not compatible with X11 or Wayland drivers
<alfonsojon> What makes Surfaceflinger special?
<popey> mhall119: well, latest update and look what we have here... http://popey.com/~alan/device-2013-08-20-231706.png
<popey> we need a better way to show app names, especially for long apps
<popey> and hello world seems to have a unicode character or something in iti
<mhall119> popey: I saw
<alfonsojon> XDA De...ers
<alfonsojon> lol
<mhall119> and yeah, I was thinking we should talk to design about allowing 2 lines of text
<mhall119> alfonsojon: I think wayland and Mir are both capable of using SurfaceFlinger drivers
<alfonsojon> Huh...
<alfonsojon> That's honestly surprising
<mhall119> alfonsojon: something about EGL that's way over my head
<alfonsojon> Does Utouch support mice?
<mhall119> hmmm, that I don't know, I haven't tried
 * popey gets his usb cable
<mhall119> I mean, you can run Unity 8 on the desktop and use mouse and keyboard there
<alfonsojon> I was wondering because I have a Manta-based laptop
<mhall119> so in theory is does
<alfonsojon> It's essentially a Nexus 10 laptop
<alfonsojon> The ARM Chromebook has exactly the same SoC that the Nexus 10 uses
<popey> my nexus 4 doesn't power up the mouse on the usb port
<alfonsojon> Just with a trackpad, keyboard, and lower res display
<mhall119> popey: speaking of the new Click scope, you can technically use it to install apps right now (but click packages build from QtCreator are broken)
<mhall119> popey: I'm hoping that tomorrow I'll get the XDA app installable
<alfonsojon> One more question
<alfonsojon> Can UTouch be compiled with U-Boot support?
<jdstrand> mhall119: I was thinking og CCing a mailing list so app developers would be aware of the issues. which should I use?
<mhall119> alfonsojon: U-Boot?
<alfonsojon> Yeah
<alfonsojon> It's an EFI-based firmware & bootloader
<mhall119> jdstrand: I wouldn't worry about it yet, since the click store hasn't been announced yet
<mhall119> alfonsojon: if Ubuntu supports it, then Ubuntu Touch should support it
<sergiusens> fginther: plars: doanac`: all the clicks will have x-source in tomorrows build, you can give it a go and we can happrove it after that
<doanac`> sergiusens: are there touch images with Mir enabled, or is it something I have to set up by hand?
<sergiusens> doanac`: hand
<doanac`> sergiusens: you have directions anywhere?
<alfonsojon> This is going to be fun
<alfonsojon> :)
<alfonsojon> ARM Chromebook + Utouch
<alfonsojon> = yay?
<popey> mhall119: root@ubuntu-phablet:/opt/click.ubuntu.com# ls
<popey> com.ubuntu.developer.mhall119.xda-developers-app
<mhall119> alfonsojon: why not run Ubuntu desktop on the chromebook?
<popey> mhall119: it installs ☻
<mhall119> popey: yeah, but the .desktop file isn't put into ~/.local/share/applications/
<mhall119> and it's not pointing to the right place either, so you can't just copy it
<popey> ah
<popey> so close ☻
<popey> was nice to see that there though, nice work!
<alfonsojon> mhall119: Because it uses X11
<mhall119> popey: yeah, that's what jdstrand is going to send to bzoltan, so hopefully will be fixed soon
<popey> i updated minesweeper btw
<mhall119> alfonsojon: for now :)
<alfonsojon> Mir doesn't like it either
<alfonsojon> The drivers just flat out suck
<sergiusens> doanac`: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Testing/Mir#Switch_from_SurfaceFlinger_to_Mir
<doanac`> sergiusens: thanks!
<alfonsojon> So, I figured if it's identical to a Nexus 10 on the insides, then Surfaceflinger should run fine
<popey> http://popey.com/~alan/device-2013-08-20-232806.png  i suck at minesweeper
<mhall119> lol
<mhall119> popey: have you tried moving launcher icons yet?
<popey> nope
<alfonsojon> I'm getting my hands on an official Cyanogenmod device tomorrow
<alfonsojon> = shouldn't be hard to port Utouch / could have already been ported
<mhall119> popey: long-press, then pull them off to the side
<popey> oooh
<alfonsojon> I'm so excited :)
<mhall119> alfonsojon: what device?
<mhall119> !devices | alfonsojon
<ubot5> alfonsojon: You can find the full list of devices, official images, community images, and works in progress at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Devices
<sergiusens> popey: can you get this in? https://code.launchpad.net/~sergiusens/stock-ticker-mobile-app/apparmor/+merge/181123
 * popey clicks
<popey> approved
<alfonsojon> VS920
<alfonsojon> oh my gosh
<alfonsojon> it's supported unofficially :)
<asac> plars: if you are still there, how about we put the current threshold at 98.0 to get started
<asac> ?
<plars> asac: down from 99/99.25?
<asac> plars: or 98.5 ... i think thats currently achieved in all runs seen so far
<asac> plars: yeah
<asac> plars: i believe that values above 98 are ok for autopilots
<asac> even lower most likely
<asac> but still important to check whats going on
<plars> asac: agree, if we have a runaway process, 95% even should catch it
<asac> i kind of dont like that lots of stuff is happening during test runs
<asac> yeah. but dont want to get too low
<plars> asac: agree
<asac> i looked at all and those that had succesfful autopioots
<plars> asac: I'll set it to 98
<asac> always made 98
<asac> i still like those logs :)
<plars> asac: good
<asac> plars: i am a bit scared with 98 though
<asac> plars: http://reports.qa.ubuntu.com/smokeng/saucy/image/3661/ubuntu-weather-app-autopilot/287489/
<asac> that was was pretty noise, but made 98
<asac> plars: http://reports.qa.ubuntu.com/smokeng/saucy/image/3661/ubuntu-weather-app-autopilot/
<asac> well, but we know that those failures are network failures
<asac> plars: how is the ip filter ticket going? :)
<sergiusens> popey: thanks
<plars> asac: tried it out with the guest network last week, and eventually got it to work, but that router is junk. IS is going to add an additional one without the restrictions, hopefully this week from the last I heard
<plars> asac: we'll use that
<asac> its really intersting how busy the system is
<asac> i dont see it like that here at all
<plars> asac: which device are you testing with locally?
<asac> plars: maguro
<asac> plars: will you land this change tonight?
<asac> would be cool to see it tomorrow greenish :)
<plars> asac: yes
<asac> another ueventd runaway: http://reports.qa.ubuntu.com/smokeng/saucy/image/3657/calendar-app-autopilot/287507/
<asac> http://reports.qa.ubuntu.com/smokeng/saucy/image/3657/calendar-app-autopilot/
<asac> plars: that one seems to be safely below 98 :)
<plars> asac: well, we knew we would see a lot of that
<asac> its good
<asac> want to see just that for now :)
<asac> e.g. looping processes
<asac> we can carea bout other noise in a separate test i guess
<asac> plars: so maybe 97.5 is safer for the before/after ones?
<asac> i guess so
<asac> lets do that
<asac> really just want to catch the big fish
<plars> asac: and for the one in default smoke tests?
<asac> plars: well, i thought at some point we might want to run it like 4 times: systemsettle-80 systemsettle-95 systemsettle-98 systemsettle-99
<asac> maybe strip the 99 for now
<asac> i assume the 80 will in almost all cases succeed on first run
<asac> same for 95
<plars> asac: hmm, why so many? If we expect it to settle to 99% idle, then we should just set it at 99% idle.  If we add all these others for 80, 90, 95, then we are just adding extra results for things that would either pass and we don't care (because it's not idle enough) or would fail, but also fail at 99%
<asac> plars: yeah. well. lets use the same value i guess
<asac> plars: lets be nice and go 97.5 on both fronts and be happy
<plars> asac: ack
<asac> keep noise low, but catch big problems
<asac> revisit if we still get too many false alerts
<asac> plars: oh the .1 build is building
<asac> plars: i sasume we cant sneak the change in that even :)?
 * asac guesses not
<plars> asac: done
<asac> wow :)
<asac> nic
<asac> e
<plars> asac: well, no
<asac> ah :)
<asac> k
<plars> asac: looks like the 20.1 build came out a while ago
<asac> ok i just saw first job on dashboard
<asac> so thought it had still way to go :)
<plars> asac: and things don't look good on it
<asac> :(
<asac> i better reboot now... have problems
<asac> bbiab
<plars> hmm
<plars> phablet-flash failed to download
<asac> plars: retry :)
<plars> asac: yeah, I am
<plars> asac: looks like the image said it was there, but it wasn't
<asac> plars: is the image now there?
<plars> asac: seems to be, yes
<plars> asac: they are already running again
<asac> plars: so i guess it means our tweak might get picked up?
<asac> hmm
 * asac hopes
<plars> asac: yes
<asac> cool
 * plars goes back to the 12.04.3 marathon
<annerajb> anybody around that knows how lxc works?
<annerajb> especifically who calls the /var/lib/lxc/android/rootfs/init.rc and in what order
<annerajb> w-flo, i think i foudn my issue
<annerajb> i never renamed the 70-vision.rules to 70-epicmtd.rules
<w-flo> annerajb, oooh.
<w-flo> yes.
<annerajb> that may explain why it only wrote a minimal amount of lxc output before getting stuck
<w-flo> you shouldn't just rename it, it's better to create your own file. I guess it will boot with my file, but some hardware will fail
<w-flo> fail = not work until you fix the file
<annerajb> i am on the process of flashing cyanogen mod to run your script
<annerajb> i renamed it on the rootfsmodifier since i dont need your device lol
<w-flo> hm.. my script? :)
<w-flo> I haven't flashed cynanogenmod in a long time, so I doubt it's my script
<annerajb> it's posted on the wiki under your notes w-flo
<annerajb> adb shell cat /var/lib/lxc/android/rootfs/ueventd*.rc|grep ^/dev|sed -e 's/^\/dev\///'|awk '{printf "ACTION==\"add\", KERNEL==\"%s\", OWNER=\"%s\", GROUP=\"%s\", MODE=\"%s\"\n",$1,$3,$4,$2}'
<annerajb> which is wrong because it's using the path for the rootfs instead of the cyanogen mod path
<w-flo> ah, ogra_ added that I guess
<annerajb> also i think it has a type with the new line
<w-flo> do you have adb in the rootfs?
<annerajb> yeah but i dont get a shell because i believe the permissions are not there
<annerajb> ie. i think adb never starts and it fails early
<annerajb> which makes sense since lxc cannot set permisions for adb
<w-flo> that shell command doesn't work for me
<w-flo> adb shell cat /var/lib/lxc/android/rootfs/ueventd*.rc|grep ^/dev|sed -e 's/^\/dev\///'|awk '{printf "ACTION==\"add\", KERNEL==\"%s\", OWNER=\"%s\", GROUP=\"%s\", MODE=\"%s\"\n",$1,$3,$4,$2}' | sed -e 's/\r//'   this is better
<annerajb> yeah i had to delete the ^M on vi
<annerajb> ima edit the wiki to use yours
<annerajb> even thought i think the path is still wrong
<w-flo> I've done that already
<annerajb> :D
<w-flo> :D
<w-flo> On the vision, ubuntu booted fine with an empty 70-vision.rules file
<annerajb> lucky you
<w-flo> I then hacked together a custom python script to do the conversion :) seems like ogra has a simpler solution
<annerajb> i am downloading the latest tested rootfs so i can repack everything with the new rules file
<annerajb> yup mighty bash
<OrokuSaki_> can someone post a dang /etc/fstab for me to look at
<OrokuSaki_> would REALLY help me
<OrokuSaki_> please!
<OrokuSaki_> I am curious what vendor says
<OrokuSaki_> lxc-android-boot is adding /system and /data but nothing for /vendor
<OrokuSaki_> and then upstart/lxc-android-boot.log is complaining it cant find vendor
<annerajb> in my canse and i think w-flo we commented # /data
<OrokuSaki_> ?
<OrokuSaki_> so vendor partition in fstab is point to your /dev/device_data_partition?
<annerajb> our devices dont have partition labels so it cannot moutn /data
<OrokuSaki_> or a bind mount?
<annerajb> no vender should point to /system/vendor
<annerajb> since the vendor stuff is on the system partition
<OrokuSaki_> ahhh
<OrokuSaki_> exactly
<OrokuSaki_> so a fstab entry would be a bind?
<OrokuSaki_> "/system/vendor /vendor bind defaults,bind   0 0"
<OrokuSaki_> ?
<OrokuSaki_> Curious what you guys actually have
<OrokuSaki_> for some reason the fstab detector.. automatic.. things.. detects my data and vendor.. but nothing for vendor.. and then the log says its missing in mtab or fstab
<OrokuSaki_> so I am curious what you guys have
<OrokuSaki_> so I can add it myself, and remove that update-fstab
#ubuntu-touch 2013-08-21
<OrokuSaki_> I had it running... but I would like to know the *right* way as it doesn't like symbolic links, etc...
<annerajb>  /system/vendor  /vendor auto    ro,bind 0       0
<annerajb> that's how mine looks inside the rootfs
<OrokuSaki_> I tried editing config in /var/lib/lxc/android/config... and adding a fstab, but it doesn't seem to detect it?
<OrokuSaki_> thank you so much!
<OrokuSaki_> =)
<OrokuSaki> got the touch script to work with dm\lvm =)
<OrokuSaki> lxc-info -n android shows running, odd though.. my vendor is mounted in /proc/pid/root, and system is empty
<OrokuSaki> would be cooler if we could do /var/lib/lxc/android/config and fstab... config should have a line that says lxc.mount = /path/to/fstab
<OrokuSaki> and have a seperate fstab for the container
<OrokuSaki> android-chroot is working.. so close
<OrokuSaki> =)
<w-flo> OrokuSaki, I think I didn't get my mounts set up properly yet, but I always supposed the container would use the android fstab.. so that's separate, isn't it?
<w-flo> Also I'd be interested in the "findmnt" output if everything works for you, maybe it helps me fix mounts on my device..
<OrokuSaki_> "init: using deprecated syntax for specifying property 'ro.product.manufacturer', use ${name} instead"
<OrokuSaki_> otherwise everything else seems to be working .. unity8 no longer says it cant find egl
<OrokuSaki_> getting close! =)
<annerajb> you get video output?
<OrokuSaki_> <27>systemd-udevd[581]: Failed to apply ACL on /dev/video20: Operation not supported
<OrokuSaki_> those are my last 2 things to work on
<w-flo> the ACL one is easy
<OrokuSaki_> I added it to my 70-tenderloin.rules
<OrokuSaki_> still no go.. looks  like this
<w-flo> it's a kernel config..
<OrokuSaki_> oh! its w-flo! the guy on that page
<w-flo> something in menuconfig.. filesystems, pseudo filesystems..
<OrokuSaki_> okay... hmmm
<w-flo> uhm yeah, hi :D
<w-flo> ah, there it is. you need to set CONFIG_TMPFS_POSIX_ACL=y (and any dependencies, which menuconfig should take care of)
<OrokuSaki> how do I do that???
<OrokuSaki> =)
<OrokuSaki> just kidding, THANKS!
<OrokuSaki> I will mention you on my credit!
<w-flo> no need to do that, just credit #ubuntu-touch.. lots of helpful people in here :)
<OrokuSaki> oh, no.. I keep alist.. and its gonna be LONG =)
<w-flo> oh, i see
<OrokuSaki> yep
<OrokuSaki> yep that is yes in current mako config, gotta go take the wife to grab grub... post a thanks when I get home and check it out!
<w-flo> bye everyone, I'm off to bed :)
<OrokuSaki> thanks again!
<csmart> testing out ubuntu touch on mako device, instructions in wiki say to run:
<csmart> phablet-flash (cdimage-touch|cdimage-legacy|ubuntu-system|community) -b
<csmart> I assume I want "cdimage-touch" for that? so:
<csmart> phablet-flash cdimage-touch -b
<csmart> ?
<cjohnston> csmart: yes
<csmart> cjohnston, thanks, and if I want to manually flash them all using adb/fastboot (rather than phablet-flash) I should manually flash recovery, boot, system, etc, like a regular android image?
<cjohnston> I'm not sure, but I think there are docs on that on the wiki
<csmart> yeah, according to those it would be:
<csmart> "Copy the saucy-preinstalled-touch-armel+mako zip file to the /sdcard/ directory naming it "autodeploy.zip" on the device using adb"
<csmart> then same for:
<csmart> saucy-preinstalled-touch-armhf.zip
<csmart> so maybe preinstalled has everythign I need.. haven't looked inside the zip yet (downloading)
<mfisch> sforshee: I think that powerd may have issues with the gsettings in the read-only image. The log is full of this: (process:777): dconf-CRITICAL **: unable to create directory '/root/.cache/dconf
<mfisch> ': Read-only file system.  dconf will not work properly.
<csmart> flash success, thanks
<RobbyF> any inside scoop on when click packages can be installed from device? I don't feel like 'sideloading' them daily.
<beuno> RobbyF, what do you mean?
<kwyjibo^> is ubuntu touch stable?
<cjohnston> kwyjibo^: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Install#Instructions_for_flashing_a_phone_or_tablet_device_with_Ubuntu
<hramrach> hello
<hramrach> I added my device-specific stuff to the touch repo
<hramrach> and I get this: /home/hramrach/adam-touch/out/host/linux-x86/obj/STATIC_LIBRARIES/libcrypto_static_intermediates/crypto/bn/asm/co-586.o
<hramrach> crypto/bn/asm/co-586.s:8: Error: invalid instruction suffix for `push'
<hramrach> this is  of course invalid
<hramrach> I get x86 library built for arm target which is not going to work
<annerajb> hramrach, that sounds like you forgot to remove the libandroid or DeviceCodenameParts build target
 * annerajb goes to sleep 
<hramrach> remove where?
<OrokuSaki_> Anyone got any ideas?? no video
<OrokuSaki_> http://pastebin.com/z2PAt4NH
<OrokuSaki_> android-chroot works...
<OrokuSaki_> init: using deprecated syntax for specifying property 'ro.product.manufacturer', use ${name} instead [  147.088409] init: using deprecated syntax for specifying property 'ro.product.model', use ${name} instead
<OrokuSaki_> init: powerd main process (550) killed by SEGV signal [  154.660712] init: powerd main process ended, respawning [  178.419456] init: powerd main process (1050) killed by SEGV signal
<OrokuSaki_> ?
<OrokuSaki_> cat /var/log/upstart/powerd.log  __pthread_gettid -2 __pthread_gettid -2 __pthread_gettid -2 __pthread_gettid -2 __pthread_gettid -2
<OrokuSaki_> cat ubuntu-touch-session-phablet.log Handling :sys:power_supply-device-changed event event_finished: Finished :sys:power_supply-device-changed event
<OrokuSaki_> hmm maybe I can logcat now
<OrokuSaki_> this repeats with logcat... I/ServiceManager( 1382): Waiting for service sensorservice... I/ServiceManager(  633): Waiting for service SurfaceFlinger...
<didrocks> gema_: hey, any news on the intel machine being down?
<OrokuSaki_> "Aug 21 05:25:33 ubuntu-phablet kernel: [ 1145.647574] init: powerd main process ended, respawning Aug 21 05:25:33 ubuntu-phablet powerd[1678]: No backlight devices found Aug 21 05:25:33 ubuntu-phablet powerd[1678]: Could not read maximum brightness, guessing at dim/bright values"
<OrokuSaki_> Hmmmm
<didrocks> gema_: apparently, 2 pings on your team for the past 12 hours and no action :/
<didrocks> gema_: dailies are blocked since then
<didrocks> asac: FYI ^
 * didrocks will workaround deprovisionning the machine which is out
<Mirv> Kaleo: segfault with the qtdeclarative geometry correction patch: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/6009115/
<KingOfTdot> Time to pickup your refunds (for those who have purchased an Edge).
<Mirv> Kaleo: it's testable (for now) by adding ppa:canonical-qt5-edgers/qt5-staging in addition to qt5-beta-proper
<OrokuSaki_> "chmod 0664 /dev/lm8502     chmod 0664 /sys/class/leds/core_navi_left/brightness     chmod 0664 /sys/class/leds/core_navi_right/brightness     chown system system /dev/lm8502     chown system system /sys/class/leds/core_navi_left/brightness     chown system system /sys/class/leds/core_navi_right/brightness"
<OrokuSaki_> no /sys/class/backlight.. not in my CM10 souce
<OrokuSaki_> otherwise I think I might have graphics
<Mirv> OrokuSaki_: I had a problem of backlight on my N9 back in the days.. in that case graphics was all running, but the backlight was indeed off. however, I can't help much on how to debug whether your case is similar, since I don't know what to look for in logs.
<OrokuSaki_> my backlight is on! =)
<OrokuSaki_> I can read it and write to it
<OrokuSaki_> it works great!
<OrokuSaki_> powerd is looking at /sys/class/backlight.. and its empty
<OrokuSaki_> so I moved /etc/init/powerd.conf to / reboot same thing
<OrokuSaki_> no graphics =)
<OrokuSaki_> strange.. I have more work to do not
<asac> ogra_: wow ... mako is really going crazy with ueventd ... did you hear news on that one?
<dholbach> good morning
<OrokuSaki> [  193.914655] <27>systemd-udevd[638]: 'accelerometer /devices/i2c-0/0-001e/input/input2/event2' [1095] terminated by signal 9 (Killed)
<OrokuSaki> that is why powerd segfaults
<OrokuSaki> no sensors, no graphics... otherwise my adreno starts in phablet logs
<OrokuSaki> does accelerometers work yet?
<OrokuSaki> or do?
<neoXsys> I am looking for Ubuntu Phone OS build which Jono is demonstrating in http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q566IGyVB0o#t=16 for my Nexus 4 | mako
<Mirv> OrokuSaki: I don't know what lowlevel support it needs, but works on nexus devices, I've tested it via qtubuntu-sensors to get some readings
<OrokuSaki> Perhaps I should disable that sensor
<OrokuSaki> root@ubuntu-phablet:/data/ubuntu# ./usr/bin/test_sensors test_sensors: test_sensors.c:29: main: Assertion `hwmod != ((void *)0)' failed. Aborted (core dumped)
<gema_> didrocks: hey
<gema_> didrocks: who did you tell about this?
<didrocks> gema_: cyphermox_ pinged you apparently
<didrocks> and Mirv this morning
<gema_> didrocks: me? or someone in my team, if so, who?
<gema_> didrocks: if that machine is stuck we need rfowler during his working hours to look at it
<didrocks> gema_: #qa
<didrocks> gema_: it's what you told us to use AFAIK
<didrocks> gema_: so we are really stucking all dailies for 24h?
<gema_> didrocks: I think we need to give you an extra machine for when these things happen, we only have rfowler in the lab and when rebooting from the CDU doesn't help we need someone phisically to look at them
<didrocks> gema_: right, especially as we can't use ati right now
<didrocks> because of Mir
<gema_> didrocks: we either stuck them or as you said, you take that machine off until we are back online
<didrocks> and now no more intel
<didrocks> gema_: just have one machine though :/
<didrocks> (because ati has another issue due to Mir, still the case today)
<gema_> didrocks: it may be time to have a look at your situation and your machines and get you sorted in a more sustainable way
<didrocks> gema_: right, the production site of QA is really fragile, we need a more dynamic approach
<gema_> didrocks: thomi and chrisgagnon are testing mir
<gema_> didrocks: agreed
<didrocks> gema_: right, but not on that machine where we have the issue for 4 weeks
<gema_> didrocks: is the issue an ubuntu issue or a hardware issue?
<didrocks> gema_: seems a Mir issue
<gema_> didrocks: is anyone in the mir team working on this?
<didrocks> gema_: trying hard for the past 4 weeks
<gema_> didrocks: do you have the bug number?
<didrocks> see the email about "Mir being block on ue-leads"
<didrocks> https://bugs.launchpad.net/mir/+bug/1204939
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1204939 in Mir "Unity doesn't start on ATI test machine (Mir fails to respond to drm_auth_magic request)" [Critical,Triaged]
<gema_> didrocks: ok, I am going to escalate it as well
<didrocks> thanks
<gema_> there has been an attempt at fixing already
<gema_> but no luck
<didrocks> right
<gema_> will try to figure out with chrisgagnon why I haven't heard of this issue in the context of our mir testing
<gema_> because we are testing ati as well
<didrocks> gema_: he's aware about it, we have meeting twice a week and discuss about that issue with kgunn and olli
<didrocks> gema_: you don't have the same card
<didrocks> so can be driver/card specific
<Spii> hello guys!
<Spii> Is someone here familiar with porting ubuntu-touch?
<gema_> didrocks: ok, so we may be able to unstuck you by installing a different ati card on that machine and shipping the one that causes the problem to tvoss or someone in the mir team
<gema_> didrocks: let me figure this out today
<gema_> will get back to you
<didrocks> gema_: we are not 100% sure it's the card, but it seem the most logic guilty guy
<didrocks> thanks
<gema_> np
<gema_> didrocks: in any case, what is olli's and kgunn's view on the issue?
<gema_> are they unable to reproduce or is it something else?
<didrocks> gema_: they have the machine for them
<didrocks> gema_: really, look at the email olli sent on ue-leads a week ago
<didrocks> about blocking Mir
<gema_> didrocks: ok, will dig that one out
<Spii> Hello, I am trying to port ubuntu-touch to my phone (htc one s - villec2). I followed the guide and compiled successfully, but the phone doesnt boot. I need now some help, finding the problem
<splinterx7_> Spii, have you tried reading the /proc/last_kmsg log?
<Spii> There is a problem with that
<Spii> Cause I dont get the one from my ubuntu-touch boot try
<ivan_> newbivan
<Spii> And adb (logcat) doesnt work because it says 'device offline'
<Guest81783> Hey.  Going todothe newb thing here.   Trying to restore my ubuntu to android, but it won't boot ubuntu. For a while it wouldn't give me permissions.  Now  at least I can find it with adb but it will only do so in recovery.
<Guest81783> Hey.  Going todothe newb thing here.   Trying to restore my ubuntu to android, but it won't boot ubuntu. For a while it wouldn't give me permissions.  Now  at least I can find it with adb but it will only do so in recovery.
<nerochiaro> sil2100: hi, just checking up on the status of getting ubuntu-ui-extras into saucy. is that done ?
<sil2100> nerochiaro: dealing with that, one more merge we need in ;) But it's all set-up
<splinterx7_> Guest81783, if you're trying to restore android boot into fastboot and flash the boot partition with an android rom
<Guest81783> in fastboot it doesn't list anything when I use adb devices
<splinterx7_> Guest, adb does not function in fastboot. fastboot functions in fastboot
<pinqvin_> hello i have samsung nexus i9023 phone and I'm planning to install ubuntu on it. Where i can find good information and does ubuntu touch work on it well?
<Cristi> hello
<Guest42319> anyone here ?
<splinterx7_> pinqvin, have a read through of this https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/PortingFlippedInProgress
<asac> jcollado: ho
<asac> jcollado: http://reports.qa.ubuntu.com/smokeng/saucy/image/3673/
<pinqvin_> thanks
<asac> jcollado: can you go through those that have failed tests and for which system-settle-before failed
<asac> and retry them?
<Guest42319> could anyone help with some QML tips ?
<asac> jcollado: e.g. http://reports.qa.ubuntu.com/smokeng/saucy/image/3673/calendar-app-autopilot/ that one
<asac> jcollado: and http://reports.qa.ubuntu.com/smokeng/saucy/image/3673/ubuntu-terminal-app-autopilot/ ...  that one
<asac> (there are more ... please go through all mako ones
<asac> and retry and let us know once those finish
<asac> )
<asac> thanks
<splinterx7_> Guest42319, use a mixture of the official ubuntu qml docs and a bit of this will help http://qt-project.org/doc/qt-4.8/qtquick.html
 * jcollado looks at the results for mako
<Guest42319> i want to make a small contact list with tabs, and when i click on items from the list I go anothr page from de pagestack, but that other page from pagestack I want to have tabs also
<Guest42319> pushing in pagestack different Tabs objects doesnt work
<greyback> Guest42319: #ubuntu-app-devel would be a better place to ask
<Guest42319> ok thanks
<Guest81783> splinterx7_  I'm  feeling the  need to underline newb
<greyback> Guest42319: I think there may be problems in doing what you ask, since both PageStack & Tabs create a 'header'. Not sure, those guys should be better to help
<jcollado> asac: Done. Scheduled new run for ubuntu-terminal-app, ubuntu-filemanager-app, music-app, calendar-app and share-app.
<splinterx7_> Guest81783, i recommend you try googling how to install custom roms for whatever your device is. xda-developers forum will almost certainly contain what you're looking for. In the future remember to make backups before you dive into development builds :)
<didrocks> gema_: asac: I just received an email from jibel
<didrocks> this guy needs to stay on holidays
<didrocks> the machine has been move on the CDU PS_Intel_LE_AP
<asac> didrocks: ?
<didrocks> he gave me the right port
<asac> ah yeah... i would force him :)
<didrocks> (so the wiki page is not up to date :p)
<didrocks> he restarted it
<asac> didrocks: can you update the wiki?
<asac> or jibel?
<didrocks> asac: pfff, I've already done it, what do you think? :p
<didrocks> it also mean that the port for the nvidia machine isn't the right one
<didrocks> (it's the same port)
 * didrocks found the right port
<gema_> didrocks: sounds good
<nerochiaro> sil2100: excellent, thank you. can you please keep me posted and let me know if it gets in today ?
<didrocks> ok, found it and updated the wiki
<didrocks> gema_: I think you will need someone in lexington looking at the wiki page and refreshing everything
<gema_> didrocks: will discuss that with larry and rfowler today
<didrocks> thanks
<gema_> didrocks: can I invite you to our 30 mins standup so that you can give them this feedback personally?
<gema_> it shouldn't take you more than 10 mins, i would think
<gema_> didrocks: anyway, you are invited, we will be talking about this if you want to show up :)
<didrocks> gema_: if it will take less than 10 minutes, ok. I'm already under almost a day of backlog due to this :p
<didrocks> ok
<didrocks> (between mir ati and this one)
<didrocks> so after this run
<didrocks> I reprovision intel
<didrocks> so that next run is using it
<gema_> didrocks: ack, up to you, will be talking to them about it, I wonder why jibel knows better the CDU ports than the wiki
<didrocks> gema_: he knew the little machine name
<didrocks> gema_: the CDU reflects it
<Guest81783> splinterx7_ I've been trying an XDA method or a while now.  Terminal keeps tellin  me  the fastboot-linu file doesn't exist.  It will  run others, so I'm in the right directory, bu refuses to see the one file.
<didrocks> gema_: that's how he found it changed
<gema_> didrocks: ack
<splinterx7_> can anyone point to somewhere which describes how to make a proper android-boot.img for the build process? (I understand i can't just copy paste the device's original like i did in the past :) )
<Spii> hey splinterx7_ , I have to add in the build/core/main.mk, the vendor and the device 'htc', right? Because I added the vendor and it compiled fine, but if I add device then it fails
<Guest81783> Evrything keeps coming back to no permissions again
<asac> jcollado: how is the retry going?
<ogra_> asac, rsalveti wanted to focus on the ueventd thing yesterday ... and iirc slangasek too
<asac> ogra_: cool.
<ogra_> but it dont know any details
<asac> i sense we might get a fix this week - with some luck
<jcollado> asac: I see good results except for the terminal-app job. However, the build has been updated from 20130820.1 to 20130821, so results for the last build won't be updated.
<splinterx7_> Spii, I would assume so but I'm not expert, I've come here for help myself in compiling for my asus tf201. I didn't have to add anything the last time I made a bootable build but i see that main.mk already contains 	vendor/asus \ as a subdir
<asac> jcollado: can you keep an eye and if systemsettle fails miserably retry the jobs with failures?
<Spii> Yep, and htc is missing -.-
<asac> jcollado: if you look at the systemsettle-before and find that ueventd is looping, just retry
<asac> if there are failures in autopilot tests
<Spii> Maybe someone knows that error: No rule to make target 'out/target/product/villec2/obj/SHARED_LIBRARIES/libgenlock_intermediates/export_includes', needed by 'out/target/product/villec2/obj/SHARED_LIBRARIES/camera.msm8660_intermediates/import_includes
<jcollado> asac: Ok
<asac> jcollado: so http://reports.qa.ubuntu.com/smokeng/saucy/image/3685/ubuntu-terminal-app-autopilot/ looks suspicious for instance
<asac> check out the log
<asac>  443 root      20   0   376  196  100 R  98.9  0.0   0:32.41 ueventd
<asac> so yeah
<jcollado> asac: Yes, I've scheduled I new run.
<jcollado> s/I new/a new/
<asac> nice
<spanner3003> hi i have all the code for unity8 ubuntu-download-manager and unity-click-scope how do i get click package viewer to show in unity8
<spanner3003> i'v compiled them all and they work and i have qt creator
<spanner3003> i'm looking at the code but can't fined the enabler
<Guest81783> splinterx7_ Problem seems to be ubuntu.  Moved my backups to my windows laptop and everything worked. thx for your time.
<splinterx7_> no problem :)
<davmor2> Morning all
<spanner3003> hi i have all the code for unity8 ubuntu-download-manager and unity-click-scope how do i get click package viewer to show in unity8
<spanner3003> i'm looking at the code but can't fined the enabler
<spanner3003> i'v compiled them all and they work and i have qt creator
<davmor2> ogra_: what is going on with http://reports.qa.ubuntu.com/smokeng/ one batch says it works next batch says 0% which ones are all lies?
<ogra_> none of them :)
<ogra_> the failed ones failed because the system didnt settle in time
<ogra_> (i.e. because of ueventd eating your CPU) ...
<ogra_> davmor2, jcollado is retrying all the ones that failed due to that (see above)
<ogra_> so they dont lie, they just got more cautious :)
<davmor2> ogra_: They lie I tell you ;)  so is this an issue I should hold off flashing for I was hoping to see if cyphermox_ 's fix landed
<ogra_> apt-get update && apt-get install network-manager ?
<splinterx7_> is there meant to be a porting clinic today?
<ogra_> next week
<ogra_> (or did i get dholbach wrong ?)
<splinterx7_> I think jono made a comment on omgubuntu saying it was today but deleted that now, so I'm guessing it is in fact next week
<splinterx7_> (typical as I'll be on holiday then... oh well hopefully the logs will be of good use)
<ogra_> the last one we worked on pretty specific HW issues, not sure how helpful the logs actually are
<Saviq> ogra_, hey, we're doing another switchover, can we ask for -chewie +indicator-network in ubuntu-touch?
 * ogra_ humps Saviq's leg ... 
<ogra_> Saviq, indeed !!!
<ogra_> \o/
<Saviq> uh oh...
<ogra_> heh
 * davmor2 takes ogra_ to the vets for neutering 
<ogra_> lol
<Saviq> dednick, ubuntu-touch being taken care of ↑
<Saviq> ogra_, can we somehow do s/chewie/indicator-network/ on dist-upgrade or is it not worth it?
<Saviq> ogra_, or will it get apt-get autoremoved actually?
<ogra_> you would have to conflict/break on chewie from the indicator package to have it removed
<ogra_> the seeds and metapackages dont handle package removals
<ogra_> (confolcts/breaks/replaces actually i think)
<dednick> Saviq, ogra_: indicator-network has conflict with chewie
<ogra_> ah,good
<Saviq> dednick, ah!
<ogra_> then this should just work
<Saviq> good!
<dholbach> ogra_, tomorrow
<ogra_> oh, ok
 * ogra_ thought next thu.
 * ogra_ spots 20130819.19 on the dashbard and grins
<sil2100> nerochiaro: ubuntu-ui-extras in -proposed
<nerochiaro> sil2100: excellent. what's the process from there ?
<cyphermox_> davmor2: I did land NM yesterday, I think it probably should be on the image already but if not you can always update to get it
<davmor2> cyphermox_: yeah apparently the image is broken with a cpu eater
<cyphermox_> dah
<ogra_> not more than all the ones before
<ogra_> its just that we now have a test for this
<dholbach> ralsina, so on today's image I could see mhall119's xda app, install it, but not launch it - do you have an idea why?
<RobbyF> it's fake
<RobbyF> an example
<didrocks> barry: hey, tell me once you are around (for mock & sytem update ;))
<Spii> Hey, I am trying to port ubuntu-touch preview to my htc (villec2) but I get the following error while compiling: No rule to make target 'out/target/product/villec2/obj/SHARED_LIBRARIES/libgenlock_intermediates/export_includes', needed by 'out/target/product/villec2/obj/SHARED_LIBRARIES/camera.msm8660_intermediates/import_includes
<Spii> It happens when I add in the subdirs from 'build/core/main.mk' the 'device/htc \'
<ralsina> dholbach: there are some issues with the apps, and/or interactions with click package installer
<asac> jcollado: what do you think about calendar?
<asac> worth retryuing?
<asac> jcollado: and calc? (both mako)
<asac> balloons: please check out latest from mako
<asac> weather seems to be still a problem (guess IS)
<asac> but the others feel pretty close, but just not there :)
<asac> err maguro for now
<ogra_> asac, calendar and calc are both ueventd issues
<ogra_> (the new test is great)
<ogra_> seems grouper fails due to pulse all the time
<diwic> pulse?
<asac> ogra_: right... hence i hoped for a retry
<ogra_> diwic, yeah, thats the new system settle tests that no runs before app tests on the devices ... here is grouper, scroll down to the top output
<ogra_> http://reports.qa.ubuntu.com/smokeng/saucy/image/3687/ubuntu-weather-app-autopilot/292290/
<asac> yeah pulse is creating issues on grouper
<ogra_> pulse hogs the CPU on the grouper default image
<asac> didnt want to put that on priority though :)
<asac> but interesting that one can observe this now :)
<asac> like it
<ogra_> well, diwic works on it right now
<ogra_> and he has a grouper :)
<ogra_> diwic, btw, how do we proceed with maguro and pulse now ?
<ogra_> i really think the image isnt ok
<ogra_> (wrt phone-app not starting on incoming calls etc)
<diwic> ogra_, so; something weird has happened here on my N4. I'm getting minute-long delays when trying to open the sound card, and dmesg errors related to q6
<diwic> ogra_, I think q6 is some sort of audio dsp on the N4
<ogra_> diwic, are you sure its not ueventd hanging ?
<ogra_> (and keeping it to busy to come up faater)
<ogra_> *faster
<diwic> ogra_, with error messages like this? http://bpaste.net/show/124594/
<ogra_> if ueventd hangs all HW management misbehaves
<diwic> ogra_, how do I detect if ueventd has hanged?
<ogra_> so it could well cause this ... best check first with top
<ogra_> you should see it eating 90% of your CPU
<ogra_> if thats the case, just reboot
<jcollado> asac: Scheduled a new run for both (ueventd cpu problem)
<asac> cool
<diwic> ogra_, okay, I'll check this the next time it happens
<ogra_> its a boot race, i would just check after each reboot
<ogra_> you should see it pretty immediately
<ogra_> if it is there the device gets pretty useless
<diwic> ogra_, it seemed to happen all the time yesterday evening...and once today, but now I can't seem to reproduce, so maybe you're right
<ogra_> yeah, its a known issue multiple people are working on
<ogra_> intrestingly it only happens on mako
<rsalveti> morning
<ogra_> moaning
<sergiusens> rsalveti: good morning!
<sergiusens> ogra_: stop moaning and get stuff DONE :-P
<ogra_> haha
<cyphermox> sergiusens: I might need to pick you brain later to try to reinstall my chromebook :)
<diwic> wohoo, speakermode now works on the pulseuadio image
<sergiusens> cyphermox: sure, I just went with precise, feels faster and I get a smooth unity (2d) :-)
<sergiusens> diwic: \o/
<cyphermox> dah
<cyphermox> you're useless then :)
<sergiusens> cyphermox: you want saucy?
<cyphermox> yup
<diwic> ogra_, so, did you try +phablet10 version of pulseaudio ?
<sergiusens> cyphermox: the problem with saucy is that with all the armhf tricks going on we get a really unstable system and I plan to take this to the sprint
<cyphermox> sergiusens: ack
<sergiusens> cyphermox: just use the one script to rule them all and select saucy ;-)
<cyphermox> well I'll just have to bring my chromebook to the sprint as well then
<cyphermox> the one script?
<cyphermox> urgh
<sergiusens> cyphermox: one sec
<cyphermox> not some script written by someone nobody knows?
<diwic> ogra_, as for the phone app I've discovered that if you're not connected to the mobile network, the phone app does nothing when you press the dial button
<sergiusens> cyphermox: yeah that one, but hwr did do some fixes, the code is on github
<sergiusens> cyphermox: https://github.com/jay0lee/chrubuntu-script
<cyphermox> ogra_: so, with the cpu hog, not a good idea to flash pending?
<sergiusens> cyphermox: look at the last contributors ;-)
<rsalveti> diwic: nice work :-)
<rsalveti> ogra_: latest pulseaudio image should behave similarly as the default one
<rsalveti> updated the seeds yesterday to reflect the new broken indicators :P
<rsalveti> sergiusens: buenos dias
<rsalveti> brb, coffee
<sergiusens> rsalveti: tudo bom?
<diwic> sound indicator mute + volume working in PulseAudio image too
<cyphermox> rsalveti: broken indicators/
<cyphermox> ?
<Kaleo> Mirv: you have to remove the line 1228 of the file where it crashes
<Kaleo> Mirv: it's just a debug line
<Kaleo> Mirv: that does not check if the pointer is valid
<Mirv> Kaleo: "qDebug() << d->devicePixelRatio;"? ok, trying with that, thanks
<cd8l> Hello i want to install ubuntu on my tablette
<Kaleo> Mirv: yep
<ogra_> diwic, well, if i manually start it to make a call everything but audio works
<tsdgeos> cd8l: have you checked it is a supported model?
<ogra_> diwic, i havent tried phablet10 yet ... sorry, doing now
<cd8l> Non c'est jsutement un modèle chinois
<cd8l> I'm looking https://developers.google.com/android/nexus/images
<ogra_> cyphermox, the cpu hog has always been there
<rsalveti> cyphermox: broken as not working with the same functionality as before :-)
<ogra_> flash away ...
<tsdgeos> cd8l: i guess everyone will be happier if you try to use english isntead of french
<diwic> ogra_, cool
<ogra_> jcollado, seems calculator and weather did hit ueventd again
<ogra_> even in the retired tests
<cd8l> Oki @TSDgeos i have tablet i want to install ubuntu on so my tablet don't exsit in the listing
<tsdgeos> cd8l: which listing? https://developers.google.com/android/nexus/images ?
<rsalveti> ogra_: should hopefully have some news on that topic later today :-)
<ogra_> rsalveti, yay
<cd8l> Yes https://developers.google.com/android/nexus/images
<rsalveti> need to sort out the android package as well
<rsalveti> xnox: are you fully back as well?
<tsdgeos> cd8l: that is the wrong list
<ogra_> was he ever gone ?
<cd8l> Give me good list
<tsdgeos> cd8l: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Devices
<rsalveti> ogra_: well, there was debconf last week afaik
<Stskeeps>  /g aard
<Stskeeps> (ignore me..)
 * ogra_ ignores Stskeeps 
<ogra_> rsalveti, i know ... i thougth xnox wasnt there
<dholbach> ralsina, do we have bugs for those?
<ralsina> dholbach: it's a review problem on one hand
<dholbach> in which sense?
<ralsina> dholbach: OTOH I am not sure... alecu? ^
<cd8l> @tsdgeos thx i'm looking
<ralsina> dholbach: it's probably a colin thing and/or a sdk thing
<dholbach> ralsina, it'd be good  if there was some kind of bug report for it, where we can track it
<dholbach> or can point people to :)
<alecu> dholbach: the problem with mhall119's app seem to be in the manifest inside the click package
<dholbach> alecu, ah ok, so an app with a fixed manifest would work?
<ralsina> dholbach: yes, the apps by sergiusens work
<alecu> dholbach: I think yes
<dpm> fginther, if you're around, any ideas why this MR is failing? The Jenkins URL for the logs does not seem to exist -> https://code.launchpad.net/~rpadovani/ubuntu-calculator-app/1203090/+merge/179431
<sergiusens> dholbach: alecu it's an sdk issue, the sdk creates an old manifest
<ogra_> diwic, soo ... recieving calls still doesnt work, making calls at least gets me a speaker phone mow
<ogra_> *now
<alecu> ralsina, dholbach: the thing is that the apps packaged by sergiusens are not in the click index yet
<ralsina> alecu: indeed
<diwic> ogra_, so calling out works, and you have audio in both directions ?
<sergiusens> alecu: should they?
<alecu> ralsina, dholbach: beuno proposed to create the official ubuntu account and to upload those apps
<ogra_> diwic, in fact i have a squeeking feedback between my right and left hand :)
<ogra_> diwic, none of the mute buttons in the phone app work
<alecu> sergiusens: if we want people to install them, and to update them, then yes: we want them on the click index
<sergiusens> alecu: do we have a way to automate uploads? if there's an api I can use from jenkins, I'll do that, well, let's discuss during the meeting
<beuno> I did, I have not decided what email address that should go to yet, or how I'd get access to that address
<ralsina> alecu, sergiusens: sounds like a good idea... will also help us test updates :-)
<dholbach> alecu, ok, let's try to get mhall119 to upload with a fixed manifest later on then and see if that works
<beuno> sergiusens, there is no api
<beuno> to upload to the store
<diwic> ogra_, right, but you only need audio working in one direction to get feedback
<beuno> it's on the roadmap, but post 13.10
<Kaleo> Mirv: hey
<dholbach> alecu, ralsina, beuno: in any case it was already GREAT to see that I could check the list of available apps and install - that's great already :)
<Kaleo> Mirv: there is a new MR for the patch: https://codereview.qt-project.org/#patch,all,63440,1
<Kaleo> Mirv: same patch but without the qdebug :)
<ogra_> diwic, i could talk to myself ... seems to have all worked, but in speaker mode and only for making calls
<sergiusens> ralsina: alecu: all those apps are supposed to be preinstalled, but I imagine we want a similar story to android where you can update apps without updating the whole OS
<ralsina> sergiusens: exactly
<alecu> sergiusens: right
<ralsina> so, eventually we need to make that easy/easier
<diwic> ogra_, so the speaker-mode thing will be working if you upgrade telepathy-ofono to the version that's currently building
<ogra_> ok
<diwic> ogra_, I haven't tested the mute buttons
<xnox> ogra_:  rsalveti: i'm back at work this week. last week was busy at debconf.
<sergiusens> beuno: is that planned? the api I mean
<diwic> ogra_, i e, switching between earpiece and speaker for voice calls
<ogra_> xnox, ah, i thought you didnt go
<ogra_> diwic, right
<beuno> sergiusens, yes, but november-decemberish
<alecu> beuno: so, in the absence of apps that have the right manifest, I think we can manually upload a few of sergiusens' apps to the ubuntu account, to test the rest of the journey
<rsalveti> xnox: cool, want to sort out the android package, to make sure it's using the orig tarball produced by http://phablet.ubuntu.com/export/
<fginther> dpm, the jenkins server that holds the logs is currently down. I'm working on it
<beuno> alecu, maybe. I've seen rumours that they are arch-dependant
<beuno> if they are, I think that's a no-go?
<sergiusens> beuno: only filemanager and terminal
<sergiusens> all others aren't
<dpm> thanks fginther
<alecu> beuno: in any case we can remove them from the index afterwards, right?
<beuno> right
<beuno> well,it gets messy to add/remove
<beuno> but if there are multiarch ones, we can upload those
<beuno> I'll figure out the account today
<slangasek> asac, ogra_: we discussed ueventd yesterday, but rsalveti said he would work on it only today
<ogra_> and so he is i think :)
<rsalveti> yup, on it
<ogra_> so we go for a split solution ?
<ogra_> part in ueventd itself and the upstart bridge ?
<rsalveti> well, I'm checking how to stop ueventd now after the container is fully up
<rsalveti> and then we'll work syncing with upstart once the new release is in
<ogra_> how do you knwo it is fully up ?
<rsalveti> that's what I'm trying to figure out now :-)
<ogra_> heh
<ogra_> good luck
<ogra_> i still find it curious that the problem only shows on mako
<rsalveti> yeah, I could reproduce it easily yesterday when testing mir
<ogra_> awe, "Aug 21 13:06:43 ubuntu-phablet ofonod[1118]: Requested file structure differs from SIM: 6fb7"
<ogra_> should i be worried ?
<awe> ogra_, any other symptoms?
<ogra_> awe, well, as described in the other channel ... phone app doesnt come up on incoming calls, outgoing works
<awe> I've seen that error quite often, but haven't spent any time investigating
<ogra_> k
<ogra_> so it shouldnt affect the above
<awe> ogra_, definitely has nothing to do with that
<ogra_> yeah
<ogra_> diwic, bah, in second try after another reboot i  dont have the speakerphone on outgoing calls anymore
<diwic> ogra_, could you be more specific?
<ogra_> diwic, i rebooted and made an outgoing call... no audio at all in the app
<diwic> ogra_, hrm, okay
<ogra_> while before there was speaker phone mode
<ogra_> (before the reboot)
<ogra_> i didnt make any changes between the two calls ... apart from rebooting
<diwic> ogra_, telepathy-ofono has finished building, can you try updating?
<ogra_> yep, doing
<diwic> it should be 20130821 +pulseaudio1
<didrocks> gema_: I need to continue on system settings for the update panel, can't join the hangout
<ogra_> diwic, no go
<ogra_> no audio at all all over
<ogra_> and phone app still doesnt come up on incoming
<diwic> ogra_, okay. Can you verify by "pactl list cards" if the profile switches so that it is on "Voice Call" when you're on a call and "HiFi" when you're not?
<ogra_> awe, http://paste.ubuntu.com/6010295/ anything obvious in my radio log ?
<diwic> ogra_, and also with "pactl list sinks" if the port changes between "Speaker" and "Earpiece" ?
<ogra_> diwic, hmmm
<ogra_> diwic, there seems to be no such command anymore
<diwic> ogra_, sudo apt-get install pulseaudio-utils ?
<diwic> ogra_, I didn't add it to the image by default, so if you reflashe
<diwic> d
<ogra_> well, yes, but wasnt it there yesterday ?
<ogra_> ah
<ogra_> indeed i did
<ogra_> haha
 * ogra_ just got an SMS from his mailbox 
<ogra_> so at least that works ...
<awe> ogra_, are you trying to diagnose why the phone-app doesn't launch?
<ogra_> awe, yeah
<awe> do you get a ringtone?
<awe> ogra_, the radio log is waay too low level
<awe> unless you suspect you're not getting an incoming call from rild
<ogra_> well, syslog doesnt have anything special for ofono
<awe> do verify message traffic back & forth
<ogra_> at least it doesnt look like it does
<awe> it's best to run ofonod in the foreground
<awe> and use OFONO_RIL_TRACE=y ofonod ...
<awe> in the foreground
<awe> ( don't forget the -n )
<ogra_> diwic, http://paste.ubuntu.com/6010326/
<ogra_> awe, will do
<ogra_> diwic, seems its all suspended
<awe> ogra_, you can also just use -d */voicecall.c, and look for voicecall debug messages
<ogra_> ok
<awe> especially "Answering a current call"
<diwic> ogra_, that looks like the correct state if you're *not* on a call.
<ogra_> yes
<ogra_> hmm
<ogra_> and now i cant make outgoing calls anumore
<ogra_> diwic, http://paste.ubuntu.com/6010343/
<ogra_> so it seems to switch profiles just fine
<diwic> ogra_, hmm, but it does not have any port
<ogra_> (not that i get *any* audio atm ... or any working call)
<diwic> ogra_, "Active Port: [Out] Speaker" is missing from the voice call paste
<diwic> (or earpiece)
<barry> didrocks: hi
<didrocks> barry: hey!
<didrocks> how are you?
<barry> didrocks: good!  how about you? :)
<mhall119> seb128: jasoncwarner__: what's the progress on getting UDS sessions for the client track?
<seb128> mhall119, no idea, I'm swamped with settings work, no time for vUDS yet
<didrocks> barry: was firedrill today, but finally back on the system update
<didrocks> barry: so, basically, without the mock, I think I wired up anything I can
<didrocks> barry: but it's wayyyy longer without it
<mhall119> seb128: UDS is next week
<didrocks> do you think you will have it soon?
<seb128> mhall119, yeah, doesn't change the fact that I'm crazy busy
<ogra_> like everyone
<ogra_> that "mid cycle" UDS ide should really be re-toucght
<mhall119> sil2100: jasoncwarner__: how about you guys, will you have time to add Client sessions?
<ogra_> *idea
<barry> didrocks: i have meetings this morning, but then i'm totally focused on the dbus+mocks.  i hope to have something by my eod
<mhall119> ogra_: it's a good time to re-evaluate the last UDS's work items while there's still some time to adjust before release
<didrocks> barry: ok, I'm afraid we won't have the ui ready by tomorrow (rock solid)
<ogra_> mhall119, thats something every team should do every now and then without needing a vUDS
<didrocks> barry: do you want that we refine some test cases?
<didrocks> barry: and btw, on your branch: you didn't rename Reboot() as ApplyUpdate() (noticed you did other signal name change)
<barry> didrocks: yes,  maybe add use cases to the wiki page?
<ogra_> mhall119, we managed that for years in weekly team meetings, no idea why we need a whole UDS for it, it just stalls development for a week
<didrocks> barry: ok, will do it
<barry> didrocks: TDD!  it'll get renamed as i adapt the tests
<didrocks> great!
<barry> it's always harder to modify existing tests than write new ones ;)
<cyphermox> ChickenCutlass: you mentioned bluetooth qt API ?
<ChickenCutlass> cyphermox, yeah.  pmcgowan  was playing around with it a few days ago.
<cyphermox> oh, right
<ogra_> mhall119, and given that we are 8 months away from a  releasable phone image but have to deliver it in 3, stopping for a week seems like a not well throught through thing
<cyphermox> pmcgowan: do you know where I can get the code / which package I need?
<awe> ChickenCutlass, cyphermox, it's pretty out of date...has a min requirement of Bluez3
<awe> cyphermox, I *think* it's builtin
<awe> but pmcgowan would know for sure
<awe> the bt stuff is one of the packages that's not officially supported in qt5.1
<ChickenCutlass> awe, a lot of modules are not officially supported in 5.1
<ChickenCutlass> awe, we still use them anyway
<awe> it looks like it was renamed/moved from QtBluetooth to QtConnectivity
<awe> ChickenCutlass, that doesn't mean they're of any use.  ;)-
<awe> ChickenCutlass, frankly there's a lot of overlap with the functions of gnome-bluetooth
<awe> and zero support for BLE as far as I can tell...
<diwic> ogra_, so, I've pushed a new telepathy-ofono to the ppa that hopefully will not switch to voice call until you actually pick up the call.
<ogra_> diwic, that means never on my side currently
<ogra_> (since i cant pick up from a non existing phone app)
<diwic> ogra_, it just seems like you run into non-pulseaudio related issues here
<diwic> ogra_, like "non existing phone app", eh?
<ogra_> diwic, well, it makes moving forward with the testing extremely hard
<diwic> ogra_, maybe you can launch phone-app from the terminal instead?
<ogra_> well, i tried launching it when a call comes in, but it doesnt seem to interact with  the phone stack at all
<awe> cyphermox, http://doc-snapshot.qt-project.org/qt-mobility/qtconnectivity.html
<awe> cyphermox, and: https://github.com/qtproject/qtconnectivity
<diwic> ogra_, maybe we can discuss how to move forward on the standup
<ogra_> davmor2, popey, can i has a test of 20130821 ?  from the automated tests it looks good
<ogra_> diwic, yeah
<ogra_> diwic, do you use the pulse armhf.zip with the cdimage mako.zip ?  or do you use any special android layer for your setup ?
<davmor2> ogra_: already installed it just grabbing contacts
<ogra_> davmor2, great, so it looks ok to you ?
<diwic> ogra_, that's correct, the --pending cdimage-touch and the pulse armhf.zip
<ogra_> ok
<ogra_> then i use the same
<davmor2> cyphermox: what version of nm has your fix I still have no 3g
<popey> ogra_: sure thing
<diwic> ogra_, let's just try one more thing. Skip the phone app if it's not working, and do this.
<awe> davmor2, 0.9.8.0-0ubuntu17
<diwic> ogra_, pulseaudio -k
<ogra_> popey, thx
<awe> it's in the bug
<popey> ogra_: already have it on my device, done most of the testing
<davmor2> awe: thanks dude
<diwic> ogra_, pulseaudio -vvvv 2>&1 | tee /tmp/pulse.log
<awe> davmor2, np
<diwic> ogra_, pactl set-card-profile 0 HiFi
<diwic> ogra_, pactl set-card-profile 0 "Voice Call"
<diwic> ogra_, pactl set-card-profile 0 HiFi
<diwic> ogra_, then press ctrl-c in the pulseaudio window
<diwic> ogra_, and send /tmp/pulse.log to me
<cyphermox> davmor2: 0.9.8.0-0ubuntu17
<ogra_> diwic, woah
<ogra_> diwic, "pulseaudio -vvvv 2>&1 | tee /tmp/pulse.log" rebooted the phone
<diwic> ogra_, eeh
<diwic> ogra_, that's ...interesting
<ogra_> diwic, well, we have that boot crash from time to time with maguro ... where it explodes in flames when it loads the soundcard driver
<ogra_> i suspect that was related
<mfisch> mhr3_: good morning and thanks for idea on an override to test, none of the other ones I know work
<diwic> ogra_, what exactly does "explodes in flames" mean?
<ogra_> diwic, the phone reboots before even getting to the initrd
<diwic> ogra_, repeatedly or just once?
<ogra_> exactly at the point where it inits the sound driver
<ogra_> once
<davmor2> cyphermox, awe: I'm assuming the never is a bad thing right ? /234308342877614/context1 344e5cdc-0bbf-7588-5cc6-61138f7c6b94   gsm               never
<ogra_> it only happens very rarely
<cyphermox> davmor2: no, it's not a bad thing
<cyphermox> that just means the connection was never activated before
<cyphermox> but at least it's there -- previously it wouldn't have been, AFAIK
<awe> cyphermox, well that's the connection he's trying to activate
<davmor2> cyphermox: yeap but I'm trying to use it
<awe> ;D
<awe> davmor2, let's back up a sec...
<cyphermox> then we're talking about a different bug than the provisioning...
<awe> do you have the new NM installed on your phone?
<awe> and I assume maguro?
<davmor2> awe: that's the next thing
<awe> davmor2, we need a little more context please
<davmor2> awe:  installed is  0.9.8.0-0ubuntu17    I have done a phablet-flash cdimage-touch --pending --wipe and tried to connect with 3g without enabling anything else
<ogra_> diwic, you got mail
<diwic> ogra_, thanks, analyzing now
<awe> davmor2, maguro?
<davmor2> awe: Yeap sorry
<awe> k
<awe> so.... what does 'list-contexts' tell you?
<awe> if you see you're context with the 'Settings' properties showing IP, route, ...
<awe> then NM activated the context
<davmor2> awe: one second, just looking into an issue with an app install for my actual job :D back in a bit
<awe> also, as we have a bug for this, it'd be helpful to add your syslog and all the details to a new comment, so we can dig a bit deeper
<mhall119> ogra_: having a UDS lets us do the same thing we did within out teams out in the public
<sil2100> mhall119: will coordinate with didrocks later an try to deal with this ;)
<mhall119> thank you sil2100
<didrocks> mhall119: will probably be on Friday, there are deliverables beforehand
<didrocks> and production to keep going
<ogra_> mhall119, it was always public
<mhall119> didrocks: sil2100: understood, the sooner the better though, so people can plan their schedules around it next week
<didrocks> mhall119: right, doing as much as we can…
<mhall119> I know :)
<ogra_> mhall119, it just didnt cost us a week of really needed developer time
<didrocks> with the resources and constraints people put on us
<diwic> ogra_, hmm, I think I need to adjust the VoiceCall UCM file to make sure that file and the audio HAL does not step on each other's toes
<davmor2> mhall119: which 3 core apps are click, is it the 3 that don't have icons?
<diwic> ogra_, however getting it right can be slightly tricky without knowing the hardware
<mhall119> davmor2: dropping-letters, sudoku and stock-ticker
<ogra_> diwic, well, it is a pandaboard in a case ... except not ...
<ogra_> :)
<davmor2> mhall119: stock ticker, sudoku and Unity ...uncher are the 3 I see with no icons
<davmor2> mhall119: dropping letters does though
<mhall119> odd, wonder why dropping-letters is different
<ogra_> jcollado, seems weather app needs another poke
<ogra_> (it fell over again)
<davmor2> awe: right I'm back with you. Sorry about work getting in the way then :)
<awe> davmor2, np
<awe> fyi, I reproduced it myself
<awe> cyphermox, ^^
<awe> I'll update the bug with my details
<cyphermox> this is a different bug
<awe> cyphermox, race between ofono provision plugin & NM
<cyphermox> unless you can provably say that ofono's provisioning did run and NM didn't pick up the connection, but having a connection in nm con shows the provisioning got picked up
<cyphermox> awe: this is a different bug
<awe> looks like *exactly* the problem you were trying to fix
<cyphermox> no
<awe> cyphermox, I'm not going to argue with you over IRC about this
<awe> I will grab the logs and add the the bug
<cyphermox> you guys were asking about NM not picking up new contexts from ofono -- if you see a connection in nmcli con, then it's a different bug
<diwic> ogra_, I adjusted it and sent an email to you, let's see if this one works better
<ogra_> ok
<jcollado> ogra_: That one failed three times in a row, I don't think it's wort running it again. What do you think psivaa?
<awe> cyphermox, the bug title says "Mobile data not always activated properly"
<ogra_> jcollado, it fiailed all three times on ueventd
<awe> again, let's look at the details, and if it makes sense to open a new bug, so be it
<cyphermox> yet the description was different
<cyphermox> please do file a separate bug
<awe> yea...not so quick
<popey> ogra_: gsm still doesn't work in 20130821
<ogra_> jcollado, so getting one test without ueventd blocking the whole system would be good
<awe> again, let's figure what's not working first
<awe> then shoot later
<davmor2> cyphermox:  popey hit by it too
<ogra_> popey, did it work in 18 or 19 (or whatever you used before)
<awe> I just reproduced it
<cyphermox> above all, I'll need full debug logs
<popey> ogra_: yes, after a nm restart
<awe> you didn't last time
<awe> ;)
<ogra_> popey, ah, so no regression, fine then
<popey> OSK still glitchy on rotate too
<ogra_> right, i'm only intrested in pbvious regressions
<ogra_> else i'll happily release
<popey> ok
<ogra_> i/d just like to see that weather app tests at least run once
<psivaa> jcollado: on mako as you are doing it's worth rerunning. sorry did not see that
<ogra_> then we should eb good
<davmor2> ogra_: rotate laggy and using loads of cpu, no gsm, 3 icon missing from apps, and I haven't tried much else yet
<ogra_> davmor2, anything an obvious regression twowards the last image ?
<popey> none of those are regressions though
<jcollado> ogra_, psivaa: Ok, one more time.
<davmor2> ogra_: OUCH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Don't turn on loud speaker I can still hear the squeal
<ogra_> davmor2, well, i have no sound at all here ... playing with the pulse image since two days
<davmor2> ogra_: creates a nice feedback loop that just gets louder
<ogra_> but calling the phone in my right hand from the one in my left hand gets funnily loud if both are on speaker
<davmor2> ogra_: this was mobile to landline enable loudspeaker instant feedback
<josesitos> Is this an os for iPod touch
<ogra_> yep, i had the same here ... the one time audio wroked
<ogra_> josesitos, no
<popey> oooh loudspeaker works now
<popey> yay
<ogra_> popey, well, FSVO works :P
<popey> hmm, screensaver kicks in if you hold it to your ear
<popey> s/screensaver/lock screen/
<davmor2> popey: known issue
<popey> k
<ogra_> thats a good thing though
<popey> no
<popey> because i cant get back to the phone app
<ogra_> or would you want your ear to end the call by accident ?
<popey> i would want the phone app to be the first thing i see when i take it away from my ear
<josesitos> Hi
<popey> not the welcome screen
<ogra_> ah, well, not getting back to it on unlock is a bug
<popey> now my phone is stuck on a call and i cant unlock to end it
<popey> power button does nothing
<davmor2> ogra_: no the proximity works so blanks the screen,  but when you take it away from your ear it should be back to the phone app not the lock screen
<ogra_> uuh, hope you have a flatrate then ...
<annerajb> ogra_, which file stats surfaceflinger in the rootfs?
 * popey adb shells in and kills the phone app
<ogra_> annerajb, init.rc
 * popey reboots to make sure
<annerajb> ogra_, that's on /init.rc right?
<josesitos> Is this system for my iPod
<ogra_> thats inside the container
<ogra_> josesitos, no
<josesitos> Can fit
<w-flo> josesitos, only special ubuntu devices like the ubuntu edge and some android devices are supported
<annerajb> ogra_, where is the path to the container ??
<popey> bah, phone dead
<ogra_> /var/lib/lxc/android
<davmor2> and on reboot popey is greeted by a really import text message
<popey> red light of doom
<ogra_> annerajb, copy rootfs/init.rc to overlays/ there edit it and reboot ... the container will use whats in the overlay file
<josesitos> Ok thanks
<davmor2> popey: man that'll teach me to text you :)
<mfisch> ogra_: can you tell me how your h/w specific tarball is built? we're going to use a similar mechanism for the customization tarball
<mfisch> fginther: ^^^
<Blal> Hey, sorry if it's a stupid question, but is there a way to set APNs in Touch yet?
<Blal> or is mobile data not even ready
<Blal> I saw the switch so
<ogra_> mfisch, it comes from the android source package
<ogra_> mfisch, the android binary package has alll imgs and zips an android build produces
<annerajb> josesitos, i started  looking into it..
<mfisch> ogra_: so you just copy that over to cdimage?
<sergiusens> Blal: yes, but from the cli
<Blal> Is there a guide? Google just returns forums where peopel are saying "3g not ready"
<Blal> I guess I'm just playing around so it doesn't matter too much
<sergiusens> Blal: that is, if it is not autodetected from the mobile broadband provider info database
<annerajb> josesitos, to start a open boot loader is needed to replace the apple bootloader and development of that stopped last year. additionally they only had it vaguely working on ipad 2g and old ipods since new devices required to reverse engineer and create a open bootloader.
<Blal> Well, it's because
<annerajb> josesitos, if it where to be started today it could be done in around 4 years...
<Blal> I'm on GiffGaff in the UK, which is based on another netowkr (O2) but has a different APN
<Blal> so I always have to set it manually
<ogra_> diwic, YAY !
<sergiusens> Blal: run /usr/share/ofono/scripts/list-contexts
<sergiusens> Blal: to see how it's setup
<ogra_> diwic, outgoing calll works, speakerphone switch as well as mute workj too
<ogra_> just incomong doesnt
<diwic> ogra_, oh! progress!
<sergiusens> Blal: and play with /usr/share/ofono/scripts/set-context-property to change any of those
<Blal> I'm guessing this is done over adb? Thanks for the help
<diwic> ogra_, now, never reboot your phone
 * ogra_ relocates for meeting
<ogra_> haha, yeah
<diwic> ogra_, because that caused problems last time ;-)
<annerajb> ogra_, if i dont have a /data/ubuntu/rootfs/init.rc should that be included inside the saucy-preinstalled-touch-armhf.zip?
<annerajb> i assume my image is broken?
<ogra_> annerajb, /data/ubuntu/rootfs ???
<ogra_> where would such a dir come from ?
<annerajb> i am on recovery so that's how it moutns /data
<annerajb> oops sorry
<annerajb> ogra_, /data/ubuntu/init.rc
<pmcgowan> awe, cyphermox the QtConnectivity package provides the QtBluetooth module
<cyphermox> thanks
<bfiller> didrocks: howdy! I just sent you email about a bunch of new telephony related packages that we need to get landed. more work for your team :)
<bfiller> didrocks: let me know if you have any questions about it
<awe> pmcgowan, ack
<didrocks> bfiller: hey!
<didrocks> bfiller: so, from the email, there are 4 packages to put under dailies
<didrocks> and 1 just a one time sponsor?
<didrocks> (as we are not upstream for it)
<didrocks> am I right?
<bfiller> didrocks: that is correct
<didrocks> bfiller: ok, all dependencies are in distro (or in this set)?
<bfiller> didrocks: yes I believe so
<didrocks> bfiller: will get back to you, will dispatch that tomorrow morning and we will try to put as much as possible before EOW
<bfiller> didrocks: sounds great, thank you
<didrocks> (we already have 3 other components to NEW, so sitting in the queue) ;)
<didrocks> yw!
<ogra_> asac, 0821 looks fine now (thanks jcollado for giving back the weather again) ... i'll release it after the meeting
<asac> ogra_: looks good indeed
<asac> better than ever again, right? :)
<asac> thanks for pushing
 * asac wants to grab latest
<asac> plars: did we hear anything about the firewall ticket for our weather app testing?
<mhall119> seb128: Kaleo: are there any docs for using gsettings within a QML app?
<seb128> mhall119, not that I know of
<mhall119> Kaleo: didn't this get added to the MainView or something?
<sergiusens> jdstrand: going back to debs for phone-app and such, will those also run unconfined or should we think about confinement as well
<mhall119> where is bzoltan today?
<plars> asac: nothing for certain, they just said they intend to work on it this week
<didrocks> barry: FYI, I can't debug without the mock, QtDbus doesn't listen to the signal I sent by hand apparently (even if I see them on dbus-monitor)
<jdstrand> sergiusens: for now the phone-app should use unconfined I think because it needs access to ofono/telepathy that won't be available as policy groups
<jdstrand> sergiusens: since it is packaged as a deb, it also allows for specialized confinement if we decide to do that
<barry> didrocks: ack
<plars> asac: it will need some adjustment on our side to switch to the new one, and one test will need adjusting since it won't be able to access the lab network after we switch over
<sergiusens> jdstrand: ok, this is not an urgent thing we need to tackle, just want to checklist it
<tsdgeos> ricmm: ping
<lool> sergiusens: stgraber tells me that as soon as we make /opt/click.u.c read-writable, it wont get updates from system image updates
<asac> plars: ok. sounds like we know what to do once they deliver
<plars> asac: yes
<annerajb> ogra_,  i dont seen to find a init.rc not sure if my rootfs is messed up or if it's dynamically copied from /system or something like that
<lool> sergiusens: it seems it would be a good idea to switch ASAP to the mechanism we discussed: clicks in e.g. /usr/share/clicks-to-load-on-boot and upstart job to check + install them on boot
<ogra_> annerajb, after boot with a started container you should find it in /var/lib/lxc/android
<annerajb> ogra_, i cannot access my device after boot so where does it reside before boot?
<ogra_> it isnt populated if the container isnt running
<ogra_> inside /boot/android-ramdisk.img
<stgraber> lool: well, it's been marked writable a couple weeks ago by mfisch, so I won't make it any worse
<stgraber> lool: I'm just changing /opt to /opt/click.ubuntu.com, but the effect is already there today
<npm> Todays update to ubuntu-sdk gave errors: "ubuntu-sdk : Depends: qtcreator-plugin-ubuntu but it is not going to be installed // Depends: qtcreator-plugin-ubuntu-cordova but it is not going to be installed" ... any suggested workarounds?
<annerajb> ogra_, all right ill look into that since when my device boots i get no adb. but the serial shows it started surfaceflinger drm pvrdsd among many other processes
<mfisch> lool: stgraber: there's a bug in click that is still preventing it from working when /opt is r/wable
<mfisch> you may need to chown it still
<ogra_> annerajb, well, the logs should have something about adb not starting
<lool> stgraber: right, the point is that IIUC we're not getting updates to anything under that path
<lool> mfisch: oh wow
<annerajb> ogra_, which logs?? i coudnt find any logs after restarting the device and mouting /data on recovery
<lool> mfisch: that's bad
<lool> mfisch: do you have details
<annerajb> ogra_, and the logs i foudn werent that meaningful
<ogra_> annerajb, well, there should be stuff in /var/log
<mfisch> lool: yeah, I got lost in the code that was trying to determine permissions. Let me forward it to you.
<annerajb> ogra_, http://pastebin.com/qmsfPnaA that's a cat * of /var/log/upstart
<sergiusens> lool: ack. This is going to be intense
<ogra_> upstart definitely logs in 7var/log7upstart
<annerajb> i deleted all the other logs and they never getting written
<npm> Is this the wrong channel to discuss the ubuntu-sdk?
<annerajb> ogra_, yeah that paste bin has the only logs from upstart
<ogra_> annerajb, syslog ? dmesg ? kerne.log ?
<mfisch> lool: I sent it to cj, but I think he's still out
<ogra_> (one level higher indeed)
<lool> mfisch: until next week yes
<lool> mfisch: we need to fix this this week though
<lool> sergiusens: thankfully I heard coffee is pretty good im south america  :-P
<lool> *in
 * lool is ashamed never to have visited though
<annerajb> ogra_, just deleted everything on the /data/var/log/ folder to see if it get's recreated (afaik it dosnt)
<ogra_> that would mean rsyslog never starts
<mfisch> lool: I have this dconf stuff working end to end, looking at a different wallpaper now
<sergiusens> lool: we were waiting for a UDS in the south :-)
<Kaleo> mhall119: not that I know
<annerajb> ogra_, where is rsyslog started? on the init.rc or by upstart?
<mfisch> we can use the olympic park in brazil for UDS in 2015
<lool> mfisch: \o/
<ogra_> annerajb, upstart ...
<ogra_> annerajb, the init.rc is not relevant at all for anything
<ogra_> (apart from running the container later)
<annerajb> hmmm
<ogra_> something blocks your boot i'd say
<annerajb> nothing shows up on the serial
<annerajb> as in no error
<ogra_> note that any logcat output ia also irrelevant
<annerajb> well i cant get any logcat output because adb appears to have not started
<ogra_> the only intresting bits are the actual logs
<ogra_> in the ubuntu root
<ogra_> right so find what hangs your boot process
<annerajb> i am trying. need to figure out what is running when it hangs if it's upstart or something else.
<ogra_> upstart is always running
<ogra_> upstart is /sbin/init
<annerajb> Oo
<Databaseguy> does anyone know with Nexus7 (2013) codename razor will be supported?
<ogra_> Databaseguy, only if someone from the community ports it
<ogra_> there wont be an officially supported image
<ogra_> but there were discussions of people intrested in a port on the mailing list
<ogra_> probably talk to them
<annerajb> all right need to know what upstart is doing.
<Databaseguy> since hardware is pretty much the same, how do i disable the check if device is grouper
<SquirrelCZECH> hi folks
<annerajb> ogra_, i think i ask you this yesterday but there is a way to pipe the upstart output to serial console right?
<sergiusens> lool: so 'save my data' and provision the clicks on boot are high value targets for Thursday?
<SquirrelCZECH> ubuntu should work on these tablet-x86_64 out of the box I suppose?
<_5m0k3> Are all popovers generating this error: Cannot connect QQuickShaderEffectSource:: to Item
<ogra_> annerajb, there are kernel cdmline options for debugging upstart, yeah
<SquirrelCZECH> (they usually sell them with windows 8 :-/)
<ogra_> annerajb, http://upstart.ubuntu.com/wiki/Debugging
<annerajb> ogra_, actually if i can make it more verbose on the existing logs on /var/log/upstart that be good enought to not require serial (probably)
<annerajb> ok ill lookt into it
<lool> sergiusens: correct
<ogra_> lool, so that darn developer mode ...
<lool> ogra_: Yeah
<ogra_> lool, do we actually need it ... or couldnt we just provide a developer image
<ogra_> after all you effectively trash your install by switching to dev mode
<lool> ogra_: Yeah, we do need it right now; it's not a different image, it's more about fixing our current expectations
<ogra_> people could as well just install a developer image from the beginning
<lool> right now we expet to be able to apt-get stuff, but that conflicts with the idea that the OS is updated as a whole
<sergiusens> lool: we need to change the name asap
<ogra_> which essentially could just be the zip as is
<sergiusens> lool: touch /userdata/.image_developer
<lool> ogra_: it's the same image, it's just that you're losing OS updates if you switch to developer mode
<lool> ogra_: you have to apt-get update forever
<ogra_> lool, right
<lool> which is not what we'd like to test
<lool> also our tools should be ready for production images
<lool> stgraber: ^ touch /userdata/.image_developer
<mhall119> oSoMoN: did we change the webbrowser-app's UA?
<mhall119> again?
<lool> sergiusens: Very good point
<lool> sergiusens: Much clearer in this way
<ogra_> lool, so instead of leaving the user with a loop mounted chaos that can do apt-get i think just giving the user the cdimage zip instead would be a good move
<ogra_> and would save us from having to care about developer mode
<lool> doanac`: heyho
<lool> doanac`: stgraber is working on daily-proposed channel for upgrade testing
<stgraber> lool: .developer_mode (unless someone changed it lately)
<lool> doanac`: He wonders whether having just the last known good daily image + latest image to test and delta to get there is enough
<oSoMoN> mhall119: what do you mean by "again"? It did change indeed, but that’s the first time since we decided to use the iphone’s UA as a temporary solution for the MWC demos back in February
<lool> stgraber: the point sergiusens is making IIUC it to rename it to indicate that app developers dont need this, only people working on the image itself
<doanac`> lool that sounds like a nice test to me. however, gema and jcollado are really the owners of defining how/what will be tested.
<lool> doanac`: ISTR that QA eventually wanted to test two deltas in a row
<doanac`> you may want to send gema an email to clarify
<oSoMoN> mhall119: btw there’s gonna be a UDS session on this topic next week, you can subscribe to https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/appdev-1308-browser-user-agent if you’re interested
<stgraber> lool: ah sure, I'm fine with that
<oSoMoN> mhall119: if you are observing regressions, please file bugs
<doanac`> lool: i think there will be a bit of a matrix of deltas we'll want to try
<lool> doanac`: but that seems overzealous to me; limited added value with quite some added complexity
<mhall119> oSoMoN: I saw, I scheduled that one in fact
<oSoMoN> mhall119: ha, excellent, thanks!
<mhall119> oSoMoN: let me dist-upgrade and see if it's still wonky
<mhall119> facebook and twitter looked awful, and G+ refused to load
<lool> doanac`: stgraber is doing the design of this right now; could you be specific in what combinations you'd want to test?
<rickspencer3> hmmm
<lool> doanac`: the logic to generate daily took a week of stgraber's time; I'd like to keep daily-proposed as simple as possible, but then we don't want to revisit this 10 times if we can get right from the first time
<doanac`> lool: gema owns that decision. I'm just giving her the plumbing to support it.
<rickspencer3> my phone seems to be stuck at "Deploying Ubuntu Touch...| after doing  phablet-flash cdimage-touch
<lool> is gema gone for the day?
<rickspencer3> lool, she is on holiday until Monday
<rickspencer3> and also, my phone just rebooted ;)
<lool> doanac`: could you make an educated guess in her absence?  :-)
<lool> doanac`: I'm sure she'd follow your recommandation and/or plars' on this
<doanac`> lool: i'd say we should test what you guys think makes sense
<lool> doanac`: I say one delta upgrade and one full upgrade are covering 95% of what we care about
<popey> rickspencer3: which device?
<lool> stgraber: ^ do you concur?
<rickspencer3> popey nexus 4
<rickspencer3> and it didn't reboot
<lool> rickspencer3: (thanks)
<rickspencer3> it just turned off
<popey> any other detail in the terminal?
<popey> battery low?
<popey> (mine did same earlier)
<ogra_> yeah, once again
<doanac`> lool: i concur.
<doanac`> jcollado: ^^^^^
<ogra_> sounds pretty much like battery
<stgraber> lool: I think so, if something is awfully busted in the upgrader, it should show up with a single delta. If the upgrader runs fine, then we're assured that the result of 25 deltas == the final full image.
 * jcollado reads the discussion
<jhodapp> rsalveti, Laney just noticed that when we build/link the latest gst-plugins-bad, the eglglessink is complaining about missing the eglCreateImageKHR symbol. It should use a different libEGL.so on armhf vs. amd64, correct? If so, it's weird that it's missing this symbol for both archs
<lool> doanac`, jcollado: Cool; seems we have consensus
<lool> Worst case we can revisit
<doanac`> exactly
<lool> it's costly, but so is delaying this decision
 * lool hugs stgraber 
<lool> ogra_: I have a question
<ogra_> lool, uh, dont scare me !
<lool> ogra_: Can you think of a nice way we'd include SSH but not start it by default, yet have a way with r/o images to enable it?
<ogra_> :)
<ogra_> lool, ship an upstart .override
<lool> (we dont want to start it to avoid slow downs/memory use/key generation)
<lool> ogra_: how would we change it?
<ogra_> we wouldnt
<stgraber> lool: adb shell start ssh
<ogra_> well, we would change the defaults of ssh
<lool> so say we have /etc/init/openssh-server.override which disables openssh by default; how would we enable it?  just force start by hand?
<lool> one use case is enabling SDK usage without an USB cable
<ogra_> to a) listen to usb0 and b) only start on demand (and c) my little pet peeve, start on a specific socket)
<lool> so that one can scp + run a newly developed click/qml app
<lool> if I need to plug an USB cable to start SSH to work wirelessy, it kind of defeats working wirelessly
<ogra_> hmm, then configs would have to be switchable
<ogra_> so a little scripting in the override would be needed
<lool> I guess we could have a s3cr3t menu which starts SSH from the settings
<ogra_> yeah
<lool> I'm sure everyone loves s3cr3t menus
<stgraber> lool: why don't we just configure adb to listen to the network?
<mhall119> oSoMoN: is there an easy way to see what UA the browser is using?
<davmor2> cyphermox, awe_ : I just found something odd on a --wipe you get no connection in nmcli it's only after a reboot that it picks up a connection,  I've added all the info and full syslogs to the bug
<ogra_> stgraber, yeah, thats what i proposed in my last mail
<Databaseguy> Are there a specific time slot for tomorrow's porting clinic?
<lool> stgraber: hmm true, I wonder why SDK team decided on SSH
<ogra_> just fire up the rndis mode of the android gadget and use usb0
<stgraber> because if they support adb already when over USB, it'd make sense to just use adb over tcp
<ogra_> no
<ogra_> please lets not rely so much on adb
<oSoMoN> mhall119: http://whatsmyua.com/
<ogra_> it cant stay as is, it is highly insecure
<awe_> as if opening it up to the network is more secure?
<lool> ogra_: why not?
<awe_> ;)
<ogra_> i think the ssh approach and using it over the usb cable is a good one
<Databaseguy> ogra, why not adb?
<awe_> I used to do adb over the net when first working on ufa
<lool> ogra_: ah you're advocating replacing adb for USB cable and wifi with SSH
<jcollado> lool, stgraber: How do channels relate to delta/full upgrades? My understanding is that the client decides what type of upgrade to do depending on the amount of data to download.
<awe_> but if I recall, it was an either or
<awe_> ( ie. usb or tcp; not both )
<awe_> so it was possible to lock yourself out
<lool> jcollado: correct; but we'd provide you with flags to force a delta or a full upgrade
<awe_> ( fixable, but pita )
<ogra_> lool, i advocate to have adb cut down as much as we can
<ogra_> lool, and for sdk access have a more powerful sshd running
<mhall119> oSoMoN: Mozilla/5.0 (Ubuntu; Mobile) WebKit/537.21
<lool> jcollado: we want to have separate channels because the daily one will be used by all devs and the daily-proposed one will contain crack of the day before image testing
<ogra_> that we ship a root mode for adb is a bad thing i would like to patch out completely
<lool> ogra_: I didn't think of this enough, but it's an interesting discussion; I suspect there are other good reasons for adb, like using it from recovery ROM
<stgraber> jcollado: a device is set on a specific channel. We currently only have one (daily) but we'll soon have more (daily-proposed for QA testing, stable for the stable release, ...)
<ogra_> lool, i dont say we shoudl drop adb
<lool> nothing we couldn't fix, just seems a larger disucssion
<oSoMoN> mhall119: yeah, that’s correct
<lool> ogra_: is this worth some vUDS brainstorming?
<ogra_> lool, but make it locked down enough that the user cant do any harm
<stgraber> we'll also be using channels to get different images to devices depending on oem/carrier customization
<ogra_> lool, definitely
<lool> ogra_: oh there are security features with adb I'm sure
<lool> like the whole fingerprinting stuff
<mhall119> oSoMoN: well facebook, twitter and G+ don't seem to like it
<ogra_> (i mean it would be enough to have a mail discussion ... but since we wasre time for vUDS, lets use it)
<jcollado> stgraber: Ok, that makes sense, thanks.
<ogra_> *waste
<lool> ogra_: is this something you would be interested in animating?
<lool> ogra_: we'd want Ricardo S and Sergio + SDK folks I guess
<ogra_> lool, if sshd ships without fibngerprints it generates them on startup .. we just need to remove them during build
<oSoMoN> mhall119: yeah I was discussing this briefly earlier today with bfiller, we have an override mechanism to overcome those issues, we need to figure out good UA strings for those apps, bug reports to track the issues are welcome
<lool> ogra_: I meant adb fingerprints
<ogra_> lool, ah
<lool> ogra_: this security stuff they added in 4.2
<ogra_> well, sure, put it on my list
<lool> or 4.2.2 rather or something like that
<ogra_> ah, that stuff
<jcollado> lool: Will those flags be part of the DBus API? I think I haven't seen in the wiki any way to force the type of update.
<mhall119> oSoMoN: bug report against webbrowser-app?
<lool> ogra_: would you file a vUDS blueprint for it?
<oSoMoN> mhall119: yes please
<lool> I initially wanted to log a SDK bug for this
<lool> well, I will still do the bug
<popey> mhall119: twitter works for me
<mhall119> popey: did you dist-upgrade
<popey> better in fact as it now scrolls
<ogra_> lool, ang i think a bug would be enough, but we have to fill vUDS time apparently
<popey> happy to test again ☻
<lool> mhall119: 17:20 < mhall119> where is bzoltan today?
<lool> mhall119: 14:31 -!- bzoltan [~balogh@81-197-109-19.elisa-mobile.fi] has joined #ubuntu-touch
<lool> 16:18 -!- bzoltan [~balogh@81-197-109-19.elisa-mobile.fi] has quit [Ping timeout: 248 seconds]
<lool> mhall119: might be off
<lool> like 5:30
<lool> mhall119: he started super early
<mhall119> ok
<mhall119> I can never keep track with his hours, he man hardly sleeps
<davmor2> ogra_: so it looks like there is no regressions here on 21 all the same stuff is broken :(
 * popey stabs the browser not being able to go back to twitter webapp from a link followed
<ogra_> davmor2, awesome
<lool> mhall119: that's the good thing about babies, you get less occasions to sleep
<mhall119> popey: yeah, I hate that with facebook too
<mhall119> lool: don't I know it
<popey> twitter works here
<ogra_> asac, 0821 released ...
<popey> webbrowser-app: Installed: 0.22+13.10.20130820.2-0ubuntu1
<popey> mhall119: same version?
<lool> ogra_: Ok; hey thanks a lot for setting this up then; I think you have the most background on the USB IP connection and some good clue about SSH vs. ADB tradeoffs
<mhall119> webbrowser-app: Installed: 0.22+13.10.20130820.2-0ubuntu1
<mhall119> weird
<ogra_> lool, np, thanks for bringing it  up
<popey> mhall119: http://popey.com/~alan/device-2013-08-21-170631.png
<popey> what do you get?
<davmor2> popey: Yay confirmed twitter scrolls
<ogra_> (i still think we shouldnt have a developer mode though)
<mhall119> popey: http://ubuntuone.com/6a70lfhVEzmt7s3wdRkrts
<popey> whats wrong with that (android spam aside)?
<mhall119> popey: it should look like this: http://ubuntuone.com/3FN7IwsCDhv3VbRLh0ewbg
<w-flo> jdstrand, not sure if you get a notification about this, I opened a bug about apparmor template changes for the HTC vision: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/apparmor-easyprof-ubuntu/+bug/1214975
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1214975 in apparmor-easyprof-ubuntu (Ubuntu) "[Port] confinement too strict on HTC vision" [Undecided,New]
<mhall119> I guess twitter isn't as bad, but facebook it
<mhall119> is
<Saviq> oSoMoN, congratz!
<oSoMoN> thanks Saviq
<mhall119> oSoMoN: files bug #1215002
<ubot5> bug 1215002 in webbrowser-app "Browser not recognized as mobile browser on multiple sites" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1215002
<oSoMoN> mhall119: thanks, I’ll look into it when I get back on Tuesday
<mhall119> oSoMoN: ok
<rickspencer3> mhall119, how do I remove an app from my phone that I put there with QtCreator's "run on device" command?
<mhall119> rickspencer3: you have to delete it from the terminal I think
<mhall119> that's how I do it anyway
<rickspencer3> mhall119, delete what, exactly? is there a doc on this somewhere?
<mhall119> it'll put stuff in (I think) ~/dev_tmp
<mhall119> and ~/.local/share/applications./
<mhall119> rickspencer3: no doc that I know of
<rickspencer3> ok
<rickspencer3> seems like maybe QtCreator could clean this up for the developer
<bfiller> mhall119: see my comment in browser bug for potential workarounds https://bugs.launchpad.net/webbrowser-app/+bug/1215002/comments/4
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1215002 in webbrowser-app (Ubuntu) "Browser not recognized as mobile browser on multiple sites" [High,Confirmed]
<ogra_> wow, that will become a mega whitelist over time
<nerochiaro> Saviq: is there any docs or examples i should look at for the new hud actions api ?
<pmcgowan> ogra_, its not for firefox mobile, we'll see I guess
<pmcgowan> bfiller, mhall119we need a concerted testing effort, not random reports, we are looking into the scripts mozilla has
<bfiller> pmcgowan: right, a followup is needed to get and try the mozilla scripts
<bfiller> pmcgowan: but initial results just based on manual testing of the webapps we have in the build is not very good
<bfiller> pmcgowan: facebook, twitter, gmail all have issues
<pmcgowan> bfiller, that could mean one simple fix or not
<pmcgowan> bfiller, Im surprised if they work for the FF string
<Saviq> nerochiaro, not from me, pete-woods, Wellark, can you point nerochiaro anywhere?
<bfiller> pmcgowan: I think step 1 is to at least get the sites we ship with working properly
<nerochiaro> pete-woods: Wellark: for some docs or examples on the new hud api
<pmcgowan> bfiller, wonder if its at all possible to talk to the site maintainers, we should ask the mozila devs how they got it resolved
<pmcgowan> bfiller, not much levergae right now, but we have contact with facebook and twitter
<bfiller> pmcgowan: I think they did talk to the site maintainers as much as possible
<timp> nerochiaro: do you want to access the HUD using the UITK? It is pretty simple then :)
<timp> nerochiaro: http://developer.ubuntu.com/api/devel/ubuntu-13.10/qml/ui-toolkit/qml-ubuntu-components0-mainview.html#actions-prop
<nerochiaro> timp: i want to update the apps to use the new actions api
<timp> nerochiaro: setting actions property of the MainView adds those actions in the HUD for the app. Setting actions of a Page adds them to HUD only when the page is active
<nerochiaro> timp: ok cool
<timp> nerochiaro: there is brief documentation in the UITK. More extensive docs in UnityActions, but because of restrictions in qdoc we couldn't link them from UITK docs
<timp> let me see if I can find the url
<timp> nerochiaro: here it is http://developer.ubuntu.com/api/devel/ubuntu-13.10/cplusplus/unity-action/
<timp> nerochiaro: but I think the qml docs couldn't be generated :(
<pete-woods> nerochiaro: I think you might need to wait for Wellark, it's not something I've been involved in - I'd really expect to see them here (http://developer.ubuntu.com/api/devel/ubuntu-13.10/cplusplus/)
<pete-woods> but obviously they aren't there
<timp> nerochiaro: so the very basic stuff that I described you can do directly from the UITK. For more fancy/advanced stuff, you'll need to use the UnityActions API and wellsb
<nerochiaro> timp: wellsb ?
<pete-woods> oh wait
<pete-woods> nerochiaro: http://developer.ubuntu.com/api/devel/ubuntu-13.10/cplusplus/unity-action/
<timp> pete-woods: http://developer.ubuntu.com/api/devel/ubuntu-13.10/cplusplus/unity-action/ but it was not possible to generate both cpp AND qml docs
<timp> nerochiaro: Wellark
<mhall119> bfiller: thanks for the workaround, it'll do until we get a long-term solution
<timp> nerochiaro: I linked the unity actions in the uitk, so if you have questions I can try to answer them until Wellark is back
<bfiller> oSoMoN: does the override mechansim do exact searching on domain names or use subdomains? for example would google.com override apply to mail.google.com or only google.com?
<oSoMoN> bfiller: it will apply to both, unless there is a mail.google.com specific override earlier in the list
<bfiller> oSoMoN: ok
<oSoMoN> bfiller: and btw we probably need to sort the list on first use to ensure that subdomains come first, so that people adding overrides don’t have to worry about the order they’re added in the list
<nerochiaro> timp: i'm having a look at the doc and most probably will have to leave soon. i will ping you again on monday if i have questions
<nerochiaro> timp: Wellark: pete-woods: thanks all for the help
<oSoMoN> bfiller: that would be done in a refined C++ implementation, not really something practical or efficient to do in javascript
<bfiller> oSoMoN: is wildcarding supported? for example google.com.* so we don't need overrides for each country
<oSoMoN> bfiller: no, unfortunately not
<oSoMoN> bfiller: but that wouldn’t work for most countries anyways, google uses country specific extensions, so it’s e.g. google.fr, google.es, and so on…
<oSoMoN> well it would work for google.*, but then there’s a risk of matching too many domains
<mfisch> lool: the upstart jobs and scripts are working and checked in.
<mfisch> lool: whats the path to the the pre-session job into ubuntu? can you assist?
<mhall119> oSoMoN: could you use a regex for matching?
<mhall119> though, that would make prioritizing harder
<mhall119> s/harder/impossible/
<oSoMoN> mhall119: it’s not supported in the current implementation, but I guess that would be possible to implement
<oSoMoN> mhall119: although more costly too, and we want to keep this override mechanism as lightweight as possible, as it adds overhead to every request sent
<mhall119> yeah, I'm thinking it's probably a bad idea
<mhall119> forget I said it
<mamenyaka> hello guys! Does Ubuntu One support sharing a folder without the need of an account to access that share?
<xnox> mamenyaka: one can publish individual files & have "public URL" for them. Not sure about folders.
<xnox> mamenyaka: i think you can export photo galleries like that.
<mamenyaka> xnox, I am using it for the phablet-tool a individual files
<mamenyaka> xnox, it's great that the URL remains constant as I overwrite the files
<mamenyaka> xnox, but I would like to share the folder on XDA
<w-flo> mamenyaka, google drive supports sharing folders by URL
<mamenyaka> w-flo, thanks w-flo, I tried google drive in the early days
<mamenyaka> w-flo, but after a number of downloads, I recieved a warning
<mamenyaka> w-flo, and the files became unaccessable to the outside
<w-flo> oh, great
<mamenyaka> same with dropbox
<mamenyaka> there is devhost and androidfilehost, but none of them have support for wget
<mamenyaka> and I have submitted a number of requests to be signed up for goo.im, nothing yet
<w-flo> I guess they all need to earn money through HTML ads. or spend less money on traffic and block more-than-average-usage..
<mamenyaka> that's for sure
<oreneeshy> does any one knows why phablet-flash returns "error: too few arguments"
<mamenyaka> oreneeshy, what did you type in?
<mamenyaka> anyone working on a samsung port here?
<rsalveti> jhodapp: actually, it should be building against the mesa packages
<rsalveti> which in theory have that symbol
<rsalveti> jhodapp: do you have the build logs for it?
<mamenyaka> ricmm, sorry for disturbing, do you have a moment?
<ricmm> mamenyaka: whats up?
<mamenyaka> ricmm, hi!
<mamenyaka> ricmm, I lost all hope in getting that damn WiFi working for my note 10.1 port
<mamenyaka> it just can't connect to the APs
<jhodapp> rsalveti, one sec, let me get you that log
<jhodapp> rsalveti, https://launchpadlibrarian.net/148071136/buildlog_ubuntu-saucy-amd64.gst-plugins-bad1.0_1.1.3-1ubuntu1~ubuntu13.10.3_UPLOADING.txt.gz
<jhodapp> rsalveti, you'll see it as a warning...the package still built though and this does happen even with the stock gst-plugins-bad 1.1.3 tarball according to Laney
<rsalveti> let me take a look
<rsalveti> jhodapp: it's linking against the hybris gles library, so wonder if that's defined in there
<rsalveti> should afaik
<jhodapp> rsalveti, yeah, it shouldn't link against that for non-arm, but even with arm that linker symbol warning still happens
<rsalveti> jhodapp: if you install libhybris-dev, it'll link against it even when !arm
<jhodapp> rsalveti, ok, I'm not quite sure how we should proceed with this
<rsalveti> jhodapp: yeah, hybris is not exporting that directly
<rsalveti> see the example: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6011167/
<jhodapp> rsalveti, what is that code from?
<rsalveti> and if you look at hybris/egl/egl.c, you'll see that it's returning the symbol only via eglGetProcAddress
<jhodapp> ah
<rsalveti> jhodapp: from the test_egl example from hybris
<jhodapp> rsalveti, worth adding then or do we modify what libEGL is links against?
<jhodapp> *it
<rsalveti> well, I believe it might still fail in runtime as it'll depend on the hybris library
<jhodapp> exactly
<rsalveti> Stskeeps: do you know why eglCreateImageKHR is not exported directly in hybris?
<mamenyaka> ricmm, can you help me with that?
<ricmm> mamenyaka: sorry sadly I cant right now
<ricmm> and probably not for a few days :(
<ricmm> can you ask ogra about it? I think he tried enabling a similar galaxy device once
<mamenyaka> ricmm, understood
<mamenyaka> ogra_, sorry for disturbing, do you have a moment?
<sergiusens> ricmm: doanac` https://code.launchpad.net/~sergiusens/session-manager-touch/click_hint/+merge/181378
<doanac`> sergiusens: is this to work with a pre-mir image?
<sergiusens> doanac`: yes
<doanac`> sergiusens: okay. i'll take a look in about an hour
<sergiusens> doanac` so ricmm: told me he set something similar for legacy apps, I tested this out and it works fine
<rsalveti> jhodapp: see http://cgit.freedesktop.org/mesa/demos/commit/?id=43c2122af1caa750531f29bf734c03d1f50801d1
<rsalveti> jhodapp: so ideally the gst code would need to be modified to use the same logic
<jhodapp> rsalveti, ok, we could file a bug upstream for this...it's not a video sink that we'll be using with Ubuntu Touch
<lool> mfisch: do we want to create a new /custom enablement package that we'd seed in?
<rsalveti> jhodapp: right
<lool> mfisch: like ubuntu-touch-custom-support or something like that
<jhodapp> rsalveti, good find with that example though, that'll be useful for the bug report
<lool> mfisch: going home and probably offline for today, but happy to help on that path if that makes sense
<rsalveti> jhodapp: as it's just an extension, the best to do is first making sure it's available before using the symbol
<jhodapp> indeed
<jhodapp> rsalveti, filing a bug now
<rsalveti> jhodapp: cool
<jhodapp> rsalveti, https://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=706523
<ubot5> Gnome bug 706523 in gst-plugins-bad "eglCreateImageKHR symbol is not always defined for eglglessink and is not portable" [Normal,Unconfirmed]
<rsalveti> jhodapp: thanks
<jhodapp> np, I suspect there will be other EGL calls that should be made more portable in the eglglessink plugin too
<AndrewHaigh> hi, anyone know why setting an svg app icon doesnt change the alt-tab icon? e.g. if I do app.setWindowIcon(QIcon("<valid_file.svg>")); ?
<rsalveti> right
<mfisch> lool: I'll email you
<Stskeeps> rsalveti: we can't anticipate every extension is available
<rsalveti> Stskeeps: yeah, sounds right
<Stskeeps> and the technically correct way is anyway to use eglGetProcAddress, even though it's bloody annoying
<rsalveti> yeah
<mfisch> stgraber: can we land that patch this week? should I do a MP for it?
<stgraber> mfisch: added to my (unfortunately very long) list of important stuff to get done this week
<mfisch> stgraber: thanks fre (bro) ;)
<AskUbuntu> QML app icon not effective when called from app.setWindowIcon() | http://askubuntu.com/q/335505
<spanner3003> Anyone doing an ubuntu edge countdown?
<mfisch> Wellark: ping
<mfisch> pmcgowan: who owns the "Edit Locations" screen or app?
<pmcgowan> mfisch, whats that?
<mfisch> pmcgowan: maybe it's the weather app, I clicked on it and I'm on an "Edit Locations" screen and I cannot escape
<mfisch> without sliding anyway
<pmcgowan> mfisch, could be weather app yes
<mfisch> pmcgowan: ok
<mfisch> pmcgowan: thanks
<pmcgowan> mfisch, worked for me (once;)
<spanner3003> http://tinyurl.com/l3w42dt
<sergiusens> stgraber: lool are we making /opt r/w and using that for the target of install clicks on boot?
<stgraber> sergiusens: I think that's the plan. My last lxc-android-config upload actually changes that to /opt/click.ubuntu.com instead of the whole of /opt because that was pretty ugly
<sergiusens> stgraber: is that already in place in the latest update?
<stgraber> sergiusens: I changed that 10min ago, so it'll be in the next build, though I'm working on a couple more changes now so won't trigger a rebuild just yet
<sergiusens> stgraber: ack
<penguincoder> since everyone here does a bit of CM building, can someone help me with a small build issue i am having for toro?
<CountNoobula> Hi all!
<CountNoobula> I have a samsung galaxy tab p4 but only managed to find instructions for the p4wifi :/ could anyone by chance assist in where to head with this please?
<CountNoobula> As far as I know it is exactly the same specs with the exclusion of the GSM support
<dixeflatline> is there a ported flash web plugin?
<jdstrand> stgraber: fyi, I just noticed this on mako:
<jdstrand> $ sudo aa-status
<jdstrand> ...
<jdstrand> 1 processes are unconfined but have a profile defined.
<jdstrand>    /usr/bin/lxc-start (361)
<jdstrand> rsalveti: were you able to find the cause of the mako failures?
<jdstrand> rsalveti: cause if the lxc profile wasn't right and a race condition like ^ existed (where sometimes the profile is applied and sometimes not), that could explain it
<jdstrand> rsalveti, stgraber: of course, I don't know if there is a race condition, lxc-start may always be starting before policy load. fyi only...
<rsalveti> jdstrand: yeah, wasn't related with that actually, the bug was in the new display stack used by qcom in 4.2.2
<rsalveti> which I reverted to the previous one based on 4.2.1
<jdstrand> ah right, I read about that, duh :)
<stgraber> jdstrand: hmm, I know that we run that container unconfined (lxc.aa_profile = unconfined) because of all the crazy stuff we want Android to do, though that should only skip the second profile, not that one for lxc-start itself... anyway, not a big deal but I'll have to check if we also see that on standard Ubuntu systems
<spanner3003> Ubuntu edge countdown: http://tinyurl.com/l3w42dt
<sqrt7744> anyone still holding out for a miracle?
<wilee-nilee> lol no
<ajalkane> I'm counting on Bill Gates to come for rescue
<sqrt7744> maybe he'll finally see the light
<ajalkane> He's a big philanthropic nowadays. So I'm 95% sure he'll go for it!
<sqrt7744> maybe if we make one of the core apps a proprietary malaria tracker or something
<ajalkane> Malaria tracker with subtle mind-altering payload that does BG's bidding
<mfisch> stgraber: I MP'd the new writable path, perhaps rsalveti can approve it since I know you're booked.
<wilee-nilee> not sure the edge was made to succeed
<wilee-nilee> the donation system is flawed
<sqrt7744> oh wait isn't one of their things free condoms? We should add a condom ejector add on
<wilee-nilee> sqrt7744, THis is a family channel
<sqrt7744> sorry
<ajalkane> And instead of a "how to use the phone" welcome screen, a how to use "family-prevention add-on" screen
<ajalkane> (made my comment family-safe just in time)
<cyphermox> rsalveti: noticed something else missing, still working on that NM patch
<ajalkane> Anyway, I think the crowdfunding gained lots of attention. The goal was quite ambitious. Maybe the attention was what was really wanted.
<rsalveti> cyphermox: ok, cool
<cyphermox> I need to run now but once I'm home I'll start another armhf build for testing
<stgraber> mfisch: uploaded
<AskUbuntu> problem with dependencies while installing ubuntu-sdk | http://askubuntu.com/q/335557
<ixti> hey all!
<ixti> finally got ubuntu touch running on my galaxy nexus :D
<ixti> at the moment I believe I know *what* exactly I was doing wrong (I believe I was not pushing zipfiles as autodeploy.zip, although i might be wrong considering my knowledge of how things works in recovery mode)
<ixti> anyway. after flashing recovery with clockwork rom manager - was able to set everything up
<ixti> so now i have few questions :D
<ixti> nevermind - just realized there's a list of apps on wiki :D
<ixti> although is it OK that batttery usage is very high?
<w-flo> ixti, it depends. can you "adb shell", then "top"? If you see a process with high CPU usage, something is wrong
<ixti> unity :D
<ixti> in fact I can run terminal and htop :D
<w-flo> htop? is that even installed on the phone?
<ixti> `apt-get install htop`
<ixti> installs htop on phone...
<ixti> :D
<w-flo> oh, i see :) anyway, if unity is constantly using large amounts of the phone's CPU, then something is broken. reboot might fix it
<ixti> yeah...
<ixti> even with screen off it uses 36%
<w-flo> 0.0% for me
<ixti> hm
<ixti> restarting
<ixti> i must say that I use latest image
<ixti> just for the record :D
<ixti> yeah
<ixti> after rebooting no problems
<ixti> thanks
<w-flo> now it's 0.3% with screen on .. I'm using the image from ~16 hours ago
<w-flo> great :)
<ixti> jesus f**k
<ixti> oh
<ixti> indicator if battter shows it's red and low... but status shows 87%
<ixti> 13% of battery was wasted in about 20 minutes
<ixti> but, yeah. looks like consumption should be low now :D
<w-flo> it's lower on android for me
<ixti> you mean battery consumption?
<w-flo> yes
<gopanthersgo1> hello all
<w-flo> ubuntu uses like 40-50% with black screen in ~12 hours on my Desire Z
<ixti> i guess i need to buy a second phone then
<w-flo> heh, it's my old phone
<gopanthersgo1> what's the default touch password?
<w-flo> gopanthersgo1, phablet
<ixti> phablet
<gopanthersgo1> thanks
<ixti> one for regular usage and another for playinig with touch :D
<w-flo> that's exactly how I do it :D
<ixti> so far i'm really impressed with touch :D hope it will become a stable and feature-rich soon :D
<ixti> my dreams to run linux on phone finally becoming true :D
<w-flo> I hope so too! maybe my next main phone is ubuntu only
<w-flo> and by porting this to my old phone I've learned quite a lot about linux and its environment in general, which is nice :)
<ixti> :D
<chrisk> Quick question.  How usable is Ubuntu touch as a daily driver?  Do the basic features/system apps work?
<sergiusens> stgraber: any recomendations to store the click packages?
<sergiusens> stgraber: as in the filesystem? The uninstalled click files that is
<stgraber> sergiusens: well, as they're static files shipped by a package, aren't binaries and aren't libraries, /usr/share/<something> would be appropriate I think
<sergiusens> stgraber: thanks
<mhall119_> yay, brightness controls are back!
#ubuntu-touch 2013-08-22
<spanner3003> Hi peeps why am i seeing gnome-settings-daemon and gnome-control-center as part or sudo apt-get upgrade on ubuntu touch for nexus 7?
<spanner3003> If i try and run them in terminal or ssh it says it needs xserver
<spanner3003> Sorry it says could not open x display
<metisnc> !list
<ubot5> metisnc: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubot5 !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubot5 !alis ».
<RobbyF> seems like the browser has improved a lot
<RobbyF> great job
<RobbyF> last few builds don't let you run apps
<OrokuSaki> Can you guys share any tricks regarding gyroscope or compass?? I cant get the sensor service to start.. any common work arounds?
<OrokuSaki> doesn't seem to like the accelerometer
<OrokuSaki> but I wonder if it just doesn't like the first sensor it comes across
<OrokuSaki> nusensors.cpp private:     enum {         lsm303dlh_acc           = 0,         lsm303dlh_mag           = 1,
<mhall119> RobbyF: say what now?
<OrokuSaki> oh... been working on this forever... finally can android-chroot.. learned more about lxc.. I can see flinger has started
<OrokuSaki> powerd complains I don't have a backlight.. other then that.. I get an error when running test-sensor
<OrokuSaki> about the accelerometer.. Maybe its a udev thing
<OrokuSaki> recompiling
<cyphermox> davmor2: poke.
<cyphermox> davmor2: I know I mentioned it before but if you feel like testing a NM package that I hope will fix the issue (admittedly, not well tested yet): http://people.ubuntu.com/~mathieu-tl/network-manager/
<OrokuSaki> sweet... I had to manually start the sensor service..
<OrokuSaki> anyway I can modify the init.rc? can I use overrides with lxc?
<OrokuSaki> I now have gui, wifi, and touch =)
<OrokuSaki> I don't have apparmor or fanotify
<OrokuSaki> =)
<OrokuSaki> 2.6.35
<spanner3003> http://www.timeanddate.com/countdown/generic?iso=20130822T0759&p0=136&msg=ubuntu+edge+end watch the time run all the way down to 0 for the ubuntu edge campain
<xenos1984> huh - the latest update of the phablet scripts asks me to install a bunch of other packages (i'm running ubuntu 12.04)... that's gonna be fun
<pinqvin_> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Install in that tutorial there is not samsung nexus s listed, so is it supported?
<dholbach> good morning
<Mirv> Kaleo: ok, I'm running smooth with the updated qtdeclarative, so no changes observed. I'm copying the updated 5.1 package to qt5-beta-proper now.
<Mirv> Kaleo: I'll also include the patch in my 5.1.1 builds
<dholbach> is the click app scope working or showing anything for anyone on 20130821.1?
<ogra_> dholbach, i dont think it is ready yet
<dholbach> ogra_, it showed me the current apps and I could install them 1-2 days ago
<ogra_> oh
<dholbach> I couldn't start them, but that was a different topic :=)
<dholbach> :)
<ogra_> diwic, so i still have the same symptoms here even with the new telepathy-ofono ... outgoing calls work just fine ... on incoming the phone app doesnt come up ... i'll re-flash again, since it seems to work for sergio
<diwic> ogra_, yeah, it's weird that it works for sergio but not for you
<diwic> ogra_, but a "pacmd list" from when the ringtone should have been playing could be next step for analysis
<ogra_> diwic, http://paste.ubuntu.com/6013351/ shortly after the screen lit up
<diwic> ogra_, thanks. There are no sign of phone-app-approver, looks like the problem needs to be debugged by someone at that side
<ogra_> well, lets see what a re-flash gets me
<ogra_> i start to suspect the image i use has issues
<smartboyhw> Question: Are new Android 4.2 phones not available for porting?
<smartboyhw> It's too new, it just came out this week...
<ogra_> can you rephrase that ?
<ogra_> you should be able to port any 4.2 device you have the source for
<smartboyhw> ogra_, without Cyanogenmod?
<ogra_> well, you will have to make the cyanogenmod adjustmens i guess
<ogra_> so that it works with our tree
<smartboyhw> Meh:(
<ogra_> but there are a few people that ported without having a cyanogenmod source
<ogra_> so it apparently works :)
<smartboyhw> ogra_, :O
<smartboyhw> Anyways, maybe I should start porting to Cyanogenmod first.
<ogra_> jcollado, one for your re-run list, unity8 on mako just failed due to ueventd hanging
<jcollado> ogra_: Ok, re-scheduled.
<ogra_> hopefully one time is enough
 * ogra_ thinks if systemsettle fails utah should automatically re-schedule for a certain amount of loops
<ogra_> (i.e. only mark a total fail after none of 3 runs succeeded or so )
 * diwic will need to be away for an hour or two, bbl
<davmor2> Morning all
<xnox> ogra_: lool and I are pondering what would be needed to build ubuntu-touch for i386-atom-emulator target? (i know ubuntu-touch didn't yet boot on emulator, so this is a very academic question)
<mamenyaka> hi ogra_! have some spare time to help me out again for the 1000th time with the same stupid things I ask?
 * ogra_ notes thaat lool didnt understand his ssh proposal
<ogra_> xnox, dunno, try to roll an image first, not sure live-build can do that atm for x86
<lool> ogra_: I think I got it, but was making more general points  :-)
<ogra_> mamenyaka, well, its porting clinic today :)
<ogra_> so go ahead
<mamenyaka> it is? great!
<ogra_> lool, i dont want adb to run at all in either scenario
<mamenyaka> well, the same thing, wifi not connecting for my samsung note 10.1 port
<ogra_> yeah, i remember i had to hack around something for the galaxy S2 port too
<mamenyaka> I have the insmod nicely bringing up wifi
<mamenyaka> but after that it just hangs on connecting
<mamenyaka> wpa2
<lool> ogra_: so on the move away of adb, I am not entirely sure SSH would entirely supersede it
<ogra_> only for the sdk
<lool> ogra_: adb feels a bit lower level general purpose "do this thing on the device for me"
<lool> ogra_: ah, but I would like us to avoid ending with *both* and SSH
<lool> *adb and SSH
<ogra_> right, we should still allow adb but fully restricted to the phablet user
<lool> hmm I feel like we should be able to do everything we need with adb or with SSH
<ogra_> and off by default all the time
<lool> it seems bad to have two rsh setups
<ogra_> adb doesnt have any setup
<ogra_> or any control mechanism
<ogra_> thats why i woud like to avoid us using it
<mamenyaka> are you guys talking about ditching adb?
<lool> ogra_: not sure what you mean
<lool> ogra_: adb does have fingerprint checks since 4.2.2 or so
<lool> we could leverage this
<ogra_> i doubt we can without making a lot more mess in the ubuntu side
<ogra_> like adding another few users with hardcoded UIDs etc etc
<lool> ogra_: completely unrelated, is there some bp on using the android package for the android bits in the cdimage images?
<ogra_> yeah,there was
<lool> ogra_: Ah I see where you're getting now: adb is either root or specific user and you fear we can't set it up in some generic way
<ogra_> yes
<lool> ogra_: you know this topic is really quite subtle, I'd really like if you would host a vUDS on it  :-)
<ogra_> hmm, k
<lool> ogra_: even if the vUDS ends up with adb + SSH, at least we will have a good rationale for things that we should do with adb and things we should do with SSH
<xnox> ogra_: cyanogenmod & our andorid builds configure to disable figreprint checks in adb by default.
<lool> xnox: which was probably a quick workaround in the face of the addition of the fingerprint checks, but surely we could implement something more correct security-wise?  :)
<davmor2> cyphermox: you pingededed
<lool> ogra_: like, we could run adb when you plug an usb cable or set some debug switch for the currently logged in user, but stop it when the session ends
<lool> just an example
<ogra_> mamenyaka, http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=39048039#post39048039 that was my fix for the SGS2
<xnox> lool: at the moment our bootloader is unlocked on nexus devices, that means I can copy the data from all partitions by-passing adb/ssh/login/pin all together. Also format it clean as well.
<ogra_> lool, indeed, we can bind it to a udev connect event or something ... but we can do the same with ssh (and the great thing is that we can also use ssh on touch devices that dont have android at all)
<mamenyaka> ogra_, thanks, seems like I had bcmdhd_sta.bin instead of bcmdhd_apsta.bin
 * popey continues to stab ueventd
<lool> xnox: oh yeah, we have many security holes if it's what you point at
<lool> xnox: which we'll need to plug at some point
<ogra_> lool, well, prior to release would probably not be a bad idea :)
<lool> ogra_: again, not opposed to SSH; just would like either SSH for everything or adb for everything, and not sure you or I know all the use cases for adb -- would want some of Ricardo S / Sergio's comments on this move
<lool> ogra_: Eh  :-)
<ogra_> yeah, i surely dont want to ignore their input
<lool> ogra_: FYI, I wrote to security team last week about this, to advice on more general security of the device approach; but I went on leave and now Marc is on leave, so will probably be a next week thing
<ogra_> but imho ssh is a proven tested and widley used rsh ... adb well ... i simply dont trus android bits that we run on our side
<lool> eh
<ogra_> mamenyaka, so does it work now ?
<ogra_> hmm, when did diwic vanish
<ogra_> jcollado, share-app and phone-app are the next candidates for re-scheduleing on mako
<ogra_> (unity8 fifnished fine, thanks)
<Necrosporus> I am going to buy a linux based smartphone in near future, but I don't know should it be Tizen, Ubuntu touch, Sailfish or Nokia N9 (have I omitted anything?)
<ogra_> Necrosporus, and you came here to get a totally unbiased recommendation ? :)
<mamenyaka> ogra_, installing now
<Necrosporus> ogra_, well, what would be a channel to get unbiased recomendation?
<jcollado> ogra_: psivaa already took care of that
<ogra_> psivaa, thanks !
<Necrosporus> ogra_, I came here because I expect people from here to have some understanding of all platforms
<ogra_> Necrosporus, heh, no idea, but i guess everyone in here will tell you "use ubuntu" ... as everyone in a tizen channel would recommend tizen
<psivaa> np
<Necrosporus> I do not think so?
<mamenyaka> ogra_, I see no APs now
<mamenyaka> insmod /system/lib/modules/dhd.ko firmware_path=/system/etc/wifi/bcmdhd_apsta.bin nvram_path=/system/etc/wifi/nvram_net.txt
<ogra_> well, check all these paths ... look for alternatives
<ogra_> (check if these files are duplicated somewhere etc)
<AskUbuntu> Is there any way to install ubuntu on a chinese android device? | http://askubuntu.com/q/335753
<mamenyaka> ogra_, I have file like these: bcmdhd_apsta.bin_b1, bcmdhd_apsta.bin_b2
<mamenyaka> ogra_, http://paste.ubuntu.com/6013736/
<ogra_> mamenyaka, i meant alternative paths
<ogra_> not the same dir :)
<ogra_> /vendor ... /system/hw/ whatever ...
<davmor2> cyphermox: I'm still not having much look with the nm from people.  I'm going to do a phablet-flash --wipe then reinstall the debs and see what happens then
<ogra_> try something like find /system -name bcmdhd*
<mamenyaka> ogra_, okay
<mamenyaka> ogra_, I don't have find
<mamenyaka> nevermind
<mamenyaka> I search in $OUT
<mamenyaka> ogra_, no other dir contains bcmdhd
<ogra_> well, you should have find on the device
<ogra_> we ship it by default
<ogra_> and i would rather search on the device
<mamenyaka> okay
<ogra_> also look for nvram
<mamenyaka> on device, nvram and bcmdhd only in /etc/wifi
<ogra_> nothing in /vendor or anywheer ?
<mamenyaka> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6013741/
<ogra_> /system/lib/modules/dhd.ko exists too at that location ?
<ogra_> oh, and did you try with the original setup and phablet-network-setup from an attached laptop before starting to hack on it ?
<ogra_> might be a UI issue that it doesnt offer you a WPA password
<mamenyaka> yes, I tried
<mamenyaka> this issue has been with me from the begginning
<mamenyaka> from february/march
<mamenyaka> dhd.ko exists
<ogra_> so the original setup did list the PAs in the UI ?
<mamenyaka> yes
<ogra_> *APs
<ogra_> well, then rol back to that state
<ogra_> *roll
<ogra_> and lets look at logs
<etron> hello i hawe question can i run ubuntu on samsung ace ???
<ogra_> etron, have a look at the devices wikipage if someone ported it already
<ogra_> !devices| etron
<ubot5> etron: You can find the full list of devices, official images, community images, and works in progress at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Devices
<ogra_> if not i fear you will have to port it yourself
<Sicabol> Hi ! I'm trying to create an app with Ubuntu SDK which will need U1DB integration, but I can't "import U1db 1.0 as U1db" as the tutorial says... Is a package required ?
<mamenyaka> ogra_, I have this log from a few days ago: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5986581/
<etron> tha for help
<mamenyaka> ogra_, can I modify the init file so that I don't need to flash again?
<ogra_> mamenyaka, sure ... copy it from /var/lib/lxc/android/rootfs to /var/lib/lxc/android/overrides and edit as you like ... then reboot
<mamenyaka> ogra_, oh great, now hangs on boot
<mamenyaka> waiting for surface...
<mamenyaka> and sensors
<ogra_> yeah, sensors will be the issue
<ogra_> how old is your rootfs ?
<mamenyaka> it's from current
<mamenyaka> so I guess a day old
<mamenyaka> 0821
<ogra_> yesterday
<ogra_> yeah, ancient :P
<mamenyaka> hah
<ogra_> ok, you can work around that by manually starting the sensorservice
<ogra_> android-chroot ...
<ogra_> and then just execute sensorservice ...
<ogra_> the UI should come up
<mamenyaka> how to execute?
<mamenyaka> oh
<mamenyaka> wait
<mamenyaka> android-chroot
<mamenyaka> chroot: failed to run command 'sh': No such file or directory
<ogra_> oh ?
<ogra_> id /system even mounted ?
<ogra_> *is
<mamenyaka> i have /system
<mamenyaka> ogra_, is this it: /dev/mmcblk0p9 on /system type ext4 (ro,noatime,nodiratime,errors=remount-ro)
<ogra_> hmm, then you should have a shell
<mamenyaka> i have sh
<mamenyaka> root@ubuntu-phablet:/# sh
<mamenyaka> #
<ogra_> no, thats not in the container
<ogra_> it looks for /system/bin/sh *inside* the contaienr rootfs
<mamenyaka> okay
<mamenyaka> rootfs/system is empty
<ogra_> rootfs/system ?
<ogra_> whats that ?
<mamenyaka> /var/lib/lxc/android/rootfs/system
<ogra_> ah, yeah
<ogra_> it is supposed to be ... its just a mountpoint
<ogra_> /var/lib/lxc/android/rootfs/system only containse the unpacked initrd ... it is not what is running
<ogra_> eth running container rootfs lives in a node in /proc
<mamenyaka> oh, I see
<ogra_> anyway, what did you edit in your init.rc ?
<mamenyaka> just reverted
<mamenyaka> two apsta -> sta
<ogra_> look for servicemanager in that file
<ogra_> err
<ogra_> sernsorservice, sorry
<mamenyaka> service sensorservice /system/bin/sensorservice
<ogra_> change "class late_start" to be "class main"
<ogra_> and reboot
<mamenyaka> but the wifi insmod is in init.smdk.rc
<mamenyaka> okay
<ogra_> well, then copy init.rc too :)
<ogra_> diwic, so even after a full re-flash i cant take incoming calls (outgoing works OOTB now) ... i dont get why sergiusens can on the same device
<cjohnston> sergiusens: ping
<sergiusens> cjohnston: pong
<sergiusens> ogra_: I can give it another go
<cjohnston> sergiusens: I wanted to chat with you about bug #1215209 if you have a second
<ubot5> bug 1215209 in Phablet Tools "phablet-flash ubuntu-system checksum errors" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1215209
<diwic> ogra_, yeah...the question is how to proceed with debugging this
<diwic> also sergiusens had some problems with SMS notifications?
<sergiusens> diwic: yes, but I also saw bfiller was talking about that with _salem
<sergiusens> diwic: so it might not be related to pulse
<mamenyaka> ogra_, done, still te same
<ogra_> diwic, sergiusens, sms works just fine for me
<sergiusens> ogra_: I get SMS too, but the notifications on OSD are all broken
<ogra_> works fine for me
<ogra_> well, worked, let me try with todays image :P
<sergiusens> ogra_: yeah, boiko was adding stuff in there
<mamenyaka> ogra_, I have init.rc in the overrides
<ogra_> mamenyaka, well, paste /system/bin/logcat -d and alsso the init.smdk.rc and init.rc files
<mamenyaka> ogra_, nevermind, will get back to that error, I reinstalled
<ogra_> ok
<diwic> ogra_, sergiusens a thought - I have a special version of ofono in the pulseaudio image, this was to avoid the audioflinger stuff before it moved to telepathy-ofono
<ogra_> oh
<diwic> ogra_, sergiusens maybe switching to the "native" version of ofono could make a difference
<ogra_> well, we have a sepcial upstart job that sets certain options fr ofono
<ogra_> diwic, hmm, pulse has a versioned dep on your ofono version
<diwic> ogra_, pulseaudio?
<ogra_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6013896/
<ogra_> oh
<ogra_> ignore me
<diwic> yeah, that's just a metapackage
<ogra_> yeah
<diwic> just add ofono-scripts too
<diwic> probably the metapackage will remain
<ogra_> i read pulse and my brain made that pulseaudio
<ogra_> yeah, works
<ogra_> i just noticed i have no network indicator
 * ogra_ reboots
 * sergiusens reinstalls pulse image
<mamenyaka> ogra_, well, reinstall didn't help, so logcat: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6013903/
<mamenyaka> init.smdk4x12.rc: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6013908/
<mamenyaka> sorry, init.smdk4x12.rc: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6013910/
<mamenyaka> init.rc: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6013908/
<Spii> Hey, my ubuntu-touch port, doesnt boot. This is the last_kmsg: http://dl.xda-developers.com/attachdl/32bc11298ceb1af2a87aa5252f35d095/52160691/2/2/0/5/7/2/1/last_kmsg.txt. Can anyone see a reason why?
<xnox> Spii: [  387.491180] unable to open file: /dev/block/mmcblk0p22 hm.... wrong fstab / partition layout?
<Spii> That means I should control the <codename>.fstab?
<ogra_> no
<ogra_> Spii, i assume you port to a flipped image ?
<ogra_> (or attempt to)
<Spii> yes
<ogra_> so that file isnt intresting for you
<Spii> So...?
<ogra_> ubuntu creates an fstab on first boot on the ubuntu side ... if that doesnt happen the container wont boot
<Spii> Okay, but how to solve that?
<popey> ogra_: seen this? http://paste.ubuntu.com/6013927/
<ogra_> Spii, if you are in adb in the initrd: ls /dev/disk/by-name and ls /dev/disk/by-partlabel would be intresting
<Spii> okay
<ogra_> popey, yes, known limitation of the system image
<ogra_> apt doesnt work
<ogra_> (well, essentially dpkg doesnt work)
<popey> ah
<ogra_> (apt is just the fallout)
<mamenyaka> ogra_, reinstalled, APs now showing
<mamenyaka> what do you need?
<ogra_> well, do you have a laptop with working wlan ?
<mamenyaka> connected to it
<ogra_> if so, use sudo phablet-network-setup while the device is attached and booted
<mamenyaka> should I clone the network
<ogra_> yeah
<mamenyaka> is it okay if I use the SDK?
<ogra_> not sure
<ogra_> it should work, i knwo for sure that phablet-network-setup works when run manually
<diwic> ogra_, btw, have you made a basic recording test, when not on voice calls, just using, say "parecord /tmp/foo.wav" and then playing it back to see if your voice was recorded?
<mamenyaka> okay, done
<ogra_> diwic, not yet, no
<ogra_> mamenyaka, well, the device should connect now
<mamenyaka> ogra_, trying to connect*
<ogra_> and you should see an ip for wlan0 in ifconfig in adb shell
<ogra_> you shouldnt need to do anything
<diwic> ogra_, when you get a moment, feel free to do so
<diwic> ogra_, just another thing that should work
<ogra_> diwic, will do, i'm just cross checking with the normal image now if the phoone app comes up there
<diwic> ogra_, ack, thanks
<mamenyaka> [  184.005981] c0 CFG80211-TRACE) wl_escan_handler : SCAN COMPLETED: scanned AP count=1
<mamenyaka> [  184.011600] c0 dhd_wl_ioctl: WLC_IOCTL: cmd: 23, ret = -17
<mamenyaka> [  184.356357] c0 connect failed event=0 e->status 1 e->reason 0
<mamenyaka> [  184.356393] c0 CFG80211-INFO2) wl_bss_connect_done : Report connect result - connection failed
<mamenyaka> ogra_, still not connecting,
<ogra_> anything in syslog or demsg ?
<ogra_> oh
<ogra_> did you google for that error ?
<ogra_> this seems extremely driver specific, hard to fix
<mamenyaka> what should I google?
<ogra_> but i bet others have seen it before
<davmor2> cyphermox: ping
<ogra_> your wlan card device name plus something from the above error message
<ogra_> and probably "android" or some such
<ogra_> be creative ;)
<mamenyaka> syslog: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6013959/
<Spii> ogra_ : in /dev/disk there is only: by-id, by-path and by-uuid
<ogra_> Spii, hmm, could it be that yoour device is a little older (and uses ext3 partitions) ?
<Spii> ogra_ nope, my device is a htc one s (villec2)
<Spii> 1 year old
<ogra_> Spii, hmm, weird, well, it doesnt seem to have any partition labels
<ogra_> that means you need to modify your kernel cmdline and put something like "datapart=/dev/foo/bar/baz (whatever the path to your /data partition is)" in there
<ogra_> the initrd should use that for mounting the rootfs
<mamenyaka> ogra_, the WiFi section from the makefile: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6013972/
<ogra_> mamenyaka, did you try with bcmdhd_sta ?
<mamenyaka> that was my default
<mamenyaka> using it now
<ogra_> i dont think you can easily find a solution by digging the build scripts
<ogra_> only by finding others with the same issue ...
<ogra_> (i only found the SGS2 fix by accident and with a lot of googling too)
<popey> ogra_: i keep breaking things today ㋛ http://paste.ubuntu.com/6013984/
<popey> ERROR:phablet-flash:Command 'adb shell mkdir /cache/recovery' returned non-zero exit status 255
<mamenyaka> yes, but your fix was insmod related
<popey> its stuck at the google screen
<ogra_> mamenyaka, well, i startd from some error message similar to you :)
<davmor2> ogra_: very nice touch on the new n-m indicator when there is no connection is disappears so switch to 3g and watch it vanish :D
<ogra_> popey, not my area of expertise yet ... thats all stgraber land
<mamenyaka> ogra_, believe me I googled everything I could come up with
<ogra_> mamenyaka, google more :)
<mamenyaka> hah, thanks
<ogra_> it took me two days to even get close to the issue
<mamenyaka> ogra_, but can't I just play with the insmod combinations?
<ogra_> and i would consider myself rather experienced, so estimate a lot more :)
<ogra_> sure you can
<mamenyaka> how do I unload a module?
<didrocks> barry: hey! around?
<mamenyaka> ogra_, got I, I just tend to ask before trying to google
 * popey tickles stgraber with http://paste.ubuntu.com/6013984/
<barry> didrocks: hi
<didrocks> barry: do you have time for a quick chat, in like 10 minutes?
<didrocks> (hangout)
<Spii> ogra_ sry, but can you explain where I have to put in "datapart=/dev/foo/bar/baz (whatever the path to your /data partition is)" ?
<barry> didrocks: i could chat, but need a bit more time.  are you okay in 50m? (1400 utc)
<didrocks> barry: I have a meeting at that time, 14:30 then
<barry> didrocks: col
<barry> *cool
<davmor2> popey: you don't tickle stgraber, you blow paperballs at the back of his neck through your emptied biro ;)
<didrocks> barry: continuing to fix a little bit the mock then :)
<ogra_> Spii, well, whatever the direct path to the partition is that holds /data on your device
<stgraber> popey: hmm, that looks like a race in phablet-flash (trying to create/copy stuff in the recovery environment before the phone is actually ready)
<stgraber> sergiusens: ^
<sergiusens> stgraber: what device?
<popey> mako
<sergiusens> stgraber: it's not really a race, I just have no reliable way to know if recovery is ready
<sergiusens> popey: I can fix that
<rickspencer3> popey, ogra_ so I installed the authenticator app some days ago, but it seems to be uninstalled now
<rickspencer3> should I see it in /usr/share/applications/ ?
<rickspencer3> installed with apt-get from the ppa
<popey> rickspencer3: have you re-flashed?
<ogra_> rickspencer3, hmm, no idea, theoretically it should ship a .desktop file in that path, yeah
<rickspencer3> popey, I did phablet-flash cdimage or whatever
<ogra_> ah
<popey> yeah, you lose apps when you do that
<popey> that's like installing from an ubuntu cd
<rickspencer3> oh
<ogra_> well, that only preserves the user home and the netwrok setup
<rickspencer3> gotcha
<sergiusens> only click apps would be preserved (soon)
<ogra_> click will solve that :)
<popey> i have a "post-install" script I run to re-install everything after flashing
<popey> (and set timezone etc)
<ogra_> and store the debs in home ?
<mamenyaka> ogra_, and what about the stuck on boot after restart?
<sergiusens> ogra_: dpkg dump and load can solve that
<ogra_> yeah
<rickspencer3> I'm not sure it's a problem worth solving atm
<sergiusens> but not in the path we are headed
<popey> sergiusens: want a bug filed?
<sergiusens> popey: ok
<rickspencer3> rather, focus on click apps, imo
<ogra_> mamenyaka, well, theoretically the moving of sensorservice should fix that
<mamenyaka> moving?
<sergiusens> rickspencer3: the apt-get/dpkg path won't work with ubuntu image based upgrade systems
<ogra_> (in the init.rc)
<sergiusens> so it's a no go
<ogra_> mamenyaka, from late_start to main
<mamenyaka> i had it change to class main
<rickspencer3> sergiusens, right
<rickspencer3> so, I can just reinstall apps from the ppa until next week ;)
<popey> sergiusens: https://bugs.launchpad.net/phablet-tools/+bug/1215436
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1215436 in Phablet Tools "phablet-flash fails to wait for phone when doing ubuntu-system flashing" [Undecided,New]
<mamenyaka> ogra_, I pasted the things (init.rc, logcat, etc)
<ogra_> mamenyaka, yes, but that wont help the wifi issue
<sergiusens> popey: thanks
<mamenyaka> yes, but the not booting issue is now bigger
<ogra_> well, i have no other idea, usually moving sensorservice to main works
<Kaleo> mibofra: hey, thanks!
<mibofra> Kaleo, of what xD ?
<sergiusens> diwic: ogra_ regarding incoming calls, can you run  /usr/share/ofono/scripts/list-calls while the call is incoming? run it a couple of times (loop it if you want) and let it ring for a bit
<mamenyaka> ogra_, so I am screwed twice
<sergiusens> ogra_: if the call State = incoming it's a notification issue
<ogra_> sergiusens, i'm just re-flashing (since over 20min, it shoudl eb done soon)
<diwic> sergiusens, do you want me to test this on N4 too?
<sergiusens> diwic: if incoming calls work for you, not needed
<ogra_> well, on n4 incoming obviously works
<diwic> ok
<Kaleo> mibofra: wrong nick :)
<Kaleo> Mirv: thanks!
<mibofra> Kaleo, np :)
<Laney> mpt: Is "sleep when idle" https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SecurityAndPrivacySettings#Phone the same as "auto sleep" https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Power#Phone ?
<mpt> Laney, good catch, their text should be in sync. Fixing now...
<rsalveti> ogra_: lool: for adb I believe for now we'd only need to disable it by default, and think about a way to enable it if needed
<rsalveti> adb is still quite useful for device debugging, port forwarding and such, so once we have an easy way to enable/disable it, we should be fine for now
<Laney> mpt: IOW I'd hope to be able to just go to that UI instead of implementing it again
<Laney> assuming they are the same thing
<ogra_> rsalveti, we really really dont want a fully open root account
<Laney> mardy: can you think of a clever (not to difficult to implement) way to go to a subpage of a panel in u-s-s?
<ogra_> it has to become fully unprivileged and imho adb root needs to become a no-op
<Laney> or should I just hardcode the url?
<rsalveti> ogra_: I'm fine having it running as phablet, if we can change that
<ogra_> and even then it will be hard to judge its security
<ogra_> rsalveti, we can for some other penalty ... like kardcoding the user in adbd or have a shell user in the system ... neither seems great
<rsalveti> right
<mpt> Laney, sorry, meeting now, I'll finish fixing it in half an hour
<Laney> mpt: np
<Laney> as long as you say they are supposed to be the same I don't really mind what the spec says for now
<rsalveti> just because we still need to use adb when enabling a new device, or debugging why mir isn't coming up for example
<rsalveti> in cases we don't have network access
<ogra_> rsalveti, also adbd wont work on x86 tablets ... so you could never use the sdk in that scenario if we 100% rely on adb
<rsalveti> ogra_: why wouldn't it run on x86?
<ogra_> thats why i propose to have usbnet enabled instead and a specially configured ssh listen on that device
<rsalveti> not sure how much more secure the usbnet option would be
<ogra_> rsalveti, you wouldnt even have the gadget on an x86 generic kernel, how would it ?
<rsalveti> right, but when saying x86 tablet I'm assuming it's an android based device as well
<ogra_> i dont
<rsalveti> at least for now
<ogra_> we will very likely have ubuntu touch based x86 (former win8) tablets in 14.04
<ogra_> and the sdk should work with them
<ogra_> which it wont in the current design
<rsalveti> right, that could be an option as well, but would be similar to arm
<rsalveti> for !android based devices
<ogra_> i would like the sdk to operate a lot less HW specific
<rsalveti> right, that's why android proposes it's own usb gadget driver
<rsalveti> it's a requirement for android
<ogra_> yes
<T3ss0> hello pplz
<mamenyaka> ogra_, anything to check why it's not booting?
<rsalveti> ogra_: lool: want to have a session around that topic for uds?
<T3ss0> anyone can give me a hand installing ubuntu-touch on nexus 7?
<ogra_> rsalveti, anyway, i think 100% relying on adb with the sdk is the wrong approach and we should work out a more generic way
<T3ss0> im having some issues
<ogra_> rsalveti, yes, i'll register a BP and run a session
<mamenyaka> T3ss0, what issues?
<rsalveti> ogra_: right, indeed, just don't know what generic way we could use for 13.10 :-)
<rsalveti> yet
<ogra_> (that discussion is going on by mail since a while)
<rsalveti> awesome
<T3ss0> mamenyaka: im running cyanogen 10.3
<rsalveti> still behind my email
<ogra_> rsalveti, usbnet and ssh :)
<rsalveti> jumped in the fire
<ogra_> cant be more generic
<T3ss0> i did the steps on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Install
<mamenyaka> there is no cyanogen 10.3
<T3ss0> mamenyaka: but it keeps booting on cyanogem
<rsalveti> ogra_: yeah, we just need to think a bit more how to set that up to avoid similar security issues
<T3ss0> mamenyaka: sorry, 10.2
<ogra_> and ssh on a specific "sdk" port ... only attached to the usb0 device ... login disabled and only allow exactly one key that the sdk generates for you
<mamenyaka> T3ss0,  how did you install ubuntu-touch?
<rsalveti> right
<T3ss0> mamenyaka: did step 1, it was already unlocked, did Step 4...
<ogra_> diwic, sergiusens, confirmed, my maguro doesnt start the phone app at all on incoming calls
<ogra_> rsalveti, ^^^
<ogra_> even with the default image
<diwic> ogra_, oh
<T3ss0> mamenyaka: and it didnt work, clockmod said something sbout rom manager 4.0.0.0
<mamenyaka> T3ss0, just donwload the two zips, reboot into recovery, wipe, flash, that's all
<ogra_> rsalveti, any idea how to debug that ?
<ogra_> outgoing and SMS work like a charm
<rsalveti> ogra_: first to check if ofono is indeed propagating the call
<ogra_> yes
<ogra_> the screen turns on
<T3ss0> mamenyaka: ok.. brb
<rsalveti> oh, hm
<ogra_> i just dont get the OSD
<ogra_> and there is no phone app
<rsalveti> salem_: boiko_: ^^?
<ogra_> opening the app then doesnt attach me to the call either
<ogra_> there is also no ringtone
<davmor2> tedg: is that a new nm-indicator I see before me?
<ogra_> davmor2, should
<rsalveti> salem_ would probably know better to to trace that to see if it's app or anything in telepathy
<ogra_> whee i see click packages
<salem_> ogra_, can you ps ax | grep approver?
<davmor2> ogra_: is that like seeing dead people?
<ogra_> salem_, nothing
<ogra_> davmor2, better !
<ogra_> i can even install them ... do that with dead people :P
<salem_> ogra_, try running phone-app-approver manually and try again
<ogra_> salem_, as root or phablet ?
<salem_> ogra_, phablet
<davmor2> ogra_, tedg: the little padlock isn't very clear in the indicator but becomes way more clear on draging the indicator down and seeing the larger image.
<ogra_> salem_, no change in behavior
<ogra_> screen lights up on incoming call, but no ringtone or OSD or phone app
<tedg> davmor2, Hmm, that might be a bug.  I don't think we're supposed to do that for secure networks.
<tedg> I think it's only for VPNs.
<tedg> davmor2, But, yes :-)
<ogra_> heh, but the mailbox notification SMS works :)
<seb128> jdstrand, hey
<seb128> jdstrand, do you know if "encryption" is on the 13.10/v1 roadmap? and how it's going to work?
<jdstrand> seb128: it is not. it is for 14.04
<seb128> jdstrand, the system settings design has a switch to enable/disable encryption, in the screen locking section, trying to figure out what that means for us
<seb128> jdstrand, ok, I guess we should just hide the widget meanwhile then
<seb128> mpt, Laney: ^
<jdstrand> yeah, for now
<Laney> I like the sound of that
<Laney> ta
<jdstrand> we don't know what it will look like yet. there are essentially two options atm, but mdeslaur, tyhicks, the security team, et al need to hash that all out. it's on the 14.04 PRD so we haven't been focusing on it
<salem_> ogra_, just a moment. I can help you debug that in about 10 minutes.
<ogra_> ok, no hurry
<ogra_> i wont go anywhere
<lool> rsalveti: Yup, I wanted to have you in such a session
<rsalveti> sure
<lool> rsalveti: Ah I see you werent in the thread; let me fwd to you
<asac> jcollado: hey ... you ythink you coiuld do the same service for mako/maguro touch_ro?
<asac> e.g. check if ueventd is going crazy and retry?
<asac> if not today... maybe from tomorrow?
<mamenyaka> ogra_, how is that if I insmod with bcmdhd_sta.bin or bcmdhd_p2p.bin, both work, but bcmdhd_apsta.bin can't see APs, what are these files anyway?
<seb128> jdstrand, thanks
<lool> rsalveti: added to your email pile   :-P
<rsalveti> lool: thanks :-)
<seb128> tedg, mardy, Laney, mpt, kenvandine, didrocks: does any of you has things to discuss at the settings meeting? I would suggest we skip this one, seems everybody is crazy busy on landing stuff before end of month/ff
<didrocks> seb128: sounds good
<seb128> but we can have a quick meeting if any of you has something they want to discuss
<tedg> seb128, Works for me.  My house is loud as well :-)
<Laney> I was going to suggest that we might want to have a vUDS session or other discussion figuring out where we are with backends
<seb128> Laney, vUDS sounds good
<tedg> seb128, The only thing I wanted to bring up is airplane mode.
<kenvandine> seb128, nothing for me
<tedg> seb128, I think that lool and awe are defining that, so it's not going to be an indicator-network backend thing.
<Laney> ok I'll make a bp
<seb128> tedg, that's out of the settings scope, lool said that we need a system service for that, not sure anyone is assigned to it though
<seb128> tedg, right
<lool> awe: ^
<jcollado> asac: Currently my focus is on writing test cases. The best person for that probably would be psivaa or plars.
<lool> seb128, tedg: It's lead by awe+cyphermox
<lool> cyphermox: ^
<seb128> tedg, mardy, Laney, mpt, kenvandine, didrocks: skipping that meeting then, let's get work done, thanks
<seb128> lool, ok
<lool> albeit I dont remember whether we have a bp for it
<tedg> seb128, Yes, but I think that you had a doc that said "dependent on indicator-network" which isn't quite right.
<lool> I remember that when I wanted to create one, Tony had a gdoc for it
<awe> lool, not much done on it since our meeting.   I have a meeting in 2m
<seb128> tedg, by then I though that would be coming from the indicator, feel free to change that
<lool> awe: on this topic?
<awe> no
<plars> asac: I thought we agreed we would not retry for the ueventd problem
<mardy> seb128: yep, I've not been working on SystemSettings this week (or the few before this, for that matter :-) )
<awe> x-distro ofono
<lool> awe: is there a bp for it?
<lool> cyphermox: ^
<awe> lool, I registered a blueprint, but haven't moved any of the info over
<awe> lool, but let's pick this up after my meeting
<seb128> mardy, tedg: the only thing I had on my list, is that we are going to need the unitymenumodel support soon for wifi and stuff
<lool> awe: ok, if you could fish the URL that'd be nice
<ogra_> lool, rsalveti i created a blueprint an subscribed both of you
<lool> awe: should we sync on this later today or tomorrow?
<seb128> mardy, tedg: but I guess you guys are tracking that
<lool> today is hard for me actually
<plars> asac: the thinking was that it's a known bug, and should be fixed rather than retrying until we get lucky and don't hit it
 * lool hugs ogra_ 
<cyphermox> can I get a bit more context?
<lool> cyphermox: airplane mode
<cyphermox> ah
<ogra_> mamenyaka, they define different modes the device runs in
<cyphermox> urgh
<rsalveti> ogra_: thanks
<lool> cyphermox: "^" is context aka "read the last 10k lines of scrollback!"   ;-)
<awe> lool, I'll post it afterwards
<lool> cyphermox: j/k
 * ogra_ guesses asac wants to be in the discussion too
<cyphermox> lool: yeah :D
<mamenyaka> ogra_, thank you
<tedg> seb128, mardy and I haven't talked, but we should.  I expect to start looking seriously into that today.  Assuming nothing else gets deprecated this morning.
<seb128> tedg, things should be stable for the day I think :p
<awe> cyphermox, are you joining the x-distro hangout?
 * tedg is going to hold seb128 to that :-)
<cyphermox> awe: sorry, no after all\
<cyphermox> I'll let you handle it, and try to get a bit of work done on MTP in the meantime
<asac> plars: the ueventd issue is understood and properly prioritized... no need to hide the test results if we can get the real one by retrying... after all we get reminded every day
<asac> otherwise we leave the app developer in the dark about whether his app still works right etc.
 * asac on call
<ogra_> oh, the 0822 image looks good test wise
<plars> asac: it's going to take up a lot of time to be retrying all these tests, if you are suggesting that we hide the bad result of ueventd every time it fails, we would be better off working around it by killing ueventd
<plars> asac: but the whole reason for *not* doing that was so that this problem would come to the forefront
<plars> asac: if we just continually retry the tests everytime it fails, it's the worst of both - costly in time, and hides the failure
<ogra_> plars, you would have to retry them anyway ... its just easier to spot them now
<ogra_> with the systemsettle test ...
<plars> ogra_: not if we kill ueventd and force it to come back without the 100% cpu usage
<asac> plars: its going to be fixed very soon
<ogra_> oh, well, but then yoou cant be sure all your HW works
<asac> i think we survive until then
<mhall119> dholbach: when is the porting clinic?
<ogra_> its only a few more days
<ogra_> mhall119, its running already
<tedg> seb128, It looks like the deprecation patch is going to miss the 4-daily build?  Can we delay and/or run the stack again?
<ogra_> mhall119, want to port anything ?
<mhall119> ogra_: cool, do we have anybody working on the Find 5?
<ogra_> not that i know of
<mhall119> ogra_: I want to test other people's ports
<seb128> tedg, we can re-run again yes
<plars> asac: the good news is that I heard from IS just a bit ago, and they confirmed that they are going to work on the router today. So hopefully today or tomorrow we should have a clear path outside
<seb128> tedg, trying to get CI to behave first, some of the hooks there are buggy, fginther should have sorted them out by now, let's see if it works
<tedg> seb128, understand.  Just want to see this stuff make it to archive :-)
<seb128> yeah, me too
<ogra_> mhall119, porting to the find requires you to have that device ... i think the price should be something else, else you only attrac a very small fraction of devs (i have a find and want a second one *and* am a developer who understands  enough) :)
<asac> plars: nice
<ogra_> mhall119, or is the plan to send them a find for porting ?
<T3ss0> mamenyaka: entered in recovery, wiped factory reset and dalvik
<mamenyaka> T3ss0, great
<T3ss0> mamenyaka: what do you mean by flash
<mhall119> ogra_: the thing is, we already have a Find 5 to give away, so it would be easier to find a better contest than a better prize
<mamenyaka> install zip
<T3ss0> mamenyaka: install zip from sd card? and choose them?
<mamenyaka> T3ss0,
<T3ss0> mamenyaka: any order?
<mamenyaka> yes
<mamenyaka> T3ss0, first the small one
<ogra_> mhall119, well, but doing a port without the HW is really hard ...
<mhall119> ogra_: currently I'm taking any and all builds and trying them on it
<mhall119> and the first one that works gets the phone
<ogra_> so that means you either need to send them the device or find one who wants a second one
<mamenyaka> T3ss0, with your device name in it, then the large one
<dhirez> hy all.
<mhall119> ogra_: or option C, I do all the hardware parts for them
<mhall119> it's slow and annoying, yes
<T3ss0> mamenyaka:  ok
<T3ss0> mamenyaka: installing
<ogra_> well, go ahead, happy to help :)
<T3ss0> mamenyaka: did the first.. now the other one, the armhf
<mamenyaka> yes
<T3ss0> mamenyaka: IF, i need to get back to cyanogen, just wipe and restore the backup in CMW?
<mamenyaka> T3ss0, yes
<T3ss0> mamenyaka: done installing, now booting..
<mamenyaka> ogra_, this is the output I get when insmodding: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6014189/
<ogra_> mamenyaka, try varying the nvram file you have so many :)
<mamenyaka> kay
<mamenyaka> okay
<ogra_> the dirver itself looks kind of ok
<T3ss0> mamenyaka, Thank you very much.. worked like a charm :)
<mamenyaka> ogra_, okay, I am going to kill myself again
<ogra_> nahhh
<mamenyaka> ogra_, THANK YOU!
<ogra_> dont
<ogra_> :)
<asteryx> Hi all, I want to try to port to my RAZR I. Recommend please that you can read? preferably on the Russian or Ukrainian language. tnx
<mamenyaka> wl_bss_connect_done succeeded with 6a:08:b6
<ogra_> congrats :)
<ogra_> asteryx, i fear we only have english documentation
<mamenyaka> so it turns out I needed the nvram_net.txt_murata file
<sergiusens> rsalveti: can you commit back the changelog to ubuntu-touch-session manager?
<rsalveti> sergiusens: sorry, not sure I'm following
<rsalveti> but I noticed I forgot to push the release commit
<rsalveti> pushed
<sergiusens> rsalveti: yeah, that!
<sergiusens> :)
<ogra_> silly bzr stuff :P
<ogra_> how nice was the world when we only had source debs :P
<rsalveti> hahaha
<mamenyaka> ogra_, what was the fix or sound?
<mamenyaka> or*
<mamenyaka> for*
<sergiusens> rsalveti: https://code.launchpad.net/~sergiusens/session-manager-touch/install_clicks/+merge/181568
<sergiusens> rsalveti: only thing I'm not sure about there is the 'preinstalled_path'
<ogra_> mamenyaka, there is none atm. we will switch soon to a new pulseaudio that should make it easier though
<mamenyaka> okay
<mamenyaka> I just remembrd soethng with pulseaduo
<sergiusens> rsalveti: oh and the sync with unity8
<sergiusens> forgot to push that :-/
<ogra_> mamenyaka, i expect us to have topic based porting clinics in the future, once the new pulse setup is in we will do a sound porting touch clinic and tie diwic to his chair to answer and help for a day :)
<diwic> ogra_, I'm thinking I should perhaps write a blog post about how things will work (and how it affects porters)
<ogra_> ++
<mamenyaka> for my sony device, audio is working fine
<asteryx> ogra_, Well, at least something. Let in English
<barry> didrocks: ready when you are
<daker> Q: does the touch image comes with gstreamer installed ?
<mamenyaka> ogra_, and about the env QML_DISABLE_DISTANCEFIELD=1?
<ogra_> daker, yes
<ogra_> phablet@ubuntu-phablet:~$ dpkg -l|grep gstreamer|wc -l
<ogra_> 7
<daker> ogra_: and the plugins ?
<didrocks> barry: translating something in plurial and coming
<ogra_> daker, i see -base and -good installed and i know there is jhodapp who is doing work on a HW accelerated getreamer plugin for us
<daker> ogra_: i am wrote an app that uses gstreamer to play streams
<lool> barry: didrocks told me he found some issues in the mock and updated it
<lool> barry: it seems his code is now mostly complete; seb128 and him were discussing
<lool> barry: how much are you through the backend impl?
<mfisch> ogra_: how often are the boot images built?
<barry> lool: i saw some edits to the wiki page, but was waiting on didrocks to discuss.  updating the mock is fine.  live service is coming along.  maybe done today (although i am supposed to patch pilot today, so we'll see)
<didrocks> barry: coming in 2 minutes :)
<seb128> barry, delaying patch piloting to tomorrow is fine
<barry> yeah
<seb128> barry, we should get that stuff done before didrocks is on holidays if possible
<lool> was about to say that
<dednick> ogra_: ubuntu-touch held back on phone upgrade...
<barry> let's get the mocks squared away and then i can finish up the live service, and make sure the two have compatible behavior
<dednick> ogra_: but new unity is being installed, so now we have no network indicator!
<lool> ralsina: sorry, not sure why it wouldn't complete
<ralsina> lool: no problem :-)
<lool> ralsina: I must have typoed or something
<lool> ralsina: so some issues with click-scope with latest r/o image
<lool> ralsina: if I search for hello world click, it finds it and shows download progress up to 100%
<ralsina> lool: good
<lool> then it just stops there and app scope is dead on home screen
<lool> after reboot the app isn't there
<lool> I saw some logs
<ralsina> lool: can you pastebin the logs?
<lool> tried to wget the click and click install it myself, I see the click got unpacked but can't find the .desktop file
<mfisch> ogra_: asking because I expected to see a feature land in the initramfs that was pushed yesterday afternoon (my time)
<jhodapp> daker, I'll be landing a new hardware accelerated gstreamer backend in the very near future
<lool> ralsina: that's the end of the log: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6014272/
<daker> jhodapp: thanks!
<jhodapp> daker: QtMultimedia will be able to sit on top of it and I highly recommend that you use this API for your app
<ralsina> lool: ok, checking
<lool> ralsina: I think it shows up to the relevant part where download completed and install starts
<daker> jhodapp: with QtMultimedia i am unable to streammetadata...
<lool> ralsina: to test installation manually, I wget-ed https://public.apps.ubuntu.com/download/ar.com.beuno/hello-world/ar.com.beuno.hello-world-0.2.click?noauth=1
<daker> jhodapp: i mean the audio component
<lool> and then ran click install --user phablet on it with --force-missing-framework or something like that
<lool> but didn't find where the .desktop file was meant to be
<ralsina> lool: somewhere in ~/.local
<jhodapp> daker: I see, yeah it's limited in what it can do compared to calling directly into gstreamer's API...we'll be addressing limitations like this in future versions
<jhodapp> daker: what does your app do?
<beuno> lool, that manifest file is old format
<ralsina> lool: but this looks to me like the download and install worked but the app still has the old manifest
<ralsina> right, what beuno said
<beuno> lool, let me get you a proper one
<ralsina> beuno: I thought you uploaded the good one to production?
<didrocks> barry: https://code.launchpad.net/~didrocks/ubuntu-system-image/small-modifs/+merge/181580
<lool> beuno: Ah you thought that broke it?
<lool> beuno: Could you pull it off the store?
<beuno> ralsina, https://public.apps.ubuntu.com/download/com.ubuntu.developer.mhall119/xda-developers-app/com.ubuntu.developer.mhall119.xda-developers-app-0.1.4.click?noauth=1
<mhall119> ^^ that one works
<mhall119> though you won't get an icon
<lool> ralsina: right, checked the source and location is ~/.local/share/applications
<lool> but this doens't exist
<beuno> lool, I can, although I'd rather push an updated and fixed version
<ralsina> lool: if that doesn't exist when installing manually, that's a click installer bug
<beuno> er
<beuno> lool, https://public.apps.ubuntu.com/download/com.ubuntu.developer.mhall119/xda-developers-app/com.ubuntu.developer.mhall119.xda-developers-app-0.1.4.click?noauth=1
<beuno> that'll do it
<daker> jhodapp: here is a video http://bit.ly/15dbO55
<lool> ** (process:2009): WARNING **: Unable to read directory '/home/phablet/.local/share/applications': Error opening directory '/home/phablet/.local/share/applications': No such file or directory
<lool> ** (process:2009): WARNING **: Unable to write out desktop file to '/home/phablet/.local/share/applications/com.ubuntu.developer.mhall119.xda-developers-app_xda-developers_0.1.4.desktop': Failed to create file '/home/phablet/.local/share/applications/com.ubuntu.developer.mhall119.xda-developers-app_xda-developers_0.1.4.desktop.Z0H21W': No such file or directory
<lool> seems that click expects the dir to exists
<lool> beuno: thanks
<sergiusens> Stskeeps: got your last comment there, that's the goal, but would be good to have something in the future that says -> e.g.; breaks jolla too
<Stskeeps> yep
<rsalveti> urgh, just got disconnected
<OrokuSaki> So I finally got everything working lastnight... and now I cannot get surfaceflinger to start?
<rsalveti> but I think the call is done already
<rsalveti> thanks guys :-)
<sergiusens> rsalveti: it's DONE
<jhodapp> daker: ok, so for your app I'd recommend using QtMultimedia for actual audio playback control, and then supplement your needs by calling directly into gstreamer
<OrokuSaki> logcat says its waiting for surfaceflinger.... though I cannot figure out why... got me stumped
<OrokuSaki> ps says its running
<jhodapp> daker: if possible
<OrokuSaki> if anyone could give me some advice, appreciate it
<sergiusens> rsalveti: in case you missed this: https://code.launchpad.net/~sergiusens/session-manager-touch/install_clicks/+merge/181568
<rsalveti> sergiusens: sorry, was on a call :P
<rsalveti> but will check quickly
<sergiusens> rsalveti: lol, but you got disconnected, so I was just wondering if your missed the chatter here too ;-)
<rsalveti> sergiusens: right, thanks anyway :-)
<daker> jhodapp: my only concern is metadata
<jhodapp> daker: right, but that's what I mean...call directly into gstreamer to obtain metadata
<daker> jhodapp: do you have any idea how can i do that without consuming the user's bandwidth
<jhodapp> daker: what do you mean, is there an issue you've been running into with that?
<daker> jhodapp: no no, i am just asking about the use of QtMultimedia to play the stream and gstreamer to get the metadata
<jhodapp> daker: well QtMultimedia will still use gstreamer underneath to play back, it'll just be a higher level control API
<jhodapp> daker: and when the hardware acceleration lands, it'll automatically take advantage of it
<lool> beuno: "are you updating the package?"
<lool> s/"(.*)"/(\1)/
<daker> jhodapp: ok, then with QtMultimedia i will be not able to get the GST_TAG_TITLE, right ?
<lool> ralsina: if I remove a package w/ commandline I can install it from the scope again, ys?
<beuno> lool, I'm actually waiting for the SDK to build and see if it now generates them properly, instead of hand-crafting it
<lool> hold on, we don't have a click remove?
<beuno> so not yet
<lool> wow
<ralsina> lool: well, that's also why you can't remove them from the preview ;-)
<jhodapp> daker: I'm not 100% sure on that, I could scan the source for you and let you know
<lool> I'm kind of screwed if I run out of test packages  :-)
<ralsina> lool: I think you can remove them manually, it's a couple of folders mostly
<lool> ralsina: no database?
<ralsina> lool: exactly
<daker> jhodapp: if i can get the GST_TAG_TITLE i'll move to the QtMultimedia, that's the only reason i use gstreamer
<jhodapp> daker: ok...I'm pretty sure QtMultimedia responds to the GST_TAG_TITLE message, I'm just not sure what it does with it
<lool> ralsina: I rm-ed the dir but still see ar.com.beuno.hello-world        0.1
<lool> in click list --user phablet
<ralsina> lool: you also have to remove from the user's .local and maybe somewhere else
<daker> jhodapp: if you find something ping me here or just comment on the G+ thread, thanks!
<lool> ralsina: couldn't find it
<jhodapp> daker: sure thing
 * lool searches for beuno hiding in some directory
<lool> find . -iname \*beuno\*
 * beuno screams in pain
<lool> ralsina: I can't find beuno in home/phablet or /var; other ideas?  :-)
<lool> ah some dpkg database somewhere
<ralsina> lool: ran out
<ralsina> lool: stracing click list :-)
<lool> yeah I was apt-get installing strace
<OrokuSaki> to get the gui to come up.. I have to service ubuntu-touch-session start USER=phablet then android-chroot, then run sensorservice
<ogra_> OrokuSaki, "android-chroot, then run sensorservice"  should be enough
<lool> ralsina: ah!  /opt/click.ubuntu.com/.click/
<OrokuSaki> I wish... for some reason its waiting on surfaceflinger when I do that.. though it is running
<ralsina> lool: sneaky :-)
<ogra_> ubuntu-touch-session is auto respawning anyway, it will kick in at some point
<jhodapp> daker: so QtMultimedia currently does nothing with the GST_MESSAGE_TAG bus message
<daker> jhodapp: :(
<crypticmofo> umm.. never mind
<jhodapp> daker: but, I don't see why we wouldn't want to extend this in the near future
<crypticmofo> i just answered my own question
<daker> jhodapp: that would be excellent
<jhodapp> daker: I haven't thought about this in any detail yet, but we might be able to connect GStreamer's tagging mechanism into QtMultimedia's
<daker> jhodapp: that will save developers from getting into the c++ world :D
<jhodapp> daker: yeah, the more we can connect to QML the better
<codinho> jhodapp, as I know there were such thing in 0.10 and qt
<jhodapp> codinho, very interesting...well maybe it's still implemented then and will have to investigate a bit further
<crypticmofo> aw i know what i want .. i know cdma phone / 3g / sms isn't working on cdma devices but does it work on wifi ?
<jhodapp> daker: did you see codinho's message?
<codinho> jhodapp, the qt examples were able to display some tags related info
<codinho> anyway its not difficult to handle such thing
<jhodapp> fantastic...once I land the acceleration backend, I'll look into this in more detail
<didrocks> barry: ok, done with rev 161.
<crypticmofo> anyone ?
<barry> didrocks: thanks, got it
<didrocks> yw!
<barry> didrocks: on the SettingChanged signal.  my thinking is: signature='sss'  SettingChanged(key, value, old_value) where old_value will be '' if one was not previously set
<didrocks> barry: sounds good, and you emit it only if the value change as well, right?
<didrocks> let if I SetSettings() same value for that key, no SettingChanged signal?
<barry> didrocks: i could either do that, or always send it, and a client could check for value == old_value
<daker> jhodapp: yes codinho it's has landed ?
 * barry is leaning toward the latter
<didrocks> barry: why? do you see a use case that would be useful?
<barry> didrocks: not really.  just makes the semantics simpler and more consistent
<didrocks> barry: hum, thinking about it, can you push it to my branch or just point me to it so that I can merge and finish the client with it?
<didrocks> barry: the key didn't change if you set the same key/value
<didrocks> so it's not "Changed", right?
<barry> didrocks: i guess technically correct ;).  SettingSet is a weird name :)
<barry> SettingUpdated?
<barry> didrocks: what would be most useful for the ui?
<jhodapp> daker: this is the qtmultimedia version I'm working with: https://qt.gitorious.org/qt/qtmultimedia-porting/
<jhodapp> daker: codinho ported it to gst 1.0
<daker> jhodapp: thanks i'll take a look
<didrocks> barry: I think Changed() is even only if the value has changed, let me see what other libs are doing
<didrocks> barry: seems glib is pretty consistent about at least ui content to only emit when there is an actual change
<didrocks> (and so, only sending the new value in that case)
<barry> didrocks: okay, so no old value and only send when newvalue != oldvalue?
<barry> SettingChanged(key, value)
<didrocks> barry: yeah, I can do it quickly in my branch if you want, that will enable me to do the binding quicker
<didrocks> (in the UI)
<ogra_> crypticmofo, sure
<barry> didrocks: go for it.  i'll update the wiki page
<didrocks> barry: thanks! will ping you
<Dominik2000> hello
<Dominik2000> i have installed ubuntu touch on an nexus 4, but i cannot enter the pin
<Dominik2000> tried it with enter-pin script from ofono but it says enter-pin command not found
<sergiusens> bfiller: what component is supposed to notify incoming calls/messages again?
<bfiller> sergiusens: I was just looking at that
<ogra_> Dominik2000, that commend isnt in the users path ... you need to give the full location
<bfiller> I see the problem
<bfiller> sergiusens: /usr/bin/phone-app-approver
<sergiusens> bfiller: that problem I raised on the email is also on the regular images
<sergiusens> bfiller: was looking into raising a critical
<bfiller> sergiusens: it crashes with /usr/bin/phone-app-approver: symbol lookup error: /usr/bin/phone-app-approver: undefined symbol: messaging_menu_message_new
<ogra_> Dominik2000, /usr/share/ofono/scripts/enter-pin pin 123
<ogra_> err
<ogra_> Dominik2000, /usr/share/ofono/scripts/enter-pin pin 1234
<sergiusens> diwic: ^^
<ogra_> something like that
<bfiller> sergiusens: because I think phone-app still building in ppa against old indicator-messagase and new one is in saucy that doesn't have this symbol yet
<ogra_> ouch
<Dominik2000> thanks!
<sergiusens> bfiller: should we remove the indicator messages from the PPA?
<ogra_> we shold remove the PPA :P
<bfiller> sergiusens: I think so, because the one in saucy is supposed to support that api (but doesn't yet)
<sergiusens> bfiller: that sentence is confusing
<sergiusens> :-)
<diwic> sergiusens, hmm, weird that it sometimes *does* work (it's working for me) then
<ogra_> yeah, it is weird that mako isnt affected at all
<bfiller> sergiusens: indicator-messages in saucy is supposed to support messaging_menu_message_new() function, but that hasn't landed yet
<bfiller> sergiusens: when it does, then everything can correctly build against it I believe, according to ted it's going to happen today
<ogra_> diwic, though when did you last flash ? if you have an old enough image and only updated the packages yoou care about you might not be affected
<beuno> lool, ralsina, hello world should now be installable. Would love confirmation  :)
<lool> ralsina: I can't get packages to install, even the xda one which should have the right manifest
<lool> beuno: I'm failing utterly at installing stuff
<lool> now it ends with:
<lool> [unity-scope-click] - DEBUG: download-manager.vala:163: Download started
<lool> [unity-scope-click] - DEBUG: click-scope.vala:202: download started: /com/canonical/applications/download/a3894a3de22549e2b6c48f6e5a10be35
<lool> and nothing in /opt/click.ubuntu.com/
<bfiller> sergiusens: does that make sense? phone-app was building against indicator-messages in ppa but that version is superceded now by one in saucy that doesn't yet support the api
<dednick|lunch> asac: will 20130822 be released as current image today? there seems to be some issues with chewie & indicator-network when upgrading from the 20130821 image.
<lool> also, if I install by hand I'll now get the .desktop file, but I see "xda-developers" and no icon in the app list rather than "XDA Developers" with proper icon
<Dominik2000> is that enough for 3g support?
<lool> ralsina: ^
<salem_> ogra_, sorry the delay. do you have time to debug phone-app now?
<ogra_> dednick|lunch, not only with updating
<lool> ralsina, beuno: Would be good if you guys could try r/o images
<sergiusens> bfiller: oh, if that's the case, let me bump the one in the PPA
<sergiusens> awe: ^^
<ogra_> salem_, well, looks a bit like bfiller knows the issue
<bfiller> sergiusens: that should fix the problem for the short term
<dednick> ogra_:  ?
<sergiusens> bfiller: ok, well, we should never regress... that's why we are holding back on pulse ;-)
<bfiller> salem_, ogra_ : yes the approver is crashing when receiving text messages
<sergiusens> diwic: it's hard to see how it works for you :-P
<ogra_> dednick, seems we cant take incoming calls atm
<bfiller> because of mismatch with indicator-messages
<ogra_> bfiller, well, then my issue is different
<salem_> bfiller, ah ok, that's what I thought.
<sergiusens> bfiller: salem_ I'll epoch bump indicator messages in the PPA
<ogra_> its not related to text messages
<dednick> craptastic
<bfiller> ogra_: what is issue?
<diwic> ogra_, yeah, maybe if the error went in yesterday or so
<sergiusens> ogra_: do you get an initial operator SMS configuration message?
<ogra_> bfiller, on incoming calls only the screen turns on, no popup, no ODS no phone app at all ... outgoing works just fine
<ralsina> lool: sorry on team call
<ogra_> sergiusens, no, i never get that when i switch phones with my sim
<bfiller> ogra_: is /usr/bin/phone-app-approver running?
<ogra_> SMS generally works but phone callls are broken even after a fresh boot ...
<ogra_> bfiller, no, salem_ asked that already, and i can start it manually, it doesnt crash, but the phone doesnt chaneg behavior
<sergiusens> ogra_: on any image that is?
<ogra_> sergiusens, the operator SMS ?
<sergiusens> ogra_: the incoming call failure
<sergiusens> ogra_: pulse and public?
<ogra_> i only get these when changing countries
<bfiller> ogra_: hmnn, just flashed the --pending and working ok for me
<ogra_> sergiusens, yes
<salem_> ogra_, do you see any messages on console when you start it manually?
<bfiller> maguro?
<ogra_> bfiller, right
<bfiller> ogra_: does phone ring on incoming?
<ogra_> salem_, phablet@ubuntu-phablet:~$ phone-app-approver
<ogra_> Creating a new folks engine
<ogra_> and after i sent an SMS i get the error bfiller showed above
<mfisch> stgraber: is that initrd change you made yesterday in boot images yet?
<ogra_> without SMS it just sits there
<sergiusens> ogra_: also, did you run /usr/share/ofono/scripts/list-calls ?
<mfisch> stgraber: it did not seem to work this morning for ssweeny
<ogra_> sergiusens, while a call comes in ?
<sergiusens> ogra_: yes
<ogra_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6014491/
<ogra_> seems ofono is fine
<bfiller> ogra_: I think it's related to this approver issue
<ogra_> bfiller, ok
<barry> didrocks: i'm going to get some lunch now.  will see your ping in the scrollback
<bfiller> ogra_: can you run dbus-monitor and paste the output when a incoming call is happening?
<stgraber> mfisch: it should be. I didn't check whether today's image built properly though but if it did, the new initrd should be in it
<ogra_> will do, one sec, i just rebooted to get rid of the SMS state
<mfisch> ssweeny: can you dd the boot image off the phone and unpack it?
<mfisch> ssweeny: I'll try too as soon as I finish up this wiki page
<ssweeny> mfisch, on it
<sergiusens> awe: just asked ogra... and ofono is fine wrt to calls http://paste.ubuntu.com/6014491/
<asac> dednick: hey
<asac> dednick: check with ogra how the dashboard results look like
<asac> if you feel there is something big that our tests dont catch
<asac> lets also check how we can write a test for that
<ogra_> asac, not making calls is a blocker
<dednick> :)
<ogra_> no matter how the dashboard looks
<ogra_> bfiller, http://paste.ubuntu.com/6014502/
<awe> sergiusens, that's fine, but I still want to test myself, and rsalveti as well.  We're not going to switch on a Friday.  ;)-
<ogra_> i had to manuallt start the approver though ... it wasnt running
<ogra_> (not that this changed anything in behavior)
<dednick> sounds the ability to make calls would be a good test to have.
<ogra_> dednick, yeah
<sergiusens> awe: ack, was just corroboration and peace of mind for you ;-)
<ogra_> oits long on the list
<ogra_> also SMS, 3G networking etc
<awe> thanks sergiusens
<lool> ralsina: in any case, it's mighty annoying to reboot / kill processes to recover
<lool> something is getting stuck badly when it should log a warning and go on
<davmor2> cyphermox: I used wget -r -l1 -A.deb http://people.ubuntu.com/~mathieu-tl/network-manager/ then cd into the dir and then dpkg -i *.deb  3 of the -dev libs didn't install but the version of nm wasn't letting me connect to 3g at all.
<ralsina> lool: right, no testing in r/o so far, we'll add it asap
<didrocks> barry: rev 162, the client works as well :)
<ssweeny> mfisch, the touch script from the boot image DOES NOT have your changes
<cyphermox> davmor2: yeah, there's still something missing I noticed an issue
<lool> ralsina: we're switching like tomorrow, announcing on monday, would you think you'd have some fix later tonight?
<lool> can verify tomorrow morning
<mfisch> ssweeny: okay, so it's not built yet
<cyphermox> davmor2: could you still pastebin logs just to make sure it's the same thing?
<mfisch> stgraber: looks like it didnt get built yet
<ralsina> lool: I'll have to put that at the top of alecu's queue
<mamenyaka> ogra_, any news with ricmm on the font issue with samsung devices?
<ogra_> stgraber, did you do a no-change rebuild upload of android yet ?
<ogra_> stgraber, else there wont be a boot.img with the changed :)
<lool> ralsina: that seems like a good idea given the small amount of time
<lool> ralsina: (thanks!)
<davmor2> cyphermox: meh I needed my phone back up and running before I log off so re-wiped it,  I can redo it tomorrow morning when I get online
<stgraber> ogra_: damn, I forgot about android... (I know you told me about it a few weeks back...)
<ogra_> mamenyaka, well, i think ricmm referred you to me and all i know is that rollback of the driver is the only solution
<mfisch> lool: I dont think we need that USER=phablet line in my package anymore since I moved the system db to /custom
<cyphermox> davmor2: oh ok. don't bother then, I'll run my tests here
<stgraber> ogra_: I did initramfs-tools-ubuntu-touch and ubuntu-touch-generic-initrd but forgot android (is ubuntu-touch-generic-initrd even still relevant nowadays?)
<mfisch> lool: I should have an update after this meeting
<cyphermox> everything is ready for it and I fixed mbpi here for my provider...
<lool> mfisch: great
<mamenyaka> ogra_, but the QML_DISABLE_DISTANCEFIELD options is like halfway there
<ogra_> stgraber, yes, it rolls the initrd.img
<lool> mfisch: yeah, /custom is where it should live
<lool> mfisch: how do you handle dconf update?
<ogra_> mamenyaka, yeah, if you can live without the other half :)
<lool> mfisch: is this done when generating the custom tgz?
<mamenyaka> ogra_, ha, yeah, I can live with that, it really reduces the mess
<mamenyaka> ogra_, but isn't there anything else?
<ogra_> yes, but what i mean is there is no way to get rid of the remaining mess
<ogra_> not that i know of
<mamenyaka> ogra_, but what causes it?
<ogra_> dunno, ask a mali specialist
<stgraber> ogra_, mfisch: ok, I'll prepare a no change rebuild for android then.
<mamenyaka> hello! is there a mali specialist here?
<ogra_> LOL
<mfisch> stgraber: merci
<sergiusens> bfiller: https://code.launchpad.net/~sergiusens/indicator-messages/phablet_epoch/+merge/181604
<mfisch> ssweeny: ^^ what stgraber said
<davmor2> tedg: new nm indicator doesn't seem to display 3g, only wifi for me,  admittedly I am having to restart nm so that might not help :)
<sergiusens> ogra_: mamenyaka for mali kdub can help, but he's probably on the #ubuntu-mir channel
<bfiller> sergiusens: approved
<ogra_> sergiusens, err
<mfisch> lool: pushed the changes, think we should rename the project in LP? probably would be less confusing
<ogra_> sergiusens, an epoch meanss you will have to bump the ar/chive version to that epoch too
<ogra_> bfiller, ^^^
<crypticmofo> anyone around .. didn't really think my question was answered .. i know cdma ubuntu touch devices or builds don't have phone / data sms working but are there builds with wifi that work ?
<bfiller> sergiusens: probably should force a rebuild of phone-app against this once it lands? to make sure it's building against the correct version
<ogra_> thats not gonna fly
<davmor2> tedg: also there seems to be no icon when there is no connection which makes it hard to know you can modify from the pull down
<lool> mfisch: would be nicer; should be doable from LP UI
<mamenyaka> sergiusens, thank you, I will check him out
<mfisch> lool: okay, let me do that
<sergiusens> ogra_: why?
<tedg> davmor2, Yeah, pmcgowan was mentioning that earlier
<sergiusens> ogra_: we can just delete the package from the PPA
<ogra_> crypticmofo, i said "yes" above, probably swallowed by the noise in here :)
<sergiusens> ogra_: like we did for the other packages
<crypticmofo> oh sorry ogra_
<ogra_> sergiusens, upgrades wont work though
<davmor2> tedg: and for some reason it isn't remembering my password for ap if I disable wifi
<crypticmofo> ogra_:  do you know where i might get one .. im on the wiki atm
<sergiusens> ogra_: we don't support apt-get upgrade on the images
<pmcgowan> davmor2, adding a bug now about no icon
<pmcgowan> its not ever there
<ogra_> sergiusens, people with that package installed that do apt upgrades will forever stay on the epoch version
<sergiusens> ogra_: and next week, not even apt-get
<crypticmofo> ogra_:  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Devices
<ogra_> haha
<ogra_> sergiusens, you are so optimistic :)
<mfisch> lool: I dont think I can change it all, let me nuke it and make a new one, ubuntu-touch-customization-enablement, ca va?
<ogra_> crypticmofo, "get one" ? you mean a wlan card ?
<sergiusens> ogra_: I'll just break hybris so people are forced to reflash
<lool> mfisch: really?
<ogra_> sergiusens, oh, youre so eeeevil !
<crypticmofo> ogra_:  no just wifi on a cdma device
<ogra_> :)
<mfisch> lool: let me try one more thing to move the branch
<crypticmofo> ogra_:  it would be nice to do a build with wifi so i can test stuff on there like the store / anything realted to internet
<ogra_> crypticmofo, well, wifi should always work (given the cyanogenmod driver works)
<bfiller> ogra_: regarding your problem, think the quickest thing to try would be using the rebuilt phone-app and indicator-messages once those land in ppa. if you're still having issues salem_ will have to jump in
<bfiller> ogra_: this just started happening recently right?
<crypticmofo> ogra_:  do you mind pointing me in a build that works for a d2vzw that has wifi working ?
<ogra_> bfiller, ok, i dont want to make an all nighter tonight but will test from the PPA once i notice the new packages
<ogra_> crypticmofo, if it isnt on the devices wikipage i fear you have to port yourself
<ogra_> that wikipage is all i know
<mfisch> lool: LP can do the full rename for me
<codinho> daker, try to check qgstreamermetadataprovider.cpp
<ogra_> (there are probably othet ports not listed on the wiki over at the xda forums)
<davmor2> tedg, pmcgowan: One thing that is really annoying and I will bug now I know it is still happening with the new indicator.  If you lose wifi and go on to 3g it never switches back to wifi according to nm and whats my ip address on google search.  You have to disable 3g to get wifi back as the main radio
<pmcgowan> davmor2, thats a regression for sure
<lool> mfisch: right, you should be able to change the project name
<daker> codinho: thanks
<codinho> uw
<salem_> bfiller, looks like the other issue with the phone-app approver (answering calls) is related to mediaserver. I noticed that the approver is stuck trying to play the ringtone, and I managed to reproduce the issue sending a -SIGSTOP to mediaserver.
<bfiller> salem_: interesting, we've had issues with playing the ringtone before
<bfiller> salem_: I think we should be using qtmultimedia to play the ringtone instead of mediaserver classes
<salem_> bfiller, yes, we already are.
<didrocks> mpt: pmcgowan: IIRC, you want to talk togheter about bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1215520 :)
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1215520 in indicator-power (Ubuntu) "The icon does not change based on the actual charge level" [Undecided,New]
<bfiller> salem_: oh
<crypticmofo> is there a diff in the images ?
<didrocks> pmcgowan: if my memory isn't bad, it's on purpose
<didrocks> (and +1, it's confusing)
<crypticmofo> quantal-preinstalled-phablet-armhf.zip < — this is what i used to have but now on the website under http://cdimages.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-touch-preview/daily-preinstalled/current/ i don't see a quantal-preinstalled-phablet-armhf.zip
<pmcgowan> didrocks, you mean the icon not changing?
<didrocks> right
<pmcgowan> thats not possible!
<didrocks> that's what lars told me a couple of cycles ago
<didrocks> it's only when charging, right?
<tedg> sergiusens, using an epoch?
<tedg> sergiusens, That doesn't seem like a good idea...
<tedg> Oh, on the phablet branch?
<pmcgowan> didrocks, I see, yes
<pmcgowan> hmm
<mamenyaka> ogra_, any chance to check mali memory usage?
<tedg> sergiusens, Why can't you guys just use trunk?
<ogra_> mamenyaka, probably, i have no clue about mali details, sorry
<mamenyaka> ogra_, just in general, check video memory
<ogra_> dmesg ?
<ogra_> no idea :)
<ogra_> or syslog
<mamenyaka> ogra_, okay, thanks anyway
<crypticmofo> i think its http://cdimages.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-touch-preview/daily-preinstalled/current/saucy-preinstalled-phablet-armhf.zip
<rsalveti> sergiusens: sorry, why the need to run preinstall-click at every boot?
<davmor2> pmcgowan: https://bugs.launchpad.net/touch-preview-images/+bug/1215528
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1215528 in touch-preview-images "Network Manager/ indicator once wifi is dropped and 3g takes over you can't get wifi back as the main radio" [Undecided,New]
<ogra_> crypticmofo, the former one was the old image with ubuntu running inside of android, the latter url you posted is the new image whetre ubuntu runs natively
<crypticmofo> ok so ogra_ http://cdimages.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-touch-preview/daily-preinstalled/current/saucy-preinstalled-phablet-armhf.zip  is the link then ?
<ogra_> rsalveti, because we have patient users ... :P
<ogra_> crypticmofo, no, thats the old image
<rsalveti> right :-)
<ogra_> rsalveti, and so that we can blog about it "ubuntus boot lasts longer than androids !!! "
<ogra_> surely good press :)
<codinho> no wY
<codinho> *no way*
<ogra_> crypticmofo, the second url you posted is the current one
<ogra_> crypticmofo, err, ignore that ... i just noticed they are the same
<crypticmofo> ogra_:  yes the saucy one right ?
 * ogra_ must be blind today 
<ogra_> crypticmofo, you want to drop "-preview" from it
<crypticmofo> oh
<crypticmofo> http://cdimages.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-touch/daily-preinstalled/current/ ?
<ogra_> right thats the current daily build
<ogra_> note that a lot chaanged, you will need to have to update the HW related zip too
<crypticmofo> ogra_:  http://cdimages.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-touch/daily-preinstalled/current/saucy-preinstalled-touch-armhf.zip       ?
<ogra_> yes, thats the rootfs
<crypticmofo> there a guide ogra_ ?
<ogra_> for what ?
<crypticmofo> the updated hw related zip ?
<ogra_> thats something your porter has to provide
<crypticmofo> ugh
<ogra_> and he should regular rebuild against the latest changes in the phablet.ubuntu.com tree
<OrokuSaki> anyone know a good way to automatically restart ubuntu-touch-session with upstart at boot
<ogra_> OrokuSaki, it auto-respawns, why would you do that ?
<OrokuSaki> because for some reason its waiting on flinger unless I restart that service
<ogra_> (also why not fix the underlying error)
<crypticmofo> ogra_:  don't now how to read that but i don't see his name .. i only see Ricardo Salveti
<ogra_> no, it waits for the container to have successfully started
<ogra_> so make sure that properly finishes its startup
<OrokuSaki> but the container has started, sensor and flinger is running
<OrokuSaki> =)
<ogra_> cyphermox, whats the page you look at ?
<OrokuSaki> and ubuntu-touch-session runs.. just says waiting for flinger
<crypticmofo> ogra_:  you said he should have a rebiuld at http://phablet.ubuntu.com/gitweb correct ?
<OrokuSaki> if I restart it.. it works
<ogra_> OrokuSaki, it hasnt finished apparently, else the container upstart job would emit the "android" signal and ubuntu-touch-session would start
<mfisch> lool: LP is going to change it later today, but the code is updated
<OrokuSaki> =)
<OrokuSaki> so yeah.. at boot.. ubuntu-touch-session is running... container is running.. flinger and sensor service is running... logcat says waiting for flinger
<ogra_> OrokuSaki, do you have logcat output from that ?
<OrokuSaki> restart ubuntu-touch-session... then it works
<OrokuSaki> one moment por favor
<ogra_> you dont want to start ubuntu-session if the sensor service is hanging :)
<davmor2> pmcgowan: this is the other one https://bugs.launchpad.net/touch-preview-images/+bug/1215537
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1215537 in touch-preview-images "network manager is nolonger saving the AP password" [Undecided,New]
<lool> mfisch: cool
<OrokuSaki> http://pastebin.com/ZAb6V5mZ
<OrokuSaki> @ogra_
<OrokuSaki> at this point if I restart ubuntu-touch-session then it runs
<pmcgowan> davmor2, oops you need to file these against the ubuntu packages
<ogra_> OrokuSaki, did you hack your init.rc in any way ?
<pmcgowan> we are in the process of changing the reporting to not use that project anymore
<OrokuSaki> yeah...
<OrokuSaki> =)
<davmor2> pmcgowan: no worries
<codinho> guys, is there any thing to dump my nexus 4 in order to restore its after I will install touch there?
<ogra_> OrokuSaki, i clearly see SF starting ... looks like it is waiting for a second one or so
<OrokuSaki> I told sensor service to run as main instead of late start
<ogra_> yeah, that was my advise
<OrokuSaki> in the init.rc
<OrokuSaki> good advice
<ogra_> but seems that causes some issue with SF
<OrokuSaki> I told ubuntu-touch-session to start on runlevel 5
<OrokuSaki> no difference
<ogra_> or you have a typo somewhere
<ogra_> no, it will wait for the chain of events to happen
<ogra_> if one event is missing it wont start
<OrokuSaki> bootanim
<OrokuSaki> ?
<ogra_> and if your container isnt properly returning it wont send the event
<OrokuSaki> it always says that service does not exist when I run init
<ogra_> no, bootanim whining is fine
<ogra_> happens everywhere
<codinho> ok
<ogra_> show me your edited init.rc
<crypticmofo> ogra_:  so basically if the dev that hasn't been working on the d2vzw / rebuilding / put new hardware / maintaining we just have to keep waiting correct ?
<ogra_> (and probably also the original)
<crypticmofo> ogra_:  its coo im on a cdma sch-i515 i can wait
<crypticmofo> the os looks so awesome
<ogra_> crypticmofo, well, it helps to contact people sometimes if you want something from them (like a rebuild) :)
<OrokuSaki> http://pastebin.com/kP79W4ry
<crypticmofo> ogra_:  i thought google was my friend but it seems like one guy tried to take it under his wing but that was a no go
<davmor2> pmcgowan: out of interest what is the project I've dropped it under networkmanager for now but is there some indicator project I should be putting it under instead?
<ogra_> crypticmofo, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Devices/d2vzw ... i see "image Maintainer | phantom-o" ... just click the name there ... it will take you to his launchpad page ... there is a button "contact this person" or so
<ogra_> on the top right
<crypticmofo> thanks
<ogra_> OrokuSaki, hmm, i dont see anything obvious
<OrokuSaki> me neither... telling ubuntu-touch-session stop on runlevel [01346]
<crypticmofo> ogra_:  if i had instructions on how to do a rebuild thats not crazy i would do it
<crypticmofo> ogra_:  i know shit aboput programming  but if they had instructions im here all day
<OrokuSaki> me neither... telling ubuntu-touch-session stop on runlevel [01346]
<cyphermox> ogra_: what page do you mean?
<ogra_> crypticmofo, wellhave a look at how such a device wikipage can look like https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Devices/i9100
<ogra_> crypticmofo, try to convince your porter to put instructions up as well :)
<ogra_> cyphermox, syorry, tab completion screwup
<crypticmofo> ogra_:  is that it
<crypticmofo> it looks simple
<ogra_> crypticmofo, this is for a galaxy S2
<crypticmofo> yes but the instructions
<ogra_> crypticmofo, but i dont think for your device the magic runes would be much different
<AskUbuntu> Porting Ubuntu touch | http://askubuntu.com/q/335915
<ogra_> indeed specific to the device
<crypticmofo> oh wow like you said https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Porting#Set_up_your_development_environment
<crypticmofo> more complicated
<crypticmofo> o_O i would have to reinstall ubuntu on this desktop that is efi o_O
<crypticmofo> duail boot windows 8
<crypticmofo> arghghg
<ogra_> OrokuSaki, probably rsalveti or sergiusens have an idea, i dont get why SF would try to start when it is already up like in http://pastebin.com/ZAb6V5mZ
<crypticmofo> thanks for everything ogra_ time to take a smoke break and get to work and do whatever lol
<ogra_> heh, enjoy
<alecu> lool, ralsina: hi, I'm following the backlog
<lool> alecu: basically quickest way to reproduce is to switch to read-only images and try installing the xda app
<alecu> lool: I'll try that. It's just "phablet-flash ubuntu-system", right?
<mhall119> is /opt/ writable on ubuntu-system images?
<mfisch> sergiusens: I need to add a package that enables image customization to the build, are you guys using a meta package?
<alecu> mhall119: in the backlog I see that lool was able to install manually, so I assume /opt is writable, yes
 * mhall119 didn't read enough backlog
<lool> alecu: right
<lool> mhall119: /opt/click.u.c is nowadays
<mhall119> ok
<lool> mhall119: it used to be /opt was, but that was too broad
<TKon3> Hello.How do I reset the ubuntu touch accounts
<TKon3> How do I reset the ubuntu touch accounts?
<pmcgowan> davmor2, indicator-network perhaps
<TKon3_> Hello.I installed on my tf300t ubuntu touch but no boot.Any idea?
<nhaines> TKon3_: what do you mean by "reset the ubuntu touch accounts"?
<alecu> lool, ralsina: I installed the r/o image, and here's what I've found: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/6014764/
<alecu> lool: it seems that packagekit is not working right
<ralsina> alecu: that's consistent with it working better when called as "click" instead of pkcon
<TKon3_> imi arata 5 conturi. Anna Olson,guest and another
<alecu> ralsina: right.
<TKon3_> show me five accounts. Anna Olson, guest and Another *
<ralsina> alecu: OTOH that seems to cause the scope to hang
<alecu> lool, ralsina: but according to cjwatson "click install" should have never existed, and is deprecated
<ralsina> alecu: grmbl
<alecu> ralsina: the right way to install is using packagekit via dbus. And pkcon does just that.
<ralsina> alecu: right
<alecu> ralsina: I'm meeting with gatox to fix the dash so it does not get stuck on errors like these
<davmor2> pmcgowan: thanks moved them there
<TKon3_> Hello.How to install a ubuntu touch on my transformer pad 300t?No have dock for desktop version.
<ralsina> alecu: awesome
<TKon3_> Hello.How to install a ubuntu touch on my transformer pad 300t?No have dock for desktop version.Help me please...
<beuno> alecu, ralsina, have you synced up with jdstrand about the app-id mismatch?
<lool> alecu: PK isn't working in the images
<lool> alecu: you have to disable the PK stuff for now
<alecu> lool: how should I install the packages instead?
<lool> I mean, the concept of console users doesn't work until we have lightdm
<lool> alecu: oh sorry you meant PackageKit
<lool> not PolicyKit
 * alecu supresses the panic face
<TKon3_> How to install a ubuntu touch on my transformer pad 300t?No have dock for desktop version.Help me please....Is unlocked and twrp installed
<ralsina> beuno: nope
<alecu> ralsina, beuno: what should we sync?
<beuno> alecu, ralsina, I'll paste from #sdk (which you could join ;))
<beuno> ralsina, alecu, http://paste.ubuntu.com/6014801/
<alecu> beuno: ack
<lool> alecu: would be good to fix the scope not to be stuck when this happens though
<lool> if that makes sense
<alecu> lool: yes, it makes sense. I've opened a bug for that: https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity8/+bug/1215562
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1215562 in Unity 8 "Progress preview does not fire action on Error" [High,Triaged]
<alecu> lool, ralsina: pkcon works fine if I remount root as read/write
<ralsina> alecu: right, so it's strictly a pkcon/ro problem
<ralsina> alecu: is there a pkcon log somewhere?
<ralsina> alecu: because other than that, it's strace ...
<alecu> ralsina: you have to start packagekitd manually with some option... but I don't have it around.
<ralsina> alecu: ack
<alecu> ralsina: and also: I've never gotten anything useful from that log
<ralsina> alecu: I think your error handling branch is a better use of resources today
<tedg> cyphermox, It's looking like the modem on the Galaxy Nexus doesn't have the oFono capability ?
<tedg> cyphermox, Is that right?
<cyphermox> tedg: on the contrary, the galaxy nexus does have a supported modem..
<cyphermox> what's happening?
<tedg> cyphermox, Basically enumerating the devices from NM client and it doesn't seem to have it.
<tedg> cyphermox, Putting a specific debug message to ensure that's it, but I'm 95% sure that's it.
<cyphermox> that would be a bug
<cyphermox> nmcli dev doesn't report ril_0?
<tedg> cyphermox, It does:
<tedg> DEVICE     TYPE              STATE
<tedg> wlan0      802-11-wireless   connected
<tedg> Heh IRC doesn't like it.
<tedg>   /ril_0     gsm               disconnected
<boiko> fginther: would you mind triggering a rebuild for this MR: https://code.launchpad.net/~boiko/ubuntu-calculator-app/fix_autopilot_tests/+merge/181596 ?
<tedg> cyphermox, Yeah, that's it.  It doesn't seem to have it.
<cyphermox> tedg: to have what?
<boiko> fginther: nevermind, I found the problem already
<tedg> cyphermox, OFONO in it's capability bitmask
<fginther> boiko, no problem
<cyphermox> tedg: interesting
<cyphermox> tedg: what are you asking for this capability? NM or ofono?
<tedg> cyphermox, NM
<cyphermox> the NM stuff is all very much arbitrary
<tedg> cyphermox, This is the check I'm doing: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ted/indicator-network/panel-icons/view/head:/network/network-action-manager.vala#L86
<cyphermox> ok
<cyphermox> let me check something
<sergiusens> rsalveti: you back?
<cyphermox> tedg: I think that's largely my fault, I just defined that capability but never used it
<tedg> cyphermox, So should I avoid it?
<cyphermox> well, no it was a good idea
<cyphermox> I'll fix this
<cyphermox> you can watch for the OFONO capability or CDMA_EVDO, or GSM_UMTS
<cyphermox> since it would still be useful for the Modemmanager stuff to work
<AskUbuntu> Nexus 7 3G [2012] problem with ubuntu touch | http://askubuntu.com/q/335946
<popey> Kaleo: when you get a moment can you take a look at https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/+bug/1213043 pls?
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1213043 in Ubuntu UI Toolkit "Binding loop detected when changing backgroundColor of MainView dynamically" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<alecu> mhall119: patricia (the designer) likes the idea of having a version number in the app preview, so we'll probably add it soon.
<alecu> mhall119: I'm thinking this makes mostly sense in the case of updates, right?
<tedg> cyphermox, So what I was thinking with this code is trying to determine if there's a voice modem.
<tedg> cyphermox, So that's why I was looking for oFono.
 * tedg is pretty sure "voice modem" is the wrong term, but doesn't have a better one
<deathcrawler> Ubuntu touch is using Mir currently?
<tedg> deathcrawler, Not by default
<deathcrawler> tedg: Have a link for some tutorial or something like that?
<mhall119> alecu: yeah
<mhall119> alecu: if possible, it'd be nice for the scope to say "Upgrade" rather than "Install" when it's already installed an older version
<mhall119> and also not show it as recommended anymore if they current version is installed
<tedg> deathcrawler, There is one, but I don't remember where it is :-/
<deathcrawler> ok :>
<tedg> ricmm, Is there a PPA to convert your touch image over to Mir? ^
<sergiusens> tedg: I think you want https://launchpad.net/~phablet-team/+archive/mir/+packages
<tedg> deathcrawler, ^
<sergiusens> there's also this https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Testing/Mir
<deathcrawler> Thanks tedg and sergiusens
<awe> tedg, are you talking directly to ofono using dbus?
<tedg> awe, Plan to
<tedg> awe, Should I not be?
<awe> tedg, ok.  You should be able to tell if the device has a voice modem by presence of the VoiceCallManager interface
<mfisch> stgraber: you kicked off a build this morning, when should it show up on cd-image?
<awe> tedg, checkout the script 'list-modems' in /usr/share/ofono/scripts
<tedg> awe, Yes, I was checking the oFono capability before checking for that interface.
<tedg> awe, Figured I shouldn't check if that wasn't set.
<awe> via 'Interfaces'?
<awe> ( top level property )
<awe> hmmmm, looks like "voicecall" doesn't appear in the 'Features' property
<awe> might be a bug
 * awe will check
<mhall119> kgunn: when might we start seeing Mir running on our supported devices?
<sergiusens> mhall119: popey https://code.launchpad.net/~sergiusens/phablet-tools/1211956/+merge/181644
<popey> sergiusens: testing
<kgunn> mhall119: you can see it today...if you follow the "easy way" here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Testing/Mir
<popey> Saving to: ‘/home/alan/Downloads/phablet-flash/imageupdates/mako/20130833/saucy-preinstalled-recovery-armel+mako.img’
<popey> nice
<popey> sergiusens: what if I have mako and grouper?
<popey> it will grab ubuntu-20130822.full.tar.xz twice
<sergiusens> popey: yeah
<popey> thats not good
<popey> double disk space
<sergiusens> popey: right...
<popey> and time
<popey> would it not be preferable to have the device specific files in a device specific folder and the cross device filesystem in the level above?
<sergiusens> popey: I'll need to read the manifest and see what I can do
<stgraber> mfisch: android published 30min ago, so I'll kick off an actual image build now (that package takes its time to build)
<mfisch> stgraber: thanks
<stgraber> mfisch: build running now. Though it won't publish on system-image.ubuntu.com until it gets marked as good by ogra (or whoever else does that) as system-image.ubuntu.com now only uses images marked current after automatic and manual testing
<mhall119> kgunn: is http://s-jenkins:8080/job/ubuntu-touch-phablet-image-saucy-mir/lastSuccessfulBuild/artifact/saucy-preinstalled-phablet-armhf.zip as up to date as the regular cdimage-touch builds?
<kgunn> mhall119: uh....this is what i do...cause i'm kind of a freak
<kgunn> phablet-flash cdimage-touch --ubuntu-path http://cdimages.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-touch/daily-preinstalled/pending/saucy-preinstalled-touch-armhf.zip --device-path http://cdimages.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-touch/daily-preinstalled/pending/saucy-preinstalled-touch-armel+mako.zip -d mako -b
<mhall119> kgunn: are there grouper builds too?
<kgunn> anyway...that will make sure you  get top of the image
<kgunn> mhall119: oh...grouper...there are...but
<kgunn> grouper has a known issue
<kgunn> since we rely on binary gfx drivers
<mhall119> grouper always does :(
<sergiusens> kgunn: you just need to do phablet-flash cdimage-touch --pending --ubuntu-path http://s-jenkins:8080/job/ubuntu-touch-phablet-image-saucy-mir/lastSuccessfulBuild/artifact/saucy-preinstalled-phablet-armhf.zip
<kgunn> sergiusens: thank you sir...filing that away
<kgunn> mhall119: anyway...what i was saying is that...obviously we rely on hybris
<kgunn> from the mir perspective to use the bin drivers from android that is
<kgunn> and iirc there was a "bug" or lack of support for a particular use of pthread within the tegra drivers that wasn't
<kgunn> compatible with hybris
<kgunn> i understand there was hope that a fix was going in upstream...but i don't think it ever happened
<kgunn> so...well...grouper suffers
<mhall119> so I should test it on my mako device not my grouper, is what you're saying :)
<kgunn> mhall119: ...ummmm.....yeah
<kgunn> :)
<mhall119> ok, thanks
<kgunn> btw...i have a grouper (and had only that for a while)....so just as annoyed
<mhall119> misery loves company :)
<OrokuSaki> @ogra_ you around?
<OrokuSaki_> @ogra_ sorry... opendns knocked me off
<OrokuSaki_> Anyone can figure out why my surfaceflinger is started and running, but service manager is waiting for it to run??? logcat http://pastebin.com/kP79W4ry
<OrokuSaki_> ow you a beer
<OrokuSaki_> I didn't quit
<OrokuSaki_> If I restart my ubuntu-touch-session.. then I get graphics
<OrokuSaki_> odd
<nhaines> Can I get updated instructions for installing a Mir-enabled image on my phone?
<nhaines> The instructions at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Testing/Mir lack a fully qualified domain name.
<plars> asac: pmcgowan: heads up, I just made a network change right as the tests for 22.1 were getting kicked off. Expectation is that the weather tests (most at least) should pass, but we will get one failure on the default smoke tests due to a ping address needing to be changed. If this all works, I'll make that change, otherwise I'll revert to the previous network setup
<popey> thanks plars
<plars> popey: ^ and you... sorry, I tend to restrict the list to people who have specifically asked for updates like that, otherwise I'd be nicking the whole channel :)
<popey> its fine ☻
<kz_> hi all! i am brand new on ubuntu touch. cant acces su
<kz_> the password should be ubuntu right?
<RobbyF> it's phablet
<kz_> nope
<RobbyF> has been every single day
<popey> you don't su
<popey> sudo -s
<popey> su is asking for root password, which we don't set
<popey> "sudo -s" asks for "your" password
<popey> kz_: ^^
<wilee-nilee> sudo -i right?
<kz_> please explain :D
<wilee-nilee> there is no root password in ubuntu or the touch
<kz_> ok..
<popey> !rootsudo
<ubot5> sudo is a command to run command-line programs with superuser privileges ("root") (also see !cli). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (GNOME, Xfce), or !kdesudo (KDE). If you're unable to execute commands with sudo see: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/fixsudo
<wilee-nilee> just a user and superuser passwords the same
<OrokuSaki_> Anyone can figure out why my surfaceflinger is started and running, but service manager is waiting for it to run??? logcat http://pastebin.com/kP79W4ry
<OrokuSaki_> oops.. wrong paste.. http://pastebin.com/ZAb6V5mZ
<tedg> awe, So it seems that on technologies in oFono there is only "hspa" and not an entry for "hspa+" -- which AT&T makes a big deal about.
<tedg> awe, Do we care?
<crocket> hi
<awe> I assume you're talking about the NetworkRegistration "Technology" property?
<crocket> ubuntu edge has been funded $12,812,776 for the past month.
<tedg> awe, Yeah
<crocket> The funding campaign is over, but it is a good record.
 * awe looks at some ofono code...
<tedg> awe, and "umts" is 3G ?
<tedg> awe, It looks like registration_tech_to_string() in common.c is the best list
<tedg> awe, That's at least what we get on the other side of dbus.
<awe> tedg, yes umts is 3g
<awe> and the hspa question is complicated
<tedg> All good things are ;-)
<awe> ted, hspa+ is just an evolution of hspa
<awe> and both are used by umts
<awe> so think of umts as an umbrella technology, utilizing hspa
<awe> which itself has separate upload & download technologies
<tedg> awe, Makes sense.  I guess I'm more worried about what we need to show to the user.
<tedg> awe, Will someone get a Ubuntu Touch device and go "it's broken" if it doesn't say "H+"
<awe> tedg, so looking a bit closer at the code involved, it looks like RILD defines a separate enum for HSPA+, whereas ofono doesn't appear to do so...
<awe> tedg, I'll bug this, and we can see about fixing it
<awe> note, that should've read the <ril.h> defines a constant for HSPA+
<tedg> awe, Cool, for now I'll just show one, but when you update it, I can update my case statement as well.
<awe> sounds good
<awe> I'll add a bug
<kgunn> ricmm: does this ring a bell ? cybermorphix just pinged me....https://launchpadlibrarian.net/148186341/buildlog_ubuntu-saucy-amd64.unity-mir_0.1%2B13.10.20130822.2-0ubuntu1_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz
<kgunn> ricmm: just lemme know if its something gerry needs to address in his morning
<ricmm> cybermorphix !
<ricmm> is that like cyphermox
<ricmm> lookin
<ricmm> kgunn: wheres the armhf builds of the same thing?
<sergiusens> popey: still around?
<sergiusens> popey: in case you are https://code.launchpad.net/~sergiusens/phablet-tools/1211956/+merge/181644
<sergiusens> cjohnston: plars doanac` https://code.launchpad.net/~sergiusens/phablet-tools/1211956/+merge/181644
<doanac`> cjohnston: ^^^
<cjohnston> sweet
<dixeflatline> has anybody reported bad video in todays build for the N7 after running sudo apt-get update -y && sudo apt-get upgrade -y?
<dixeflatline> haha or am i late to the party
<cyphermox> ricmm: armhf build of the same thing: https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-unity/+archive/daily-build/+sourcepub/3440062/+listing-archive-extra
<cjohnston> sergiusens: is this the new expected directory structure?   http://paste.ubuntu.com/6015708/
<cjohnston> sergiusens: reason I ask is it threw me off switching from dates to daily  and device folders
<dixeflatline> is this look right? Aug 22 15:41:30 ubuntu-phablet kernel: [  551.043335] tegra_pwm tegra_pwm.0: pwm_disable called on disabled PWM
<cjohnston> seems like that would also make it much harder to clean up old images.. you can't just remove 201308XX you would have to remove things in multiple directories
<sergiusens> cjohnston: yes, I'm using the server side layout
<sergiusens> cjohnston: so if in the future they add a new file, we don't automatically screw up
<sergiusens> cjohnston: any file I can't validate goes into a temp dir
<sergiusens> cjohnston: the dates in ubuntu image upgrades are a red herring, they aren't really a date, but a version number
<cjohnston> right...
<sergiusens> cjohnston: I can add something that wipes old files automatically that are older than version x
<cjohnston> I would think something like 2013XXXX(.x) and then 2013XXXX/mako 2013XXXX/maguro would be easier to manage from the user side (removing old builds..
<cjohnston> or that
<cjohnston> I would think that might should be a flag (not automatic)
<sergiusens> cjohnston: I had that, but it sort of forced my hand to download the ubuntu image twice
<cjohnston> gotcha
<sergiusens> cjohnston: there is no .x on ubuntu image based upgrades btw
<cjohnston> thats right
<cjohnston> cause its version
<cjohnston> I forgot about that
<sergiusens> cjohnston: with regards to layout, I'm just following one of the files entries in http://system-image.ubuntu.com/daily/mako/index.json
<cjohnston> sergiusens: I would think that there should be two things.. clean up older than X and remove a specific build
<cjohnston> so say there was a download issue with 20130825 I could phablet-flash --remove 20130825
<sergiusens> cjohnston: sounds plausible
<sergiusens> cjohnston: different MR though, right?
<cjohnston> that works for me
<sergiusens> cjohnston: I'll work on it in https://bugs.launchpad.net/phablet-tools/+bug/1157710
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1157710 in Phablet Tools "phablet-flash needs a cleanup option to remove old images" [Wishlist,New]
<cjohnston> I saw that.. :-)  sergiusens I'm almost done reviewing the current MR
<cjohnston> sergiusens: approved
<sergiusens> cjohnston: great
<sergiusens> rsalveti: can you give the final approval for https://code.launchpad.net/~sergiusens/phablet-tools/1211956/+merge/181644 ?
 * sergiusens is migrating to home
<kgunn> ricmm: back sorry...what did you mean  ?"armhf builds of the same thing?"
<kgunn> racarr: yes...cyphermox...sorry....got excited :) and changed his nick in my head
<racarr> kgunn: What
<kgunn> racarr: nvmd...i'm loosing it...seriously...not enough sleep
<racarr> kgunn: Don't worry, I lost it months ago.
<racarr> ill let you know if I see it though :p
#ubuntu-touch 2013-08-23
<mhall119> kgunn: if you're still around do we have an ETA on when https://bugs.launchpad.net/xmir/+bug/1192843 will be fixed?
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1192843 in XMir "XMir receives input from other VTs" [Critical,In progress]
<mhall119> it's getting some publicity
<nhaines> If you ask me, this sounds like the perfect multitasking solution.
<kgunn> mhall119: checking
<kgunn> mhall119: we have a branch up for it...and yeah...kinda heard about it
<kgunn> mhall119: we're trying to keep it quite on trunk atm for multimon ppa creation
<kgunn> mhall119: as soon as we have that we'll top approve...so monday-ish
<mhall119> thanks kgunn
<plars> asac, psivaa: https://bugs.launchpad.net/touch-preview-images/+bug/1215724 is affecting the mako images in pending pretty badly, I've emailed tony to see if I can get him to take a look
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1215724 in touch-preview-images "Lots of ofono and network manager errors on nexus4" [Critical,New]
<Notex> Hello.
<smartboyhw> ogra_, you said that some ports are made *without* using CM. How did they do it?
<mousepie> hello
<mousepie> i just was wondering is the -repository ppa:hablet-team/ppa down for anyone else?  it seems its down is there way to check?
<mousepie> it says cannot access PPA (https://lanuchpad.net/api/1.0/-phablet-team/+archive/ppa)
<smartboyhw> mousepie, it's ppa:phablet-team/ppa
<smartboyhw> And obviously it's not lanuchpad.net
<smartboyhw> It's launchpad.net
<mousepie> yes frogive my typeing long day at work
<smartboyhw> mousepie, why will you want THAT ppa?
<mousepie> well i was trying to test and update to the latest image
<smartboyhw> mousepie, you need phablet-tools
<mousepie> ah
<smartboyhw> sudo add-apt-repository ppa:phablet-team/tools
<smartboyhw> Not /ppa
<mousepie> oh my mistake 'thanks
<mousepie> what about ppa:phablet-team/ppa should i add this as well?>
<smartboyhw> mousepie, NO
<_polto_> hi
<mousepie> hmm ok so it says nothing was upgraded weird
<mousepie> upgrade
<_polto_> I did an apt-get upgrade and the apps list is empty now. I can not launch the terminal. Only apps in the launcher on the left. Also the netwrork manager do not show up now. (but connect to my wifi)
<mousepie> Polto did you sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade -y ?
<_polto_> I have SSH access, what can I try to restore the apps and the network manager ?
<_polto_> mousepie, yes
<mousepie> hmm weird
<mousepie> ha cool irssi works in terminal
<mousepie> does anyone have data working i saw that some people had it ?
<Mondane> I have a question about Ubuntu Touch and when it's connected to a large screen (ie. desktop mode): will I be able to use my device as keyboard and/or touchpad to interact in the desktop?
<mousepie> dont know
<RAOF> I believe so, yes.
<smartboyhw> dholbach, any experience to port a device without a CM port?
<Mondane> that would be great, no need to buy a physical keyboard and mouse
<dholbach> good morning
<Mondane> hi
<dholbach> smartboyhw, I personally don't have any - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/PortingFlippedInProgress might help though
<seb128> mpt, hey, on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SoftwareUpdates?action=AttachFile&do=get&target=phone-settings-updates-checking.png
<seb128> mpt, the bottom option ... that widget only allow us to put text for the items, not subtext, would it make sense to change it to "On any data connection (Data changes may apply.)" in that context?
<mpt> seb128, please ask for that to be fixed in the toolkit, Oren asked for that layout.
<mpt> (And to be clear, I agree with Oren that it's the appropriate layout.)
<seb128> mpt, is the second line a subtitle (e.g smaller text)?
<mpt> seb128, a caption, which is smaller text, yes.
<seb128> mpt, ooooh, the choses are only never/when on wi-fi, the 3rd line is a caption?
<mpt> seb128, it's a caption for the third option, not for the whole group.
<seb128> mpt, I see, that makes sense, thanks
<mpt> seb128, so it should be the same size and weight and color as the "Shorter times..." text in <https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SecurityAndPrivacySettings?action=AttachFile&do=get&target=phone-security-privacy-idle.png>, for example, but it should be exactly lined up with the "On any data connection" text.
<seb128> mpt,  got it, thanks ... I'm talking to nic-doffay about it
<seb128> mpt, thanks
<mpt> seb128, checkboxes and switches might similarly have a caption.
<seb128> mpt,
<seb128> <nic-doffay> seb128, not currently, but I'm going to implement that today. There will also be support for a picture too.
<mpt> seb128, separate topic: popey has asked for me to test System Settings today and report bugs. (a) What project/package should I report them? (b) Any areas I should avoid?
<seb128> popey, don't do that :p
<seb128> mpt, the project is "ubuntu-system-settings" ... and I'm not sure that's worth testing
<seb128> mpt, there is lot missing and lot not right because we don't have the correct widgets (e.g OptionSelector still didn't land so all our selectors look weird)
<mpt> seb128, I have three hours blocked out for it with JohnLea! There will be music and heavy drinking. And cigars.
<seb128> lol
<seb128> and tons of bugs reports
<mpt> seb128, okay, let's put it another way. Are there any areas that you think *are* complete and ready for testing?
<seb128> mpt, no
<mpt> Poop.
<seb128> mpt, if you read http://pad.ubuntu.com/settingsbackendsnotes from l139 down, you have the current status and blockers
<seb128> mpt, sure you can play with it, and some of UIs are mostly done, but quite some backends are not done yet/blocked on other pieces to land
<seb128> mpt, background sound account cellular battery date&time security&privacy updates (once didrocks branch land) are mostly UI done though, if you ignore the fact that some of widgets don't trigger the actions they should
<seb128> mpt, ok, other question about updates
<seb128> "If the download has started but is currently paused, a progress bar and a “Resume Downloading” button.
<seb128> If an update is currently downloading, a progress bar, progress text, and “Pause Downloading” button. "
<seb128> mpt, should the "progress text" placeholder remains when you change?
<seb128> to avoid having the button moving up/down when pausing/resuming?
<JohnLea> seb128; I'm just about to start testing the System Settings marked as 'completely done, ready for final testing' in the Delivery Dashboard.  https://docs.google.com/a/canonical.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0Ak5sFuLRpCpBdFlUTzBIVURXb05LcndoQVIxU3pIZVE#gid=3  Could you take a look at this, and if you think any of the items currently marked light green are not completely done and ready for testing could you revert the to yellow background co
<JohnLea> lour.  thanks
<seb128> JohnLea, hey, I don't have edit right on that google doc
<JohnLea> seb128; you do now ;-) refresh
<seb128> JohnLea, and none of the settings are completely done
<JohnLea> seb128; could you revert them to yellow background colour then?
<seb128> JohnLea, oh, you have details, it's not "completely done" ... let me double check but the greens ones should be indeed testable
<seb128> JohnLea, are those status of the UI or of the features?
<JohnLea> seb128; light green means "engineering thinks this item is completely done and is ready for release".  The testing at this point should only be final acceptance testing.  If that is not the status of these items e.g. there are any outstanding bugs or missing functionality that needs to be fixed connected to these use cases, please revert
<seb128> JohnLea, most of the UIs are done but often the backends didn't land yet (like the current phone app doesn't support vibrating)
<seb128> JohnLea, or like the settings ringtone selection is done, but the new phone app didn't land on the touch image yet
<seb128> JohnLea, so changing the config is going to work but the result is not going to show in the actual ringtone
<JohnLea> seb128; if there is anything outstanding (related to functionality, UI implementation or quality) for any of the use cases that are highlighted green, the choice is to either a) re-word the use case to remove the item that is not yet done, and move the incomplete item to a subsequent month b) just change the background colour back to yellow.  This sheet is supposed to track final acceptance testing, not ongoing testing and developmen
<JohnLea> t.  This sheet is a way to track the 'totally done, ready for consumer use tomorrow' items
<JohnLea> seb128; it's not supposed to duplicate our ongoing design and dev processes
<seb128> JohnLea, ok, I'm not sure about online account, but none of the others is in that category
<seb128> JohnLea, I put them yellow
<seb128> JohnLea, we are lacking toolkit support/lightdm to land/mir to land/system image to land/etc etc etc
<seb128> JohnLea, none of the settings is "ready for real world users" until all those stuff land
<seb128> JohnLea, imho it's not worth your time testing it yet
<JohnLea> seb128; cool, if there is anything not done yellow is good.
<seb128> JohnLea, or you can comment on the UIs if you want...
<JohnLea> seb128; thanks
<seb128> yw
<JohnLea> seb128; all of the designers should be commenting and reporting bugs against the UI implementation every week anyhow
<popey> 09:40:29 < mpt> seb128, separate topic: popey has asked for me to test System Settings today and report bugs. (a) What project/package should I report them? (b) Any areas I should avoid?
<popey> no i didnt
<PlasticSpork> hello
<popey> Greetings Mr Spork
<PlasticSpork> hi!
<popey> (Sporks are my most favourite implements)
<PlasticSpork> They are the ultimate utensil
<popey> Indeed they are. How can we help today?
<PlasticSpork> I have a Galaxy S3 i9300, is there a way of setting up duel boot with Jelly Bean and Ubuntu Touch?
<popey> Ooh, not sure about that. We don't cater for dual boot environments at all really with our tools.
<popey> You might find someone on xda has done that, but our tools may tramp all over that as we don't test for that use case
<PlasticSpork> oaky
<PlasticSpork> THanks
<PlasticSpork> Will look in to it
<asac> cyphermox: hey ... in our lab we have problems with wifi not coming up properly. can you explain it?
<asac> cyphermox: check out the "default" testsuite in the most recent runs in our Image tests for logs etc.
<asac> i downloaded the build and the indicator works here somewhat
<asac> so in general seems to be fine
<Manner> hello guys :)
<popey> Manner: hi
<Manner> i have a question about ubuntu touch development. is it possible to make the phone antenna send some random data on a specific frequency?
<popey> unlikely.
<popey> I mean, you can probably poke the radio in various interesting ways, but we aren't developing for that use case.
<Manner> and if i dont using the sdk but changing something in the touch source code?
<nik90_> popey: has documentation landed for the location services API?
<popey> Manner: perhaps, but you're constrained by the driver for the radio I suspect, it's going to limit what you can do
<popey> nik90_: good question.. tvoss, do we have docs for qtlocation ?
<ogra_> asac, looking at the tests, it seems that ueventd actually behaves, but systemsettle still fails due to bits and peisec doing their initialization work ...
<ogra_> *pieces
<ogra_> i think it should start a bit delayed
<davmor2> Morning all
<jounih> anyone remember the command line way to change brightness?
<asac> ogra_: what are we waiting for for hte android packaging?
<ogra_> asac, nothing, i need to switch cdimage
<asac> ic
 * ogra_ will work on that today
<asac> cool
<ogra_> bah
<ogra_> the gallery app test on mako has the ueventd hang again :(
<asac> ogra_: i assume rsalveti's patch is not in then
<ogra_> yeah
<ogra_> bah, no incoming calls on the pulse image still
 * ogra_ downloads the normal one
<sergiusens> ogra_: I see email from rsalveti with a patch, I'm looking + applying
<ogra_> sergiusens, ah, i thought it was applied
<ogra_> sergiusens, i'm a bit worried it could poke the devices while udevd does the same though
<ogra_> since when it restarts the container will emit the signal to fire up udev
<sergiusens> ogra_: it wasn't came in at 2AM, rsalveti has weird working hours ;-)
<sergiusens> ogra_: that's all with upstart though, right?
<ogra_> ah, well, not much different from mine :)
<sergiusens> which we don't have
<ogra_> yeah
<ogra_> sergiusens, was the last pulse image supposed to have picked up bfillers changes ?
<ogra_> i still cant take incoming calls with it
 * ogra_ is just flashing the normal image to compare
<sergiusens> ogra_: let me see when it built
<ogra_> jenkins says 6:00 ... but not which TZ :)
<ogra_> ah, must be UTC
<sergiusens> ogra_: yeah, that sucks, I always forget jenkinses tz, but it's utc
<ogra_> yeah, there is that "started at" timerstamp at the top right
<sergiusens> ogra_: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6017349/
<sergiusens> in case it's easy to compare
<sergiusens> I saw a pulseaudio package ftb in the pa ppa
<ogra_> hmm
<ogra_> i dont see a recnt build of phone app in the ppa
<ogra_> i thought that was supposed to be rebuilt
<sergiusens> ogra_: there is no recent MR either, but was it a phone app fix or a telepathy one?
<ogra_> well, whatever it was, bill wanted to rebuild it in the PPA
<ogra_> and the phablet-team PPA is the only one we ship
<ogra_> nope, no change on todays image
<ogra_> still cant take incoming calls even on the normal image
<ogra_> (not surprising if nothing changed)
<popey> ogra_: is that a maguro specific thing? I can take calls on mako with 20130823
<davmor2> popey: no it's an ogra thing I hope or I'll be re-flashing yesterday image :D
<ogra_> popey, well, apprantly it is a phone-app issue with the new indicator code
<pmcgowan> ogra_, was just going to say that
<ogra_> intesting that it works for you
<pmcgowan> its intermittent
<pmcgowan> I had it happen after receiving a text and call, not sure what triggers it
<popey> ah
<davmor2> ogra_: I just made a call with todays image
<diwic> sergiusens, don't worry about the new pulseaudio build, there are no significant changes
<diwic> sergiusens, I've just fixed up the i386/amd64 stuff so that it doesn't FTBFS on those architectures
<pstolowski> Saviq: ping
<Saviq> pstolowski, pong
<pstolowski> Saviq: can you think of anything in the shell qml that could result in empty dash when emit layoutChanged() from categories model?
<pstolowski> Saviq: I'm emitting it with LayoutChangeHint::VerticalSortHint hint
<ogra_> davmor2, outgoing is no issue
<pstolowski> Saviq: and I'm not really changing anything, it seems that just emitting the signal already breaks something
<ogra_> davmor2, do you get a popup on incoming calls ? does the phone app start ? also try the same after sending or recieving an sms
<diwic> ogra_, sergiusens so regardless of phone calls, maybe either of you can test recording from the handset mic and see if it works?
 * ogra_ only has the screen turning on, no phobe capabilities beyond that on incoming calls
<ogra_> diwic, i need to re-flash first but can do that later
<diwic> ogra_, sergiusens, just do "parecord /tmp/foo.wav", talk into the mic, press Ctrl+C to stop recording, and listen
 * ogra_ will do
<Saviq> pstolowski, hmm
<Saviq> pstolowski, might be our proxy models get confused
<Saviq> tsdgeos, ideas ↑↑↑?
<diwic> ogra_, yeah, it's not an immediate hurry or anything, just something we have forgotten to test
<ogra_> yup
<diwic> On mako, it works with handset mic, but not with headset mic...don't know why :-(
<davmor2> ogra_: I have just rung myself 3 time the only one I need to retry is if the phone is in sleep mode it told me the phone wasn't available,  while the phone was in awake mode (ie on either the welcome screen or in use everything is fine)
<davmor2> text to myself worked fine
<ogra_> texting on both directions works fine here ... outgoing calls too
<ogra_> i just dont get a popup on incoming ... nor any kind of rintone
<ogra_> *ring
<davmor2> ogra_: I'm just waiting on the sleep
<davmor2> ogra_, pmcgowan: so here is my list, with the phone left to sleep for a while (30 minutes or so) I got "This phone is not available please try again later" from the operator.  With  it alseep for a short while I get the popup but no ringtone, with it awake it works as expected.
<ogra_> i dont ever get a popup
<ogra_> for incoming calls ...
<ogra_> or a ringtone
<ogra_> and to be sure i just put the sim into my android phone, works all fine
<davmor2> ogra_: yeah but your special right :D  your just meant to feel a disturbance in the force and instantly answer it right :)
<mhr3_> pstolowski, did you try to emit rowsMoved instead?
<mhr3_> wonder if that would work
<pmcgowan> davmor2, ogra_ I know boiko had something in the works yesterday
<ogra_> well, as i understood bfiller it was just a matter of rebuilding the phone-app with rolled back build deps
<ogra_> but that didnt happen]
<davmor2> ogra_, pmcgowan : I'm going to leave my phone till after lunch now and try ringing it again to confirm the long sleep issue
<pmcgowan> Saviq, the close app x's never clear now, known bug?
<pstolowski> mhr3_: i don't think it can be used, it has certatin restrictions regarding destination row (described in beginMoveRows)
<ogra_> never ?
<ogra_> they usually do for me when i move between lenses
<pmcgowan> ogra_, not anymore here,
<ogra_> oh, yeah
<ogra_> confirmed
<pmcgowan> not even after suspend
 * ogra_ wants the hud close action back 
<tsdgeos> Saviq: pstolowski: what's wrong? not sure i got it
<pstolowski> tsdgeos: when I emit layoutChanged (with VerticalSortHint hint) from the categories model, I loose all the content from the dash, even though I don't really change any of my model data.
<mhr3_> pstolowski, i don't see any restrictions
<mhr3_> that would make it unusable
<pstolowski> mhr3_: "Note that if sourceParent and destinationParent are the same, you must ensure that the destinationChild is not within the range of sourceFirst and sourceLast + 1."
<ogra_> asac, looks like the 0823 image has regressed quite a bit ... (judging by maguro, mako would still need give-backs but i dont think it will look better so we could save that work)
<mhr3_> pstolowski, sourceFirst and Last are indices of the moved rows
<tsdgeos> pstolowski: what is emmitting layoutChanged? dee-qt? or?
<ogra_> 19 new failures
<pstolowski> tsdgeos: Categories model (inherits from dee-qt)
<tsdgeos> pstolowski: ok, but you do it from there
<tsdgeos> which is only proxied by QLimitProxyFilter
<pstolowski> mhr3_: sure; and it would be useful if I move one row at a time
<tsdgeos> pstolowski: if you had a branch, i guess i can have a look at it
<mhr3_> pstolowski, that's why i said "tried", it wraps layoutchanged, so you'd know if you're just forgetting something
<pstolowski> tsdgeos: let me first check if proxy model can handle this
<popey> davmor2: i left my phone for 50 mins and it still woke to take a call, *but* my phone is on usb so may not have actually slept
<ogra_> diwic, hmm, so i tried to record, but paplay doesnt seem to work to play it back
 * ogra_ pulls the wav over 
<diwic> ogra_, can paplay play other files ( paplay /usr/share/alsa/sounds/Front_Left.wav ) ?
<ogra_> hmm, nothing recoerded either
<ogra_> no
<diwic> ogra_, I remember this was working earlier
<ogra_> yes it was
<ogra_> but i dont remember in what iteration, i didnt test it every image
<ogra_> and i thinnk that test was a few ones ago
<diwic> ogra_, what's your pacmd list right now?
<ogra_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6017665/
<ogra_> note this is freshly flashed
<ogra_> only for the parecord test
<diwic> ogra_, that makes it even more strange
<diwic> ogra_, have you tried making voice calls since your last reboot, if so, see if it works after a clean reboot
<ogra_> i did with the last flashing
<ogra_> and outgoing worked fine as usual
<ogra_> i see some files from yesterday in /home/phablet/.config/pulse/
<ogra_> let me wipe that dir and reboot
<diwic> ok
<ogra_> nope, no change
<ogra_> no paplay
<diwic> does paplay seem to play back but you get nothing but silence?
<ogra_> yeah
<diwic> like, it quits after the t
<diwic> he amount of time that the wave length is
<ogra_> it returns after a second
<ogra_> or 2
<ogra_> phablet@ubuntu-phablet:~$ time paplay /usr/share/sounds/alsa/Front_Center.wav
<ogra_> real	0m1.551s
<ogra_> user	0m0.008s
<ogra_> sys	0m0.023s
<diwic> okay, execute "pacmd set-log-level 4", then try a playback, then "grep pulseaudio /var/log/syslog"
<ogra_> this funny pulse shell could really learn to send a final newline after the >>>
<diwic> ogra_, it works better in PA 5.0 I've been told
<diwic> i e, no prompt at all if you specify anything after "pacmd"
<ogra_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6017695/
<diwic> ogra_, everything looks okay there
<ogra_> diwic, aha
<ogra_> i get output through headphones
<diwic> ogra_, but not through speaker?
<ogra_> yeah
<sergiusens> plars: you around?
<diwic> well, that's something
<plars> sergiusens: yes
<diwic> actually, headphones were one the things I wanted someone to test, too
<ogra_> diwic, recording works fine through headphones as well
<diwic> ogra_, ooh, that's nice
<ogra_> doesnt start to work with the phone itself when i unplug though
<ogra_> that stays quiet
<sergiusens> plars: I'm building a mako system.img for mako with the uevent fix, can you give it a test?
<plars> sergiusens: yes
<diwic> ogra_, could you, using the "pactl list sinks" and "pactl list sources" commands, see if the active port toggles correctly?
<sergiusens> plars: ack, I'll pingback as soons as it's uploaded
<plars> sergiusens: ok, thanks
<diwic> ogra_, the active port should toggle when you plug/unplug your headset
<ogra_> diwic, list sinks shows the switch correctly, Active Port changes
<diwic> ogra_, sources too?
<ogra_> yep
<ogra_> Hanset and Headset
<ogra_> *Hand
<ogra_> bah, crap
<ogra_> i put my micro sim adapter into the GNex to not lose it ... seems i cant pull it out of the slot anymore now
<davmor2> popey, pmcgowan, ogra_: Okay so now the call goes through I see the indicator but no ringtone, when I hangup the indicator doesn't go away you either have to select decline or answer
<popey> works fine here
<popey> left it 30 mins unplugged
<davmor2> popey: might be maguro specific then
<davmor2> popey: anyway I blame ogra_ it worked fine till he said it didn't :D
<ogra_> lol
<salem_> diwic, ping
<diwic> salem_, hi
<asac> ogra_: ofonod and download manager is crashing
<asac> known?
<ogra_> in a local test ?
<salem_> diwic, hey, do I need any special package to compile telepathy-ofono + pulseaudio? I used the ones in the archive.
<ogra_> asac, not known and i dont see ofono crash here
<diwic> salem_, so,  what's left to do is to change the dependency from libwaudio-dev to libpulse-dev
<diwic> salem_, in debian/control
<ogra_> (i dont see download-manager run either though)
<diwic> salem_, that we have to do synchronised with the other pulseaudio changes
<salem_> diwic, yep, I did that already. I compiled the package locally.
<diwic> salem_, and the pulseaudio image I pointed you to (at the jenkins qa lab, can you access it?) should have all other modifications necessary
<salem_> diwic, yes, I am downloading it. thanks
<popey> 108
<popey> bah
<davmor2> 109
<davmor2> bah
<davmor2> 110
<davmor2> coming ready or not
<ogra_> 111
<psivaa> ogra_: http://reports.qa.ubuntu.com/smokeng/saucy/image/3722/unity8-autopilot/ has those crashes attached
<ogra_> ah
<lool> barry: around?
<lool> barry, didrocks: I'd like to make a quick eval of where we stand WRT to new Dbus API
<sergiusens> plars: copy http://people.canonical.com/~sergiusens/ueventd/android-ramdisk.img to /boot (overwrite the existing one in there)
<lool> sergiusens: concerning the "high value target" of backup restore on the host, is this something in a merge proposal or some branch?  :-)
<sergiusens> lool: need to get that in
<lool> sergiusens: that would be good; would like to avoid announcing people will lose their userdata if they switch to new images
<barry> lool: i am
<lool> barry: So I think didrocks has a couple of issues with the mock, but is mostly done with his updated UI
<lool> barry: how far are you w/ the backend?
<lool> barry, didrocks: Basically, can we get this in the images and testable today?
<barry> lool, didrocks has he tried the latest bzr head?  his branch is merged and more work on tests and such have been added
<lool> barry: yeah the issues I mention are from a day or two ago; it's probably all fixed now
<lool> sorry, I don't have the latest status, I'm asking for latest status based on the last one I heard   ;-)
<sergiusens> lool: ok, it's not a complicated thing to do... just complicated to think of all the scenarios... I'll get something in in the following hours
<lool> sergiusens: awesome
<barry> lool: i think the backend is mostly done, except for some cleanup and some additional tests.  i want to fix the cli's --dbus argument, and then review the spec to make sure i haven't missed anything.  i am definitely planning on uploading a new version today, though i'd like to try to get in the channel.ini changes too.
<plars> sergiusens: hmm, just 'fastboot flash boot android-ramdisk.img'?
<lool> barry: we need to sync the uploads as I understand this isn't backwards compatible, right?
<didrocks> lool: what about latest mock?
<barry> lool: correct
<lool> didrocks: I dont know, you tell me!  :)
<didrocks> lool: everything is fine since yesterday :)
<didrocks> lool: barry: so basically, seb128 reviewed my changes, from the ui side, it's done
<lool> barry didrocks: Sorry, just ignore my first lines; I basically dont have the latest status
<lool> cool
<lool> so everything is done
<didrocks> lool: barry: the only part which is faked is the description list, which can't be fixed before my holidays
<lool> didrocks: is this in the image too?
<didrocks> yeah, then minor adjustement
<didrocks> lool: landed in trunk at mi-day
<didrocks> so I guess not in the current image
<lool> didrocks: manifest >> yeah, that's ok
<barry> didrocks: right, i've commented out all the descriptions stuff for now, and we have that bug open on both the ui and backend for when that's fixed
<sergiusens> plars: noooo
<barry> didrocks: any chance you can test the ui against the live client?  (i.e. not in test mode?)
<sergiusens> plars: adb push android-ramdisk.img /boot
<lool> didrocks: could you add "(manifest of changes will be inserted here after LP #xxx is fixed)" in the description of the update?
<barry> didrocks: if not, i can give it a try later today
<didrocks> barry: is your side finished?
<plars> sergiusens: ah, ok, I was thinking this was boot partition image
<didrocks> lool: there is a TODO in the code
<didrocks> barry: not sure I'll have time, wrapping up things before holidays ;)
<barry> didrocks: mostly so.  i want to review the spec to make sure i haven't forgotten anything, review the tests for coverage, and then do a cleanup pass
<barry> didrocks: no worries!  i'll attempt that before i release the new version.
<didrocks> but seb128 and I tested against the mock, and the ui is behaving as expected regarding the mock
<sergiusens> plars: it's just the android ramdisk, the boot images are ramdisk + kernel
<didrocks> barry: sweet ;)
<barry> mocks are mocks :)
<lool> hmm why dont I see an update today
<barry> didrocks: is there anything from your side preventing me from uploading a new systemimage package today?
<didrocks> barry: nothing that I know of
<barry> didrocks: awesome.
<didrocks> lool: if you have the new UI with the old system service, that's expected
<barry> lool: my guess is that the ui is speaking new-dbus, but the client is still speaking old-dbus
<lool> didrocks: so how do I update out of that?  :-)
<lool> I guess system-image-cli
<barry> lool: right, that should still work
<lool> too bad this says "no updates available"  :-)
<didrocks> lool: right
<lool> alright, so to summarize: didrocks is doing minor touches but these don't need upload and barry is doing final touches and will upload new API today?
<plars> sergiusens: just rebooting several times now, as it doesn't show up every time, but I have little doubt this will address the problem
<lool> I guess we will have to defer testing to monday
<barry> lool: correct
<lool> since barry's EOD is a bit late and we'd have to reroll multiple images to test updates
<barry> lool: well, unless you're west of me :)
<lool> if you go sufficiently west I guess I am  ;-)
<sergiusens> plars: from the patch it seems it would though
<barry> lool: yeah, i suppose it's all relative!
<lool> barry, didrocks: Sounds like a plan then
<plars> sergiusens: no, I'm saying that I believe this will fix it :)
<lool> stgraber is working on daily-proposed, but not a blocker
<lool> and sergiusens is working on backup / restore
<barry> sweet.  fwiw, i am around all next week so i should be able to react quickly to any problems that crop up
<lool> cool
<barry> although there won't be 'cause we all know it's perfect :)
<lool> didrocks, barry: Thanks for the updates
<barry> np
<didrocks> lool: barry: yw, thanks you :)
<barry> didrocks: thank you too!
<lool> there wont be any bugs
<lool> fleas at worst
<lool> (from mutt(1)  ;-)
<plars> asac: around?
<seb128> barry, hey, I registered https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-system-image/+bug/1215943
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1215943 in Ubuntu system image "should have a consistent "last upgrade date"" [Undecided,New]
<seb128> barry, where do you store the last update date atm?
<cjohnston> I thought they only used version numbers
<barry> seb128: with the new dbus api, i store it in a little sqlite database, and the value gets updated just before a successful reboot
<seb128> barry, where is the db stored, stgraber suggested by then that you couldn't store it anywhere with the ro images
<barry> it's probably not ultimately correct.  my thinking is that stgraber should probably touch a file in the recovery, and then we'd use the mtime on that
<seb128> barry, did that change?
<seb128> barry, lol, that's what we did/are doing (see the bug report)
<sergiusens> stgraber: barry: what was the file with the version you used and is that stable?
<barry> seb128: we need a db of some sort for other functionality.  right now that's stored in /var/lib/system-image/settings.db and i thought /var/lib/system-image would be rw
<stgraber> barry: it's rw
<stgraber> sergiusens: /etc/ubuntu-build?
<mpt> Laney, I've corrected the text for the "Auto sleep" item in the "Battery" settings. <https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Power?action=diff&rev2=38&rev1=37>
<Laney> thanks
<stgraber> barry: I already touch a file in recovery
<sergiusens> stgraber: yes, can I rely on that? as in, is it a stable interface?
<lool> stgraber barry: system-image-cli reports no new version today; are we manually publishing now?
<stgraber> sergiusens: yep, it'll stay there
<sergiusens> stgraber: ack, thanks
<stgraber> lool: we're only publishing tested images, yes
<stgraber> barry: touch /data/.last_update || true
<barry> stgraber: /etc/ubuntu-build?  isn't that going away (or deprecated at least) with the channels.ini file change?
<stgraber> barry: so look at /userdata/.last_update
<lool> asac stgraber: So now we're dependent on image publicatin to get latest fixes; no apt-get update anymore; who's giving green flag on today's image?
<barry> stgraber: thanks, i will update the bug and make sure we get the date from that file
<stgraber> barry: it doesn't hurt to keep ubuntu-build and it's way easier to read than the ini so I have no plan to deprecate it
<lool> like, I'm running new images, I'd like to get to latest (today's image)
<seb128> Laney, hum, power, do you plan to do the changes to match the spec of should I?
<stgraber> lool: currently you can't, we need daily-proposed for that (which may be available later today).
<lool> stgraber: Ok; quite important to get it then  :-)
<Laney> seb128: feel free, I'm patch piloting now & national holiday on monday
<barry> stgraber: are you going to write the build number in both places?
<lool> stgraber: I'll let you focus on this
<stgraber> barry: yes
 * lool apt-get updates
<barry> stgraber: cool
<stgraber> barry: (I currently am)
<seb128> Laney, oh right, enjoy the long W.E ;-)
<Laney> seb128: I was working on accountsservice stuff but I didn't get it to work yet
<barry> stgraber: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-system-image/+bug/1215943/comments/1
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1215943 in Ubuntu system image "should have a consistent "last upgrade date"" [Undecided,New]
<cjohnston> stgraber: would it be possible to get the build number (YYYYMMDD.X) written into .last_update?
<barry> and LP: #1214009 tracks the channel.ini work
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1214009 in Ubuntu system image "Add support for channel.ini file" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1214009
<Laney> seb128: shall I push it to let you have a look at that or is there no point? ;-)
<stgraber> cjohnston: no because the system-image stuff has no idea of what that build number is
<barry> stgraber: maybe we could add a human readable build string to channel.ini?
<seb128> Laney, your call, if you want some feedback feel free to push, otherwise that can wait ... I'm going to be busy enough in the next that I'm likely to pick it up/do anything else than comment
<Laney> ok
<lool> barry, stgraber: Some cmdline to get information about the device would be good
<mpt> Laney, so I guess there should be a piece of code that provides the "Lock when idle" item and its screen, and both S&P and Battery should call it.
<Laney> I just didn't get accountsservice to know about it at all
<cjohnston> stgraber: how does media-info get the build number then?
<stgraber> barry: well, the server side code doesn't really know much more either so it'd be hard to come up with it there either
<stgraber> cjohnston: media-info is generated by the rootfs build process
<Laney> mpt: Sure, I guess one of them should have the code and the other can simply push that page onto the stack
<lool> barry, stgraber: So many people are getting this wrong or asking about this, let's add a "system-image-cli whats-my-build-id" that reports versions and time of last update?
<barry> lool: system-image-cli --channel prints the channel/device
<lool> sounds similar
<barry> system-image-cli --build prints the current build number (not the dotted build string)
<cjohnston> Somewhere something with system-image stuff knows about build numbers because its published in index.json
<lool> barry: could you pull the subnumbers into that output?
<lool> barry: build number: 20130833, android: yyy, ubuntu: xxx
<stgraber> ogra_: didn't you say you'd get media-info in etc or something like that a while back?
 * lool cant find media-info on his device
<ogra_> stgraber, get ? for what ?
<barry> lool: "pull the subnumbers into"... what?  --build?
<ogra_> it sits in the rootfs
<ogra_> and is read from that place by i.e. the utah scripts
<lool> barry: yes
<stgraber> ogra_: move it to /etc so that it doesn't disappear when we bind-mount /var/log to writable storage
<mpt> Laney, that would achieve 90% of it. The text of the parent item, and its summary value (the text at its right end), should be in sync too.
<barry> lool: i could, if the information is available
<stgraber> ogra_: IIRC we talked about moving the actual file to /etc and have a symlink in /var/log
<ogra_> stgraber, well, i only put it there because all bug reporting tools use that file
<cjohnston> ogra_: and that's the issue is that utah has no way to know what the "new" build number is after an upgrade
 * ogra_ cant remember such a conversation
<Laney> mpt: OK, that's achievable (you can inject variables when navigating the pagestack)
<ogra_> but i have indeed no issue with moving it to etc
<lool> barry: rather than having 20 different implement the recipe to fetch the various ids / dates from all around the image, I'd rather concentrate it in system-image (dbus and cli I guess)
<stgraber> ogra_: ok. nevermind, I'll hack the initrd to re-copy /var/log/installer at every boot, otherwise you'll never see the version number increment :)
<ogra_> cjohnston, yeah
<lool> stgraber, ogra_, cjohnston: ^
<ogra_> stgraber, let me quickly change livecd-rootfs ... its trivial
<ogra_> i dont care where the file lives
<stgraber> ogra_: ok, thanks
<barry> lool: sure, that's not the problem. i think the main problem is where to get the information from.  we have build number, last-update-date, channel, device available, but the dotted build-string isn't readily available
<lool> barry: ah it's not even in the index.json, right
<lool> it should be in the image
<lool> barry: nevertheless, when it's available again, having everything coming out of system-image seems a good idea to me
<stgraber> lool: right, system-image only ships files, it doesn't care about the version of the individual bits
<barry> there are things that *look* like that in index.json, but it's hidden in the description fields for multiple images, so 1) you can't count on it being there in the form you want; 2) there could be *several* of them for any particular update, so which do you choose?
<lool> at least settings and QA team need to implement the same logic
<stgraber> lool: so once ogra_'s change lands we'll be able to get /etc/ubuntu-build, /etc/media-info (or whatever it'll be called) and we'll just be missing the android version number
<lool> stgraber: it's just a good place to provide information about your current image versions
<barry> lool: absolutely agree that we expose what information we have via cli and dbus ;)
<ogra_> stgraber, /etc/media-info fine ?
<stgraber> ogra_: fine with me
<ogra_> k
<lool> stgraber: but rather than having system-settings poke that, doesn't it make sense to regroup the info in system-image?
<lool> barry: cool
<barry> ogra_, stgraber please just update LP: #1206621 with locations to get the information and i'll make sure it's exposed probably in cli and dbus
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1206621 in Ubuntu system image "DBus API reports meaningless id" [Wishlist,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1206621
<stgraber> lool: I guess that's fine, we're not using system-image on non-touch devices yet (or touch devices without android), once we do, we'll regret hardcoding those bits
<lool> right
<barry> *properly
<lool> stgraber: very good examples of why it's a good idea to centralize this  :-)
<lool> (IMO)
<seb128> mterry, hey, do you know about "lock on idle", is that greeter thing? if not, do you know who might?
<stgraber> lool: sure, so long as we don't hardcode things like ubuntu-rootfs and android in system-image either (would be a bit of a pain having to change the API once we drop android)
<mterry> seb128, it's a powerd thing I think
<mterry> seb128, well wait
<mterry> seb128, you mean suspend on idle or lock -- i.e. showing greeter?
<seb128> mterry, I mean lock
<mterry> showing greeter is in shell/greeter
<mterry> seb128, what's up?
<seb128> mterry, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SecurityAndPrivacySettings#phone-locking
<seb128> "Whenever “Phone locking” is set to “None”:
<seb128>     “Lock when idle” should instead read “Sleep when idle”. "
<seb128> mterry, we have a settings for "lock after ..." and one for "suspend after ..."
<seb128> mterry, similar to desktop screensaver and suspend time
<seb128> mterry, e.g you might lock after 1 min idle and suspend after 3 min idle
<mterry> seb128, fascinating.  So that'll probably be watched by shell or something similar in the session.  Then ask lightdm to lock
<seb128> mterry, "fascinating" ... I guess the requirement was not known on your side?
<seb128> mterry, unity8 wishlist bug I guess? ;-)
<mterry> seb128, I hadn't reviewed all the system settings stuff yet
<mterry> seb128, is there a question you had?
<seb128> mterry, the question was "is there a setting/gsettings key I can write to for that already" I guess
<mterry> seb128, ah, not yet to my knowledge.  I think gsettings makes sense for that though
<seb128> mterry, we use "com.canonical.powerd activity-Timeout
<seb128> for the suspend time
<lool> stgraber, barry: Will capture in a bug report
<seb128> mterry, that would be good yes
<barry> lool: +1
<seb128> mterry, anyway, https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity8/+bug/1215954
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1215954 in Unity 8 "Should have a "lock on idle"/"lock after ... idle time" setting" [Undecided,New]
<mfisch> lool: the LP project for customization hooks was renamed, a real rename must be done by LP admins (according to them)
<seb128> mterry, sorry, refreshed in firefox resubmitted it, using https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity8/+bug/1215957 and closing the other one
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1215957 in Unity 8 "Should have a "lock on idle"/"lock after ... idle time" setting" [Undecided,New]
<lool> mfisch: cool thanks
<sforshee> mterry, seb128: fyi, the idle timeout is planned to move out of powerd and into unity8, and that gsetting will go away
<seb128> sforshee, why do you hate us :p
<lool> barry, stgraber: LP #1215959
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1215959 in Ubuntu system image "Report image versions" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1215959
<sforshee> seb128: I don't. We had to shove stuff into powerd to get it working "now" even though it didn't really belong there.
<lool> seb128: sub-ing you  ;-)
<seb128> sforshee, please don't drop the schemas when you move it, otherwise you are going to make system settings abort
<asac> lool: i have a nothe rcall for 30 minutes
<asac> then i can think about stuff
<asac> i dont know what image publication means
<seb128> sforshee, e.g let us a migration time
<lool> asac: careful not to think while you're in that call
<asac> todays image is too bad for pushing to /current at least
<seb128> lool, thanks
<sforshee> seb128: sure, we can do that
<barry> lool: ack
<seb128> sforshee, do you have a bug or WI to track the move of that setting to unity8?
<sforshee> seb128: for some reason powerd can't pick up changes to the settings at runtime anyway. The code is there, but it doesn't work.
<plars> sergiusens: looks good, I've done lots of reboots, and uevent is behaving
<sforshee> seb128: https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/pm-system-policy has a WI for it
<sergiusens> plars: great, since I just applied the patch :-)
<sergiusens> ChickenCutlass: ^^
<seb128> sforshee, thanks
<lool> asac: so IMO some developers here are apt-get updating instead of phablet-flashing to latest image, and so are not tracking the same baseline than /current / QA is tracking; this will be fixed with new images, but it will delay propagation of fixes to developers
<lool> asac: especially if we wait multiple days to land stuff
<lool> so we need to get back to being good enough for publishing every day and also think about bumping the frequency
<lool> like building multiple times per day
<sergiusens> it's 2x now
<sergiusens> 2x CDs (from cdimage)
<lool> sergiusens: oh
<lool> that's good
<asac> lool: so tracking pending would be good :)
<ogra_> * UTC
<lool> I like the 4h beat
<ogra_> err
<lool> asac: it will
<ogra_> 8 UTC
<ogra_> AM and PM
<lool> asac: oh sorry, /current
<lool> asac: developers wont use daily-proposed
<lool> at least that's not what it's for
<ogra_> we do all the time
<asac> lool: yeah, but we can install dail-proposed
<lool> asac: are you saying we need another channel to track pending?
<asac> so upgrading is basically just an inefficent reinstall
<lool> asac: you can, but then you cant upgrade from it
<ogra_> unless daily-proposed is different from /proposed
<lool> asac: this seems wrong
<asac> lool: we could upgrade, which is basically a dumb reinstall because we have to get the latest /current as well
<lool> asac: I think we need to discuss channels again; the design of daily-proposed is just for QA purposes
<lool> but it's expected that stuff propagate fast to daily
<seb128> mpt, is the difference between "sleep on idle" and "lock on idle" only whether the screen should be locked when sleeping? (e.g they don't have 2 different timeout configs)?
<asac> yeah. i think it all boils down to: how often do we get /current and how can engineers see their latest development early
<asac> on their own device
<ogra_> lool, right, the turnwround times aree to long atm
<lool> (/me now realizes that naming something "daily" and then adjusting the frequency was fundamentally bad  :-)
<asac> lool: its expected but not given... especially for now we are not at a guaranteed daily rate
<mpt> seb128, right, the time value doesn't change when you change the lock security.
<seb128> mpt, what should the description says in https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SecurityAndPrivacySettings?action=AttachFile&do=get&target=phone-security-privacy-idle.png then
<mpt> It's just a renaming.
<seb128> mpt, "Sleep the device..."?
<lool> asac: I think we want another chat about channels after release too
<asac> lool: we could call it ubuntu-central or trunk :)
<seb128> mpt, or Suspend..?
<asac> and the other trunk-incoming
<lool> asac: we haven't planned anything for post saucy
<lool> asac: like monthly
<mpt> oh la la
<ogra_> seb128, "Zzzzz"
<lool> asac: rolling!  (hahaha)
<seb128> ogra_, ;-)
<asac> yeah, but incoming is good. what is clear that we must be able to pretty conveniently install latest incoming
<asac> i guess its a reinstall
<ogra_> lool, i personally would like to see builds auto triggered as soon as a certain percentage of packages in the seed has changes vs last build
<asac> for now, but having a on-device tool to tmake that possible might help
<asac> and avoid rerunning phablet-flash
<lool> asac, stgraber: How about a vUDS chat about channels we'll need on the long term?
<ogra_> (plus on-demand builds)
<lool> asac, stgraber: for instance for saucy release
<lool> s#long term#in the next weeks/months#
<asac> i think it makes sense to have such discussion
<asac> at best someone would present what otheres are doing on channels
<asac> and then what we could do out of that
<asac> and how we marry that with our release/code names
<mpt> seb128, fixing now...
<sergiusens> lool: asac ogra_ to be perfectly honest, developers most of the people installing pending are people that modify the image, going into developer mode and thus rendering the use case sort of moot
<asac> and how we treat incoming/proposed
<lool> sergiusens: true
<ogra_> sergiusens, ++
<asac> sergiusens: can you please start calling this "system builder mode" ... developer mode is for SDK folks
<asac> :)
<asac> thx
<lool> sergiusens: still, we need a plan for saucy
<ogra_> plumber mode :)
<lool> I mean saucy relesae
<asac> and i am not sure about that arguement yet. It feels like a valid point
<sergiusens> asac: I already asked stgraber to change the .developer_mode into .image_developer
<asac> but will think over the weekend if there is a strategic trap hidden inside :)
<seb128> mpt, thanks
<lool> sergiusens: should I log a bug for s/.developer_mode/.image_developer/?
<asac> sergiusens: ok sounds better.
<asac> but we still want developer mode that enables adb and equiv
<asac> and maybe installing sdk addons
<asac> like -dev packages in some not-yet-defined format
<asac> :)
<lool> asac: Still, there's a fundamental break if your image baseline is not what developers use IMO
<asac> sergiusens: why not call it system_builder_mode :)
<asac> i really like that far more
<asac> than image_developer :)
<asac> system_hackery
<asac> lool: i know. i am actually for the idea of having for every channel somethign special that is "-incoming"
<ogra_> plumber_mode
<asac> and we should indeed not invest in convenience to track that
<lool> why not system_veränderung_möglichkeit
<lool> that way nobody can turn it on
<awe> lool, ping
<asac> yeah lets use umlauts
<lool> awe: w00t
<stgraber> sergiusens: I'm most likely to call the flag .writable_image that way I don't have to care about what people want to call the role
 * awe wonders what he did to warrant a w00t!  ;)-
<lool> .I_dont_care
<lool> awe: a ping
<awe> lool, https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/ubuntu-touch-flight-mode
<awe> not sure if it's too late to schedule for next week
<asac> .gimme_apt_back
<asac> :)
<lool> awe: awe-some, thanks for setting it up
<sergiusens> stgraber: whatever works and stops the confusion
<awe> please note you're the approver!
<lool> awe: does it need discussion?
<lool> sergiusens: could we make it good enough that less people turn rw on?
<awe> lool, well, it'd be nice if I could try and get some cycles into a more formal spec on the wiki, then we could discuss
<lool> sergiusens: perhaps 50% of people use phablet-flash and 50% apt-get, perhaps we can make it 75% system updates, 25% rw mode
<awe> lool, I will flesh out the work items this afternoon
<lool> awe: I felt there was good consensus on what had to be done; we could expose the plans or discuss details, but we don't need to force ourselves to discuss it if it's just repeating agreed upon stuff I guess?
<awe> lool, rsalveti, tvoss, one other area which hasn't had much love is 'timed'
<awe> lool, I'm perfectly fine not creating a session for it
<diwic> rsalveti, ping
<awe> however the timing was such, that we *could* do a session if it felt right
<sergiusens> lool: that's not up to me... it's upt to how much we clickify
<awe> lool, for instance, we have a session on mms, however I'm not sure what we're going to discuss during it either
<sergiusens> lool: which in the long run is sort of up to me...
<rsalveti> diwic: pong
<lool> awe: Hmm given timescale, I'm not sure it's worth covering these many projects (timed, airplane-mode, mms); I need to check with asac
<diwic> rsalveti, I think our android-platform-headers are too old, but we can take that in the meeting
<lool> sergiusens: I was thinking platform stuff really, but you have a point
<AskUbuntu> erro instalação no nexus 4 | http://askubuntu.com/q/336285
<rsalveti> diwic: interesting, it might indeed be based on 4.0.4
<rsalveti> diwic: I got a wip package with a more recent headers, as latest hybris uses the headers from an external package
<rsalveti> but was able to get that done before leaving my vacation
<rsalveti> diwic: did the android hal header changed that much?
<tvoss> awe, indeed. want to have a session on that?
<awe> tvoss, "want" is a strong word.
<tvoss> awe, do you feel like we should have one?
<diwic> rsalveti, in particular, the AUDIO_DEVICE_IN_* enum was completely overhauled
<tvoss> ;)
<awe> our stand-up just started, perhaps we can chat about this when we finish up
<diwic> rsalveti, none of the numbers fit
<rsalveti> diwic: :-(
<rsalveti> diwic: I can get that updated quickly
<rsalveti> diwic: which headers are you consuming?
<rsalveti> so I can double check here
<diwic> rsalveti, https://github.com/android/platform_system_core/commit/eeeee802e9837c592b0f0f9fd183bcaa9e77732e
<diwic> rsalveti, that's the stuff I'm looking for, I think
<rsalveti> diwic: cool, will take a look at it
<awe> tvoss, so... to-date neither rsalveti or I have done any work on 'timed', and I'm not sure you've put any cycles into the platform API/SDK time functions...  so, I think it would be nice to re-sync and figure out what we can realistically get done for 13.10
<rsalveti> +1
<rsalveti> diwic: hm, I actually imported that header file from AOSP 4.2.2_r1.2
<awe> tvoss, whether or not this is an official session is not something I have an opinion about
<rsalveti> but will check in more detail
<tvoss> awe, ack, let's make it an informal session then
<tvoss> awe, not much use in saying: yeah, we want something like that
<tvoss> awe, we clearly want
<diwic> rsalveti, in short; the audio HAL on mako references the AUDIO_DEVICE_BIT_IN symbol, so I assume it is compiled with a version that has that symbol included
<diwic> rsalveti, and our current android-platform-headers does not have that symbol
<rsalveti> ok, that helps
<diwic> rsalveti, http://phablet.ubuntu.com/gitweb?p=CyanogenMod/android_hardware_qcom_audio.git;a=blob;f=alsa_sound/audio_hw_hal.cpp;h=ab15e2744731cb8b72f2e75527b350b880afc1df;hb=HEAD#l122 in case you want to see where it is
<mfisch> lool: I'm looking at scopes today, mhr3_ mentioned that we'd need a way to tell dbus that we've dropped service files into /custom
<mpt> seb128, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SecurityAndPrivacySettings?action=diff&rev2=27&rev1=26
<lool> mhr3 mfisch: can't we start them by hand rather than autostarting?
<lool> I guess these are running all the time anyway, unless disabled, or they wouldn't be included
<pstolowski> tsdgeos, mhr3_ : using beginMoveRows seems to be working for categories, I'm experiencing some weirdness/bugs but it looks like it can work, so I'll stick with that instead of layoutChanged (and it's actually good since it will only signal changes to rows that relly have to be moved)
<tsdgeos> pstolowski: hmmmm
<tsdgeos> pstolowski: the limit filter proxy has not code for move i think
<tsdgeos> not sure it's a good idea
<tsdgeos> unless you want to add that code :D
<mhr3_> lool, nah, scopes quit when idle
<mhr3_> tsdgeos, the categories model is not "limited", only the results models are
<tsdgeos> ah
<tsdgeos> oka
<lool> Hmm apparently there's this in /etc/dbus-1/system.conf:
<pstolowski> yup
<lool>   <!-- We use system service launching using a helper -->
<lool>   <standard_system_servicedirs/>
<pstolowski> tsdgeos: and well, we need to reorder categories, we have no choice ;)
<lool> servicedir can be used to add a directory
<seb128> mpt, thanks
<mhr3_> lool, i think standard_*dirs includes XDG_DATA_DIRS
<lool> mhr3_, mfisch: Seems dropping a <servicedir>/custom/share/dbus-1/services/</servicedir> should work in system.conf
<lool> mhr3_: oh does it
<lool> mfisch: would you verify whether setting XDG is enough?
<mfisch> lool: yeah I'm doing that today
<lool> mfisch: in which case that's what we should do
<lool> cool
<mfisch> lool: where would we set it? the user session?
<lool> mfisch: yeah
<mhr3_> lool, also, we need session dbus, not system ;)
<mfisch> or does it need to be system wide
<mfisch> ok
<lool> mfisch: pretty much like DCONF_PROFILE I guess
<mfisch> ok
<mfisch> I'll try today
<mhr3_> mfisch, it does need to be set before session dbus is started
<mfisch> mhr3_: ok
<dpm> mardy, perhaps you could help this app developer? -> http://askubuntu.com/questions/336069/how-do-i-use-oauth-from-an-ubuntu-touch-app
<awe> plars, updated https://bugs.launchpad.net/touch-preview-images/+bug/1215724
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1215724 in touch-preview-images "Lots of ofono and network manager errors on nexus4" [Critical,New]
<awe> plars, don't run system test on phones w/out SIMs
<mhall119> Saviq: sergiusens: any idea where the network indicator has gone off to in the latest builds?
<awe> this will be possible once emergency mode is fully implemented, but not currently
<ogra_> mhall119, should still be there
<sergiusens> mhall119: there was an indicator switch
<awe> mhall119, it's there, but hidden
<sergiusens> may be flaky
<ogra_> mhall119, the icon is missing apparently
<awe> mhall119, it's being worked on
<mhall119> ogra_: no, it's just not there, not even in the tabs
<mhall119> thanks awe
<popey> mhall119: it disappeared for me the other day
<awe> mhall119, if you play around with some of the other indicators, it can be triggered to appear
<awe> mhall119, we landed the new indicator-network this week
<Saviq> mhall119, we're just missing an icon probbaly
<Saviq> dednick_, that correct ↑ ?
<awe> Saviq, the icon is there
<awe> Saviq, there's some weird race in the shell/panel code
<Saviq> dednick_, ↑
<mhall119> Saviq: it should be in the indicator tabs even if the icon was missing
<awe> Saviq, tedg is also working on code to handle dual icons for an indicator
<awe> ( so indicator-network can show wifi & telephony icons )
<tedg> awe, Not doing the handling, I'm doing the feeding :-)
<Saviq> awe, yeah dednick_ is doing the handling :)
<mhall119> Saviq: I don't see the process running either
<dednick_> Saviq: hm. i think it might be that the backend is requesting an icon we done have
 * tedg throws a banana at dednick_ ;-)
<dednick_> tedg:
<Saviq> mhall119, interesting, maybe it crashed?
<tedg> If you guys are talking about the icon, it's fixed in trunk.
<mhall119> ah, indicator-network isn't even installed
<dednick_> tedg, Saviq: i think it's a nm-signal-0 , nm-signal-00 issue
<Saviq> mhall119, ah, dist-upgrade must've failed
<tedg> dednick_, Oh, I thought it was the no-network one.
<Saviq> dednick_, in that case mhall119 didn't even have indicator-network installed :)
<Saviq> dednick_, so we're "good"
<mhall119> sudo apt-get install --fix-policy
<mhall119> didn't install it either
<mhall119> The following packages have been kept back: ubuntu-touch
<mhall119> could that be my problem?
<dednick_> yeah
<dednick_> just do manual install of ubuntu-touch and it should fix it
<mhall119> that'll remove chewie, what is chewie?
<ogra_> dead beef
<mhall119> and yes, it's saying it'll install indicator-network when I do this
<dednick_> mhall119: old network indicator
<mhall119> ok, so maybe other people are having an issue with this too?  I didn't do anything particularly strange that would have caused this
<ogra_> why did you uninstall ubuntu-touch in the fist place ?
<mhall119> I didn't
<mhall119> not manually anyway
<ogra_> well you installed something that removed it then
<ogra_> and allowed it to
<mhall119> ubuntu-touch ws installed, just held back
<ogra_> that cant be
<ogra_> the image wouldnt build
<mhall119> ubuntu-touch: Installed: 1.049 Candidate: 1.051
<ogra_> ubuntu-touch is a required package
<ogra_> ah
<mhall119> I've been apt-get dist-upgrading
<ogra_> you didnt run dist-upgrade then
<dednick_> ogra_: the upgrade was held back
<mhall119> did too :P
<ogra_> dednick_, it cant if you run dist-upgrade
<mhall119> I *always* run dist-upgrade on my device
<mhall119> not just upgrade
<seb128> pete-woods, hey, can you explain to me why we need "indicator-secret-agent" as a new source/component rather than having it in indicator-network (I've been asked to review it for NEW in the archive, but it seems a buggy approch to me)
<mhall119> alecu: already installed apps aren't showing up in More Suggestions anymore \o/
<mhall119> however, xda-developers is showing up twice in Installed section
<jcollado> sergiusens: Hello. I'm trying to flash a system image with phablet-flash and it seems that it's frozen in '<waiting for device>': http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/6018189/
<ogra_> mhall119, because it is double plus good ?
<mhall119> well I'm not one to brag but....
<jcollado> sergiusens: I haven't yet been able to flash a system image, so I'm wondering if there's some configuration or something that I should have done before calling phablet-flash. Any advice?
<pete-woods> seb128: it should be its own process - it deals with passwords, so why not have it in another package?
<pete-woods> it doesn't interact with indicator-network - it interacts with network manager and unity
<seb128> pete-woods, because having more tarballs, vcs, sources, bug lists, etc is a pain to deal with
<slangasek> jcollado: did you start here? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Install#Step_2_-_Device_unlock
<mhall119> alecu: actually, it looks like all of my Click package apps are showing up twice in the Installed section
<seb128> pete-woods, why do we need something specific to nm passwords? should we get a some auth framework in unity8 instead that any app needing to deal with passwords need?
<pete-woods> seb128: it will be talking to the unity8 auth dialogue, if that's what you mean?
<pete-woods> plus the code has like 100% test coverage, and will continue to to do
<seb128> pete-woods, I guess I don't understand what that composant is doing/needed for
<pete-woods> something has to register itself as a password agent for nm
<pete-woods> currently that's unity8
<pete-woods> but the unity guys don't want it that way any more
<jcollado> slangasek: Yes. I've flashed the device many times with touch images (phablet-flash cdimage-touch), but for some reason I'm not able to flash a system image (phablet-flash ubuntu-system).
<seb128> shouldn't we make indicator-network provide the UI and register as an agent then?
<pete-woods> seb128: well that's exactly what this thing does, it's just not called indicator-network
<slangasek> jcollado: ah, ok.  I have no idea, then; that should Just Work
<pete-woods> and it's not written in Vala
<seb128> pete-woods, so now we have 2 different tarball/projects/bugslists/etc
<pete-woods> seb128: is the main concern you have that it's in another package?
<seb128> pete-woods, yes
<seb128> as said it makes bugs a pain to track
<seb128> you have yet another list to watch
<seb128> yet another package to upload
<seb128> etc
<seb128> pete-woods, it seems to be that's not enough code to warrant being split out from indicator-network to a new project...
<ogra_> also in tehg light of PRISM i would debate the package name
<ogra_> having something installed that has "secret-agent" in the name etc...
<davmor2> ogra_: call it bond instead :D
<ogra_> ++
<ogra_> indicator-bond ... shows the level of your oedipus complex
<ogra_> or macho-ness ?
<davmor2> haha
<davmor2> or gadget levels connected to your phone
<davmor2> ogra_: if you get to "The names Bond, James Bond" you have too many devices attached and you phone self-destructs while playing mission impossible music
<pete-woods> seb128: I will have to ask my manager (thostr) what I should do
<pete-woods> if he says it's okay to try and merge the codebases I will do that
<seb128> pete-woods, thanks
<seb128> cyphermox, tedg: ^
<ogra_> davmor2, haha
<alecu> mhall119: sorry, I'm not working today, I'll handle it on monday
<mhall119> alecu: ok, no rush, it's not preventing anything
<davmor2> ogra_, pmcgowan: Oh that's interesting.  My phone has been on the side for a while and it just rang perfectly and displayed the indicator
<tedg> awe, What's the scale on the oFono strength?  Walked around the neighborhood and the highest I got was 26.
<tedg> awe, I mean, not impossible... but I would have expected higher values if it was out of a hundred.
<pmcgowan> davmor2, sun spots
<pmcgowan> heisenbugs
<davmor2> pmcgowan: I still blame ogra_ it worked fine till he said it didn't :)
<awe> tedg, lemme check
<ogra_> well, it doesnt work at all for me ... still
<kgunn> ricmm: would your current work around life cycle potentially address the launch issue described here?
<kgunn> https://bugs.launchpad.net/mir/+bug/1215997
<tedg> Oh, there's a 35 :-)
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1215997 in Mir "click packages don't run on mir" [Undecided,New]
<davmor2> pmcgowan, ogra_: I'm noticed though that it rang before the indicator appeared so I'm wondering if before the indicator appeared first and so didn't ring?
<tedg> kgunn, I think that greyback had to custom set the qt backend to get things working.
<kgunn> tedg: thanks
<tedg> kgunn, Apparently we can't autodetect that, which is confusing to me :-/
<pmcgowan> davmor2, bfiller and boiko are working on it afaik
<greyback> kgunn: looking into it.
<sergiusens> jcollado: adb reboot bootloader, then fastboot devices
<ogra_> sudo :)
<awe> ted, the low-level range of GSM signal strengths is 0-31; rilmodem converts this to a 0-100 range [ signal = ((gsm_signal * 100) / 31 ) ]
<awe> tedg, same for all the other technologies
<awe> ( ie. 0-100 range for strength is returned _
<tedg> awe, From NM or from oFono?
<awe> from ofono
<tedg> awe, I was confused by "all other technologies" part
<awe> there's no cell signal strength from NM
<tedg> Cool.  Apparently my neighborhood is to blame ;-)
<awe> ;D
<jcollado> sergiusens: Those commands seem to work. Should I run `phablet-flash ubuntu-system` again after that?
<sergiusens> jcollado: yeah
<sergiusens> jcollado: if you get waiting for device, just replug it
<AskUbuntu> can use c++ write custom qml plugins in ubuntu sdk | http://askubuntu.com/q/336325
<ricmm> greyback: whats the issue there?
 * davmor2 is on holiday next week so I won't be around to break stuff, I hope you can manage to break stuff without me :D
<sergiusens> davmor2: we will wait for you!
<davmor2> haha
<jcollado> sergiusens: After some trial and error, I've seen that if I try to flash the device using my own user it works, but if I try to do it using the jenkins user, to have the same environment as in the lab, it fails.
<jcollado> sergiusens: Despite I've already flashed the device, I still want to use the jenkins user for that. I guess there's a permission problem somewhere, but I'm not sure where to look at.
<jcollado> sergiusens: Do you have any advice to fix that problem?
<ryukafalz> So with the latest images, can you safely update packages with apt rather than reflashing every time or does that not yet work?
<popey> jcollado: is the jenkins user logged into the desktop?
<popey> jcollado: i found that if I ssh to my laptop and flash a device it fails, but if I am signed into the desktop on the laptop and then ssh in, it works
<sergiusens> jcollado: the udev rules allow for the user that has the seat to flash
<sergiusens> jcollado: you can get by it by using sudo or relaxing the udev rule shipped in android-tools-fastboot and android-tools-adb
<jcollado> sergiusens: What do you mean by "has the seat"?
<sergiusens> jcollado: is _logged_ in
<jcollado> sergiusens: Ok, so it's what popey suggested. Thanks.
<jcollado> sergiusens: It's kind of strange because I've never had this problem flashing touch images.
<sergiusens> jcollado: maybe because you never bootstrapped and might have a custom udev rule in there?
<jcollado> sergiusens: I guess you're right
<mfisch> lool: so far no joy on XDG_DATA_DIRS, the job isn't seen and I have an issue pre-pending in upstart since the job doesn't inherit the original value
<TheSpirit> Hello, is Ubuntu Touch stable enough to use in every day use? I have a Nexus 7 (2nd Generation) and I would like to program in C++ in it.
<k1l> i think some people in here use it as a daily phone (at least jono does :) ).
<TheSpirit> Oh great. Does it have Facebook? :p
<k1l> not the nexus7 but the gnex and nexus4
<TheSpirit> k1l, do normal applications work properly? I would like to be using Qt Creator.
<k1l> sorry i dont know
<pmcgowan> TheSpirit, you can use qtcreator on your desktop and remotely access the nexus 7
<TheSpirit> pmcgowan, I won't have access to my desktop. I'm want my device to be a portable so I can program on the day (such as when I'm at college).
<TheSpirit> I want*
<TheSpirit> on the go8
<pmcgowan> TheSpirit, I see, the touch image is not really intended for that, but there has also been a desktop image for the nexus 7 that could work
<TheSpirit> pmcgowan, do you know if it works with the second generation Google Nexus?
<TheSpirit> And is it still maintained?
<pmcgowan> no I dont think it does
<TheSpirit> Ah, okay, thanks.
<nRazor> does anybody know where I can find the group working on the port to the new nexus 7 codenamed razor?
<nRazor> want to see if I can either contribute or if it is in a stable build yet, google isn't returning much results that are relevent
<pmcgowan> nRazor, there was a thread on this on the mailing list, summary was waiting for the cyanogenmod to be done
<AskUbuntu> Nexus 4 Fails to Boot After Ubuntu Touch Flash | http://askubuntu.com/q/336352
<Sathed> I'm hoping someone can help me figure out this issue I'm running in to. I recently flashed Ubuntu Touch to my Nexus 4. Everything seems to work great except data. I'm running the latest daily build that I flashed with CWM recovery.
<popey> Sathed: restart network manager
<popey> as in.. "adb shell" "restart network-manager"
<Sathed> Thanks. I'll give it a shot.
<Sathed> Is there another way to restart the network manager? I don't have a Linux machine at work to install the touch developer tools on.
<sergiusens> Sathed: use the terminal app
<Zackehh> Anyone any idea why ubuntu_chroot exists in my build output, but not on the device after flashing?
<Sathed> Okay, so I restarted the network manager, but I'm still not getting data.
<Sathed> I restarted with: sudo service network-manager restart
<Sathed> Any other thoughts on getting data working?
<Ewixy> Hello all :)
<Zackehh> Hey
<lool> mfisch: strings =dbus-daemon|grep XDG shows that it reads them, you could try stracing perhaps?
<lool> mfisch: or check the source code for supported cases
<mfisch> lool: I'm also looking at dropping them into ~/
<lool> mfisch: not sure it's a good idea to have things in ~/
<lool> mfisch: things in ~/ are harder to update (need a startup job to update them), while things you get in custom.tgz will be static / r/o and can be updated
<mfisch> lool: me either, but I cannot get dbus to find service files in custom, I will keep looking at code after this meeting
<plars> awe: we now have a sim card in that mako that ran the tests without last time
<lool> mfisch: cheers
<awe> plars, I was just looking at the bug closer.  From the logs, it appears there was a SIM in it
<plars> oh?
<awe> plars, however a QUERY PIN state was failing, and ofono crashing
<plars> I was under the impression that it just got installed today
<awe> well the tests have today's time stamp
<awe> ;)
<awe> I have a bunch of separate comments re: the test output that might help improve readability
<awe> plars, look at the jenkins output and search for "Querying PIN"
<plars> awe: I opened the bug late last night, with the 20130822.1 image, but the datestamp may have been today since it was already today in UTC
<awe> ofonod dies shortly thereafter
<plars> I'll find out when it got installed though
<awe> plars, with no SIM installed, you'll see the following messages from ofono: Version, a bunch of "Ignoring" plugin messages, [UNSOL]< UNSOL_RIL_CONNECTED
<awe> and then "No SIM card present."
<plars> awe: well, I was just told about the sim card getting installed today, but could be that it was actually in there last night when the tests ran
<awe> no such error in the test run you attached to the bug
<plars> I just didn't know at the time
<awe> np
<plars> if it was
<awe> looks like it was
<awe> ;)
<awe> that said, there's definitely a bug being triggered, and ofono crashes repeatedly
<awe> so I'm on it
<awe> plars, any way you can get your hands on the ofonod crash files?
<awe> also fyi, the download-mgr also looks like it crashed too
<plars> awe: oh, I thought you said you had seen the .crash files
<plars> awe: here's one from a test on today's image: https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/saucy-touch-mako-smoke-ubuntu-clock-app-autopilot/37/artifact/clientlogs/_usr_sbin_ofonod.0.crash/*view*/
<plars> awe: you can remove the /*view*/ to force the download
<awe> that's nice 'cause I don't think I can read uuencoded hexadecimal crash dumps at will
<awe> ;)
<Luca> Hello there
<plars> awe: ok, I got the full story from rick now... it was installed yesterday, but it wasn't activated until today
<awe> ah.... that goes a long way to explain things
<awe> basically, ofono saw the SIM card as present
<awe> but it couldn't talk to the SIM
<awe> which caused an ofono crash
<awe> I haven't been able to get much from .crash file, other than it's a strlen crash
<awe> I guess I can try and force the crash to happen, by hard-coding some internal state
<awe> plars, I'm going to lower the priority, re-title, and assign to myself
<plars> awe: sounds good, thanks
<awe> what kind of plan?  pre-paid, normal billing?  We might want to try and reproduce this, but I'm not sure w/out getting another fresh SIM that hasn't been activated
<plars> awe: I think it's one of the straight-talk type sims, basically month-to-month contractless
<awe> plars, if you could get the details, I'd appreciate it
<awe> if it's a month-to-month
<awe> then we should get another and try the same scenario
 * awe doesn't like crashes
<plars> awe: if you talk to larry or rick, they may have one just like it you can try
<plars> awe: it's month-to-month straight talk though, they think this particular one was on the AT&T network
<plars> awe: I have one like it at home, but on tmo
<awe> plars, who handled this particular phone?  Can you ask them to add a comment about the SIM card to the bug ( operator, plan, where purchased, ... )?
<awe> that would be a big help
<awe> if they have a spare that hasn't been activated, I can drive into Lex to use it
<vadi> What happened to the Ubuntu plugins to Qt Creator in the latest 12.04 PPA updates? They seem to have removed them.
<Sidim> Is Ubuntu touch on Nexus 4 comes with the full desktop experience when docked.
#ubuntu-touch 2013-08-24
<cjohnston> Not yet
<PhiLL_> high everybody
<PhiLL_> I just installled on a nexus 4 the phablet cdimage-touch
<PhiLL_> I was wondering what is the difference with:  cdimage-legacy, ubuntu-system, community
<lithium_z> hi o/
<Sidim> Is Ubuntu touch on Nexus 4 comes with the full desktop experience when connected at a external device?
<Sidim> Display
<Sidim> Since everyone a sleep?
<PhiLL_> not sure how to plug the nexus 4 on an external display
<lithium_z> with à MHL cable
<lithium_z> you'l have the ubuntu touch on a big screen but not a full experience
<PhiLL_> ok
<lithium_z> Sidim: does the sound work correctly on your Nexus 4 ?
<lithium_z> with headphone ?
<JamesTai1> Is anyone else having problems with the on-screen keyboard not displaying when clicking on text fields?
<lithium_z> JamesTait: I have this problem sometimes
<JamesTait> I've seen it pop under many times before, but now it just doesn't seem to appear at all.
<lithium_z> It work for me
<lithium_z> just sometimes I need to tap many times on the text input
<lithium_z> does someone have issues with the sound on the Nexus 4 ?
<lithium_z> with the music player, I can't change the volume, and the headphone doesn't work
<nhaines> lithium_z: same problem on the Galaxy Nexus.
<lithium_z> ok, so I'm not alone :-)
<nhaines> Nope  :)
<nhaines> All of the indicator stuff is supposed to be hooked up by the end of the month, last I heard.
<lithium_z> so this sound problem will be fix ?
<nhaines> Well, yes, hopefully by a final release they'll have working sound.
<JamesTait> Seems like my problem is caused by this from maliit-server (in the apport log): gdbus call error: Error: GDBus.Error:org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.ServiceUnknown: The name org.gnome.SessionManager was not provided by any .service files
<JamesTait> Oh well, time to sleep.
<lithium_z> yes, me too
<lithium_z> it's 3AM here
<lithium_z> thanks for the answers nhaines
<lithium_z> good night errbody
 * JamesTait waves
<greatman|2> Hey!
<greatman321> I got a issue with mobile data on my phone. Basicly, it detects the wrong APN from oFono (I beleive?) : http://paste.ubuntu.com/6020279/ . My APN should be media.videotron instead.
<greatman321> Anyway to force it to be that?
<greatman321> Found how with create-internet-context in ofono
<maximilian1st> Morning folks. Is there anything wrong with the phablet-tools and the Nexus 7? I get a protocol error as soon as the image needs to be sent to autodeploy.zip. Trying --pending now...
<maximilian1st> --pending worked and booted.
<RaziRazak> Hi guys
<RaziRazak> any update ubuntu-touch for p5100
<RaziRazak> Can wait to test it on my samsung galaxy tab 2 10.1 GSM
<AskUbuntu> Ubuntu Touch install syntax error | http://askubuntu.com/q/336635
<harris> hey
<harris> when is the release date for public
<harris> when is the release date for public
<harris> when is the release date for public
<harris> hey wilee-nilee
<harris> hi
<smartboyhw> harris, stop spamming, and the release date shall be in October.
<smartboyhw> This year.
<harris> ok thank you
<harris> and will the galaxy tab 2 10.1 gtp5113 be supported
<smartboyhw> harris, please check wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Devices
<AskUbuntu> ubuntu 13.04 unable to locate package ubuntu after installing ubuntu sdk | http://askubuntu.com/q/336701
<wellsb> Update to my app: https://plus.google.com/110587021591787005452/posts/42r5nsPmUan
<bbfox59> I everyone
<AskUbuntu> Installing Ubuntu Touch on Nexus 7 (2013) | http://askubuntu.com/q/336750
<HelenaKitty> Hello, has Ubuntu Touch become stable for the nexus 7 yet?! Last time I tried it the graphics driver was buggy, it'd be nice to use Ubuntu on the Nexus 7.
<nhaines> Your best bet is probably to backup your Nexus 7 and see if Ubuntu meets your standards.
<HelenaKitty> nhaines: When I used Ubuntu Touch on my Nexus 7 it was just a preview release. I want to know if it's official now.
<nhaines> No, the release is in October.
<HelenaKitty> :D
<HelenaKitty> That's brill!
<HelenaKitty> nhaines: THat's £$%^&* AMAZING!!!
<nhaines> It's getting pretty nice!  Although indicators seem to be undergoing some development at the moment.
<nhaines> I'm hoping they get HUD working soon.  That's the one thing that really concerns me.  That and the People lens.
<HelenaKitty> nhaines: Yeah I plan on using the Nexus 7 as a stealthy penetration testing device.
<HelenaKitty> Last time I tried the graphics driver was buggy but I managed to get a tiling WM working with onscreen keyboard.
<nhaines> Once they flip the images to Mir, I'd imagine that'd be easier.
<HelenaKitty> nhaines: Mir?
<nhaines> HelenaKitty: the nex-generation display server that will replace X on the desktop and surfaceflinger on Android-based phones.
<HelenaKitty> WTF?!
<HelenaKitty> My Nexus 7 has no recovery mode?!
<wilee-nilee> HelenaKitty, the nexus has a stock recovery, and generally if it has been rooted the cyanogenmod recovery (the rom manager in android) is installed and used or the twrp part of that app
<wilee-nilee> and please no swearing acronyms
<wilee-nilee> you have to have the boot unlocked to get to the recovery, I assume you know the key presses to get to the boot.
<markusN00b> Hi, I just broke my Nexus 4. What can I do?
<markusN00b> I was trying to install ubuntu touch but the flash gave me:
<markusN00b> > INFO:phablet-flash:Clearing /data and /cache
<markusN00b> > error: device not found
<markusN00b> > ERROR:phablet-flash:Command 'adb shell mount /data' returned non-zero exit status 255
<markusN00b> Therefore I tried to get back android (build jwr66y)
<markusN00b> Failed as well:
<markusN00b> > critical error: extent_create_backing: calloc: Cannot allocate memory
<markusN00b> > mmap: Invalid argument
<markusN00b> > Cannot generate image.
<markusN00b> > FAILED ()
<markusN00b> To overcome my goofiness I re-plugged the USB cable. This made adb to no longer find my device.
<markusN00b> I guess I ultimately destroyed the device?
<markusN00b> (I no longer can boot Android - Only the "X" is flashing)
<markusN00b> (Also recovery mode gives me the "dead robot" )
<markusN00b> sorry for the long post
<nhaines> markusN00b: this is a good time to learn about pastebin.ubunt.com  :)
<nhaines> Err, pastebin.ubuntu.com.  Which is the best way to paste logs like that here.
<nhaines> I think the dead robot is "normal" for recovery mode.  Get a good /etc/udev/rules.d/51-android.rules file, that should help with both flashing Ubuntu and flashing Android.
<nhaines> markusN00b: try this one: http://ubuntuone.com/4IlVG6WzbMwqoBaD05UWMZ
<markusN00b> nhaines: Thanks for the suggestion. However, it is still not working.
<nhaines> markusN00b: unplug your phone, plug it back in, and then run 'dmesg | tail' and paste that here (using a pastebin).
<markusN00b> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/6022580/
<nhaines> SUBSYSTEM=="usb", ATTR{idVendor}=="18d1", ATTR{idProduct}=="4ee1", MODE="0600", OWNER="nhaines"
<nhaines> Add that line to your 51-android.rules file, naturally change my username for yours.
<markusN00b> already done. I also restarted the adb server
<markusN00b> 'adb devices' still gives no device, though
<nhaines> You don't have to restart the adb server.  You do have to replug the phone.
<nhaines> (udev reads the rules file each time you add a device.)
<markusN00b> I think the problem is that I somehow need to activate the "Debug USB" option?! (Unfortunately I can not do this because I'd need to start android in the fist place)
<nhaines> No, you don't need to do this because it's only applicable to the OS (which isn't running).
<nhaines> The problem is that adb isn't detecting your device.  This is usually because udev isn't configured properly.
<nhaines> What's the ownership and permissions on your /etc/udev/rules.d/51-android.rules file?
<nhaines> Should be: -rw-r--r-- 1 root root 2369 Aug 21 00:21 51-android.rules
<markusN00b> -rw-r--r-- 1 root root 2289 Aug 24 21:51 51-android.rules
<Virgil> Hallo, I have a question... Is it possible to install applications like Gimp in this phase of development?
<nhaines> Virgil: it can be installed, but it won't run.
<Virgil> Eeh... thank you. :)
<nhaines> You're welcome.
<nhaines> It won't run because there's no X.  I'm not sure what would happen once Mir is running and XMir, but I doubt it will work then either.
<maximilian_> hey, who is responsible for the release notes wiki page. The contacts part is outdated and the files that it points at do not exist in the current images... I'm talking about the manage-address-books.py script and the /usr/share/demo-assets/contacts-data/data.csv file which I wanted to have a look at to import contacts...
<markusN00b> nhaines: Lol. I executed './fastboot-linux flash recovery recovery-clockwork-touch-6.0.2.3-mako.img' and then wiped data and cache. Now 'adb devices' gives me sth. *shrug*
<nhaines> yay!
<nhaines> markusN00b: in that case, the previous recovery didn't support extended commands is the most likely answer.  But the best thing is that it works now and you can use the phone again.  :)
<markusN00b> I will follow the steps @ https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Install#Restoring_Android again. Maybe they will work and I get Android back, at least.
<nhaines> markusN00b: If 'adb reboot-bootloader' works, you're in the clear.
<mattnicole> hi all, anyone there?  I'm trying to install on a nexus 4 and running into an issue
<mattnicole> nm, got it
<AskUbuntu> Ubuntu Touch port for Nexus 7 2 (flo) | http://askubuntu.com/q/336822
<mattnicole> hi all, trying to follow instructions on this page ( https://plus.google.com/100264483712374857174/posts/3o1tjYo9Ghx)  to get data up and running
<mattnicole> noticed a comment saying instructions are outdated
<Aaron1011> Hello. I have a couple questions about flashing Ubuntu Touch to my Nexus 7
<wilee-nilee> Aaron1011, post them fir help.
<wilee-nilee> for
<Aaron1011> First, I have the new 2013 model of the Nexus 7
<Aaron1011> Can I install Ubuntu Touch on it?
<antisocky> okay so I'm looking for the dev image for the n4 :3 haha
<wilee-nilee> Aaron1011, I would think so its not much different than the early one, backup what you have and follow the instructions. The touch is in development so be aware of that.
<Aaron1011> Second, I noticed that on the Ubuntu Wiki page for installing Ubuntu Touch, it lists multiple options for the phablet-flash command
<Aaron1011> cdimage-touch, cdimage-legacy, ubuntu-system, community
<Aaron1011> What is the difference between the different options?
<Aaron1011> wilee-nilee: Ok, thanks!
<wilee-nilee> Aaron1011, Can you link me to that page
<Aaron1011> Ok, hold on a minute
<Aaron1011> wilee_nilee: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Install#Step_4_-_Downloading_.26_Deploying_Image_to_Device
<Aaron1011> wilee-nilee:
<antisocky> mmm... okay so I've got the zip and the boot img i just flash these via ADB and install via twrp?
<wilee-nilee> Aaron1011, "cdimage-touch|cdimage-legacy|ubuntu-system|community" Are types of installs, you would use the appropriate one.
<wilee-nilee> Aaron1011, For example there is a 13.10 install besides the touch.
<wilee-nilee> 13.10 is the ubuntu desktop OS
<Aaron1011> Ah, okay
<Aaron1011> What is the difference between cdimage-touch and community?
<mattnicole> any tips on getting data working on tmobile?
<mattnicole> i have touch installed
<mattnicole> followed instructions here: https://plus.google.com/100264483712374857174/posts/3o1tjYo9Ghx
<mattnicole> end up with "unknown connection" error
<wilee-nilee> Aaron1011, Not sure myself with those two without googling for info.
<mattnicole> (in US)
<Aaron1011> wilee-nilee: Okay
<Aaron1011> It seems to me that I will want to use cdimage-touch
<wilee-nilee> Aaron1011, you are correct that is what the phablet ppa load download will give you.
<Aaron1011> wilee-nilee: Okay. Thanks for all of your help!
<wilee-nilee> Aaron1011, No problem, it can be confusing at first, I just happen to have a nexus 7 as well, but have found it a bit early to use these as of now for me.
<antisocky> I flashed all the files and tried installing via twrp and hello it failed? I did something wrong didn't I?
#ubuntu-touch 2013-08-25
<AskUbuntu> Where do I download the Ubuntu touch Rom? | http://askubuntu.com/q/336876
<mhall119> Aaron1011: cdimage-touch are device images provided by Canonical, community are device images provided by others
<Aaron1011> mhall119: Thanks!
<akuler> how to install ubuntu touch on galaxy tab 2 10.1
<jram0421> how do i join the core apps dev team
<jram0421> um hello
<cjohnston> Start working on core apps?
<RHAN> i think im lost..
<ShapeShifter499> hi
<ShapeShifter499> what happens to my current edits I made to my local copy of ubuntu touch if I run "repo sync"
<Cyberfarm> hey there
<Cyberfarm> is it really usable on the nexus 4?
<Jppass01> can anyone help me to install ubuntu on nexus 7
<wellsb> Jppass01: What do you need help with?  You follow these instructions? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Install
<TKOn3> Hello.Can you help me to install Ubuntu 12.10 on my tf300t ?
<TKOn3> Hello.Can you help me to install Ubuntu 12.10 on my tf300t Unlocked and root?
<markusN00b> Hi, it seems I am unable to make phone calls with my phone. I feel like I should update the Ubuntu Touch. (I already tried through "System Settings" without success) So what is the easiest way to update?
<maximilian_> markusN00b, just phablet-tools cdimage-touch -d mako, it seems this is what I do and it retains the user data.
<markusN00b> So you are able to make phone calls?
<markusN00b> I used phablet-tools without the -d option. It created a dir suggesting I already have the current version of touch
<markusN00b> $ ls Downloads/phablet-flash/ubuntu-touch/
<markusN00b> >  20130821
<maximilian_> Am trying this version now. I think I had --pending in the command line and had a version from 24th august
<maximilian_> or maybe an older version, not sure and now the phone is being reflashed so no way to know.
<BEC> Q: is it possible to run touch along side Android?
<maximilian_> BEC, Nope, not yet.
<BEC> maximilian_, is it planned?
<BEC> I have a Motorola Xoom & can't wait to try it, though specs are not optimal as per site specs
<maximilian_> That's what they said would be done for the Edge phone... No idea.
<BEC> aha; thanks :)
<maximilian_> No need to be excited yet, the software is really not ready.
<marcinello> BEC, some users already did it on N7: http://barrenfrozenwasteland.com/2013/03/dual-booting-android-and-ubuntu-touch-on-the-nexus-7/
<maximilian_> markusN00b, phone flashed, user data still there, version used is from 21st.
<markusN00b> maximilian_ and calls? Can you put in your Sim card and use it?
<BEC> marcinello, thx
<maximilian_> phone does not boot to Ubuntu Touch. Does a strange "squeek" sound and the display remains black...
<maximilian_> Man, are the fonts small on the phone... it's flashing.
<maximilian_> Black screen of death...
<maximilian_> a reboot and all is fine again... and yes, it does phone calls.
<Zackehh> Been trying to port to One S but can't get chroot access because ubuntu_chroot doesn't exist on the device, but it's in the zip output from the build - any ideas?
<HelenaKitty> Hello
<Zackehh> Hey
<HelenaKitty> I've been trying to install Ubuntu Touch onto the Nexus 7 but all the links I've found online are for Windows or use the Nexus Toolkit. I want to use fastboot/adb and I can't search anymore cause my computer is wayyy too slow so please could you PM me with instructions rather than giving me a link? thnx!
<Zackehh> You mean you don't have fastboot/adb access due to drivers?
<HelenaKitty> I have fastboot/adb access
<HelenaKitty> I already said I don't want the Nexus Toolkit and I don't use Windows.
<AskUbuntu> Change SMSC (Short Message Service Centre) on ubuntu-touch | http://askubuntu.com/q/337124
<HelenaKitty> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-preinstalled/current/ gives a 404 error but I found it on this page. https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Nexus7/Installation
<hio> hi, where can I order my ubuntu edge?
<hio> is ubuntu optimized for my ipod touch?
<maximilian_> the ipod would be on the edge with ubuntu touch
<HelenaKitty> hio: Good luck getting Linux on apple hardware. lol
<hio> what do u mean? isnt apple the same as linux?
<HelenaKitty> WTF?! Guys please give me the right link for the img files for the grouper ubuntu touch 13 image!
<HelenaKitty> hio: No
<hio> apple has a linux kernel
<hio> its based on some old linux thing
<HelenaKitty> and Apple don't support Linux. No they don't, they have a BSD kernel.
<hio> yeah right, BSD is linux
<HelenaKitty> No it's NOT, it's Unix!
<hio> uh
<hio> i always thought unix was just how stupid people spelled linux Oo
<HelenaKitty> and either way... Apple don't support UNIX as a whole, they support Mac OS, they don't support BSD, Linux, Unix, Minix, whatever therefore their drivers will ONLY run on Mac OS.
<HelenaKitty> Unix is a family.
<hio> we can just ask apple to support us, open a support ticket or something. they have reallly good apple care, that one time they fixed my broken screen for free
<HelenaKitty> Linux and BSD are kernels within the family. OpenBSD, NetBSD are part of the BSD family and Ubuntu and Debian are part of the Linux Family.
<HelenaKitty> Apple will only support if you're a mulimillianaire and willing to pay a gigantic fee.
<HelenaKitty> This is Ubuntu support and we're getting offtopic.
<hio> that shuttleworth guy is rich right? he should pay for it
<hio> yeah I just wanted an ubuntu edge
<HelenaKitty> If you want to put Ubuntu onto a device the best option is to buy an Android device.
<HelenaKitty> Do NOT go for any ARM device! Going for an iPod wont work, going for a Blackberry wont work.
<hio> i have a samsung ativ s with windows phone 8.
<HelenaKitty> Going for a Nexus device or an Xperia device or even a Huaweii phone will work
<HelenaKitty> hio: It wont work.
<hio> but i wont be able to phone ppl?
<HelenaKitty> Ubuntu Touch are trying to support the phone hio
<HelenaKitty> Ubuntu Touch was MADE for phones.
<HelenaKitty> Meaning it will eventually support Cellular and you will be able to use it like a phone.
<hio> damn but i already ordered the samsung ativ s
<hio> OH OK, so it doesnt work now
<HelenaKitty> Infact I have already seen the Phone and MS apps.
<hio> what phone
<HelenaKitty> What?
<hio> what phone have u seen
<HelenaKitty> It should work with any phone on the Ubuntu Touch compatibility list. I think I saw a list at http://touch.ubuntu.com/
<hio> says it cant find the website
<HelenaKitty> I think it's http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch
<hio> HelenaKitty, thanks for the help. I have to admit something though
<hio> I'm actually an Opensuse user and I hate ubuntu and would never use it anywhere
<HelenaKitty>  I'm not keen on Ubuntu but I want to get rid of Android on my Nexus 7. I'm going to strip the Touch image down and make it somthing minimal.
<hio> hm thats a surprise and a good idea
<hio> but by the time ubuntu will have a working smartphone version, opensuse will have one too
<hio> or gnome
<HelenaKitty> Lol I think I just created a brick
<markusN00b> maximilian_ : I had to disable my PIN. Now I can phone and SMS right away with ubuntu touch.
<markusN00b> jippie
<HelenaKitty> Right pls can someone now tell me where the bugger I find the grouper imgs?! o.o
<hio> markusN00b, what phone do you use
<markusN00b> nexus 4
<hio> why is it still so expensivE?
<markusN00b> There are some on eBay for like 250 €
<HelenaKitty> Hello?
<HelenaKitty> How do I replace unity with mate?
<HelenaKitty> Yes I want to use mate on a tablet.
<HelenaKitty> You know I am regretting this switch to Ubuntu Touch cause I can't even do what i want with it.
<HelenaKitty> I expected to be able to do more with it than I can do with Android.
<markusN00b> HelenaKitty: You can not expect this. Touch is not alpha, not beta, not final. It is developer!
<cetkat> would porting to tegra 2 devices (like the samsung captivate glide) be possible? They don't have NEON so I was wondering
<BamDastard> anyone have any info on an installable Ubuntu Touch img for the Asus Transformer Infinity TF700T?
<BamDastard> XDA has a couple of threads but they are not functional
<BamDastard> and not touch
<crypticmofo> hi guys .. im wondering if you can help .. im really anxious about ubuntu-touch for android devices .. since cdma devices aren't ready do you guys know of anything that can simulate this .. i know of glovebox and unity launcher but they stil force me to go to the home screen then try something else .. i want to be able to use a side launcher / or something on the right thats linux
<crypticmofo> ubuntu-touch
<crypticmofo> any ideas ?
<popey> crypticmofo: might be better dropping by during European working day when people are awake / working
<crypticmofo> aw
<crypticmofo> man .. i swear
<crypticmofo> when i saw chanocial or however you say it come out with the first video about the new launcher / phone design
<crypticmofo> i was smitten
<crypticmofo> like when you see a fine women and your like holy shit!!!@#@!#
<mousepie> hello
<mousepie> hows every-body doing
<crypticmofo> mousepie dying inside until cdma devices have a working build
<crypticmofo> :D
<mousepie> hehe yeah glad im not on that train anymore altho sometimes i wish i was
<crypticmofo> heh
<crypticmofo> mousepie why aren't you on the train ?
<crypticmofo> mousepie you have a gsm i gather ?
<mousepie> t-mobile sucks where im at EDGE everywhere i go =(
<mousepie> yes nexus 4
<crypticmofo> aw
<crypticmofo> mousepie so you have a full os ubuntu-touch ?
<mousepie> yep this town suuucks
<mousepie> yup
<crypticmofo> yea but still
<crypticmofo> how is it as a daily driver ?
<crypticmofo> besides data
<mousepie> well im downloading augest 21st stable
<crypticmofo> aw
<mousepie> well theres no data working yet as far as i know
<popey> yes, data works
<crypticmofo> other then that i know it kills android / no more going to the home screen with a button .. you sype everything right ?
<popey> has worked for a long while now
<popey> if it doesn't then just "adb shell", "restart network-manager"!
<mousepie> skype?
<crypticmofo> if i could code i would be building / or support the cdma project of this
<popey> i thought the cdma problem was one of licensing
<mousepie> wait heres what im getting http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-touch/daily-preinstalled/current/
<mousepie> so your saying i just update it anf data should be working or is that on the lastest build for today?
<crypticmofo> i didn't know that
<popey> I am running 20130822 and 20130823 on my devices
<popey> but yes, data should work
<popey> if it doesn't, restart network manager
<mousepie> oh weird
<popey> run nmcli d
<crypticmofo> so
<popey>  /ril_0     gsm               disconnected
<popey> you see that
<popey> restart network-manager
<crypticmofo> do i wait for a ubuntu device .. or get a used / referb nexus 4 / well it won't make a diff cause this POS CDMA!
<cetkat> can ubuntu touch be ported to devices without neon support (like tegra 2)?
<popey> then you see this...
<mousepie> as far as abd do i need to run it from my lappy? or from phone?>
<popey>  /ril_0     gsm               connecting (prepare)
<crypticmofo> life is sucking for me as far as phones
<popey> then this...
<popey>  /ril_0     gsm               connected
<popey> \o/
<popey> rmnet_usb0 Link encap:UNSPEC  HWaddr 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-00-00-00-00-00-00-00-00-00   inet addr:10.54.142.144  Mask:255.255.255.252
<popey> \o/
<popey> mousepie: you can use the terminal on the phone
<popey> or you can use adb from laptop
<mousepie> ah ok sweet thanks
<popey> either way, just restart network-manager, wait ~10 seconds and you're done
<popey> np
<popey> its a known bug we're working on
<mousepie> its funny i know irssi iinstalls and works just fine in it lol
<popey> haha
<popey> irssi on the phone is fun ☻
<crypticmofo> popey whats the point of life if CDMA is around!!!!
<mousepie> what is -touch coeded in btw
<popey> crypticmofo: never used CDMA, never plan to ☻
<crypticmofo> lol
<popey> mousepie: qml mosly
<crypticmofo> i had to .. didn't pay att bill was a long crazy thing
<popey> I feel for you.
<mousepie> oh ok i see it there a way to get muiti tabs in the terminal ?>
<popey> i dont think that's implemented yet
<popey> it's on the wishlist
<mousepie_linux> yes well i \f i had the time i would love to help with the project
<mousepie_linux> but i work too much and only have sundays off
<mousepie_linux> blah
<crypticmofo> im watching this video on youtube its a comoparson of ubuntu touch and android .. this guy litterraly loves his ubuntu nexus and is ragging on android
<crypticmofo> lol
<crypticmofo> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F7AydM7HpK0
<crypticmofo> makes you fall in love all over again
<mousepie_linux> ive seen this yeah it really makes melove ubuntu altho i hate the desktop version...........
<mousepie_linux> gentoo ftw lol
<mousepie_linux> dont shun me ...
<dreamer_> Good evening, could anybody tell me if ubintu is going to work on a samsung Note 2 5.5 inch touch screen
<mousepie_linux> eventuily yes
<popey> dreamer_: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Devices - is it listed there?
<mousepie_linux> hh
<mousepie_linux> ha
<dreamer_> no it isn't not is it>
<dreamer_> i see people have make it boot
<dreamer_> any idea or a weast of my time>
<mousepie_linux> someone has to make an image from what i understand
<crypticmofo> popey want to donate your device ?
<crypticmofo> :D
<crypticmofo> donate to the crypticmofo needs a ubuntu touch device so he can be happy foundation!
<dreamer_> ok clear,.... https://github.com/drapalyuk/android_kernel_samsung_smdk4412
<mousepie_linux> im broke other wise i would
<mousepie_linux> lol
<popey> crypticmofo: i think my employer might be cross with that
<dreamer_> http://phablet.ubuntu.com/gitweb
<Anonynimity> Hello. I have a question...
<crypticmofo> lol
<Anonynimity> would anyone be able to help me port ubuntu-touch to a huawei fusion 2?
<Anonynimity> (the easy way)
<mousepie_linux> i would wait till it get out of dev then in to relise
<crypticmofo> guys
<crypticmofo> when they said the edge or the ubuntu stuff will come out this fall
<crypticmofo> we are close correct
<crypticmofo> sep / oct / nov ?
<crypticmofo> one of those months correct ^
<popey> the software release will happen in sync with the ubuntu desktop release, at the end of october
<popey> devices will ship next year
<mousepie_linux> +1 ^
<crypticmofo> popey i read some where that cdma devices will not be ready on the first go round .. that dosen't mean a dev can't hack something up and make it work correct ?
<crypticmofo> or am i wrong ?
<crypticmofo> if they do hack something up .. will it go to chanonical ?
<popey> indeed, we won't ship CDMA support in october
<popey> but if someone wants to work on that, great.
<crypticmofo> yea so what i meant was .. lets say somebody hacks up cdma and it works flawless .. will it just be on the ubuntu-touch list as a working device ?
<mousepie_linux> crypticmofo: ok i just got it booted but i dint have acces to the terminal
<Anonynimity> I have all the repos for the development...
<crypticmofo> mousepie_linux don't ask me ask somebody else lol im on cdma
<popey> Anonynimity: might be better asking during the european working day when devs are about
<mousepie_linux> oh oops lol
<Anonynimity> lol...
<mousepie_linux> forgot
<Anonynimity> well... I work all next week from 11-4p
<mousepie_linux> same here^
<mousepie_linux> is anyone here thats runing ub-t?
<mousepie_linux> i think im going to flash a later img
<mousepie_linux> yay linux
<davethefan> Hi!
<mousepie_linux> hello
<davethefan> Has anybody got Touch running on a Galaxy Note 1?
<mousepie_linux> not that i know of
<mousepie_linux> did you look at the wiki?
<davethefan> yeah, couldnt find anything :/
<davethefan> i think ive found something, but when i run ' sudo fastboot oem unlock' it just sits and waits for the device and never finds it
<mousepie_linux> you runnint windows or linux
<mousepie_linux> davethefan: ?
<davethefan> linux; ubuntu
<mousepie_linux> sudo ./fastboot-linux linux oem-unlock
<mousepie_linux> try that
<mousepie_linux> i think its something like that you need the ./ in front of the fastboot
<davethefan> what directory do i run this from, because it cant find the command
<mousepie_linux> you need to be in the uhhhh 1 sec its been a whle
<mousepie_linux> while
<mousepie_linux> you need to cd in to platform-tools
<davethefan> right, i can grab that from the wiki right?
<mousepie_linux> cd /home/UserName/Downloads/Nexus4Root/ then ./adb-linux oem unlock
<mousepie_linux> bam
<mousepie_linux> did you put your phoe in fast boot mode?
<davethefan> yeah its in fastboot mode
<mousepie_linux> ok
<mousepie_linux>  then ./adb-linux oem unlock
<davethefan> i'm probably being dumb and missing something here, but where did you get Nexus4Root from?
<mousepie_linux> ok did you download the files in oder to root /?
<davethefan> i havent got them, no
<davethefan> that;d be a good start heh
<mousepie_linux> lol
<mousepie_linux> try this
<mousepie_linux> http://smart-phones-how-to.blogspot.com/2013/05/how-to-root-nexus-4-windowsmac.html
<davethefan> i'm not actually running  a nexus, should i get the one specific to my phone?
<mousepie_linux> .... then what phone are you running
<crypticmofo> an iphone WTF!
<crypticmofo> lol
<wilee-nilee> !language
<ubot5> Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<davethefan> haha, not an iphone. A galaxy note.
<mousepie_linux> oh
<mousepie_linux> then i dont know if its the same as a nexus4
<mousepie_linux> as far as unlicking goes
<mousepie_linux> locking
<davethefan> i would _assume_ all the adb tools would be more or less the same
<davethefan> but i should probably use the SGN unlocking tools really?
<mousepie_linux> not sure on that one
<davethefan> i'm about to find out
<mousepie_linux> ok good
<davethefan> i'm due for an upgrade, so shouldnt matter too much
<Bronze> hi, I'm looking at using an arm-based smart phone as a local file and email server.
<Bronze> would Ubuntu-touch work as a server?
<Bronze> a deadly silence ensues
<Bronze> clearly such an idea is sacrilege!
<wilee-nilee> Bronze, YOu could load saucy
<Bronze> wilee-nilee: saucy is another arm-based distro?
<wilee-nilee> Bronze 13.10 ubuntu
<wilee-nilee> part of the possibilities that are available
<Bronze> thanks
<Bronze> oh good Lord!. I tried to look up "saucy" AND "smart phone" ... Did not get what I expected.....
<RAOF> Bronze: Depending on what your after, either regular Ubuntu or Ubuntu Touch would work fine as a server.
<RAOF> Bronze: The full archive is available on Ubuntu Touch, so you can install whatever you want there.
<Bronze> excellent.
<RAOF> Ubuntu Touch will use the android kernel & drivers, so will be able to do things like use your mobile data connection.
<Bronze> the hard part is going to be soldering an ethernet jack onto the smart phone .................. [kidding]
<crypticmofo> i have a question about a d2vzw right .. according to the wiki •Device names in bold can be flashed by using phablet-flash community --device <vendor> (ie: i9100).  .. does this mean i just find a new image with ubuntu touch on it and i can go a terminal and do a phablet-flash communit --d2vzw <ny vendorid)
<crypticmofo> or am i missing something ?
<crypticmofo> the d2vzw under the list of devices is bold
#ubuntu-touch 2014-08-18
<alok_> Hello
<alok_> I have few basic queries..
<alok_> Please let me know the correct forum to ask these queries for ubuntu touch..
<alok_> http://askubuntu.com/questions/511259/porting-ubuntu-touch-filesystem
<tbr> daker: I answered a specific question. It works fine on PC...
<botnut> hi all
<botnut> im looking to get ubuntu touch set up on a tablet and possibly a phone
<botnut> any recommendations on what hardware to use?
<thelionroars> hi everyone
<botnut> something that wont break the bank
<thelionroars> my nexus 4 arrived today and the developer version went on straight away
<thelionroars> wow... just wow
<botnut> can you actually call with it and use it like a regular phone?
<botnut> phone, text, sms, mms, email?
<nhaines> botnut: for about a year now.  No email though.
<thelionroars> I haven't tried yet, but it should be working since a few months ago
<thelionroars> is the email app still under development?
<nhaines> Actually, everything but mms has been working for over 18 months.
<botnut> how about for a tablet?
<botnut> which one should i go with for this?
<nhaines> MMS has been sort of working (should be 100% now) for about three months.
<thelionroars> nexus 7 2013
<nhaines> thelionroars: the email app is not part of Ubuntu.
<nhaines> botnut: I wouldn't go with a tablet at all until there's a retail one.  But Nexus 7 2013 is the only supported tablet.
<botnut> nhaines - how stable is it on the phone and the tablet?
<nhaines> No idea about the tablet.  The phone barely crashes, assuming you stick with only promoted builds.
<botnut> yes
<botnut> just want to go strictly ubuntu across everything i use
<botnut> but ive been waiting to hear its stable on the phone and tablets
<nhaines> Then I suggest waiting until you can walk into a store (or website) and buy one.
<nhaines> Everything available now is for OS and app developers.
<botnut> which i am both lol
<botnut> but i also want it to work without me having to code something up
<nhaines> Oh, well, that's been around for 15 months now.  :)
<nhaines> You can also use the emulator on your computer.
<botnut> nah thats not what i want
<botnut> i use phones, tablets, workstations and laptops daily
<botnut> laptops, workstations and servers i use are all linux based
<botnut> would like to move my phone an tablet to that as well
<botnut> and im not fond of the android based phones
<nhaines> Well, it's stable but apps don't exist.
<botnut> ahh dont care about apps
<botnut> as long asi can do phone, text, mms, sms and basic email
<nhaines> So if you load up the emulator and like what you see, you'll know whether or not to buy hardware.
<thelionroars> tbh I was really starting to enjoy android, once I knew about f-droid
<botnut> if i have to whip up an email client i will
<nhaines> Well, like I said, there is no email.
<thelionroars> but touch so far looks far superior
<botnut> it has a browser though right?
<thelionroars> will see how I go after a few days
<nhaines> Yup.
<botnut> which one?
<nhaines> Ubuntu browser.
<botnut> its "own" or some firefox or chromium derivative
<nhaines> Which you can try in the emulator.
<botnut> can i set it up in vm ware player or virtual box?
<nhaines> (The Ubuntu 14.04 LTS version of Ubuntu Browser is less than impressive but doesn't reflect what's in the phone builds.)
<nhaines> No, you can set it up using the Ubuntu SDK and the included emulator.
<nhaines> http://developer.ubuntu.com/apps/sdk/tutorials/using-the-ubuntu-emulator/
<botnut> hrmmm ill check that out actually
<botnut> good idea
<nhaines> If it had maps, working email, and Ingress (and the screen turned off on my phone) I *might* use it every day.
<nhaines> Instead, it's dual-boot only for me now.  Although when it didn't destroy batteries I could leave it running Ubuntu over the weekends.  :)
<mardy> sergiusens: ping (about untappd)
<dholbach> good morning
<nhaines> dholbach: moin moin!
<dholbach> hi nhaines
<nhaines> dholbach: I'm just installing r197 to see if it breaks anything since I tried r187.  :)
<ecloud> is this a suitable channel for talking about touch architecture on desktop Ubuntu too?
<nhaines> ecloud: I think so.  But it's still a bit early in the morning.
<ecloud> yeah it is
<nhaines> Well, it's 23:34 for me, but for the core developers, it's early.  :)
<tbr> is it a known problem that the clock in the top right corner getts stuck at 00:00? (The clock app still shows the right time though)
<ogra_> tbr, yeah, thats a new bug in the last ~8-10 images
<tbr> ok
<shuduo> hi guys, i found two apps i developed with simple webview of qml are broken in recent builds. i guess something changed for policy_group but i'm not sure it's by design or i should submit bug to lp. anyone can confirm?
<ogra_> shuduo, webkit based ?
<shuduo> ogra_: what i used is 'import Ubuntu.Components.Extras.Browser 0.1' and specify a url
<shuduo> ogra_: here is my code: https://github.com/sangshuduo/doubanfmunofficial/blob/master/DoubanFMUnofficial/DoubanFMUnofficial.qml
<pitti> ogra_: I'm on image 197 now (with wiped data, getting first-time wizard now), but adb shell is still root
<ogra_> shuduo, right, 0.1 was the old webkit stuff ...
<pitti> ogra_: that's an upgrade though, not a fresh install; does that make a difference?
<ogra_> shuduo, there were probs with webkit based apps in the recent unreleased images
<pitti> ogra_: (I was going to adjust autopkgtset for the new way of enabling ssh)
<ogra_> pitti, yes, many moving parts there ... the switched adbd has not landed yet
<shuduo> ogra_: what version i should use now? :)
<ogra_> i need to make sure to neither regress the SDK nor CI nor the smoke tests
<pitti> ogra_: ah, you said "as of image 189", so I thought this was active already
<ogra_> shuduo, you shouldnt need to change a thing (as long as we have not dropped the old framework) .... it is a bug in the image that needs fixing
<ogra_> pitti, i think you misunderstood me :)
<pitti> ogra_: oh, you mean calling PropertyService landed, and that shoudl be used now
<ogra_> pitti, as of image 189 you can manage sshd on/off via dbus ... so you dont need a sudo password ;)
<pitti> ogra_: ack, thanks; sorry for the misunderstanding
<ogra_> i need to land a bunch more of these things first
<ogra_> then i can switch adbd
<ogra_> shuduo, but if you want to port i think daker wrote a nice tutorial for the 0.2 browser stuff
<ogra_> long term you will inded have to do that anyway
<pitti> ogra_: so that'll enable ssh permanently, not just for the current run; but I guess we have to live with that
<shuduo> ogra_: where i can find the nice tutorial?
<shuduo> ogra_: i think i already found it. ;) thanks
<ogra_> pitti, right ... phablet shell needs it (it disables it on disconnect though)
<ogra_> shuduo, somewhere on http://daker.me/ i think :)
<pitti> ogra_: ack, works fine; thanks!
<shuduo> ogra_: yes
<pitti> ogra_: I replied on the ML for the other problematic bits
<nhaines> I noticed in the latest build, the power menu lost the restart option.  What package do I file a bug report against?
<jibel> nhaines, unity8
<ogra_> pitti, there will be dbus properties to put something like: http://paste.ubuntu.com/8078389/ in place
<pitti> ogra_: hm, that easily allows circumventing all that protection, though
<pitti> ogra_: create a package with a suid root bash, add-apt-repository it, call it, done
<ogra_> which protection ?
<ogra_> pitti, before you can do any of that you have to enable dev mode with a password
<pitti> ogra_: not giving root privs to adb (to avoid tinkering with the device for random computers you plug it into)
<ogra_> before you can access the device you will have to cofirm dev mode with the password
<ogra_> you always have sudo ...
<ogra_> and nothing stops you to call "passwd -d" after logging in and use sudo passwordless
<pitti> ogra_: ah, so "sudo <anything>" with the "ubuntu" password won't go away?
<ogra_> not the ubuntu password, no
<ogra_> we already ship without password
<ogra_> we will also ship with disabled adb by default (soon after all these bits landed) ....
<ogra_> adbd wont start if there is no password set ... and you will need to set it to enable dev mode
<pitti> ogra_: so what does --enable-developer-mode in ubuntu-device-flash do there?
<ogra_> it will toggle the switch
<ogra_> but it will soon be bound to a --password option ;)
<ogra_> for automated testing we'll need that
<ogra_> btw, answered your mail
<pitti> yeah, automated testing does not quite fit what a "developer" would want to do; we probably want an --enable-testing-mode for that
<ogra_> well, even developers would want to flash with enabled dev mode ...
<ogra_> imagine your  icecc build farm that you want to flash daily with the latest image before building :)
<ogra_> you dont want that with a ton of autopilot bits enabled ... but just in a normal dev more
<pitti> ogra_: right, we don't want to ship autopilot (or enable the apparmor profiles for that) by default; maybe for developers, but that should all be hidden/done by phablet-test-run or adt-run
<ogra_> which just calls phablet-config ...
<ogra_> and for the bits in phablet-config i cant shield better there are the sudo snippets
<volpe> Is this the place to ask for help on getting ubuntu-touch running on a Nexus 10 (I’m stuck in a boot loop) :\
<ogra_> (namely the package install bits and the aa-clickhook calls)
<nhaines> jibel: thanks!
<pitti> ogra_: yeah, I mostly use these; the things that adt-run does on its own are powerd-cli (but that seems to work as phablet), the factory reset, and saving/restoring wifi connectinos
<ogra_> pitti, http://people.canonical.com/~ogra/ubuntu-touch/android-tools-adbd_4.2.2+git20130218-3ubuntu24_armhf.deb in case you want to try out the adbd with phablet default
<ogra_> i plan to land the last proprty service bits today ...
<pitti> ogra_: ah, that's useful, thanks
<ogra_> and the phablet-tools changes during the rest of the week
<JamesTait> Good morning all; happy Monday and happy Bad Poetry Day! :-D
<volpe> Am I right in assuming that if ubuntu installs correctly you don’t get the Normal (4 colour squares) google bootup sequence?
<volpe> squares = circles*
<nhaines> volpe: typically you just get the Google logo until you get the Ubuntu bootsplash (currently a rotating Ubuntu logo, although I've been told this is not final.).
<volpe> nhaines: right, thanks.  I’ve done something wrong then. :\
<volpe> volpato1
<mpt> “Mon 18, Aug”
<mpt> — the Clock app
<volpato1> So after doing a: ubuntu-device-flash --wipe --channel=devel --bootstrap — from recovery, I reboot into recovery mode (ubuntu logo in the middle) then reboot with a ubuntu logo spinning (for a bout a minute) then reboot again with the google boot sequence.  (Nexus 10, manta) — Don’t suppose anyone knows any obivous solutions?
<nhaines> volpato1: try reflashing from recovery.
<volpato1> nhaines: Recovery is the Android fallen over screen or the screen with wipe cache, factory reset options?
<nhaines> volpato1: it's the Android with the access patch open.  :)
<nhaines> This is actually "Fastboot Mode".
<volpato1> nhaines: I’ve tried that multiple times (with —channel=devel, stable, trusty) same result.  Is bootstrap significant?
<nhaines> Yes, it's required.
<volpato1> tried that each time as well - just wondered if I should try without.
<nhaines> Only when it's already working.
<nhaines> What device are you running?
<nhaines> Oh, there it is... Manta.
<volpato1> Yeah manta.
<nhaines> volpato1: I did some brief research, but I don't have any further suggestions, sorry.
<volpato1> thanks anyway - I’ll keep messing about :)
<nhaines> Good luck.  :)
<nhaines> Saviq: I shake my fist at your design decision!
<Rienzilla> :-)
<Saviq> nhaines, no but really, why would you reboot your phone?
<nhaines> Saviq: because Ubuntu doesn't have any power management and I have to boot back into Android to get battery life over an hour (or get anything useful done).
<Saviq> nhaines, the reboot dialog doesn't fix that does it
<nhaines> (On Android, it's because sometimes Android L breaks everything, but for Android 4.4.3 it wasn't too bad.)
<nhaines> Saviq: it fixes that I can reboot my phone.
<nhaines> So there's that.
<nhaines> On Ubuntu, rebooting is less useful, although every so often apps or updates completely break, and then I need to reboot.
<nhaines> Noteably if one webapp breaks, that's usually the end of webapps for the rest of the session, although I have noticed that occasionally other apps refuse to start, and then I can't use them until my next boot.
<Saviq> nhaines, that's not a "real life" situation, let's just fix the power management (which btw I don't know of a bug about, people have been using their Ubuntu phones daily and I don't know of any particular battery draining problem (although we obviously need to improve, but it's not *tragic*)
<Saviq> nhaines, but adding a reboot button really does not help that situation which needs to be fixed regardless
<Saviq> nhaines, on Ubuntu *desktop* the only real reason to reboot is upgrades, which on phone happen with a forced reboot anyway
<nhaines> A 10% drop in battery charge every 10 minutes is hardware damaging, since it stresses the (non-replaceable) battery in my phone.
<Saviq> nhaines, is there a bug about this?
<nhaines> Nope, it would be wontfix.
<nhaines> Although there might be one anyway.
<nhaines> And I reboot my computer all the time to test an Ubuntu live CD or run Windows.
<Saviq> nhaines, why would a 10% drop in 10 minutes be a wontfix?
<nhaines> What's going to end up happening is I'm going to stop testing Ubuntu because it's damaging my phone and it's a hassle to get back to Android when I'm done.
<Saviq> nhaines, again, understand that's not real-life situations
<nhaines> Saviq: no idea.  Hammerhead was supposed to be a new supported target starting around June, but now Canonical claims they've never seen their own spreadsheets.
<nhaines> Saviq: I do it constantly.
<Saviq> nhaines, I don't mean to be blunt, but we're not doing the phone for *you* but for the general user
<nhaines> Unfortunately I was on vacation when the change happened, so I couldn't try to bisect the power management problems.
<Saviq> nhaines, who does not switch between Ubuntu and Windows, or test Ubuntu live CDs
<nhaines> Well here's a real world problem.  Every time I change a setting with my graphics card, I have to reboot before the change takes effect.
<Saviq> nhaines, bug#?
<nhaines> And I promise you there's not a single person who dual-boots who doesn't switch OSes occasionally.
<nhaines> Saviq: no bug.  I presume it's the intended behavior of Linux kernel modules.
<Saviq> nhaines, and you consider dual-booting a phone a common use case?
<Saviq> nhaines, presumptions like that gets your bug not looked at
<nhaines> Saviq: no, but I consider broken apps refusing to launch a reasonable scenario.
<mpt> Which project/package is responsible for the “wants to access your current location” prompts? Is it trust-store?
<Saviq> nhaines, sure, that needs to be fixed on the platform, rebooting shouldn't be necessary
<nhaines> Okay, but I don't have much confidence that it will be.
<Saviq> mpt, location-service I believe
<Saviq> nhaines, you know that logic is flawed?
<nhaines> Saviq: please explain.
<Saviq> nhaines, if you not file a bug because you "don't have confidence" in it being looked at
<Saviq> nhaines, and then complaining about that bug not being looked at...
<nhaines> I haven't filed a bug because I haven't ben able to identify non-random conditions under which it is reproducible.
<mpt> thanks Saviq
<Saviq> nhaines, unless you're the only person that's affected by this, which is unlikely, maybe others have ideas, workarounds, anything
<nhaines> Saviq: possibly, but a lot of bugs are neglected, and with nothing solid to present and very little time to troubleshoot because Ubuntu is harmful to my phone and now even more difficult to work with, I'm not comfortable presenting nebulous bugs with no information to go on.
<nhaines> There are surely enough nonsense whining bugs on LP as it is.
<popey> nhaines: we never said hammerhead was a target
<nhaines> popey: yes you did.
<popey> people speculated
<popey> [citation needed]
<nhaines> popey: it was in your roadmap in February.
<nhaines> Google Docs doesn't let itself to citations.
<Saviq> nhaines, we've drifted away from the original point though, I still don't think your usecase warrants a reboot button in the dialog
<Saviq> nhaines, if you could state your case on the bug, I'll get our UX designers to look at it
<nhaines> Saviq: that's as fair as I can ask, although less than I hoped for.
<Saviq> nhaines, we all (me as well, most of the Canonical developers) have to understand we're not the main targets for the phone
<Saviq> nhaines, and live with some design decisions that improve usability for the majority
<nhaines> Saviq: I'm 100% for that.  But I don't think that the option to reboot a phone is unreasonable.  Especially with a system that isn't very stable.
<nhaines> (If everything were very stable, that might be a different scenario.)
<Saviq> nhaines, again, let's not fix instabilities by adding temporary reboot buttons
<Saviq> nhaines, let's instead fix the instabilities
<Saviq> nhaines, fortunately it's all open source, there's nothing stopping you from rolling nhaines's version of the phone that adds the reboot button
<nhaines> Saviq: I think it's irresponsible to take out such options before the instabilities are fixed.
<nhaines> And as a Python programmer, yes, I'm prevented from rollling my own version of the phone.
<nhaines> But I'm not stomping my feet because my favorite feature was removed and I'm special.
<nhaines> Actually, that's why I don't file bugs that I can't reproduce, either.
<Saviq> nhaines, I don't think being a Python programmer prevents you from anything
<Saviq> I definitely hope not
<nhaines> Saviq: Unity8 is C++ if I understand correctly.  That prevents me from contributing or forking.
<nhaines> (This is not a failure of Unity 8)
<nhaines> Although I would suggest it's not a failure of me, either.  :P
<Saviq> nhaines, there's actually much more QML code than C++
<Saviq> nhaines, I don't think a project being in *any* language or a person knowing *any* language (or not knowing one, for that matter) can be considered a fault
<nhaines> Saviq: well then we agree on that.
<mpt> Ohhh, I love how the icons rotate inside the Camera app’s buttons
<mpt> That’s classy
<nhaines> Looks like I'll reboot my phone again (hypotheticaly twice but actually only once since Ubuntu doesn't allow it) to check that out.
<ogra_> mpt, hmm, is the missing reboot button in the shutdown dialog wanted ?
<popey> ogra_: see previous 3 hours of conversation here
 * ogra_ had annoying moments on the weekend trying to get hos phone rebooted 
<ogra_> oh
<ogra_> sorry,, i didnt read that :P
 * ogra_ does so 
<popey> nhaines: looked through all plans, no mention of hammerhead
<popey> i think we speculated about it repeatedly
<popey> but never committed to actually porting to it, which is why there's only like 3 of them in the company
<nhaines> mpt: a little jerky but a very nice touch!
<popey> if we'd committed we'd have bought a _lot_ of them
<nhaines> popey: It was mentioned in a roadmap, since Nexus 4s haven't been made for two years.
<popey> mentioned != commitment
<popey> as I said.
<daker> shuduo: http://developer.ubuntu.com/api/qml/sdk-14.10/Ubuntu.Web.WebView/
<popey> earlier in the year there were many conversations about "what do we do after nexus 4" and a few options were mooted, no commitment is my point
<nhaines> I've always presumed that once retail phones it, all developer builds are going to be deprecated very, very quickly.
<nhaines> I can't seem to find the right emails, and it's no longer in my Google Drive (which probably means it was replaced or deleted) but the roadmap I saw was very clear that it was, at one time, planned.
<nhaines> Not that plans don't (or shouldn't!) change, but it's surely annoying to have people say hammerhead was never mentioned.
<tbr> hmm, interesting, it seems like ubuntu touch for some reason changes its IPv4 address very often in combination with my local DHCP server
<nhaines> My actual anger is directed at HUD being abandoned.
 * tbr suspects a bug but doesn't have the time to investigate it further
<popey> nhaines: i didnt say it was never mentioned!
<popey> nhaines: I specifically said it was discussed but not a commitment
<popey> wait, what? we've gone from reboots to hammerhead to hud..
<nhaines> reboots and hammerhead are mere annoyances.  HUD is a betrayal.  :P
<nhaines> Or at least really disappointing.
<Saviq> nhaines, it will be back, when we get time to redesign it proper
<nhaines> Saviq: that will be nice to see.
<nhaines> Mostly people were getting an answer more like "there are no plans to work on it in the future."  Which is annoying.
 * ogra_ finds reboots annnoying enough that we should leave the button in place til final landing of unity8 
<ogra_> it eats my time to try to get out of the battery animation for 5mins ... really not development friendly
<popey> yesterday I made a script which takes screenshots on the device.. works quite well, even if I did have to build all of imagemagick to do it
<nhaines> Saviq, popey: trust me, if I had any proficiency at hardware programming, I'd be harassing with patches instead of opinions.  :)
<ogra_> popey, try to use gstreamer ;)
 * ogra_ was playingwith that a bit but other stuff got in my way
<popey> this works, i need to wrap it in a qml app
<popey> along with 76MB of libs ⍨
<ogra_> right, but you need to ship a static imagemagick
<popey> could probably trim that down ☻
<popey> yes
<ogra_> gstreamer is already there
<popey> plus a load of other libs
<ogra_> and ships a pngsrc and pngenc sink
<popey> can gstreamer convert rgbas to pngs?
<popey> hmm
<popey> will have a play with that later, thanks
<popey> problem then is the app wont be able to put the pictures in ~/Pictures where I'd want to
<ogra_> i was trying that for capturing videos though ... but stills shouldnt be much different
<Laney> gst-launch-1.0 ximagesrc remote=1 num-buffers=1 \! videoconvert \! pngenc \! filesink location=blah.png
<Laney> or something
 * popey hugs Laney 
<ogra_> Laney, wont work with Mir i fear
<Saviq> ogra_, I assume you're getting the battery animation because your phone is connected to your laptop? adb reboot not working for you? :P
<ogra_> or does ximagesink read from /dev/fb0
<Laney> dunno
<ogra_> gst-launch-1.0 filesrc location=image.raw ! videoconvert ! pngenc ! filesink location=screenshot.png
<ogra_> that migh work though
<Laney> what is image.raw?
<ogra_> captured by mirscreencast
<ogra_> raw rgba data
<ogra_> we dont shil gst-lauch though ... you need to actually have a C++ wrapper or some such
<ogra_> *ship
<popey> yeah, gstreamer1.0-tools isn't installed ☹
<Laney> yo uwouldn't actually use that
<Laney> but construct the pipeline in code
<ogra_> well, you can test the pipe on the desktop
<popey> this should of course be baked into mir/unity
<ogra_> just grab the raw mirscreencast image from the phone and fiddle with it until you got the right runes
<popey> yeah, thats what I did for imagemagick
<Laney> you could write a mirimagesrc :-)
<ogra_> yes, long term that is what we need
<sergiusens> mardy pong
<mardy> sergiusens: I suggest you to start from the facebook account plugin, which you can find in lp:account-plugins
<mardy> sergiusens: the first steo is to create the .provider file, and see that you can create the account on the desktop
<mardy> sergiusens: after that is successful, you can continue by adding a QML plugin for Ubuntu Touch, which would get the username
<thelionroars> wifi/usb tethering is not implemented yet?
<popey> thelionroars: https://lists.launchpad.net/ubuntu-phone/msg09388.html
<thelionroars> ta
<ogra_> please file bugs (against dbus-property-service) if you see any issues
<thelionroars> thanks, will do
<sergiusens> mardy: I'll pick it up later today as it is not work related :-) But I did setup a service-type, service and provider; I used the facebook one as a template and when clicking on the account to enable it (on my trusty desktop) I get an error back saying that the request is missing the client id
<sergiusens> mardy: I'll write something more elaborate with pastebins and such closer to my eod
<sergiusens> want to land something before the possible traincon 0 I heard might happen today
<sergiusens> thanks!
<mardy> sergiusens: OK :-)
<nik90> jhodapp: ping (unable to play sounds in the clock app)
<nik90> t1mp: ping
<t1mp> nik90: hello
<nik90> t1mp: Hi,
<nik90> t1mp: I am using a ListItem.Standard with a control element (checkbox). Since I need to change the color of the text, I use a Label{}. However I am unable to anchor this label to the checkbox to avoid text elide etc.
<nik90> t1mp: it says cannot anchor to something which is not parent.
<nik90> t1mp: how may I fix this?
<t1mp> nik90: you can make the Label anchors.fill: parent maybe?
<t1mp> to anchor it to the checkbox you'd need to use a ListItem.Empty and add both the Label and the CheckBox there :(
<nik90> hmm :/
<nik90> we were using ListItem.Empty before, but the issue with that is that we need to add onClicked signals to both the checkbox and the listitem which is counterintuitive.
<t1mp> nik90: we'll have new list items coming up, but not this week
<jhodapp> nik90, pong
<nik90> t1mp: for now this is okay.
<t1mp> hmm
<t1mp> zsombi: did you have a look at adding a foreground/text color to the old list items?
<nik90> jhodapp: hi, I have a branch which plays a ringtone. it works on the desktop but not on the phone. let me grab the MR link for you
<jhodapp> nik90, of the clock app?
<nik90> jhodapp: https://code.launchpad.net/~nik90/ubuntu-clock-app/play-sound-preview/+merge/230959
<nik90> jhodapp: yes
<zsombi> t1mp: no, not this time...
<nik90> jhodapp: at first I thought it was an apparmor issue which it was. But jdstrand fixed that apparmor issue and still I don't hear the sound being played by the clock on the phone
<zsombi> t1mp: but if someone does, should use the ColorUtils.luminance() to check the theme's background color
<jhodapp> nik90, yeah I have a pretty good guess of what it is, one sec
<nik90> jhodapp: yay :)
<sergiusens> nik90: is the tone in part of the clock apps directory space
<sergiusens> jhodapp: might be the same issue we had with paths?
<jhodapp> sergiusens, exactly
<nik90> sergiusens: directory space? as in does clock have permission to read that folder?
<nik90> jhodapp, sergiusens: Btw the ringtones i am playing are in /usr/share/sounds/ubuntu/ringtones
<jhodapp> nik90, no, as in media-hub won't play that sound for clock-app because of permission policy within media-hub
<nik90> jhodapp: but wasn't it fixed in https://bugs.launchpad.net/media-hub/+bug/1357348
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1357348 in mediascanner2 (Ubuntu) "Cannot play sound files due to apparmor permission issue" [Critical,In progress]
<jhodapp> nik90, yep, I can almost guarantee that's the issue now...technically an app is only allowed to play something from its own click *home dir*
<nik90> jhodapp: so how do I fix that in the clock app?
<sergiusens> nik90: click pkgdir com.ubuntu.clock that is
<nik90> sergiusens: ah no we don't ship that folder with the clock app
<jhodapp> nik90, you can check what's going on with media-hub by tailing the log while it tries to play that sound: "tail -f /home/phablet/.cache/upstart/media-hub.log"
 * nik90 checks that now
<jhodapp> you should see a line like "client pkgname: com.ubuntu.music
<jhodapp> uri: file:///home/phablet/Music/01 - Gobbledigook.mp3
<jhodapp> Client can access content in ~/Music or ~/Videos""
<jhodapp> nik90, but it should say client not allow access...
<nik90> jhodapp: yup http://paste.ubuntu.com/8079472/
<nik90> jhodapp: so what would you advice me to do? Ship that folder internally with the clock app?
<jhodapp> nik90, so please ping jdstrand about this and if he is ok with adding another app exception to the media-hub policy
<nik90> jhodapp: ah ok
<nik90> jdstrand: ping
<jhodapp> nik90, he probably won't be online yet...he's on central US time
<nik90> jhodapp: ack. I will check with him later
<jdstrand> jhodapp: rather than adding an app exception, can we jus say that all apps who can contact the media-hub can access /usr/share/sounds?
<jhodapp> jdstrand, yep, was thinking that'd be the solution as well, but wanted to make sure you're ok with that
<jdstrand> jhodapp: this is yet more policy in the media-hub, but remember, that will go away once tha apparmor query interface allows media-hub to query an app's access to files
<jdstrand> jhodapp: I'm ok with that
<jhodapp> jdstrand, awesome...will that query be answered from the trust store?
<jdstrand> jhodapp: no, this is for playback, so the truststore wouldn't be involved
<jdstrand> jhodapp: but we'll cross that bridge when we come to it
<jdstrand> jhodapp: the audio policy group already has:
<jdstrand> /usr/share/sounds/** r,
<jdstrand> /custom/usr/share/sounds/** r,
<jhodapp> jdstrand, ok, but I'm just curious what is adding that functionality...what needs to be implemented and where?
<jdstrand> jhodapp: so apps are intended to have playback access to those
<jdstrand> jhodapp: basically you big if/else statement turns into: if (app_can_read_file(fn)) { ... } else { EPERM }
<jdstrand> the tust-store bit is separate
<jhodapp> jdstrand, right, but what's implementing the app_can_read_file(fn) function call?
<jdstrand> jhodapp: the libapparmor API
<jdstrand> jhodapp: the query interface
<jhodapp> jdstrand, ok...who's working on that and any idea of what the timeline might be?
<jdstrand> so, it would be more like 'app_can_read_file(pid, file)' or something
<jdstrand> jhodapp: jjohansen/tyhicks. not for rtm, possibel for 14.10. I don't know what the actual api will look like
<nerochiaro> kenvandine: hi, do you happen to know how can i give my app permission to read pictures from ~/Pictures/camera ?
<jhodapp> jdstrand, ok awesome, thanks for the info
<kenvandine> nerochiaro, you don't
<kenvandine> that's what content-hub is for :)
<nik90> jdstrand, jhodapp: Should I create a separate bug report for the above?
<nerochiaro> kenvandine: ok, so if I put an Image { source: "foo.jpg" } in my QML app, where does it look for foo.jpg on the file system ?
<jhodapp> nik90, sure, assign it to media-hub
<kenvandine> current dir
<jjohansen> jdstrand, jhodapp: /me and tyhicks are working on the query interface, it is largely done, the kernel interface is fully updated there is a little more to do in the library and there needs to be testing and regression tests written.
<jhodapp> nik90, and assign me as well
<nerochiaro> kenvandine: i'm just doing some quick testing and i need a simple app to load a random image
<kenvandine> or rather relative to the app
<jhodapp> jjohansen, nice...do you expect to land it for rtm then?
<nik90> jhodapp: I don't think I have permission to assign you. I will ping you with the bug number
<jhodapp> nik90, ok thanks
<jjohansen> jhodapp: as jdstrand said not for rtm (even if it did there wouldn't be enough time to use it), there are other things being worked on for that atm. It should land for 14.10
<jhodapp> jjohansen, alright, awesome
<cwayne> jdstrand, ping
<jdstrand> cwayne: hey
<jhodapp> jjohansen, let me know if you want to use media-hub as an early test of it...I'd be happy to make it be a beta tester :)
<jjohansen> jhodapp: of course we want to use naive victims^W^Wbeta testers :)
<jhodapp> lol
<jhodapp> jjohansen, count me in ;)
<cwayne> jdstrand, err actually de-ping for now, sorry :)
<jdstrand> cwayne: did you find that bug? to unblock your work, you could add policy to your /var/lib/apparmor/profiles/click_*flickr* file for the path the scopes api is currently giving the app
<nerochiaro> kenvandine: just out of curiosity, where is any random app allowed to save its own data ?
<nik90> jhodapp: Bug 1358278
<ubot5> bug 1358278 in Media Hub "Media-hub does not allow clock app to play sounds in the /usr/share/sound/** folder" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1358278
<jhodapp> nik90, thanks
<nik90> jhodapp: yw
<jdstrand> pete-woods|lunch: hi! what is the bug number for the scopes api incorrectly adding appname to the path? cwayne wants it, and I'd like to add the 'application-confinement' tag (so I can find it :)
<kenvandine> nerochiaro, to it's datadir
<kenvandine> or cachedir
<kenvandine> ~/.local/share/APP_ID/
<nerochiaro> kenvandine: and where would they be ?
<jhodapp> nik90, I'll hopefully add that quickly sometime later today
<kenvandine> or ~/.cache/APP_ID/
<nik90> jhodapp: thnx a lot :-)
<jhodapp> np
<shuduo> daker: got it. thanks
<Chipaca> charles: ping
<derek-g> so. RTM get's released soon? nice...
<derek-g> so -you can say - things are getting pretty serious.
<davmor2> nik90: and this is a clock app you wanted to land today right? ;)
<popey> davmor2: shush you
<davmor2> popey: I'm just pointing out it's just as well we broke the image for him to have the extra dev time ;)
<nik90> davmor2: go away...you are taking away my optimism :P
<davmor2> nik90: hahaha,   ah come on dude the clock reboot rocks :)
<davmor2> nik90: was that more supportive of your optimism :)
<nik90> davmor2: lol :D yes
<Chipaca> seb128: please keep me posted about the icons thing, as there are two other branches in two other projects that were writ to enable notifications to use the symbolic icon for those apps
<seb128> Chipaca, the warnings issue you mean?
<Chipaca> seb128: the symbolic icon thing i mean, https://code.launchpad.net/~chipaca/webapps-core/theme-icons/+merge/230968
<Chipaca> oh
<Chipaca> seb128: wrong person :)
<seb128> Chipaca, k, I was wondering what you were talking about there ;-)
<Chipaca> dbarth: please keep me posted about the symbolic icons thing, as there are two other branches in two other projects that were writ to enable notifications to use the symbolic icon for those apps
<kenvandine> does anyone know if phonesim supports lockPin in SimManager?
<kenvandine> i'm getting operation failed errors when trying it in phonesim
<dbarth> Chipaca: yes
<kenvandine> but that could be my code :)
<dbarth> Chipaca: waiting for matthieu to reply
<pete-woods> jdstrand: I don't know. could you raise a bug against unity-scopes-api with the output?
<felipealmeida> hello
<felipealmeida> how do I create a rootfs for ubuntu touch?
<felipealmeida> from scratch
<ogra_> felipealmeida, have a look at project-rootstock-ng
<felipealmeida> ogra_: doesn't that just flashes a prebuilt rootfs?
<ogra_> felipealmeida, bzr branch lp:project-roostock-ng ... it had a scritp to build a rootfs from the ubuntu archive like we do in production
<jdstrand> pete-woods: oh, I thought I saw you did that already
<ogra_> (welll at least pretty close to that)
<felipealmeida> I would like to build the projects, not just the rootfs from prebuilt debs
<pete-woods> jdstrand: oh, I thought that was just the actual scope trying to create something it wasn't allowed to create (it's the job of an unconfined process)
<ogra_> felipealmeida, there is also rootstock-touch-install, yeah ... but was referring to the other script in that tree
<felipealmeida> is there any tool to do that?
<anradan> Hello everyone
<jdstrand> pete-woods, cwayne: here it is: https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity-scopes-api/+bug/1356409
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1356409 in unity-scopes-api "Confined scopes are using the wrong path for the writable directory" [High,Confirmed]
<jdstrand> pete-woods: no, the unconfined check was silenced already
 * jdstrand adds tag
<felipealmeida> ogra_: btw, is there any serial tty in nexus 4?
<pete-woods> jdstrand: can you paste me a link to exactly which error you mean?
<jdstrand> pete-woods: ? that bug you filed is very clear
<ogra_> felipealmeida, there are hhardware hacks out somewher on the internet to get one enabled afaik
<ogra_> (i never needed one9
<jdstrand> (1356409)
<ogra_> )
<felipealmeida> ogra_: how do you debug?
<pete-woods> jdstrand: okay. so it's the "cache" path we're talking about?
<ogra_> felipealmeida, i rarely have to debug pre-boot stuff ... from initrd on i have adb
<pete-woods> jdstrand: sorry. my brain farted when reading your earlier comment. I read version number, instead of appname
<felipealmeida> I see, that's exactly what I wanted to debug :)
<jdstrand> pete-woods: I'm not sure what you call it in the scopes-api, but it is XDG_DATA_HOME by the xdg spec ($HOME/.local/share/...)
<jdstrand> pete-woods: ah, ok. I think we are on the same page now then?
<anradan> Sony Xperia Z rooted locked boot loader no recovery I....possible to dual boot Ubuntu and  Android?
<pete-woods> jdstrand: yeah. was just being stupid
<jdstrand> heh
<pete-woods> jdstrand: that bug is on my radar. either me or michi will fix it soon
<jdstrand> ack, thanks
<jdstrand> I don't know if it is the cause of cwayne's issues, but he is seeing the denial with his scope
<jdstrand> cwayne may contact you about that
<cwayne> yepyep
<jdstrand> cwayne: if you need me to help you with temporarily adding the rule that works around that bug to unblock you, let me know
<cwayne> jdstrand, will do, thanks man
<jdstrand> np
<felipealmeida> hello, I'm having errors with crc32 on project-rootstock-install, any ideas?
<felipealmeida> adding android system image to installation ... computed crc32 of 0xa901ce14, expected 0x00000000
<jibel> Saviq, I added a test case to bug 1295623 . Symptoms are the same but the test case it  specific to u-s-s.
<ubot5> bug 1295623 in Unity 8 "Sometimes input breaks and only edges are responsive" [Critical,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1295623
<jibel> s/it/is
<dholbach> if you're interested in a discussion about ubuntu app frameworks, we are going to have a hangout in 5m on http://ubuntuonair.com
<dholbach> let mhall119 or myself know if you want to join in
 * ogra_ is only interested in getting rid of them :P
<cwayne> mardy, ping
<dholbach> jdstrand, were you interested in the frameworks discussion as well?
<Saviq> jibel, unfortunately that's bug #1355263
<ubot5> bug 1355263 in qtmir (Ubuntu) "If foreground app exited, app below is not resumed" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1355263
<jibel> Saviq, too bad. I'll continue searching.
<Saviq> jibel, thanks
<cwayne> mardy, was there ever a silo for that suspected oxide crash when adding an account?
<jdstrand> dholbach: I'm interested, but I don't need to drive it
<jdstrand> dholbach: more general interest and awareness for click-apparmor and click-reviewers-tools
<dholbach> jdstrand, ok
<dholbach> jdstrand, we're having the discussion right now, and on the agenda are: 1) where to store info about frameworks, 2) having an API feature changelog, 3) implementing an API scraping tool (for multiple purposes)
<jdstrand> yeah, I don't need to be there for that
<dholbach> ok cool
<jdstrand> for '1' we just need to adjust the url in the click-reviewers-tools
<jdstrand> dholbach: ^
<dholbach> yep
<jdstrand> and that is obviously pretty easy :)
<jdstrand> dholbach: it might be good to also store the apparmor json and the upcoming platform-api json in the same place (ie, the equivalent of the frameworks file for apparmor and platform-api)
<jdstrand> cause the apparmor one is currently temporary as well
<jdstrand> interestingly, it points at the click-reviewers-tools branch
<jdstrand> which is fun to think about from a dog chasing its tail point of view :)
<dholbach> haha :)
<jdstrand> but I don't care where this stuff is store so long as it is documented and easy to update
<felipealmeida> simg2img is giving me error of crc
<felipealmeida> he expects crc 0
<Blueskyder> hi
<dobey> hi
<Blueskyder> ng.
<Blueskyder> .....
<john-mcaleely> if I want to find out how long an ubuntu handset will run, is there already a test I could look at?
<john-mcaleely> ie, run test, get handset battery duration in hours?
<nik90> john-mcaleely: I can't think of any test.
<nik90> john-mcaleely: I see some tests in http://ci.ubuntu.com/bootspeed/arch/mako/ which tests the bootspeed of every image released
<john-mcaleely> thanks nik90
<nik90> john-mcaleely: there is also memory results in that link
<nik90> john-mcaleely: yw
<john-mcaleely> nik90, I will take a look
<dobey> you could run the test that just keeps constantly swiping and tapping on things randomly, on a device, and time it
<dobey> problem is you can't test how long the battery is alive, programmatically
<john-mcaleely> I think I'm more interested in a 'maxium duration' type test, so doing something fairly minimal
<john-mcaleely> and wait for the thing to die :-)
<dobey> because if it's connected to usb, it's charging, and you don't know how long it's alive until after it's dead :)
<john-mcaleely> dobey, aha, fair point
<john-mcaleely> hmm
<dobey> well, you need to calculate averages under different conditions
<dobey> ie, in the same way that google tests the Nexus phones with Android, to determine the advertised battery life times
<john-mcaleely> dobey, yes, that makes sense
<dobey> and i think some of those tests are run in radio isolationg
<dobey> err, isolation
<dobey> which might be hard to do at home :)
<john-mcaleely> yes. I wonder if we have a way to configure the handset into some sort of radio-off-but-screen-on mode, and let it sit there
<john-mcaleely> hmm
<dobey> you could write a tool to do that, yes
<dobey> but just turning the radio off on the phone is a different from radio isolation
<john-mcaleely> dobey, true. It would be a good first attempt though
<dobey> the main problem is logging an accurate time
<john-mcaleely> dobey, yeah. someone would need to watch. Maybe a camera?
<dobey> yeah, you'd need a camera rig
<ogra_> why wuld you need a camera to see when the device dies ?
<dobey> anyway, i expect that Bq/Meizu probably already have the testing setups for that, and will be doing testing for battery life
<dobey> ogra_: because you need to log it
<ogra_> it vanishes from adb too at that point :)
<dobey> ogra_: maintaining an ssh connection over the network doesn't work in radio isolation
<ogra_> adb is using usb ;)
<dobey> ogra_: usb is charging the phone, so it will never die :)
<ogra_> you can avoid that
<dobey> if you want to make a custom cable i guess
<dobey> or try to find a data cable that doesn't do charging
<ogra_> that should also be possible via the usb driver ... but yeah, worst case you just use a cable without power
<dobey> ogra_: also, the phone needs to be already running to use adb, so it changes the results a bit, as ideally you'd want to start from total power off state, log start time when power button is pressed, and log end time when phone dies
<ogra_> yeah, you might be unprecise in the margin of minutes ...
<dobey> anyway, i'd just let Bq/Meizu do the work of testing battery life on their phones :)
<ogra_> if it is out of context yes ...
<ogra_> if it is supposed to bein context with our software i wouldnt expect them to do it
<dobey> well
<dobey> our job is to write software that doesn't kill battery life
<ogra_> right
<dobey> their job is to verify battery life for their marketing materials
<ogra_> how do you prove it doesnt ;)
<dobey> profiling :)
<dobey> which is different from testing for marketing data
<w00t> and also a good bit device-dependent
<dobey> yes
<dobey> although apparently my nexus 5 gets better battery life on ubuntu with the backlight never turning off than others with stock android; and i think the battery life is horrible :)
<w00t> why does the backlight not turn off?
<dobey> w00t: if i knew, it wouldn't be turning off, because i would have fixed it already :)
<dobey> err, it would be turning off, rather
<dobey> but for some reason on the n5, the backlight will stay on even with screen off
<dobey> i think it's a kernel issue. it also stays on when phone is powered off and plugged in to the wall charger
<w00t> well, presumably wall charger on utouch is still meaning "is booted up", so you can display charging UI and such
<dobey> no, powered off and on wall charger has the same stuff as android. but i did a quick search about it and found some complaints from other people using cyanogenmod and such, with similar problems
<dobey> and it seemed to be related to something in the kernel
<dobey> it might be "booted" in the sense that it's running the minimal android bits, not sure. but it's definitely not booted into the ubuntu bits
<w00t> ok
<w00t> dobey: https://github.com/nemomobile/mce/blob/master/mce-hybris.c#L380 <- mce is how sailfish is dealing with this stuff at least (though there's also an interesting dance to coordinate shutdown & stopping of rendering with the QPA plugin in control of the display, assuming ubuntu has something similar for its mir compositor)
<dobey> well i don't think mir is running in the powered off state when on wall charger
<w00t> no
<w00t> we are in charge when in charging mode also, so.. the situations are quite different
<w00t> 'we' being sailfish.. :)
<dobey> so what does powered off and on wall charger look like on sailfish on a nexus 5 when you tap the power button to see the battery charge state icon?
<w00t> dobey: the same as any other device: it'll have our charging screen
<w00t> dobey: we're booted into a minimal cut of the OS at that phase (no compositor, just running the charging animation and some other services like mce at that point)
<felipealmeida> has anybody seem simg2img returning errors with checksum?
<dobey> w00t: video or picture of that?
<w00t> dobey: our current one is pretty boring. it's a static image and a battery percentage, so not much to show :-P
<felipealmeida> hm, actually, it works even with the error
<dobey> w00t: sure. i was just wanting to see something that's actually different from android
<w00t> dobey: I don't have an n5 yet. I may be getting one soon, if so I'll be happy to oblige :-)
<dobey> ah ok
<felipealmeida> which rootfs should I use with phablet-4.4.2_r1 ?
<dobey> i wonder why n5 is so slow at installing new images, too. n4 seems to be magnificently faster at that for some reason, which is weird, given the n5 is a fair bit mroe powerful.
<stgraber> dobey: nand speed?
<dobey> stgraber: i think more likely something changed in later ubuntu images/recovery. i recall it used to be quite a bit faster than it is today
<stgraber> nothing that I changed anyway, I haven't touched the main upgrader script in months
<dobey> i don't know what the nand speed is on the devices, but seems like it would be wrong for it to be slower on the n5 than the n4
<dobey> stgraber: yeah, not blaming. just wondering out loud. i just flashed both my n5 and n4 at the same time, and the n4 was done and running a couple minutes before the n5. and the n5 is staying at the "Google" logo much longer as well
<stgraber> the upgrader will typically have to read every file that's part of the update between 2 and 3 times, so nand speed is the main factor there, way over CPU (and yes, it's ridiculous having to read those big files so many times, but busybox tar is a bit limited ;))
<dobey> like, it will sit at the "Google" logo screen for well over a minute sometimes :(
<Beldar> dobey, Flash it again, it's been known to fail, better that than trying a fix to start with.
<dobey> Beldar: it didn't fail
<Beldar> dobey, So it boots just sits on the splash?
<dobey> Beldar: like i said, it's just incredibly slow
<dobey> when it gets around to actually booting into ubuntu, it does, and the apps and stuff work fine (as well as they work on n5 anyway)
<Beldar> could be a bad load fail has a wide meaning, like I said. ;)
<taiebot> Is it me or scrolling through history in messaging app is very jerky and slow. had look at #1356539 but i do not think its related.
<dobey> Beldar: and how would one determine that then? it eventually boots and is running the new image, which does not seem like a "fail" to me
 * dobey wonders what the best way to force having a corrupted click package installed, is
<kenvandine> jgdx, i'm building armhf debs for libqofono with the valid property on QOfonoSimManager, i'll post them in a bit and email you a link to try whenever you have time
<daker> dobey: turn off wifi will it's downloading ?
<daker> while*
<dobey> daker: i don't want the .click itself to be corrupt. that would probably be uninstallable. i want the installed package to havea  corupt manifest or something
<dobey> daker: ie, something that will cause "click list" to print stuff other than package names and versions
<dobey> so i can test this bug
<dobey> and see how "click list" will fail exactly
<dobey> i shouldn't have told you how to fix your broken phone :)
<daker> dobey: maybe install a package then corrupt the manifest manually?
<dobey> yeah, i guess. tring to find the easiest way to do it on my workstation, rather than poking about in adb on a phone
<daker> ah i dont have anyidea how this can be done
<dobey> yeah, i'm thinking
<dobey> and istringstream is such a pain too
<jgdx> kenvandine, wee. Wonderful news!
<Blueskyder> hi!
<popey> jhodapp: hey, do you care much if a particular website with streaming video works or not?
<Saviq> barry, hey, we're looking into refreshing data in the launcher, for clicks we'll have a click hook, can you tell us what's the state-of-the-art approach for running something after image updates?
<barry> Saviq: oh interesting.  there really isn't anything because all system updates end in a reboot
<Saviq> barry, yeah, we might need to just do it @ unity8 startup, was just wondering if this was solved otherwise
<Saviq> barry, like an upstart task ran only after OTA or something
<barry> Saviq: it might be something to think about as we extend s-i to non-mobile environments though.  i.e. if your server was updating via images, you wouldn't always need to reboot to apply the update.  then it wouldn't be difficult at all to run a post-installation hook
<barry> Saviq: or something like that, yeah
<barry> anyway, it's not currently solved by system-image
<Saviq> barry, shall I file a bug to track?
<barry> Saviq: please do.  i'll triage it
<jhodapp> popey, streaming from the browser or streaming from the mediaplayer-app?
<popey> jhodapp: browser
<jhodapp> popey, I don't care, but the web team will
<popey> jhodapp: hah ☻ I thought underneath it used your media bits
<jhodapp> popey, not yet, the web team is in the works of adding that
<popey> ok
<Saviq> barry, bug #v
<Saviq> bug #1358528
<ubot5> bug 1358528 in Ubuntu system image "We need a hook system for OTA upgrades" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1358528
<barry> Saviq: got it, thanks
#ubuntu-touch 2014-08-19
<liuxg> I am now using virtualbox with 3D accelerated, however, I am now experiencing the error "libGL error: core dri or dri2 extension not found". Does anyone know any solution to this?
<nops> hi everybody
<nops> I need know if somebody already start to porting to Galaxy W GT - I8150
<lotuspsychje> nops: check the XDA forums
<lotuspsychje> !devices
<ubot5> You can find the full list of devices, official images, community images, and works in progress at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Devices
<thelionroars> it seems there's no sound recording app available yet
<lotuspsychje> thelionroars: rough edges need to be fixed on touch indeed
<thelionroars> oh, I was hoping I'd missed it :P
<lotuspsychje> thelionroars: wich device you testing on?
<thelionroars> I guess I'd better learn Go and QML
<thelionroars> Nexus 4
<lotuspsychje> nexus7 here
<lotuspsychje> you also have the brightness problem on n4?
<thelionroars> I have a 2012 nexus 7, still on Android with that obviously
<thelionroars> can you explain the brightness problem? I haven't noticed anything
<lotuspsychje> well when i set brightness 100%, after reboot it sets back to default darkness
<lotuspsychje> so i need to change it back to 100% ever time
<thelionroars> I don't think I've tried changing it yet
<lotuspsychje> its bit annyoing
<thelionroars> yes, looks like it reset after a reboot
<lotuspsychje> thelionroars: tnx for checking
<thelionroars> np
<dholbach> good morning
<thelionroars> morning
<OrokuSaki> Uhh... soo... I just got done messing with Sailfish porting.
<OrokuSaki> Well almost done
<OrokuSaki> I asked stskeeps if the actual. REAL... CM11 system partition (unmodified) should be mounted, and he said YES
<OrokuSaki> in otherwords, we don't have to recompile with SailFish porting and Hybris
<mardy> pitti: hi! Do you know if it's possible to have autopilot watch two different processes in the same test?
<OrokuSaki> ITS AWESOME!!!!!
<OrokuSaki> no bionic patches
<pitti> mardy: hey!
<pitti> mardy: I've never seen that; I'm not sure (thomi/veebers would know), but I doubt it
<OrokuSaki> Ubuntu Touch should take a gander at the latest Sailfish porting efforts, all I am saying. Now I put this to rest.
<pitti> mardy: shouldn't be too hard to try with a toy test, just launch two different apps and see if you can select stuff?
<OrokuSaki> Well that and they seem to use the /data partition with android.. but the rootfs is inside of a hidden folder.. so it conincides with android
<OrokuSaki> Okay
<OrokuSaki> I am done =)
<OrokuSaki> no lxc container.. okay okay. =)
<xhustlerx93> Can anybody help me real quick?
<ogra_> OrokuSaki, sailfish isnt designed to run the same setup on servers, desktops or internet-of-things devices so they indeed do not need to isolate anything in a container ... this is the base of our convergence story ...
<ogra_> oSoMoN, yo ... so i was wondering why i get like 20 location popups every time i open the browser afresh ... turns out that there were 20 tabs open that i didnt even notice (every time i clicked an external link in a webapp it opened a new one but indeed didnt close it and i wasnt aware they dont close)
<ogra_> oSoMoN, i think we need something that shows you the number of open tabs somewhere in the UI, davmor2 was trapped by a similar thing (not noticing the amount of stuff open in the bg)
<oSoMoN> ogra_, ha, interesting, I guess this would be (at least partially) solved by https://bugs.launchpad.net/webbrowser-app/+bug/1358599, which is my priority of the day
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1358599 in webbrowser-app "All restored tabs are loaded at startup" [High,Triaged]
<ogra_> oSoMoN, and well ... only having one location request instead of one-per-tab would be nice :)
<ogra_> oSoMoN, hah, wow, always ahead of the moaners :)
<oSoMoN> hehe
<davmor2> oSoMoN: yeah I had like 10-12 tabs open, gplus had restarted in the background and the web page was blank
<oSoMoN> ogra_, also, there’s a plan to make webbrowser-app run confined, at which point the location permission requests will be handled by the trust store, which has a mechanism to remember your choice and not ask for permission over and over again
<ogra_> yeah
<ogra_> then i'll refrain from filing a bug
<user___> hi everyone
<oSoMoN> ogra_, feel free to comment on bug #1358599 to explain the situation with permission requests, that’s a valid point that I hadn’t considered indeed
<ubot5> bug 1358599 in webbrowser-app "All restored tabs are loaded at startup" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1358599
<user___> how to install ubuntu 12.04.1
<user___> clean install on laptop
<ogra_> user___, this channel is for phones .... try #ubuntu
<sil2100> Wellark: hey!
<JamesTait> Good morning all; happy Humanitarian Day! :-D
<WebVisitor-0> hi i'm looking for information about all the possibily of tactical commands or usage
<Multbrelch> Hi all. Q: We need a phone, and I would like to have Ubuntu. When can I expect an Ubuntu phone available for end-users (who have no idea about computers, etc.)?
<ogra_> Multbrelch, well, the two phones that will be released before end of the year will mostly target developers ... endusers shoudl be able to use them but the app store will still be rather empty
<ogra_> not sure if your endusers expect a huge amount of apps
<ogra_> i.e. if you are highly depending on something like whatsapp ... that doesnt exist yet ...
<ogra_> beyond that both devices will be "enduser usable" just fine when they come out within the next months
<Multbrelch> we need: 1. calling people of course, 2. a email app, 3. skype, 4. a picture taking app, ...
<ogra_> no skype
<Multbrelch> no?
<Multbrelch> why?
<ogra_> the rest is there indeed
<Multbrelch> will skype come in at some point?
<Multbrelch> next year in August for instance?
<tbr> skype usually wants €€€ for integration IIRC
<ogra_> because microsoft didnt provide any skype for ubuntu touch yet
<ogra_> tbr, as whatsapp does :)
<Multbrelch> wow!
<ogra_> and usually not a smll amount
<tbr> with whatsapp it's easier, as there are enough open source clones
<ogra_> not anymore
<Multbrelch> okay - what about an app, which allows using GPS and maps (during driving in a car)?
<ogra_> they had them removed everywhere (github et.al) and sued the ones that didnt want to remove riht before geting sold to facebook
<ogra_> (whatsapp that is)
<ogra_> there was a major cleanup
<ogra_> "cleanup"
<ogra_> :)
<ogra_> Multbrelch, there are mapping apps, but no real turn by turn navigation yet ... there will be nokia here maps support, not sure how well that supports turn-by-turn
<Multbrelch> okay, thanks ogra_
<tbr> ogra_: the sailfish clone is alive and kicking
<ogra_> i am pretty sure by next year august the situation will be a lot better ... but i wouldnt expect the big paid service bits like skype or whatsapp yet
<Multbrelch> So, sin summary, we can expect something "solid" for the enduser in, may be, 2 to 3 years. Is that right?
<tbr> ogra_: they just removed the name as they were arguing over "brand name"
<ogra_> tbr, oh, wow ... we should get it ported :)
<ogra_> i heard they also argued over protocol use
<Multbrelch> Amongst you guys, what would you take: an I_OS or Microsoft or Android-Google based phone?
<Multbrelch> Anyway, thanks for kind help and info .... long live Ubuntu!
 * ogra_ uses an ubuntu phone exclusively since 6 months ... i wouldnt want any other anymore ;) 
<vitimiti> Where can I buy one through the net? I really want to start trying them
<ogra_> before end of the year ... there is no exact date yet
<ogra_> "soon" is the best i can tell you :)
<t1mp> !devices
<ubot5> You can find the full list of devices, official images, community images, and works in progress at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Devices
<t1mp> vitimiti: if you want one now, check the devices on this list^ but you'll have to install it yourself
<ogra_> right, you can try it oout on a nexus device or on one for the other ports
<vitimiti> Ok, I don't have any of those phones, I'll wait
<Multbrelch> Me again, Q: When I get an Ubuntu-touch based phone at the end of this year, do I have also a device, which is also a PC desktop device when connected to a screen and keyboard+mouse? <= I remember that this was once the ultimate goalof Ubuntu
<davmor2> Multbrelch: no that will come latter when we have a full unity8 desktop as then it will have the same code base
<Multbrelch> davmor2, when will this be the case, next year?
<Chipaca> dbarth: news wrt symbolic icons?
<davmor2> Multbrelch: asap, it has already begun but is more the tablet interface on a desktop currently, this will steadily progress over time
<Multbrelch> davmor2, thanks
<dbarth> Chipaca: hi
<dbarth> Chipaca: nope, pinging back matthieu
<dbarth> Chipaca: actually yes; those are not theme icons, they belong to their respective click package
<ralsina> sil2100: question, not sure if you are the right person...  I did a branch to add qtdeclarative5-ubuntu-push-plugin to the ubuntu touch seed but it's not in the #200 image, am I missing a step?
<alok__> hi
<alok__> after flashing ubuntu touch ..
<alok__> I got below errors..
<alok__> any idea  what caused this..
<alok__> i posted Question at http://askubuntu.com/questions/511259/error-after-flashing-the-new-image
<alok__> If anyone can help me..it would be a great help for me..
<alok__> thanks
<ogra_> alok__, erm, why didnt you follow the flashing instructions ... that can never work
<ogra_> use ubuntu-device-flash
<ogra_> alok__, http://developer.ubuntu.com/start/ubuntu-for-devices/installing-ubuntu-for-devices/  has the official install instructions
<seb128> mardy, thanks for updating the icons code, do you just plan to follow the same logic that the storage panel or to do something else?
<mardy> seb128: I don't think it makes a big difference in practice, but I just pushed a commit to follow the same logic as the storage panel
<mardy> seb128: feel free to re-review (it's just a couple of lines changed)
<seb128> mardy, yeah, same, I think it basically lead to the same result because only one of the cases can match, thanks
<seb128> mardy, thanks, approved it
<mardy> \o/
<Wellark> sil2100: what's up?
<kenvandine> jgdx, did you try out my libqofono debs?
<tedg> cjwatson, Talking with mzanetti about click user hooks. It would be helpful if they knew about the dbus session bus for the session they're in, but apparently they don't. Is there a reason for that?
<ogra_> it should be in the env of the session
<mzanetti> tedg: well, as I said, it kinda makes sense, because there could be multiple sessions running
<mzanetti> tedg: In which case I'd need to inform all instances of unity
<ogra_> would a user hook run outside of the context of the installing user ?
<tedg> mzanetti, I don't that lightdm will really let that happen. Probably not impossible, but I imagine most things would break.
<cjwatson> tedg: They should do; they're run from the user's upstart session
<mterry> bregma, I think I have the real fix for the PAM problem
<seb128> mterry, \o/
<cjwatson> tedg: And the job in question is "start on starting xsession-init and started dbus" expressly to ensure that dbus is up
<tedg> cjwatson, Is that when the click-user-hook's task is run or when something is installed while teh session is running?
<mterry> seb128, :)
<bregma> mterry, have you tested it on a real desktop installation?
<mterry> bregma, yes, briefly on mine, but I want to confirm with yours if you have a moment.  Let me clean up branch and push it
 * bregma stands by waiting for a merge URL
<cjwatson> tedg: Oh, the installation happens on the other end of PackageKit, so that might be fiddly
<cjwatson> tedg: We might need to figure out how to trigger that job in the right way rather than executing the hooks directly
<tedg> cjwatson, Yeah, I think that makes sense, and is probably the case that they're triggering.
<cjwatson> tedg: I'm not going to have time to look at this until September though (RTM branching, writing debconf talk, debconf ...)
<cjwatson> tedg: I don't know if mvo_ has cycles for it
<tedg> cjwatson, Does he run on spinach by chance? :-)
<tedg> Hmm, okay.
<tedg> So we're talking about other solutions as well.
<tedg> But I do think we need to make them run the same no matter how the hooks are queued up.
<mvo_> tedg, cjwatson: I'm in a similar situation as cjwatson, finishing click signatures, writing debconf talk, debconf...)
<tedg> Debconf has gotten in my way more than once this week. I'm voting to cancel it :-)
<cjwatson> In the horrible-hack category: since it's generally safe to run hooks multiple times (they're required to be idempotent and run in catch-up-with-system-state mode), unity-scope-click could run user hooks after installing a package, and the hook in question could just quietly bail out if it doesn't have dbus
<cjwatson> The former part would just be a call to "click hook run-user"
<cjwatson> Not pretty, but fairly contained, and would work I think
<cjwatson> Worst case ought to be that it slows down installation a bit
<mterry> bregma, seb128: if you don't mind trying lp:~mterry/unity8/dismiss-old-pam-prompts ?  (this has a fix for both the bug with stopping old PAM conversations as well as a fix for starting two conversations in the first place -- to properly test the former, I can show you how to disable the latter)
<mterry> bregma, seb128: specifically, do: bzr diff -c 1179 | patch -R -p0
<seb128> mterry, can I just test that it let me log in? ;-)
<mterry> seb128, yes you could do that too I suppose  :)
<seb128> mterry, k, doing that
<mterry> bregma, well that was a good tactic -- propose a workaround to force me to investigate further  ;)  But seriously, thanks for finding out that it was the two PAM prompts right after each other causing the problem
<cjwatson> mzanetti: see my comments headed "in the horrible-hack category" for the only thing I can immediately think of that could be done quickly
<jhodapp> popey: did you notice mp3 seeking is fixed in the music-app? :)
<jhodapp> popey: with 199
<popey> i did not!
<mzanetti> cjwatson: ok... not entirely sure I understand... so this would require the click scope to manually call the hook after installation/removal/upgrade, right?
<mzanetti> I guess if we're going for the hack category, I would probably just find the session through the upstart session file
<kenvandine> jgdx, did you look into the problem i had with your call-fwd-wait-dual-sim branch?
<jhodapp> popey: also doesn't chew through memory when seeking anymore
<popey> nice!
<popey> \o/
<jhodapp> I'll put up a G+ post so people know it's working again
<cjwatson> mzanetti: that was what I was thinking, yes
<cjwatson> mzanetti: since the click scope is running in the user's session so it just needs to run that one command
<mzanetti> cjwatson: ok... but it would break on manual click install runs I gues
<cjwatson> mzanetti: I don't know if that's better or worse than you hacking around with the upstart session file.  One thing to consider is that you wouldn't have to port it to systemd later :)
<cjwatson> (if we haven't fixed it properly by then)
<mzanetti> right, I see
<cjwatson> mzanetti: manual pkcon install-local at least, yes, true
<cjwatson> mzanetti: though we could tell people to run click hook run-user in that case ...
<mzanetti> cjwatson: ok... I see. Will evaluate possibilites we have with Saviq and see where we go. thanks
<cjwatson> ok, good luck
<mzanetti> chers
<mzanetti> +e
<charles> nik90, ping
<charles> nik90, the grey-on-aubergine color scheme in the clock app's menu is very hard to read outdoors:
<charles> nik90, http://i.imgur.com/mBfawzc.jpg
<popey> charles: thats the old clock which will be replaced soon by the one called "clock reboot" which is in the store for your pleasure
<charles> ooo
 * charles looks
<ogra_> shiny !
<ogra_> :)
<charles> so that's landing this week?
<nik90> charles: it will land with/after the next promoted image
<charles> I saw in #phablet that 200 is building as we speak
<nik90> charles: most likely we will be going into Traincon0 mode today or tomorrow looking at the current situation
<popey> #200 should be built in ~30 mins
<davmor2> charles: it was landing yesterday with the promoted image according to nik90 the end of last week :D  I did try to lower his hopes but he seemed so optimistic
<nik90> davmor2: actually I have come to accept this situation. I am meanwhile fixing some UX bugs that were brought by up design and other stuff.
<davmor2> charles: see how do keep someone like nik90 down, your not landing that, okay I'll fix things instead.  The guy is crazy ;)
<om26er> I cannot download image update on 3G. whats the problem with that ?
<ogra_> did you select to only download on wifi in the settings perhaps `
<ogra_> ?
<charles> davmor2, :-)
<davmor2> om26er: switch Auto download to on any data connection
<davmor2> nik90: does that mean the clock reboot is gonna be shinier?
<om26er> davmor2, thanks will try that.
<nik90> davmor2: more reliable is what I am aiming at
<ogra_> it is definitely more reliable than the lock screen and indicator atm :P
<ogra_> goal reached ... i'd say
<davmor2> hahahaha ogra_ nice
<nik90> lol
<cwayne> tvoss|test, ping
<jgdx> kenvandine, yes and no
<tvoss> cwayne, how can I help?
<jgdx> kenvandine, I want to test the packages with packages from my branch fixing the sim removal issue
<pitti> bzoltan1: hey! would you mind to re-approve https://code.launchpad.net/~pitti/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/qt-deps/+merge/229896 ? tests seem to be a bit flakey, so the latest run failed
<pitti> bzoltan1: re-approving will re-trigger the testing, right?
<jgdx> kenvandine, which are still building
<kenvandine> jgdx, ok
<kenvandine> jgdx, just let me know :)
<jgdx> kenvandine, will do :) come to think of it, I can test them now
<cwayne> tvoss, ah nm, sorry
<nik90> kgunn: ping
<mterry> mpt, in https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SecurityAndPrivacySettings#Locking you have the setting "When locked, allow notifications and quick settings" -- I believe the intent there is at least the indicators being able to be pulled down.  But by notifications, do you also mean popup notifications?
<mpt> mterry, no, just the Notification Center
<kgunn> nik90: yes?
<mterry> mpt, OK, so you don't mean indicators there
<mpt> mterry, I mean indicators and only indicators
<nik90> kgunn: in your unity8 update email, you mention critical bug fixes for the datetime indicator. Has that been fixed?
<nik90> kgunn: or is it a wip?
<mterry> mpt, ah ok -- not used to the phrase Notification Center  :)
<nik90> kgunn: I think since #189, the indicator-datetime has been blank for all of us. I am hoping that issue has been resolved :)
<kgunn> nik90: gotta mp under review...hope it'll be soon, now linked to the bug
<kgunn> it's a dup of the other "outta sync clock/date" bug
<nik90> cool
<nik90> thnx
<beuno> mvo_, did you manage to get signed packages verified?
<bzoltan1> pitti:  yes, but there is a super long queue  of UITK MRs right now
<seb128> kenvandine, can you help getting stuff on http://paste.ubuntu.com/8089827/ approved?
<ogra_> bzoltan1, heh, good, that will immediately get us back into traincon-0 next week then :P
 * ogra_ thinks for the V series we need to find a way to do more fluid landings that dont always get us to traincon-0 
<ogra_> (and make other stuff pile up that *again* gets us into that state immediately after)
<pitti> pstolowski, pete-woods: I see you are landing a large number of branches for the department key
<pitti> pstolowski, pete-woods: as we are short on silos and resource usage is high, would you mind folding in a bunch of similar MPs from me? (adding X-Ubuntu-Use-Langpack: to debian/control, purely mechanical; see https://lists.launchpad.net/ubuntu-phone/msg08566.html)
<ogra_> pitti, traincon-0 is immenent ... and we cant build images atm due to a util-linux issue it seems ... dont count on being able to land that quickly
<ogra_> (this is the most blocking combo of issues we can have btw)
<kenvandine> seb128, i approved messaging-app and telephony-service
<pitti> ogra_: it's not that urgent, but as I got a resounding zero response from my request to fold these into regular MPs two months ago I just finally prepared the lot today to avoid forgetting about it
<seb128> kenvandine, thanks, do you know somebody to ping for the lens ones?
<pitti> ogra_: ack
<ogra_> pitti, two months !
<pitti> ogra_: yeah, yay (not!) for not having proper trunks :(
<pete-woods> pitti: I think those MRs are probably stale now, unfortunately
<ogra_> we definitely need to sell a lot of phones and quickly raise the headcount !!!
<kenvandine> i added +1s on the others, but don't feel good about top approving them
<pitti> pete-woods: you mean your's? (I created mine like 10 mins ago)
<pete-woods> pitti: yeah, I mean mine
<bzoltan1> ogra_:  fast testing framework would help
<pitti> pete-woods: ah, ok
<kenvandine> seb128, not sure who
<pitti> pete-woods: so then nevermind, I'll land them in a silo of their own then
<ogra_> bzoltan1, we would have it if we had people with spare time to improve it
<bzoltan1> ogra_: running the full UITK test suite still takes ages
<pete-woods> pitti: okay, cool
<ogra_> bzoltan1, yeah ... you got the most tests of all suites
<bzoltan1> ogra_:  Yes, sadly that is the truth. I know...
<ogra_> could you probably split that into smaller chunks and have multiple suites ?
<ogra_> so that devs landing stuff only need to run the tests for their specific area
<pitti> kenvandine: ah, thanks; seems I can't self-approve the scope ones
<bzoltan1> ogra_: that is a good idea actually.
<ogra_> topic based tests ;)
<Ririshi> A very good evening
<jgdx> kenvandine, new call fwd/wait debs being built by jenkins.
<kenvandine> jgdx, thx
<Ririshi> I'm trying to install Ubuntu Touch on my Nexus 5 using the dual boot app... thing is: there's no channel for the N5. Is it possible to add the system-image.tasemnice.eu server as server manually?
<ogra_> Ririshi, i think the multirom install can handle that ... you just missed Tassadar who is the maintainer of the tasemnice.eu server and of multirom ...
<ogra_> probably wait til he returns
<Ririshi> oh...
<jgdx> kenvandine, I had to make the ofono dbusmock template local for this and the branch that fixes 1357393. /cc pitti
<pitti> jgdx: hm, that template fix should be in utopic now?
<jgdx> pitti, it's a new issue related to how libqofono works wrt SimManager's present property. If the 'org.ofono.SimManager' is not an interface on the modem, it's not taken into account in libqofono. See https://github.com/nemomobile/libqofono/blob/master/src/qofonosimmanager.cpp#L111
<jgdx> pitti, and adding the interface later causes dbus to hang. I do not understand why (maybe because it's readonly?), but I can reproduce it consistently.
<jgdx> pitti, I'll expand the template with a simmanager mock.
<Laney> jhodapp: do you think you could test gst-bad 1.4 (+ platform-api) from ppa:laney/arm please?
<jhodapp> Laney: sure
<pitti> jibel, ogra_: btw, did you notice that the clock in the indicator never updates on latest image?
<ogra_> pitti, yup, charles is working on it
<pitti> just spotted it, haven't filed a bug yet or anything, I was just about to run out
<pitti> ogra_: ah great, danke
<ogra_> wow, it is broken since last week :)
<ogra_> you only spotted it now ?
<charles> ogra_, no, it's not an indicator-datetime bug, dednick is looking at it
<ogra_> ah, well, *smoeone* is fixing it :)
<pitti> ogra_: well, I don't usually stare at that thing for extended time periods, and I boot back and forth often :)
<ogra_> charles, seems we clearly can drop that indicator ... pitti didnt notice it is broken
<ogra_> :)
<pitti> ogra_: I'm really looking forward to that caldav/carddav project to sync with owncloud, then I can use it for longer times
<charles> ogra_, that's good news, I can drop the 'snooze' feature for alarms then :-)
<ogra_> haha
<dobey> my alarms have auto-snooze already
<ogra_> pitti, it is quite useful with gcal already
<dobey> since they just never go off :)
<charles> *sigh* :-)
 * ogra_ has harps before every meeting ... 
<ogra_> unstoppable harps if i have two meetings at the same time ...
<dobey> the gcal feature is actually not so useful for me. it doesn't let you choose which calendars to have. you only get the default calendar for the account :-/
<ogra_> if we ever change that tone again i'll never go to a meeting ... i'm so used to have a harp concert first :)(
<charles> ogra_, give one of your harps to dobey and problem solved
<ogra_> :)
<dobey> unstoppable harps for an immovable meeting?
<charles> ogra_, I have the two-alarms-at-once on my TODO on my whiteboard, but I'm not seeing it in launchpad... dyk if there's a ticket for it that I'm not seeing?
<ogra_> charles, i think either popey or davmor2 filed a bug for it, yeah
 * dobey wonders how to set a custom mp3 as the sms tone
<dobey> also
<dobey> does anyone know how to add attributes for search results in a scope, in c++?
<popey> charles: i did, butr i can't find it
<popey> found it!
<popey> charles: bug 1354406
<ubot5> bug 1354406 in unity8 (Ubuntu) "PIN-locked phone becomes unresponsive after simultaneous alarms" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1354406
<popey> hehe, you set it to invalid a few days ago
<charles> popey, yeah based on MacSlow's comment about it being a unity-notifications bug... but
<charles> that wouldn't solve the dual-harps issue
<charles> I think this might be two bugs for the price of one
<charles> reopening :)
<jhodapp> Laney: your PPA seems to test just fine for me
<jhodapp> Laney: thanks for checking with me before trying to land it :)
<davmor2> charles: hey be grateful it's popey it could of been 3 or 4 ;)
<charles> davmor2, popey, I've got a couple of ideas on how to fix this on the indicator-datetime side
<charles> but before I code on this I think I need Design feedback on how to handle the "two alarms, one time" use case
<charles> gventuri's been handling clock/alarm design, I'll send him a writeup
<davmor2> charles: nice :)
<mterry> mpt, got a second to provide a label suggestion for me?  it's in the security page of system setting
<nik90> charles, popey: How does other platforms like iOS handle "two alarms, one time" issue? Do they show multiple notifications? or just the one?
<popey> one after the other
<popey> iirc
<charles> popey, davmor2, FYI I moved it over to https://bugs.launchpad.net/indicator-datetime/+bug/1358890 to decouple it from the blocker bug that MacSlow's got an MP for
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1358890 in Indicator Date and Time "Need better usability when two alarms kick at the same time" [High,Confirmed]
<nik90> charles: ^^ seems like the first method you mentioned in the email
<nik90> charles: but yes let's wait on what giorgio says, he usually replies quickly.
<charles> queueing them seems simplest
<nik90> +1
<davmor2> charles: makes the most sense too,  I would dismiss the sound on the first and then display one notification after the other, seems to make the most sense
<mterry> charles, so for that clock skew bug -- why was the label in the indicators showing the wrong time too?  unity8 was screwing up both menu models?
<mterry> (the one for the indicator and the one for the greeter)
<charles> mterry, it looks like it.
<mterry> charles, bummer
<charles> mterry, though, I don't know how the greeter and unity8 interact so dednick probably is a better person to ask
<mterry> charles, same process
<charles> I saw a new variation this morning -- the system time, the greeter time, and the indicator time were all three separate times
<charles> previously I'd only seen the indicator and greeter in sync with each other
<charles> so I guess they broke their dbus connections at separate points
<Aillyn> hello, could anyone help me to find how to take a screenshot with ubuntu for device (devel) because I'like to create a bug report on Launchpad ?
<Aillyn> I see only outdated things on Google and I can'find a way to make it work :(
<daker> dobey: yo found something similar to your click list bug
<daker> bug 1349326
<ubot5> bug 1349326 in ubuntu-system-settings (Ubuntu) "In about Phone if you select OS hit back and select something else that goes to a new page it crashes the app" [High,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1349326
<daker> before u-s-s crashes i do get ** (process:22521): WARNING **: Couldn't parse desktop file /opt/click.ubuntu.com/com.ubuntu.clock/1.0.430/com.ubuntu.clock_clock.desktop
<daker> and the desktop file is corrupted
<dobey> daker: no idea why the files got corrupted for you
<dobey> but, there seems to be a deeper issue in the scope, than i thought it was, and my fix isn't quite working :(
<daker> why deeper ?
<dobey> daker: not sure. seems to be memory corruption happening somewhere. even with my fix that kills the throwing of the exception, it still seems to break most of the time :(
<dobey> anyway, time to go here
<dobey> later
<daker> ok
<matv1_> so i just flung together a simple app. it runs well on the desktop. i want to run it on my mako. I defined a build target. now i need to create a build kit to go with it i guess. but i cant figure out how to do that.
<yourfunworld> Hi
<yourfunworld> Do you think I can load Ubuntu Touch on my Android Vizio Tablet
<yourfunworld> Even if its not supported
<nik90> matv1_: http://developer.ubuntu.com/start/ubuntu-sdk/using-device-kits/
<matv1_> nik90 thats a very helpfull vid thanks. thing is, I am on an earlier version of the sdk i guess as i dont have a autocreate button for the kit on my devices panel..
#ubuntu-touch 2014-08-20
<fahmi> hi
<fahmi>  is there any one who can help me
<fahmi> ??
<fahmi> any body is here??
<Beldar> fahmi, Not without a description to the channel not me.
<fahmi> i just need help with installing ubuntu touch on MyTouch4g phone
<Beldar> fahmi, The channel headers describes phones that work and how to install.
<fahmi> Belader, thank you for your time but i was asking if there is any other solution because my phone is not supported :/
<Beldar> fahmi, The touch is in development still, not really a daily use OS,l is that what you want?
<Beldar> if your only phone probably not what you want
<fahmi> yeah you actually answer my question :D i am really thakfull
<fahmi> :D
<Beldar> fahmi, If a provider releases it that will probably be most users route, not sure when or if this will happen, seems to be some possibilities.
<fahmi> yeah i hope this will be soon
<timh> good evening, all
<timh> is there a "how to" guide for dual booting ubuntu touch on a nexus 5?
<nhaines> timh: root phone, download MultiROM Manager, use that to install Ubuntu.  Done.
<timh> nhaines, that's awesome
<timh> nhaines, i was trying the "manual" way before i saw your response
 * timh accidentally factory reset his phone
<nhaines> timh: yes, the "manual" way worked great on my Galaxy Nexus, but not at all on my N5.  Luckily, there's a better way.
<nhaines> I keep it on devel, but with MultiROM Manager devel-proposed is really easy to install alongside, boot into, break everything, and then reboot and uninstall.  :)
<timh> nhaines, for sure. i also had the nexus, galaxy nexus, but when i installed touch on it - it was pretty much unusable.
<timh> haha nice
<timh> i am excited
<nhaines> It was getting there.  But yeah, Ubuntu a year ago and Ubuntu today is night and day.
<timh> yea
<timh> i installed it pre-indiegogo campaign
<timh> so basically, all it could do was what they had pre-programmed for the video lol
<nhaines> timh: you'll have fun with it.  No celluar data at the moment but performance and appearance are stunning.
<timh> damns >.<
<nhaines> I think there's a command that fixes cellular data but I'm also exceptionally lazy.  Oh, also the screen doesn't turn off ever, so there's that.
<timh> hahah oh... that's less than optimal.
<nhaines> timh: it is pessimal.  :)
<timh> hahah
<timh> hmm
<timh> my screen just turned off
<timh> now i just need to figure out the cell data stuff, and where to enter apn settings
<nhaines> timh: it went black, but the backlight did not turn off.
<timh> ahhhh
<timh> you have any links for cell data? my searching aren't returning very good results
<timh> nhaines, there any apps for google chat yet?
<nhaines> I don't think Ubuntu supports local IM applications at all whatsoever.
<nhaines> I don't know about the cell data.  Launchpad should have some bugs filed on it but I'd have to do some searching.
<timh> gotcha
<timh> j,,
<timh> *hmm
<timh> either my phone isn't actually charging, or it's using more battery than it can get from being plugged in lol
<nhaines> I haven't seen that one before.  :)
<nhaines> Although sometimes a USB port doesn't give a lot of power.
<dholbach> good morning
<nhaines> dholbach: good morning!
<dholbach> hi nhaines
<nhaines> dholbach: so I'm looking at this book contract I was offered, and I like what I see.  :)
<nhaines> Might try for a bigger advance, but otherwise it doesn't look bad at all.
<dholbach> very nice - what are you going to write about?
<nhaines> It's along the lines of "beginning Ubuntu for Windows and Mac users"
<dholbach> wow, that's cool
<nhaines> Yeah, it'll be pretty fun.  They want it by mid November and then would publish end of January.  So that's really exciting!  And a good reason for a bigger advance because... that schedule is a little aggressive.  :)
<JamesTait> Good morning all; happy World Mosquito Day! :-D
<Laney> jhodapp: thanks, could you take the latest patch into your tree?
<Laney> actually I did a bit of a grim think around GError parameters, maybe you feel like fixing that properly :-)
<Laney> s/think/thing/
<Laney> after merging 1.4, this is
<mandel> ogra_, do you know how I can change or propose a change to the ubuntu-location-service.override file?
<ogra_> mandel, just give me a diff
<ogra_> mandel, note we are in traincon-0 though
<mandel> ogra_, sweet, then as soon as tvoss reviews the mr I'll send you the diff..
<mandel> ogra_, meh, again? lord
<ogra_> great
<ogra_> read your mails :P
<mandel> ogra_, I do, it was a sarcasm ;)
<ogra_> haha
<mandel> ogra_, other question, do you have pointers on how to create a custom tarball???
<ogra_> not really, we need cwayne for that i fear
<cwayne> i still really dont think it makes sense in the custom tarball though, it should be in the device tarball shouldnt it
<mandel> cwayne, I have no preference, you guys know what you are talking about :)
<mandel> cwayne, ogra_ device or custom tarball makes no diff to me
<ogra_> mandel, well, for the device tarball you branch the git tree, drop your files in place and merge that
<mandel> ogra_, blob files, correct?
 * ogra_ moves to the other machine ... 
<jgdx> greyback, ping
<greyback> jgdx: pong
<jgdx> greyback, hey, any news re: bug 1288332 ?
<ubot5> bug 1288332 in QtMir "Orientation lock not available (rotation/portrait lock)" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1288332
<greyback> jgdx: I'm working on it
<jgdx> greyback, awesome. Let me know when it's in a silo? Maybe we can squeeze in a USS package that lets us change the setting. Right now that part is hidden.
<jgdx> greyback, do you have an eta on that, btw?
<greyback> jgdx: about eow probably
<greyback> jgdx: I'll let you know when I've something to test
<jgdx> greyback, thanks
<jgdx> greyback, to confirm, this will pick up the gsetting (orientation-lock) and lock orientation to whatever's in that setting?
<greyback> jgdx: my understanding is that the gsetting (orientation-lock) is a bool on/off. If true, the current orientation is locked.
<jgdx> greyback, looking at Saviq's comment[1], my understanding differs from yours :) [1] https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity8/+bug/1288332/comments/12
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1288332 in QtMir "Orientation lock not available (rotation/portrait lock)" [High,In progress]
<jgdx> greyback, the boolean setting is deprecated
<Wellark> jdstrand: hi
<Wellark> looking at lp:ubuntu/apparmor-easyprof-ubuntu
<Wellark> I see nothing related to the new com.ubuntu.connectivity1 service in connectivity policygroup
<greyback> jgdx: ok I can deal with that
<Wellark> jdstrand: although bug #1341548 claims it's included
<jgdx> greyback, great stuff. Thanks!
<ubot5> bug 1341548 in Network Menu "Online detection does not work with confined apps on Nexus 4" [Critical,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1341548
<Wellark> jdstrand: it's still a symlink
<Wellark> policygroups/ubuntu/1.2/connectivity -> ../1.1/connectivity
<Wellark> nor is it in the utopic-proposed
<Saviq> greyback, we need to store the actual value to remember across sessions
<greyback> Saviq: sure, but that requires that settings app knows the current shell orientation - which is not something I was planning for. A bool toggle for settings is easier, and shell can save the locked orientation separately if it needs to be set on session restore
<jgdx> greyback, uss knows what qt knows wrt shell orientation. I've tested that on my phones and it seems to work just fine
<greyback> jgdx: but I'm changing that, so that shell tells the app that its current orientation is (as opposed to currently where the app is listening to the orientation sensor)
<greyback> jgdx: problem case is tablet side-stage - if settings app in there, it will be told it is in portrait orientation - yet the device in landscape
<jgdx> greyback, so qt reads only the app's own dimensions, not the screen's?
<jgdx> pitti, heya, added simmanager to ofono mock template https://gitorious.org/python-dbusmock/python-dbusmock/merge_requests/8
<greyback> jgdx: shell is the thing which decides how the app is laid out and its orientation. The plan is for shell to tell the app: this is your current orientation
<greyback> so the app does not guess its orientation, it is told
<jgdx> greyback, okay, can you walk me through how orientation lock will work (across sessions)?
<pitti> jgdx: great, thanks!
<jgdx> greyback, when the user goes to USS and flips the switch to ON, USS will ask the shell for the current orientation and then write it to gsettings?
<greyback> jgdx: shell is listening to orientation sensor - apps do not (unless they explicitly try to, e.g. games). With lock off, and orientation changes, shell re-lays out its content, resizing the apps surface and notifying it "your orientation changed"
<greyback> if the orientation lock if toggled (if it was bool), shell is notified, saves the current orientation somewhere else, stops listening for orientaiton events and turns off the orientation sensor
<greyback> now user logs out & back in again
<greyback> if lock was untouched, shell reads the saved orientation, and applies it
<jgdx> greyback, right
<jgdx> how will the shell be notified? Dbus?
<greyback> "USS will ask the shell for the current orientation" - this is problematic, as the current orientation of the app is not always the orientation of the shell (e.g. tablet sidestage)
<greyback> jgdx: is gsetting changed, shell is notified over dbus I think yes
<jgdx> greyback, won't the shell know the orientation to lock it to?
<greyback> jgdx: the shell always knows yes
<jgdx> "USS asks someone who knows the true, current orientation" then :)
<greyback> but how? That requires shell to expose a DBus interface just to USS asking "what is the shell orientation right now?"
<jgdx> greyback, seems so
<greyback> I think it's simpler for USS to just ask shell - (un)lock your orientation now
<Chipaca> is it known that 201 on mako isn't able to connect to wifi?
<ogra_> Chipaca, the lab devices connect fine
<Chipaca> getting http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/8097068/
<ogra_> http://ci.ubuntu.com/smokeng/utopic/touch/mako/201:20140820:20140811.1/9803/ ... tests ran fine
<Chipaca> this one connected fine on boot, but after rebooting i get this ^
<Chipaca> s/on boot/on first boot/
<Chipaca> it doesn't connect on its own, and when i go to the networking tab and select my network, i get the WARNING
<bzoltan1> ogra_: `ubuntu-device-flash --channel=ubuntu-touch/utopic-proposed --wipe  && phablet-config welcome-wizard --disable` this one does not do the job.., it still ends up in the wizard
<jgdx> greyback, it sounds easier, but I can only talk for USS – which is fine either way. You're right though, it would be easier.
<jgdx> greyback, circular sentence is circular
<ogra_> bzoltan1, are you sure about the -- ?
 * ogra_ thinks thats wrong
<popey> bzoltan1: are you waiting for the install to finish before running the phablet-config?
<ogra_> hmm, no
<ogra_> popey, phablet-config should do that automatically
<greyback> jgdx: ok, I'm going to aim for the easier approach (which I've already partly coded) and we can re-discuss if it does not satisfy requirements
<jgdx> greyback, okay, thanks.
<bzoltan1> ogra_:  no I am not sure :) but that is what ` phablet-config welcome-wizard -h` tells to do
<ogra_> bzoltan1, yeah
<bzoltan1> popey:  how to wait for the install in a script?
<ogra_> bzoltan1, you could add an: "adb wait-for-device" between the two commands
<ogra_> that should block until the device is visible on adb again
<ogra_> though theoretically adb shell should do too ... (which is what phablet-config uses in the bg)
<Chipaca> ogra_: any ideas what i can try wrt the warning above?
<ogra_> Chipaca, not really, is that a default readonly install ?
<bzoltan1> ogra_: I try that
<Chipaca> ogra_: no; upgraded powerd and indicator-datetime
<Chipaca> ogra_: and push client
<bzoltan1> ogra_: adb wait-for-device is the sleep(1) of our times
<ogra_> heh
<ogra_> Chipaca, disk full ?
<Chipaca> ogra_: nope; 403M on /
<Chipaca> ogra_: i'll reflash to vanilla 201 and start over
<ogra_> k
<Chipaca> if it works, we'll never know what broke :)
<ogra_> well, as long as it doesnt break in readonly mode ...
<ogra_> ;)
<Chipaca> ogra_: ro had wifi, rw has wifi. worried.
<ogra_> well, probably something you installed broke it
<Chipaca> that's why i'm worried :)
<Chipaca> aaand rebooted with the stuff i installed, and it's still got wifi
<Chipaca> it's the gremlins, man
<ogra_> heh
<jhodapp> Laney: I'll check with rsalveti on the local tree, I don't personally maintain anything other than gstamc in gst-hybris
<Laney> jhodapp: that's the bit, yeah
<jhodapp> Laney: did you make some changes to gst-hybris?
<Laney> it needed some porting
<Laney> not very much, but there were internal changes
<jhodapp> Laney: ah ok...where's your diff for that?
<Laney> if you download the source package it's in there in debian/patches
<jhodapp> Laney: ok great, I'll take a look
<Laney> ty
<jhodapp> Laney: btw, I have a plan to fix the platform-api issue you run into...have gst-hybris not directly #include <event.h>...ricmm is pretty sure that'll take care of your compile issues
<Laney> jhodapp: I did a MP to fix them directly
<Laney> but cool
<jhodapp> Laney: oh? is that already included somewhere then?
<Laney> https://code.launchpad.net/~laney/platform-api/1350874/+merge/231171
<Laney> but it's also cool if you remove this include altogether
<jhodapp> Laney: yes...that's cool thanks
<jhodapp> Laney: I'd add ricmm to the review list
<Laney> okay
<nik90> popey, dholbach: Look at https://plus.google.com/112792183910998259860/posts/UjvtJRcZg5J ...more ubuntu touch ports
<dholbach> hi nik90
<nik90> dholbach: hi :)
<dholbach> very nice!
<bzoltan1> ogra_: is there a way i could turn the volume down or mute the device from adb shell? Like on desktop the `amixer set Master mute`
<ogra_> bzoltan1, probably via a pulse call somehow, no idea
<bzoltan1> ogra_:  hmm.. maybe pactl does it, thanks
<ogra_> some pactl command
<bzoltan1> ogra_: `pactl set-sink-mute 0 1` does the job :) and it is a hell of a cool command in a scripted nightly test when it comes to run the music app tests :D
<ogra_> you mean you dont like listening to music all night while the tests run ?
<bzoltan1> ogra_:  For the first ten times, i liked :D
<ogra_> lol
<bzoltan1> ogra_:  hmm.. actually that command do not work... crap, more digging
<jdstrand> Wellark: that's weird, that UDD branch must be out of date. apt-get source apparmor-easyprof-ubuntu gets 1.2.20
<jdstrand> Wellark: $ cat ./data/policygroups/ubuntu/1.2/connectivity
<jdstrand> # Description: Can access coarse network connectivity information
<jdstrand> # Usage: common
<jdstrand> dbus (receive, send)
<jdstrand>      bus=session
<jdstrand>      path=/com/ubuntu/connectivity1/NetworkingStatus,
<mpt> Where should I report bugs about (system, not app) icons? It isn’t mentioned on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Avengers
<ogra_> mpt, try ubuntu-mobile-icons
<seb128> mpt, what icon(s)?
<seb128> some are distributed with apps, some in the theme
<ogra_> (or rather ubuntu-theme as source package)
<mpt> seb128, the ones I’m looking at right now are the padlocks for Wi-Fi networks
<ogra_> but yeah, what seb128 said
<seb128> ubuntu-themes most likely then
<pitti> ogra_: hm, I downgraded to http://people.canonical.com/~ogra/ubuntu-touch/android-tools-adbd_4.2.2+git20130218-3ubuntu24_armhf.deb, but "adb shell" still gives me a root shell?
<pitti> ogra_: or did I pick the wrong one?
<ogra_> hmm, that should be the right one, odd
<ogra_> did you reboot ?
<pitti> ogra_: yes; dpkg -i'ing it immediately killed adb and ssh (supposedly as it was restarting)
<ogra_> oh
<pitti> ogra_: ah, wait -- it didn't actually install
<ogra_> it shouoldnt have killed ssh
<ogra_> right
<pitti> ogra_: supposedly the preinst stopped it, and then the deb install didn't happen
<ogra_> i usually install via ssh so i can toggle adb on/off as needed
<pitti> ogra_: hmm, so how would one install that -- cronjob perhaps?
<pitti> ogra_: I was in phablet-shell
<ogra_> no, real ssh
<pitti> ogra_: but adb forwards the ssh port
<pitti> ogra_: ah, good point
<ogra_> phablet-shell just wraps the adb connection into ssh
<ogra_> pitti, oh, before i forget ... we kind of didnt talk anymore about the low diskspace warning ... seems thats wanted for RTM
<pitti> wow, 27 net interfaces on that thing :)
<ogra_> heh, lots of fake interfaces though
<ogra_> dummy modems etc
<pitti> ogra_: ah, install through ssh went fine, thanks for the tip!
<ogra_> :)
 * pitti -> meeting, bbl
<nik90> rsalveti: any news on the separate audio channels for ensuring alarm doesn
<nik90> rsalveti: doesn't get muted in silent mode?
<nik90> tvoss: hey, is there an ETA on the AGPS? I need that to enable location detection in the clock app. Atm it just shows a placeholder text.
<tvoss> nik90, soon :)
<nik90> tvoss: that is not a ETA :P
<tvoss> nik90, well, it's an estiamte
<nik90> hehe
<nik90> tvoss: can we expect before RTM (28th Aug) ?
<popey> can you not enable it anyway?
<popey> because AGPS will "just" make the location detection better
<popey> it already exists, but will just give crappy results right now.
<nik90> I could do that
<Chipaca> turns out the device doesn't go to deep sleep if you just unplug it if the screen is off. You need to have the screen turn off for things to happen.
 * Chipaca debugging deep sleep interactions with the help of “play -n synth 480:00 brownnoise”
<tedg> Chipaca, The URL dispatcher no-mainloop fix is migrating to archive.
<nhaines> I'm a much bigger fan of 'play -n -c1 synth whitenoise lowpass -1 120 lowpass -1 120 lowpass -1 120 gain +14'
<Chipaca> tedg: the move to liburl-dispatcher is under way, courtesy of verterok
<tedg> Cool, it should even work now :-)
<Chipaca> tedg: it'll work even now, because we just happen to have a mainloop for now (that should go away at some point)
<Chipaca> nhaines: i'd expect random electronic chirps with that one
<nhaines> Chipaca: more like a Galaxy-class starship main engine.
<Chipaca> nhaines: exactly. chirps from random droid extras
<nhaines> Nothing's perfect.  But at my last job where I was allowed to wear headphones because I was auditing calls, it was the happiest I've evern been.  :)
<tsdgeos> seb128: answered in https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/indicator-messages/+bug/1359152
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1359152 in indicator-messages (Ubuntu) "indicator-messages has no .pot nor .po files" [Low,Incomplete]
<seb128> tsdgeos, oh, that's due to pitti's changes I think, he moving translations from sources to langpacks but didn't land a match langpacks update yet
<pitti> ogra_: re from meeting
<tsdgeos> good good
<tsdgeos> i mean
<pitti> ogra_: hm, seems that now thoroughly killed adbd, even after a reboot; reflash o'clock, I suppose :)
<tsdgeos> not really good, translations are a mess
<tsdgeos> but ok, it's not like we're releasing a phone or something :D
<seb128> pitti, those "drop translations" changes are creating visible regressions and quite some confusion :/
<ogra_> pitti, do you have a password set ?
<seb128> pitti, when do you want to roll a langpacks update?
<pitti> seb128: yeah, I wish we wouldn't have gotten a traincon-0 in the middle of landing this :/
<pitti> seb128: ASAP, but it doesn't make sense before landing the other branches really
<pitti> ogra_: ah, I suppose I don't
<ogra_> pitti, adbd will check for that on startup and refuse to start if there is none, if it is locked or if it matches the username
<seb128> pitti, k, it's a bit unfortunate indeed
<seb128> sil2100, ^ just a fyi
<pitti> yeah, I wish we had done it months ago, but I didn't check again in the meantime
<seb128> translations have quite regressed on the touch image because we hit traincon0 is the middle of landing changes/langpack updates
<pitti> if sil2100 agrees, I can attempt to land more bits today (the small ones which weren't yet folded into other landings)
<pitti> it's low-risk, so if we can do them during traincon-0 that'd help to push that transition faster
<sil2100> pitti: are we talking about translation-changes only, or something else with that as well?
<pitti> sil2100: no, it's just that -- drop the .mo files from the packages, get them imported into LP, then put them into langpacks
<sil2100> pitti: it's possible to publish things in TRAINCON-0 - if there is some risk with a landing we just need QA to do a double sign-off
<pitti> sil2100: i. e. some 8 branches like https://code.launchpad.net/~pitti/address-book-app/use-langpack/+merge/231381 (they all look the same)
<sil2100> pitti: I guess it's a sane thing to release even now, but I would prefer someone from QA to sign if off before we do the final publish
<ogra_> sil2100, just make a note that if anything breaks we'll send all people to seb128 and pitti ;)
<pitti> sil2100: yeah, I agree -- the earlier, the better
<pitti> sil2100: unfortunately it's very serialized; we can't upload langpacks in advance as LP didn't yet import them
<pitti> sil2100: so should I start doing a landing with the branches and get them built now?
<sil2100> pitti: yeah, prelare a landing, we'll assign a silo and let's get it built
 * sil2100 still hopes that we'll promote before we even be able to publish this silo
<pitti> sil2100: so in retrospect, when we discussed that two months ago, I wish I really just had uploaded the lot and then let maintainers worry about re-syncing bzr
<pitti> this was way more pain than it's worth
<pitti> sil2100: some of my MPs were added to other landings, I suppose I skip those in mine?
<sil2100> pitti: I guess contact the landers for those and just give them a sign that you'll do that instead in your landing ;)
<kenvandine> jgdx, your call-fwd-wait-dual-sim branch has conflicts
<pitti> sil2100: hm, e. g. line 34 is already built and ready to be published; sounds like more effort to re-do that one?
<pitti> sil2100: anyway, added mine in line 39; that's everything but unity8, unity-scope-click, and indicator-network (which are folded into other landings)
<jgdx> kenvandine, aaugh
<kenvandine> jgdx, good times :)
<pitti> sil2100: we can start with that (I can assign a silo now, if that's ok?) and if we want to disjoin the others, do another landing?
<jgdx> kenvandine, indeed :D
<sil2100> pitti: sounds like a plan - not sure about 34 since it's still not tested, but yeah, let's maybe leave it in there for them to release
<pitti> sil2100: ack, the hamsters are running
<pitti> sil2100: https://ci-train.ubuntu.com/job/prepare-silo/1485/console: "Couldn't assign or reconfigure silo
<pitti> sil2100: does that happen normally? i. e. if there's no free one?
<pitti> (there was still one a few mins ago though)
<pitti> silo 12 is free apparently
<pitti> ah, nevermind; I sort out the two dupes
<sil2100> There should be at least one silo free
<pitti> so can't land telephony-service and messaging-app, they are already held by other landings
<pitti> I took them out for now
<sil2100> hm, how far are those landings?
<sil2100> Since if they're not yet ready you could maybe land your change first and then ask them to rebuild and proceed
<Chipaca> renatu: ping
<pitti> sil2100: not sure; it's line 35, PPA is building
<pitti> sorry, line 21
<mterry> seb128, oh whoops on the pot template.  I was going from the checklist which asks me to do it (https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Process/Merges/Checklists/ubuntu-system-settings)
<mterry> will fix
<seb128> mterry, sorry about that, cleared that line out of the wiki
<seb128> mterry, btw feel free to do a landing for the schemas, or I can do one if you want
<mterry> seb128, traincon, right?
<seb128> mterry, indeed :-/
<seb128> but adding keys to a schemas should be safe under traincon
<pitti> ogra_: ah, now adb shell works; but of course for testing I don't actually want to set a passcode :) But I'll follow up on that on the ML, and fix some other bits first
<jgdx> kenvandine, fixed
<kenvandine> jgdx, thx
<pitti> ogra_: replied to the ML now; not looking good :/
<ogra_> huh ?
<ogra_> you are aware that i'm in the middle of adjusting a ton of other stuff, right ?
<ogra_> this isnt even 10% of the developer mode
<pitti> ogra_: yeah, I think it's best if I ignore this for a bit :)
<pitti> ogra_: I wanted to see which things can be fixed in advance, so that we have to coordinate a bit less once that lands
<ogra_> if evolution wouldnt be so darn slow i could even read your mail :/
<pitti> ogra_: anyway, enabling ssh already works fine, so I'll upload that
<pitti> ogra_: not that urgent; it doesn't sound like you'll land that in the next days
<ogra_> pitti, i'm re-writing most of phablet-tools and moe all bits and pieces from there into the dbus-rpoperty-service atm
<pitti> ogra_: ok, sorry for the misunderstanding; I understood it as "this adbd will implement the planned changes"
<ogra_> no, this adbd will just remove the old behavior
<pitti> ogra_: will adb be off (always) for normal operation?
<pitti> I don't see much point in having it running; if it is, it will essentially nullify the advantage of having a pin or password
<ogra_> phablet@ubuntu-phablet:~$ touch /cache/recovery/foo
<ogra_> phablet@ubuntu-phablet:~$ ls -l /cache/recovery/foo
<ogra_> -rw-rw-r-- 1 phablet phablet 0 Aug 20 16:40 /cache/recovery/foo
<ogra_> i dont get why you cant access /cache/recovery though
<pitti> ogra_: it's a freshly flashed version 199 (just re-flashing again from scratch to be sure)
<ogra_> phablet@ubuntu-phablet:~$ ls -l /android/|grep cache
<ogra_> drwxrwx---  4 system android_cache 4096 Aug 20 10:15 cache
<pitti> ogra_: but even then -- if a user can write arbitrary recovery commands, you are again root
<ogra_> phablet should be in that group
<pitti> well, if adb and ssh are off by default it's less of an issue of course
<pitti> (and they certainly should be off)
<ogra_> pitti, btw all this needs to land this week ... i wont have much time to change anything
<ogra_> especially since i'm still fighting with PPA adding, apacke install in writable mode and other package related stuff
<ogra_> they will be off
<ogra_> ubuntu-device-flash will get --developer-mode and --password options
<ogra_> so you can flash with a pw in place and dev mode enabled
<pitti> ah, good
<ogra_> and worst case you can just dump a sudoers file in place that makes everything NOPASSWD
<ogra_> which is our fallback for smoke tests etc
<pitti> ogra_: if I have the ability to dump a sudoers file I'm already past all the hurdles I'm trying to get over :)
<ogra_> but as i said, i'm trying to get all phablet-tools parts to work without root via dbus calls
<pitti> ack
<ogra_> well, sudoers is just a worst case fallback :)
<ogra_> so that missing pieces or bugs in dev mode dont block anyone
<pitti> ogra_: I noticed that the tests fail due to dbus-probe enable failing as user; I suppose that's what you meant by that?
<ogra_> yeah
<ogra_> and dbus-probe doesnt actually do anything with dbus at all
<pitti> ogra_: ok, then the main thing that will break is the ability to reset to factory state
<pitti> ogra_: yeah, but it needs root
<ogra_> http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~phablet-team/phablet-tools/trunk/view/head:/phablet-config#L103
<jgdx> kenvandine, https://code.launchpad.net/~jonas-drange/+junk/libqofono-modemtechnologies <- where do I go from here? :)
<ogra_> that will be replaced by a dbus call which calls the aa-clickhook commands in the backend
<ogra_> i got the dbus-property-service side ready ... just need to change phabletconfig
<ogra_> pitti, my super giant headdache are lines 122 to 150 in that code
<pitti> ogra_: why do we need that?
<ogra_> (this is for: phablet-config -p <packagename> writable-image)
<pitti> this should just die
<ogra_> which installs packages for tests, enables PPAs etc
<pitti> I thought the idea was to use r/o mode for testing
<kenvandine> jgdx, 2 things, submit a pull request to upstream on github
<kenvandine> jgdx,  and your change should be a quilt patch instead of inline :)
<ogra_> pitti, unlikely that we get everything ready for this by RTM
<ogra_> eventually yes, we want r/o images all the way through
<pitti> ogra_: ah, so autopkgtest doesn't yet do PPAs as user and non-root; I suppose it should learn that
<pitti> packages from the archive are fine (in a restricted manner of course, but sufficient for autopilot)
<ogra_> well
<pitti> but yeah, won't all happen this week
<ogra_> we never test packages from the archive
<ogra_> people test silos
<ogra_> which are PPAs
<pitti> we do for image testing, I thought?
<ogra_> the security team suggested using aptdaemon but even that will only get me half the functionality
<pitti> ogra_: nah, that's pointless
<pitti> either we do want to restrict the phablet user, then we can't allow it to do any of that
<ogra_> pitti, if you land something through the normal landing process your MP gets built in a PPA (silo) ... to sign off you need to install the binaries from that PPA
<pitti> or we accept that the user is root, then the restrictions are pointless
<pitti> ogra_: right
<Laney> is it known that indicator-datetime doesn't update the displayed time?
<ogra_> Laney, since over a week, yes
<kenvandine> it is terribly annoying
 * ogra_ finds it funny that everyone only notices it today 
<Laney> I only did because I'm looking for things broken with dbus
<pitti> hah, even I was a day earlier :)
<Laney> NOT. MY. FAULT.
<pitti> drwxr-xr-x 2 root root 4096 Aug 19 05:10 /cache/recovery/
<pitti> ogra_: ^ freshly flashed 201
<ogra_> pitti, that cant really be ... weird
<pitti> ogra_: this is with android dual boot though, maybe that's the difference
<ogra_> ah
<ogra_> yeah
<ogra_> that will likely mangle shared dirs
<pitti> ogra_: but anyway, phablet should't be able to write there in the first place
<ogra_> it is
<pitti> well yes, but it shouldn't :)
<ogra_> thats why we itroduced the android_cache group
<ogra_> pitti, then flashing wont work
<ogra_> it has to be writable
<pitti> but flashing should be a privileged system service
<ogra_> flashing checks gpg signnatures afaik
<pitti> which you can trigger as user, but that doesn't mean that you should have full control over recovery and the root fs
<pitti> if you open it up like that you might just as well keep the "phablet" password and sudo
<ogra_> wont work
<kenvandine> AlbertA2, do you know when your unity8 branch for activity-timeout will land?
<ogra_> try adb with sudo .... adbd cant use a proper tty ...
<ogra_> you cant script it easily
<ogra_> (sudo closes stdin/out soo you cant get the password across except via "echo passwd| sudo -S caommnd"
<pitti> ogra_: no, I mean either you do want to prevent root access by default or you don't
<ogra_> )
<pitti> ogra_: yes, you can, with SSH_ASKPASS (see my mail)
<AlbertA2> kenvandine: I don't know....Saviq? Can we include it in your silo?
<ogra_> oh, sorry, i got stuck in the chache paragraph :)
<pitti> ogra_: but anyway, these are two differnet things; my mail is mostly about providing a proper testing mode
<pitti> ogra_: but here I was mostly talking about the default behaviour (which should protect your data as much as possible)
<ogra_> pitti, i'll bring up the cache stuff in my team meeting now, lets see if others have ideas
<pitti> ogra_: hence I was concerned about not running ssh and adb by default, as that will circumvent PIN protection
<kenvandine> Saviq, https://code.launchpad.net/~albaguirre/unity8/fix-1230345/+merge/231006
<pitti> ogra_: cache?
<ogra_> /cache/recovery
<pitti> ah
<jgdx> kenvandine, a qilt patch? http://i.imgur.com/GFId6CL.jpg
<kenvandine> hahahaha
<kenvandine> jgdx, if you submit your branch upstream on github, i'll create the quilt patch for you :)
<jgdx> kenvandine, thanks :)
<kenvandine> just point me at the git branch when you have it
<jgdx> kenvandine, https://github.com/nemomobile/libqofono/pull/44
<kenvandine> jgdx, i can't believe in all my years dealing with debian packaging... nobody has ever responded like that when talking about quilt
<kenvandine> that's awesome!
<jgdx> kenvandine, you were talking to professionals all these years
<kenvandine> i guess, you're just more fun :-D
<jgdx> :D
<dobey> i still can't believe people actually *like* git
<dobey> :)
<kenvandine> dobey, nobody truely like git... they just say they do because they don't want to be teased :)
<kenvandine> i do actually like github though... just to bad you have to suffer the pain of git to use github :)
<jgdx> kenvandine, how do I go about building armhf debs from this? can I read something?
<kenvandine> i do it in sbuild
<jgdx> kay
<dobey> i still like launchpad better. it lets you do a lot more via the APIs
<kenvandine> which i don't remember how to setup :)
<kenvandine> dobey, yeah... but github is much more social, which i like
<jgdx> bzr bd in the lp branch seems to do it
<dobey> github does have some prettier page layouts though, and the image diffs are a bit nicer
<dobey> kenvandine: it only seems that way because less people are using launchpad, i guess
<dobey> kenvandine: also, i don't like people, so i really don't care if people want to "star" my activity or not
<jgdx> pitti, any idea why sbuild, building on armhf, complains about libqtdbusmock-1 missing?
<pitti> sil2100: all built now; so I upgrade my phone to the PPA, check that all of the rebuilt components still work
<pitti> sil2100: (but don't have translations any more), and if so, we'll release the lot?
<pitti> jgdx: there is no such package
<pitti> jgdx: (and certainly not related to python-dbusmock)
<pitti> jgdx: there's libqtdbusmock1 and libqtdbusmock1-dev, so perhaps a typo somewhere?
<sil2100> pitti: hey! I would also like someone from QA to double-check that... and then, if it's double-confirmed, we can release and then push the translation updates
<pitti> sil2100: well, I'm from QA, but I guess that doesn't count in this case?
<pitti> sil2100: I'll as vrruiz
<jgdx> pitti, right, that's what I thought as well. But it builds on amd94.
<jgdx> I'll keep trying…
<pitti> libqtdbusmock1 | 0.2+14.04.20140304-0ubuntu1 | trusty | amd64, arm64, armhf, i386, powerpc, ppc64el
<pitti> jgdx: hm, it's available for armhf, so no immediate idea
<kenvandine> building on amd94 would be tough
<sil2100> pitti: can you guarantee that nothing in the process after we publish this silo can potentially break all the app translations for longer ;)
<kenvandine> :)
<pitti> jgdx: err, pasted the wrong line, but exists for utopic, too
<dobey> jgdx: is it pkg-config that's complaining, or apt?
<jgdx> dednick, former
<jgdx> dobey, former
<sil2100> pitti: I would still like someone from the QA-sign-off dogfooders to give it a spin
<pitti> sil2100: oh, I can guarantee that this will happen, as there are four more MPs to land for that
<sil2100> pitti: i.e. om26er, davmor2, brendand or ToyKeeper ;)
<dobey> jgdx: you probably have it isntalled locally, and are missing the -dev package in Build-Depends in debian/control then
<pitti> sil2100: yep, I'm pinging around to ask for that
<dobey> jgdx: i presume "works on amd64" means local build, and not building in sbuild
<Ririshi> Is there a possibility to use the system-image.tasemnice.eu server as server for the Ubuntu Dual Boot app?
<brendand> sil2100, spin the what now?
<jgdx> dobey, I'm not sure what bzr bd does, but that's how I'm building locally
<dobey> jgdx: bzr bd just builds on the host
<kenvandine> not for me... for me it builds in sbuild :)
<pitti> sil2100: woudl vrruiz be ok, too?
<dobey> kenvandine: you have some magical config then?
<dobey> kenvandine: because bzr bd by defualt does not build in sbuild or pbuilder
<pitti> sil2100: he's the main person who does i18n testing ATM
<sil2100> brendand: pitti has a silo that works on translations, and currently basically strips all apps from the translations to move them to langpacks
<pitti> brendand: https://launchpad.net/~ci-train-ppa-service/+archive/ubuntu/landing-012 ; but vrruiz already agreed to do it
<sil2100> pitti: ok, if he's trained in phone-based testing then I think it should be fine, but you could double-confirm with jfunk
<kenvandine> dobey, yeah, you can tell bzr-builddeb what to do
<kenvandine> in the conf file
<kenvandine> in fact, it builds by default for me in sbuild for armhf
 * sil2100 just doesn't want to have broken translations as a blocker next ;)
<kenvandine> which i often regret, takes ages
<jgdx> seems my schroot is at fault
<jgdx> thx dobey
<pitti> sil2100: well, these *will* remove translations, that's (half of) the point of those
<pitti> sil2100: we mainly need to guard against odd compiler errors and such like, otherwise it's a no-change rebuild code-wise plus dropping .mo files from the .debs
<dobey> kenvandine: how the heck are you building for armhf with bzr bd?
<kenvandine> builder=sbuild --arch=armhf --host=armhf --build=armhf -d utopic-armhf -j4
<kenvandine> in ~/.bazaar/builddeb.conf
<dobey> kenvandine: well that is hardly the default, and no wonder it's slow. you're building under qemu
<kenvandine> i know :)
<dobey> kenvandine: why not do cross-compile instead?
<kenvandine> that's why i often regret it :)
<dobey> or just delete that config
<kenvandine> quick-builder=debuild
<kenvandine> i can bzr bd --quick
<kenvandine> to build locally
<kenvandine> i just often forget :)
<kenvandine> however, usually i need armhf debs now
<dobey> bzr bd -S && sbuild -A -d utopic --host armhf ../*.dsc
<sil2100> pitti: right, but this upload will strip translations temporary, but once launchpad picks them up we'll have those back in langpacks in some consecutive upload, right?
<pitti> sil2100: correct
<sergiusens> pitti: ogra_ for factory reset you can also use system-image-cli now
<sergiusens> or through dbus
<sil2100> pitti: so, if all goes good, we might get working translations for the promotable image around tomorrow, right?
<pitti> sil2100: not that fast, I'm afraid; first there are five more branches to land, and then the LP export takes a while; so Friday or Saturday perhaps
<sil2100> Uh
<sil2100> Ok, then longer then I originally thought
<dobey> anyway, lunch time
<sil2100> davmor2: what's our current policy? Is the lack of translations a blocker from promotion side of things?
<pitti> sil2100: right, sorry; that's why I wanted that done two months ago :/ (meh)
<pitti> sil2100: so I can certainly add another landing with the other 5 branches, but that would disrupt the landing-004 and the unity8 one which is being prepared (that might be ok/desirable, I don't know)
<davmor2> sil2100: hell no everyone needs to speak perfect Queens English and sod the rest of the world ;).......So translations isn't the top of our testing.  I wouldn't block on it as it comes  goes and improves all the while,  Towards final rtm image then I would
<rvr> Hi
<sil2100> pitti: hm, tell me, in case we would hold off (just theoretically) the first landing that's ready now till tomorrow around afternoon/evening, would that be a big problem?
<pitti> rvr: ah sorry, I was looking for vrruiz :)
<rvr> np :)
<pitti> sil2100: no, certainly not; as long as that doesn't block other landings
<pitti> sil2100: it will also postpone the Launchpad imports, though
<sil2100> Right... hmmm ;)
<pitti> sil2100: translation imports, I mean
<pitti> sil2100: ok, both rvr and I have upgraded to the PPA, testing now
<sil2100> pitti: ok! We'll discuss how to proceed on the meeting in 30 minutes, so I'll just get back to you what we'll going to do :)
<pitti> sil2100: ack, thanks!
<sil2100> pitti: for safety's sake I would prefer to wait it out in case we can get a promotable image for tomorrow (which also will be discussed), but it all depends
<pitti> sil2100: sure; let me know what to do with the other 5 branches
<rvr> pitti: All those apps do work, but many miss translations
<pitti> rvr: they should all be in that incomprehensible gibberish called "English" now :)
<pitti> I tested the first three, they work ok; how would I test unity-scope-scopes and scope-mediascanner?
<pitti> I mean, I copied an mp3 and mp4 video on the device, and they appear in the dash now
<pitti> ah, scope-scopes is the table of scopes I get with the little arrow on the bottom, I suppose?
<pitti> rvr: ^ ?
<rvr> pitti: I think so
<pitti> ok, then everything is working
<rvr> pitti: Check "all" scopes tab
<pitti> rvr: I only have apps, music, and videos (3 tabs), but the little arrow at the very bottom shows me all available scopes
<rvr> pitti: Me too
<pitti> in "Manage dash"
<pitti> rvr: ack, so I think we are talking about the same thing
<rvr> pitti: Yup
<pitti> rvr: would you mind setting the "QA signoff" column in row 38 to granted?
<rvr> pitti: Where?
<pitti> rvr: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/citrain
<rvr> pitti: I don't have rights to edit the document
<pitti> rvr: oh, ok; well, I'll just set it to granted then, if you are ok with it
<rvr> pitti: I'm ok
<pitti> rvr: many thanks!
<pitti> sil2100: ok, all done (ready to publish), FTR
<sil2100> pitti: thanks :)
<ogra_> pitti, so i talked to the team, even if you drop random stuff into /cache/recovery only signed stuff that matches the gpg signature from recovery can actually do anything
<pitti> ogra_: ah, when will that land?
<ogra_> pitti, ?
<pitti> ogra_: I mean the signature checking
<ogra_> i'm talking about today
<pitti>     adb $ADBOPTS shell 'echo format data > /cache/recovery/ubuntu_command'
<pitti> that works without any signature
<ogra_> rsalveti, sergiusens ^^^
<ogra_> pitti, thats surely a bug
<pitti> ogra_: well, as adb shouldn't be running in the first place, it's certainly not a biggue
<ogra_> (touch you can have the above cheaper by just tapping "wipe" in system-settings :P )
<pitti> ogra_: if you have adb, you have the user's data
<ogra_> yes
<pitti> ogra_: can't tap -- I'm a script :)
<ogra_> well, then you just call the dbus command that system-settings uses for this
<ogra_> if format data is the only issue we have thats surely ignorable
<pitti> ogra_: right, happy to replace this with a phablet-foo or other command; so far that's just what I was told to use
<ogra_> yeah
<ogra_> see my mail :)
<pitti> ogra_: I don't know what other commands can be written there; this is all just parrotting of the answers that I got to "how do I factory reset"
<ogra_> phablet-config, phablet-shell and phablet-network will all work as before
 * pitti hugs ogra -- in two weeks we'll all need some holidays and lots of beer!
<ogra_> anything beyond that will need new patches i guess
<ogra_> pitti, oh yeah ... i hadnt anticipated that dev mode eats all my time til rtm ... we should have started with that months ago
<ogra_> now we have all these awful hacks in place everywhere ... and everyone assumes root
<bzoltan1> sergiusens: do you know how to adjust the device volume from terminal?
<ogra_> and after all i most of the time can only replace them with other awful hacks
<pitti> ogra_: it'll need one awful hack anyway -- after all, the two goals "locked by defualt" and "noninteractive full root testing mode" are quite incompatible
<ogra_> just dump a NOPASSWD sudoers in place at the very beginning
<ogra_> after all thats not enduser stuff anyway
<pitti> ogra_: again -- chicken-egg
<pitti> ogra_: if I can dump such a file I don't need to :)
<pitti> and if I need to I can't
<ogra_> well, you will flash with --password
<ogra_> so use your SSH_ASKPASS hack and have password be 0000
<ogra_> or some such
<pitti> ogra_: and where would I apply that? no adb, no ssh..
<ogra_> i think there are still 100 ways to do what you need
<ogra_> pitti, ubuntu-device-flash --developer-mode --password=0000 && adb shell ... foo ...
<pitti> ogra_: ah, so --devmode will enable adb without having to enter pins?
<ogra_> --devmode will enable adb for the usb device ... but adbd will not start unless there is also a password set
<ogra_> which --password=0000 will do for you while flashing
<pitti> ogra_: ah, understand now
<ogra_> and you will have to do that in any case if you want to access adb via scripts
<ogra_> what i#'m doing here is to actually avoid the password requirement for the existing tools
<Wellark> jdstrand: weird
<Wellark> are you uploading manually to the archives?
<Wellark> not using ci-train?
<jdstrand> Wellark: apparmor-easyprof-ubuntu does not use citrain
<jdstrand> but the UDD branch should still be updated automatically. I don't know why it isn't
<Wellark> jdstrand: ok. you probably can figure it out :)
<rsalveti> nik90: we're working on setting up the audio roles in our platform, so once the media-hub changes are in place we'll just change our streams depending on the desired role
<rsalveti> that will enable us to control volume per roles and also cork things properly
<nik90> rsalveti: cool ,thnx
<danilos> Elleo, hi, fwiw, I've update the https://code.launchpad.net/~danilo/ubuntu-keyboard/serbian-layout/+merge/229876 with a checklist and link to debs that I've built
<Elleo> danilos: okay, great thanks; I did a quick code review and everything looked alright, I'll do some testing of it tomorrow and then sign off my part of the checklist and we can try to get it landed :)
<danilos> Elleo, cool, thanks
<Elleo> danilos: ah, what you're posted is the test plan, the submissions checklist is here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Process/Merges/Checklists/system-apps <-- first one
<danilos> Elleo, ah, sure, will fill it right in
<danilos> Elleo, added the checklist, thanks; not sure about the .pot file and core-dev because packaging is being changed (ubuntu-keyboard-serbian package being added)
<danilos> Elleo, I assume you are the core-dev :)
<Elleo> danilos: I'm not a core dev, but we can probably get sil2100 to cover that side of things :)
<danilos> Elleo, cool, thanks
<Elleo> danilos: don't worry about the .pot files for now, translation isn't properly implemented in the keyboard at the moment, thats on my list to fix this week
<danilos> Elleo, ok
<Elleo> sil2100: mind if I subscribe you to danilos' MR to verify his packaging changes?
<sil2100> Elleo: hey! Is that an universe package? ;) But sure, I can have a look
<sil2100> What merge is that?
<Elleo> sil2100: https://code.launchpad.net/~danilo/ubuntu-keyboard/serbian-layout/+merge/229876
<Elleo> sil2100: adding a new language layout to the keyboard (so just some minor packaging changes to add a new language plugin package)
<Elleo> and yeah, the keyboard stuff is all in universe
<sil2100> Elleo: ok, doing that now :)
<Elleo> sil2100: thanks :)
<danilos> sil2100, cheers
<kgunn> ogra_: does syncing google calendar take forever for you ?
<pitti> sil2100: for further coordination, I'll EOD in about 30 mins or so; anything left for me to do today?
<kgunn> i'm trying to verify if https://code.launchpad.net/~macslow/unity8/disable-opacity-animation-1354406-workaround/+merge/231588
<kgunn> is a valid workaround...and hell if my calendar just been syncing for like 10 min straight
<sil2100> pitti: so, we finished our meeting and we might have a promotion tomorrow in the morning
<ogra_> kgunn, on 201 i dont even get a notification when hitting sync in the calendar app
<pitti> sil2100: ah, great to hear! so I take it we'll stall taht until then
<sil2100> pitti: could you maybe wait with your landing till tomorrow around noon?
<sil2100> pitti: thanks!
<pitti> sil2100: yes, of course
<ogra_> oh, wait, beacuse my wlan is gone again ...
<pitti> sil2100: that'll make it much easier to untangle (or do) the other landings, too
<ogra_> kgunn, seems it synced fine ... i just had a fresh meeting for tomorrow show up in the calendar sfter hitting sync (though as mentioned, no notification about the syncing at all)
<kgunn> ogra_: oh my...it just took long...it finally stopped...wow
<ogra_> :)
<ogra_> busy week ;)
<danilos> sil2100, Elleo: I'll be out for a while, bbl
<sil2100> danilos: ok! I did a packaging review if anything
<Elleo> danilos: okay, I'll probably won't have time to test until tomorrow, but it looks like everything should be in good shape
<sil2100> Not sure if I would have a moment for a whole-merge review right now
<Elleo> sil2100: don't worry, I'll do the merge review, I've already checked through the code
<sil2100> Elleo: excellent, thanks ;)!
<sil2100> That's some awesome work
<Elleo> I'll do it first thing tomorrow, and then we can try to get it in with a bunch of other keyboard changes :)
<daker> mzanetti: yo, do you know why the dash become unresponsive ? can't scroll or launch apps from the dash
<mzanetti> daker: hmm, no. does it just lock up?
<daker> mzanetti: yes
<mzanetti> daker: interesting....
<mzanetti> mind attaching gdb?
<daker> mzanetti: how ?
<mzanetti> ssh into the phone
 * mzanetti figures syntax
<mzanetti> daker: hmm... you'd need to install a bunch of symbols packages to get anything useful
<daker> :(
<mzanetti> daker: do you happen to remember what you last did?
<mzanetti> or something that could have triggered it
<daker> it did happen atleast twice
<daker> no i don't remembrer, but i try to figure it out
<daker> mzanetti: how can i restart it ?
<mzanetti> daker: restart unity8-dash
<daker> ok thanks
<daker> i'll try to see if i can retrigger it
<dobey> daker: i've had that happen a couple times, and switching to the app overview then back to the dash made the dash work again
<daker> i'll try to see if can reproduce it
<nik90> charles: hey, did you read giorgio's email? What do you think about this solution?
<nik90> charles: nvrmind, I just read your comment in the bug report
<kenvandine> jgdx, https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/utopic/+source/libqofono/0.53-0ubuntu2
<thelionroars> I take it the 'ugly white home screen that's treated like an app but can't be swiped away' will be replaced by something prettier eventually :P
<daker> mpt: ping
<mterry> charles, how might I test on the console what the value of indicator-location's location-detection-enabled property is?
<mterry> tedg, ^
<tedg> Hmm, you should be able to query the action.
<mterry> tedg, I just don't know the console magic
<tedg> One sec, I can get it.
<mterry> I don't speak menu model
<tedg> mterry, You should really drop some of those less useful languages you know and focus :-)
<mterry> :)
<tedg> mterry, gdbus call --session --dest com.canonical.indicator.location --object-path /com/canonical/indicator/location --method org.gtk.Actions.Describe location-detection-enabled
<mterry> tedg, ah thanks so much!
<jgdx> kenvandine, thanks!
<mterry> kgunn_, is there a bug for the terms and conditions?
<kgunn_> mterry: not that i am aware of
<kgunn_> mterry: i think this is a fallback position to some other solution they had originally planned
<kgunn_> olli: ^ do you know of any bug associated with HERE t&c?
<olli> kgunn_, nope
<mterry> kgunn_, olli: no worries
<kenvandine> jgdx, np!
<mterry> kgunn_, https://code.launchpad.net/~mterry/ubuntu-system-settings/location-page/+merge/231622
<kenvandine> Saviq, can you get the unity8 lock timeout branch in a landing soon?  https://code.launchpad.net/~albaguirre/unity8/fix-1230345/+merge/231006
<kenvandine> jgdx, can i bug you for a review?
<kenvandine> https://code.launchpad.net/~ken-vandine/ubuntu-system-settings/lock_timeout/+merge/231447
<daker> dobey: note that since i have fixed click-list thing, the scope always gives the correct result
<daker> fixed by removing the corrupted app
<kgunn_> thanks mterry
<dobey> daker: yeah.
<mterry> kgunn_, it has some visual warts that could go away if we wanted to devote energy at them, but it's good enough to land I think, hopefully unblocking people
<kgunn_> Cimi: can you review  https://code.launchpad.net/~mterry/ubuntu-system-settings/location-page/+merge/231622
<dobey> go go gadget silo 5
<Cimi> kgunn_, yep. now or tomorrow is fine?
<kgunn_> Cimi: tomorrow is fine...thanks
<kgunn_> Cimi: why you on so late?
<dobey> meh, something broke the packaging again for my cross compiling schroot :(
<Cimi> kgunn_, was curious to test silo 17 :)
<Cimi> mterry, is that a fork of my branch https://code.launchpad.net/~cimi/ubuntu-system-settings/wizard.privacy/+merge/213124 ?
<Cimi> just wondering if I can use it as a base for review :)
<mterry> Cimi, not a fork, but a replacement and I stole some of your CheckableSetting code
<om26er> I am trying to use usb tethering but it keeps on connecting, do I need to give a static ip ?
<Cimi> mterry, cool, CheckableSetting might require some minor changes though
<Cimi> will have a look tomo
<Cimi> mterry, anyway does it work?
<Cimi> mterry, or is the backend still broken?
<Cimi> when I did my branch, setting was not stored, and looked independent from location setting in unity8 shell
<jgdx> kenvandine, looking
<jgdx> kenvandine, do I need a specific build/packages for this to work?
<kenvandine> jgdx, you should just need to look at the values in gsettings
<kenvandine> the unity8 branch that actually handles the idle hasn't landed
<kenvandine> but it is ready to land
<jgdx> kenvandine, right, I have and that looks great
<jgdx> but yeah, isn't respected
<mterry> Cimi, I didn't worry about the indicator side of things
<mterry> Cimi, they can fix that on their own time.  The important thing was to get the Terms & Conditions visible
<ahayzen> Anyone know which project is should put as confirm against for this bug 1359022 is it more likely to be libusermetrics or unity8 greeter ?
<ubot5> bug 1359022 in Ubuntu Music App "Welcome screen on image #200 always states that there are no data sources available" [Medium,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1359022
<pmcgowan> ahayzen, I think mterry is reverting something that caused that
<mterry> pmcgowan, not that I'm aware  :)
<pmcgowan> then I lied
<mterry> ahayzen, that could honestly be either one, but I don't think unity8 has changed that piece of code recently
<pmcgowan> was thinking its part of the no indicators ting
<mterry> ah no
<tedg> Why do we need dkms for kernel modules that are open source?
<ahayzen> as victor said in the bug nothing related to unity8/libusermetrics has changed in #200?1
<tedg> Just to avoid versioning them with the kernel?
<ahayzen> mterry, hah should i confirm for both then?
<mterry> ahayzen, assign it to one, otherwise both sides might assume the other is looking into  it  ;)
<ahayzen> mterry, yeah i guess...which side is most likely to pick it up faster?
<mterry> ahayzen, well I have a selfish interest in putting it on the libusermetrics side, but both would look at it quickly enough I'd hope
<ahayzen> mterry, heh i'll put it at usermetrics first :)
<Saviq> kenvandine, yes, it'll come in with fixes for the two blockers we have in unity8
<kenvandine> Saviq, thx!
<taiebot> Oh oh I am experiencing weird stuff on  r201 headers are not correctly placed http://i.imgur.com/k52Aka3.png
<nik90> taiebot: emulator or phone?
<nik90> taiebot: if(emulator) -> known bug
<taiebot> Phone
<taiebot> short is the same way
<taiebot> nik90 it looks like they are full screen but the dash is covering the top of the header
<nik90> taiebot: i cannot reproduce it on my n4 201
<taiebot> I think it needs to be triggered. I started noticing it after using the short app
<taiebot> Closing the app and restarting it solves the problem
<nik90> hmm
<taiebot> Nik90: yep shorts app triggers it. How to do it open shorts apps click on an rss feed open site ( opens the webbroswser) let it open do a right swipe to go back to shorts app. The shorts app blacks out and the bug is triggered. (doing a bug report now) do not really know to which project to report
<taiebot> nik90: do you know how to screencast the device it would be easy to demonstrate
<popey> easier to video using another device tbh
<nik90> taiebot: what popey said ^^
<taiebot> nik90: http://i.imgur.com/xFipyby.png
<nik90> taiebot: oh no my precious app header is cut off
 * nik90 tests
<taiebot> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-rssreader-app/+bug/1359433
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1359433 in Ubuntu RSS Feed Reader App "Shorts app can trigger a bug which break headers of any app " [Undecided,New]
<taiebot> Might be related to what you are seeing in the emulator
<nik90> I cannot reproduce it :/
<nik90> I did everything you did, opened shorts, click on bbc article and then open site
<nik90> the site loaded in the browser and then I returned to the shorts app
<nik90> then I opened the system settings app and all is fine
<taiebot> Have you swiped multiple times ? it happens sometimes after second swipe
<taiebot> You will see shorts app becoming completely black
<nik90> nope
<taiebot> I swear for me its every time could be related to something else
<taiebot> doing  a reboot
<taiebot> Nik90: mm after reboot i did manage to re-produced it. Not on my first try but second link i tried it did triggered.
<nik90> taiebot: I tried several links
<nik90> taiebot: it has been reported as a bug
<nik90> taiebot: maybe someone else can try reproducing it
<popey> nik90: known bug with the header
<nik90> popey: strange, I have only seen that in the emulator
<popey> if an app is killed by app lifecycle and you restart it, it appears under the indicators
<popey> I have seen it on the phone
<nik90> ah ok
<popey> http://popey.mooo.com/screenshots/device-2014-08-18-172928.png
<popey> took a while to find that
<popey> my wall of screenshots is getting a bit big
<taiebot> popey: Only shorts app and webbrowser open and its enough for getting killed by app lifecicle?
<popey> possibly
<nol2> (13:20:26) lubmil [~lubmil@89-67-40-164.dynamic.chello.pl] entered the room.
<nol2> (13:20:26) ***Butt3rfly dances with the sky faerie
<nol2> (13:20:26) MrElendig: and you could argue that all the traditional hydroelectric plants are gravity engines
<nol2> (13:20:26) kirlin left the room (quit: Client Quit).
<nol2> (13:23:00) The account has disconnected and you are no longer in this chat. You will automatically rejoin the chat when the account reconnects.
<nol4> Conversation with ##unix on Thu Aug 21 01:18:19 2014:
<nol4> (01:18:19) The topic for ##unix is: UNIX(R) and Unix-like operating systems support | Don't ask to ask; just ask | Stay on-topic | Be polite, considerate, and patient | Specify your OS name and version | No bots
<nol4> (01:18:19) Topic for ##unix set by Snader_LB at 15:48:41 on 06/29/14
<nol4> (01:18:41) The topic for ##unix is: UNIX(R) and Unix-like operating systems support | Don't ask to ask; just ask | Stay on-topic | Be polite, considerate, and patient | Specify your OS name and version | No bots
<nol4> (01:18:41) Topic for ##unix set by Snader_LB at 15:48:41 on 06/29/14
<nol4> (01:18:57) nol4 left the room (quit: Excess Flood).
<nol4> (01:18:57) The account has disconnected and you are no longer in this chat. You will automatically rejoin the chat when the account reconnects.
<nol4> (01:19:57) The topic for ##unix is: UNIX(R) and Unix-like operating systems support | Don't ask to ask; just ask | Stay on-topic | Be polite, considerate, and patient | Specify your OS name and version | No bots
<nol4> (01:19:57) Topic for ##unix set by Snader_LB at 15:48:41 on 06/29/14
<nol4> (01:19:57) kornbluth.freenode.net: (notice) [freenode-info] why register and identify? your IRC nick is how people know you. http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup
<nol4> (01:20:13) nol left the room (quit: Excess Flood).
<nol4> (01:20:53) nol [~noud@541F8A79.cm-5-8c.dynamic.ziggo.nl] entered the room.
<nol4> (01:21:00) nol4: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup
<nol4> (01:21:00) Cannot send to channel
<jgdx> right
#ubuntu-touch 2014-08-21
<matv1_> so what does Detectable autorepeat not supported mean?
<matv1_> my app runs on the desktp but crashes on the phone with said error..
<matv1_> matv1 fixed it
<Siva> Hello
<dholbach> good morning
<pitti> sil2100, seb128: FYI, please see my last comment on bug 1359191
<ubot5> bug 1359191 in language-pack-touch-es (Ubuntu) "Needs new language packs for projects that enabled langpack translations" [Undecided,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1359191
<pitti> sil2100: so we now can land my branches at any time and without having to wait for launchpad and new langpacks, which should make this whole mess much easier
<seb128> pitti, oh, nice, thanks for doing that ;-)
<pitti> I locally tested the new langpack on the phone; they are building now
<pitti> so if we want to publish a new image today these will pick up the new langpacks
<seb128> great
<nhaines> I'm crossing my fingers for you guys on promotion.
<sil2100> Oh, let me check that
<pitti> sil2100: so if you are keen on cleaning up some silos I think releasing PPA-12 is reasonably safe now
<pitti> argh, except that someone needs to top-approve https://code.launchpad.net/~pitti/unity-scope-scopes/use-langpack/+merge/231403
<pitti> seems robru already tried to unleash it
<oSoMoN> tvoss, hey, have you seen bug #1359251 ? I’m wondering if you could comment to shed a light on how the location service works in this regard?
<ubot5> bug 1359251 in webbrowser-app "[webapps] Denying geolocation permission doesn’t inform the requester of the denial" [High,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1359251
<tvoss> oSoMoN, commented
<oSoMoN> tvoss, I’m not seeing the comment, could it be lp being slow?
<tvoss> oSoMoN, sigh, it ate my comment
<oSoMoN> launchpad eats comments for breakfast
<oSoMoN> and it likes them fresh
<tvoss> oSoMoN, hit refresh
<oSoMoN> tvoss, thanks!
<tvoss> oSoMoN, sure
<tvoss> oSoMoN, I think we should look into how to report the error from qtlocation
<tvoss> oSoMoN, btw: the app has no idea of the trust store or trust prompt interaction -> on purpose :)
<oSoMoN> tvoss, yeah, that’s what I thought, thanks for confirming
<oSoMoN> it really wouldn’t be secure to trust the app with interaction with the trust store, I guess
<tvoss> oSoMoN, yup, we could save all effort in that case
<oSoMoN> tvoss, who would be the right person to assign this bug to, for qtubuntu-sensors?
<tvoss> oSoMoN, unfortunately, me
<Laney> tvoss: please look at my platform-api branch, feature freeze is today
<tvoss> Laney, done, should we get it in a silo?
<Laney> tvoss: sure, that'd be good
<JamesTait> Good morning all; happy Senior Citizens Day! :-D
<wesleymason> Just got pinged on G+ by someone about an issue they're having with the emulator: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2240474
<wesleymason> suggested they might try an i386 device as I've never had good luck with armhf display on this machine, reason I've been testing on my nexus 7
<ogra_> pitti, i think the latest system-settings actually has a wipe/factory-reset option via a dbus interface i wonder if that would be usable
<bzoltan> mvo_: ping
<mvo_> bzoltan: pong
<bzoltan> mvo_: hello there. I have a most likely silly question :) Would it be possible to support the native chroots with click? Like real armhf click chroot
<mvo_> bzoltan: so armhf click chroot on a armhf system you mean?
<bzoltan> mvo_: no, armhf click chroot on an x86 system.
<bzoltan> mvo_:  a real armhf chroot with armhf Qt tools and toolchain
<mvo_> bzoltan: right, and we would run the armhf binaries using something like qemu?
<bzoltan> mvo_: yes, just as pbuilder type of chroots do
<mvo_> bzoltan: I don't have much experience with that, cjwatson or slangasek probably know better why its done the current way (sorry)
<cjwatson> It would probably be disastrously bad because qemu and Qt aren't friends.
<bzoltan> mvo_:  the current way is perfect from the point of performance and practicality ... native toolchain with the target APIs and stuff. That is cool and fine.
<cjwatson> Just as we see with virtual PPAs.
<bzoltan> cjwatson: what would be the offer for building qmake projects?
<cjwatson> We need to fix those to cross-build.
<cjwatson> I'm pretty sure trying to use qemu would wind up being a non-productive time sink debugging issues none of us have any experience with, and that upstream has historically not been able to help with.
<cjwatson> That's been the story with PPAs.
<cjwatson> (Unfortunately; but there you have it ...)
<bzoltan> cjwatson: yes, I can confirm that. Still we should have something for qmake projects. People are desperately trying to figure out all kind of ideas how to make app porting easier when there are hundreds of good apps using qmake.
<pitti> ogra_: yeah, Sergio mentioned that yesterday, that sounds useful
<pitti> ogra_: so perhaps that should get an option to save network connections? (that seems easiest, as the d-bus backend is already running as root I suppose)
<ogra_> pitti, seen my commant on the bugg ?
<cjwatson> bzoltan: I know, just too many things to do ...
<ogra_> why do you need to save it at all ?
<ogra_> *comment
<cjwatson> bzoltan: Just don't think we should go down what's proven to be a rat-hole in the past, that's all
<ogra_> pitti, i could imagine something like: phablet-config factory-reset (calling the dbus function); adb wait-for-device; phablet-network -n /path/to/local/netwrok/file
<ogra_> as a replacement
<bzoltan> cjwatson: what about target specific toolchain + sysroots? I have seen that model working? True, that it is not cheap to maintain.
<ogra_> pitti, that would be what CI or smoke testing use ...
<pitti> ogra_: I'd still like the saving part, so that it's convenient for running tests locall
<pitti> y
<pitti> and we don't have to add another config file
<pitti> ogra_: ah, saw your comment
<ogra_> well, i wonder if you could get the password from NM somehow ...
<cjwatson> bzoltan: Sounds no easier to do that than to fix what we have :)
<cjwatson> bzoltan: And definitely horrific ongoing maintenance costs because it'd be a big impedance mismatch
<bzoltan> cjwatson: Right. Is it easy to understand what it takes to fix what we have?
<ogra_> pitti, after all nm-applet is able to show the password to you, so there must be a way for the pahblet user to get it somehow
<pitti> (replied)
<pitti> ogra_: ah, good point; yeah, I suppose we can read them over -dbus
<ogra_> (via a dbus request)
<pitti> and d-bus too
<ogra_> right
<pitti> (or +dbus?)
<ogra_> heh, der bus iis schon weg
<ogra_> (nena)
 * pitti prefers d-bike
<ogra_> (shirtest pop song ever btw ... 7sec or so )
<pitti> ogra_: so anyway, I think this should be an option
<ogra_> yeah :)
<pitti> ogra_: i. e. either do a full factory reset, or one with maintianing network connections (it's just so convenient and useful)
<ogra_> i'll look into that after i have cracked the package install problem ... (i still have no proper idea here)
<cjwatson> bzoltan: I don't know, sorry, currently trying to prepare to go to a conference and rebranch RTM :)
<pitti> ogra_: oh, I'm happy to work on this, I'd just like to agree on a rough structure and whether it's acceptable to you
<ogra_> pitti, yeah, just a switch to phablet-config factory-reset
<cjwatson> bzoltan: I'll put it on my list for September though
<nik90> tvoss: nice linux voice interview :)
<bzoltan> cjwatson: OK :) thanks
<pitti> ogra_: ok; then you could either use phablet-config factory-reset --keep-network, or phablet-config factory-reset followed by phablet-network (which already exists)
<ogra_> yeah
<pitti> ogra_: or perhaps even more granular: phablet-config save-network / phablet-config factory-reset / phablet-config restore-network ?
<pitti> ogra_: most people wouldn't notice, as they just call adt-run; and for scripts it's more flexible
<ogra_> yeah, sounds good too ... just more to add to the help function though :)
<pitti> ogra_: ok, so perhaps I'll go with that; if we ever want a factory-reset --keep-network it could just re-use those two other building blocks
<pitti> ogra_: thanks! I'll send a summary to the bug
<ogra_> thanks !
<ogra_> :)
<ogra_> glad we could find a solution :)
<pitti> ogra_: sent to the bug
<ogra_> thx
<tvoss> nik90, thank you :)
<tvoss> nik90, did they end up putting my entirely un-geeky desk on the back of the issue?
<nik90> tvoss: there were 2 pictures of you in the article itself..let me check
<nik90> tvoss: oh yes they did!
<nik90> tvoss: wow well organized desk
<tvoss> nik90, well, yeah ... my wife helps by constantly reminding me if it becomes unorganized
<nik90> hehe
 * nik90 cleans his desk
<pitti> ogra_: actually, I suppose the save/restore should go to phablet-network, not phablet-config
<ogra_> hmm, yeah
<pitti> ah no, maybe not
<pitti> while the name sounds like that, the help and implementation doesn't
<ogra_> well, you get restore fro free
<ogra_> if you use phablet-network
<pitti> yeah, restore == phablet-network
<pitti> ogra_: we'll have to craft an NM config file from the nm-cli data (as we can't directly read the files), but that shoudln't be too hard
<ogra_> pitti, no
<ogra_> pitti, we need to use dbus queries to get ssid and key ... thats all
<ogra_> (thats all phablet-network uses actually)
<pitti> it pushes the whole file, with UUID, ipv4/6 methods, and all the other fun bits (coudl also be an ad-hoc network etc.)
<ogra_> phablet-network (restore) only needs these two for its nmcli call
<ogra_> no, dont look at the old code ;)
<pitti> ogra_: I'm looking at phablet-network in bzr+ssh://bazaar.launchpad.net/+branch/phablet-tools/
<ogra_> yes, better look at my MP ;)
<pitti> ogra_: ack, thanks
<ogra_> it still uses the file from the PC ... or a supplied file on the PC as input
<ogra_> but nmcli to set up the network on the device
<pitti> sweet
<ogra_> so only the input chain needs changing
<pitti> https://code.launchpad.net/~ogra/phablet-tools/pahblet-network-drop-root/+merge/230864 ?
<ogra_> yeah
<ogra_> adb shell "nmcli device wifi connect ${SSID} password '${KEY}'"
<pitti> meh, factory reset doesn't work with dual-boot
 * pitti tries with emulator
<pitti> ogra_: oh, phablet-config is python, great; I was afraid having to parse complex D-bus structures as text in shell :)
<pitti> ah no, we do; it runs on the host, not on the device
<ogra_> pitti, heh, yeah
<pitti> ogra_: ok, I figured out the necessary d-bus calls, so it's working (as phablet user) in principle
<ogra_> pitti, feel free to just write some python tool if you want, i can stuff it into some package on the device
<ogra_> i.e. in dbus-property-service or lxc-android-config or so
<pitti> nah, that's fine
<ogra_> k
 * pitti pats his best friend sesd
<pitti> sed
<ogra_> :)
<pitti> wow, what happened to the emulator? it's too fast! :)
<pitti> sergiusens: nice job!
<pitti> does anyone know how I can emulate pressing the power button on the emulator? i. e. for rebooting/switching off?
<ogra_> there is a ctrl key combo i think
<ogra_> pitti, http://developer.android.com/tools/help/emulator.html
<pitti> cheers!
<ogra_> F7 it seems
<pitti> indeed, that works
<pitti> including the "have I held it down long enough now?" effect :)
<ogra_> eeek
 * ogra_ just noticed phablet cant see /userdata 
<ogra_> more dbus stuff to add :(
<pitti> ogra_: ok, so system-setting's "reset" doesn't really
<pitti> it keeps network, time zone, locale, doesn't bring back the wizard, etc (at least in dual-boot and emulator)
<pitti> and it's not actually using the recovery method
<pitti> ah, no /cache/recovery in the emulator, so nevermind
<ogra_> right, talk to kenvandine ... he wrote that bit iirc
<pitti> gdbus call --system -d com.canonical.SystemImage -o /Service -m com.canonical.SystemImage.FactoryReset
<seb128> jgdx, there is an issue with the ubuntu-system-settings changes you landed yesterday, you can't wrap translatable strings like you did, gettext doesn't handle it and make a different string to translate for each line
<pitti> argh, again? didn't I just fix that a week ago?
<pitti> https://code.launchpad.net/~pitti/ubuntu-system-settings/i18n/+merge/230062
<pitti> jibel, brendand: do you happen to have a device which you can factory-reset? it apparenlty doesn't work on dual-boot, but I need to get somethign verified
<pitti> :q
<pitti> or om26er?
<om26er> pitti, yes, I have a cleanly flashed device, with its on 197 at this moment
<pitti> om26er: so could you do the wizard etc., maybe change language or time zone, then phablet-shell, and run "gdbus call --system -d com.canonical.SystemImage -o /Service -m com.canonical.SystemImage.FactoryReset"
<jibel> pitti, I have one running 202
<pitti> om26er: that shoudl reset everything, i. e. next boot starts with wizard again and it doesn't have network or your files
<om26er> pitti, ok, will report back
<pitti> om26er: cheers!
<jibel> pitti, the phone rebooted after gdbus call, the wizard started and didn't know anything about the previous settings (language, lock mode, network)
<jibel> it looks like the reset was successful
<om26er> pitti, that reset the device yes..
<jgdx> seb128, ah, right. There's a fix for that coming[1]. Thanks, though, didn't know that. [1] https://code.launchpad.net/~jonas-drange/ubuntu-system-settings/1357393-fix/+merge/231347#diff-line-257
<seb128> jgdx, thanks
<pitti> jibel, om26er; très bien, thanks!
<pitti> jibel, om26er: that ran as phablet, not root, right? (phablet-shell, not "adb shell")
<om26er> pitti, yes
<facundobatista> Hola!
<jibel> pitti, yes as phablet
<ogra_> sergiusens, one more https://code.launchpad.net/~ogra/phablet-tools/phablet-tools-phablet-config-changes/+merge/231711
<sergiusens> ogra_: you own phablet-tools now!
<ogra_> haha
<ogra_> if i own it, can i re-write it in shell ?
<ogra_> :P
<ogra_> sergiusens, wahetver you do, dont top approve yet, first dbus-property-service needs to land
<ogra_> (which waits for traincon-0
<ogra_> )
<sergiusens> ogra_: well it needs a silo and testing anyways
<ogra_> that too
<sergiusens> so I can top approve all I want :-P
<ogra_> which is tricky ... i dont want to land adbd yet
<ogra_> people testing need to install the deb
<sergiusens> ogra_: btw, I bet you have cached mediascanner data
<ogra_> oh, beacuse of music-app working ?
<ogra_> well, mediascanner is running happily ... no crashes today
<ogra_> not sure how much it caches ... i have 32G of music on SD ... might indeed all come from the cache
<sergiusens> ogra_: they do
<sergiusens> ogra_: wipe flo or mako and see
<sergiusens> ogra_: maybe the scope dropped it and actually needed it :-P
<ogra_> yeah
<ogra_> well, i imagined music app might use curl to pull album art
<ogra_> or is that downloaded lower in the stack ? i.e. mediacanner
<nik90> I heard the album art was pulled by thumbnailer and not music app directly
<sergiusens> ogra_: media scanner uses grilo and music app uses the media sanner
<ogra_> interesting
<sergiusens> nik90: ogra_ they used to use grilo directly (when arch any), now they just use the qml bindings
<sergiusens> so it's impossible for it to be a music app problem
<ogra_> oh, i never claimed it was !
<ogra_> :)
<ogra_> but removing/adding the libs changes behavior ... so it influences something
 * ogra_ just wants to know if he needs to seed the libs or one of them :) 
<nik90> may be it influences thumbnailer then
<ogra_> though seems tvoss answered that question for curl already ;)
<nik90> ogra_: check out silo-3 which has thumbnailer which failed to build for some reason
<tvoss> ogra_, curl has to be around, yes :)
<ogra_> tvoss, right, now the question is "just around" or "part of the framework" :)
<gg> updated to trusty and cant open chrome
<ogra_> if i seed it in sdk-libs it becomes a piece of our framework ... if i seed it in touch it will "just be there"
<ogra_> gg, chrome doesnt run on the phone ...
<tvoss> ogra_, well ... I'm fine with magically there
<ogra_> tvoss, right, but if other infra pieces use it we would want it in the framework
<gg> ?
<ogra_> gg,  this is the IRC channel for ubuntu on phones
<gg> o
<ogra_> go to #ubuntu for support :)
<thelionroars> gg, gg :P
<gg> exited as you were recommending where i need visit
<ogra_> go to #ubuntu for support :)
<gg> thx
<ogra_> np
<sergiusens> ogra_: tvoss|afk shouldn't be part of the framework directly; the libs that use it should just depend on it
<ogra_> right and i have the feeling we are somewhere missing a dep
<ogra_> sergiusens, for some bits that isnt possible btw ... i.e. some unpackaged pieces
<sergiusens> ogra_: yeah, but for this case it should be
<ogra_> right
<sergiusens> u1db is a different story
<sergiusens> if the qml bindings for it are not in the sdk-libs then something has gone wrong
<ogra_> yeah, i start to think U1DB doesnt actually cause the issues here
<ogra_> that lib only provides C bindings ... not sure if there is another C++ one
<ogra_> or a qtu1db
<ogra_> :)
<ogra_> your empty albumart dir kind of points to curl though
<ogra_> i bet it fills up if you install the lib
<sergiusens> ogra_: yup, qtu1db
 * sergiusens tries
<ogra_> lol, and i was just guessing
<pmcgowan> ogra_, so that libu1db is not really used by the sdk correct? that only makes sense
<pmcgowan> and libcurl should have something in platform depending on it no?
<ogra_> pmcgowan, right, but curl seems to be used by "something"
<ogra_> preferably that something should have a package dependency
<pmcgowan> agreed
<ogra_> but I'm fine with temporary seeding it
<pmcgowan> can you find with rdepends magic?
<ogra_> a dependency tool to find a missing dependency would be cool indeed :)
<pmcgowan> lol
<ogra_> no, i cant really :)
<pmcgowan> yeah
<pmcgowan> maybe you can reply to the list again as everyone is panicing ;)
<ogra_> panicing ? we rolled back the change, they have time to inspect the issue
<sergiusens> pmcgowan:  ogra_ installing the curl lib and restarting the mediascanner brought me back my scope artwork
<ogra_> yeah
<ogra_> so it might be mediascanner that actually need the dep
<pmcgowan> ogra_, folks worried we are removing u1db from the sdk
<pmcgowan> not sure why
<jgdx> anyone know the difference between these two lines? (Cmake) http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/8105986/
<dobey> jgdx: the second REQUIRED in the second line, is invalid
<dobey> jgdx: you probably just want pkg_check_module() for the second line, as well
<dobey> jgdx: http://cmake.org/cmake/help/v2.8.8/cmake.html#module:FindPkgConfig
<jgdx> dobey, so that's most likely a copy paste gone bad?
<nik90> pmcgowan: (as one of the panickers), I think we saw libu1db, ignored the lib, and read u1db being removed from the seeds which worried us since click packages don't really allow specifying the dependencies an app needs. And removing u1db would be disastrous for our apps.
<dobey> weird if so. probably just a misunderstanding of REQUIRED flag
<pmcgowan> nik90, indeed ;)
<jgdx> dobey, anyway, thanks. That conclusion seems to fit my current woes
<Jouke> With ubuntu touch on a nexus 7, does it run kernel by canonical or does it use the android kernel?
<Chipaca> charles: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/8106246/
<ogra_> Jouke, it uses a patched and changed kernel built by canonical, based on the android source
<Chipaca> charles: see line 24, “setting hardware wakeup time to 2014-08-21 13:03:55 for ubuntu push client”
<Chipaca> charles: see no line(s) at 13:03:*
<Chipaca> charles: it only woke up when i did so manually
<charles> Chipaca, that's worrying -- the lines at 24 - 26 look correct
<Chipaca> charles: for my use case i don't care (no network => nothing to do), but the clock might think differently
<Chipaca> charles: if this is a mako bug it's probably no biggie (maybe this is why it doesn't deep sleep if a sim is in); if it affects other devices, then probably yes
<Chipaca> charles: would you have other devices to test with?
<Chipaca> i'm afraid all i have are twin makos
<charles> my n4 is all I have to test with
<Chipaca> ok, i'll pester sergiusens as i know he has some other ones
<charles> tvoss|afk, does http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~charlesk/powerd/add-hardware-alarms/view/head:/src/wakeup.cpp#L54 look correct to you?
 * Chipaca grins at sergiusens 
<sergiusens> Chipaca: charles have a deb or silo I can install?
<Chipaca> sergiusens: yes
<Chipaca> sergiusens: gimme a sec
<Chipaca> sergiusens: silo 10's ppa
<Chipaca> sergiusens: has the powerd bits
<ogra_> charles, dednick, thanks for the clock fix ... would it be possible to make the UI ask for the updated time directly after the screen wakes up ? it still takes about a minute for me til indicator and lock screen update after resume
<sergiusens> Chipaca: anything simple to test?
<Elleo> danilos: heya, just finished reviewing your branch; found a couple of small issues that I've commented on in the MR, as soon as those are fixed I think it should be good to go :)
<charles> sergiusens, if you enable POWERD_DEBUG=1 in powerd's upstart job, you can watch syslog to confirm what powerd's doing wrt hardware wakeups
<charles> sergiusens, along the same lines as Chipaca's pastebin link from 10m ago
<sergiusens> charles: thanks
<Chipaca> sergiusens: and let me get you a dbus call to do the thing, unless you want to build push from my poller branch
<sergiusens> Chipaca: no, but a push-client binary would be good regardless
<danilos> Elleo, cool, thanks, I'll fix them later tonight
<Elleo> danilos: great, thanks very much :)
<Chipaca> sergiusens: gdbus call -y -d com.canonical.powerd -o /com/canonical/powerd -m com.canonical.powerd.requestWakeup potato $(($(date +%s) + 120))
<Chipaca> sergiusens: and disable networking on the device
<Chipaca> sergiusens: and unplug it
<Chipaca> sergiusens: and whatever else is needed for it to reach deep sleep before the 120 seconds are over
<Chipaca> sergiusens: (the "disable networking" is not about deep sleep, it's about the bug, so do that also)
<Jouke> Can one mount a usb-stick to ubuntu touch? can one use it as a real linux device or are there specific limitation I need to think about?
<charles> ogra_, could you file an indicator-datetime ticket for that, assign it to  me, and I'll look at it in a week or so
<ogra_> charles, cool ... yeah, not urgent or anything
<charles> ogra_, ack, I just want to make sure it gets files so I don't forget about it
<tvoss|afk> Chipaca, do you pass a relative or absolute wakeup time?
<charles> tvoss|afk, the call to _set_relative_to_with_behavior() is at http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~charlesk/powerd/add-hardware-alarms/view/head:/src/wakeup.cpp#L54
<tvoss|afk> charles, sure, but you just hand down the time from the exposed function
<ogra_> Jouke, while the default behavior of the phone will not be much different to android or IOS, when you swithc it to developer mode you will find a totally normal ubuntu underneath, and indeed you can hack it up in any direction you want :) (i heard about people running a tomcat apache setup on a ubuntu touch nexus4)
<Jouke> ogra_: ok, that sounds really interesting :)
<dednick> charles: hi. re that clock fix. I'm still seeing a bit of odd behaviour. this morning i switched screen on and it was 9:30pm for a few seconds.
<dednick> charles: it seems that the clock stops updating every minute after awhile as well. I put some trace logging in indicator-datetime header update. http://paste.ubuntu.com/8106415/ and you can see that it's skipping minutes.
<dednick> i pluggined phone into usb at 13:46, which is why it's updating now.
<dednick> i haven't seen it skip more than 2-3 minutes so far though.
<dednick> charles: but that did take all night to reproduce.
<Cimi> mterry, on the checkable, do you think it will work? I am quite confused with those bi-directional things
<Cimi> mterry, I am thinking about the case when you activate/deactivate the check setting while the backend still is loading
<mterry> Cimi, I think so.  If the inner gets clicked, it changer outer, which changes inner to same, but stops there
<mterry> Cimi, shouldn't be possible due to dbus activation, I wouldn't think...
<Cimi> mterry, because I remember I was having issues with bi directional bindings
<Cimi> mterry, if situation now is fine, good, but just because of a signal?
<mterry> Cimi, specifically with a race condition with the backend?
<Cimi> mterry, no, just aligning them across multiple places
<mterry> But by the time the user sees this page, I would think the backend would be fine
<mterry> Ah
<Cimi> mterry, if you had wizard and settings running at the same time
<Cimi> I honestly don't know :)
<mterry> Cimi, I think it's fine...  I didn't test settings running at same time, but I did test wizard and confirmed the backend was seeing change
<Cimi> mterry, that's good enough
<Cimi> mterry, as long as the final change arrives on the system settings
<Cimi> mterry, either true or false
<Cimi> mterry, otherwise we need to fix also the system settings checkable component
<Cimi> mterry, it was plugins/security-privacy/diagnostics/DiagnosticsCheckEntry.qml
<Cimi> and/or the new one for location
<mterry> Let me test real quick
<Cimi> mterry, pls also check code of that checkable inside the system settings, I doubt it was updated...
<mterry> Cimi, that's what I'm doing
<Cimi> mterry, also, update import Ubuntu.Components.ListItems to 1.0
<nerochiaro> cjwatson: quick question for when you have a moment: is there a way to change the directory where "click chroot create" will create the chroots in ?
<mterry> Cimi, oh?
<mterry> Cimi, what does that get us?
<cjwatson> nerochiaro: No
<cjwatson> nerochiaro: Though you can always make /var/lib/schroot/chroots a symlink to somewhere else if you have space issues or something
<nerochiaro> cjwatson: yeah, that's the issue. does the target dir need to have specific permissions or owners ?
<Cimi> mterry, to make sure we get all the fixes if they fix those components
<cjwatson> nerochiaro: I don't recall.  root:root 0755 would be safe as that's the current ownership/perms of /var/lib/schroot/chroots
<nerochiaro> cjwatson: thank you
<saidinesh5> Elleo: any updates on maliit cleanup?
<nerochiaro> cjwatson: i tried what you suggested a minute ago but chroot creation fails as in this pastebin: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/8106573/
<nerochiaro> cjwatson: anything obviously wrong ?
<cjwatson> nerochiaro: You probably have that on a different filesystem that's mounted either noexec or nodev, as the error from debootstrap suggests.  Check /etc/fstab
<nerochiaro> cjwatson: it's a diff ext4 filesystem mounted as "defaults"
<nerochiaro> cjwatson: what is debootstrap looking for ? I can options that are needed to fstab
<cjwatson> nerochiaro: It's trying to run "mknod /var/lib/schroot/chroots/click-ubuntu-sdk-13.10-armhf/test-dev-null c 1 3"
<Elleo> saidinesh5: do you mean in terms of memory usage?
<saidinesh5> Elleo: more like the changes you wanted to upstream so that i can at least see the vkb :P
<Elleo> saidinesh5: ah right, we haven't got anything upstream, but we have synced upstream with our packages now
<Elleo> I'm not sure it'll make any difference to your problems though
<saidinesh5> packages?
<MacSlow> tsdgeos, dandrader: I've updated https://code.launchpad.net/~macslow/unity8/fix-1348092/+merge/228090 again, but now it needs https://code.launchpad.net/~macslow/unity8/qmltest-tweak-for-1354406-workaround/+merge/231687 to land in trunk before the former.
<Elleo> saidinesh5: yeah, the maliit-framework, libmaliit*, etc. packages in utopic are based on the latest git version of maliit
<Elleo> saidinesh5: plus our patches for building with qt5.3, gcc 4.9, etc.
<saidinesh5> Ahh
<Elleo> saidinesh5: they were 3 or 4 months behind maliit HEAD previously
<saidinesh5> ohh
<saidinesh5> nah
<Elleo> I don't think it'll make much difference for you though
<saidinesh5> i doubt that changes anything for me
<saidinesh5> i mean i m on maliit HEAD
<Elleo> I've got no idea why things aren't showing up for you
<charles> dednick, it's okay if it skips minutes overnight when the phone is suspended
<Elleo> saidinesh5: if I get a bit of time next weekend I'll have a bit of a play with the default maliit plugins and see if I can reproduce your issue
<saidinesh5> aye thanks Elleo
<charles> dednick, but ogra mentioned the failure-to-update when the screen comes back on too, I agree that one's frustrating
<dednick> charles: ok
<dednick> charles: but why does it skip?
<charles> dednick, (as long suspend is actually what's happening in the pastebin, that is... )
<charles> dednick, I'll leave running overnight tonight and see if I get the same behavior
<charles> dednick, I don't know why there are skips in that pastebin, e.g. lines 23-25 --
<charles> dednick, next thing I'd look at is adding a debug message to clock-live.cpp's restart_minute_timer() and on_minute_timer_reached() functions to make sure the periodic timer is working
<nerochiaro> cjwatson: i mounted the partition with defaults,dev,exec but I still get the same problem. anything else you can think of that I can add to that fstab line ?
<cjwatson> nerochiaro: no, sorry, you'll have to dig into why mknod is failing.  Try running that manually to confirm, and perhaps under strace
<cjwatson> nerochiaro: (and under sudo, obviously)
<nerochiaro> cjwatson: ok. i'll try that. thanks for the help so far
<mterry> tedg, so that location-detection-enabled property on indicator-location...  it's a bug that it resets on boot, right?
<tedg> charles, ^
<mterry> Cimi, updated location-page branch.  Works for me, but I'm not sure what you wanted fixed in the system-settings.  You mentioned diagnostics, but I'm not changing anything about the diagnostics setting (that's not a checkbox per design anymore)
<tedg> mterry, NSA requirement ;-)
<mterry> tedg, heh
<Cimi> mterry, I just wanted to make sure that if we work on a particular setting, the counterpart in the system settings will work fine as well
<Cimi> mterry, so if we touch location, location page in settings
<Cimi> same for diagnostics/bug report
<charles> ogra_, dednick, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/indicator-datetime/+bug/1359802
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1359802 in indicator-datetime (Ubuntu) "header's timestamp can take a minute to update after screen turned on" [High,Triaged]
<charles> mterry, tedg, indicator-location gets that setting from the location service via a call to ua_location_service_controller_query_status()
<charles> tvoss|afk, are those settings supposed to be sticky between boots? ^
<mterry> Cimi, that page in settings isn't even exposed yet, but I fixed a small label bug with it.  Otherwise seems fine.  Please review again
<charles> tvoss|afk, that is, doesn't the location service preserve that?
<tvoss|afk> charles, nope, open todo on my plate
<charles> tvoss|afk, ack, ty for the answer :)
<charles> mterry, so yes. ^
<mterry> charles, tvoss|afk: ok, as long as someone is on it  :)
<Cimi> mterry, the setting is not preserved after reboot...
<Cimi> mterry, I did disable location during wizard, booted, checked indicators (disabled), rebooted -> setting is on
<mterry> Cimi, right, it's a known bug, see above ^
<Cimi> mterry, ok I see
<Cimi> mterry, shall we approve something that doesn't work because of backend?
<Cimi> or wait for backend to fix?
<mterry> Cimi, I'd rather not block this on a backend bug
<mterry> Cimi, I got the impression that it was important for this HERE T&C to land soon, and it doesn't make sense to show it without the accompanying toggle I don't htink
<Cimi> mterry, that is quite fine
<Cimi> mterry, the fact you disable location, reboot, is there... :D
<mterry> Cimi, yeah it's a bug for sure
<mterry> Cimi, I mean you have the same bug with the indicator right now.  Not like we're suddenly exposing this to the user
<Cimi> mterry, text on the t&c is too small
<mterry> Cimi, yeah, I note that in my description
<Cimi> haven't read that yet :D
<mterry> Cimi, I'm honestly not sure how to increase the default text of a webview
<mterry> *text size
<mterry> Cimi, :)
<Cimi> mterry, css
<mterry> Cimi, but how do you load that into the webview?
 * Cimi thinks
<nannaniel> Question... I have ported ubuntu-touch to the d2att and all .img are in my out directory. How i make a flashable zip or simply how i flash that thing ? anyone ?
<Cimi> mterry, using webview.html and appending html code containing CSS
<Cimi> prepending sorry
<Cimi> mterry, webview.loadHtml
<mterry> Cimi, hrm, but I wanted to avoid modifying the html files they give us
<mterry> Cimi, ah...
<Cimi> mterry, you don't, you prepend...
<mterry> Cimi, I'll look at that after lunch
<Cimi> mterry, another issue with the branch is removing the label about location in bug reporting page
<Cimi> mterry, rest is fine on that
<mterry> Cimi, oddly enough the design still has that text there.  I'll poke them about it
<pitti> robru, sil2100: FYI, the missing branch got top-approved for landing silo-12 (Rob's previous attempt failed due to that)
<robru> pitti: thanks
<pitti> "My Roll" in the video scope -- what does that mean?
<pitti> (trying to complete translations)
<pitti> like, "my collection of videos"?
<Cimi> mterry, another issue, I enable t&c, click on terms and condition link, then back after it loads the webpage, then I click continue -> it clears
<mterry> Cimi, what clears?
<Cimi> mterry, the settings in the page
<Cimi> location page
<mterry> Cimi, the T&C checkbox?  interesting, haven't seen that
<Cimi> mterry, happens with back
<dobey> where's the source for the 7digital scope?
<jgdx> greyback_, hey, how's it going?
<nik90> ogra_: can I flash image #202 by ubuntu-device-flash --channel=ubuntu-touch/devel-proposed -b 202 ?
<nik90> ogra_: I need to do some location service testing which doesnt work on 203
<ogra_> not -b
<ogra_> --revision=202
<nik90> ah thnx
<ogra_> (or perhaps without the = )
<greyback_> jgdx: coming along :) Should have something reasonable tomorrow
<jgdx> greyback_, nice :) Let me know if you need an additional set of eyes
<greyback_> jgdx: will do
<jgdx> kenvandine, can you take a look at https://code.launchpad.net/~jonas-drange/ubuntu-system-settings/1357393-fix/+merge/231347 ?
<kfbjdkx> hi
<Cimi> mterry, commented https://code.launchpad.net/~mterry/ubuntu-system-settings/location-page/+merge/231622
<Cimi> mterry, I never said to use a frame, we misunderstood...
<Cimi> mterry, my original idea was to prepend the html string
<mterry> Cimi, ah, to read the contents of the file?
<Cimi> mterry, yeah
<Cimi> mterry, I fixed my comment
<Cimi> mterry, using a normal Label would be cool
<labsin> hi all, I'm trying to run ubuntu-emulator (from Utopic) and I get just a black screen. The error I get somewhere is libGL error: failed to load driver: swrast. With LD_DEBUG I get /usr/lib/i386-linux-gnu/dri/swrast_dri.so: error: symbol lookup error: undefined symbol: __driDriverGetExtensions_swrast (fatal)
<Cimi> mterry, if doesn't work we can try with the second approach
<Cimi> mterry, otherwise who cares, holidays! :D (jokin)
<labsin> with ati drivers
<mterry> Cimi, yeah I like using the label if we can...  let me see
<jgdx> awe_, hi, if a ofono property is [optional], who is it optional to? Phones/sims?
<jgdx> s/a/an, s/who/to whom
<jgdx> load scipts/mandatory_spell_and_grammar_checker.pl
<awe_> jgdx, can you be more specific?
<awe_> which prop?
<awe_> and interface?
<jgdx> awe_, yeah, the ModemTechnologies in the radiosettings interface
<awe_> so the property *should* always be there...
<awe_> where is it marked [optional]?
<awe_> doc?
<jgdx> awe_, https://github.com/rilmodem/ofono/blob/master/doc/radio-settings-api.txt
<jgdx> L57
<awe_> ah, so my guess it that it's marked as optional as a modem driver may or may not provide it
<awe_> our rilmodem impl always provides it
<jgdx> phew
<awe_> ofono can be used with other native modem drivers which may not
 * awe_ likes easy questions that don't require any follow-up work
<jgdx> awe_, now, about my taxes
<awe_> move to some island dude
<awe_> s/some/some other/
<jgdx> islands in Norway are like bizarro isle of mans
<jgdx> anyway, thanks awe_
<awe_> np
<matv1> haha finally a new promoted image and my gf breaks it within 5 minutes :D
<matv1> she is like that :)
<nik90> matv1: what did she break?
<matv1> lol dont worry none of yours ;)
<matv1> she got native 2048 to freeze and then it went frm bad to worse
<matv1> had a look at the log but couldnt make much of it
<matv1> no matter. I just thought it funny
<matv1> And myself, i am seeing much new goodness! thnx everyone
<nik90> hehe
<jgdx> if I update to #203, will phablet-shell work like before?
<kenvandine> jgdx, will do
<jgdx> kenvandine, thanks
<kenvandine> https://code.launchpad.net/~ken-vandine/ubuntu-system-settings/security_privacy_tests/+merge/231672
<kenvandine> jgdx, ^^ can you take a look at that?
<jgdx> kenvandine, sure
<Wellark> Is LP broken or do I need special powers to set bug tags?
<popey> Wellark: example bug?
<jgdx> kenvandine, one comment on a small issue
<Wellark> popey: can't set tags to any of them
<jgdx> you need more karma
<Wellark> popey: I can click on the edit tags, then write to the field, but when hitting "confirm" I see a spinner for a short time and then it just bounces the checkbox back
<tedg> alexabreu, Hey, I was looking at my webapp's ~/.local/share/$(appid)/ dir and it looks like there are a bunch of caches in there.
<tedg> alexabreu, Shouldn't they go in ~/.cache/$(appid) ?
<Wellark> jgdx: 3855 is not enough?
<kenvandine> jgdx, so using Eventually there is safe considering those are functions that are called on cleanup?
<popey> Wellark: wfm
<kenvandine> jgdx, i noticed in other areas that we reset gsettings values on cleanup there were sleeps
<jgdx> kenvandine, I know, I'm changing that :p
<kenvandine> cool
<jgdx> kenvandine, safe how?
<jgdx> no cleaning up properly?
<kenvandine> i was worried it would exit before the setting was synced to disk
<jgdx> ah – it seems to clean up fine for my branch
<kenvandine> gsettings can do that
<kenvandine> but shouldn't be a problem if there's a glib mainloop somewhere
<jgdx> if get_value reads from disk, it will wait ~10 seconds for that
<jgdx> Wellark, :) plenty!
<Wellark> jgdx: ok, maybe it's just a timeout issue then
<Wellark> LP is running a bit slow
<Wellark> popey: could you try to add touch_2014_08_28 tag to this bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/indicator-network/+bug/1343341
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1343341 in indicator-network (Ubuntu) "/usr/lib/arm-linux-gnueabihf/indicator-network/indicator-network-service:6:__gnu_cxx::__verbose_terminate_handler:__cxxabiv1::__terminate:std::terminate:__cxxabiv1::__cxa_throw:core::dbus::Bus::send_with_reply_and_block_for_at_most" [Critical,New]
<Wellark> just doesn't work for me
<dobey> Wellark: you probably don't have perms to set status on ubuntu bugs
<kenvandine> jgdx, eventually doesn't work for me...
<kenvandine> TypeError: Eventually is only usable with attributes that have a wait_for function or callable objects.
<Wellark> and this one would need rtm14 and touch_2014_08_21 just for the lulz
<popey> Wellark: i cant!
<Wellark> https://bugs.launchpad.net/indicator-network/+bug/1341548
<popey> i can add touch
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1341548 in indicator-network (Ubuntu RTM) "Online detection does not work with confined apps on Nexus 4" [Critical,In progress]
<popey> hah, you cant use underscores
<Wellark> dobey: I'm a member of ~ubuntu-bugcontrol
<Wellark> somebody should probably tell olli
<popey> look at the bug now
<popey> knock yourself out
<Wellark> popey: thanks for debugging!
<popey> np
<Wellark> I will send an email to appropriate list
 * popey goes back to shooting people
<popey> uh, in a game
<jgdx> kenvandine, woops, it's like this http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/8109170/
<Wellark> 23:52  * popey goes back to shooting people   <-- My kind of a manager!
<jgdx> kenvandine, there's an example of that in test_reset, but used for dbus calls
<kenvandine> jgdx, excellent!
<jgdx> \o/
<olli> Wellark, popey, LP tags?
<jgdx> I'm killing sleep in test_cellular as well, though that suite needs tons of love to even approach sane
 * olli grumbles
<Wellark> olli: see my email
<Wellark> I was probably first one trying to add those tags then \o/
<pmcgowan> Wellark, you are still here, thats probably not a good sign for my apn stuff
<Wellark> pmcgowan: relax. I have enough beer
 * pmcgowan is really worried
<Wellark> ;)
<Wellark> olli: could you ACK the revised tags, so I can start adding them in mass?
<olli> Wellark, are they copnfirmed to be working?
<kenvandine> jgdx, i might need to make my sim lock branch depend on your branch with the cool dual sim magic :)
<Wellark> olli: yes, see here: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/indicator-network/+bug/1343341
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1343341 in indicator-network (Ubuntu) "/usr/lib/arm-linux-gnueabihf/indicator-network/indicator-network-service:6:__gnu_cxx::__verbose_terminate_handler:__cxxabiv1::__terminate:std::terminate:__cxxabiv1::__cxa_throw:core::dbus::Bus::send_with_reply_and_block_for_at_most" [Critical,New]
<Wellark> olli: I've added touch-2014-08-28 to that one
<Wellark> or actually popey added it
<jgdx> kenvandine, do you need anything to help that?
<kenvandine> jgdx, not sure yet
<jgdx> or, is there anything I can do to help
<jgdx> kenvandine, let me know
<jgdx> I'm going to eod
<kenvandine> jgdx, good night
<mterry> Cimi, what is in your /usr/share/ubuntu/settings/wizard/qml/Pages/ folder?
<Cimi> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8109419/
<Cimi> mterry,
<Cimi> should be fine
<mterry> Cimi, yeah looks right
<Cimi> I gotta go now :(
<mterry> Cimi, that video makes it look like you always get two location pages
<mterry> Cimi, ok
<Cimi> it'd quite late
<mterry> Cimi, aha!  I reproduced by doing exactly what you did, thanks
<Cimi> cool :)
<Wellark> how do I easily test an app againsta a aa policy group?
<Wellark> jdstrand: around? --^
<Wellark> I have a binary and a qml file which I would like to test against the ubuntu/1.2/connectivity policygroup
<Wellark> running from a command line on the phone
<jdstrand> Wellark: is it a gui app or command line?
<Wellark> jdstrand: well, both. I can launch the qml app with qmlscene
<Wellark> but the c++ is command line
<jdstrand> ok, you need to launch them differently
<Wellark> jdstrand: btw, is there a way for a library component to check if the app utilizing the library has declared a certain policygroup?
<Wellark> jdstrand: yes
<jdstrand> first thing, find the profile name. eg: sudo aa-status | grep <"name" in click manifest>
<Wellark> I don't have a click manifest
<jdstrand> Wellark: not yet. we will have a file perm query api soon though
<Wellark> jdstrand: sweet
<jdstrand> Wellark: well, it will take some fiddling to get to work if you don't already have policy
<Wellark> so, no magic I can pass to aa-exec to specify the policygroups on the fly?
<jdstrand> Wellark: but the basic idea is for cli: aa-exec -p <apparmor profile name> -- your cmd here ...
<jdstrand> you could use aa-easyprof
<jdstrand> let me get you the bug
<Wellark> $ aa-exec -p connectivity a.out
<Wellark> aa-exec: ERROR: profile 'connectivity' does not exist
<Wellark> jdstrand: ^
<jdstrand> I demonstrated the technique of using aa-easyprof to generate an apparmor profile for webbrowser-app in a bug
<Wellark> I would just want to run the executable with an existing apparmor profile
<jdstrand> bug 1356516
<ubot5> bug 1356516 in webbrowser-app (Ubuntu) "consider shipping apparmor profile for webbrowser-app" [Wishlist,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1356516
<jdstrand> Wellark: you have a choice
<jdstrand> Wellark: you can either take an existing profile and modify it to be able to run your program
<jdstrand> Wellark: or generate a profile using aa-easyprof, then loading that into the kernel
<jdstrand> Wellark: which do you want to try and I'll tell you what to do
<Wellark> jdstrand: the existing profile (which you created) should already be enough to run the program. I just want to verify that this is infact the case by running an example program which requires that profile
<Wellark> this is for bug 1341548
<ubot5> bug 1341548 in indicator-network (Ubuntu RTM) "Online detection does not work with confined apps on Nexus 4" [Critical,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1341548
<Wellark> I now have everything API wise in a silo ready to be landed, I just need to quickly verify that the profile works
<jdstrand> the only app I know now that uses connectivity is perhaps dekko and it is proken
<jdstrand> broken
<jdstrand> lets go the aa-easyprof route. it is easy
<Wellark> sure.
 * Wellark brb
<jdstrand> Wellark: aa-easyprof --policy-version=1.2 --policy-vendor=ubuntu -t ubuntu-sdk --policy-groups=connectivity --template-var="@{APP_ID_DBUS}=foo" --template-var="@{APP_PKGNAME_DBUS}=foo" --template-var="@{APP_PKGNAME}=foo" --template-var="@{CLICK_DIR}=/tmp/foo" --template-var="@{APP_VERSION}=0.1" --profile-name=foo > /tmp/foo.profile
<jdstrand> Wellark: sudo apparmor_parser -r /tmp/foo.profile
<jdstrand> Wellark: aa-exec -p foo -- <path to binary>
<Wellark> jdstrand: ok
<Wellark> this is the "easy" version? :)
<jdstrand> Wellark: we might have to make a change to /tmp/foo.profile
<jdstrand> well, the other to copying a file and modifying it
<jdstrand> here we generate a profile on the fly
<jdstrand> the easiest would be if you had a click already :)
<Wellark> :)
<jdstrand> Wellark: before you run that, in another window, do 'tail -f /var/log/syslog | grep DEN'
<Wellark> jdstrand: ack
<Wellark> jdstrand:
<Wellark> $ aa-exec -p /tmp/foo.profile -- ./a.out
<Wellark> aa-exec: ERROR: profile '/tmp/foo.profile' does not exist
<jdstrand> use -p foo
<Wellark> $ ls /tmp/foo.profile
<Wellark> /tmp/foo.profile
<jdstrand> /tmp/foo.profile is the policy file that you compile and load into the kernel
<jdstrand> 'foo' is the profile name
<Wellark> oh, right
<Wellark> I missed a step
<jdstrand> (--profile-name=foo)
<Wellark> ok. now it's running
<jdstrand> nice
<jdstrand> no denials?
<Wellark> and no denials and I'm getting the signals \o/
<jdstrand> \o/
<jdstrand> now for a gui app, you'll use: aa-exec -p foo -- qmlscene --desktop_file_hint=path_to_.desktop ...
<Wellark> jdstrand: now, if I just want to double check
<Wellark> I could run it again starting from aa-easyprof
<jdstrand> however, you'll want to adjust the CLICK_DIR to point to the directory with the qml file
<Wellark> and leave out --policygroups=connectivity
<jdstrand> (or put the file in /tmp/foo
<Wellark> and then witness denials in syslog, right?
<jdstrand> )
<jdstrand> you should see denials then, yes
<jdstrand> Wellark: I forgot to mention-- you can prove to yourself that when the app is running, it is under confinement with 'sudo aa-status | grep foo'
<jdstrand> Wellark: if you see (<pid>), then <pid> is running under that profile
<Wellark> jdstrand: now I got
<Wellark> $ CLICKDIR=`pwd` aa-exec -p foo -- qmlscene --desktop_file_hint=/usr/share/applications/dialer-app.desktop example_networking_status.qml
<Wellark> qmlscene: failed to check version of file 'example_networking_status.qml', could not open...
<Wellark> and two denials
<Wellark> jdstrand: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/8109610/
<Wellark> maybe the arguments got mixed up or something
<Wellark> jdstrand: nope, those are denials of the open() call
<jdstrand> ok, we can fix that with a other easyprof args
<Wellark> I'm running this in /home/phablet
<Wellark> so yeah
<Wellark> naturally a confined app doesn't have access there
<Wellark> anyway, based on that a.out
<Wellark> I'm confident that it will work
<Wellark> as the QML module uses the exact same library beneath
<jdstrand> can you add: --read-path=/usr/share/applications/ --read-path=/home/phablet/example_networking_status.qml
<Wellark> jdstrand: well, sure. why not
<jdstrand> oh it there are additional files besides the qml, use --read-path=/usr/share/applications/ --read-path=/home/phablet/
<Wellark> let's try it all the way
<jdstrand> s/oh it/oh if/
<Wellark> no, not additionals
<jdstrand> ok, then the first should be enough
<jdstrand> I see what you meant now :)
<Wellark> jdstrand: it works beautifully
<Wellark> jdstrand: quite an impressive machinery you guys have come up with
<jdstrand> nice!
<jdstrand> Wellark: thanks for working on that bug. that feature is going to be *so* useful to people
<Wellark> jdstrand: better late than never ;)
<jdstrand> yep! :)
<Wellark> jdstrand: and it works beautifully when app has not defined the connectivity policygroup
<jdstrand> there is a lot of that going around :)
<Wellark> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/8109630/
<jdstrand> \o/
<Wellark> jdstrand: and just to test throughout, also the signals get blocked as they should
<Wellark> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/8109636/
<Wellark> although you already know that :)
<Wellark> this is just the first time I've done this, so bare with me on my excitement :)
<jdstrand> I love the excitement :)
<jdstrand> it's fun stuff
<jdstrand> and not just the security bits-- the whole system we are building :)
<Wellark> indeed
<jdstrand> Wellark: ok, I gotta run-- let me know if you need anything else
<jdstrand> Wellark: thanks again for all your work on that :)
<Wellark> jdstrand: now I'm 100% satisfied
<jdstrand> cool
<Wellark> jdstrand: I can now land the API and then write an email to ubuntu-phone to advertise this way of getting the connectivity info
<jdstrand> yep, fantastic :)
<Wellark> pmcgowan: btw, I forgot to mention it on the hangout today
<Wellark> but I found a really nice way of settings up system-settings in QtCreator
<Wellark> so that you can use the QtCreator "run" when you work on the code
<Wellark> and it starts system-settings with any modifications you have on the editor
<Wellark> and you are even able to use the debugger
<pmcgowan> Wellark, we should definitely review that with the guys
<jmunsch> I have setup launchpad - gpg/pgp - ssh keys - uploaded a test project with bzr.  I am comfortable with python, okay with bash, and wanting to learn c++ more in depth.... beyond arduino level. ... and am wondering what a next good step would be?
<Wellark> pmcgowan: let's discuss.. erm.. later today
<thelionroars> I've only just tried calls on a new nexus 4 and everything is full volume. Settings button doesn't work for phone app. Sound buttons and top menu options don't work during the call.
<thelionroars> Is this a current bug? If not I'll look into dual booting to make sure it's behaving on Android.
#ubuntu-touch 2014-08-22
<Wellark> thelionroars: that is a known bug. but thank you for reporting :)
<Wellark> pmcgowan: I think I have the APN editor problem pretty much figured out
<Wellark> pmcgowan: bottom line: with MeeGo.Ofono you don't want to be creating and destroying it's objects unless absolutely necessary
<thelionroars> I really need to develop some bug-reporting-fu...
<Wellark> creating an object generates a lot of traffic
<Wellark> and second point: if you use Component.createObject(), you better remember to call destroy() at some point as well :)
<Wellark> pmcgowan: and I figured out the reason why we see the interesting dbus-traffic pattern each time a OfonoConnectionContext is created
<Wellark> the code in ConnectionContext does
<Wellark>         QOfonoManager manager;
<Wellark>         if (manager.modems().count() > 0) {
<Wellark>             QOfonoConnectionManager connManager;
<Wellark>             Q_FOREACH (const QString &path, manager.modems()) {
<Wellark>                 connManager.setModemPath(path);
<Wellark>                 if (connManager.contexts().contains(idPath)) {
<Wellark>                     d_ptr->modemPath = path;
<Wellark>                     Q_EMIT modemPathChanged(path);
<Wellark>                     break;
<Wellark>                 }
<Wellark>             }
<Wellark>         }
<Wellark> that's quite a lot of dbus-traffic right there
<Wellark> not too much if you are careful not to create any excess ConnectionContext objects
<Wellark> but still, more than I would bargain for
<Wellark> oh, well.
<Wellark> I consider this nut cracked
<Wellark> oh, look. it's not even 4am yet...
<pmcgowan> thanks Wellark
<Wellark> pmcgowan: np. :)
<dholbach> good morning
<dholbach> do we have a bug for a 12/24h toggle on the phone?
<dholbach> is 1157689 and 1236288 all we have?
<pitti> sil2100: I'd like to land two more langpack branches, so that langpacks become effective; is that ok with you?
<pitti> sil2100: then only two remain; unity8 is already included in another request, and messaging-app is blocked by a built, but not yet published landing
<pitti> ah meh, so is telephony-service
<sil2100> pitti: sure :)
<pitti> sil2100: so I could only land one branch; if the other landings get flushed soon, I'd rather wait a bit
<pitti> now we have to go through the extra hassle of landing twice (RTM) anyway
<dholbach> ok, I filed 1360099
<dholbach> I'll see if I find other places
<dholbach> popey, do I need to tag bug 1360099 in a certain way?
<ubot5> bug 1360099 in notes-app (Ubuntu) "Uses 12h instead of 24h format (on a German locale)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1360099
<popey> dholbach: i doubt notes app will be fixed, but I guess messaging might.
<dholbach> yeah, it's a bit confusing
<popey> dholbach: I'd ask jibel. i dont know what tags the QA guys are using today
<ogra_> popey, we should finally remove it from the image though
<popey> http://popey.mooo.com/screenshots/device-2014-08-22-084933.png
<popey> that ubuntu logo looks out of place
<ogra_> oh, where does that come from ?
<popey> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity-scope-click/+bug/1350610  from design
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1350610 in unity-scope-click (Ubuntu) "Apps scope title is not the ubuntu logo" [High,Fix released]
<ogra_> heh, would really be nice if people linked the designs they refer to
<popey> but they do that and link to private docs ☹
<ogra_> bah, k
<JamesTait> Good morning all; happy Friday, and happy Hug Your Boss Day! :-D
<thelionroars> What if you haven't hung your boss yet?
<thelionroars> the lynch mob isn't quite ready...
<Cimi> seb128, https://code.launchpad.net/~mterry/ubuntu-system-settings/location-page/+merge/231622
<ara> hey
<ara> simple end user question. How do I add scopes to favorites?
<joc> ara: think that has not landed yet
<ara> joc, ah, that would explain it, thanks :)
<joc> believe they will be a star or something on the header bar
<joc> s/they/there/
<cwayne> theres one if you install silo 17
<h2o64> Hi ! I'm the dev on xda for Ubuntu Touch Utopic ... And I have a bootloop very anoying .. Could you help me out ? http://forum.xda-developers.com/moto-g/development/ubuntu-touch-utopic-ubuntu-touch-falcon-t2820359/page25#post54980406
<h2o64> *a dev for Motorola Moto G
<seb128> Cimi, what about that one? feel free to status approve it, you guys maintain the wizard
<Cimi> seb128, ok
<Cimi> seb128, I cannot
<seb128> k, I'm going to have a look and do it then (if Ken doesn't beat me to it)
<pitti> what does "My Roll" mean in the media scanner scope? (Trying to translate this)
<pitti> Mirv: ah, thanks for landing the langpack rebuilds; want me to click "build", or are you?
<JamesTait> pitti, "My Roll" is your local photos and videos, I think.
<pitti> Mirv: ah well, done now
<pitti> JamesTait: is that a comprehensible thing in English?
<JamesTait> pitti, I think it's an iOS-ism. :(
<JamesTait> pitti, it's not a phrase I'd heard in common use until iOS introduced (IIRC) the Photo Roll.
<vitimiti> Hi, I have a problem when parsing a small xml file I've created myself, to access it I have to go to "../XML/filename.xml", that's correct. But, when parsing the file following the guides in the documentation of XmlListModel, I can't seem to get the name in the <name></name> tags I've created. Code: http://pastebin.com/2YqWVVzM Could somebody help me?
<guest237> Hi everyone! Is there a way to run x11 natively on ubuntu-touch? google provided very little...
<ogra_> for what purpose ... you would have to kill the Mir setup for this and would only be able to use plain framebuffer (very slow)
<ogra_> but you indeed could do that
<Mirv> pitti: yw!
<lool> I'm trying to ubuntu-device-flash --channel=ubuntu-touch/ubuntu-rtm/14.09
<lool> but I get 2014/08/22 12:36:04 Failed to locate latest image information
<lool> this is on mako
<lool> (I've just screwed my install yesterday; not sure why but lightdm doesn't come up anymore
<ogra_> lool, there was no promotion for rtm yet
<lool> ah so proposed would work
<ogra_> you want 14.09-proposed
<lool> I guess we should promote current image though since we promoted the utopic one
<ogra_> we only promoted for the existing arches in non-rtm ... if we want to promote rtm we need to do a new test run against the rtm arches
<lool> arches? or devices?
<ogra_> well subarches ... i.e. devices
<sergiusens> davmor2: mind confirming bug #1360222 ?
<ubot5> bug 1360222 in telephony-service (Ubuntu) "notification for voicemail that was dismissed re notified constantly" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1360222
<davmor2> sergiusens: I'll ping you again for the bug in a bit I'm relocating and switching devices
<sergiusens> davmor2: no worries or hurries
<Datalink> is there a process currently for making a userland Linux (Android chroot jail) Ubuntu run the Ubuntu-touch UI?
<sergiusens> Datalink: we use lxc to run the android adaptation layer (or trimmed down android that only exposes the drivers and related)
<sergiusens> our*
<Elleo> 23
<sergiusens> if you want full android, ui et.al.; you can start there; but that's as far as  I'm to go into that subject
<Elleo> oops
<sergiusens> Elleo: 24
<sergiusens> :-)
<Elleo> :)
<Datalink> sergiusens, so UT already runs on top of an Android kernel in a container?
<sergiusens> Datalink: no, it doesn't run on top of android
<sergiusens> we start an android container from ubuntu
<Datalink> oh, so opposite order of what I'm trying to do
<sergiusens> Datalink: for wha you want, I thought there were many android "apps" that did that already
<popey> yeah, there's a few that will spark up ubuntu in a chroot
<Datalink> I already have ubuntu in a chroot, I mentioned that part, what I want to do is get the GUI in place, I've found a working X11 for my tablet, tested with a few apps like gimp and desktop WMs but I figured that it'd be better to have a WM optimized for tablets, aka Ubuntu-touch's UI
<Datalink> I'd also be interested in running it for remote terminals using either X11, VNC or RDP depending on which one I could find that'd have multitouch support
<sergiusens> Datalink: then install unity8
<Datalink> ah okay
<Datalink> thanks
<ogra_> note that it will look like ubuntu touch, but wont function like it
<ogra_> (it needs Mir to properly do all the bits like lifecycle management of apps etc)
<Datalink> ogra_, Mir looks like (at first glance) a replacement for X11?
<popey> effectively, yes.
<ogra_> heh... well
<ogra_> its something completely new ... and not compatible to X
<ogra_> (like wayland isnt)
<Datalink> standards are wonderful, everyone should have one...
<ogra_> wayland and Mir share similar standards
<ogra_> (with a few exceptions on a higher level, else you wouldnt need two projects)
<jgdx> seb128, allrigth, this is ready for review https://code.launchpad.net/~jonas-drange/ubuntu-system-settings/visual-feedback-in-grid/+merge/231858 :)
<seb128> jgdx, thanks, sorry that I didn't notice it was not "needs review" yet on the earlier version
<jgdx> seb128, but it was in review, so that's my bad
<jgdx> but in lp status only
<seb128> k
<kenvandine_> jgdx, looking at https://code.launchpad.net/~jonas-drange/ubuntu-system-settings/call-fwd-wait-dual-sim/+merge/231411
<kenvandine_> jgdx, you wanted a review from elopio, still need that?
<kenvandine_> elopio, got time to look?
<jgdx> kenvandine_, right, that's probably not necessary since not much has changed
<jgdx> autopilot wise
<kenvandine_> jgdx, great, thx
<kenvandine_> approved :)
<kenvandine_> i'm going to do a landing this morning
<kenvandine_> Saviq, who should i talk to about sim pin lock/unlock in the shell?
<jgdx> kenvandine_, \o/
<Saviq> kenvandine_, mterry, but he's away today (and Monday I think?)
<Saviq> kenvandine_, can I help?
<kenvandine_> yes please :)
<kenvandine_> so i'm working on the settings side of that
<kenvandine_> is the shell using the ofono api to unlock it?
<kenvandine_> i see it's wrapping some connectivity api or something?
<kenvandine_> or using... is that a wrapper for ofono?
<kenvandine_> Saviq, i'm using libqofono now
<Saviq> kenvandine_, it's indicator-network that we talk to
<Saviq> kenvandine_, indicator-network then comes back and tells us "display the SIM unlock screen now"
<Saviq> kenvandine_, but we're only the UI for that
<kenvandine_> yeah, cool
<Saviq> kenvandine_, we pass the values back'n'forth, but it's i-n that actually talks ofono
<kenvandine_> Saviq, so do you know if we can add a pin on a sim that didn't already have one?
<kenvandine_> ofono has a EnterPin API, but i'm not certain that adds a pin... and it seems to blow up with phonesim
<Saviq> kenvandine_, it's definitely possible
<kenvandine_> good :)
<Saviq> kenvandine_, you can't *remove* it though
<kenvandine_> maybe it blows up because there is already a pin of the same type
<Saviq> kenvandine_, you can only disable the lock, but to enable it again you need to pass the previous PIN IIRC
<kenvandine_> yeah
<kenvandine_> that's what i'm doing when there is an existing pin
<kenvandine_> lockPin and unlockPin
<kenvandine_> just wanted to deal with adding a pin when there hadn't been one
<kenvandine_> i need to figure out how to run phonesim without any pins
<Saviq> kenvandine_, hmm so maybe I'm wrong
<Saviq> kenvandine_, like all our SIMs have PINs when you get them
<Saviq> and you can only change it, not remove it
<kenvandine_> mine doesn't :)
<Saviq> kenvandine_, that's why I say "our"
<kenvandine_> right
<Saviq> kenvandine_, yours are not lockable at all are they?
<kenvandine_> that's what i'm wondering
<kenvandine_> it's not clear to me
<kenvandine_> pinRetries is blank too
<Saviq> awe_, do you know if it's possible to add a SIM PIN to a card that didn't have one?
 * kenvandine_ doesn't want to try it :)
<kenvandine_> if you can't, then the UI needs to change a bit
<awe_> Saviq, it's possible, although I don't know if the UI support has landed yet in system settings
<kenvandine_> hiding the item
<kenvandine_> awe_, that's what i'm working on :)
<kenvandine_> awe_, is that what the enterPin API does?
<awe_> Saviq, what kenvandine_ said.  ;D
<mpt> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SecurityAndPrivacySettings#sim-pin
<kenvandine_> awe_, do you know how to add a sim in phonesim that doesn't have a pin at startup?
<awe_> no
<kenvandine_> mpt, yup... i have locking and unlocking all working in the UI :)
<kenvandine_> just trying to sort out adding a new pin
<awe_> not without poking at the code a bit. jkangas have you played around with phonesim much?
<awe_> is this something you could help kenvandine_ with?
<awe_> Saviq, you also should be able to enable a new PIN on a PIN-less SIM via the ofono scripts
<kenvandine_> i see the line in the default file that sets the pin
<kenvandine_> maybe i can just remove it
<awe_> ( installed into /usr/share/ofono/scripts )
<kenvandine_> yeah, but phonesim defaults to having a pin set on each sim it creates
<awe_> kenvandine_, is the default file a config file, or source code?
<kenvandine_> xml file
<jkangas> awe: not recently.
<kenvandine_> i'll try just removing it
<awe_> seems like a good idea
<awe_> ack
<kenvandine_> i just wanted to confirm you should be able to pin lock a sim that didn't come that way
<jkangas> kenvandine: I suppose you wish to test behavior where SIM is unlocked i.e PIN is not required. Enter-Pin means giving Pin to the SIM which locked in order to enable usage of the card but keeping the PIN locked. Card always has a PIN, but it can be unlocked, i.e you don't need to enter the PIN in order to access it. I suspect you are
<jkangas> after that. You can enable the PIN by using lock-pin script.
<jkangas> Enter-pin should not happen when PIN is not locked, that propably makes phonesim work wrontg
<kenvandine_> jkangas, actually i want to test creating a new pin for a sim that didn't have one
<kenvandine_> jkangas, so is there no API for creating a new pin?
<jkangas> kenvandine_: I think it should have PIN
<kenvandine_> mine doesn't
<jkangas> it's just not always asked
<kenvandine_> pinRetries is empty
<jgdx> kenvandine_, if you got a min https://code.launchpad.net/~jonas-drange/ubuntu-system-settings/visual-feedback-in-grid/+merge/231858 – thanks
<jkangas> it depends about the modem, but you should get the retries situation as result for the PIN entry
<jkangas> if never given before, retries is empty.
<jkangas> I know some modems manage to handle it somehow, but usually it does not do that
<kenvandine_> with phonesim, on startup pintRetries have 3 for type "pin"
<kenvandine_> jkangas, so how do people know what pin to use if their operator didn't provide a pin?
<kenvandine_> or is there a common default one?
<kenvandine_> jgdx, sure
<kenvandine_> jgdx, do you know what's up with the CI failure?
<jkangas> kenvandine_: Some operators do have default one. (That's the usual way here in Finland). Others provide it in various means when the card is purchased.
<kenvandine_> like in the SIM pins aren't common
<kenvandine_> whoos
<kenvandine_> in the US
<jkangas> kenvandine_: PIN in question is here always PIN1
<jkangas> or universal PIN
<jkangas> PIN2, which you use to enable Fixed dialling list etc, well it can be default one too, but usually you have to specially ask it from the service provider, it is not automatically provided
<kenvandine_> jkangas, so you're saying that PIN1 is always set?
<jkangas> kenvandine_: yes
<kenvandine_> even in the US where most people have never heard of a sim pin?
<jkangas> umm, are they using CDMA or something?
<jkangas> RUIM cards?
<kenvandine_> on gsm
<kenvandine_> neither my att or t-mobile SIMs appear to have a pin
<jkangas> well, I think only explanation would be then that PIN is not locked on those cards. Sounds scary, but I suppose they could do that
<kenvandine_> they don't come locked, for sure
<kenvandine_> i'm trying to figure out what to do about the settings UI
<kenvandine_> i had thought that perhaps we could add a pin in that case, but i guess not
<kenvandine_> jkangas, so in finland, would PinRequired be "pin"
<jkangas> http://www.att.com/esupport/article.jsp?sid=KB102449&cv=820#fbid=J4BkiRg2zz0 says that ATT default SIM PIN lock code is 1111
<kenvandine_> or could PinRequired ever be "none"
<kenvandine_> so there is a default...
<jkangas> kenvandine_: yes it could be none.
<kenvandine_> ok, i can't rely on that then :)
<kenvandine_> so if they have a default, we might need to add some text in the UI to give users a hint
<kenvandine_> mpt, ^^
<kenvandine_> thoughts?
<jgdx> kenvandine_, no, I looked at it briefly. It's something I've seen before, I'm sure of it
<kenvandine_> jgdx, transient failure?
<mpt> kenvandine_, does/can the software know what the default is?
<jgdx> kenvandine_, hopefully, I've started another build of it.
<Cimi> seb128, I cannot top approve that https://code.launchpad.net/~mterry/ubuntu-system-settings/location-page/+merge/231622
<jgdx> kenvandine_, but the debs are working fine :)
<kenvandine_> mpt, no idea... i don't see a way
<mpt> kenvandine_, by including it in a database, like we do for APN fields
 * jgdx eats
<seb128> Cimi, well, others can do it for you no? I can have a look in a bit, but still busy on getting something else working
<mpt> (maybe the same database, even)
<Cimi> seb128, sure, someone in that team though
<seb128> Cimi, right, mterry can do it for example; or kenvandine_ or jgdx
<mpt> kenvandine_, if we knew what the default was, we could pre-fill it like we do for Bluetooth devices where the PIN is probably 0000. <https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bluetooth#Pairing>
<mpt> kenvandine_, but if we don’t know what the default is, I’m not sure what you’re suggesting. How could we help?
<kenvandine_> mpt, i was just thinking some suggestive text, like common defaults maybe
<kenvandine_> maybe 1111 is common... dunno
<kenvandine_> mpt, i'm just figuring this out now :)
<kenvandine_> i know for myself... i never heard of a sim pin before we started working on our on phone :)
<kenvandine_> <- typical american
<kenvandine_> the apn database could be a nice solution
<jkangas> kenvandenine_: default PINs when used are usually operator specific and there might be difference between card release dates too
<jkangas> usually there are no suggestions
<kenvandine_> ugh
<jkangas> informing is handled by operator in way or another
<kenvandine_> jkangas, in android, do you see UI for locking/unlocking your pin?
<kenvandine_> none of my android devices have ever had UI for that
<jkangas> kenvandenine_: yes
<jkangas> it is in the settings
<kenvandine_> nope...
<kenvandine_> i just checked my htc one and a moto g
<kenvandine_> neither do
<kenvandine_> it's like android sees mine shouldn't be locked
<jkangas> I need to open my android device, and takes some time, since it out of battery.. but that is one example: http://www.groovypost.com/howto/android-disable-change-pin-code/
<kenvandine_> jkangas, i don't have that...
<jkangas> ok, basically my phone which is sony follows this: http://userguide.sonymobile.com/referrer.php?region=us&product=xperia-tipo#!SIM-card-protection.html
<kenvandine_> jkangas, i can't find it on my wife's galaxy s4 either
<jkangas> kenvandine_: it should be under "security" there. http://www.galaxys4forums.net/forum/12-galaxy-s4-help/836-lock-sim-card.html
<kenvandine_> scratch that... i did just find it on the s4
<kenvandine_> i still can't find it on the htc one s
<kenvandine_> i guess if they don't know the pin for an unlocked sim
<kenvandine_> they can't lock it :)
<jkangas> kenvandine_: heh, http://www.htc.com/us/support/htc-one/howto/365731.html
<kenvandine_> so not terrible
<jkangas> yep
<kenvandine_> i don't have that under security
<kenvandine_> mine is hte  one s
<kenvandine_> the
<kenvandine_> from t-mobile
<kenvandine_> anyway... i guess i just don't need to worry about a case where there isn't one
<kenvandine_> if they don't know it, they can't really shoot themselves in the foot :)
<jkangas> yeah
<kenvandine_> jkangas, thanks!
<jkangas> you welcome
<kenvandine_> Cimi, approved
<kenvandine_> Cimi, it's in silo 8 too
<jgdx> kenvandine_, actual test failure that makes no sense to me. Fixing…
<kenvandine_> :)
<jgdx> fixed
<jgdx> locally at least
<Wellark> pitti: hey..
<Wellark> silo 7..
<Wellark> I have additional indicator-network and connectivity-api MP
<Wellark> 's and the plan was to have the indicator-network langpack MP as part of the rest of the i-network changes
<Wellark> as silo 7 is not building, could we move the i-network MP from silo 7 to my silo to get the i-network MP's unblocked by silo7
<kenvandine_> jgdx, can you test silo 8?
<kenvandine_> call waiting was just spinning me
 * kenvandine_ rebooted
<kenvandine_> jgdx, that's with dual sim, going to the call waiting page the switch just spins
 * kenvandine_ tests on single sim
<jgdx> kenvandine_, weird
<jgdx> will test, but have to relocate first
<jgdx> (catching a ferry)
<jgdx> bbl
<kenvandine_> jgdx, thx... i'll let you know if it works with single sim in a few
<jgdx> kenvandine_, anything in the logs?
<ralsina> jdstrand: hi, I am getting this when trying to use settings in an app, do I have to request something specific in apparmor profile?  http://hastebin.com/omofokeqoz.rb
<kenvandine_> jgdx, nope... notta
<kenvandine_> i guess we removed all the debugging output :)
<jdstrand> ralsina: no. that path is not something apps can use. You should set applicationName in your QML. See the bottom of http://developer.ubuntu.com/publish/apps/security-policy-for-click-packages/ for details
<jdstrand> ralsina: if you are already doing that, then it sounds like there is a bug with the settings library
<ralsina> jdstrand: yes, I am, so looks like a bug in Qt.labs.settings then
<jdstrand> ralsina: is this a pure QML app?
<ralsina> jdstrand: yes
<ralsina> jdstrand: it's the "hello" app
<jdstrand> yeah, then there is a bug
<jdstrand> ralsina: can you file it? extra points if you add 'application-confinement' to it (that way I can track and find it for later)
<jdstrand> I don't know what the source package is though
<ralsina> jdstrand: sure will, I'll find it :-)
<jdstrand> thanks!
<kenvandine_> jgdx, works fine on mako
<bzoltan> sergiusens: I have a problem with the flasher tool. I flash with --wipe --bootstrap, still after flashing the same PPAs are present and the same old packages are installed. The flasher finishes without error.
<bzoltan> sergiusens:  I am flashng the 204 image and after the flash still the 203 image is on the device
<ralsina> jdstrand: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/qtdeclarative-opensource-src/+bug/1360366
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1360366 in qtdeclarative-opensource-src (Ubuntu) "apparmor denies access to configuration file" [Undecided,New]
<Kaleo> ralsina, there is a bug report and a fix pending for that I think
<ralsina> Kaleo: awesome, didn't know, feel free to mark as dupe
<Kaleo> https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1241424
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1241424 in Ubuntu UI Toolkit "MainView.applicationName seemingly confuses QSettings" [High,Fix committed]
<Kaleo> https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1354321
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1354321 in libqtelegram "Qt.labs.settings should not save to ~/.config/qt-project.org/$APP_ID.conf" [Critical,Confirmed]
<Kaleo> ralsina, are these what you are experiencing?
<ralsina> Kaleo: yes, exactly
<ralsina> no wonder I did not find it in libqtelegram :-)
<Kaleo> ralsina, so the fix will land next week I think
<jgdx> kenvandine_, hm. Wonder why.
<jgdx> they use the same page, with, I think, the same bindings.
<jgdx> kenvandine_, if you pull out one sim, the single cell panel callfwd/wait work?
 * kenvandine_ tries
<jgdx> thanks
<jgdx> and kenvandine_, if you could, unlock the phone and run $ phablet-test-run -x autopilot3 run ubuntu_system_settings.tests.test_phone.PhoneDualSimTestCase
<kenvandine_> jgdx, i assume with both sims inserted?
<jgdx> kenvandine_, that doesn't matter (I hope) :)
<jgdx> we mock all the relevant interfaces
<kenvandine_> jgdx, ok... with just one sim in the device, call waiting still just keeps spinning
<kenvandine_> so maybe device specific
<jgdx> kenvandine_, tests pass though?
<kenvandine_> trying... had to install it
<jgdx> but I've tested this
<jgdx> though a while ago
<kenvandine_> tests pass
<jgdx> gah
<jgdx> I can't install the silo (this ferry wifi is crap)
<jgdx> but I'm going to try using ofono scripts
<jgdx> kenvandine__, must be the branch I am afraid. Singlesim call wait works here. :|
<kenvandine__> ok
<jgdx> kenvandine__, you can confirm call wait works by using http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/8116144/
<jgdx> foo.py enabled|disabled
<kenvandine> jgdx, i dropped call-fwd-wait-dual-sim from the silo for now, i want to get the rest landed today
<dobey> mhall119, popey: can you move your own, and the core apps/webapps to the correct categories on the store? YouTube webapp is under Communication instead of Video for example.
<popey> sure
<dobey> thanks
<jdstrand> pmcgowan: hey, fyi bug 1359831, bug 1360418 and older bug 1288742. The first two started cropping up lately-- something in qt seems to be settings wrong paths which is causes denials. the 3rd may be fixed-- I didn't see it today-- someone may want to confirm
<ubot5> bug 1359831 in qtbase-opensource-src (Ubuntu) "Apps incorrectly perform a chmod on XDG_RUNTIME_DIR" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1359831
<ubot5> bug 1360418 in qtbase-opensource-src (Ubuntu) "Incorrect path used for .state files" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1360418
<ubot5> bug 1288742 in ubuntu-ui-toolkit (Ubuntu) "clock app, gallery, etc using incorrect path for config file due to StateSaver" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1288742
<jdstrand> s/settings/setting/
<pmcgowan> hmm
<pmcgowan> oh the new settings stuff needed fixing
<pmcgowan> bzoltan, I thought you guys fixed that ^^
<pmcgowan> this may be different, state saver didnt change I think
<jdstrand> yeah, I don't know. I didn't see the statesaver denials today when opening the clock, so it may be fixed
<jdstrand> pmcgowan: oh I missed one: bug #1360366
<ubot5> bug 1360366 in qtdeclarative-opensource-src (Ubuntu) "Qt.labs.settings using ~/.config/qt-project.org which is blocked by apparmor" [Critical,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1360366
<laze1989> I am asking this here because you are the only people I can think of that have most common with Ubuntu and Qt ;-) I want to compile my own SQL Driver (using SqlCipher) for Qt 5.2.1. But Ubuntu repository does not provide source components. Any way I can get a package for Ubuntu? I cannot just install the source code for Qt. I've also have to install the QtCreator, which I already have from Ubuntu SDK.
<Blueskyder> hi
<Blueskyder> who is encharged of updating device list?
<laze1989> Silly me. I should have just downloaded from the sub-folder /single where you get qt-everywhere-opensource-linux64 which holds the source code :-)
<jgdx> kenvandine, yeah, I'll hope to have this fixed pretty soon when it's triaged. Any ideas?
<kenvandine> no ideas
<kenvandine> jgdx, although without that branch... it isn't useful on dual sim anyway :)
<jgdx> kenvandine, what do you mean?
<kenvandine> well without your branch
<kenvandine> the phone plugin only sees the first sim
<kenvandine> jgdx, ^^
<kenvandine> jgdx, anyway, i've landed it without that one branch
<jgdx> kenvandine, right.. I'm testing this now, not in the silo, but latest dev proposed, and it works for the first sim
<jgdx> the second sim is spinning indefinitely, which I suspect has something to do with hardware.
<kenvandine> probably
<kenvandine> since the autopilot tests worked
<robotfuel> sergiusens: awafaa Is there a programmatic way to send the power button event code via adb shell that you know of?
<kenvandine> my first sim isn't a great example on this thing...
<kenvandine> it get terrible coverage in my office
<robotfuel> oops sorry awafaa I ment to tag awe
<kenvandine> so it might have been losing signal
<jgdx> ah
<kenvandine> so maybe that wasn't a great test
<kenvandine> and it is a hardware issue ?
<sergiusens> robotfuel: uinput?
<sergiusens> robotfuel: python-evdev
<sergiusens> if you want puthon
<sergiusens> python
<robotfuel> sergiusens: ok thanks
<jgdx> kenvandine, not sure. It's extremely flaky here, even though the coverage is good.
<kenvandine> ok
<jgdx> but list-modems always works
<kenvandine> jgdx, maybe race condition in libqofono?
<kenvandine> jgdx, i might need some help from you mocking SimManager's pin lock stuff
<kenvandine> it's driving me nuts :)
<jgdx> kenvandine, I was just thinking the same thing
<kenvandine> i added a property for LockedPins
<kenvandine> which is an string array
<kenvandine> but in libqofono it's empty :(
<jgdx> kenvandine, I'm going to create some tests where dbus takes a long time answering, looking for libqofono dbus faults
<kenvandine> ok
<jgdx> kenvandine, arrays
 * jgdx shakes fist at dbus arrays
<kenvandine> indeed :)
<jgdx> kenvandine, can you do it in ofono.py? It works like a charm there
<kenvandine> you mean the template?
<jgdx> yeah
<kenvandine> do we have our own?
<jgdx> we needed our own
<kenvandine> oh.. cool
<jgdx> not really, but I'm adding everything to python-dbusmock as well
<kenvandine> oh... where is it?
<jgdx> tests/autopilot/ubuntu_system_settings/tests/ofono.py
<kenvandine> nope...
<kenvandine> not in my branch
<kenvandine> not merged yet?
<jgdx> didn't you merge in the 123123-fix?
<kenvandine> oh... it was in that :)
<jgdx> in one of them
<kenvandine> i did... in another branch :)
<jgdx> :p
<kenvandine> ok
<kenvandine> project for the weekend
<kenvandine> i need to run now... thanks!
<kenvandine> have a good weekend!
<jgdx> we can try to do dbus arrays in the init as well, would help
<jgdx> kenvandine, have a good one!
<Blueskyder> hi
<Blueskyder> in Ubuntu touch is possible to use jdk?
#ubuntu-touch 2014-08-23
<claudio> hi
<lotuspsychje> nice work on the new scopes layout guys!
<lotuspsychje> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2014/08/ubuntu-home-screen-scope-gesture
<vitimiti> Could somebody help me with this code? http://pastebin.com/2YqWVVzM It should parse that small xml file I created and read the name, but it will always say TypeError: Cannot read property 'name' of undefined
<danilo_> consulta
<danilo_> no puedo instalar ubuntu en mi nexus 10
<danilo_> aun siguiendo los pasos
<danilo_> que parececen en todas partes
<danilo_> no se encontró la orden
<danilo_> despues de ingresar el comando (phablet-flash-b)
<danilo_> holaaaaa
<sergiusens> danilo_: add-apt-repository ppa:phablet-team/tools
<sergiusens> danilo_: apt-get install ubuntu-device-flash
<sergiusens> danilo_: http://developer.ubuntu.com/start/ubuntu-for-devices/installing-ubuntu-for-devices/
<sergiusens> danilo_: although I know spanish, this is an english channel ;-)
<danilo_> ok
<Dark_Witcher> Hello, today I've decided to try and do my first port and to start with ubuntu touch and port it for my phone  (ZTE Blade 3 - CPU - 1gHz armv7 512mb Ram, 2.4 gb internal storage and 8gb sd card)
<Dark_Witcher> but I can't seem to understand which preinstalled image should I download
<Dark_Witcher> can anyone help
<Dark_Witcher> I'm following the official porting guid
<Wellark> this app is abandoned
<Wellark> https://launchpad.net/share-app
<Wellark> could we get it out of the archive?
<Wellark> as it's the only one blocking nuking https://launchpad.net/libhud-qt from the archive
<sergiusens> Wellark: I think you need a bug for that and go to #ubuntu-release
<Wellark> sergiusens: bug against ubuntu-project?
#ubuntu-touch 2014-08-24
<lotuspsychje> morning to all
<lotuspsychje> any news on meizu and bq?
<M4dH4TT3r> any port for nokia lumia 630? it has nice hardware for cheap but windows 8.1....
<tbr> and all WP phones have a locked boot loader AFAIK
<tbr> especially nokia
<M4dH4TT3r> ya so need a rom
<M4dH4TT3r> like cwm/cyan would be nice
<tbr> which part of _locked_ boot loader did you fail to understand?
<tbr> if you want to run on a Nokia device, look at Nokia X
<M4dH4TT3r> the part where my phone had a locked bootloader and i unlocked it ;)
<M4dH4TT3r> tbr you act liike a locked bootloader is something new?
<tbr> M4dH4TT3r: short of JTAGing lumias and a hand full of lumia 800 with a factory loader, I am so far not aware of ways to unlock the boot process on a Nokia windows phone
<tbr> also it's much much easier to start with a platform that has working drivers and is fairly close to AOSP. Nokia X devices are such AND they have an open bootloader
<pitti> Wellark: sure, feel free to move the MPs around; the "not building" should be fixed again though, as LLVM was reverted (will look into this tomorrow)
<Wellark> pitti: thanks-
 * M4dH4TT3r needs $300000000 USD
<M4dH4TT3r> sorry wrong chan
<Wellark> pitti: if you are around, could you ack silo12 packaging chnages
<faLUCE> hello, I installed the devel image for my |deb| nexus 2013 LTE from http://system-image.tasemnice.eu , but it is very buggy and unstable. Is there anything better and stable for my tablet? thanks
<mollusc> So, pretty vague question: Has anyone attempted to port Ubuntu Touch to the LG G2 and run into any issues? I've got one and I'm considering attempting a port for it.
<popey> !devices | mollusc
<ubot5> mollusc: You can find the full list of devices, official images, community images, and works in progress at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Devices
<popey> not listed there so probably "no"
<mollusc> popey: Yeah I assumed as much. Thought I'd just "put some feelers out"
<popey> maybe ask on xda?
<mollusc> popey: As far as I can see there are just requests for it. Guess I'll just give it a crack, maybe I'll make some other people happy too!
<vitimiti> When creating an XmlListModel, can I use it in several, different ListViews or is it necessary to use one listview per model? I'm having this problem where the console.log is actually showing the parsed xml, but the label in which I'm delegating only works for the first ListView
<nik90> vitimiti: you can use it several listviews
<nik90> vitimiti: got a link to your code?
<vitimiti> nik90, sure
<vitimiti> nick90, this is the code https://github.com/HealthNux/CheetaHCS/blob/master/tabs/HospitalTab.qml and the XML file is in /master/XML/HospitalTab.xml
<nik90> vitimiti: I am doing some debugging on qtcreator
<nik90> vitimiti: btw I recommend you move the individual page definitions to separate files for better code clarity
<nik90> right now it is one big file
<vitimiti> nik90, I will move them, then, I have to go lunch, but will leave the nick
<nik90> vitimiti: ok
<vitimiti> hi again
#ubuntu-touch 2015-08-17
<Tm_T> why youtube scope identifies itself as "default project"?
<Tm_T> actually apparently there's several
<dholbach> good morning
<nocomp> ola folks
<nocomp> since i ve switched to rc-proposed no more developper options
<nocomp> can t enable debug mode
<nocomp> am i missing something?
<nhaines> I noticed that the Photos scope isn't in the store anymore.  Whom can I email to fix that?
<popey> nhaines: which photos scope, there's more than one.
<popey> nhaines: e.g. https://uappexplorer.com/app/com.canonical.scopes.photos-local
<nhaines> popey: that would be the Local Photos scop.
<nhaines> I mean the aggregate scope.
<lotuspsychje> there was an rss feed i loved indeed i cant find either anymore
<popey> nhaines: doesn't look like that one ever was in the store
<nhaines> In that case I think it should be!
<popey> I agree :)
<popey> cwayne: com.canonical.scopes.photos isn't in the store..
<nhaines> Now if only the Today scope could be fixed so that it shows the date/sunrise/sunset times.... like, in the next hour so I have a screenshot for my book!
<nhaines> Although I'm a bit annoyed because I'm positive I've taken screenshots of it before.  :)
<popey> http://people.canonical.com/~alan/screenshots/device-2015-08-17-101237.png
<davmor2> nhaines: pull down to refresh
<popey> like that?
<nhaines> popey: like that!
<popey> use that if you want
<davmor2> nhaines: there is a fix for it in the image in test for ota6
<nhaines> davmor2: I've been doing that for like 2 hours now.... including after the update to v1.9
<nhaines> popey: extremely appreciated!
<popey> nhaines: just shout if there's any other screenshots you need.
<davmor2> nhaines: you would need to update the day scope not the today scope
<nhaines> davmor2: is it in the store?  :)
<davmor2> nhaines: no idea
<davmor2> nhaines: it is in the current rc-proposed image
<nhaines> popey: thanks!  It's in an appendix, so my editors probably won't be too keen if I waste enough time on it to delay things, but my Nexus 5 and 7 usually works well enough. :)
<nhaines> davmor2: is there away I could dissect that image and push the scope to my Nexus 5?
<nhaines> cwayne: also the Day scope isn't in the stoer!
<davmor2> nhaines: cwayne might be able to help you but that won't be till after lunch as he is in US timezone
<popey> you could build it from source surely?
<nhaines> davmor2: so am I, so it might all work out.  :)
<nhaines> popey: that's a vague possibility!
<popey> davmor2: also, what is this "Day" scope?
<davmor2> popey: it the thing that provides the day/date/sunrise/sunset/moon phase bits to the today scope
<popey> ah
<popey> com.canonical.scopes.day ...
<brunch875> Is there a way to make QApplication work on the device? I want to skip QML and use the graphics view framework...
<brunch875> Or... any non-horrible way to do qtquick on c++ entirely? :p
<brunch875> maybe there's a better channel to ask this...
<popey> brunch875: yes #ubuntu-app-devel
<brunch875> thanks popey!
<cwayne> nhaines: its not in the store because its an 'invisible' scope, i.e. it doesnt show up in "Manage Dash"
<cwayne> ie. its only aggregated into Today
<cwayne> so itd be a bit crap to go install a scope and not have it show up in your list of scopes
<popey> cwayne: can it be uninstalled?
<popey> well, you don't need to answer that
<popey> it can be uninstalled
<popey> meaning you can get wedged, uninstalled and not re-installable
<cwayne> hm, well i know its going to be updated in ota6, i wonder whether or not that would bring it back
<nhaines> cwayne: mostly I want to get ahold of it somehow to push to my phone an allow for a decent screenshot . :)  Also so my phone works right.
<nhaines> Unfortunately, there's no rc-proposed build for the N5.  :/
<davidcalle> nhaines, crossing fingers for a devel-proposed working again soon on n5, haven't tried today
<nhaines> And it's definitely not working on my Nexus 7.
<nhaines> davidcalle: ooh, that would be fun.  :)  I'm just sitting on stable there.  Which is great except for things like this!
 * davidcalle crosses fingers and taps "Install..."
<nhaines> Hmm, my Nexus 7 doesn't seem to respond to a USB keyboard now.  Or to a Bluetooth one.
<popey> yeah, mine isn't working either
<cwayne> tvoss: heya, we were looking at doing some confinement tests, and we'd need to programatically drop everything in trustdb, is there any easy way to do that?
<tvoss> cwayne, not easily, I'm afraid. However, deleting the .db file shouldbe fine
<mardy> jdstrand: hi! I have some questions about click-reviewers-tool, do you have some time?
<jdstrand> mardy: hey, fire away
<mardy> jdstrand: so, I'm preparing a simplified hook for online accounts, which at the moment provides the same functionality of the account-applications and account-service hooks
<mardy> jdstrand: https://code.launchpad.net/~mardy/ubuntu-system-settings-online-accounts/simplify-hooks/+merge/267525
<mardy> jdstrand: this hook is a json file which will be processed and out of it we'll generate the .application and .service files
<mardy> jdstrand: my goal would be to make it so, that is an app uses a framework >= 15.10, it can use only this hook ("accounts"), while "account-applications" and "account-service" should trigger a manual review
<jdstrand> ok
<mardy> jdstrand: is the click-review-tool able to encode this logic?
<jdstrand> yes
<mardy> jdstrand: is it via the peer_hooks initialization parameter?
<mardy> jdstrand: is there another project which similar logic, which I might use as inspiration?
<jdstrand> no
<jdstrand> you'd want to do it somewhere else
<mardy> jdstrand: in one check_...() method?
<jdstrand> with peer_hooks you just say "in general, these hooks must be/can be specified with this one"
<jdstrand> then if you go more specific, do it in a check_
<mardy> ok
<mardy> jdstrand: and all the check_ methods are run automatically, right?
<jdstrand> it sounds like you are going to need to mock up that json file. that is trickier than it probably needs to be, but just look at what is being mocked up with the other online accounts and you should get there
<jdstrand> mardy: yes
<jdstrand> (obviously, the mocking is only for the testsuite updates)
<mardy> jdstrand: cool, thanks, I'll give it a try
<jdstrand> np
<tmess> hey guys... i wanted to port Ubuntu Touch to a device as my Minor Project at my college... It has a deadline to submit a working solution on 12th December (Some modules not working would do)
<tmess> Will this be a good Idea?
<popey> tmess: depends on the device, some are easier than others
<popey> but it's a good chunk of work to do
<tmess> yeah... i have a team of 4... 3 of them hard workers...
<tmess> ill get their device models in a min.... maybe you could help me figure that out...
<cwayne> lol what about the last guy, not a hard worker?
<ogra_> doesnt matter how hard your workers work ... more about what knowledge do they brin in ?
<ogra_> *bring
<ogra_> you need to know a lot about android to do a port ... along with knowing a bit about ubuntu
<tmess> @cwayne yeah.... hes more of a .... Let's say public figure... more socially sound than the rest of us
<tmess> Knowledgable people .... and they learn quick...
<tmess> Ive built a cm rom before.... just downloaded a repo and compiled it...
<tmess> According to the Ubuntu Build Guide... ive already done half the work before....
<ogra_> yeah, it is more about knowing which bits to disable and how to disable them in a non-breaking way
<mcphail> tmess: do one for the Samsung Galaxy S3 19300!! (a) it seems to be the device most people ask about and (b) I've got one :)
<ogra_> if you already know how to build AOSP and have the necessary AOSP tree for your device that surely a good start
<tmess> we've got a OnePlus One, a Nexus 5, Moto G3,
<tmess> @mcphail I would if I had it.... :/
<mcphail> tmess: never mind :)
<tmess> and a lenovo... model coming in... @mcphail Hope you get it soon :)
<ogra_> mcphail could send you his ;)
<mcphail> ha!
 * ogra_ grins
<tmess> @orga that sounds good.... @mcphail Donations are always welcome
<mcphail> tmess: :)
<tmess> orga... whats ur say?  OnePlus Moto G3  or Lenovo... I believe nexus 5 would already have one
<mcphail> tmess: It would be great for someone to blog their way through a port, including hurdles and pitfalls. You could task colleague #4 with that one
<tmess> id do it myself.... post it for u somewhere for sure
<mcphail> tmess: brilliant
<ogra_> tmess, the oneplus has one thats 80% done, the N5 indeed has a full port due to it beig in the upstream AOSP tree thats a trivial one ... just needs some more help i think
<ogra_> (one plus need some more help i mean)
<tmess> problem is... they would expect me to do a completely from scratch build..... not just helping someone out for the next 3-4 months
<tmess> btw the 4th one is asus zenfone 2
<tmess> I'm just gonna post this again in case someone else can answer....
<tmess> i wanted to port Ubuntu Touch to a device as my Minor Project at my college... It has a deadline to submit a working solution on 12th December (Some modules not working would do)
<tmess> I have a OnePlus One, A nexus 5 , Moto G3, Asus Zenfone2
<popey> Not sure what you want people to say?
<popey> blimey, that asus zenfone2 is cheap
<tmess> I want people to say go for it.... hahaha
<popey> ooh, Atom.
<mcphail> popey: how cheap?
<popey> ~130 quid
<tmess> I wanna know a definite ---ish answer by tonight... I have to submit a proposal tomorrow itsself
<mcphail> tmess: do the Atom!
<popey> unless I am misreading the google stuffs
<tmess> Yeah it is cheap
<popey> would have some interesting challenges
<popey> which would be great to solve.
<tmess> But not great enough to risk my entire year at college :(
<popey> tmess: i personally think this would be quite an interesting project
<ogra_> i would define the level you consider success in advance though ...
<popey> yeah
<ogra_> getting rild to work is really hairy on some devices
<ogra_> so i wouldnt make "making calls" mandatory :)
<ogra_> bluetooth is usually in the same realm
<maggots> where are the webapps location on the phone
<m0n5t3r> sturmflut2: do you know anyone else poking at the bq e4.5 hardware? I'm trying to get to talk to my phone (flashes fine, won't boot), and I'm trying to figure out the serial port
<m0n5t3r> scope timings seem to indicate 921600 baud, but it's all gibberish, so it's not that; 115200 will display a few words on boot-up, then switch to another speed and display gibberish again
<maggots> where are the webapps stored on the phone
<maggots> what location
<dobey> maggots: they're click packages, they are stored in the same place as native apps
<maggots> and where is that?
<dobey> in /opt/click.ubuntu.com/ (unless you're asking about pre-installed apps or something)
<maggots> nope, thank you
<ted> Is it a good idea to try a wily image yet?
<popey> no
<guest42315> yes
<ted> :-(
<ted> Is there something else people are using to validate wily silos?
<ted> Like a known good image number?
<dobey> ted: on what device?
<ted> mako?
<ted> That's usually what I use to test silos.
<dobey> ted: i think 273 or 274 should boot there; but good luck installing anything that's c++ and was built against current wily-proposed
<dobey> i think i'll try to boot the current image on my mako now though, just to see if it'll boot
<dobey> ooh, well i got the splash screen this time at least
<dobey> yay
<dobey> seems to be all i'm getting though
<dobey> oh nice
<dobey> unity8 keeps crashing
<greyback_> dobey: suspect it's this stuck in proposed http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/proposed-migration/update_excuses.html#qtmir
<dobey> oh and the keyboard crashed too
<greyback_> if unity8 doesn't come up, every graphical app will crash too
<dobey> greyback_: yeah, i installed the qtmir from proposed and it comes up again
<dobey> ted: so latest image plus the two qtmir packages from proposed, will get a booting wily on mako :)
<greyback_> dobey: cool, will repoke fginther with that info
<ted> \o/ SHIP IT!
<ted> Ah, and as soon as I go to do that, it migrates.
<cwayne> anyone seeing drastically reduced battery life on arale?
<jgdx> cwayne, yes
<jgdx> or, compared to a recent revision or e.g. krillin?
<Talustus> hi :)
<Talustus> any idea how to get ADB access to a device i ported ubuntu where the display currently dopes not work
<Talustus> tried the solution on the porting guide with replacing the adb bin but that does not work
<bkchr> Hi. At the moment I'm trying to build a kernel for my Oneplus One. The kernel compiles and the devices boots, but the screen won't activate and I don't get any adb connection. Does someone has an idea where I could get more information why the screen isn't coming up?
<popey> bkchr: you should speak to mariogrip - he has a oneplus one port I believe.
<bkchr> Okay thank you :)
#ubuntu-touch 2015-08-18
<jamesh> artmello: thanks for the review on that gallery-app change.  I've updated the branch with a fix for the problem you pointed out.
<muka> I get 15Kb/s. My friend gets 3417kb/s on the same network, so it looks that this is a phone issue. Is this know bug? I have nexus 4.
<ahoneybun> muka: the N4 is on 3G/HSPA
<ahoneybun> your friend might have a 4G LTE phone
<muka> ahoneybun; no, we have same plan
<muka> but still 15kb/s?
<ahoneybun> same device?
<muka> no
<ahoneybun> the min speed of 3G is 144Kbps
<ahoneybun> so something is up perhaps
 * ahoneybun is reading wikipedia about it
<muka> yes, so I think it may be somthing wrong with os?
<tedlz123> Is anyone here
<k1l> tedlz123: some are :)
<tedlz123> ?
<nhaines> !question | tedlz123
<ubot5> tedlz123: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<nhaines> !patience | tedlz123
<ubot5> tedlz123: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<tedlz123> Is this cha
<tedlz123> sorry.
<nhaines> IRC is slow.  A lot of people stay connected but only check in from time to time.  So it's better to ask a question and then check in later.  :)
<nhaines> It's almost like email that way.  Just a bit surprising the first time you see it.
<tedlz123> Is this channel discussing for Ubuntu
<tedlz123> Touch?
<popey> Yes
<tedlz123> Can
<tedlz123> Can Ubuntu Touch use apt-get to install a software?
<tedlz123> Can Ubuntu Touch use apt-get to install a new piece of software?
<tedlz123> Sorry, but I'm using my phone to connect this channel. And somehow my hand touched the "send" button so that my message was truncated.
<k1l> tedlz123: IIRC, you loose the OTA updates if you make your system partition read/write to use apt-get
<nhaines> tedlz123: no, Ubuntu on phones doesn't use apt or apt-get.  It uses click packages, and eventually snaps.
<nhaines> As k1l mentions, you can work around this but it can cause problems and is not supported.  When we get around to snaps, though, it should be a lot easier.  :)
<tedlz123> I'm considering to flash my Samsung Galaxy Nexus i9250 with the system Ubuntu Touch. Which image should I use?
<nhaines> None.  The Samsung Galaxy Nexus is not supported.
<nhaines> These are the supported devices: http://developer.ubuntu.com/en/start/ubuntu-for-devices/devices/
<nhaines> Community supported devices tend to have poor or no working support, but they can be found here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Devices
<tedlz123_> nhaines : Thanks for your answer.
<nhaines> Well, that was nice of him.  :)
<nhaines> tedlz123: you're welcome!  I hate to be the bearer of bad news, but maybe I saved you some time.  :)
<tsdgeos> do we have dbgsym packages of the vivid overlay?
<nerochiaro> oSoMoN: there is one test about the bookmark popup that has been disabled due to http://pad.lv/1466222 . the bug is marked as fix released. do you think it is ok if i enable the test again as part of the bookmark link from contextual menu MR ?
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1466222 in ubuntu-ui-toolkit (Ubuntu Vivid) "Popover loosing anchor when expanding/collapsing keyboard" [Undecided,New]
<oSoMoN> nerochiaro, yeah, it’s fine, as long as you verify that the issue is actually fixed
<mcphail> ogra_: before I flash my phone back to the stable channel, is there any fun to be had with the ubuntu-core images? Is there a GUI for core on the phone?
<ogra_> mcphail, nope, not yet ... and there are no core images for any phones at all yet
<mcphail> ogra_: ok, Though I'd seen core images when I checked the channel list the other day. Cheers
<ogra_> yes, the core images are on system-image.u.c ... but for other hardware
<mcphail> ogra_: thanks
<om26er> Hi! I am trying to override ubuntu-location-service upstart conf for a test environment, but that seems to not be working. I am putting an override file in ~/.config/upstart/ubuntu-location-service.override and changing the exec command, but that does not seem to work. Help ?
<ogra_> om26er, no, that cant work, you cant override system services in a user dir
<ogra_> you will need an /etc7init/*.override for that i thinnk
<om26er> ogra_, aah, let me try that.
<om26er> ogra_, thanks, that worked :D
<ogra_> :)
<salem88> hi all! Maybe someone can help me: 3-4 month ago I watched at the following link the status of art about ubuntu touch for nexus 5 ( https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Devices ). For this device seem persists issues about bluetooth and battery. Is there someone who can confirm this? thanks!
<dobey> salem88: i don't quite understand what you're asking. bluetooth and several other things still do not work on nexus 5
<salem88> ok, thanks! :)
<dobey> salem88: my understanding is that bluetooth is definitely not going to work on n5, at least until the phone stack switches over to bluez5, due to the hardware and incompatibilies with bluez4
<dobey> i don't know why gps and some other things don't work. but battery probably isn't going to improve much, until the drivers can be controlled for the hardware which isn't working in ubuntu (lack of ability to use the hardware, means it's possible the hardware can be eating power up, but software has no way to control it)
<muka> Can someone with nexus 4 let me know, or test, if can get network cellular data over 15Kb/s? This is what I get, and I would like to see if this is my service provider or phone. Thank you.
<muka> The way I test my speed is: wget http://mirror.internode.on.net/pub/test/10meg.test
<ogra_> there are also a bunch of speed test apps in the store
<jhodapp> sturmflut2, what's the URL to your page that has the list of supported codecs?
<popey> jhodapp: http://sturmflut.github.io/ubuntu/bq/2015/05/31/hacking-the-bq-part-3-supported-media-plugins-and-codecs/
<jhodapp> popey, thanks
<dobey> muka: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/3G#Data_rates
<kenvandine> mandel, any progress on that fix-network branch problem?  last i heard it sounded like you were working on a fix
<guest42315> OTA6 is on 20, right?
<jgdx> seb128, let me know when you've got 5 mins?
<jgdx> guest42315, yes
<seb128> jgdx, I'm a debconf so in between things, what's up?
<jgdx> seb128, I have questions about input source selection.
<jgdx> components involved first and foremost
<seb128> jgdx, yes? maybe let's move to #ubuntu-desktop
<seb128> some more people there know about the topic
<guest42315> jgdx, thnx! ^_^
<Talustus> any idea how to get ADB access to a device i ported ubuntu where the display currently dopes not work, tried the solution on the porting guide with replacing the adb bin but that does not work
<mTeK> Can you build touch with a CM12 base?>
<jgdx> !recovery | kenvandine
<ubot5> kenvandine: You need to use the right recovery.img for your device when flashing with adb: see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Devices#Working_with_ubuntu-device-flash
<kenvandine> thx
<mterry> robru, opinion on https://code.launchpad.net/~timo-jyrinki/ubuntu-seeds/ubuntu-touch.wily_remove_friends/+merge/267648 ?
<robru> mterry: oh hell yes. I tried to do that a year ago and we couldn't due to API backwards compatibility with whatever framework was supported at the time
<mterry> robru, oh hrm.  So we'd presumably still have that problem?
<robru> mterry: well here's the thing. the API's been in a neutered state for a long time now. so any app using that API, would technically "work" but no results would ever be returned
<robru> mterry: so if they haven't noticed by now, I dunno, I think it's plenty of a grace period
<robru> mterry: API has been neutered for 13 months now: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~super-friends/friends/trunk/revision/256
<robru> mterry: also IIRC at some point somebody audited the app store for any apps using this and notified them that it was going to stop working back then as well.
<mterry> robru, yeah I get that.  But still, that puts it in API-maintainer territory.  Who should we get sign-off from?  I'll subscribe them to the MP
<mterry> robru, I'm on board with nuking it  :)
<mterry> I guess... depends how many actually still use it.  Maybe another audit is in order
<robru> mterry: I dunno, what engineering manager is in charge of framework API commitments...
<robru> mterry: how would we do such an audit? is it possible to grep all clicks?
<robru> I think popey did this last time this came up
<mterry> robru, great question...  I assume the store people can...
<popey> hmm?
<robru> popey: can you audit the app store for any click packages still using friends api?
<popey> not easily or quickly
<popey> it's pretty time consuming to do
<robru> popey: is there no way to script or automate it?
<popey> there kinda is, but you have to a) download all the clicks, b) unpack them all, c) grep for the import
<robru> popey: they're just tarballs aren't they? can't you zgrep them? ;-)
<popey> they're ar archives
<popey> like debs
<robru> popey: is it possible that *I* could download all the clicks or do you have special permissions for that?
<popey> you could just wget them all from my mirror
<robru> popey: what's your mirror?
<popey> http://popey.mooo.com/mirror/clicks/2015/08/2015-08-18-050001/
<popey> todays clicks
<popey> wget -m --no-parent http://popey.mooo.com/mirror/clicks/2015/08/2015-08-18-050001/
<popey> should do it
<robru> popey: thanks.
<popey> np
<robru> popey: can you give me a size estimate on this? Downloaded 800M already and I'm only at "c" but I'm not sure if it's going strictly alphabetically or not...
<robru> popey: I mean no worries I've got like 500GB free but just curious how long it will take
<popey> robru: 1.7G    2015-08-18-050001
<popey> sorry, it's on my cable connection, only 5Mb up
<robru> popey: oh haha thought you had a cloud or something
<robru> popey: how much space do you think it would take unpacked? double? or triple? trying to decide if it makes more sense to unpack everything then grep everything or unpack one at a time in a loop...
<popey> i had a script which unpacked each one
<popey> never all at once
<robru> popey: I think I'll risk unpacking all of them just to see how much space it takes ;-)
<popey> you'll need to ar -x the click, and then unpack the data.tgz inside
<robru> popey: oh thanks
<dobey> robru: was friends api ever part of the sdk framework?
<robru> dobey: yeah it was, way back. utopic I think
<dobey> oh, hmm
<robru> dobey: in the intervening year since it's been disabled, some users have complained, but no app developer ever said 'hey this is broken' so presumably nobody is using the api.
<dobey> hmm
<robru> dobey: the users complaining were mostly complaining about the desktop app
<robru> as far as I know
<dobey> https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1t_JGpg4r8BLluzfzmqa-gAbcKUjKUOufSCTSdPpFc5g/edit#gid=0 seems to not be updated
<kenvandine> dobey, yeah...
<dobey> robru: yeah, i was trying to find EOL dates for frameworks though
<kenvandine> dev leading to 15.04 is the latest
<robru> kenvandine: oh, hey ;-)
<robru> kenvandine: https://code.launchpad.net/~timo-jyrinki/ubuntu-seeds/ubuntu-touch.wily_remove_friends/+merge/267648
<kenvandine> ubuntu-core-15.04-dev1
<kenvandine> hey robru
<kenvandine> oh, i thought that was removed ages ago
<kenvandine> robru, commented
<robru> kenvandine: thanks
<kenvandine> np
<robru> kenvandine: yeah IIRC I tried to do this 6 months ago but the consensus was "well it's required by the sdk technically"
<kenvandine> nothing in the sdk requires it
<kenvandine> afaik
<robru> kenvandine: but it's seriously been 13 months, no way people haven't noticed it doesn't work in this time
<kenvandine> yeah
<kenvandine> it was in an old framework
<robru> kenvandine: but I mean the framework is committed to exposing the API
<robru> even though the api does nothing
<robru> popey: uh, 'ar -x foo.click' doesn't seem to do anything? I don't see any directory being created, and thre's no info on stdout
<popey> que
<popey> maybe no -
<popey> ya, ar x foo.click
<Talustus> any idea how to get ADB access to a device i ported ubuntu where the display currently dopes not work, tried the solution on the porting guide with replacing the adb bin but that does not work
<robru> popey: oh I see, they all unpacked into the same filename all writing over each other
<robru> popey: wow, only 5GBs fully unpacked and that's including the original cliks & data.tar.gz files
<mcphail> can someon remind me what the "standard" channel is for krillin? Is it ubuntu-touch/stable/bq-aquaris.en or ubuntu-touch/rc/bq-aquaris.en?
<popey> mcphail: for retail device?
<mcphail> popey: yep
<popey> ubuntu-touch/stable/bq-aquaris.en
<popey> thats my unmodified retail one
<mcphail> popey: cheers. I'm flashing the wrong one, then :)
<popey> ubuntu-touch/rc-proposed/bq-aquaris.en is my slightly-bleeding-edge one
<mcphail> popey: that's what I was experimenting with, but just changing back
<popey> ahh
<mcphail> Fed up using my android phone for work. Need to get back to 'buntu
<robru> popey: kenvandine: mterry: https://code.launchpad.net/~timo-jyrinki/ubuntu-seeds/ubuntu-touch.wily_remove_friends/+merge/267648/comments/674369 found some apps referencing Friends, should I email them or what?
<kenvandine> ugh
<kenvandine> robru, yes please
<robru> ok
<popey> nice one
<mterry> mzanetti!  tsk tsk
<robru> fortunately only one of those people is not known to me
<mterry> robru, how hard was it to grep it all?
<robru> mterry: the hardest part was unpacking everything, once I had it unpacked it was super easy. I use a tool called 'ack' which is basically the same as 'grep -R' but with some nicer output
<mcphail> robru: ag is faster
<robru> mterry: apparently when you do 'ar x', the contents of the click all have the same filenames, so unpacking them all in the same dir, they all overwrite each other. had to do some gymnastics to make directories for each one to unpack to
<robru> mcphail: ag?
<mcphail> robru: silversearcher-ag is the ubuntu package
<mcphail> robru: does most of the nice things ack does but faster
<robru> nice
<robru> mcphail: thanks
<mcphail> :)
<robru> mcphail: interesting, the output is the same, even same coloring. meant to be a workalike?
<mcphail> robru: more or less a drop-in replacement
<mcphail> robru: and it is one character less to type! (presented as a "feature" by the upstream author)
<robru> mcphail: that's 33% faster!
<mcphail> robru: I alias it to "a" for extra special speed
<robru> mcphail: well i could just alias ack to 'a' :-P
<mcphail> robru: you cheat
 * mcphail wonders if he can alias a command to the "enter" key to increase the speed by infinity
<mcphail> popey: what is the build number for the "stable" channel on krllin? This "rc" channel is r26. Is "rc" just a symlink to "stable"?
<Springbank> hi
<popey> mcphail: 24
<robru> mcphail: wow that is actually way faster (5GBs of data): http://paste.ubuntu.com/12120543/
<mcphail> robru: yes, it is quite nice, isn't it? The upstream is very fast, partially because it misses a few files! I have a PPA with some patches which is more accurate
<mcphail> popey: cheers. I'll reflash
<robru> mcphail: yeah if you could upstream those accuracy improvements that'd be super ;-)
<mcphail> robru: i tried...
<robru> mcphail: what does it skip?
<mcphail> robru: messes up some .gitognores and struggles on some filesystems such as ntfs and hfs
<mcphail> *.gitignores
<robru> ah ok
<mcphail> robru: for most cases it is brilliant
<robru> mcphail: yeah, for sure. thanks again
<Springbank> I change the channel of my mx4. Is v93 the latest version?
<Springbank> I put the rc-proposed
<Tea> Hullo - I might have done a dumb thing and made my phone writeable; ran apt-get update/upgrade and now whenever I close an app the phone reboots.
<Tea> Should I just reflash it?
<mcphail> Tea: that would probably sort it out, I'd imagine
<Tea> It would sort it out but i would also like to try and figure out why updating caused it
<Tea> I guess it's just dumb to try and upgrade with apt-get?
<Tea> Does it stick me on some bleeding edge branch or something?
<mcphail> Tea: as far as I can tell, so much happens off-piste on the phone images that updating can't be supported
<Tea> Right
<mcphail> Tea: you should be able to reflash without losing your data, though
<popey> yeah, we never test using apt-get
<popey> so if it breaks, well done, you get to keep the pieces
<popey> :)
<Tea> There's not much data I'm worried about except contacts
<Tea> But that's in /home, right?
<mcphail> Tea: yes, I think so. A normal reflash doesn't seem to lose contacts (but you should always back up just in case)
<Tea> Right
<Tea> .local/share/evolution/addressbook/system/contacts.db is apparently it
<Tea> Also what do you mean by a normal reflash? Is there a recommended method?
<mcphail> Tea: just flash without passing --bootstrap and you should be OK
<mcphail> Tea: I've only had to flash with --bootstrap (and wipe everything) when I had a flash go wrong
<Tea> Ah - with what tool is that? I have an Aquaris 4.5. I had to install Ubuntu on this (person i got it from installed android) - they have a tool, but it's GUI and I don't know what flags it passes
<mcphail> Tea: the ubuntu-device-flash command
<Tea> Ah okay
<mcphail> Tea: "ubuntu-device-flash touch --channel=ubuntu-touch/stable/bq-aquaris.en" was what worked for me earlier this evening
<Tea> Right so do I supply bq-aqauris.en or does it grab it?
<mcphail> Tea: it will download it for you
<Tea> oh nice
<Tea> Hm - it's telling me it can't find an exposed adb interface, although I can use adb shell as normal
<mcphail> Tea: that is odd. Have you closed all other adb sessions before trying to flash?
<Tea> I just rebooted it - it's working now
<mcphail> ok
<Tea> Assuming I got the right contacts file this won't go terribly :D
<mcphail> :)
<Tea> Idiot that I am factory reset my old phone so I won't be able to copy them by eye, whoops
<mcphail> Tea: I think it is worth flashing a new recovery, when you get a chance, as well. The stock recovery doesn't have adb but there is an adb-enabled one out there. Helpful if you can't get the phone to boot
<Tea> seems to be taking a long while on ubuntu-61dbd90be1acf5c2e4c9341f77e7054c98d4a53e90b1a211bcda9d2a02894368.tar.xz - no progress bar yet
<mcphail> Tea: yes - can take wuite a while
<mcphail> *quite
<Tea> It did take a bit when I initially installed it but there was at least obvious progress
<Tea> phone's still on and working too
<Tr4sK> Hi there
<Tr4sK> Just got my MX4 ubuntu edition !
<mcphail> Tea: It has taken > 1 hour to flash mine at times. On other occasions, 5 minutes. Seems to flash more reliably from fastboot or recovery, but be patient and see what happens
<mcphail> Tea: http://askubuntu.com/questions/602035/how-do-i-use-ubuntu-device-flash-with-the-bq-aquaris-e4-5-and-aquaris-e5 has a link to the other recovery, if you need it
#ubuntu-touch 2015-08-19
<Tea> It's back up and thankfully the backup contacts.db worked
<Tea> I ended up just using the full install image - I'm weirdly impatient (hence why I tried running apt-get upgrade, lol)
<mcphail> Tea: good stuff
<Tea> Typical Arch user, really
<mcphail> ha!
<Tea> Thanks a lot for the pointers mcphail
<mcphail> Tea: np. Enjoy. I'm off to bed
<Bearz> I'm building a port for HTC evo 4g lte (Jewel). There was no error in the building of the system images, but rootstock-touch-install has been stuck at 'unpacking rootfs tarball to system-image ' for 4 hours.
<Dragonkeeper> well ill ask here because noone in the #android channels have a clue,   is it possible to boot a linux distro on a android phone?   i assume it would need to open boot.img and replace the initramfs (or edit it ?)  but keep the kernel ? (unsure if that should be replaced do to hardware)
<dholbach> good morning
<Dragonkeeper> what cyanogenmod version does UT15.04 use ?
<ogra_> Dragonkeeper, it doesnt use CM, it uses AOSP (only the HAL layer though)
<Dragonkeeper> ogra_: cant either be used ?
<ogra_> not sure, if you can make a CM tree build inside an AOSP one ...
<ogra_> the phablet tree is definitely AOSP, what ad how you merge your device specific tree is indeed up to you as long as it generates proper binaries :)
<Dragonkeeper> well i had a old build  but obviously the trusty preinstall has been removed from site
<ogra_> yeah, that was completely incompatible to the actual architecture ... it was a preview demo with nothing actually functional in it
<Dragonkeeper> i see
<Dragonkeeper> hmm so i may have to do another painful build then .
<Dragonkeeper> i dont even want the mir and gui stuff installed
<ogra_> Dragonkeeper, well, then you only need the recovery and boot.img (and need to hack a bit to make ssh start automatically or some such... the drivers are all in system.img, if you dont need GUI you can omit that
 * ogra_ is afk 
<Dragonkeeper> hmm  just fyi   the port guide says install mingw32  and its not a package in repos. using 15.04
<wligtenberg> Hi, I am trying to push a new image to my phone (I want to switch from devel to stable branch on my Nexus4) I get the following error: Cannot push ~/.cache/ubuntuimages/ubuntu-touch/stable/ubuntu/mako/version-22.tar.xz.asc to device: free space on /cache/recovery is 542M
<wligtenberg> I am trying to push a new image to my phone (I want to switch from devel to stable branch on my Nexus4) I get the following error: Cannot push ~/.cache/ubuntuimages/ubuntu-touch/stable/ubuntu/mako/version-22.tar.xz.asc to device: free space on /cache/recovery is 542M
<popey> is there some cruft on the phone in /cache/recovery?
<wligtenberg> Don't know, I just flashed it from android to ubuntu once, and then two new ubuntu images
<wligtenberg> Can I check that somehow?
<wligtenberg> just did an ls on the phone
<wligtenberg> I see: last_install last_log last_log.1 last_log.2 and log
<popey> hm, dunno how big that partition is...
<popey> on my device it's 689M in size according to "df -h /cache/recovery"
<popey> (but mine is not a mako)
<wligtenberg> size is 552, used is 10 (mounted on /android/cache)
<popey> ouch, that's close
<popey> looks like we're too big.
<popey> sil2100: ^ who could help with image creation - looks like mako got a bit big for the cache partition?
<wligtenberg> I flashed the devel branch earlier without issue by the way
<ogra_> popey, yeah, pat is on vacation, people quickly grew the image while he wasnt looking ;)
<wligtenberg> But I thought to go for stable now to see if I can use it as a daily driver
<wligtenberg> (And then waiting for the convergence device :) )
<ogra_> did you mean 10MB were used ?
<wligtenberg> yep
<ogra_> try cleaning that up first ...
<ogra_> you can also try to use system-image-cli --switch on the device itself to do a channel switch ... (use -vvv as option as well, else it will be completely silent and it takes a while)
<sil2100> Did we grow 10 MB more?
<sil2100> I'll look into that
<ogra_> sil2100, we are constantly growing ... the 10MB were unrelated, seems there are 10MB occupied in wligtenberg's cache partition
<sil2100> Ah, ok
<sil2100> We only added 2 new packages in the recent days: iw and pulseaudio-module-trust-store, both really small
<ogra_> but for the nexus devices we are pretty much operating on the edge
<wligtenberg> I got rid of all files in /cache/recovery, but it stills uses 9.8M
<ogra_> bq and meizu have a little more wiggle room
<wligtenberg> ooh, and then it still fails
<popey> sil2100: ogra_: perhaps we should remove some of the core apps from the mako image, to make it more like the bq/arale ones?
<popey> sil2100:  ogra_ could probably remove file manager, shorts, terminal, sudoku and dropping letters to free up some space?
<sil2100> I guess we could, but I think the /ubuntu channels were supposed to be those that have those more specific applications in them
<popey> just a thought :)
<wligtenberg> or maybe a specific channel for the mako?
<wligtenberg> (also just a thought :) )
<sil2100> A separate channel wouldn't help as the rootfs is built independently from channels
<wligtenberg> aah, I revealed my limited knowledge :)
<ogra_> wligtenberg, there are mako buids in the bq-aquaris.en channels btw ... perhaps these are smaller
<ogra_> due to the ripped out apps
<ogra_> (though i doubt that because they simply ship extra stuff in the custom tarballs that will balance this out)
<popey> wligtenberg: the other option is install an older image and then OTA update
<popey> where an older one may be smaller
<kenvandine> mandel, any progress on that fix-network branch problem?  last i heard it sounded like you were working on a fix
<wligtenberg> popey, I will check that out.
<wligtenberg> so when did pat go on holiday? ;)
<popey> he's back next week
<popey> haha, i see what you're asking, sorry
<wligtenberg> yep, looking for the right version to try
<wligtenberg> is revision the same as the version number?
<popey> yeah
<popey> I don't know which one to use, sorry.
<wligtenberg> I am down to 18 :)
<wligtenberg> (it seems that not a lot of people are trying the stable branch :) )
<popey> there's probably a way you can interrogate the system image server and find out the size of the images
<popey> most people install and OTA update
<wligtenberg> yeah, but I forgot to update a while, and got stuck I guess. I was on a 14.10 version
<mandel> kenvandine, hi, so I just got back from holidays, and yes, I've been working on it this morning, can we sync later in the evening about it?
<kenvandine> mandel, sure, thanks!
<wligtenberg> @popey, could the issue also have been caused by my phone locking up because it was idle and that the adb connection then breaks?
<wligtenberg> Just a thought that I had
<popey> pass
<wligtenberg> ok, I will try it again with the latest version then if this one works
<wligtenberg> I think the locking might have been the issue
<wligtenberg> Version 12 at least worked, just to be thorough I will try again later with the latest version
<Walex2> I am logged into a BQ 4.5 via ADB and would like to do some diagnosis of local WiFi issues what tools are available beyond 'iwconfig' and like...
<jgdx> Walex2, nmcli d and nmcli c, looking at /var/log/syslog. What are your issues?
<Walex2> jgdx: they are channel overlap issues, not with Ubuntu or the device itself.
<wligtenberg> yep, that was indeed the issue, sorry about that. But apparently the adb breaks when the screen is locked when the process has already started
<wligtenberg> so no image changes are required :)
<jgdx> Walex2, maybe sudo wpa_cli could help you out. It does a lot of the work when it comes to Wi-Fi networks.
<Walex2> jgdx: I'd be using 'kismet' on a desktop
<Walex2> jgdx: 'nmcli [dc]' and 'wpa_cli' are good suggestions.
<Walex2> apt-get install kismert
<Walex2> but of course that's not available :-)
<Walex2> I mean available but not straighforwardly installable
<jgdx> Walex2, make a kismert app! :)
<Walex2> jgdx: that would be nice :-)
<Tea> Do any native IRC clients for ubuntu touch exist?
<dobey> i'm starting to think maybe there should be a link to the askubuntu question/answer about installing debs on phones, in the topic. or maybe as a bot command
<Tea> I did attempt irssi but the keyboard's too small to jiggle about with all those commands
<Walex2> dobey: it is not recommended after all... updates and the like.
<dobey> Walex2: you can do it inside a chroot just fine, and install any additional tools you might need to use, inside the chroot
<Walex2> ah interesting about the 'chroot'.
<dobey> Tea: i don't think there are any yet. maybe when extended support for IM gets implemented on top of telepathy, a decent irc client could be written for it. right now, any app is going to be limited by the app lifecycle, so you'll lose connection when the app goes to background or screen turns off, for example
 * Walex2 web searching
<dobey> Walex2: https://askubuntu.com/questions/620740/recommended-way-to-install-regularcli-deb-packages-on-ubuntu-phone/623311#623311
<Walex2> df -BM
<Walex2> dobey: what about using 'unionfs' or something similar instead of just unpacking a copy of the '/'?
<Walex2> ahhhhh 'unionfs' is not in '/proc/filesystems' and no module either.
<Walex2> neither on muy desktop though
<dobey> using a chroot doesn't require modifying anything in the readonly root fs
<Walex2> but it requires having a complete copy of it...
<dobey> the lxc tools are not all on the image by default, or i'd have suggested creating an lxc instead
<dobey> so?
<mcphail> Tea: there would be a way to have a persistent irc app, but it would take someone to write it...
<dobey> it's not a copy of absolutely everything that's on the actual phone image. and you can create a very minimal rootfs with even less if you really want to
<ogra_> Tea, the kiwiirc webclient in the store is half way usable ... (if you dont keep it in the background for to long) until there is an actual native client that can integrate with the messaging app or some such
<Tea> Disconnecting isn't a terrible problem. I use a bouncer anyway
<Tea> So maybe that might be okay
<ogra_> yeah, then this shoudl work
<ogra_> i used it with bip before
<kenvandine> Elleo, can you look at bug 1485564
<ubot5> bug 1485564 in content-hub (Ubuntu) "Back button on a pagestack doesn't work with contenthub peer page" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1485564
<kenvandine> Elleo, i thought you had done some work to support the new header, but don't recall
<Elleo> kenvandine: I suspect they're just not handling the onCancelPressed event, which is all that pressing the X does (it leaves popping it up to the app dev, as we're not always on a pagestack, sometimes we're in a dialog)
<Elleo> kenvandine: will give it a test shortly to confirm
<didrocks> thanks Elleo, kenvandine
<kenvandine> didrocks, ah... are you handling that signal?
<didrocks> kenvandine: no, I thought the new header was doing like the back button, so stack.pop() off for you
<kenvandine> no, it cancels the transfer request
<didrocks> hum, I guess this is quite confusing for the developer, shouldn't it be handled the same way than the back button and remove the peer selector from the stack, wdyt?
<Elleo> didrocks: yeah, the peerpicker isn't really a page on the stack (unless you put it inside one), we had to make it a bit more flexible so it could be embedded in dialogs for the browser to use as well; so you need to handle closing/hiding/popping it yourself when cancel is pressed
<didrocks> interesting, let me see how clear this is on the doc
<didrocks> hum, I don't see the signal in the peerpicker in the doc, what is supposed to trigger it?
<Elleo> looks like that signal isn't even in the docs
<Elleo> we should definitely fix that
<didrocks> ah :p
<didrocks> yep
<didrocks> but I confirm the signal is triggered, fixing my example app! thanks (I let your rephrase so that it's in the doc)
<Elleo> yeah, will update the bug to reflect the woeful state of our docs and the need to fix them ;)
<didrocks> heh :)
<Walex2> ›18;6~
<Walex2> gah sorry
<mcphail> Can anyone recommend a small cgi-enabled webserver which could be bundled in a .click?
<mcphail> I think apache weould be a step too far
<tsdgeos> mcphail: cherokee? ligththttpd?
<ogra_> mcphail, http://paste.ubuntu.com/12126134/ ;)
<ogra_> (not *actually* CGI though :) )
<mcphail> ogra_: :). Needs to be CGI-capable, though, as I am looking for a quick win
<mcphail> tsdgeos: I'll check those out. Thanks!
<ogra_> yeah, lighthhttpd is pretty good
<eipp0inter> hello, it is possible to install ubuntu on zenphone?
<mcphail> eipp0inter: I don't think anyone has ported it yet. It would be an interesting project
<eipp0inter> i was just wondering about.. because of the intel instruction set...
<eipp0inter> a researcher got to run windows 7 on it
<mcphail> eipp0inter: someone asked about this a day or 2 ago. I don't think anyone has tried yet
<eipp0inter> mcphail, it would be very nice for ubuntu to expand on mobile
<mcphail> eipp0inter: agreed, but that will be dependent on volunteers porting to new devices
<dobey> eipp0inter: feel free to create a port
<nik90> charles: ping (alarm sounds)
<dobey> nik90: charles is away until next tuesday
<nik90> dobey: ah ok, thnx
<taiebot> Am i right to think tethering will not work on nexus 4? or should it? anyway tried it while the network appears on my laptop i never managed to connect and when i disable hotspot functionality the wifi never comes back. Nexus 4 mako 15.04 r93
<muka> taiebot, it work for me, but I had to make my own script
<muka> but my network is slow, I get only 15Kb/s
<muka> this script is to start tether: http://pastebin.com/JS16w7ZK
<muka> and this is to stop: http://pastebin.com/YmaECATi
<muka> anyone here with a nexus 4 that can get cellular data speed above 20Kb/s?
#ubuntu-touch 2015-08-20
<Bearz> I'm trying to build a port for 'HTC evo 4g lte' and I'm a bit confused about what kernel config to edit under arch/arm/configs.
<jgdx> muka, I think he was talking about wifi tether. And that does not work on mako, currently.
<dhbiker> hi there
<dhbiker> just got my MX4 in the mail :>
<popey> \o/
<dhbiker> they still have that Flyme print
<dhbiker> and an apology lol
<guest42315> silver or gold?
<dhbiker> gold
<guest42315> nice :D
<guest42315> just in time for OTA6
<dhbiker> need to update it later
<guest42315> probably next week
<dhbiker> sweet.
<dhbiker> camera isn't true 20MP yet ?
<dhbiker> shoots in 1440p
<ogra_> yeah, fixes are in the works
<svij> known bug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/camera-app/+bug/1468341
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1468341 in Canonical System Image "Camera pictures have the wrong resolution" [High,In progress]
 * guest42315 𝖎 𝖓𝖊𝖊𝖉 𝖇𝖑𝖔𝖔𝖉!
<dhbiker> aah
<mandel> seb128, can you take a look at https://code.launchpad.net/~mandel/ubuntu-system-settings/correct-nm-usage/+merge/268582 will ping ken to take a look too
<Elleo> mandel: ping?
<mandel> Elleo, pong
<Elleo> mandel: heya, we're currently implementing downloads within the browser (so the browser downloads stuff internally, which can then be sent to an app later, in addition to being able to send something directly to an app); however one thing we're a bit unsure of is what to do if the browser gets closed while the download is happening
<Elleo> mandel: since as I understand it at the moment there's then no way to get alerted by download manager when it's finished, is that right?
<mandel> Elleo, ok, so lets think about it carefully, you want the browser to be closed, the download continue and if the browser gets opened to be notified if the download was done or not, is that correct?
<mandel> Elleo, what would happen if the browser is never opened?
<Elleo> mandel: yeah, much like content-hub currently does for pending transfers
<Elleo> mandel: well presumably the download would get cleaned up on the next restart, same as for content transfers
<Elleo> mandel: as things stand you can get a situation where the user hasn't even closed the browser themselves (it's just been closed by the OOM killer) and so their download is lost without any clear reason (from their perspective)
<mandel> Elleo, very well, but the transfer indicator should show that a download is being done, right?
<Elleo> mandel: yeah (although it doesn't currently due to a bug)
<mandel> Elleo, ok, we can either uses the transfer indicator or we can find a way to indicate that a download was performed. We can show an indication (something to talk with design) or I can expose a method for the browser to query the state of a download using its uuid
<mandel> Elleo, that API will return the state of the download (finished, success or in the process) and if it is in the process it can return the object path to be used to get the progress signals
<Elleo> mandel: querying the state sounds good to me, as we need to update the browser's internal download database and move the file to the ~/Downloads directory once it's done
<mandel> Elleo, ok, so we can do that without too mny changes from my side since we already keep track of the downloads in a local db for udm
<Elleo> (or possibly other locations in the future, as the desktop version may allow the user to save anywhere)
<mandel> Elleo, and since the uuid is unique, you will have no issues
<mandel> Elleo, we should create a bug for this in udm and I'll get to it asap (not next week since  I have a sprint in London)
<Elleo> mandel: great, and I'm already storing the uuid in the browser's download database
<Elleo> mandel: awesome, I'm on holiday next week anyway, so that's all fine
<mandel> Elleo, perfect, we need to store it in both places since udm is taking care of several apps that might want to do the same at some point
<Elleo> mandel: yeah, I'd like to use this for podbird too once we have it all ironed out for the browser :)
<mandel> Elleo, superb
<Elleo> mandel: I'll file a bug now :)
<mandel> Elleo, the browser is a good candidate to drive the feature development
<Elleo> yeah
<mandel> Elleo, let me know and I'll add it in asana so that the manager know about it
<Elleo> mandel: sure thing
<zzarr> hello! I've bought a micro USB to HDMI adapter ( I checked that my phone, Meizu MX4 Ubuntu Edition, has hw support first)
<ogra_> it doesnt
<zzarr> can I get it to work now?
<nhaines> I'm almost certain that doesn't.
<zzarr> ogra_: how were you responding?
<ogra_> (and even if it had, there would be no driver support)
<ogra_> zzarr, by typing on a keyboard
<ogra_> (funny question)
<zzarr> who :O
<ogra_> you
<ogra_> :)
<zzarr> I made a typo
<Elleo> mandel: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-download-manager/+bug/1486971
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1486971 in ubuntu-download-manager "No mechanism to query downloads after application restart" [Undecided,New]
<ogra_> there is no support for such stuff on the MX4
<ogra_> and even if the HW woudl support it, the driver wouldnt
<zzarr> okey, but will there be in the future?
<zzarr> here it says "USB microUSB v2.0 (MHL TV-out), USB Host" http://www.gsmarena.com/meizu_mx4-6627.php
<ogra_> unlikely
<zzarr> what about OTG?
<ogra_> that works OOTB
<seb128> mandel, hey, I can try to have a look this afternoon, yetc
<zzarr> :)
<seb128> yes
<mandel> seb128, awesome, is an improvement in the networking code, mem leaks etc..
<mandel> seb128, ken knows about this
<seb128> mandel, k, the previous improvements never landed though?
<mandel> seb128, nope, and decided to start from scratch and make sure we do not have a huge diff etc..
<seb128> mandel, k, so maybe mark https://code.launchpad.net/~mandel/ubuntu-system-settings/fix-network/+merge/244845 as rejected or delete it?
<mandel> ok
<seb128> thanks
<zzarr> ogra_: do you think that it's possible that the mouse pointer will be visible in window mode on the next stable?
<zzarr> (I'm running a stable release now)
<ogra_> could be, not sure if that fix landed for this OTA ... but latest in 6 weeks for the next one
 * ogra_ doesnt use a mouse on his phone :)
<jgdx> old school
<zzarr> why? it's next generation coolness ;)
<ogra_> pfft
<ogra_> snappy is the next generation coolness :)
<ogra_> who cares about UIs :)
 * popey adds 1
<ogra_> lol
<ogra_> popey, i didnt say it will fix anything !!
<ogra_> (indeed we all know it will :) )
<davmor2> ogra_: I have you on record as saying snappy fixes everything
<ogra_> davmor2, you are not alone :)
<jgdx> opening a pdf from the web is a suboptimal ux, do we have a bug for that?
<popey> alan@bishop:~$ grep snappy irclogs/freenode/#ubuntu-touch.log | grep ogra | grep fix | wc -l
<popey> 11
<popey> I honestly expected more.
<ogra_> LOL
<popey> jgdx: what's up?
<jgdx> popey, first I get "Åpne med (Open with)", I choose docviewer. Then I get "Downloaded. Åpne (Open)". Then, in docviewer, I have to press "Open" again, meaning I've mentally opened the document three times.
<jgdx> so s/suboptimal/horrible
<popey> we have discussed this in the past a few times.
<popey> I think we have a bug for it.
<jgdx> popey, any idea what project that was filed against?
<zzarr> well to be fair, what would you do without a ui ogra_?
<ogra_> zzarr, run the internet :)
<zzarr> :)
<popey> jgdx: docviewer
<ogra_> has been done before :)
<zzarr> yes
<popey> jgdx: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-docviewer-app/+bug/1469422
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1469422 in Ubuntu Document Viewer App "[Doc Viewer] Opening a file from content-hub should open the file or the notfication timeout should be increased" [Medium,Triaged]
<jgdx> popey, so docviewer is only part of the problem.
<popey> jgdx: sure, but it's the bit I care about, speak to mardy and Elleo about the download part :)
<jgdx> popey, I'll just file a bug first. :) And thanks
<jgdx> boring lectures puts me in dogfood mode
<GAM002> link to list of devices which support ubuntu and are in development
<popey> !devices | GAM002
<ubot5> GAM002: You can find the full list of devices, official images, community images, and works in progress at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Devices
<GAM002> thanks you
<GAM002> thank you
<kenvandine> mhall119, why does d.u.c still list 15.04 sdk as current development?
<kenvandine> shouldn't that be 15.10?
<seb128> jgdx, kenvandine, I though that I saw a hotspot "new design" changeset but can't find it now, did that land?
<kenvandine> seb128, yes it did!
<seb128> on vivid?
<kenvandine> yes
<seb128> shrug
<kenvandine> you can't see it on your device?
<seb128> maybe
<seb128> not sure what is in it
<seb128> I though it would fix bug #1484703
<ubot5> bug 1484703 in ubuntu-system-settings (Ubuntu) "hostspot "show password" uses a switch instead of a checkbox" [Low,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1484703
<seb128> but that's not fixed on rc-proposed
<kenvandine> it's now on the main grid
<seb128> yeah, I've it
<seb128> the panel just looks like the version I tested a week ago
<kenvandine> that might not be include
<seb128> I though jgdx had an UI refresh lined up as well
<kenvandine> this is it
<kenvandine> the actual setup screen isn't much different
<seb128> k, so that doesn't include the fix for that bug ^
<seb128> :-(
<kenvandine> but it was moved to the main grid, instead of under cellular
<seb128> right
<seb128> you guys just approved/landed before I could try the new UI
<seb128> the CI had failed on the mp because of the new depends
<seb128> so there was no handy deb
<kenvandine> yeah, i know
<kenvandine> we had it in a silo for a week though :)
<seb128> oh well, I guess we are going to need another change then
<kenvandine> also note... now there is a toggle in the indicator
<seb128> I just assumed whoever was going to approve would compare to the design
<seb128> and block on obvious little things like that
<seb128> yeah
<kenvandine> part of that setup screen was intentionally not done, because we don't support it
<seb128> right
<kenvandine> the spec calls for the pass to be optional
<seb128> well that bug I just mentioned as the wrong widget being use
<seb128> used
<kenvandine> which would create an insecure hotspot
<seb128> so there is no reason to not fix it
<kenvandine> but this could have still been changed
<seb128> or to diverge from the design
<seb128> it's basically Switch -> CheckBox
<kenvandine> yeah
<seb128> we should really validate the screens against the design before approving them
<seb128> please you guys don't approve any of the new panels before I have a look :p
<seb128> trying to do that today
<kenvandine> sorry i missed that
<seb128> no worry
<kenvandine> i did look at the design... i just missed the checkbox thing
<jgdx> seb128, timing man, we had a call for testing months ago :p
<seb128> kenvandine, there is also "Setup" vs "Set Up"
<seb128> kenvandine, and "hotspot" vs "Hotspot"
<kenvandine> should be Hotspot... not sure i agree with Set Up
<kenvandine> i think Setup is more correct, but i'm no english major
<seb128> well then somebody should open a design bug ;-)
<kenvandine> grrr... my mir fix didn't fix the touchpad support!
<kenvandine> damn
<seb128> kenvandine, jgdx, also the wiki has "Starting the hotspot will turn on Wi-Fi.”.  as text and the dialog seems to have "In order to create a hotspot, you need to turn Wi-Fi on"
<jgdx> seb128, okay
<seb128> jgdx, kenvandine, I can do a mp with the ui tweak
<seb128> jgdx, I just though you said a week ago you were working on a "design refresh"
<seb128> and that I saw a mp email passing by while I was at debconf
<jgdx> seb128, you're looking at it (rc proposed)
<seb128> but I think I deleted it and I can't find it up for review
<seb128> k
<seb128> no worry, I'm going to do an easy tweaks follow up then
<kenvandine> i don't think it automatically turns on wifi
<kenvandine> you have to choose to turn on wifi
<kenvandine> at least for now
<seb128> we just misunderstood each others, I though you said your refresh would fix the checkbox/switch thing
<jgdx> seb128, let's try to kill more birds per stone here. The whole key -> password story hinges on allowing insecure hotspots, which the backend does not currently support. We could support that and put the whole thing very close to spec.
<jgdx> s/could/should
<zzarr> ogra_: when is the next stable release?
<seb128> kenvandine, k, I'm just going to file that as a design/feature gap then
<kenvandine> so i think that text is more appropriate until we don't have to prompt
<ogra_> zzarr, it was scheduled for next week iirc ...
<kenvandine> jgdx, but we shouldn't block fixing the checkbox on the backend support insecure hotspots
<ogra_> the images are in final testing already ... but looking at seb128 and kenvandine above we might get a re-spin, so it might take longer :)
<kenvandine> we can do that in 2 steps
<kenvandine> ogra_, i don't think any of these are critical
<seb128> ogra_, lol
<kenvandine> minor ui tweaks :)
<seb128> yeah, those are details
<ogra_> :)
<kenvandine> ota7 :)
<jgdx> kenvandine, if anything, the insecure hotspots feature should come before the checkbox thing, right?
<ogra_> bah, why can gnomes disk management tool not resize partitions :/
<ogra_> it replaces gparted for everything for me ... just not that :/
<kenvandine> jgdx, no... the checkbox fix is simple, the insecure hotspots is blocking on other components right?
<zzarr> thanks :)
<jgdx> kenvandine, just the connectivity api code that used to be in USS
<kenvandine> jgdx, and done we need mpt's updated spec to make it more strongly prefer secure vs. insecure?
<kenvandine> or did he update it already?
<jgdx> kenvandine, Femma updated that
<kenvandine> ok
<greyback> kenvandine: hey I added that branch for your touchpad to silo0
<kenvandine> greyback, yeah, i noticed, thanks!
<kenvandine> greyback, but it didn't fix my pointer :/
<greyback> np
<kenvandine> but it's not any worse
<greyback> ah boo
<kenvandine> from what i can tell...
<kenvandine> i think it's a proper fix anyway
<kenvandine> a touchpad should be a pointer :)
<kenvandine> i couldn't find any other obvious things like that...
<kenvandine> greyback, thanks for building it in the silo, i couldn't get a build of the thing to test :)
<greyback> kenvandine: no worries
<kenvandine> greyback, what's interesting is RAOF said his magic trackpad works as a pointer in mir_demo_server
<kenvandine> greyback, which makes me think maybe it's not a mir problem... but something else in the stack
<greyback> kenvandine: then it's our cursor implementation in qtmir at fault
<kenvandine> that's what i was thinking
<kenvandine> do you have similar enums like that for input types ?
<greyback> I'm not totally happy with it, so dunno if we'll put effort into bugfixing
<greyback> kenvandine: no, I think it just listens for mouse input events, and positions cursor where it wants. It may be we're not listening for the right mouse events?
<greyback> or does your trackpad offer relative mouse events
<greyback> as those are the ones we're listening to, not the absolute position coords in hte mouse event
<kenvandine> i would think it's the same as a mouse
<kenvandine> greyback, could it be something in the qpa?
<greyback> kenvandine: it's the qpa plugin in qtmir which instructs unity8 where to position the cursor.
<kenvandine> oh, qtmir provides the qpa plugin?
<greyback> kenvandine: it provides *a* qpa plugin
<greyback> qtubuntu is the qpa plugin for mir clients
<greyback> qtmir contains a qpa plugin for Qt to be a mir server
<kenvandine> i was thinking what if it wasn't getting the position changes
<kenvandine> could it be qtubuntu?
<greyback> no
<kenvandine> ok
<greyback> it's qtmir
<mpt> kenvandine, working on it now
<dhbiker> hmm
<dhbiker> USB MTP isn't the most reliable thing eh ?
<Sutter> Hi to someone!
<dhbiker> oh... 20150602
<Sutter> I have one problem with Ubuntu and Meizu mx4
<Sutter> I am italian boy and my bearer is TIM - telecom italian mobile
<Sutter> So My phone don't work 3g and 4g
<Sutter> It works only with E and H..
<Sutter> I can do something?
<jgdx> Sutter, H is 3G
<jgdx> Sutter, what does TIM say about 4G? Do you need any special configuration?
<dhbiker> says H here but it works quite quickly... almost too quick for 3G :D
<jgdx> dhbiker, excactly. It's an improvement over 3g on the 3g network, called hspa.
<kenvandine> greyback, is there a way to enable more debug logging in qtmir?
<greyback> kenvandine: yeah, I think if you set the env var: QT_LOGGING_RULES="qtmir.mir.input.*=true" - you should get more input related logging
<dhbiker> jgdx yep i know that :D
<kenvandine> greyback, and where do the logs go?
<kenvandine> to the shell?
<greyback> kenvandine: unity8.log
<kenvandine> great
<Sutter> Wait that I must translate..;)
<Sutter> :D
<Sutter> It's true?? H is 3g ??Nope nothing about speciial configuration...
<Tea> All these years and I had no idea H was actually 3G....
<Tea> I thought it was "your phone is too crap to get 3G here"
<Tea> Which made me ask what all the fuss with 3G was because it was fairly snappy on H
<jgdx> Sutter, System Settings -> Cellular -> Check that 4G is ON.
<Sutter> Yep.. is on!
<kenvandine> greyback, should i see some log output that starts with qtmir.mir.input ?
<jgdx> Sutter, you are in a area with 4g coverage?
<dobey> Tea: H is not 3G
<Sutter> So.. the phone is fast...sincerely... so I missed only the 4g..uummm
<kenvandine> 3.5G
<dobey> 2.5G
<kenvandine> hspa+
<Sutter> Yes... first I had Nexus 5 with the same Sim card and 4g'll work..
<dobey> kenvandine: that would be H+
<Tea> dobey: okay i'll go back to wondering what all the fuss is about then
<kenvandine> i don't think we differentiate
<kenvandine> my arale shows an H when on hspa+
<dobey> kenvandine: well either the icons are wrong, or something weird is going on, because every time i've been on 'H' it's been slower than when on '3G'
<jgdx> dobey, okay, could you give me a source on that? I want to be informed here, since wikipedia may be wrong
<greyback> dandrader: did I get that env var right, to enable more input logging in qtmir: QT_LOGGING_RULES="qtmir.mir.input.*=true" - or are they already enabled?
<kenvandine> dobey, and i thought hspa was 3g and hspa+ was 3.5g
<dobey> jgdx: i think wikipedia is probably right, but my experience is that on android and ubuntu, the speeds don't match what they should be
<zzarr> ogra_: I want the functionality I wrote about a time ago, the possibility to make and answer phone calls on a computer in the same LAN as my phone (and speak), something like a remote for the phone app and contacts app
<Sutter> OK now i must go... tnx friends...I come back if I'll get some news..tnxk again!
<dobey> kenvandine: 3g is 3g, hspa is either HSDPA or HSUPA, and hspa+ is hspa+
<kenvandine> last i checked with speedof.me i was getting nearly 30 megs on H
<dobey> kenvandine: i think we need an H+ icon to distinguish it from the slower asymeetric HS{UD}PA speeds
<dandrader> greyback, to be honest it's usually a struggle for me to get those logging filter rules to do what I want
<zzarr> is there a possibility for me to develop that functionality my self?
<zzarr> (I work as a programmer in Qt Creator)
<dobey> kenvandine: hmm, i've never had any luck with speedof.me
<dandrader> greyback, it might work
<kenvandine> dandrader, yeah... i'm not seeing anything logged that looks input related
<dandrader> greyback, although "qtmir.mir.input.debug=true" might be safer
 * kenvandine tries that
<dobey> zzarr: it's certainly possible to develop it, but doing so is going to require a deep amount of hacking across the system, not just in a single app
<dandrader> kenvandine, with upstart, I'm never sure whether unity8 picked up the env var or not
<greyback> dandrader: kenvandine: yeah that works
<dandrader> kenvandine, and if you add more then one log filter rule, you have to separate them with \n
<kenvandine> i tried setting it with initctl and restarting unity8
<kenvandine> then i tried adding it to /etc/environment and rebooting :)
<greyback> or this: initctl set-env --global QT_LOGGING_RULES="qtmir.mir.*=true"
<dandrader> kenvandine, as if you were writing an .ini file
<greyback> then stop unity8, start unity8
<dandrader> I learned it the hard way
<kenvandine> greyback, yeah, that's what i did first
<dobey> kenvandine: anyway, H and 3G are definitely not the same level of data connection
<kenvandine> dobey, i'm just saying i'm pretty sure we display an H icon when on hspa+
<dobey> kenvandine: if we do, i think that's a bug. we should definitely show H+ instead
<dandrader> greyback, kenvandine, when despair takes over I just add it straight into /usr/share/upstart/sessions/unity8.conf  :)
<kenvandine> dandrader, ah... that's much better!
<kenvandine> greyback, only events i see logged are MirTouchInputEvent
<kenvandine> nothing from the touchpad
<kenvandine> or even from the mouse
<kenvandine> and the mouse is working fine
<dandrader> kenvandine, for what it's worth, my touchpad doesn't work with mir
<kenvandine> weird
<kenvandine> dandrader, what kind?
<kenvandine> also... to pair it on the device, you need my branch of system-settings :)
<dandrader> kenvandine, I don't know. but it's a lenovo yoga 2 laptop
<kenvandine> ah...
<kenvandine> not on a device
<kenvandine> we need touchpads to work :)
<kenvandine> dandrader, i'm adding the settings panel to configure them
<dobey> hmm
<kenvandine> i thought i'd get MirPointerEvent logged
<kenvandine> not just MirTouchEvent
<kenvandine> but the MirPointerEvent is moving the pointer with the mouse
<dandrader> kenvandine, maybe we just didn't add logging for pointer events in qtmir
<kenvandine> maybe we lack debug output where i need it :/
<dandrader> kenvandine, yeah. just checked. in qtmir we log only touch events. key and mouse events go through silently :/
<kenvandine> grr
<kenvandine> dandrader, greyback: could we add that in silo0?
<greyback> kenvandine: we could, but we need to decide if the mouse approach in silo0 is the one we'll actually use. WE're having that discussion next week
<kenvandine> greyback, ok... how's the work implementing the settings stuff we need?
<kenvandine> or is that pending the discussion next week?
<greyback> kenvandine: all depends on how we decide to implement
<kenvandine> greyback, i'm almost done with the settings panel for it :)
<kenvandine> just writing tests now
<greyback> kenvandine: good for you :)
<jgdx> bfiller, do you have a sim pin on the sim in your arale?
<bfiller> jgdx: yes
<bfiller> jgdx: actually no
<bfiller> no pin
<jgdx> bfiller, okay.
<faenil> greyback: we don't have a px independent metric, do we? something that translates to the same physical size on all devices. GU and dp is certainly not
<greyback> faenil: pixels are available. Are you using Qt?
<faenil> px independent :D
<greyback> faenil: ah, misread
<greyback> faenil: that is roughly what GU is for
<faenil> except tablets all have 90GUs and different screen size :D
<faenil> (same applies to phone, etc)
<greyback> faenil: this 90GU thing isn't what GU was designed for initially
<faenil> greyback: sure, but that still means 1GU can't translate to a unique physical size
<greyback> the intention was if you have 2 devices with different screen pixel densities, with a box 1GU x 1 GU, the box would appear roughly the same size
<greyback> physically
<greyback> we don't have cm, mm units, if that's what you're asking
<greyback> you may be able to calculate close-to physical sizes by getting the DPI of the screen, which may be accurate, and calculate the number of pixels per physical unit
<greyback> but not every device correctly advertises its physical size, for the DPI to be calculated
<faenil> greyback: exactly, your last line is why I was looking for something provided by the platform
<seb128> how does one "ignore silent mode"? is there a special audio role to use?
<seb128> rsalveti, ^ (sorry, unsure who to ask about sound questions)
<greyback> faenil: we can't provide such a thing reliably, so we don't. We were going to provide GU, which would help enforce visual consistency, but that notion is being screwd with, so now have nothing
<faenil> greyback: doesn't android provide dp?
<faenil> (longer version: maybe we could do what android does? if Android can get the dp, we should be able as well)
<faenil> they use mdpi and hdpi etc
<faenil> so I think the computation isn't that correct in their case either
<greyback> faenil: we have GU and DP in our SDK. They were designed to be equivalent to android's DiP
<faenil> yeah dp is just 1/8's GU, isn't it
<faenil> so it's actually the same thing
<greyback> faenil: not at low values
<faenil> really? what's the definition?
<faenil> ok, I should go read the doc again
<greyback> faenil: why are you asking me this? It's not my work?
<greyback> faenil: Kaleo was the author, and the SDK guys own it
<faenil> greyback: sorry, I just thought, since you work with graphics, that it'd be your stuff
<faenil> no worries, sorry
<tshirtman> android uses a file that contains the screen's dpi, this is provided by constructor, and can be changed if you are root, that's the only point of reference that can be used by the OS to calculate physical sizes
<faenil> tshirtman: so we do have that value, as long as we're basing on libhybris, right?
<greyback> faenil: I've told you the original design intention of GU, which is to deliver what you want. Unfortunately this 40/50/90 thing totally screws with that. As a result, your perfectly reasonable request has become incredibly awkward to answer
<faenil> greyback: no worries mate :)
<tshirtman> faenil: i think that's what greyback meant by saying it *may* be accurate, if that initial value is not, nothing can be done
<faenil> tshirtman: well yeah, in cases where not even Android is accurate, I guess it's ok to fail
<jgdx> bfiller, while I'm testing here, anything else you can tell me? I'm currently flashing -> hotspot ON -> going to cellular panel to see if it spins.
<faenil> since we're the small fishes anyway
<jgdx> bfiller, if you got the chance maybe pm syslog and output of /usr/share/ofono/scripts/list-modems
<bfiller> jgdx: flash, then turn on hotspot and set the password, then for me cellular indicator went away, cellular panel spins and dialer reports No Network
<bfiller> jgdx: actually, after turning on hotspot I then connected from a client
<bfiller> and couldn't browse, which was when I did the other steps
<jgdx> bfiller, okay, real fine. I'll try that.
<jgdx> huh, now my nm-applet died. heh
<jgdx> pete-woods1, hey, have you seen the indicator dying lately, when testing hotspots on arale?
<pete-woods1> jgdx: I haven't
<pete-woods1> nm-applet != network-indicator, though
<jgdx> pete-woods1, yeah, that was an aside :p
<mandel> kenvandine, did you see the small MR I made with the nerwork fixes, I want to go step by step
<mandel> kenvandine, that one removes a lot of mem leaks, we will move from there
<kenvandine> mandel, not yet, but i'll look
<mandel> kenvandine, awesome, the use of the QScopedPointer + the deleteLater fixes a lot of issues
<kenvandine> mandel, so is that in place of fix-network ?
<kenvandine> i suspect this will conflict
<kenvandine> mandel, i've confirmed your branch does find updates and properly install them :)
<knivsta> Who has E5 here?
<knivsta> is it a nice phone?
<rbasak> Are requested platform features tracked anywhere?
<faenil> rbasak: in the corresponding package bugs list I'd say
<rbasak> No master list?
<rbasak> Maybe a bug tag?
<faenil> you could use the project "ubuntu-ux" for that
<rbasak> It's not really UX though.
<faenil> then I don't know :) there may be another project, like ubuntu-phone
<rbasak> For example, I'd like scheduled notifications (rather than depending on an external push server to work around)
<faenil> I don't remember all :)
<robin-hero> DanChapman: Hi! I know I bother you many times because of this. But when will the next dekko version arrive? Because I have a very frustrating bug (the app closes itself many times), and I see you fixed this issue. :)
<popey> rbasak: there is a master list we track.
<popey> rbasak: https://bugs.launchpad.net/canonical-devices-system-image
<popey> which has milestones
<rbasak> popey: thanks. Any thing narrower than that though? Specifically for platform features? I don't want to duplicate requests. Maybe a platform roadmap?
<Kaleo> faenil, we can talk about it, no problem, just not now because I'm in the middle of release critical bugs
<faenil> Kaleo: no worries ;)
<Nexus5> just installed Ubuntu Touch on my Nexus 5. Looking for an answer on if/how the ring volume can be fixed. It currently doesn't ring, just vibrates.
<Tea> boo - screwing around with xmir, fluxbox (and also scummvm) are getting denied by apparmor
<Tea> can i tell apparmor to gtfo somehow?
<Tea> oh wait - it's launching via .desktop but crashing right away, heh
<dhbiker> i'm surprised noone made flashlight app yet
<svij> dhbiker: this? https://uappexplorer.com/app/com.ubuntu.developer.majster-pl.utorch
<dhbiker> oh.
<dhbiker> whoops
<dhbiker> ty
<svij> ;)
<Tea> Well screwed around. Got fluxbox running in xmir with scummvm going too, but had some weird glitch so scummvm was unusable
<Tea> It was appearing all ghostly like behind the main app screen
<dobey> i don't know if i'd call utorch a flashlight app
<dobey> would be better if something could just toggle the flash LED to max brightness and keep it on, to get a flashlight
<dobey> ie, how it works on android
<dobey> Tea: you're trying to run fluxbox on the phone, or you're trying to get a local session on your PC working with fluxbox under mir?
<Tea> dobey: On the phone - it is running, it's just glitchy. And I had to use an Xmir bin from wily
<dobey> Tea: http://askubuntu.com/questions/620740/how-to-install-regularcli-deb-packages-on-bq-aquaris-e4-5-ubuntu-edition/623311#623311
<Tea> dobey: I don't think running it in a chroot would be any different tbh
<dobey> Tea: well it won't disappear when you upgrade the system image, and it keeps the root fs readonly and upgradeable, to do everything in a chroot
<dobey> not that i would suggest running fluxbox in a phone at all, of course :)
<Tea> dobey: I uninstalled it all and went back to ro anyway
<Tea> I got it running, observed it didn't work, moved on
<Tea> Next time I screw around I'll go with a chroot though. Safer and I have a big enough sd card for all that, won't risk anything
<dobey> right, that's why the answer to "how do i install foo.deb on a phone?" is "use a chroot." :)
<Tea> yeah
<Tea> Yeah I get that but
<Tea> Just didn't do it in THIS instance
<Tea> I'm an Arch user and thus reckless as hell. Getting a phone with fully exposed Linux was a terrible idea :D
<Tea> I should just reflash Android to save me from myself
<Tea> Can I have a .desktop file launch a thing which invokes root somehow? ie asks for a password like gksu does? Would like a shortcut to start/stop the SSH server
<hasan2> Hello friends!
<hasan2> I can't wait for OTA 6 :D
<maggots> how do i turn off resolution scaling for a qml rectangle?
<maggots> it displays and adapts perfect on the desktop build but scales on the mx4
<maggots> funnily enough text dosent scale and that what i want
<maggots> trying to make a ruler application and scaling is an issue
<maggots> echo
<maggots> need help
<maggots> with scaling issue
<maggots> whats the folder on the phone i need to reference in order to call a qml image?
#ubuntu-touch 2015-08-21
<mhall119> kenvandine: there is no 15.10 framework yet
<nhaines> It sounded like there would never be a 15.10 framework to me.
<kenvandine> mhall119, bummer... i want the content-hub docs updated
<kenvandine> mhall119, can you refresh the docs from the package in the stable overlay?
<kenvandine> there was stuff added right around in april that still isn't in the api docs
<mhall119> kenvandine: not without a framework, ping me on monday when I'm back to work
<kenvandine> mhall119, i'll try to remember, i'll be sprinting in london :)
<kenvandine> you know how sprints can be
<demonlove> hello o  want to devlop android app on ubuntu.. any  roadmap?
<nhaines> demonlove: if it's a Cordova app, you're done, congrats.  If not, see http://developer.ubuntu.com/
<demonlove> cordova?
<nhaines> It's an HTML5 framework for Android, iOS, Windows, and Ubuntu apps.
<JanC> not FirefoxOS?
<JanC> (or others?)
<demonlove> how to get cordava
<JanC> https://cordova.apache.org/
<demonlove> can i make full android app on cordova
<JanC> or the packages in Ubuntu
<demonlove> can i make full android app on cordova?
<demonlove> means a interactive app
<JanC> demonlove: from what I can tell: yes, to some degree
<demonlove> why some degree where it lacks?
<JanC> I don't know, honestly
<JanC> but usually abstraction layers have some (possible limited) shortcomings?
<JanC> check if it does whatever you need?
<JanC> demonlove: maybe nhaines can tell you more about it  :)
<demonlove> hello nahies r u  there?
<dhbiker> mornin
<dhbiker> how do you install anything with apt/apt-get ?
<guest42315> dhbiker, https://askubuntu.com/questions/620740/recommended-way-to-install-regularcli-deb-packages-on-ubuntu-phone/623311#623311
<dhbiker> ah...
<dhbiker> ty guest42315
<demonlove> does cordova support css3
<demonlove> ketgje
<demonlove> kfsg
<demonlove> rkgjkl
<demonlove> does cordova support css3?
<dhbiker> will the MX4 get some optimization love ? feels a bit laggy still
<ogra_> dhbiker, definitely
<dhbiker> \o/
<WebVisitor-7> Hi
<demonlove> W: Failed to fetch http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/trusty-updates/universe/binary-i386/Packages  Connection failed [IP: 91.189.91.24 80]
<demonlove> E: Some index files failed to download. They have been ignored, or old ones used instead.
<WebVisitor-7> I am looking for detailed documentation on how to get multitouch events from xinput 2.2. Has anyone a good link?
<demonlove> why does abhove error come while  updation?
<k1l> demonlove: are you on a ubuntu touch device?
<demonlove> no
<demonlove> on ubuntu
<k1l> then this is the wrong channel. ubuntu (desktop) support is in #ubuntu
<jgdx> davmor2, ping
<davmor2> jgdx: Whatum
<jgdx> davmor2, gday! On your mako, could you give me the output of system-image-cli -i ?
<davmor2> jgdx: http://paste.ubuntu.com/12140525/
<jgdx> davmor2, also, if you could do gdbus call -y -d com.canonical.SystemImage -o /Service -m com.canonical.SystemImage.Info :)
<jgdx> davmor2, thank you
<davmor2> phablet@ubuntu-phablet:~$ gdbus call -y -d com.canonical.SystemImage -o /Service -m com.canonical.SystemImage.Info
<davmor2> (222, 'mako', 'ubuntu-touch/rc-proposed/ubuntu', '2015-08-20 10:08:25', {'custom': '20150819', 'version': '222', 'ubuntu': '20150819', 'device': '20150819'})
<davmor2> jgdx: ^
<jgdx> davmor2, cheers! That be all
<davmor2> no worries
<kenvandine> Elleo, can you take a look at my has_pending branch?  specifically the additional API I added
<kenvandine> https://code.launchpad.net/~ken-vandine/content-hub/has_pending/+merge/268618
<Elleo> kenvandine: sure
<kenvandine> Elleo, i still haven't gone through the test plan, i'll do that this morning
<kenvandine> it shouldn't break anything, but I'd like someone to look at the API
<Elleo> kenvandine: okay
<Elleo> kenvandine: from a quick glance it looks good, I'll write a quick test app and have a play with it after the stand up
<kenvandine> Elleo, cool, renatu tested it already, actually before I ever even tested it :)
<kenvandine> Elleo, i also tested gallery-app with it, to make sure it didn't blow up since it's still using the cpp API :)
<Elleo> kenvandine: cool
<dhbiker> hm
<dhbiker> interesting
<dhbiker> after it falls down under 45% of the battery
<dhbiker> it atleast to me says i have 0% battery left
<dhbiker> o.O
<dhbiker> aaand dead
<dhbiker> crap
<dhbiker> and a pic to prove it http://shrani.si/f/1b/13v/4SIs7P14/screenshot20150821185827.png
<dhbiker> so either the battery calibration is off or there is something software related
<mterry> mpt, in https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SecurityAndPrivacySettings#phone-locking .... what does "Sleep locks immediately" do?  Is "sleep" idling out?  Or is it when the user presses the button manually?  And then we just wait for idle time to lock it?
<jgdx> dhbiker, what revno? The latest from rc has been good battery wise
<dhbiker> jgdx 20150720 arale
<dhbiker> jgdx so you're suggesting switching to RC ?
<kenvandine> dhbiker, no... the latest rc will be going out in ota 6
<kenvandine> any day now
<dhbiker> so it's not reccomended to switch to RC for daily use ?
<dhbiker> on N900 i got testing repos and it was usable... sometimes buggy but hey... it's testing anyways
<kenvandine> dhbiker, i use it on my daily driver arale :)
<kenvandine> but i have to for testing my stuff :)
<kenvandine> it's been mostly safe for me
<kenvandine> i've never actually run the stable channel
<dhbiker> well as long as it's stable ish
<dhbiker> i would switch too
<kenvandine> dhbiker, just don't say i told you it was a good idea when your phone won't boot :)
<dhbiker> maybe help here and there if i get time
<kenvandine> i've had to reflash a couple times because it wouldn't boot
<dhbiker> oh.
<dhbiker> staying stable then for now
<kenvandine> just a couple times :)
<kenvandine> but that's in like 2 years
<kenvandine> mako, then krillin and now arale
<dhbiker> ah
<dhbiker> so not that often
<kenvandine> no, we try hard to keep the image booting
<dhbiker> but you only need to reflash it with some other release and that's it ?
<kenvandine> yeah
<kenvandine> or a specific rev number
<dhbiker> ah then it's not a problem
<kenvandine> so i would flash it with the previous rev
<dhbiker> but i guess you lose all your data
<kenvandine> nope
<kenvandine> only if you flash it with --wipe
<dhbiker> ahhh
<dhbiker> excuse my noobish questions
<kenvandine> actually... i think if that happened on the krillin or arale, you have to flash it from fastboot
<dhbiker> i only have it for a day :D
<kenvandine> so might lose data
<kenvandine> no worries
<kenvandine> which device?
<dhbiker> arale ofc
<kenvandine> my arale can make it more than 24 hours without plugging in
<kenvandine> with moderate use
<dhbiker> mine barely makes it through a day
<dhbiker> as you can see from the screenshot
<kenvandine> i've been really impressed with the battery life
<dhbiker> all of the sudden 0% and then dead xD
<dhbiker> well then ill probably switch to rc soon
<dhbiker> is it smooth already or it still has stutters and stuff ?
<kenvandine> it's not as smooth as it could be
<kenvandine> soon :)
<dhbiker> ... yet :D
<kenvandine> we're working hard on it
<dhbiker> that's nice to hear
<dhbiker> the only thing that bothers me that most of the apps is just webstuff
<dhbiker> almost noone made a native app
<dhbiker> let's say irc client
<jgdx> dhbiker, no…
#ubuntu-touch 2015-08-22
<hinata> i need assistance with flavor linux mint 17.2 rafaela
<hinata> recently i have been experiencing the screen going black after i login after waking from suspend
<hinata> i have an amd processor on hp pavilion g6
<hinata> and i have fglrx installed, fglrx-updates will not install or will break the gui
<hinata> HELP!?
<Guest36123> HI ALL , MY UBUNTU STORE IN OTA5 IS TOO SLOW
<Guest36123> PLS HELP
<maggots> how do i get webview in qml
<w2vy> ok dumb question time... when the phone/tablet is locked what is supposed to show in the Circle (and what is that area called)?
<w2vy> I am using a Nexus 7, wifi only
<w2vy> on the ubuntu web site I see "33 minutes of talk time"
<w2vy> but do not see any other use of that area
<JanC> w2vy: apps can set messages that are shown in there, like how many calls you did, how many messages, etc. (there is also an app in the store that lets you set your own custom message)
<w2vy> ok, what's that area called?
<w2vy> ah ha... Circle Message... so it is called the Circle
<w2vy> thanks again.. ciao
<Tea> is there any way i could start the ssh server on boot in ubuntu touch?
<Tea> i did add it to defaults but it didn't start on reboot
<Tea> nvm figured it out - `sudo setprop persist.service.ssh true` if anyone is interested
#ubuntu-touch 2015-08-23
<Bearz> has anyone come across this while building  'build/core/main.mk:551: *** recipe commences before first target.  Stop'
<TenLeftFingers> Could someone confirm this for me, please? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/webbrowser-app/+bug/1487837
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1487837 in webbrowser-app (Ubuntu) "Live webcam feeds don't work on the browser" [Undecided,New]
<popey> TenLeftFingers: done
<TenLeftFingers> Thanks popey!
<popey> np
<Tea> What's the source for artist images in the music scope? Can that be changed or the images replaced?
<Tea> Finding a lot of the ones my phone is grabbing are really blurry
<JanC> Tea: the worst thing is that it also pulls totally wrong images...
<Tea> JanC: Yeah, it's done that once for me
<JanC> reminds me that I have to check if there is a bug about that
<TonyBoston> isn't it about time for an update?
<TonyBoston> last update was in april
<dacheat> hey everybody, i'm trying to install ubuntu touch to a 2013 nexus 7 and am having some problems
<dacheat> is this the place to ask for help?
<dacheat> anybody around? :)
<popey> not usually at this time
<popey> what's the isue?
<dacheat> i'm at the step where i flash ubuntu touch to the device, which im doing with this command
<dacheat> ubuntu-device-flash touch --channel=ubuntu-touch/devel/ubuntu --bootstrap
<dacheat> and i end up with this error in my console
<dacheat> 2015/08/23 19:46:54 error pushing: failed to copy '/home/ubuntu/.cache/ubuntuimages/ubuntu-touch/devel/ubuntu/flo/version-2.tar.xz' to '/cache/recovery/': Is a directory
<dacheat> and on the tablet, its in recovery mode with errors on the screen
<popey> what was on it before this?
<popey> I mean, what software was on the tablet
<dacheat> it was running regular android
<dacheat> 5.1 probably
<popey> Odd, not seen that error, sorry
<dacheat> i went back through and verified that i had unlocked the device
<dacheat> didnt seem like i skipped any steps
<dacheat> :shrug:
<dacheat> i'm following these instructions, just in case they look out of date
<dacheat> https://developer.ubuntu.com/en/start/ubuntu-for-devices/installing-ubuntu-for-devices/
<popey> no, those are the right steps
<dacheat> last point, im using a live CD on my desktop to do the installation on my tablet. that doesn't raise any red flags, does it?
<popey> hm
<popey> no
<dacheat> ok thanks for listening popey :)
<dacheat> is there a time when more people are usually around?
<popey> dacheat: yeah, during the european / us working day
<dacheat> cool, thanks
#ubuntu-touch 2016-08-22
<leaftype> hello
<yuchen> Hello. I'm making a dictionary scope, and I'd like the scope to play the pronunciation when user hit the button. What should I do in the Activation::activate() method to play the url audio?
<rim> Hi , I'm Rimsya
<rim> How to install Asus T100H wihout windows 10
<kaisoz> hi!
<yuchen> Hi. When I add audio widgets on my scope's preview, it always fails to play and log that "No decoder available for type audio/mpeg, mpegversion=(int)1, ..." Can anyone give some hints?
<oem_> hi
<oem_> a
<oem_> i want to install ubuntu touch to my Sony Xperia Tablet Z
<oem_> can anyone help me
<oem_> i'm stuck
<oem_> cant find any decent tutorial etc
<oem_> hello
<oem_> anyone
<popey> oem_: maybe speak to ondra as I believe he was part of the team that did some sony porting in the past
<popey> (if he's around)
<yuchen> Hi. When I add audio widgets on my scope's preview, it always fails to play and log that "No decoder available for type audio/mpeg, mpegversion=(int)1, ..." Can anyone give some hints?
<davidcalle> pstolowski: ^ maybe you know which codecs we ship?
<pstolowski> davidcalle, no, sorry. jamesh may know
<yuchen> Well.. the problem seems to be solved after installing `ubuntu-restricted-extras' package. Thanks anyway!
<donald> bonjour je veux installer un multiboot.  j'ai déjà installé un ubuntu. Je veux installer un kali à la suite. Je suis en train de partitionner manuellement avec le guide https://openclassrooms.com/courses/reprenez-le-controle-a-l-aide-de-linux/partitionner-son-disque. Quel point de montage est-ce que je dois choisir pour la partition qui contiendra  le systeme de kali. est-ce bien "/" ?
<dobey> donald: english please, and #ubuntu is the channel for general ubuntu support. for kali you should go to a kali-specific channel as it's not an offically supported derivative
<SirCmpwn> WPA enterprise on the ubuntu tablet
<SirCmpwn> status?
<davmor2> SirCmpwn: it works has done for a while, why?
<SirCmpwn> when I tap a WPA enterprise network to join it
<SirCmpwn> nothing happens
<SirCmpwn> any other network and I'm connected or presented with an auth dialog
<davmor2> SirCmpwn: it should open system settings to allow details to be added
<davmor2> SirCmpwn: what image are you on?
<davmor2> SirCmpwn: and what device
<dobey> and is the screen unlocked?
<SirCmpwn> I'm on an bq aquarius M10
<SirCmpwn> fully updated
<davmor2> SirCmpwn: what dobey said, is the screen unlocked?
<SirCmpwn> yes
<SirCmpwn> doing this from the settings menu
<SirCmpwn> or screen, rather
<SirCmpwn> not from the slide down thing
<davmor2> SirCmpwn: it is working here fine for me. So not sure why it isn't for you.
<SirCmpwn> how can I gather more information about what's going wrong
<SirCmpwn> dmesg?
<davmor2> SirCmpwn: /var/log/syslog most likely
<SirCmpwn> will check that momentarily
<dobey> or ~/.cache/upstart/indicator-network.log (or whatever log file is in ~/.cache/upstart/ for the network indicator i guess)
<jgdx> mzanetti, hey, does ubuntu-authenticator build using gcc6? I'm getting failures like http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/23078400/
<mzanetti> jgdx, I've no clue
<mzanetti> jgdx, but the error looks like an SDK bug
<mzanetti> jgdx, try this:
<mzanetti> mkdir /home/jonas/Work/ubuntu-authenticator/build/po/
<jgdx> mzanetti, okay, anyway, it started segfaulting on yakketi, and I wanted to do a rebuild.
<mzanetti> jgdx, does the mkdir thing help?
<jgdx> mzanetti, I don't see any difference, no
<mzanetti> dunno then... haven't tried gcc6 myself yet
<SirCmpwn> nothing particularly interesting in either log
<SirCmpwn> Debug: Connecting to: "xxxx" ((null):0, (null))
<jgdx> mzanetti, https://bugreports.qt.io/browse/QTBUG-53367
<jgdx> mzanetti, seems to be an issue in qmake
<SirCmpwn> also, is there a way to run x11 apps on ubuntu touch?
<jgdx> mzanetti, (workaround: use cmake)
<jgdx> ;)
<dobey> SirCmpwn: libertine is how that's done
<SirCmpwn> thanks
<SirCmpwn> I take it ubuntu touch runs mir, correct?
<davmor2> SirCmpwn: it does
<SirCmpwn> last question for now, and probably off topic tbh
<SirCmpwn> but does anyone know where I could go to get some help installing other OSes on this device?
<davmor2> SirCmpwn: see the BQ site for help with that I don't know what OS'es they support for it
<SirCmpwn> thanks
<donald1> I want to install kali linux in multiboot after an ubuntu and I want to install another os later. how to make thepartitions?
<ogra> donald1, try asking in #ubuntu
<k1l_> donald1: on a smartphone?
<donald1> no
<k1l_> donald1: this is the ubuntu-touch channel with focus on the ubuntu phone. for your qeustions about partitioning for several linux OS you might want to ask in ##linux
<tedg> jdstrand: kenvandine is finding that the vivid apparmor profiles don't have the UAL demangler binaries in them, where the xenial ones do.
<tedg> jdstrand: Do we need to backport those? Or is there a different plan?
<jdstrand> tedg: there is no plan that I am aware of. sounds like they need to be pulled back if the demangler is expected to be used on vivid
<tedg> jdstrand: Yeah, he is using it for content hub.
<kenvandine> jdstrand, maybe backport those when we land the pasteboard policy changes
<kenvandine> we'll need it for the clipboard UI for sure
<tedg> jdstrand: Is that something you'd want us to put in a silo with kenvandine's changes or do separately?
<kenvandine> so soonish... and i know we'd rather not update those more than needed
<jdstrand> tedg (cc kenvandine, tyhicks): definitely land with anything else that is changing the default policy. I'd be fine with that landing via silo
<kenvandine> tedg, can you propose a branch against the 16.04 branch and i'll make sure it gets into my landing when we're ready?
<tedg> Sure
<kenvandine> tedg, much appreciated :)
<tedg> kenvandine: Wait, won't your pasteboard branch do that by default?
<tedg> kenvandine: It'll grab the latest and push it back.
<kenvandine> no, i have 3 branches just adding what i need for each
<kenvandine> it was cherry picks from my branch against trunk
<tyhicks> Elleo: hi - are you still needing the default template to be updated for maliit? (bug #1606595)
<tedg> Wait, why do we have different?
<ubot5> bug 1606595 in apparmor-easyprof-ubuntu (Ubuntu) "Default profile should allow communication with maliit-server" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1606595
<kenvandine> tedg, dunno... there are 3 branches for apparmor-easyprof-ubuntu, one for each series
<kenvandine> and they do differ
<kenvandine> Elleo, if you need the template changed, you should get it in with my changes :)
<tedg> kenvandine: https://code.launchpad.net/~ken-vandine/apparmor-easyprof-ubuntu/ual_typo/+merge/262326
<kenvandine> omg
<kenvandine> i did that?
<tedg> I think that it's fixed, I don't see it in xenial at least.
<kenvandine> tedg, so funny, i ran into this same problem before :)
<tedg> kenvandine: You should really fix this
<kenvandine> jdstrand said he merged it... and clearly it went into trunk
<kenvandine> but this is still not marked merged
<tedg> kenvandine: This is the target we need, right? https://code.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-security/apparmor-easyprof-ubuntu/1.3-stable-phone-overlay
<tedg> That's vivid
<kenvandine> yup
<tedg> kenvandine: https://code.launchpad.net/~ted/apparmor-easyprof-ubuntu/vivid-ual-mir-helper/+merge/303602
<Aurelie> hi
<Aurelie> i'm looking for some help about ubuntu-touch
<Aurelie> i've read these informations but i have an issue (https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/DualBootInstallation)
<afmuller_> is there a relation between ubuntu touch and snappy ubuntu core? Does the latest version of ubuntu touch run on ubuntu core?
<Aurelie> i have no idea, i don't know snappy ubuntu core
<Aurelie> i had ubuntu phone and android on my phone but, since i didn't use ubuntu phone, i choose to uninstall it today
<Aurelie> i realized my partition's size didn't go back to its normal 8Go
<Aurelie> it stays at 5Go, but i would like to get back the ubuntu partition to use it with android, and i have no idea how to do so
<Aurelie> if anyone has an idea, i would like to try
<kenvandine> tedg, thx
<dobey> Aurelie: no, the phone images don't run on snappy core yet
<Aurelie> i'm sorry
<afmuller_> dobey: is it something that will likely happen in the future?
<Aurelie> that wasn't my question, i don't talk about snappy core, it's afmuller who was looking for that information
<dobey> afmuller_: yes, the goal is to switch to snaps at some point when things are ready
<dobey> Aurelie: oh sorry, my bad :)
<afmuller_> dobey: ok, interesting. Thanks.
<dobey> afmuller_: we are working on it, but it's a lot of work
<afmuller_> dobey: yeah I imagine it's going to be a big thing for something that in the short term won't yield immediate benefits
<dobey> Aurelie: sorry, i can't help with that. i'm not sure how that works. have you tried recovering space from the "Ubuntu Installer" app in system settings?
<Aurelie> no problem at all, i'm looking for any information i can get to try and solve my issue :)
<Aurelie> i have wipe all cache and data, to try, so i have no more ubuntu installer on my phone
<dobey> Aurelie: worst case, you could back up your data from android, and just re-flash the full android image from fastboot
<afmuller_> Is it possible to run 16.04 on a nexus 5? I've tried with http://system-image.ubports.com -> devel_stable but it's still based on 15.04
<dobey> afmuller_: you shouldn't use 16.04 anyway. lots of things won't work, because gcc5 broke ABI.
<Aurelie> i already did it but it didn't do anything about the size of my partition
<afmuller_> dobey: are bq/meizu images based on 15.04? I'm trying to understand the ecosystem a little bit
<dobey> oh. i'm not sure then. maybe you have to repartition the device
<dobey> afmuller_: yes, all stable supported phone images are still based on 15.04 at the moment
<afmuller_> dobey: got it, thanks
<Aurelie> i'm trying to repartition it, but i have no idea of how, i didn't succeed with my computer, and i didn't find any app on F-droid to allow me to do it
<mhall119> mariogrip: I don't have any update for our call today, Olli has been out on holidays so I haven't spoken with him since our last call
<dobey> Aurelie: i guess do the opposite of whatever dualboot.sh does to create it
<Aurelie> yes, now, i'm going to search for what dualboot.sh do, it's a good start ! thanks :)
<Aurelie> another way i'm thinking of, is, to make my computer take my phone as an external drive, and with some gparted tool, resize the partition
<Aurelie> do you think it is possible?
<dobey> Aurelie: no, I don't think android exposes the internal storage as a usb mass storage device
<Aurelie> ok, too bad, it would have help me a lot, but i understand the security lack that would have been!
<dobey> i don't recall who all was involved with that dualboot.sh script, but if one of them is around, they're probably the best one to help get back to a single OS partition setup
<Aurelie> yes, i try to send a mail to the team (link from the "get help" page of ubuntu-phone), if anyone could help me, i'm sure they will answer when they will get time, and now, i'm trying another cyanogenmod rom, with gapps this time to look in android market, in case there is any app to resize partitions in it !
<Aurelie> i'll stop my search for today, thank you for your help, have a nice evening !
<jgdx> mzanetti, ubuntu-authenticator builds fine in cmake
<JRCSisley> Hello, has anyone there installed ubuntu in a galaxy note 4 o a galaxy note 10.1
<JRCSisley> Im new on this but I was thinking to install Ubuntu in my phone (Galaxy note 4)
<Elleo> tyhicks: yep, that'll be needed to allow us to confine maliit and distribute it via a snap in the future (sorry for delayed reply, I'm away on holiday this week, so aren't near a computer much)
<tyhicks> Elleo: thanks
<tyhicks> kenvandine, tedg: ^ how soon do you need to land your changes to the default template?
#ubuntu-touch 2016-08-23
<kenvandine> tyhicks, not before ota-13
<kenvandine> oh
<kenvandine> actually yes before ota-13
<kenvandine> we need the pasteboard in ota-13
<kenvandine> so at a minimum we need the pasteboard changes
<murph_ubuntu> I'm install rc-proposed on my Nexus 7.  Wondering now, while it's downloading, if that's a mistake.
<nhaines> You can always reflash to stable or Android.
<murph_ubuntu> Ah, I'm going to roll with it, seems to be booting.
<murph_ubuntu> HEading out, I may stop by later.
<Mirv> mardy: oh! after waiting for only 3 days the signon build got cancelled so that there is also a log: https://launchpadlibrarian.net/280449084/buildlog_ubuntu-xenial-amd64.signon_8.58+16.04.20151106-0ubuntu2+t1~~testrebuild1~~testrebuild1~1~x2_CANCELLING.txt.gz
<Mirv> mardy: anyway, I'm not sure enough if to +1 the codereview commit before at least those tests would provably pass and not hang (a remaining process causes the build to not finish)
<kaisoz> hi
<mardy> Mirv: thanks, I don't see any obvious error, I'll try to run the tests locally to see if I can reproduce the issue
<Mirv> it looks like in the log that dbus both times out and apparently also still leaves a process hanging since the build doesn't get finished
<duflu> Anyone? (Saviq :) Should we target OTA-13 for this? https://bugs.launchpad.net/oxide/+bug/1613258
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1613258 in Oxide "Web browser can't browse anything - "The rendering process has been closed for this tab" [signal 4 ILL_ILLOPN]" [Critical,In progress]
<duflu> Admittedly it's probably an Intel-only issue
<Saviq> duflu, also, IIUC, a yakkety issue? so not OTA-bound?
<duflu> Saviq: Sounds like a good excuse
<duflu> I vote for that
<Saviq> should be fixed for yakkety for sure, just doesn't sound like a OTA thing
<duflu> Saviq: Although per kgunn's request desktop issues get tagged in the system image project too. So you're saying no milestones?
<Saviq> duflu, yeah we probably need a new milestone for yakkety things in there
<duflu> Saviq: Actually I've been thinking maybe "OTA" is a series name
<duflu> Something like that
<duflu> And yakkety is a different series
<Saviq> OTA is whatever ends up on the stable channel on system-image
<Saviq> so vivid still
<duflu> Saviq: I mean for project management. That project needs better management/design
<Saviq> +1
<duflu> Oh we've been here before
<duflu> Gotta run on to a hangout now
<duflu> Saviq: Maybe put it in 13 but lower priority on that project
<duflu> It needs to have a milestone if the project has them
<Saviq> duflu, I'll talk to Pat later today to add a yakkety/16.10 milestone in there and will set that
<jgdx> seb128, hey, was gpg agent dropped from gnome-keyring for yakkety?
<seb128> jgdx, unsure, check with Laney he knows better, I think gnome-keyring uses the gnupg agent nowadays
<jgdx> seb128, okay, thanks.
<morgan_> Hi
<morgan_> Where is the chanel to speak to ubuntu touch developpers ?
<Laney> jgdx: I think it stopped trying to be a GPG agent before 3.18 even
<jgdx> Laney, the symptom was that gpg signage failed even when gpg-agent was running. gpg2 signage works just fine (uses unlocked keys)
<Laney> What is $GPG_AGENT_INFO?
<jgdx> empty
<Laney> make Trevinho land the unity7 systemd user job
<jgdx> Anyway, I'm happy to have all things use gpg2 instead. bzr is the most critical one, and that was a trivial config change
<Laney> it's racy shit as it is currently
<kaisoz> hi there
<Mirv> was there someone who would like to test / could test the Device Input Info functionality in qtsystems? the patch set 43 (!) was finally merged upstream and https://launchpad.net/~ci-train-ppa-service/+archive/ubuntu/landing-038/+packages has the updated packages for vivid/xenial/yakkety (bundled with another patch that switches screensaver blanking prevention to the upstream version)
<Mirv> that should now be landing alone as I just heard UITK support does not need to land at the same time, but real life use testing would be very useful before landing a new feature/API..
<Mirv> Saviq: ^ do you want to experiment with switching to the upstream API or will you contiunue to use your own as unity8 is unconfined anyway?
<Saviq> Mirv, we probably will switch, assuming it gives us all the needed info, but not a high prio ;)
<Saviq> mzanetti, FYI ↑
<mzanetti> in a hangout atm
<Mirv> ok
<popey> morgan_: here
<kaisoz> Utouch still uses upstart right?
<k1l> kaisoz: iirc yes
<kaisoz> yes I just checked
<kaisoz> thx!
<mardy> Mirv: the qtbase in yakkety-proposed does not include my dbus patch, does it?
<Mirv> mardy: no, but if you use xenial with silo 11 it has it
<morgan_> Someone know how work the predictive keyboard ?
<morgan_> I would like to see if I can help to improve it :-)
<mardy> morgan_: I don't know the details, but there is a word prediction engine, and it bases its predictions on a text file
<ogra> you mean auto-correcting and word suggestions ?
<mardy> morgan_: let me find it...
<morgan_> yep
<mardy> Mirv: is there anything for yakkety?
<morgan_> Yes, it use a text, but for my langage the text is not appropriate at all (and worst, there is error on it)
<morgan_> So I wonder how word suggestion work, is it the frequences of a word ?
<mardy> morgan_: these are the data files: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~phablet-team/ubuntu-keyboard/trunk/files/head:/plugins/
<mardy> morgan_: I don't know, but I see that it also takes your input into consideration; that is, it gets better the more you use it
<morgan_> mardy, Yes, for french it's : https://bazaar.launchpad.net/~phablet-team/ubuntu-keyboard/trunk/view/head:/plugins/fr/src/les_trois_mousquetaires.txt
<mardy> morgan_: what language are you interested in?
<morgan_> but it contains error on it
<morgan_> Also, another main issue : the word suggestion don't considere special caratere like "é", "ç", etc ... which are mainly used in french, german, and many other language
<mardy> morgan_: please file a bug here, if there are errors: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntu-keyboard/+filebug
<morgan_> Bug is there : https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntu-keyboard/+bug/1482896
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1482896 in ubuntu-keyboard (Ubuntu) "OTA 5 rev22: choices for french spell checking could be better" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<morgan_> Since OTA 5
<morgan_> So, I wonder who have I to speak with for helping
<mardy> morgan_: IIRC Elleo is taking care of the virtual keyboard
<morgan_> Thanks mardy, I'll wait him
<Mirv> mardy: no sorry, not at the moment for yakkety. I can do such but it will build for quite some while.
<mardy> Mirv: np, I'm building one locally, I just took the current one from yakkety-proposed and added my patch on top of it
<Mirv> ok!
<adam1704> I just installed ubuntu touch on nexus 7.  Is there a movie player?  thanks.
<davmor2> adam1704: goto the scope for videos and open the video in mediaplayer
<adam1704> davmor2  - OK. Looking now.
<dobey> adam1704: yes, you can open local videos from the videos scope, or the gallery app
<adam1704> Awesome....  I knew I must have been missing something. Thanks again.
<dobey> or i guess file manager app if you install it
<adam1704> I found a file manager, connected to a smb share, transfered the video. but clicking it just gave me a no ap available for movie type message.
<adam1704> 'File Manager' --> click my m4v file and then..  'Sorry, there arn't currently and apps installed that can handle this type of content.'  I thought this was saying I had no movie player.  Very happy now it can play movies. thanks.
<ogra> note that the filemanager copiies the video around before playing it
<ogra> (i wouldnt use it for media playback until that is fixed)
<adam1704> I use movies to study spanish. How can I switch audio tracks?  Perhaps I can start a move from command line?
<s`> is there a way to turn on torch from command line?
<mimecar> good night...
<CereS> Hi, i got UT on my meizu mx4 for quite a while, some features like battery gauge, camera are quite unstable. i suppose it's from android 4.x hw drivers.
<CereS> is UT on that phone compatible with android 5 or higher drivers?
<skinux> Can Touch software be installed with factory Android powered LG Power?
<k1l> it can if a) the bootloader is opened and b) someone makes a port for that device. but that is not a beginners task
<CereS> good night & good luck
<douglasbrito> hello
<douglasbrito> one help
<douglasbrito> for port
<douglasbrito> ?
#ubuntu-touch 2016-08-24
<chris__> hey i just wanted to say
<chris__> i am more excited about ubuntu touch than
<chris__> anything I can remember in recent years
<chris__> I can hardly wait for unity 8 to be available on desktop
<cc> i still dont know how to use my ubuntu phone :(
<cc> it's too hard for me
<chris__> what do you mean? what is hard?
<chris__> i am using ubuntu touch on a nexus 4
<chris__> i have made an ubuntu touch app and published it as a click package
<chris__> i believe i'm doing my part
<cc> i'm using Meizu pro 5
<chris__> i was thinking of ordering one to replace my nexus 4
<cc> chris__: i dont know how to use it to connect to my computer
<chris__> do you have a connection cable?
<cc> yes
<cc> i heard that
<cc> when ubuntu phone connect to computer,that the computer become a ubuntu systerm
<chris__> and it doesn't use the monitor when you connect it?
<chris__> i understand that the phone will connect to peripheral devices directly
<cc> yeah
<chris__> are you using rc release or stable release?
<chris__> do you recommend meizu pro 5?
<cc> what?
<cc> chris__: sorry
<cc> let me give a video
<cc> i think it's about "display"
<cc> chris__: http://www.wtoutiao.com/p/1edVTEO.html
<cc> can you see it?
<cc> i want do like that
<cc> make my computer become ubuntu systerm
<chris__> i haven't done this myself
<chris__> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/DisplayCasting
<chris__> do you see your device in the list of available wireless displays?
<cc> thanks,but i want to use it in computer
<cc> no,i cant see it
<cc> most of computer can use wifi
<cc> you know
<cc> cant
<cc> should i make it possible by some other ways?like usb line or something others
<chris__> i don't think a usb line is usable
<chris__> https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00YONKZ72
<chris__> i believe something like that is needed
<cc> yeah
<cc> but not this
<cc> because it cant put into our cellphone
<kaisoz> hi :)
<cc> what i need is connect phone and computer
<ogra> cc, you need a keyboard, mouse (bluetooth or wired with adapter) and a wireless display dongle (or a TV that supports it)
<cc> ogra: er.....
<cc> god
<cc> it's too.......
<ogra> your phone can become a desktop, but i wont do anything with an existing computer (beyond what phones normally do, like transferring data through the cable or whatnot)
<cc> ogra: ok,so,i cant use it on computer,it
<cc> it's upsaid
<ogra> as i said, it turns *into* a desktop computer if you attach the right peripherials
<ogra> what would you expect it to do beyond that ?
<cc> ogra: i want to make it be a desktop
<cc> so which peripherial is right?
<ogra> there is a list of known working devices on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/DisplayCasting ... but others that do plain miracast might work as well
<ogra> mouse and keyboard arent actually required (the phone display turns into a touchpad when you are connected and the onscreen keyboard will show up on it if you focus a text input field somewhere)
<ogra> but convenient if you actually want to do work
<cc> ogra: thanks a lot
<Mirv> mmh, not so successful tests of inputinfo done, testing by someone else would be welcome still
<jgdx> does qt have a way of producing ordinal number suffixes? st, rd, th in a locale aware manner?
<zzarr> hello! will there be split screen multitasking on phones in the future?
<davmor2> zzarr: who knows
<zzarr> I hope in any way :)
<brunch875> The on-screen keyboard doesn't show up with libertine programs
<brunch875> is this to be expected?
<zzarr> brunch875, I think you should ask in #ubuntu-libertine
<brunch875> oh, there's a channel for that. Neat.
<zzarr> yes :)
<mardy> Mirv: hi! So, I reproduced the signond bug with qt 5.6, and it's not related to my patch
<mardy> Mirv: it's some other issue, but it might be that the test itself is not correct (I'm forking the test process, and that is not really supported), so I won't investigate that, but just fix the test
<mardy> Mirv: and I haven't been able to find Thiago online, he's probably on holidays
<Mirv> mardy: right, it's August so it's possible he's on holidays. well, I'm ok landing the fix if there's a version of signon that fails tests without it and passes with the patch :) also +1 to the codereview at that point and then we'll wait for thiago to come back and +2
<mardy> Mirv: ok, I'm still writing the fixed test, then I'll propose a landing
<kaisoz> about this bug
<kaisoz> https://bugs.launchpad.net/band-aids-uphone/+bug/1378814
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1378814 in Band-aids for Ubuntu Phone "greeter does not properly update infographic after unlock" [Undecided,In progress]
<kaisoz> I solved it and will upload it as soon as I arrive home
<kaisoz> but since now utouch uses unity8 I solved it there
<kaisoz> should it be solved in unity-greeter as well?
<kaisoz> I really didn't have a look at that
<SebthreeBQM10HD> ping
<SebthreeBQM10HD> anyone about?
<kaisoz> hi
<SebthreeBQM10HD> kalikiana, hi are you ubntu dev?
<SebthreeBQM10HD> touch dev
<kalikiana> SebthreeBQM10HD: Where you looking for me specifically?
<SebthreeBQM10HD> kalikiana, h eh I don't know maybe
<kalikiana> Otherwise you can just ping "appdevs" and several people will see your question
<SebthreeBQM10HD> kalikiana, who makes Dekko?
<popey> SebthreeBQM10HD: you can file bugs at http://launchpad.net/dekko
<SebthreeBQM10HD> popey, yeah maybe losing my email twice, both verions etc, when sending at times with some error message
<SebthreeBQM10HD> is a bug
<SebthreeBQM10HD> had that before
<SebthreeBQM10HD> annoying when doing a more well important email that matters more
 * SebthreeBQM10HD should have screen shotted the second version really whoops
<SebthreeBQM10HD> but a 3rd attempt may not be so bad uh!
<SebthreeBQM10HD> I seem to write emails like that better a 2nd or 3rd time
<SebthreeBQM10HD> but yeah Dekko doesn't seem to have drafts as well like say Thunderbird, in fact Thunderbird would save as going along
<ogra> popey, hey, do you know how i get rid of the packages in the updater ? they seem to not go away now
 * SebthreeBQM10HD doesn't want to use a lap top to type up a email and then actsually get it sent
<ogra> (all sitting there with an "open" button, regardless what i do)
<dobey> SebthreeBQM10HD: also in #dekko
<SebthreeBQM10HD> oh there's a channel
<popey> ogra: mine are all stuck in "Waiting to download"
<SebthreeBQM10HD> email issue was tablet, but still got another issue with my phone really the mx  4 as well
<ogra> well, mine all upgraded fine ... but the page doesnt clear afterwards ... even restarting system-settings doesnt clear it
<SebthreeBQM10HD> so I tried to text someone this morning
<SebthreeBQM10HD> but got the like spinning ubuntu logo next to the message, and it may hae sent anyway since got a message from my network about how many texts left, did that a few times, turned off etc
<SebthreeBQM10HD> just turend it back on, and got a hi from the person even, but those two texts still have the spinning logo
 * ogra votes for reverting the calculator update ... 
<ogra> the startup time makess every other app look really bad :P
<dobey> ogra: heck, just running the same apps on a PC makes them look really bad on the phone :P
<ogra> heh
<ogra> well,  the calcullator starts in under 2sec here
<ogra> since todays update
<mcphail> ogra: not sure about "every other app". Maybe "every other app which uses the Ubuntu components" :(
<ogra> well, i dont have any other app on my phone that starts this fast
<mcphail> ogra: the SDL games and the "Petals" QML game are almost instant on my phone
<kaisoz> _ogra, calculator in my E5 takes around 3 seconds to start
<ogra> kaisoz, with todays update ?
 * ogra is on a pro5 running rc-proposed 
<ogra> it is closer to 1sec here
<mcphail> ogra: same here on e4.5. 8 seconds on previous version, 1--2 on this one. Good stuff!
<ogra> yep
<ogra> now someone needs to fix all the other apps in the store to do that too ;)
<mcphail> ogra: is this using the rewritten C++ components people were talking about a while ago?
<ogra> no idea
<ogra> i only updated it today and noticed the massive speedup
<kaisoz> yes :S
<kaisoz>  ogra: yes
<kaisoz> well no, rechecked, and got an update, I didn't get an automatic update today
<kaisoz> now it's under 2 secs
<kaisoz> sorry :S
<rentier_> Hi, is it possible to install Ubuntu on the Android version of the BQ Aquaris M10 FHD? (Currently not available in Germany with factory installed Ubuntu)
<s`> ogra: they give any year warranty with pro5?
<ogra> no idea
<ogra> i doubt that
<s`> cuz my torch is not working anymore
<s`> i dont know if it's hw issue
<ogra> given you needed to import it from china
<s`> or sw bug
<s`> and dun know how to check that
<s`> lol
<s`> it was cool if there was some file/dir exported to sys
<ogra> well, it has always worked on my device since day one
<s`> it used to work for me too
<s`> not sure if problem came with update or maybe it fell down
<s`> if it was hw issue, i'm expecting to find some logs somewhere
<mardy> Mirv: hi! I have the fix here, but it looks like it's a chicken and egg problem: https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1848
<mardy> Mirv: the yakkety build fails, because yakkety has Qt 5.6 without my patch
<Mirv> mardy: I'll test against the xenial Qt 5.6 which has te patch
<Mirv> mardy: I'd have the yakkety patched version queued otherwise but there is some new libc 2.24 problem in yakkety causing a test to fail so Qt doesn't get built
<mcphail> popey: mhall119: Watching yesterday's ubuntu-on-air. Can you _please_ stop suggesting the e4.5 is not powerful enough to open apps quickly? We already know non-Ubuntu-toolkit apps open quickly, and the updated Calculator app shows native Ubuntu QML apps are capable of doing so as well. When the kinks get ironed out, the e4.5 will be a great Ubuntu platform :)
<popey> mcphail: fair point
 * mhall119 doesn't have an e4.5, so doesn't talk about it much
<mcphail> I know it was David who mentioned it, but I don't see him on here ;)
<mterry> kenvandine, jgdx: do either of you have time for an old MP of mine that hasn't gotten any attention in a while?  https://code.launchpad.net/~mterry/ubuntu-system-settings/default-wallpaper/+merge/297632
<kenvandine> mterry, probably not this week.. kind of drowning atm...
<kenvandine> does that still merge cleanly?  looks like it has some of your color changes
<mterry> kenvandine: this was a couple color changes on top of that, gradients that were hiding from my roving eye until now
<kenvandine> jgdx, could you take a look? ^^
<kenvandine> ok
<matv1> hey all. i dug up an oldish rapoo bt keyboard. Testing it pairing with both the nexus4 and the bq M10 shows the connection on the tablet very unstable and on the phone working quite well. both however are running ut stable channel latest ota
<matv1> does that make sense?
<mterry> matv1: I know nothing about BT, but I *could* imagine the M10 drivers being worse somehow?
<mterry> Different kernel...
<dobey> and very different hardware
<matv1> mterry ah right because of the android base
<matv1> still one would expect the oposite then
<dobey> matv1: why would you expect the opposite? the official google supported hardware works better than the hardware that isn't?
<linux-masochist> Anyone know if the pause/play button on your headphone lead works now? Nexus 4.
<matv1> dobey right point taken :)
<linux-masochist> Admittedly I've not tried an image since OTA 10, but this kills me that it doesn't work.
<davmor2> linux-masochist: it should
<linux-masochist> davmor2: OK. Thanks. It never in OTA 10. I'll luck through the change logs and see its been patched.
<linux-masochist> davmor2: *look
<matv1> i am going into a head to head face off in my company next week with someone demoing the microsoft convergence thing. continuum. he knew i toyed with ubuntu convergence. So he changeled me to show some stuff of that. Just a friendly exploring of 'the future desktop'  within our it department.
<matv1> Any pointers on from anyone who has looked at continuum on that? where does ut have the upper hand currently?
<matv1> the securitymodel maybe?
<davmor2> matv1: security, convergent apps, fluid changes as the desktop area changes, a terminal that works :D
<davmor2> matv1: music app is a good demo for adaptive layout
<matv1> davmor2 yeah  true. please elaborate on ' fluid changes..' how does continuum do that worse then ut?
<matv1> do you know?
<davmor2> matv1: Adaptive layout changes happens fluidly on ubuntu as I understand it on continuum it is either phone or desktop and nothing much inbetween
<matv1> ah i see. haha that would indeed be a points deducted for microsoft
<dobey> my understanding is that continuum was something else different from what we've defined as convergence
<matv1> dobey the aim seems to be the same thought right? dock ur phone and use it like a desktop
<dobey> matv1: that's only a small subset of what convergence is for ubuntu
<matv1> how? app confinement isnt strictly speaking part of the convergence idea is it?
<dobey> matv1: because a windows phone and a windows pc are still totally different things
<dobey> where ubuntu is just ubuntu
<dobey> granted "continuum" is a cool word-play name on the idea
<matv1> although we should add that ubuntu is not ubuntu right now. it maybe like that hopefully around 18.04 or the likes
<dobey> what do you mean ubuntu is not ubuntu?
<matv1> current production desktop is not the same as current ubuntu touch
<matv1> not by a stretch
<dobey> it's not exactly the same
<dobey> but both are built from the same sources
<dobey> phone features land into the development series of ubuntu at the same time as the phone (give or take scheduling conflicts)
<matv1> there you said it: in development series
<dobey> phone and pc ISO images are continually moving to the same point (ie, converging)
<dobey> matv1: well you don't honestley expect total rewrites and brand new features like are happening on the phone to land in a 4 year old stable release do you?
<matv1> dobey hold your horses. i am totaly convinced about where we are going. and i am completely aware about the massive amounts of work needed
<matv1> all i mean is that we have been getting some punches on the nose from the wider world about infering that ut will be like this in the near future
<matv1> we may need to empasize we are not there yet
<dobey> "wider world"
<matv1> the marketing pages on the canonical site when a new device hit the market last 2 years have been more then a little inflated
<matv1> we say that we ALWAYS comunicated that its still for devs only but thats not true
<dobey> i don't think so
<dobey> i think some people have read certain things and then inflated the meaning to fit what they desired, and then got upset when what they got wasn't what they desired
<matv1> dobey on that, i fear i must disagree
<matv1> anyway, when something interesting comes up in said head to head i will report back :)
<matv1> oh one last thing. i need still to order a miracast dongle. i remember some canonical blog listing the ones ' known to work' . Anyone know what i mean and where it is?
<dobey> microsoft miracast dongle v1 (not v2)
<matv1> dobey are there not multiple devices in the v1 series? is there just the one?
<dobey> i don't have one. i just know that there are two versions, version 1 is what everyone tested with. version 2 has some issues i think
<matv1> ok thanks for all the help again dobey
<dobey> sure
<douglasbrito> ubu chroot ?
<dobey> ?
<mcphail> awe: We talked last week about my DNS issues on rc-proposed. Actually, I don't know whether this is an rc-proposed problem. My ISP has switched on IPv6 on my router, and DNS seems to work normally if I switch IPv6 off. Is this a known issue? Same hardware works fine if I flash Android
<dobey> mcphail: is dns not working, or are you ending up with ipv6 addresses which you can't route to?
<mcphail> dobey: dns doesn't seem to work. I can't ping any names
<dobey> mcphail: do you have a pastebin showing "ping google.com" output?
<dobey> mcphail: or better "host google.com" ?
<mcphail> dobey: I'll need to reboot my router to reenable IPv6, so my nick will be ghosted for a few minutes
<dobey> ok
<mcphail> dobey: there's no "host" command installed on the phone. Pinging just pauses then gives "ping: unknown host google.com"
<dobey> ok
<mcphail> I don't really know how to debug IPv6 problems
<dobey> so sounds like your router was configured to give out ipv6 addresses but was not given ipv6 DNS addresses to resolve from by your isp
<mcphail> dobey: works OK from all other machines
<mcphail> dobey: http://termbin.com/qcqv from my desktop
<dobey> mcphail: what does "ping google.com" show on that machine?
<dobey> for the first line
<mcphail> PING google.com (216.58.208.142) 56(84) bytes of data.
<dobey> mcphail: right so it's not using ipv6 there
<dobey> maybe it still has an old lease or something
<dobey> mcphail: what does ifconfig -a say on your phone?
<dobey> or just ifconfig wlan0
<dobey> i forget what the iface name is there
<dobey> ah it is wlan0
<mcphail> dobey: http://paste.ubuntu.com/23086266/
<dobey> mcphail: hmm, that looks fine
<dobey> i'm not sure how to tell what DNS addresses are being used, since the switch to dnsmasq for local caching stuff
<dobey> ah
<dobey> mcphail: nmcli d show wlan0
<mcphail> dobey: here's my router's DNS page. It doesn't have an IPv6 DNS server, but the "Help" section says that is fine - https://nc.themcphails.uk/index.php/s/MQpoqmo4hnGEVIh
<mcphail> dobey: http://paste.ubuntu.com/23086279/
<dobey> so your phone has both ip4 and ip6 dns addresses to use
<mcphail> dobey: but I don't know where the IPv6 one has come from, as the router isn't using one
<dobey> mcphail: does ping6 google.com work?
<dobey> mcphail: it comes from upstream.
<mcphail> dobey: http://paste.ubuntu.com/23086291/
<mcphail> dobey: if I run the same command on my desktop I get "connect: Network is unreachable"
<mcphail> dobey: so I don't know if the phone is getting an imaginary IPv6 DNS server
<dobey> no the phone got the real DNS server for ip6
<dobey> but your phone wasn't given a global ip6 address, it only has a link-local address
<dobey> and the ip4 dns address is your router, which i suspect might not serve dns?
<mcphail> dobey: the router should be the IPv4 DNS server, I think
<dobey> mcphail: what does nm say you have for ip4 dns on your pc?
<mcphail> dobey: my router - 192.168.0.1
<dobey> hmm
<dobey> very weird indeed
<mcphail> I really don't understand this enough to even file a bug report
<dobey> yeah i'm not sure it's even a bug in network-manager
<dobey> well, i mean i can't explain why ipv4 isn't working if you have a valid address and the DNS address you were given is valid
<mcphail> dobey: I'm assuming it thinks it can connect by IPv6, then doesn't fall back to IPv4
<dobey> oh of course
<dobey> you don't have an ipv4 route
<dobey> mcphail: on your pc, turn the networking off and on again, and then see what nmcli d show eth0 (or wlan0 or whatever you use) shows
<mcphail> OK
<dobey> did it break too? :)
<mcphail> http://termbin.com/w5o2
<dobey> yeah, so it's not getting an ip6 config
<dobey> mcphail: so i think this is either a problem with your router, or isp; or maybe both
<mcphail> On the IPv6 Settings tab for my connection, it is set to "Automatic, DHCP only"
<dobey> sure, but it didn't get any ipv6 config from dhcp :)
<dobey> it only has the link-local address
<mcphail> dobey: changing it to "Automatic" gives http://termbin.com/sxdm
<dobey> so there are two problems i see on your phone with this setup: 1) a route wasn't configured for IPv4 on the phone 2) your isp apparently didn't give you a global ipv6 address so you can't access anything
<s`> this sounds more reasonable
<s`> :D
<s`> IP6.ADDRESS[1]:                         2a02:c7d:6969:5000:d4a0:b01a:a19f:330f/64
<dobey> mcphail: hmm, ok. so now it has ipv6, but has IP4.ROUTE set
<dobey> yeah that should work
<s`> mcphail: ping6 google.com ?
<dobey> mcphail: try restarting networking service on your phone now :)
<mcphail> dobey: s`: that last paste was from my desktop - not the phone
<dobey> mcphail: right i got that
<dobey> mcphail: but it looks correct, where the one from your phone doesn't
<dobey> mcphail: so i am suggesting restarting networking on the phone to see if it changes anything
<s`> dobey: you know if it's possible to turn torch on using cli?
<s`> or u know any method to debug why my torch stopped working?
<dobey> s`: no idea. i'd guess there's probably some file in /sys soemwhere you could echo 1 into though
<s`> i checked
<s`> mumble mumble
<mcphail> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23086353/
<mcphail> no joy :(
<s`> mcphail: which kind of ipv6 you have?
<dobey> yeah, still broken
<dobey> i wonder why
<mcphail> s`: no idea!
<dobey> s`: the broken kind! :)
<s`> ahaha
<mcphail> dobey: odd thing is, I _sometimes_ get DNS for a minute or 2
<dobey> mcphail: but only for ipv6?
<s`> have you checked resolv.conf ? it's weird you can't even resolve ipv4 for google.com
<mcphail> dobey: sometimes the web browser works, and I can ping addresses (ipv4 ping). Then it stops again
<dobey> resolv.conf just has 127.0.0.1 in it
<mcphail> 127.0.1.1
<dobey> mcphail: weird. sounds like sometimes you get a proper ipv4 route but mostly not, when ipv6 is enabled
<mcphail> I can't understand it at all. I accept my ISP or router config may be broken, but every other device appears to be handling it gracefully
<mcphail> And this phone handles it gracefully running Android
<mcphail> I think I'll just turn off IPv6 in my router for the time being
<s`> mcphail: does your router support DHCPv6? RA? both?
<mcphail> s`: it says IPv6DHCP is enabled. What is RA?
 * popey wonders if bug 1603898 is related
<ubot5> bug 1603898 in network-manager (Ubuntu Xenial) "DNS resolution fails when using VPN and routing all traffic over it" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1603898
<popey> (VPN specifically, but maybe)
<dobey> mcphail: other device is ubuntu 16.04?
<s`> mcphail: router advertisements
<mcphail> dobey: yes
<mcphail> s`: "Enable ULA Router Prefix Advertisements" is ticked, if that's it
<dobey> mcphail: that's especially odd, since the same version of network-manager is being used on the phone i think
<s`> peraphs dhclient configuration?
<s`> nah
<dobey> ah could be. maybe something from xenial needs backported for dhclient?
<s`> uhm
<kaisoz> hi there
<dobey> i wonder if a standard ubuntu vivid install would show the same issues with ipv6
<mcphail> now I have DNS again
<mcphail> Actually, this is interesting...
<mcphail> Switched wifi off and on. Could ping google.com. Then tried ping6 google.com which failed. Then ping google.com failed
<s`> my device is not getting ipv6 btw
<s`> there's something to enable in settings?
<dobey> is your router/isp serving it to you?
<s`> could be related
<s`> yeah i have native ipv6
<s`> my /64 is the one you see in my host
<dobey> it should just work by default
<s`> ok, looks like i have same problem
<s`> lol
<mcphail> This might be reproducible...
<s`> well, i dont have routing issue for ipv4
<mcphail> dobey: http://paste.ubuntu.com/23086402/
<mcphail> the IPv6 request seems to break ipv4
<s`> mcphail: have you tried add the gw route manually?
<mcphail> s`: I wouldn't know where to start
<s`> route -net add default YOUR_ROUTER_IP
<s`> try do that when you cannot ping
<s`> and see if it fix
<mcphail> s`: that syntax doesn't seem to be accepted
<s`> maybe it was route add -net default IP
<mcphail> s`: http://paste.ubuntu.com/23086426/
<s`> ahaha sorry im tired
<s`> route add -net default gw IP
<mcphail> s`: that seems to work
<mcphail> Well, it did for a minute
<s`> yeah because that's not persistent
<s`> so dhclient maybe rewrite the routing table
<mcphail> s`: if I try to repeat the command i get "SIOCADDRT: File exists"
<s`> what is output of "route -n"
<mcphail> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23086437/
<s`> ccmni0
<mcphail> I think I'm going to have to give up on this for an evening. It is 11pm and I haven't had my dinner! Cheers chaps
<mcphail> dobey: s`: help is much appreciated
<s`> np
<mcphail> bfiller: great to see Ownlcloud calendar support - thanks! One problem seems to be I can't access a calendar which has been shared with me. Can I do something about this?
<bfiller> mcphail, we have a fix for it
<mcphail> bfiller: great! I'll be patient. This is real progress ;)
<bfiller> mcphail, it's in silo 53, you can try it if you install ubuntu-silo-installer app from the store
<bfiller> or wait for a few days and it should be in rc-proposed
<mcphail> bfiller: cheers. I'll wait patiently, I think
#ubuntu-touch 2016-08-25
<Guest47557> hello all
<Guest47557> I am wondering if there is a problem with the Ubuntu-Touch servers as I can't download the phablet-dev-bootstrap
<duflu> Guest47557: There might be... I noticed other Canonical servers are down
<duflu> Try again later...
<Guest47557> ok thanks have to work anyway so maybe tonight, thanks for your response
<prsk> hi
<prsk> i need to know wheather ubunto can be installed for mobile
<kaisoz> hi
<robinhero> hey all
<robinhero> is this landing about the system backup/restore service? https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1851
<robinhero> "Lots of bug fixes for backup service and mcloud provider."
<robinhero> Where I can find more information about this? :)
<wolfmoon> Greetings, can I get the ubuntu phone on contract or is it cash-only?
<jgdx> wolfmoon, not sure if you can get one at the moment
<wolfmoon> !phone
<ubot5> Information about the Ubuntu Touch platform for Phone and Tablet is available here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch . Support and discussion in #ubuntu-touch
<brunch875> wolfmoon: Talking from Spain, I haven't seen any providers offer contracts with utouch
<wolfmoon> jgdx: I am from South Africa and would like to buy one of their phones but I do want it on contract. So they do not really do that? More cash-driven..
<wolfmoon> brunch875: I see.. I think then it is best that I save up for the phone :)
<popey> wolfmoon: there are currently none available
<wolfmoon> Gah, okay. Thank you! :)
<popey> (other than via resellers like ebay)
<wolfmoon> popey: Why do they not offer contracts though? Is it just easier not to?
<kaisoz> wolfmoon, you could buy a second hand Android version of a BQ phone (for example Aquaris E4.5, E5) and then install Ubuntu Touch there
<kaisoz> that's what I did
<kaisoz> I bought the Android version of the BQ Aquaris E5 in perfect state
<kaisoz> and then installed Ubuntu Touch there
<wolfmoon> kaisoz: Hmm, that can work. My current contract is ending so I might use my old phone to play around with those stuff! ^^
<kaisoz> it's really easy :)
<kaisoz> if you need help, let me know :)
<kaisoz> I should be around here
<wolfmoon> kaisoz: Yeah, but since I am working (and going for job interviews etc) is it best to keep my current phone alive and then once I move to a new phone I will install U Touch ^^
<wolfmoon> I will! :D Should be around December though
<kaisoz> sure! I understand :)
<wolfmoon> Are you part of the U Touch dev team? Or a contributor to it? :)
<kaisoz> I just did my first contribution :D
<kaisoz> waiting for feedback right now
<kaisoz> :D
<wolfmoon> Wooooh :D I hope it works and all!
<kaisoz> thanks!
<wolfmoon> ^-^
<kaisoz> :)
<brunch875> Smileys are looking FABULOUS. Any chance we get those on the desktop too? Maybe with unity 8?
<davmor2> brunch875: sudo apt install ubuntu-keyboard-emoji maybe ;)
<brunch875> damn ☺
<brunch875> hah, already installed
<brunch875> I still see the plain old ones in black and white 😬
<brunch875> what does that package do?
 * mcphail grumps that the Isle of Man gets its own Emoji, but Scotland doesn't. He detects the influence of sabdfl
<jgdx> brunch875, apt-get update then? Are you using the overlay or yakkety?
<brunch875> euh no, I tested that on my desktop
<jgdx> brunch875, ah, okay. You like it a bit more stable, eh
<davmor2> brunch875: xenial doesn't have the colour ones unless you have the overlay installed but can erm you desktop so if you need a stable machine then don't enable it :)
<brunch875> don't pull from my bleeding-edge spirit, I'll break stuff :P
<brunch875> it's great to know it's coming with the yak. Cheers guys!
<sil2100> Elleo: hey!
<sil2100> Elleo: could you check the mailing thread on ubuntu-phone related to updates not being visible in system-settings?
<sil2100> Elleo: I see some errors on u-d-m there as well, would be nice if someone could take a look at what's up with that
<sil2100> (in the mailing-thread that is)
<sil2100> Oh, ok, I see jgdx already replied
<jgdx> sil2100, just for the "updates never finishes" on freiza issue
<jgdx> the other issues seems like a barry (s-i) issue :)
<jgdx> barry, the issue is described on the ubuntu phone list, and here's the trace: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/23088580/
<sil2100> To me it looks like more of an ubuntu-download-manager thing
<jgdx> kenvandine, could you take a quick look at https://code.launchpad.net/~jonas-drange/ubuntu-system-settings/lp1616800/+merge/303912 ? 50 lines
<kenvandine> jgdx, sure
<jgdx> kenvandine, I looked at mterry's background fixes, they look good and work well
<kenvandine> awesome
<jgdx> kenvandine, does not break autopilot even :)
<kenvandine> because mterry's a rock star :)
<kenvandine> jgdx, so before the db was getting updated when it shouldn't?
<jgdx> kenvandine, we called model->setInstalled() which overwrote the updateAt field. It should be marked as installed, but the updatedAt field should be left alone. Actually, give me 10 mins before reviewing that
<kenvandine> jgdx, ok
<jgdx> popey, hey, mooo.com down?
<jgdx> popey, err, popey.mooo.com
<popey> yes.
<popey> what you after?
<jgdx> popey, some old clicks
<popey> hm, is this for testing updates in the phone?
<popey> are you grabbing a specific directory? and if so, I can put the contents somewhere else (on people.canonical.com or something)
<jgdx> http://popey.mooo.com/mirror/clicks/2016/01/2016-01-01-050001/ i think, by the looks of the history
<jgdx> but I can host some as well, I think my mako has some on it
<popey> ok, one mo
<kaisoz> https://bugs.launchpad.net/band-aids-uphone/+bug/1407977
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1407977 in dialer-app (Ubuntu) ""Select all" does not remove all entries" [High,Confirmed]
<popey> jgdx: http://people.canonical.com/~alan/clicks/2016-01-01-050001/
<kaisoz> Is anybody having a look at that?
<jgdx> popey, thx
<kaisoz> I've tested it and it still happens
<kaisoz> should I have a look at the bug?
<kaisoz> is it going to be fixed?
<dobey> it's assigned to boiko
<dobey> so i guess you should talk to him
<kaisoz> ok, thank dobey :)
<kaisoz> Hi there
<Guest13230> hello all,
<Guest13230> is there anyone around who knows why following error occurs?  INFO:phablet-dev-bootstrap:Initializing repository error: RPC failed; HTTP 503 curl 22 The requested URL returned error: 503 Service Unavailable fatal: The remote end hung up unexpectedly error: RPC failed; HTTP 502 curl 22 The requested URL returned error: 502 Proxy Error fatal: The remote end hung up unexpectedly fatal: cannot obtain manifest https://code-revie
<popey> Guest13230: yes, best thing to do is report that in ##canonical-sysadmin
<popey> sorry, only one #
<Guest13230> thanks Popey
<popey> Guest13230: np
<gb_mks> hello, I´m using ubuntu-sdk-ide and get some errors trying to build a click package with this command:
<gb_mks> click-review    ->  ERROR: Could not find vendor 'ubuntu'
#ubuntu-touch 2016-08-26
<deef> hello folks, is there any workaround to make touch take a bluetooth keyb and mouse both at the same time?
<tastybuds> Hello! Can I ask what is the freedom status of the Ubuntu phone products that are currently available on the market, concerning software and hardware?
<deef> hello, anyone experienced bluetooth devices appearing and dissapearing directly when searching? They worked yesterday, ... :-(
<duflu> mvo: Saw your name in the credits at the end of http://timescapes.org/ ... coincidence?
<wolfmoon> !ubuntu
<ubot5> Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com
<wolfmoon> !xubuntu
<ubot5> Xubuntu is Ubuntu with !Xfce as the desktop environment. More info at http://xubuntu.org/ - To install the Xubuntu environment from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop^ » - Join #xubuntu for support - See also: !xubuntu-channels
<wolfmoon> !Xfce
<ubot5> Xfce is a lightweight and configurable desktop environment used by !Xubuntu. Read more at http://xfce.org/
<wolfmoon> !Arch
<wolfmoon> !archlinux
<ubot5> Other !Linux distributions besides !Ubuntu include: Debian, Mepis (using !APT); RedHat, Fedora, SUSE, Mandriva (using !RPM); Gentoo, Slackware (using other packaging systems)
<wolfmoon> !Linux
<ubot5> Linux is the kernel (core) of the Ubuntu operating system. Many operating systems use Linux as a kernel. For more information on Linux in general, visit http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Linux
<mvo> duflu: yes, movie looks awesome
<mvo> duflu: but unfortunately I was not involved
<duflu> Fair enough
<jamesh> mardy: hi.  We discovered a memory leak in online-accounts-api today: https://bugs.launchpad.net/online-accounts-api/+bug/1617180
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1617180 in Ubuntu Online Accounts API "memory leaks from OnlineAccounts::Manager constructor" [Undecided,New]
<jamesh> mardy: it's a weird one: the code doesn't look obviously wrong, and the leaked memory should all be managed within Qt itself
<jamesh> I haven't done enough investigation yet to blame Qt though
<kaisoz> hi
<davmor2> kaisoz: hello
<gb_mks> I´m having a error with ubuntu-sdk-ide related with click-review package, is this the right place to ask?
<matv1> gb_mks i would probably also try channel #ubuntu-app-devel
<gb_mks> matv1: thanks :D
<matv1> np!
<Tahvok> Hey guys!
<Tahvok> First time trying ubuntu touch on my oneplus one
<Tahvok> Has anyone been successfull with making to partition writable?
<popey> Tahvok: sure, but what's the goal? We generally discourage making the partition read/write because that can break future updates
 * ogra_ looks forward to snappy based phones :) 
<ogra_> there wont be any more "making writabble" then ;)
<ogra_> *writable
<popey> no, there will be other new and interesting discussions to have
<kaisoz> hi there :)
<mimecar> evening kaisoz
<mcphail_quassel> Has anyone got the quassel client in the store to work? It doesn't seem to send text for me
<davmor2> mcphail_quassel: and yet we see text here how odd ;)
<davmor2> mcphail_quassel: did you read the description?
<mcphail_quassel> davmor2: I'm currently running my own server on the phone, but typing from a client on my desktop. I just get "no text to send" if I use the store client
<mcphail_quassel> davmor2: I can join and part from the store client, but not send text
<davmor2> mcphail_quassel: hmmm no idea then I know it gave a bunch of warnings in the description hence asking if you'd read the description but that seems to of been updated since I last looked at it
<mcphail_quassel> davmor2: hmm. Perhaps the warnings were justified ;)
<grasstype> alright, I'm now slightyl more in love with the terminal
<grasstype> anyone know what happened to xchat for ubuntu touch btw? it dissappeared off my tablet
<grasstype> went to re-install, assuming I deleted it or something, and didn't see it in the store
<SebthreeBQM10HD> hi
<grasstype> hi
<SebthreeBQM10HD> grasstype, hi
<grasstype> what are you up to SebthreeBQM10HD
<SebthreeBQM10HD> grasstype, not much was trying to find suitable Creative Commons background music for my event,  I guess a bit better luck this time
<grasstype> ooo, that sounds fun
<SebthreeBQM10HD> also I got a intersting issue with Ubuntu touch to report I guess
<SebthreeBQM10HD> well probably not really Ubuntu touches fault but yeah
<grasstype> what issue?
<SebthreeBQM10HD> grasstype, in fact you could try to see if you get the sme error page about the  browser not beig supported like i got like two days ago
<SebthreeBQM10HD> grasstype, can you browse ebay in the native default browser? didn't work for me on th uk versibion got  a page about browsr not being supported instead
<SebthreeBQM10HD> grasstype, browser as in search for something and have the results come up
<grasstype> hmm... seems to be working for me
<SebthreeBQM10HD> which version ?
<SebthreeBQM10HD> well it was tow days go
<SebthreeBQM10HD> ago
<SebthreeBQM10HD> I haven't treid again ye
<SebthreeBQM10HD> might work now
<dobey> grasstype: xchat? it never was in the store afaik. you'd need to install it in libertine if you want to use that. chatter would be an irc client in the phone app store though
<grasstype> Maybe ebay changed? there hasn't been any updates I know of
<grasstype> dobey: I don't THINK I installed with apt-get...
<grasstype> anyways, I tried and didn't like chatter, so I'm actually using weechat in the terminal in a chroot
<SebthreeBQM10HD> still gottting the eror page
<SebthreeBQM10HD> dobey,  seaching http://ebay.co.uk for tizen not working
<SebthreeBQM10HD> geiting   a browser unsupported pge now
<SebthreeBQM10HD> in the default broser
<dobey> i don't know about that
<SebthreeBQM10HD> yeah, but tht's oe of those things that hmm
<dobey> there's a thread on the mailing list about ebay
<SebthreeBQM10HD> popey, you getting that to, if you try ?
<SebthreeBQM10HD> dobey, oh is there
<SebthreeBQM10HD> got  link altough linksdon't work like this chat, xchta gnome libertine
<dobey> probably ebay changed the supported browsers in their user-agent check, and our browser got knocked out as a result
<SebthreeBQM10HD> dobey, yep exactly bingo
<SebthreeBQM10HD> tht's what I thought basically before to or whtaever
<SebthreeBQM10HD> the libertine Firefox still works
<leaftype> bah, bluetooth keyboard seems to still stop working on window switch sometimes
<leaftype> oh well, now in chatter
<leaftype> yeah, I think the ebay think might be specific to the uk version
<SebthreeBQM10HD> leaftype, what are you trying to do?
<leaftype> SebthreeBQM10HD, nothing in particular right now. I've been playing around a LOT in a chroot though
<leaftype> my biggest problem is learning c++, I'm trying to see if there is a better way to limit frame rate in ncurses than checking to see if a second has passed yet
<SebthreeBQM10HD> leaftype, I thought your thing was t o do with irc maybe ?
<leaftype> oh, that was just an aside since I don't have xchat anymore. alt-tabbing and alt-tabbing back in for some reason occasionally disables the keyboard
<leaftype> it did it in xchat, and it does it in the terminal sometimes
<leaftype> It might be a bug with chroots in the terminal or just the terminal itself, or who the hell knows what else
<leaftype> hah, it did it in the terminal again
<leaftype> closing and restarting it solves the problem though, for whatever that is worth
<Tahvok> What could be the reason clicking on install on any app inside the store to do nothing?
<dobey> Tahvok: what do you mean exactly by "do nothing" ?
<Tahvok> I guess it started working now..
<Tahvok> I meant that the button was like not working at all
<Tahvok> Anyway, I have some other problem. I can't unlock the phone. It blinks with the screen for a second, and then goes locked again and turns of the screen
<Tahvok> Also, I can't seem to open the browser. It opens for a seconds, and turns off again
<kaisoz> hi!
#ubuntu-touch 2016-08-27
<saidinesh5> hey guys.. the ubuntu touch repos seem to be always down.. are there any places where they are mirrored?
<lotuspsychje> saidinesh5: perhaps you can ask known issues in #ubuntu-mirrors ?
 * saidinesh5 heads there
<lotuspsychje> saidinesh5: you can ask issues about ubuntu mirrors there
<saidinesh5> lotuspsychje: waiting for the exact 503 error
<lotuspsychje> saidinesh5: ask in their channel, someone perhaps knows
<saidinesh5> lotuspsychje: its been a frequent error lately : https://lists.launchpad.net/ubuntu-phone/msg22027.html , even on ask ubuntu
<taiebot> mm rc-proposed this morning i have been stuck on the google logo for more than 10min has apparmor been updated?
<taiebot> sorry i am still stuck on google logo..
<brunch875> mine also got stuck so I rebooted it
<taiebot> yeah running top we can see apparmor at 100% cpu
<brunch875> after reboot it shows no issues
<taiebot> brunch875 that's it it has started rebooting excess of 15 min to get reboot
<taiebot> brunch875 i have done this in the past multiple time i do not really know what is the effect of a hard reset while apparmor update
<currupipi> hi
<currupipi> please i need help
<currupipi> i have a samsung galaxy a5 and when i restart it it throws me a message in red
<currupipi> saying "recovery is not seandroid forcing
<currupipi> hi?
<currupipi> hi please
<currupipi> someone?
<ecsi> Hi
<ecsi> How to change imei sumber, if lost
<ecsi> what is the command?
<ecsi> *#06# imei empty
<matv1> probably missing something obvious but i am not able to switch to rc-proposed on the M10 using --channel=ubuntu-touch/rc-proposed/bq-aquaris.en
<matv1> I am getting: ubuntu-touch/rc-proposed/bq-aquaris.en etc..
<matv1> sorry wrong copypaste.. I am getting: Device frieza not found on server etc..
<dobey> matv1: right, you are using a channel that isn't for the m10
<dobey> matv1: it's bq-aquaris-pd.en
<dobey> matv1: or ubuntu-pd
<matv1> hi dobey right I see. Do you mean that both options provide the same content?
<dobey> or just ubuntu i guess, if you want the image that doesn't have the empty puritine pre-installed
<dobey> matv1: no, the bq-aquaris* and meizu* channels have the extra retail stuff for those devices. the -pd for the 'converged' devices (tablet and pro5), and the ubuntu channels don't have all the retail stuff pre-installed, just basic bits
<dobey> the -pd images have the puritine stuff already. i think the regular ubuntu images have all the necessary .deb packages now too, but don't have the puritine and extra scopes installed by default, but the -pd images do have that
<matv1> dobey Now I get you. So if I wanted the rc-proposed on Frieza and I couldnt be bothered with the BQ extra stuff but did want the puritine scope filled I would go with:
<matv1> ubuntu-touch/rc-proposed/ubuntu
<dobey> no, you'd go with ubuntu-pd
<dobey> just ubuntu doesn't have the puritine bits, but doe sseem to have builds for frieza/cooler
<matv1> dobey ah okay will go with that. cheers
<matv1> do not all rc-proposed channels get updates equally frequent?
<matv1> i am now running that image on both N4 and M10 but at least one thing that I know landed in rc-proposed and i do see in N4, is not there in the M10
<zamo> any one online?
<zamo> have any idea how to make wifi work on htc one m7
<zamo> ?
#ubuntu-touch 2016-08-28
<deef> anyone experienced blueth devices appearing and disappearing immediately, i happen to encouter it, before they worked both fine?
<matv1> doing some testing on rc-proposed on my M10
<matv1> looks good except libertine Libertine apps just crash all the time
<matv1> I mean running them causes a system freeze basically
<matv1> not immedeately though. but it never takes more then 10 minutes for the system to freeze after launching ie libroffice gimp x-chat etc
<matv1> Now I have discovered that rc-propsed for Frieza is not as current as most other rc-prop channels so maybe this is already fixed. DOes anyone know?
<matv1> It looks like a graphics freeze only. running processes still continue. So I think MIR crashing?
<matv1> or x-mir or whatever its called. sorry I have not much understanding of these things
<Yinlux> Hi all
<Yinlux> anyone can help me with the following prob
<Yinlux> ?
<Yinlux> my BT keybord and mouse initiall worked, but now they appeear as discoverable and disappear immeditely
<Yinlux> in bluetoothctl they are also found but immediately I get the [del] message
<Yinlux> anyone oexperienced the same?
<ecsi> Hi
<ecsi> http://imgur.com/a/awL5f
<ecsi> How to fix this?
<lotuspsychje> ecsi: as a test you could try resetting phone to defaults?
<lotuspsychje> ecsi: make a backup of your data before trying that
<learnbsd> i'm flashing on my oneplus one currently though looking at the bq m10 though 21 percent tax? that's...insane.
<stakewinner00> when will telegram support supergroups on ubuntu-touch?
<lotuspsychje> learnbsd: lol, nice
<learnbsd> lotuspsychje: trying the devel channel as the regular one didn't have working headphone jack..and as i use my phone 90 percent of the time to listen to podcasts at work...kind of important.
<Flohack> Hi there ;)
<Flohack> Any news on the storage backend, which was a prerequisite for a possible backup app?
<muka> is it possible to zoom in/out libertine apps?
